# *** LaVan's Closet  The wardrobe of a 30-something gal ***



## La Vanguardia

Hi everyone!

As former publisher of Women's Wear Daily John Fairchild said, "Style is an expression of individualism mixed with charisma. Fashion is something that comes after style.&#8221; So, let me share with you the style and wardrobe of this 30-something gal.

Being self-employed and a mom of a baby girl, I'm always juggling between outfits that are comfortable enough for strolling with my baby, chic enough for hanging out with friends, yet stylish enough for business meetings. 

Having that &#8212; and my personality &#8212; in mind, you won't find in my outfits sky-high vamp stilettos (my highest are 100 mm and I only have a couple of pairs), tight-fitting clothes (sorry, no Herve Leger dresses), and track suits (unless I go to the gym). However, I always try my best to look presentable as you'll just never know what destiny will bring! And, according to Coco Chanel, "Dress shabbily and they remember the dress; dress impeccably and they remember the woman."

To start, here's my closet ... or at least part of it lol! ... and some of my recent outfits.







*Mommy time alone with friends in the city:*

- Annex dress
- La Perla long-sleeve top
- Maria Bonita Extra denim jacket
- Hermès 30cm Birkin
- Capriccio boots
- Chanel sunglasses






- Betsey Johnson dress
- Benetton coat
- Hermès 25cm Kelly
- Manolo Blahnik Campari heels






*Strolling in the park:*

- Benetton coat
- H&M dress
- Hermès Evelyne PM3
- Studio Pollini boots






*Cocktail party:*

- Blumarine lace dress
- Annex bolero
- Hermès 25cm Kelly
- Manolo Blahnik Sedaraby D'Orsay sandals






*Going out for coffee with friends and our babies:*

- Massimo Dutti cardigan
- John Galliano top
- Zara jeans
- Hermès Evelyne PM3
- Manolo Blahnik ankle boots
- Chanel sunglasses






I'll try to update as often as possible so do check back from time to time and share your views and opinions! 

Cheerio!


----------



## may3545

I love this! I have always admired your wardrobe and collection. Thanks for sharing with us!


----------



## DC-Cutie

The stuff that dreams are made of!  your closet is utter perfection!  I remember your old thread and admired your chic style.  Congratulations on your bundle of joy


----------



## missbanff

Oooooh you look fab!

Can't wait to see more


----------



## BagLovingMom

You look great! I love that Evelyne!


----------



## Sammyjoe

Love your style *La Van*! This is another thread I must bookmark


----------



## Jeneen

Gorgeous outfits and style... I'll be waiting for more!


----------



## pmburk

Your closet is TDF! As a 30-something myself, I can't wait to see more of your wonderful outfits.


----------



## annemerrick

I adore your closet...and you clothes!  Cannot wait to see more!


----------



## linpaddy

You are very chic and I love your style.

Your style is so much wearable and classic!

No Herve Leger dresses for me either or vampy heels!

I'll say it again, you are very chic!


----------



## Vintage Leather

LaVan, you are always chic, and it is a pleasure to see your fabulous wardrobe.  Thank you so much for sharing with us in this thread!


----------



## basicandorganic

This is going to be one of my favorite threads! I love your style.


----------



## thavasa

OMG~ Your closet is every woman's dream!


----------



## ibezj

I love your closet, it is so organized and well arranged! Your outfits are beautiful as well! Thank you for sharing.


----------



## glamourdoll.

I LOVE your closet. I aspire to have something like that when I'm older in a few years.
Looking forward to your posts!


----------



## fieryfashionist

*LaVan*, you have great style... very polished and chic!  While I love dressing up, I don't live in fancy dresses/heels everyday nor do I go out to clubs/lounges that often... so getting all dressed up is not exactly practical.   Your closet is so beautiful too... I would seek refuge in it and never want to leave!


----------



## edelzee

Love your closet. Love your style.  Thank you for sharing.


----------



## KristyDarling

Yay! As a fellow working mom, I've been a fan of your style for awhile now and am happy that you've decided to start another thread! This time with a new baby.....congrats!!!!

Your bag, shoe, and clothing collection is exquisite. Truly a connoisseur's closet!!!


----------



## lvpiggy

*LaVan* - this little piggy would like to move into your closet . .  . pretty please? with extra bacon? (^(oo)~) tehe

can't wait to see more!


----------



## Danzare

Your closet is so well organized, that room is indeed every woman's dream! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## CoachGirl12

Gorgeous outfits! And I'm just drooling over that closet!! WOW!


----------



## gucci fan

I think I just wiped off some drool on my chin.  Your closet is TDF!  Very nice!  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## KlassicKouture

I can't get past your closet! OMG how heavenly!!


----------



## CTgrl414

Honestly, that is like a dream closet to me!!!!


----------



## i <3 shoes

You're such a fashionable and chic mom! I love that you dress appropriately and fashionably at the same time!!


----------



## La Vanguardia

Thank you everyone!!!  My closet is a spare room in our house and is about 15 square meters (161.45 square feet).



may3545 said:


> I love this! I have always admired your wardrobe and collection. Thanks for sharing with us!



Love you too May! Hope all is okay in your side of the world. 



DC-Cutie said:


> The stuff that dreams are made of!  your closet is utter perfection!  I remember your old thread and admired your chic style.  Congratulations on your bundle of joy



Wow! You remember my old thread lol! 



BagLovingMom said:


> You look great! I love that Evelyne!



The Evelyne is such a practical bag. Plus, the strap can easily hang into the Bugaboo stroller lol!



Sammyjoe said:


> Love your style *La Van*! This is another thread I must bookmark



Lol! Can't wait to see your new VCA earrings!



pmburk said:


> Your closet is TDF! As a 30-something myself, I can't wait to see more of your wonderful outfits.



Yeah, it's not so easy to find personal 30-something blogs/outfits. A lot I've seen are mostly about being a Mommy and then showing their purchases ... but not many about working moms with real outfits lol!



linpaddy said:


> You are very chic and I love your style. Your style is so much wearable and classic! *No Herve Leger dresses for me either or vampy heels!* I'll say it again, you are very chic!



Well, we seem to already have something in common lol! I love them on other people but not on me. 



ibezj said:


> I love your closet, it is so organized and well arranged! Your outfits are beautiful as well! Thank you for sharing.



I decided to organize my closet because in the past, I stored shoes and other stuff in boxes and then I forget I have them lol! This way, I know what I have and can wear. The only ones I store are my clothes depending on the season. Otherwise, I'll have no space lol!



glamourdoll. said:


> I LOVE your closet. I aspire to have something like that when I'm older in a few years. Looking forward to your posts!



Oh, my! I feel old lol!



fieryfashionist said:


> *LaVan*, you have great style... very polished and chic!  While I love dressing up, I don't live in fancy dresses/heels everyday nor do I go out to clubs/lounges that often... so getting all dressed up is not exactly practical.   Your closet is so beautiful too... I would seek refuge in it and never want to leave!



I love dressing up and try to wear ALL my stuff as much as I can. Sometimes, I even wear cocktail dresses and pair them up with denim jackets and flats for strolling in town ... like my Blumarine lace dress I posted previously lol! 



KristyDarling said:


> Yay! As a fellow working mom, I've been a fan of your style for awhile now and am happy that you've decided to start another thread! This time with a new baby.....congrats!!!!
> 
> Your bag, shoe, and clothing collection is exquisite. Truly a connoisseur's closet!!!



Thanks Kristy! It's nice to see another working mom here. Hey, why don't you share some of your outfits too!



lvpiggy said:


> *LaVan* - this little piggy would like to move into your closet . .  . pretty please? with extra bacon? (^(oo)~) tehe
> 
> can't wait to see more!



Hey there my soon-to-be ring twin lol! You always look chic in your thread too and what a gorgeous body!!!



i <3 shoes said:


> You're such a fashionable and chic mom! I love that you dress appropriately and fashionably at the same time!!



I try my best to look presentable as you'll just never know what the day and destiny will bring!


----------



## La Vanguardia

*... a LOVELY day ...*

A fun and easy outfit with my baby running errands such as grocery shopping, going to the post office and getting vaccinated against ticks lol! It's spring time and I don't want any tick infections lol!

I haven't worn this jacket for ages ... it's so fun, but quite loud lol! I first saw it on Kylie Minogue (she was wearing the trench version, but that was too many hearts for me so I opted for the more discreet jacket version lol!).

- Moschino jacket
- Benetton top
- Massimo Dutti knee-length denims
- Gucci Bamboo backpack (gosh, this bag is sooooooo old and a hand-me-down from my sister)
- Manolo Blahnik Urmuna flats


----------



## sbelle

Love this thread!! 

( Could I come live in your closet? )


----------



## NewStyle

wow very impressive! I love how practical and stylish your clothes are. can't wait to see more.


----------



## laurayuki

LOVE your closet! so chic! and i have the same betsey johnson dress in forest green! LOVE!
Moschino jacket is fab too!


----------



## Bitten

*LaVan* thank you so much for starting this thread!!! V. exciting stuff, your style is so inspirational, I love to see women really enjoying their fashion, inspires me to keep going even when I feel v. un-fashion-y!

Closet is divine of course! And you work those Hermes to perfection!!

Keep it coming dear, you look fabulous!


----------



## keychain

I love your jacket! I'm going to be following your journal.


----------



## pixiestix

I love your closet.  I don't think I'd ever leave the house if I had it.


----------



## La Vanguardia

sbelle said:


> Love this thread!!  ( Could I come live in your closet? )



LOL! You could come visit anytime and we can have rosé champagne! 



NewStyle said:


> wow very impressive! I love how practical and stylish your clothes are. can't wait to see more.



I try to make my clothes work for my style and body ... not the other way around lol! 



laurayuki said:


> LOVE your closet! so chic! and i have the same betsey johnson dress in forest green! LOVE! Moschino jacket is fab too!



Oooh, I was tempted to get the forest green one too, but it didn't suit my skin color that much. There was also a light green but then it looked a bit similar to my teal blue one lol. The Moschino hearts jacket is really fun.



Bitten said:


> *LaVan* thank you so much for starting this thread!!! V. exciting stuff, your style is so inspirational, I love to see women really enjoying their fashion, inspires me to keep going even when I feel v. un-fashion-y!
> 
> Closet is divine of course! And you work those Hermes to perfection!!
> 
> Keep it coming dear, you look fabulous!



It's really fun to mix and match when you find the right clothes ... but sometimes, I'm just really lazy and wear dresses. I  dresses and they can look really different with heels, flats, denim jacket, etc.



keychain said:


> I love your jacket! I'm going to be following your journal.



So the Moschino jacket does get attention lol!



pixiestix said:


> I love your closet.  I don't think I'd ever leave the house if I had it.



Well, I do have to leave my house and closet so I can actually wear my clothes lol!


----------



## La Vanguardia

*... an ORANGE & GREEN day ...*

Had a business meeting and since it was out of town, I wore my Lanvin flats in the train/bus ride (yes, I do take public transportation or ride my bicycle) and changed to my Louboutins before the meeting.

- M Missoni dress
- H&M cardigan
- "O" by Isabell Kristensen trench coat
- Hermès 30 Birkin
- Lanvin flats
- Christian Louboutin New Simple Pumps


----------



## glamourdoll.

Ah, sorry, dear! I didn't mean to be offensive with my comment. ush:
I'm still in high school, and just meant that I hope to aspire to have something like your closet when I am working and have my own income in the future!


----------



## NewStyle

OMG soooooooooo beautiful! I love love love both looks. And that trench coat is soo classy!


La Vanguardia said:


> *... an ORANGE & GREEN day ...*
> 
> Had a business meeting and since it was out of town, I wore my Lanvin flats in the train/bus ride (yes, I do take public transportation or ride my bicycle) and changed to my Louboutins before the meeting.
> 
> - M Missoni dress
> - H&M cardigan
> - "O" by Isabell Kristensen trench coat
> - Hermès 30 Birkin
> - Lanvin flats
> - Christian Louboutin New Simple Pumps


----------



## Sammyjoe

Love these outfits! Love the luggage brown CLs also (my holy grail shoes - still looking for them!!)!! Of course the birkin rocks!!!


----------



## mrb4bags

LaVan I just love your fashion sense.

Thanks for posting so many lovely pics.
Love the white trench!!


----------



## Chie-Boo

I love it how you're wearing a H&M cardigan and still carrying an Hermes Birkin. Talk about mixing high and low! NewStyle you are awesome!


----------



## krazy4bags

It's my first time checking out this thread and you're one stylish mama!! I bet your daughter look just as fabulous as you in her cute baby clothes. I  your closet and I'm totally drooling over your H bags, Manolos and CL pumps!! Thanks for sharing with us. Keep them coming...PLEASE!


----------



## margieb

sheeee's baaaack!!!

LaVan!  What marvelous style you ahve, and what an inspiration you are!

MWAHH


----------



## Elina0408

Your closet is to TDF!!  I have just seen your thread: what can I say:  wowww!!!


----------



## basicandorganic

LaVan... your gucci bag is so chic! and your birkin is soooo pretttyyy. 
I like how you can mix high & low end (H&M and Hermes..)


----------



## Bitten

La Vanguardia said:


> *... an ORANGE & GREEN day ...*
> 
> Had a business meeting and since it was out of town, I wore my Lanvin flats in the train/bus ride (yes, I do take public transportation or ride my bicycle) and changed to my Louboutins before the meeting.
> 
> - M Missoni dress
> - H&M cardigan
> - "O" by Isabell Kristensen trench coat
> - Hermès 30 Birkin
> - Lanvin flats
> - Christian Louboutin New Simple Pumps


 
Love this! Love an elegant coat over a dress and heels - so chic and modern. I've just ordered a Calvin Klein coat (65% off from theOutnet.com !!! excited!) and I'm hoping to use it as a similar chic cover up.

Keep it coming!

PS:  what lovely piece of bling do you have on there? I can't quite see it!


----------



## jclr

I've always enjoyed seeing your wardrobe and bag posts.  I'm glad you started this thread.  Keep it coming!


----------



## Brasilian_Babe

LaVan, i absolutely love your taste in clothes, accessories and shoes and etc etc etc  You're a 10/10 when it comes to putting outfits together. I'm looking forward to seeing more pics. Seems we're both in the same age bracket, I also have a little bubba and work so I'll definitely be drawing inspiration from this thread!


----------



## Julide

*LaVan* I can only say this:Keep the pics coming, please!!!


----------



## bluejinx

La Vanguardia said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> To start, here's my closet ... or at least part of it lol! ... and some of my recent outfits.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll try to update as often as possible so do check back from time to time and share your views and opinions!
> 
> Cheerio!




i am in love. serious unadulterated love. If i could marry an inanimate object it would be your closet. It defines my idea of perfect!!!


----------



## thithi

amazing closet!!  where did you find the cabinets, or are they custom made?


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

LaVan's Closet = Love

Seriously, the beauty leaves me speechless and inspired.


----------



## hair-mess

Oh my gosh  - I love this and your whole fashion attitude! 
Another *regular visitor* signing up right here!


----------



## La Vanguardia

*Thank you everyone!!!*



glamourdoll. said:


> Ah, sorry, dear! I didn't mean to be offensive with my comment. ush: I'm still in high school, and just meant that I hope to aspire to have something like your closet when I am working and have my own income in the future!



No problem ... no offense taken! Hope you're enjoying high school. I have fond memories of mine.



NewStyle said:


> OMG soooooooooo beautiful! I love love love both looks. And that trench coat is soo classy!



The trench is really cool. It's not so easy to find a white one. Mine is actually denim and so easy to wash and wear. I don't iron it either lol!



Sammyjoe said:


> Love these outfits! Love the luggage brown CLs also (my holy grail shoes - still looking for them!!)!! Of course the birkin rocks!!!



Got them from mytheresa.com last year on sale. The color is really fab ... makes me miss my barenia/toile Birkin that I sold ... sniff!



mrb4bags said:


> LaVan I just love your fashion sense. Thanks for posting so many lovely pics. Love the white trench!!



Another white trench lover lol!



Chie-Boo said:


> I love it how you're wearing a H&M cardigan and still carrying an Hermes Birkin. Talk about mixing high and low! NewStyle you are awesome!



Well, if you're talking about me mixing my H&M and Birkin, I do it quite often. I think the beauty of fashion is to be able to mix high-end designers and high-street brands ... makes the outfit more interesting IMHO.



margieb said:


> sheeee's baaaack!!! LaVan!  What marvelous style you ahve, and what an inspiration you are! MWAHH



Hi ya Margie!!!! MWAHHH back to you!!!



basicandorganic said:


> LaVan... your gucci bag is so chic.



The Gucci bag is quite practical. It's more than 15 years old and still going strong lol! 



Bitten said:


> Love this! Love an elegant coat over a dress and heels - so chic and modern. I've just ordered a Calvin Klein coat (65% off from theOutnet.com !!! excited!) and I'm hoping to use it as a similar chic cover up. Keep it coming! PS:  what lovely piece of bling do you have on there? I can't quite see it!



Congrats on your coat and hope you enjoy wearing it. As for my jewelry from my last outfit, I'm wearing: 
- Patek Philippe Calatrava mechanical watch in rose gold with white croc strap
- Cartier rose gold Love bangle
- VCA Magic Alhambra butterfly ring in YG/MOP
- Teal blue Tahitian strand with a diamond pave clasp



Brasilian_Babe said:


> LaVan, i absolutely love your taste in clothes, accessories and shoes and etc etc etc  You're a 10/10 when it comes to putting outfits together. I'm looking forward to seeing more pics. Seems we're both in the same age bracket, I also have a little bubba and work so I'll definitely be drawing inspiration from this thread!



I also enjoyed seeing the outfits you posted ... and you have a FABULOUS shoe collection!!! 



thithi said:


> amazing closet!!  where did you find the cabinets, or are they custom made?



The shoe/bag cabinets are cheap lol! They're just white Billy bookshelves from IKEA with glass doors. The rest of my closet furniture though is another story. My dressing table/mirror are antique Biedermeier from the 1820s, the chest of drawers (not in the pic) are massive wood, and my chair, curtains and 2 shoe wooden racks are custom made. 



hair-mess said:


> Oh my gosh  - I love this and your whole fashion attitude!  Another *regular visitor* signing up right here!



I think fashion is really great if one can personalize it.


----------



## La Vanguardia

*... running errands ...*

The beauty of working from home is I can manage my own time! So, after working here and there, my baby and I went grocery shopping in this cold and rainy day. I thought spring has arrived as it was so beautiful the past few days ... mmm ... I guess not yet completely lol!

- Class by Roberto Cavalli T-shirt
- Massimo Dutti pants
- Benetton coat
- Balenciaga City bag
- LV scarf
- Gucci rain boots


----------



## DC-Cutie

^^ damn! You even look chic running errands - I'm jealous


----------



## linpaddy

You look amazing!

The epitome of chic!

Now if only I look like that while running errands! 

Is it possible to post some pictures of your antique furniture?  I love your vanity table.  I'm a fan of antique furniture myself and am seriously debating an early danish dresser.

I used to sit at my mom's dresser and play with her pretty make up and jewels.


----------



## bluejinx

LOVE the Benetton coat. any idea what season it was from? or what it was called? would LOVE to find it!




La Vanguardia said:


> *... running errands ...*
> 
> The beauty of working from home is I can manage my own time! So, after working here and there, my baby and I went grocery shopping in this cold and rainy day. I thought spring has arrived as it was so beautiful the past few days ... mmm ... I guess not yet completely lol!
> 
> - Class by Roberto Cavalli T-shirt
> - Massimo Dutti pants
> - Benetton coat
> - Balenciaga City bag
> - LV scarf
> - Gucci rain boots


----------



## creditcardfire

Yeah, the Benetton coat looks great on you. You rocked the hell out of the Moschino as well.

If you ever feel like maybe your clothes and bags are getting lonely, I am willing to move into your closet and keep them company!


----------



## Vintage Leather

Amazing!  I love all your style - cool and elegant.  Not to mention, functional.


----------



## canadianstudies

I used to love reading your blog! Glad to see this thread


----------



## Bitten

I love your outfit for errands - so chic.  

Thanks for detailing your fabulous jewellery - the pieces are all spectacular (and I am a total jewellery fan, as you know!)


----------



## Prada_Princess

what an amazing closet!!  More pics please.


----------



## La Vanguardia

*Thanks everyone! *



DC-Cutie said:


> ^^ damn! You even look chic running errands - I'm jealous



LOL! Actually, working from home also gives me motivation to dress how I want when going out lol!



linpaddy said:


> You look amazing! The epitome of chic! Now if only I look like that while running errands!
> 
> Is it possible to post some pictures of your antique furniture?  I love your vanity table.  I'm a fan of antique furniture myself and am seriously debating an early danish dresser.



I'll try to post pics later. Right now my closet room is a mess because I'm trying to change my clothes from autumn/winter to spring/summer. I do have a lot of clothes though that I tend to wear all year round and just layer.

My Biedermeier dressing table/mirror are pretty simple. They're made from walnut wood and are in super excellent condition when I got them. Actually, I bought them separately from different cities. I first saw the mirror and fell in love with it. Then, it took me more than a year (maybe even two) to find a matching table lol!



bluejinx said:


> LOVE the Benetton coat. any idea what season it was from? or what it was called? would LOVE to find it!



The Benetton coat is from this past autumn/winter 2009-2010 season so you might still be able to find it somewhere. It comes in green and black also. I don't know the name though.



Vintage Leather said:


> Amazing!  I love all your style - cool and elegant.  Not to mention, functional.



Ooooh, that term "functional" is a very good description of my dressing style. 



Bitten said:


> Thanks for detailing your fabulous jewellery - the pieces are all spectacular (and I am a total jewellery fan, as you know!)



You're welcome! I love jewelry too. I don't have a lot but I'm pretty content with what I have.


----------



## La Vanguardia

*... blue spring ...*

Seems that spring is back again today, at least when we were taking a walk around our village (and a short trip again to the grocery store lol). However, shortly after we arrived back home, it started to get chilly and rainy again ... weird weather lol!

- Coat that my sister got me from Asia
- Simply T-shirt Swiss top
- Ann Taylor denim skirt
- Gucci sequined ballerinas


----------



## ochie

wow!  love your closet! I just brows your blog and your baby Sophie is so so cute and beautiful and fashionable like mommy, love all her outfit too.. ( I want a baby girl, I have 2 boys)..


----------



## Bitten

Oh, I love the family shot! It sounds so romantic, taking a walk around your village, and then the photo looks so gorgeous! The coat paired with the Gucci ballerinas is stunning!


----------



## Sammyjoe

La Vanguardia said:


> Got them from mytheresa.com last year on sale. The color is really fab ... makes me miss my barenia/toile Birkin that *I sold* ... sniff!


 
WHAT!!!!!!Oh La Van!!!! Your barenia pictures made me lush for one so bad!! I cannot believe you sold it!!! Although I am sure what you go instead makes you happy, but you did rock that birkin!!!

Loving the latest pictures, the coat from Asia is stunning pattern and goes so well with the flats!!


----------



## keychain

I LOVE the coat. Do you have any details about it?


----------



## basicandorganic

La Vanguardia said:


> *... running errands ...*
> 
> The beauty of working from home is I can manage my own time! So, after working here and there, my baby and I went grocery shopping in this cold and rainy day. I thought spring has arrived as it was so beautiful the past few days ... mmm ... I guess not yet completely lol!
> 
> - Class by Roberto Cavalli T-shirt
> - Massimo Dutti pants
> - Benetton coat
> - Balenciaga City bag
> - LV scarf
> - Gucci rain boots



What LV scarf is this? Is it the shawl with lurex?


----------



## irish_clover

In love with your betsey johnson coat


----------



## Brasilian_Babe

La Vanguardia said:


> *... running errands ...*
> 
> The beauty of working from home is I can manage my own time! So, after working here and there, my baby and I went grocery shopping in this cold and rainy day. I thought spring has arrived as it was so beautiful the past few days ... mmm ... I guess not yet completely lol!
> 
> - Class by Roberto Cavalli T-shirt
> - Massimo Dutti pants
> - Benetton coat
> - Balenciaga City bag
> - LV scarf
> - Gucci rain boots


 
Oh my goodness, you make rain boots look so chic!!!!


----------



## La Vanguardia

*Thanks everyone! *



ochie said:


> wow!  love your closet! I just brows your blog and your baby Sophie is so so cute and beautiful and fashionable like mommy, love all her outfit too.. ( I want a baby girl, I have 2 boys)..



Actually, now that I'm changing my wardrobe for the spring/summer season, I've put aside clothes I don't wear anymore in a big box for Sophie. By the time she's big enough to wear them, they'll be vintage lol!



Bitten said:


> Oh, I love the family shot! It sounds so romantic, taking a walk around your village, and then the photo looks so gorgeous!



There's a vineyard in our neighborhood where we normally take a walk. It's really a nice place and there's a wonderful view of the lake and Swiss Alps from there.



Sammyjoe said:


> WHAT!!!!!!Oh La Van!!!! Your barenia pictures made me lush for one so bad!! I cannot believe you sold it!!! Although I am sure what you go instead makes you happy, but you did rock that birkin!!!



I decided to sell it because barenia is not a baby friendly leather lol! I was afraid of Sophie drooling on it. I do miss it and will probably buy one again in the future, but this time with gold hardware.



keychain said:


> I LOVE the coat. Do you have any details about it?



It's just a brandless coat that my sister bought on one of her trips to China.



basicandorganic said:


> What LV scarf is this? Is it the shawl with lurex?



It's a wool/cashmere/lurex stole and I think it was a limited edition model for Christmas 2008. It came in black and anthracite. The pattern is metallic silver.



irish_clover said:


> In love with your betsey johnson coat



Mmm ... I don't have a Betsey Johnson coat ... maybe you meant my Benetton coat worn with my Betsey Johnson dress? 



Brasilian_Babe said:


> Oh my goodness, you make rain boots look so chic!!!!



I  these Gucci rain boots. So simple, great fit for short legs like mine and easy to combine with anything. The horsebit detail on the side is also a nice touch.


----------



## kashmira

You have such a fabulous closet *LaVan* and as a 30-something myself it is so inspirational to see your outfits! You have a great sense of style!


----------



## La Vanguardia

kashmira said:


> You have such a fabulous closet *LaVan* and as a 30-something myself it is so inspirational to see your outfits! You have a great sense of style!



Thank you kashmira! Glad to see more 30-something gals!


----------



## La Vanguardia

Hope everyone had a fun weekend.


----------



## La Vanguardia

I've finally changed most of my wardrobe from autumn/winter to spring/summer. I do wear quite a bit of my clothes all year round though ... I just simply layer them and wear wool tights in winter lol! Here are more pics to share. 

Clothes on the left and shoes/bags on the right. I don't have an armoire for my clothes as I couldn't find the perfect one. Instead, I opted for these double-decker hanging racks lol! I don't worry about dust as I wear most of my clothes and, of course, clean them afterwards lol! Also, my room is not dusty.







The white chests of drawers are for knitwear, scarves, accessories, socks and undergarments. I store my coats in the cellar, but sometimes I forget some hanging on my door lol! The prop art is a signed canvas reproduction of the highway sign leading to the Prada Marfa permanent installation by Elmgreen & Dragset. 

Here's more info on the art: http://www.artproductionfund.org/prada.html


----------



## Bitten

It looks like you have a great system that works for you *LaVan*, love the lighting and the double racks. I actually have the nesting bug a bit at the moment and purchased a standing rack on the weekend to hang long coats, trenches and some dresses. I'm hoping this sort of opens my wardrobe up a little (it was getting a bit crowded in there with the coats taking up lots of space!). 

My ultimate dream would be a Poliform custom wardrobe but that may have to wait until my career is well-established! In the meantime, I'm hoping to do a Pax fitout from Ikea.

I love the way you hang some of your coats out, I do that too sometimes! Especially when they're getting frequent wear, it's easier than hanging them up in the wardrobe every evening.


----------



## Samia

Gorgeous closet, beautiful outfits and great style!


----------



## KristyDarling

LaVan: your closet is a DREAM COME TRUE! I love the colors, shelving, and lighting. And of course, your style is impeccable. SO classic, classy, graceful, and feminine while confident. Everything I want to be!  Please keep posting away!

By the way, that print coat is TDF!


----------



## Vintage Leather

I do hope you realize you've inspired a complete closet overhaul! 

Looking at your closet, I am facinated by how everything is organized.
There is space for everything, and it looks like you can see everything you have.


----------



## Sammyjoe

I love the way you have a place for everything in your closet La Van. I am taking notes!!


----------



## mrb4bags

I absolutely love how you have set up your closet.

I love that you have everything placed on shelves so that you can
see exactly what you have.  I have so many shoes and bags still in
their boxes that sometimes I actually forget what things I have.

Your closet has got me thinking that I need to reorganize my things.
Thanks for the inspiration!!


----------



## La Vanguardia

*Thank you everyone!*



Bitten said:


> *LaVan*, love the lighting and the double racks. My ultimate dream would be a Poliform custom wardrobe but that may have to wait until my career is well-established! I love the way you hang some of your coats out, I do that too sometimes! Especially when they're getting frequent wear, it's easier than hanging them up in the wardrobe every evening.



The double-decker racks really work well and I'm glad I found them as it's not easy to find double-decker ones lol! My lights are antique Art Nouveau and the lamps are actually frosted violet/white but you hardly see the colors while lit.

I'm not aware of Poliform but I checked the website and they seem to have very nice furniture. 

As for my coats, there's actually a little armoire in our cellar to hang them, but one exception is the black lace/wool Prada coat that's hanging in my door all year round lol! I  this coat! Plus, it has a story. I bought it in Paris on November 2008 as I was determined to get "my" black coat. I paid full retail price for it but a couple of weeks later, I was in Milan and saw it at 50% off. However, I refused to look at the size just in case it was mine ... otherwise, that would have been devastating lol! Anyway, I called Prada Paris but they couldn't do anything for me. Oh, well, lesson learned never ever to buy anything in November as it's so close to the sale season.



KristyDarling said:


> LaVan: your closet is a DREAM COME TRUE! I love the colors, shelving, and lighting.



I'm pretty content with how it turned out in the end. Though I may have to rethink my hot pink wall. Now that I look at it more and more, it might be too pink. Perhaps I should get it repainted to lilac or something in the violet color scheme in the future.



Vintage Leather said:


> I do hope you realize you've inspired a complete closet overhaul! Looking at your closet, I am facinated by how everything is organized.
> There is space for everything, and *it looks like you can see everything you have.*





mrb4bags said:


> I love that you have everything placed on shelves so that you can see exactly what you have.  I have so many shoes and bags still in their boxes that* sometimes I actually forget what things I have*. Your closet has got me thinking that I need to reorganize my things. Thanks for the inspiration!!





Sammyjoe said:


> I love the way you have a *place for everything in your closet* La Van. I am taking notes!!



Glad I could inspire you! Seeing most of my stuff was very important to me because in the past, I'd store shoes/bags in boxes and dustbags ... and then forget I have them. As for my clothes, I also sometimes forget, especially when I dump shirts somewhere after washing them as I'm too lazy to iron them.  One time I ended up with 12 white tailored shirts because I forget I had one somewhere lol! 

With the way I've set up my closet, when I buy something new, I can immediately see if I have shoes/clothes/bags to wear with it. This way, I don't need to go shopping again to find a match lol!

Oh, and as I hate ironing, I'm a big fan of wrinkle-free fabrics.


----------



## La Vanguardia

*... shades of pink, gray, and black ...*

Met a friend for champagne and tapas with my baby ... I should have ordered red wine for a better match with the tapas, but I  champagne lol!

My baby was also wearing shades of pink, gray and black. I wanted my friend, who's a photographer, to take our pic in the restaurant; however, my camera ran out of battery ... boohoo! 

- Custo Barcelona dress
- H&M lace camisole
- Burberry trench coat
- Hermès 28cm sellier Kelly
- Sergio Rossi wedge Mary Janes
- Chanel brooch
- Falke anthracite tights






Details of my earrings ... 18K rose gold/white gold, diamonds and pearl chandeliers from a local jeweler.


----------



## rainrowan

Hello, *LaVan*! *waves*

I remember your closet when I first joined tPF -- you've come a long way in such a short time with everything! Really love the clothing rack system, it's very *runway*


----------



## flipchickmc

Oooh, another wonderful thread to add to my favorites!  I'm also a 30-something mom and you truly inspire me with all your wearable styles. Your closet has me seriously DROOLING all over my keyboard.


----------



## Brutus1

I love your sense of style!
I also am a 30-something with a 9 month old baby girl but do not dress nearly as chic as you.  I do try and match with my baby girl.
Do you also have a blog?


----------



## Ascella

I absolutely adore your closet! And also love the fact that you mix match brands of such a broad variety.


----------



## maryg1

LaVan, I won't  say enough that you have a great sense of style, both for fashion and home decor. that closet of yours is stunning, not only for items you have but for furniture, colours palette and proportion.


----------



## missmarbella

Beautiful pics LaVan! Please keep them coming


----------



## mrb4bags

I think this black and hot pink ensemble may be my
favorite yet!!  I just love the combination of black and
pink.  The Custo Barcelona dress is gorgeous.
You are wearing just the right accessories to pull it all
together.
Brava!!


----------



## kashmira

Gorgeous outfit! Do you have any close up pics of the Chanel brooch?


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Love your closet! You have fabulous style!


----------



## La Vanguardia

*Thank you everyone!*



mrb4bags said:


> I think this black and hot pink ensemble may be my
> favorite yet!! The Custo Barcelona dress is gorgeous. You are wearing just the right accessories to pull it all together. Brava!!



I think black with hot pink is a very modern-looking combination. I didn't want to overdo the accessories as the colors and pattern of the dress are already quite loud lol!



rainrowan said:


> Hello, *LaVan*! *waves* I remember your closet when I first joined tPF -- you've come a long way in such a short time with everything! Really love the clothing rack system, it's very *runway*



Gosh, I remember that little room in our old apartment. I do miss that place though as the building had a lot of charm and dated back to the 1400s (maybe even older) but well renovated. 



flipchickmc said:


> I'm also a 30-something mom and you truly inspire me with all your wearable styles.





Brutus1 said:


> I also am a 30-something with a 9 month old baby girl but do not dress nearly as chic as you. I do try and match with my baby girl. Do you also have a blog?



Nice to see other 30-something moms! I used to have a fashion blog but stopped it lol!



Ascella said:


> I absolutely adore your closet! And also love the fact that you mix match brands of such a broad variety.



I  mixing and matching ... makes the outfit more interesting.


----------



## La Vanguardia

kashmira said:


> Do you have any close up pics of the Chanel brooch?



Here's an old close up pic of the Chanel brooch.


----------



## La Vanguardia

*... bloody red with white ...*

Had a meeting and decided to combine bloody red with white lol! I didn't realize until I tried on my shoes that the color perfectly matched the huge flower on my shirt.

- Gianfranco Ferre top 
- H&M skirt
- "O" by Isabell Kristensen trench coat
- LV Alma PM bag
- Christian Louboutin Harry pumps


----------



## flipchickmc

^Love the white with red! Just beautiful.


----------



## rdgldy

Your closet is a shrine!!!  How absolutely beautiful.  I love all your very chic looks.


----------



## Ivy Lin

I'd love to have a closet like yours someday! Love all your looks; those earrings are stunning.


----------



## Dukeprincess

*La Van* I am simply in awe of your wardrobe, your GORGEOUS closet and your impeccable style.  Simply magnificient!


----------



## kashmira

La Vanguardia said:


> Here's an old close up pic of the Chanel brooch.



Thanks! It's beautiful!


----------



## Martina_Italy

I love your outfits, you always look chic and classy!!! You've got a great sense of style!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

I normally do not veer off to other parts of tPF, outside of the CL sub-forum, but HAD to comment on your style, taste, closet, and confidence!! I LOVE IT!!


----------



## krazy4bags

oh my...your closet is TDF!!!  I'm still dreaming that one day when I own a house I can turn one of the rooms into MY closet! hehe 

You really have great taste, I love all the trench coats that you have and I'm sure you already heard this 29453540 times, but I love how you mix high end fashion with regular stuff (like h&m), brilliant!  Keep them coming!!


----------



## keishapie1973

Your closet is definitely every woman's dream.  Very chic and stylish.  I can't wait to see more.....................


----------



## Suzie

Love all your ensembles LaVan and your walk-in is every girls dream! My clothes are shoved in my wardrobe but I just don't have any more room. I think when I get time a major cull will be happening.


----------



## JPLovesPurses

I enjoyed looking through all the photos.  Your closet is so organized and I envy you!  I barely have time to fold laundry with an 18 mo. old.  Keep the pictures coming!  You had mentioned that you have view of the Swiss Alps and vineyards.  I did too, until recently.


----------



## basicandorganic

I love Gianfranco Ferre.


----------



## shoogrrl

Hi LaVan,

I'm so happy that you started a new thread documenting your beautiful outfits!  It's great to see that you are keeping up your commitment to style, even as a mom to Sophie.  I'll be following along and getting inspirations from you.  

shoogrrl


----------



## paula3boys

There isn't much I can say that hasn't already been said. If I had your closet setup and half of what you own, I would think I had died and gone to heaven! A girl can dream


----------



## Majara

Oh was für ein superschönes Zimmer! Ich beneide Dich! Wir haben leider nur eine Mini-Wohnung so das ich meine Schätze nicht so schön Präsentieren kann. 

Ich bewundere Deine Bilder. Du bist immer sehr Chic angezogen und besonders gefällt mir die grüne Kombination mit der Birkin! Bitte mehr Bilder für uns zum Anschmachten.

Liebe Grüße aus Deutschland


----------



## GirlieShoppe

Thanks so much for starting this thread, LaVan! Your sense of style is impeccable! May I ask the color of your green Birkin? Is it Vert Anis?


----------



## La Vanguardia

*Thank you everyone!* 



flipchickmc said:


> ^Love the white with red! Just beautiful.



I was actually surprised how well the top matched with the skirt. It was the first time I wore this combo of clothes and I really  it!



jimmyshoogirl said:


> I normally do not veer off to other parts of tPF, outside of the CL sub-forum, but HAD to comment on your style, taste, closet, and confidence!! I LOVE IT!!



What an honor that you visited my thread! 



krazy4bags said:


> You really have great taste, I love all the trench coats that you have and I'm sure you already heard this 29453540 times, but I love how you mix high end fashion with regular stuff (like h&m), brilliant!  Keep them coming!!



I think for high-street brands, you just really need to peruse through the clothes. I've had many H&M, Zara and Mango stuff that were crappy quality, but I also have a few that have withstood the test of time.



Suzie said:


> My clothes are shoved in my wardrobe but I just don't have any more room. I think when I get time a major cull will be happening.



I actually also did a major cull last year. I realized I had SO MANY stuff that I didn't wear nor use. I sold quite a bit and the rest I donated.



JPLovesPurses said:


> I barely have time to fold laundry with an 18 mo. old. Keep the pictures coming!



I just try to organize myself with my baby. Even though I work, I don't have a nanny. I just take her once a week to daycare and, for short meetings, I leave her with my neighbor (who's really happy to care for her). As for our house, I just have a cleaning lady who comes a few hours every two weeks. Other than that, DH and I try to keep the house in order but it's a very DAUNTING task.



shoogrrl said:


> I'm so happy that you started a new thread documenting your beautiful outfits!  It's great to see that you are keeping up your commitment to style, even as a mom to Sophie.  I'll be following along and getting inspirations from you.



Hey B! Nice to see you again! Hope all is well.



HermesNewbie said:


> May I ask the color of your green Birkin? Is it Vert Anis?



It's my special order ... vert anis with contrast lining in bleu sapphire,  chevre mysore leather, gold hardware.


----------



## Bitten

Wow, I'm gone for 2 days and more beautiful outfits are added! Keep it coming *LaVan*, your closet and superb taste are such a bright spot in my week!


----------



## La Vanguardia

*... winter white  in spring ...*

I was shocked when I woke up that it was snowing again. I guess winter is making a quick comeback lol! Anyway, I was out and about in town and wore my winter white coat. 

- Mango knit dress
- Prada down coat with fur trim
- Blumarine lace underdress (you can just see it peeking out a bit on my chest lol!)
- LV Stephen Sprouse "Roses" Neverfull MM bag
- Hermès shawl
- Wolford tights (love the stripes on the sides)
- Pollini boots
- Van Cleef and Arpels jewelry


----------



## flipchickmc

^Another gorgeous white ensemble.  Love the pop of color from your Roses NF and your H scarf!


----------



## La Vanguardia

^ Thank you!


----------



## Sammyjoe

When ever you get the chance can we see in the inside shot of your VA Birkin, I remember the reveal. It would be lovely to see it again
Love the winter white outfit. The Framboise TB is just popping!

Are you wearing the butterfly ring, 10 motif and sweet alhambra  Love it!!


----------



## La Vanguardia

*Sammyjoe - *Yeap, you got the VCA jewelry right! Plus, the mini Vintage Alhambra YG/MOP earrings that you don't see in the pic lol!

Here's an old pic of the bleu sapphire lining of my vert anis Birkin.


----------



## Sammyjoe

You are a star *La Van*!!


----------



## Flip88

the white outfit - fabulous.  That Prada coat is stunning!


----------



## papertiger

La Vanguardia said:


> *... a LOVELY day ...*
> 
> A fun and easy outfit with my baby running errands such as grocery shopping, going to the post office and getting vaccinated against ticks lol! It's spring time and I don't want any tick infections lol!
> 
> I haven't worn this jacket for ages ... it's so fun, but quite loud lol! I first saw it on Kylie Minogue (she was wearing the trench version, but that was too many hearts for me so I opted for the more discreet jacket version lol!).
> 
> - Moschino jacket
> - Benetton top
> - Massimo Dutti knee-length denims
> - Gucci Bamboo backpack (gosh, this bag is sooooooo old and a hand-me-down from my sister)
> - Manolo Blahnik Urmuna flats



 this outfit *La Van.

*It's both cute and elegant (not a usual pairing) and not cliched at all.


----------



## papertiger

La Vanguardia said:


> *... bloody red with white ...*
> 
> Had a meeting and decided to combine bloody red with white lol! I didn't realize until I tried on my shoes that the color perfectly matched the huge flower on my shirt.
> 
> - Gianfranco Ferre top
> - H&M skirt
> - "O" by Isabell Kristensen trench coat
> - LV Alma PM bag
> - Christian Louboutin Harry pumps


----------



## GirlieShoppe

GORGEOUS -- thanks for posting! Vert Anis is one of my favorite colors. 



La Vanguardia said:


> Here's an old pic of the bleu sapphire lining of my vert anis Birkin.


----------



## La Vanguardia

*Thank you everyone!* 

*Sammyjoe / HermesNewbie - *You're welcome! 

*Flip88 - *The Prada down jacket is soooooo warm and comfy! I love it because I don't need to wear so many things to stay warm.

*papertiger - *Thanks!


----------



## La Vanguardia

*... black and white ...*

I went out of town today to pick up my holy grail ring ... woohoo! I needed a comfy outfit for the train ride so went for this Karen Millen crochet dress. I actually bought it a few years ago in London but never wore it until now. ush: I'm not so sure I like it ... mmm.

- Karen Millen dress
- Gucci boots


----------



## babyskyblue

^^^ looks good on you, LaVan!!


----------



## Sammyjoe

I agree with *babybluesky*, the KM dress looks fab on you , love the bow in the middle. I need to put some sunglasses on, your VCA ring is just brilliantly beautiful - my eyes, my eyes!!!


----------



## La Vanguardia

babyskyblue said:


> ^^^ looks good on you, LaVan!!



Thanks ... I'm just thinking it's a tad bit long and you can't cut the darn dress lol! So, can't really wear with flats otherwise I'll look like an old lady lol!



Sammyjoe said:


> I agree with *babybluesky*, the KM dress looks fab on you , love the bow in the middle. I need to put some sunglasses on, your VCA ring is just brilliantly beautiful - my eyes, my eyes!!!



The bow in the middle and the white contrast lining are actually what drew me to this dress. I can't believe it took me years to finally strut it lol! LMAO on your VCA comment!  Did I mention how much I  it? lol! Hey, you're new VCA earclips are also gorgeous! Me likey very, very much!


----------



## dreamdoll

*La Van*, LOVE the ring on you!! It's stunning!!!!


----------



## Bitten

Yay *LaVan*!! The ring, FINALLY!!! It is absolutely breathtaking, I wish you all health and fabulousness to wear it!!

And look, it goes with EVERYTHING!


----------



## lovely64

Love your Gucci boots! Exactly my fav style of boots! You have a wonderful wardrobe *LaVan*


----------



## Prada_Princess

The Gucci boots and the Prada coat are my favourates - fabulous wardrobe - more pics please!


----------



## may3545

I just love this look!


----------



## krazy4bags

Looks great! But if I were wearing it I would want it a little bit shorter...but that's just me  Nice boots btw! 


La Vanguardia said:


> *... black and white ...*
> 
> I went out of town today to pick up my holy grail ring ... woohoo! I needed a comfy outfit for the train ride so went for this Karen Millen crochet dress. I actually bought it a few years ago in London but never wore it until now. ush: I'm not so sure I like it ... mmm.
> 
> - Karen Millen dress
> - Gucci boots


----------



## avant_girl

Hi LaVan, just want to jump on board and saw WOW, and thank you!  I am approaching 30, and I'm weeding out the uber-trendy, "juniors" apparel and seeking a more classic but still fun style that's appropriate for my age.  I think you've nailed it perfectly, and you're an inspiration!

And as for your closet, it's amazing...  I told my boyfriend that when we get a house someday, I want to convert one of the bedrooms into a wardrobe/boudoir where I can see all my pretty things.  Can I save your pics (would never re-post of use without permission) for inspiration?


----------



## bonita_applebum

great outfits!  i adore this top, it's so breathtaking.


----------



## La Vanguardia

*Thank you everyone!!!*



dreamdoll said:


> *La Van*, LOVE the ring on you!! It's stunning!!!!



I still can't believe I own it lol! 



Bitten said:


> Yay *LaVan*!! The ring, FINALLY!!! It is absolutely breathtaking, I wish you all health and fabulousness to wear it!! And look, it goes with EVERYTHING!



It does match with EVERYTHING lol! It can go from casual to really formal. 



lovely64 said:


> Love your Gucci boots! Exactly my fav style of boots! You have a wonderful wardrobe *LaVan*





Prada_Princess said:


> The Gucci boots and the Prada coat are my favourates - fabulous wardrobe - more pics please!



The Gucci boots are my fave too and I think they make my legs look sexy lol! I bought them in Monaco years and years ago. I try my best to take care of them (getting the heel changed often, polishing, etc.) as it'll make me really sad if they break. 



krazy4bags said:


> Looks great! But if I were wearing it I would want it a little bit shorter...but that's just me  Nice boots btw!



I also think the dress needs to be shorter, but it's not possible due to the crochet bottom ... bummer!



bonita_applebum said:


> great outfits!  i adore this top, it's so breathtaking.



The Gianfranco Ferre top is really cool. I  the huge flower and I'm really surprised how it perfectly matches with the H&M skirt lol!



avant_girl said:


> Hi LaVan, just want to jump on board and saw WOW, and thank you!  I am approaching 30, and I'm weeding out the uber-trendy, "juniors" apparel and seeking a more classic but still fun style that's appropriate for my age.  I think you've nailed it perfectly, and you're an inspiration! Can I save your pics (would never re-post of use without permission) for inspiration?



I'm glad I could inspire you. As for the pics, I prefer that you don't save them ... hope you understand.


----------



## La Vanguardia

*... yellow, yellow ...*

It's such a beautiful day so my baby and I took a stroll along the lake and the vineyard next to our neighborhood ... we also lounged about in a café.

- Zara dress
- D&G denim jacket
- Tory Burch Reva flats
- Balenciaga City bag






My baby's wearing Catimini clothes. 






The view from today ... perfect Spring day!


----------



## GirlieShoppe

Love the yellow, LaVan! Such a beautiful baby!


----------



## yoglood

love the yellow dress!


----------



## Jeneen

The yellow is a great look - that lake picture could be a postcard - and your baby is darling.


----------



## Ladybug09

I loved the green red and white outfit. Great mixture of colors.


----------



## KristyDarling

LaVan -- you are living my fantasy!!! A stunning wardrobe and closet fit for royalty, a gorgeous child (OK, I do have that part covered with 2 of my own), flexible career that lets you spend time with your child, a jet-setting lifestyle, and a home (homes?) in a beautiful part of the world.....you are in Europe, no?  

Le Siiiigh..........


----------



## Vintage Leather

When I grow up, I want to be LaVan.

Of course, I think I'm about the same age - so that might be an issue...
Your Paradise bird is a dream of a ring!

I love your wardrobe.  It is consistently polished and beautiful.  (Sophie is also a doll)


----------



## Bitten

LaVan, what a lovely outfit for a lovely day! The yellow is so uplifting, like looking into Spring, no?

Your little one is gorgeous, that's a big giggly face! And what a beautiful area that you live in, thank you so much for including some scenic pics it's wonderful for me to see SNOW!


----------



## Sammyjoe

Ahh, how happy does Sophie look  love the pop of yellow with the revas and dress.


----------



## mrb4bags

How cute is Sophie !!  What a gorgeous smile.
She looks like she is going to be like her momma-
a beautifully dressed lady.


Gorgeous pics.


----------



## lyuen82

La Vanguardia said:


> I've finally changed most of my wardrobe from autumn/winter to spring/summer. I do wear quite a bit of my clothes all year round though ... I just simply layer them and wear wool tights in winter lol! Here are more pics to share.
> 
> Clothes on the left and shoes/bags on the right. I don't have an armoire for my clothes as I couldn't find the perfect one. Instead, I opted for these double-decker hanging racks lol! I don't worry about dust as I wear most of my clothes and, of course, clean them afterwards lol! Also, my room is not dusty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The white chests of drawers are for knitwear, scarves, accessories, socks and undergarments. I store my coats in the cellar, but sometimes I forget some hanging on my door lol! The prop art is a signed canvas reproduction of the highway sign leading to the Prada Marfa permanent installation by Elmgreen & Dragset.
> 
> Here's more info on the art: http://www.artproductionfund.org/prada.html



LOVELY. i have total closet lust!
on the set of gossip girl, they have that very PRADA sign!


----------



## Elina0408

*LaVan*: love yellow, is my favourite, although these last years I haven't buy anything in yellow!! The clothes of your baby are  , actually in reality are much better than the fotos I have seen before!! and your closet is inspiring!!


----------



## La Vanguardia

*Thank you everyone! *



Jeneen said:


> - that lake picture could be a postcard -



I do  the lake ... it's so relaxing just to look at it!



Ladybug09 said:


> I loved the green red and white outfit. Great mixture of colors.



The M Missoni dress is actually orange, green and white.



KristyDarling said:


> LaVan -- you are living my fantasy!!! A stunning wardrobe and closet fit for royalty, a gorgeous child (OK, I do have that part covered with 2 of my own), flexible career that lets you spend time with your child, a jet-setting lifestyle, and a home (homes?) in a beautiful part of the world.....you are in Europe, no?



Yes, I do live in Europe. As for my job, I work as much as it allows me to also care for my baby. I don't want to put her in daycare full time because I feel she's best cared for by myself.  Having this in mind, I only take on projects that I know I can handle while looking after her. Once a week, I do put her on daycare and I schedule my business meetings then. For quick/urgent meetings on short notice, I leave her with my neighbors (they are retired and are happy to care for her) or my close friend who also has kids and lives nearby. If that's not possible, I request my business colleagues for their understanding and if a telephone conference is an alternative.



Vintage Leather said:


> When I grow up, I want to be LaVan.



LMAO! :lolots:



Bitten said:


> And what a beautiful area that you live in, thank you so much for including some scenic pics it's wonderful for me to see SNOW!



On clear days, the view from my town is really nice with the lake and the Swiss Alps. I feel really fortunate to live here!



lyuen82 said:


> on the set of gossip girl, they have that very PRADA sign!



I have been looking for ages for an artwork to put on my closet, then I fell in  with the Prada sign on Gossip Girl! I'm glad I found a canvas reproduction at an art gallery in NYC that ships worldwide! 



Elina0408 said:


> The clothes of your baby are !



We  Catimini children's clothes ... so colorful and whimsical!


----------



## La Vanguardia

*... rose pink w/ black ...*

Mother and daughter lunch date with friends. I dressed down this Chloe silk pleated dress by pairing it with a denim jacket. I also wore a simple black cotton T-shirt underneath as the dress is actually backless, with black rhinestone-studded silk ribbons that tie around my neck. I also can't believe it perfectly matches with my satin Lanvin flats! 

Oh, and to break my silhoutte, I wore a thin rhinestone-studded ribbon belt and a long silk/bead necklace worn messenger style.

- Chloe dress
- Maria Bonita Extra denim jacket
- Zara T-shirt
- Hermès 25cm Kelly
- Lanvin flats
- J. Crew belt
- Silk/bead necklace I got for 3 bucks! 







Details of my Lanvins:


----------



## Elina0408

The detail of the shoes is just fantastic!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jeneen

Very pretty! That is daring to wear a silken backless dress with a black t-shirt - but it totally works!


----------



## shoogrrl

Gorgeous!!!  I absolutely love how you mix your high end items with affordable pieces.  So unique and so chic.


----------



## KristyDarling

I am swooning!!! I adore the color of your dress -- it's like a shimmery oyster color. And the Lanvins -- so feminine and fun! You are so good at layering and mixing/matching -- I wish I knew how to do that! Whenever I layer, it just looks bulky, but on you it looks so RIGHT! 

I know this thread is about your wardrobe, but I have always been so intrigued by you, LaVan! How many languages do you speak?  What type of work do you do? You are an International Woman of Mystery!!!


----------



## Bitten

La Vanguardia said:


> *... rose pink w/ black ...*
> 
> Mother and daughter lunch date with friends. I dressed down this Chloe silk pleated dress by pairing it with a denim jacket. I also wore a simple black cotton T-shirt underneath as the dress is actually backless, with black rhinestone-studded silk ribbons that tie around my neck. I also can't believe it perfectly matches with my satin Lanvin flats!
> 
> Oh, and to break my silhoutte, I wore a thin rhinestone-studded ribbon belt and a long silk/bead necklace worn messenger style.
> 
> - Chloe dress
> - Maria Bonita Extra denim jacket
> - Zara T-shirt
> - Hermès 25cm Kelly
> - Lanvin flats
> - J. Crew belt
> - Silk/bead necklace I got for 3 bucks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Details of my Lanvins:



Aahhh, so chic! This thread is like a lovely resting place for my tired eyes...


----------



## Bitten

La Vanguardia said:


> *... rose pink w/ black ...*
> 
> Mother and daughter lunch date with friends. I dressed down this Chloe silk pleated dress by pairing it with a denim jacket. I also wore a simple black cotton T-shirt underneath as the dress is actually backless, with black rhinestone-studded silk ribbons that tie around my neck. I also can't believe it perfectly matches with my satin Lanvin flats!
> 
> Oh, and to break my silhoutte, I wore a thin rhinestone-studded ribbon belt and a long silk/bead necklace worn messenger style.
> 
> - Chloe dress
> - Maria Bonita Extra denim jacket
> - Zara T-shirt
> - Hermès 25cm Kelly
> - Lanvin flats
> - J. Crew belt
> - Silk/bead necklace I got for 3 bucks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Details of my Lanvins:



Aaahhh, so chic! I love the mixing of a really feminine dress with a denim jacket, very fresh.


----------



## AECornell

LaVan your closet is stunning, and your outfits are amazing! You have impeccable taste!


----------



## tulip618

woow LaVan, you look fab!!!!


----------



## Bitten

Sorry lassies, not sure why the double post from me


----------



## citrus

I don't just want your closet, can I come stay in your town

Thanks for sharing LaVan


----------



## Vanmiracle

How did I happen to miss the start of your thread? Thank you so much for sharing your style pics again. I am a huge fan of your fashion sense.


----------



## hair-mess

sorta speechless, but  - you've definitly mastered the personalization to perfection!


----------



## mrb4bags

I just love how you turned the Chloe dress into
a more casual look by pairing it with a tee shirt 
and denim.

The accessories match perfectly too and I just love
the Lanvin flats!!


----------



## MsCandice

LaVan you have such a beautiful collection of everything. Love your style and your closet is TDF. My closet wants to be your closet when it grows up.


----------



## GirlieShoppe

hair-mess said:


> sorta speechless, but  - you've definitly mastered the personalization to perfection!



I totally agree! LaVan's sense of style is absolutely impeccable! Hair-mess, you also put together flawless outfits. You should start a wardrobe thread too!


----------



## luvsagreatdeal

Beautiful as always!  My DH has promised to re-do my small and simple closet, so I just sent him a quick picture of your fall/spring closet ...lol ...lets see what he says!


----------



## La Vanguardia

*Thank you everyone!!!* 



shoogrrl said:


> I absolutely love how you mix your high end items with affordable pieces. So unique and so chic.



I  mixing and matching. Plus, if the item is really super duper trendy that I think I'll tire of and go out of fashion, at least the high street brands don't hurt my wallet so much lol!



KristyDarling said:


> I know this thread is about your wardrobe, but I have always been so intrigued by you, LaVan! How many languages do you speak? What type of work do you do?



I speak 4.5 languages (English, Spanish, Portuguese, Tagalog and half German lol!). I'm in communications/public relations and events management (press conferences, congresses and corporate events).



citrus said:


> I don't just want your closet, can I come stay in your town



I think it's lovely here, but I might be biased lol!



Vanmiracle said:


> How did I happen to miss the start of your thread? Thank you so much for sharing your style pics again. I am a huge fan of your fashion sense.



Hey Van! Hope all is well in Wien and thanks for checking my thread!



hair-mess said:


> sorta speechless, but  - you've definitly mastered the personalization to perfection!



I'm really flattered! 



MsCandice said:


> My closet wants to be your closet when it grows up.



You crack me up! 



luvsagreatdeal said:


> My DH has promised to re-do my small and simple closet, so I just sent him a quick picture of your fall/spring closet ...lol ...lets see what he says!



Hope you get your dream closet soon!


----------



## La Vanguardia

*... lace, lace ...*

Had a jam-packed day. I was in a rush bringing my baby to the daycare, then business meetings out of town, then some leisure time, and back to the daycare before it closed ... I made it!

This outfit is a bit eclectic, but I really like it. I was fascinated by the Prada lace collection from Autumn/Winter 2008-2009 so I got a couple of pieces. My friend said I'll look so 2008 each time I wear them! Actually, my lace clothes are what really motivated me to lose my pregnancy weight ... that's how much I  them no matter what others say! 

Anyway, I first wore black flats then quickly changed to my burgundy/pewter/velvet/leather heels for the meetings. I also carried a very lightweight and casual bag that's big enough to dump all my papers, heels and other stuff! I know I look like an old lady with my trench, skirt and flats, but I needed to be comfy in the train ride and from rushing from one place to the next. Oh, the length of the skirt definitely looks more flattering with heels. 

- Prada skirt
- Blumarine top ( the rhinestone bow in the middle)
- Benetton camisole
- Burberry trench coat
- Manolo Blahnik Pavon heels
- Tory Burch Reva flats
- Longchamp Le Pliage with Eiffel Tower print bag
- Chanel pin







Details of my Manolos:


----------



## Elina0408

again!!


----------



## luvsagreatdeal

La Vanguardia said:


> *... lace, lace ...*
> 
> Had a jam-packed day. I was in a rush bringing my baby to the daycare, then business meetings out of town, then some leisure time, and back to the daycare before it closed ... I made it!



 I love it!  Sounds like a typical day for all of us busy moms!  And you are a great example that you can be a hands on mommy and look so STYLISH!


----------



## Bitten

Love it *LaVan*, especially the trench with the Chanel pin and the Manolos!


----------



## Jeneen

I love the Prada lace collection!!! And you definitely don't look matronly with flats and a trench... gorgeous as usual.


----------



## linpaddy

Dear LaVan, 

May I also add that your pictures are beautiful?  Your clothes are impeccable and your style is timeless.  And best of all, your photos truly bring out the beauty and originality of your outfits.

The whole package is incredibly inspiring.


----------



## peanutbabycakes

hi my darling lavan!  i finally have some time to actually browse on here & what do you know....came across this new thread of yours!  heheh  HOW FUN!!!  too bad we don't live near each other.  we would have so much fun shopping (& swapping baby stories)!  i hope you come visit again real soon!  btw, love that yellow zara dress!  zara rocks!!


----------



## KristyDarling

LaVan -- I love your latest outfit! The black cami under that exquisite lace top totally works! The Manolos are just beautiful.

And 4.5 languages....wow!!! Very cool how international you are!


----------



## flipchickmc

Wow, 4.5 languages? That's awesome!  May I ask how tall you are?


----------



## queennadine

I just looked through all 12 pages of your thread and I am so impressed..and inspired!

You have amazing taste!


----------



## La Vanguardia

*Thank you everyone! *



luvsagreatdeal said:


> And you are a great example that you can be a hands on mommy and look so STYLISH!



I try my best to avoid looking like a tired/haggard mom. Despite all the exhaustion, I think I feel much better mentally and emotionally if I dress up a bit while going out with my baby (or alone).



Bitten said:


> Love it *LaVan*, especially the trench with the Chanel pin and the Manolos!



This Chanel pin was sold out at every single Chanel boutique I called in Europe. I contacted another TPF member who had one and hooked up with her SA at Neiman Marcus in Dallas, who was able to get me the last one! Lucky me! 

The Manolos were exclusive to the Manolo boutique in NYC. I made a special order because I wanted a lower heel (90 mm instead of 105 mm) and a size smaller than what they had available.



Jeneen said:


> I love the Prada lace collection!!!







linpaddy said:


> May I also add that your pictures are beautiful?



Oooh! Thank you!



peanutbabycakes said:


> hi my darling lavan!  i finally have some time to actually browse on here & what do you know....came across this new thread of yours!  heheh  HOW FUN!!!  too bad we don't live near each other.  we would have so much fun shopping (& swapping baby stories)!  i hope you come visit again real soon!  btw, love that yellow zara dress!  zara rocks!!



PBC!!!!!!! Yay!!!! Thanks for stopping by. Those twins of yours are soooooo cute. 

Zara definitely rocks, though I'm not digging their clothes this season ... bummer!



flipchickmc said:


> May I ask how tall you are?



I'm very short ... only 4'10" and 3 kilos overweight. :lolots:


----------



## La Vanguardia

*... multicolor ...*

Here's a very practical, comfy, wrinkle-free and drool-safe outfit for an afternoon stroll around the lake (pushing the stroller) and coffee (holding my baby while she's salivating) with another mom. As the neckline of my dress is slightly lower than what I want, I wore a lace/silk underdress. I think it's much nicer when the lace, instead of my bra, peeps out of my dress!  By the way, I  lace/frilly underdresses. 

Then, off for some shopping to get my baby a summer hat and a hair clip. 

- Betsey Johnson dress
- Blumarine lace/silk underdress 
- Maria Bonita Extra denim jacket
- Hermès Evelyne PM3
- Tory Burch Reva flats


----------



## MissPR08

^^^^^ Oh, Lavan, I love this look! you look stunning


----------



## flipchickmc

La Vanguardia said:


> I'm very short ... only 4'10" and 3 kilos overweight. :lolots:


 
The reason I ask is because I'm 4'11.5" and I can never find clothes that fit me right being so short.  Your clothes seem to fit you perfectly.  Also, you look great in flats - I look like a frump when I wear them.  Hehe.


----------



## La Vanguardia

MissPR08 said:


> ^^^^^ Oh, Lavan, I love this look! you look stunning



Thanks! This Betsey Johnson dress looks very Missoni-like! 



flipchickmc said:


> The reason I ask is because I'm 4'11.5" and I can never find clothes that fit me right being so short.  Your clothes seem to fit you perfectly.  Also, you look great in flats - I look like a frump when I wear them.  Hehe.



I'm really flattered! I get A LOT of my stuff altered. The ones I don't are either because of the texture of the fabric, the patterns of the design, or if I think I can sorta "get away" with it. 

Sometimes, I do get a piece altered and then realize it's still a tad bit long (like with my navy blue Prada lace skirt) and I didn't want to have it redone again because alterations here are really expensive.

Once in a while, I get really lucky and the fit is just right!


----------



## MissPR08

La Vanguardia said:


> Thanks! This Betsey Johnson dress looks very Missoni-like!
> 
> That was my first impression. I love it though


----------



## flipchickmc

La Vanguardia said:


> I'm really flattered! I get A LOT of my stuff altered. The ones I don't are either because of the texture of the fabric, the patterns of the design, or if I think I can sorta "get away" with it.
> 
> Sometimes, I do get a piece altered and then realize it's still a tad bit long (like with my navy blue Prada lace skirt) and I didn't want to have it redone again because alterations here are really expensive.
> 
> Once in a while, I get really lucky and the fit is just right!


 
I had a feeling that you must have a tailor because everything looks like a perfect fit.  Keep those pics coming - you inspire me.


----------



## *ilovebrad*

pretty!


----------



## twigski

La Van-
Love this thread. Everything looks so great on you! We have the same TB flats (blk & fusha patent).  When you stated that you speak Tagalog I thought of my DH. I always joke that he speaks Taglish because his Tagalog is awful. LOL!


----------



## Ladybug09

La Vanguardia said:


> *Thank you everyone!!!*
> I speak 4.5 languages (English, Spanish, Portuguese, Tagalog and half German lol!). I'm in communications/public relations and events management (press conferences, congresses and corporate events).


 

WOW! You sound like you have a career that you enjoy. A very charmed life.


----------



## tulip8

LaVan, You have a great sense of style and always look wonderful!


----------



## rainrowan

- Gianfranco Ferre top 
- H&M skirt

You paired this beautifully. I originally thought it was a one of a kind one-piece dress. Great inspiration.


----------



## Ivy Lin

I really love that outfit! It looks so chic yet so comfortable.


----------



## La Vanguardia

*Thank you everyone!* 



flipchickmc said:


> I had a feeling that you must have a tailor because everything looks like a perfect fit.



It's very important for short people to get the clothes altered to the best possible fit so that they look balanced and proportioned to our body and height. Just my two cents lol!  My gosh, but with my really cheap stuff from H&M and Zara, it can get crazy when the alterations cost more than the clothes ... ridiculous, but many times necessary. 



Ladybug09 said:


> WOW! You sound like you have a career that you enjoy. A very charmed life.



I do enjoy my professional life. Otherwise, if you're not happy with your work, it can get quite demotivating, boring and frustrating.


----------



## La Vanguardia

twigski said:


> La Van-
> Love this thread. Everything looks so great on you! We have the same TB flats (blk & fusha patent).  When you stated that you speak Tagalog I thought of my DH. I always joke that he speaks Taglish because his Tagalog is awful. LOL!



:lolots: :lolots::lolots:

Regarding the TB flats, I got carried away with them a few years ago so I bought black, yellow, fuchsia, orange and brown.


----------



## La Vanguardia

rainrowan said:


> - Gianfranco Ferre top
> - H&M skirt
> 
> You paired this beautifully. I originally thought it was a one of a kind one-piece dress. Great inspiration.



I was really surprised they matched so well. You're right, the outfit does look like a dress. What I also like about the top is that the humongous flower is sewn on top of the shirt, but not the edges.


----------



## La Vanguardia

*... shades of green ...*

It was such a lovely day so my baby and I went to town the WHOLE DAY! Wow, I can't believe it ... almost 7 hours ... and we both really enjoyed it! 

- H&M top
- Marc by Marc Jacobs jeans
- Desigual coat
- Hermès Evelyne PM3
- Anne Klein II chunky heel slingbacks


----------



## Bitten

La Vanguardia said:


> *... shades of green ...*
> 
> It was such a lovely day so my baby and I went to town the WHOLE DAY! Wow, I can't believe it ... almost 7 hours ... and we both really enjoyed it!
> 
> - H&M top
> - Marc by Marc Jacobs jeans
> - Desigual coat
> - Hermès Evelyne PM3
> - Anne Klein II chunky heel slingbacks



Gorgeous! I especially love the H&M top, so feminine and of course your Hermes bag is divine!


----------



## Samia

bonita_applebum said:


> great outfits! i adore this top, it's so breathtaking.


 
Gorgeous outfits! Especially this one. Love your closet and your baby is the cutest baby ever!


----------



## Vanmiracle

... shades of green ...

love that outfit. The jeans look amazing with the petite pockets.


----------



## Lorelei

La Vanguardia said:


> *... lace, lace ...*
> 
> Had a jam-packed day. I was in a rush bringing my baby to the daycare, then business meetings out of town, then some leisure time, and back to the daycare before it closed ... I made it!
> 
> This outfit is a bit eclectic, but I really like it. I was fascinated by the Prada lace collection from Autumn/Winter 2008-2009 so I got a couple of pieces. My friend said I'll look so 2008 each time I wear them! Actually, my lace clothes are what really motivated me to lose my pregnancy weight ... that's how much I  them no matter what others say!
> 
> Anyway, I first wore black flats then quickly changed to my burgundy/pewter/velvet/leather heels for the meetings. I also carried a very lightweight and casual bag that's big enough to dump all my papers, heels and other stuff! I know I look like an old lady with my trench, skirt and flats, but I needed to be comfy in the train ride and from rushing from one place to the next. Oh, the length of the skirt definitely looks more flattering with heels.
> 
> - Prada skirt
> - Blumarine top ( the rhinestone bow in the middle)
> - Benetton camisole
> - Burberry trench coat
> - Manolo Blahnik Pavon heels
> - Tory Burch Reva flats
> - Longchamp Le Pliage with Eiffel Tower print bag
> - Chanel pin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Details of my Manolos:


 
*La Van*,great outfit as usual,it's my first post here but I've been around the Hermes threads for a while and I really admire your style.
I've been after the tote version of that Longchamp bag for a while now and today I got the call from the Longchamp boutique in Madrid telling me that it arrived


----------



## DC-Cutie

*LaVan* - you amaze me daily with your effortless style.  So chic... You have a deep appreciate for nice pieces from high-end to low-end and combine them so well.


----------



## La Vanguardia

*Thank you everyone!* 



Bitten said:


> Gorgeous! I especially love the H&M top, so feminine and of course your Hermes bag is divine!



The sequined bow detail of the top is really cool ... very Blumarine-esque lol!



Vanmiracle said:


> ... shades of green ... love that outfit. The jeans look amazing with the petite pockets.



Van ... I actually got the Desigual coat in your city of Wien! I saw it on the window display of a shop along Kärntner Str.



Lorelei said:


> I've been after the tote version of that Longchamp bag for a while now and today I got the call from the Longchamp boutique in Madrid telling me that it arrived



I think the Eiffel Tower print makes this Longchamp tote quite cool! I hope you like it too when you try it on at the boutique.



Samia said:


> Gorgeous outfits! Especially this one. Love your closet and your baby is the cutest baby ever!



Wow! So many members like the Gianfranco Ferre top with the H&M skirt. I'll also tell Sophie that you think she's cute! 



DC-Cutie said:


> *LaVan* - you amaze me daily with your effortless style.  So chic... You have a deep appreciate for nice pieces from high-end to low-end and combine them so well.



I'm really flattered!


----------



## annemerrick

La Vanguardia said:


> *... shades of green ...*
> 
> It was such a lovely day so my baby and I went to town the WHOLE DAY! Wow, I can't believe it ... almost 7 hours ... and we both really enjoyed it!
> 
> - H&M top
> - Marc by Marc Jacobs jeans
> - Desigual coat
> - Hermès Evelyne PM3
> - Anne Klein II chunky heel slingbacks


 
I am so in LOVE with this coat.  It is fantastic!


----------



## La Vanguardia

*... circus stripes ...*

It was a bit chilly today so I wore this semi-autumn/winter outfit to the doctor's. This top reminds me so much of the circus!  It's from the Sonia Rykiel for H&M collection and I got the last one in my size while on a trip to Budapest. I also have the matching underdress and underwear , launched a few months beforehand. 

- Sonia Rykiel for H&M top
- Moschino denim skirt
- Burberry jacket
- Prada messenger bag
- Capriccio boots


----------



## Lorelei

Another stunning outfit *La Van*


----------



## Jeneen

Pretty colors! Love the multicolored stripes.


----------



## pinkgoldfish

I keep checking this and instead of commenting on every outfit i just wanna say I love this! You are amazing with combining colors and prints and every outfit looks so balanced, chic and fun!


----------



## La Vanguardia

annemerrick said:


> I am so in LOVE with this coat.  It is fantastic!



The Desigual coat is really a lot of fun to wear!


----------



## La Vanguardia

Jeneen said:


> Pretty colors! Love the multicolored stripes.



I was also quite drawn to the vibrant colors of the stripes!


----------



## La Vanguardia

pinkgoldfish said:


> I keep checking this and instead of commenting on every outfit i just wanna say I love this! You are amazing with combining colors and prints and every outfit looks so balanced, chic and fun!



I'm really flattered!


----------



## La Vanguardia

*... magenta & brown ...*

I decided to combine magenta with shades of brown for my fun lunch date with a good friend ... I could also enjoy my meal as she didn't mind taking care of my baby after she finished her dish. 

By the way, this Etro top is super duper comfy to wear! I really  the soft jersey fabric and the tiny pleats in front.

- Etro top
- Kookai cardigan
- H&M denim skirt
- Karen Millen trench coat
- Hermès 28cm Haut à Courroies (HAC)
- Muxart Mary Jane pumps


----------



## Lorelei

Loooove the trench but my eyes keep going to that amazing ring,I bet Sophie loves it!


----------



## Jeneen

Gorgeous Trench - I freak for trenches... I have 4 currently, but that's not nearly enough!


----------



## La Vanguardia

*Thank you everyone!* 



Jeneen said:


> Gorgeous Trench - I freak for trenches... I have 4 currently, but that's not nearly enough!



I  trench coats too! I have 4 that I currently use and 2 that I stored (maybe my daughter will like them when she grows up ... they'll be vintage by then lol!).



Lorelei said:


> Loooove the trench but my eyes keep going to that amazing ring,I bet Sophie loves it!



It's my holy grail ring! I still can't believe I own it!  Here are some detailed pics.


----------



## Lorelei

It's gorgeous La Van, no wonder you love it,do I spy the spanish Vogue? I'm from Spain


----------



## La Vanguardia

To add to my modeling pics above ... my baby and I at a café after lunch. She's wearing:

- Catimini dress with matching hat 
- Benetton sweater 
- Pè Pè silver ballerinas with mink fur pom poms


----------



## Lorelei

Awwww,she's beyond cute,such a happy smile!


----------



## La Vanguardia

Lorelei said:


> It's gorgeous La Van, no wonder you love it,do I spy the spanish Vogue? I'm from Spain



¡Hola! I  Vogue Spain and try to buy it every month to keep my Spanish going lol! I used to live there. Whereabouts in Spain are you from?


----------



## Lorelei

I'm from Santander,in the northern coast, did you by any chance live in Barcelona?I'm really curious about your TPF name


----------



## La Vanguardia

Lorelei said:


> I'm from Santander,in the northern coast, did you by any chance live in Barcelona?I'm really curious about your TPF name



Lol! The newspaper? Kind of ... I just liked the name and got stuck with it lol! 

I lived in Salamanca and Madrid ... total of two years. I also took a course at UIMP in Santander for one month.


----------



## Jeneen

Sophie looks so adorable and stylish!


----------



## Lorelei

La Vanguardia said:


> I also took a course at UIMP in Santander for one month.


 
Well,then you'll know everything about our horrible rainy summers,lol


----------



## flipchickmc

Love all the new outfits.  Your DD is just adorable!


----------



## newbee81

Your baby is so cute and your trench is pefection!


----------



## jclr

La Vanguardia said:


> *... magenta & brown ...*
> 
> I decided to combine magenta with shades of brown for my fun lunch date with a good friend ... I could also enjoy my meal as she didn't mind taking care of my baby after she finished her dish.
> 
> By the way, this Etro top is super duper comfy to wear! I really  the soft jersey fabric and the tiny pleats in front.
> 
> - Etro top
> - Kookai cardigan
> - H&M denim skirt
> - Karen Millen trench coat
> - Hermès 28cm Haut à Courroies (HAC)
> - Muxart Mary Jane pumps





La Vanguardia said:


> To add to my modeling pics above ... my baby and I at a café after lunch. She's wearing:
> 
> - Catimini dress with matching hat
> - Benetton sweater
> - Pè Pè silver ballerinas with mink fur pom poms



*LaVan*, I'm a frequent gawker of this thread.  Love your wardrobe.  Also glad to see that you are a fellow Karen Millen lover.  I have a very similar coat from a few seasons ago.  You wear yours well.  

Of course, your little one, is just gorgeous!


----------



## KristyDarling

Thanks for the close-ups of the ring. It is a masterpiece!!

Your daughter is just too cute for words!


----------



## Karla

LaVan I love all of the outfits you've posted so far and I'm really enjoying this thread.  What color is the Evelyne you are wearing here?





La Vanguardia said:


> *... shades of green ...*
> 
> It was such a lovely day so my baby and I went to town the WHOLE DAY! Wow, I can't believe it ... almost 7 hours ... and we both really enjoyed it!
> 
> - H&M top
> - Marc by Marc Jacobs jeans
> - Desigual coat
> - Hermès Evelyne PM3
> - Anne Klein II chunky heel slingbacks


----------



## Majara

The bag colour ist Etoupe.


----------



## Bitten

*LaVan*, thank goodness you posted today! I need some brightness!

Love your lunch outfit and your chic little companion, LOL! She's adorable, look at that smile!!!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

aww what a cutie she is and I love that ring!


----------



## Martina_Italy

La Vanguardia said:


> *... magenta & brown ...*
> 
> I decided to combine magenta with shades of brown for my fun lunch date with a good friend ... I could also enjoy my meal as she didn't mind taking care of my baby after she finished her dish.
> 
> By the way, this Etro top is super duper comfy to wear! I really  the soft jersey fabric and the tiny pleats in front.
> 
> - Etro top
> - Kookai cardigan
> - H&M denim skirt
> - Karen Millen trench coat
> - Hermès 28cm Haut à Courroies (HAC)
> - Muxart Mary Jane pumps





I love this trench coat!! And I also loved the one by Desigual you had a few days ago..unique!!


----------



## Ladybug09

Wow, LaVan I am totally entralled each posting with your sense of effortless chic! A few questions:

How long do you give yourself to get dressed on a normal given day? Pre and post baby? Cause you ALWAYS look so put together, even on your casual days.

If you don't mind my asking, what size are you, pre and post baby? did you have to change your wardrobe alot??

What did you wear wear while pregnant? I can only imagine how chic you looked then!!!

How often do you purge your closet? or do you tend to by a lot of classic items and just update it periodically?

What is the significance of your ring? I may have missed the story...


Thanks in advance for answering any of the questions!

ETA: Love the trench with the piping detail!!!


----------



## baghooligan

La Vanguardia said:


> *Thank you everyone!*
> 
> 
> 
> I  trench coats too! I have 4 that I currently use and 2 that I stored (maybe my daughter will like them when she grows up ... they'll be vintage by then lol!).
> 
> 
> 
> It's my holy grail ring! I still can't believe I own it!  Here are some detailed pics.



I loooove your new Van Cleef & Arpels ring!!! Wear it in good health!


----------



## Cates

Great thread!  I LOVE your closet--it's so organized and colorful!  It reflects your style so well, from your posts I can see you aren't afraid of color- it!


----------



## tulip618

your baby is so adorable!!!!


----------



## La Vanguardia

*Thank you everyone! *



Lorelei said:


> Well,then you'll know everything about our horrible rainy summers,lol



Totally ... and not just in summer. I was there in the month of May and it rained OFTEN!


----------



## La Vanguardia

jclr said:


> *LaVan*, I'm a frequent gawker of this thread.  Love your wardrobe.  Also glad to see that you are a fellow Karen Millen lover.  I have a very similar coat from a few seasons ago.  You wear yours well.



Karen Millen makes some very nice clothes, but, sometimes, the sizing can be a bit off for me. I'm really happy about this coat, which I also got a few years ago.


----------



## La Vanguardia

KristyDarling said:


> Thanks for the close-ups of the ring. It is a masterpiece!!





baghooligan said:


> I loooove your new Van Cleef & Arpels ring!!! Wear it in good health!



I do think the ring is a piece of art. The craftsmanship is brilliant!


----------



## La Vanguardia

Cates said:


> Great thread!  I LOVE your closet--it's so organized and colorful!  It reflects your style so well, from your posts I can see you aren't afraid of color- it!



Colors are fabulous if they work for you! I try as much as I can to wear colors, but I also really like white!


----------



## La Vanguardia

Karla said:


> What color is the Evelyne you are wearing here?



Etoupe in taurillon clemence leather.


----------



## La Vanguardia

Ladybug09 said:


> A few questions:



My answers to your questions are in purple.  

How long do you give yourself to get dressed on a normal given day? Pre and post baby? 
Before my baby, I only took about 30 minutes. With the baby, a lot less than that!! I don't really wear make-up (only face powder, YSL touche eclat and lipstick) and I just quickly dry my hair and/or put it in a bun. However, I do pick out my outfits the night before, otherwise, I won't be able to leave the house lol! 

If you don't mind my asking, what size are you, pre and post baby? did you have to change your wardrobe alot??
I'm the same size as before I got pregnant ... 48 kilos and 4'10". However, the shape of my body is not the same anymore ... I seem to have a lot more flabs! 

How often do you purge your closet? or do you tend to by a lot of classic items and just update it periodically?
About once a year. Though, when I purge my closet, I normally get rid of stuff I bought from H&M, Zara and the likes. My high-end designer clothes are normally classic with a twist that I can wear for years and years to come (plus, the quality normally withstands time). 

What is the significance of your ring? 
I always wanted to have a ring that represents "the essence of me" ... as Samantha Jones in Sex and City movie said lol! She has the ginormous flower ring, I have a bird!

What did you wear wear while pregnant?
I made a weekly journal of my pregnancy outfits. I wore a lot of my loose-fitting clothes and bought normal ones that were a size or two bigger. My only maternity pieces were a couple of pants!


----------



## La Vanguardia

*... checkerds and stripes ...*

Had business meetings out of town (again) and went for the classic black and white, with a twist!  As you might have noticed, I don't wear suits on business meetings. I actually hate suits ... I only wear them when I have nothing to put on!  Plus, I actually have very, very few suits. 

- Cortefiel top
- Salabianca skirt
- Sportmax coat
- Gucci boots
- Prada messenger bag


----------



## Lorelei

What a fantastic coat! and your whole outfit looks very profesional, no need for a suit


----------



## DelicateRose

I have to admit that I was very, very, very shocked to read that you were pregnant.  I always thought that you are someone who is in their late 50's, early 60's.
I love your style, but not for a 30 year old.


----------



## DC-Cutie

*LaVan* - I think week 35 is the most 'down' dressed I've ever seen you..  Kinda didn't recognize you.......  just kidding .  You looked stylish from beginning to the end and still do!  

I wanted to ask:  do you hope that your daughter will have a love of fashion and Hermes that you do, so you can pass down your goodies to her?


----------



## meds00

I like the pictures of the pregnancy phases pictures from weeks 6 to 39.  You maintained stylish throughout the pregnancy . Whoever said pregnancy == daggy boring clothes?



La Vanguardia said:


> *I**'m the same size as before* I got pregnant ... 48 kilos and 4'10". However, the shape of my body is not the same anymore ... I seem to have a lot more flabs!



IMO, you look slimmer than pre-pregnancy! But as always, still fab!


----------



## Ladybug09

Wow, you give me idea for when ever I have kids!

BTW, thanks for answering all of my questions!

One last question I forgot to ask, Living in Europe, do you find that you can get great deals on luxury items versus if you didn't live there?

I have a skirt like that black and white one, but my stripes are on a bias and it's more pencil with a small fish tail back. It's a suit, but I normally separate it out, as it can be a bit busy!


----------



## mineko

LaVan, I think your weekly journal of pregnancy outfits is the cutest idea ever! love it, and love your outfit thread!


----------



## La Vanguardia

*Thank you everyone! *



DC-Cutie said:


> *LaVan* - I think week 35 is the most 'down' dressed I've ever seen you..
> 
> I wanted to ask:  do you hope that your daughter will have a love of fashion and Hermes that you do, so you can pass down your goodies to her?



 At week 35, I was kind of running out of stuff to wear! :lolots:

I do hope my daughter will love the stuff that I hand down to her later. But you'll never know what kind of style she develops. She might end up hating my fashion sense and find my things boring ... in that case, I'll keep all my jewelry and bags and then she can sell them afterwards! 



meds00 said:


> IMO, you look slimmer than pre-pregnancy! But as always, still fab!



Oh my! Oh my! I highly doubt it ... seriously, I have more flabs than before. I'm thinking of enrolling in a gym to lose 3 kilos. 



Ladybug09 said:


> One last question I forgot to ask, Living in Europe, do you find that you can get great deals on luxury items versus if you didn't live there?



Well, it really depends. Surprisingly, quite a bit of European luxury goods are cheaper in the US. I'm sometimes astonished that I would buy something in Milan or Paris and the same item is the same price at Neiman Marcus online ... but in US dollars instead of Euros! Plus, there are always sales and promotions in the US compared to here. However, if you talk about Asia, then, of course, buying in Europe is better since luxury items are horrendously inflated in Asia.



mineko said:


> LaVan, I think your weekly journal of pregnancy outfits is the cutest idea ever! love it, and love your outfit thread!



I did it to see the evolution of my bump and weight!  Gosh, I was really fat and my belly was so big in the end. :lolots:


----------



## La Vanguardia

*... excursion, excursion ...*

It was such a beautiful day so we went on a little excursion. 

I'm wearing:
- Piazza Sempione dress
- "O" by Isabell Kristensen trench coat
- Hermès 30cm Birkin
- Chanel sunglasses
- Castañer espadrille wedges

My daughter is wearing:
- Catimini dress
- Catimini tights
- Benetton denim jacket
- Julbo Spectron baby sunglasses


----------



## dreamdoll

*La Van*, LOVE all your pics, and this is one of my favs!
Both DD and you look amazing!!


----------



## butterfly 86

La Vanguardia said:


> To add to my modeling pics above ... my baby and I at a café after lunch. She's wearing:
> 
> - Catimini dress with matching hat
> - Benetton sweater
> - Pè Pè silver ballerinas with mink fur pom poms


 
She's just breathtaking! And such a cute outfit!


----------



## papertiger

La Vanguardia said:


> *... checkerds and stripes ...*
> 
> Had business meetings out of town (again) and went for the classic black and white, with a twist!  As you might have noticed, I don't wear suits on business meetings. I actually hate suits ... I only wear them when I have nothing to put on!  Plus, I actually have very, very few suits.
> 
> - Cortefiel top
> - Salabianca skirt
> - Sportmax coat
> - Gucci boots
> - Prada messenger bag


 
I agree with others La Van - great coat but the whole outfit looks charming but smart


----------



## tulip618

You look so chic throughout your pragnency!! it's amazing!!!!


----------



## CoachGirl12

tulip618 said:


> You look so chic throughout your pragnency!! it's amazing!!!!


ITA w/tulip! Your little one is so adorable! Thanks for sharing your wardrobe!


----------



## Bitten

La Vanguardia said:


> *... excursion, excursion ...*
> 
> It was such a beautiful day so we went on a little excursion.
> 
> I'm wearing:
> - Piazza Sempione dress
> - "O" by Isabell Kristensen trench coat
> - Hermès 30cm Birkin
> - Chanel sunglasses
> - Castañer espadrille wedges
> 
> My daughter is wearing:
> - Catimini dress
> - Catimini tights
> - Benetton denim jacket
> - Julbo Spectron baby sunglasses



I love this outfit *LaVan* (well, both of them actually), that pop of the red Birkin is just so fresh and lovely.


----------



## floppykelly

La Van, I always admire your sense of style, lovely for a young woman. Your daughter is gorgeous. She looks like a happy baby. I love her outfits.
Your bling ring is beautiful, you wear it so well. Enjoy all in the best of health!


----------



## candy2100

LaVan, I love your thread: The clothes, the closet, the baby in Catamini!


----------



## may3545

Your baby is soooo adorable! Love the last outfit with you and your girl =)


----------



## Lorelei

You both look fantastic, love the Castañer's, I live in them during the summer!


----------



## Martina_Italy

La Vanguardia said:


> *... excursion, excursion ...*
> 
> It was such a beautiful day so we went on a little excursion.
> 
> I'm wearing:
> - Piazza Sempione dress
> - "O" by Isabell Kristensen trench coat
> - Hermès 30cm Birkin
> - Chanel sunglasses
> - Castañer espadrille wedges
> 
> My daughter is wearing:
> - Catimini dress
> - Catimini tights
> - Benetton denim jacket
> - Julbo Spectron baby sunglasses





You both look gorgeous..and Sophie is such a cutie!!!!


----------



## La Vanguardia

*Thank you everyone! *

I'll let Sophie know that you guys think she's cute lol! 



tulip618 said:


> You look so chic throughout your pragnency!! it's amazing!!!!



I tried my best not to look like a hagard during my pregnancy even though I was quite tired most of the time. 



floppykelly said:


> La Van, I always admire your sense of style, lovely for a young woman. Your daughter is gorgeous. She looks like a happy baby. I love her outfits. Your bling ring is beautiful, you wear it so well. Enjoy all in the best of health!



 



Lorelei said:


> You both look fantastic, love the Castañer's, I live in them during the summer!



These Castañer espadrille wedges are so comfy. I also have them in black.


----------



## La Vanguardia

*... brown & blue ...*

A casual day:

- Zara T-shirt
- H&M pants
- Maria Bonita Extra denim jacket
- Longchamp Le Pliage with Eiffel Tower print bag
- Gucci sneakers
- Van Cleef & Arpels Frivole ring and earrings
- Murano glass beads necklace
- Cartier Love bracelet






Close up of my VCA Frivole set:






I also went online shopping at matchesfashion.com and got this Diane von Furstenberg dress on sale ... can't wait to get it and I hope it fits!


----------



## papertiger

What a fab (VCA Frivole) set *La Van*, stunning!

We want to see mod pics


----------



## KristyDarling

LaVan -- even when you're dressed down, you look totally refined and put-together!! I love that picture of you and your daughter wearing sunglasses.


----------



## La Vanguardia

*Thanks all! *



KristyDarling said:


> LaVan -- even when you're dressed down, you look totally refined and put-together!! I love that picture of you and your daughter wearing sunglasses.



That picture with the sunglasses is so colorful! It puts a smile on my face each time I see it!



papertiger said:


> What a fab (VCA Frivole) set *La Van*, stunning! We want to see mod pics



Here they are:


----------



## MissPR08

^^^ beautiful set, Lavan


----------



## SisiEko

La Vanguardia said:


> *... bloody red with white ...*
> 
> Had a meeting and decided to combine bloody red with white lol! I didn't realize until I tried on my shoes that the color perfectly matched the huge flower on my shirt.
> 
> - Gianfranco Ferre top
> - H&M skirt
> - "O" by Isabell Kristensen trench coat
> - LV Alma PM bag
> - Christian Louboutin Harry pumps




It's officially happened I have found my inspiration. Understated, classy but always fabulous  I adore your style!


----------



## Sammyjoe

Beautiful set La Van!!! You just have such great fashion sense!!!


----------



## bagladyseattle

Gorgeous and fabulous wardrobe!  You're our fashinista!


----------



## daluu

wow, you have a wonderful collection!


----------



## Vanmiracle

You wear white outfits so well. I always look like a nurse when wearing white. 
And I love!!! Castaner Espandrilles - the best one can buy.


----------



## La Vanguardia

*Thank you everyone! *

Yippie! My DVF dress has been shipped. I hope it arrives soon and doesn't get delayed too much with the volcanic ash!



Vanmiracle said:


> You wear white outfits so well. I always look like a nurse when wearing white.



I  white! I think it matches my skin tone so perhaps I should invest more in white dresses ... maybe a lace/silk-chiffon/embroidered one.



MissPR08 said:


> ^^^ beautiful set, Lavan





Sammyjoe said:


> Beautiful set La Van!!!



I don't wear the Frivole set as often as I should because I'm always drawn to wearing my Bird ring LOL!  



SisiEko said:


> It's officially happened I have found my inspiration. Understated, classy but always fabulous &#8230; I adore your style!



I'm really flattered!


----------



## Bitten

La Vanguardia said:


> *... brown & blue ...*
> 
> A casual day:
> 
> - Zara T-shirt
> - H&M pants
> - Maria Bonita Extra denim jacket
> - Longchamp Le Pliage with Eiffel Tower print bag
> - Gucci sneakers
> - Van Cleef & Arpels Frivole ring and earrings
> - Murano glass beads necklace
> - Cartier Love bracelet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close up of my VCA Frivole set:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also went online shopping at matchesfashion.com and got this Diane von Furstenberg dress on sale ... can't wait to get it and I hope it fits!



Yay, *LaVan* shops at Matches online too! That DvF dress is very you, I think. Such a delicious pop of colour!

btw LOVELOVELOVE your Frivole set - it's so beautiful! I'm in a serious state of VCA frenzy, too much beautiful jewellery! 

I'm with *papertiger*, we need modeling pics!


----------



## La Vanguardia

*Bitten - *I can't wait to get the DVF dress. It's still in transit. 

I posted modelling pics of the Frivole set in the previous page. Here's the link to the post. 

http://forum.purseblog.com/the-wardrobe/lavans-closet-the-wardrobe-of-30-something-gal-571677-18.html#post15007230


----------



## La Vanguardia

*... gold, gold ...*

Went out of town again for business meetings and a corporate event. For the train ride, I had on my wedge pumps and changed to my striking multicolor heels during my meetings. And, since this spring weather is a bit cuckoo, I had to layer my clothes lol!  I can't believe all my stuff fitted in my Balenciaga bag! 

- Gucci silk dress
- Burberry cardigan
- Burberry trench coat with Chanel pin
- Balenciaga City bag
- Accessorize scarf
- Gucci wedge pumps
- Manolo Blahnik Rara heels
- Silk/bead necklace (the same long one in this post but wrapped around twice http://forum.purseblog.com/the-wardrobe/lavans-closet-the-wardrobe-of-30-something-gal-571677-11.html#post14872806)


----------



## KristyDarling

OK, those rainbow Manolos rock my world!!! The whole outfit is beautiful!


----------



## VeraC

Wow, those rainbow Manolos complement the dress perfectly, or maybe it's the dress that complements the shoes.  Either way, absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## Jeneen

Love the gold outfit - WOW - I bet you knocked them out in the meeting!


----------



## Bitten

La Vanguardia said:


> *... gold, gold ...*
> 
> Went out of town again for business meetings and a corporate event. For the train ride, I had on my wedge pumps and changed to my striking multicolor heels during my meetings. And, since this spring weather is a bit cuckoo, I had to layer my clothes lol!  I can't believe all my stuff fitted in my Balenciaga bag!
> 
> - Gucci silk dress
> - Burberry cardigan
> - Burberry trench coat with Chanel pin
> - Balenciaga City bag
> - Accessorize scarf
> - Gucci wedge pumps
> - Manolo Blahnik Rara heels
> - Silk/bead necklace (the same long one in this post but wrapped around twice http://forum.purseblog.com/the-ward...-30-something-gal-571677-11.html#post14872806)


 
Ok, so far I think this outfit is my fave - that dress is stunning and the whole ensemble (esp. loving the trench with the Chanel pin). You look absolutely gorgeous LaVan, love it!! 

And the Frivole pieces - sooooo stunning!!


----------



## Lorelei

What an amazing pair of Manolos!!!!


----------



## La Vanguardia

*Thank you everyone! *


----------



## La Vanguardia

KristyDarling said:


> OK, those rainbow Manolos rock my world!!! The whole outfit is beautiful!



The Manolos did spice up the Gucci dress, eh! 

The stripes are velvet while the back and heels are satin/silk.


----------



## La Vanguardia

VeraC said:


> Wow, those rainbow Manolos complement the dress perfectly, or maybe it's the dress that complements the shoes.  Either way, absolutely gorgeous!



I  that the color of the back and heels almost matches the color of the dress.


----------



## La Vanguardia

Jeneen said:


> Love the gold outfit - WOW - I bet you knocked them out in the meeting!



It's not a typical corporate attire ... I'm not wearing a suit, I have funky shoes and a dark mustard golden dress, but heck, I like it lol!


----------



## La Vanguardia

Bitten said:


> Ok, so far I think this outfit is my fave - that dress is stunning and the whole ensemble (esp. loving the trench with the Chanel pin). You look absolutely gorgeous LaVan, love it!!
> 
> And the Frivole pieces - sooooo stunning!!



It's cool that Burberry made this shorter trench ... fits my height perfectly!


----------



## La Vanguardia

Lorelei said:


> What an amazing pair of Manolos!!!!



These Manolos are really special! They're exclusive to the boutique in NYC a few seasons ago ... I'm glad I was able to snatch them up .


----------



## La Vanguardia

*... red and white ...*

A casual outfit on a warm spring day to meet friends and go to the pediatrician. Sophie's not feeling well so a visit to the doctor was necessary. Hope she's better soon!

Since we missed the bus (both ways), we took a leisurely walk to town, the pediatrician, and back home ... in total more than 1.5 hours. These Manolos have definitely passed my comfy test! 

Oh, my DVF dress from matchesfashion.com arrived! Yay! I  it, though some alterations are necessary since the upper body is too long for my short torso.

- Zara dress
- Hermès 30cm Birkin
- Manolo Blahnik Urmuna flats


----------



## Bagaday

^^Love this look!  Hope your little girl is feeling better soon.


----------



## Jeneen

La Vanguardia said:


> It's not a typical corporate attire ... I'm not wearing a suit, I have funky shoes and a dark mustard golden dress, but heck, I like it lol!



Corporate does not have to equal boring! You look professional and creative.

Love the new Zara/Manolo outfit.


----------



## -jjjjjan

that white zara dress is too cute!! and so are your flats 

i lovee the anthracite in the previous picture too. which year is it from? '08?


----------



## Elina0408

*LaVan* : love your manolo's!! I hope Sophie gets well soon!! Take care!


----------



## Blackpatent

Your closet is unbelievable! It looks like the interior of a shoe/handbag store! Fantastic!


----------



## i <3 shoes

GORGEOUS closet! Out of curiosity, what kind of hangers do you use? I have a bit of a hanger obsession and I used to use wooden ones but switched to thin, velvet ones since they were taking up too much space.


----------



## Bitten

La Vanguardia said:


> *... red and white ...*
> 
> A casual outfit on a warm spring day to meet friends and go to the pediatrician. Sophie's not feeling well so a visit to the doctor was necessary. Hope she's better soon!
> 
> Since we missed the bus (both ways), we took a leisurely walk to town, the pediatrician, and back home ... in total more than 1.5 hours. These Manolos have definitely passed my comfy test!
> 
> *Oh, my DVF dress from matchesfashion.com arrived! Yay! I  it, though some alterations are necessary since the upper body is too long for my short torso.*
> 
> - Zara dress
> - Hermès 30cm Birkin
> - Manolo Blahnik Urmuna flats



I love this outfit, the splashes of red are absolutely stunning. What a beautiful bag and shoes.

Yay! Your dress arrived!!  I am still waiting on a bag from Matches (Anya Hindmarch - http://www.matchesfashion.com/fcp/p...-hindmarch-AH-X-CLARICE-LEATHE-bags-TAN/17696) but I think lots of deliveries will be delayed from Europe for the next couple of weeks while all the airlines get their backlog caught up. Can't wait for it to get here though


----------



## La Vanguardia

*Thank you everyone! *

Sophie's feeling better ... and so am I. Both of us were sick and stuck at home the past few days.



-jjjjjan said:


> i lovee the anthracite in the previous picture too. which year is it from? '08?



It's from this season. I just bought it in February.



i <3 shoes said:


> GORGEOUS closet! Out of curiosity, what kind of hangers do you use? I have a bit of a hanger obsession and I used to use wooden ones but switched to thin, velvet ones since they were taking up too much space.



I use wooden hangers that I custom ordered. For my skirts, I have metal ones.



Bitten said:


> I am still waiting on a bag from Matches (Anya Hindmarch - http://www.matchesfashion.com/fcp/p...-hindmarch-AH-X-CLARICE-LEATHE-bags-TAN/17696) but I think lots of deliveries will be delayed from Europe for the next couple of weeks while all the airlines get their backlog caught up. Can't wait for it to get here though



Hope you get your bag soon! It's a fab neutral color and perfect for spring/summer!


----------



## La Vanguardia

*... spring flowers ...*

We had a fabulous afternoon having coffee in a lounge/cafe with a marvelous view of the lake. Plus, we took a nice, long stroll admiring the spring flowers. Come to think of it, I should have worn a floral dress. Well, the lace in my dress has flowers lol! Anyway, I dressed down my dress with a denim jacket and ballerinas.

- Sportmax dress
- D&G denim jacket
- Hermès 25cm Kelly
- Miu Miu jeweled ballerinas






Some spring pictures from our long walk:


----------



## Cates

^stunning pictures La Van!


----------



## shoogrrl

You look lovely, as always!  I really, really like the white dress w/red bag/shoe combination.  Just gorgeous.


----------



## Jeneen

You look great as usual... love the flowers, and your stroller.


----------



## Martina_Italy

La Vanguardia said:


> *... spring flowers ...*
> 
> We had a fabulous afternoon having coffee in a lounge/cafe with a marvelous view of the lake. Plus, we took a nice, long stroll admiring the spring flowers. Come to think of it, I should have worn a floral dress. Well, the lace in my dress has flowers lol! Anyway, I dressed down my dress with a denim jacket and ballerinas.
> 
> - Sportmax dress
> - D&G denim jacket
> - Hermès 25cm Kelly
> - Miu Miu jeweled ballerinas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some spring pictures from our long walk:




You look lovely as always!!! Love the denim jacket!


----------



## Bitten

La Vanguardia said:


> *... spring flowers ...*
> 
> We had a fabulous afternoon having coffee in a lounge/cafe with a marvelous view of the lake. Plus, we took a nice, long stroll admiring the spring flowers. Come to think of it, I should have worn a floral dress. Well, the lace in my dress has flowers lol! Anyway, I dressed down my dress with a denim jacket and ballerinas.
> 
> - Sportmax dress
> - D&G denim jacket
> - Hermès 25cm Kelly
> - Miu Miu jeweled ballerinas



*LaVan* thank you for such beautiful pics!! Spring has truly sprung!

I love your Miu Miu ballet flats, they're really special - I have a pair of Miu Miu pumps that have a similar jeweled detail, from the same collection perhaps... 

My bag arrived yesterday and I LOVE it! It is the tiniest bit bigger than I was expecting - I feel silly, I look at the bags on the 5"10' model and think 'Yeah, sure, that bag looks the perfect size' - forgetting that I'm only just 5"2' 

I think your beautiful pics will get me through the next couple of days of crazy amounts of work and assignments!!


----------



## loves

lavan pretty flowers and lovely pics, i love looking at stylish mothers


----------



## Lorelei

Sophie is one lucky girl,comfortably snug in her Bugaboo and staring at her mummy's gorgeous Kelly! what a beautiful sight!


----------



## onebagatime

Hi, LaVan, 

I love your thread! I like that you keep it chic AND practical at the same time. 

Can you please give us a rundown of you H bags? Of all your bags, I like the vert anis birkin the best&#8212;hope you will feature that more often^^ Which one is your favorite?


----------



## KristyDarling

Lorelei said:


> Sophie is one lucky girl,comfortably snug in her Bugaboo and staring at her mummy's gorgeous Kelly! what a beautiful sight!



I know! I want to be Sophie!


----------



## La Vanguardia

*Thank you everyone! *



Cates said:


> ^stunning pictures La Van!








Martina_Italy said:


> You look lovely as always!!! Love the denim jacket!



This D&G denim jacket is really useful. Plus, it's really lightweight denim ... I'm just not so sure about the floral pattern/colors of the lining on the lapel. But, anyway, I bought it in Milan a few years ago on sale ... so no complaints! 



Bitten said:


> *LaVan* thank you for such beautiful pics!! Spring has truly sprung!
> 
> I love your Miu Miu ballet flats, they're really special - I have a pair of Miu Miu pumps that have a similar jeweled detail, from the same collection perhaps...
> 
> My bag arrived yesterday and I LOVE it! It is the tiniest bit bigger than I was expecting - I feel silly, I look at the bags on the 5"10' model and think 'Yeah, sure, that bag looks the perfect size' - forgetting that I'm only just 5"2'
> 
> I think your beautiful pics will get me through the next couple of days of crazy amounts of work and assignments!!



These Miu Miu ballerinas actually needed some breaking in. They really hurt my heels a lot before. But now, it's all good ... I also use Compeed pads though to protect my heels, just in case lol. 

Glad your bag arrived! Whenever I see the mannequins, I always picture my size versus theirs lol! For example, when the dresses/skirts are minis on them, they'll be just right at knee length for me lol!



Lorelei said:


> Sophie is one lucky girl,comfortably snug in her Bugaboo and staring at her mummy's gorgeous Kelly! what a beautiful sight!



She's probably thinking what the heck is this bag doing blocking my view lol!



shoogrrl said:


> You look lovely, as always!  I really, really like the white dress w/red bag/shoe combination.  Just gorgeous.



Red works really well on white, especially in spring/summer. It's a new color combination I discovered.



Jeneen said:


> You look great as usual... love the flowers, and your stroller.



The Bugaboo Cameleon stroller is really cool and very, very convenient ... at least in my neck of the woods. 



loves said:


> lavan pretty flowers and lovely pics, i love looking at stylish mothers



Me too! The other week, I saw a mom wearing a trench coat, boots, simple accessories and her hair tied up in a bun. She looked really chic! Unfortunately though, I also see a lot of other moms who have forgotten to look in the mirror ... oops! ush:



onebagatime said:


> Hi, LaVan,
> 
> I love your thread! I like that you keep it chic AND practical at the same time.
> 
> Can you please give us a rundown of you H bags? Of all your bags, I like the vert anis birkin the best&#8212;hope you will feature that more often^^ Which one is your favorite?



I don't have a lot of H bags as I downsized quite a bit. Right now, I only have 2 Birkins (vermillion and vert anis), 1 HAC (cocoan), 2 Kellys (black and fuchsia), 1 Evelyne (etoupe) and 1 Garden Party (toile/dark brown). I guess my favorite will be the vert anis because it's a special order with the contrast lining and in chevre mysore.



KristyDarling said:


> I know! I want to be Sophie!



:lolots:


----------



## La Vanguardia

*... orange, orange ...*

Sophie and I went shopping today and hanged out at an outdoor cafe for a late lunch. Ah, it was such a beautiful warm/spring day!

I got myself a Bottega Veneta Montaigne bag in boring black lol! But I  that it's really jet black! No hints of grey nor blue ... just really, really *BLACK!* It was funny because I was first looking for a colorful bag and was debating between the BV Veneta in yellow or anemone (violet) or a Balenciaga City in raisin. In the end, I ended up with black lol! Anyway, I only have 2 other black bags: a Prada nylon messenger bag (really casual) and an Hermès 25cm Kelly (quite tiny). I think the BV Montaigne will be a perfect black bag for day to night and I can put a lot of stuff in it! 

- Miu Miu top
- Just B. embroidered skirt
- Louis Vuitton Speedy 25
- Tory Burch Reva ballerinas

... mmm ... there seems to be a glare in my top from the camera ...






... at the outdoor café (with Chanel sunnies) ...






... and just for modelling purposes, my new BV Montaigne bag (I prefer the side flaps open instead of closed so it looks less boxy) ...

- Etro silk/beaded dress
- Manolo Blahnik Fontacu heels


----------



## onebagatime

So you sold your raisin 35&#8212;I think that&#8217;s smart&#8212;it does look big on petite frame (I am petite too, another reason I like your thread^^) I vaguely remember you have a orange kelly too but I might be wrong. 

I love your etro dress and MB heel in the last pic!


----------



## La Vanguardia

onebagatime said:


> So you sold your raisin 35&#8212;I think that&#8217;s smart&#8212;it does look big on petite frame (I am petite too, another reason I like your thread^^) I vaguely remember you have a orange kelly too but I might be wrong.
> 
> I love your etro dress and MB heel in the last pic!



Thanks!

Yeap! As much as I love the color raisin ... and I really tried hard to love 35cm too, it was just too overwhelming on my frame. I also did have an orange Kelly.

Now, though, I'm really happy and content with my H collection. If something catches my eye, great. If not, it's okay too!


----------



## Jeneen

I love your orange outfit, new BV bag, and Etro dress! Hi Sophie!


----------



## Cates

looking colorful and lovely as always with your cute Sophie!


----------



## Elina0408

Cute mother-daughter!!


----------



## KristyDarling

I love your fresh and springy outfit!  And Sophie is adorable with her peaches-and-cream baby chub!


----------



## Bitten

La Vanguardia said:


> *... orange, orange ...*
> 
> Sophie and I went shopping today and hanged out at an outdoor cafe for a late lunch. Ah, it was such a beautiful warm/spring day!
> 
> I got myself a Bottega Veneta Montaigne bag in boring black lol! But I  that it's really jet black! No hints of grey nor blue ... just really, really *BLACK!* It was funny because I was first looking for a colorful bag and was debating between the BV Veneta in yellow or anemone (violet) or a Balenciaga City in raisin. In the end, I ended up with black lol! Anyway, I only have 2 other black bags: a Prada nylon messenger bag (really casual) and an Hermès 25cm Kelly (quite tiny). I think the BV Montaigne will be a perfect black bag for day to night and I can put a lot of stuff in it!
> 
> - Miu Miu top
> - Just B. embroidered skirt
> - Louis Vuitton Speedy 25
> - Tory Burch Reva ballerinas
> 
> ... mmm ... there seems to be a glare in my top from the camera ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... at the outdoor café (with Chanel sunnies) ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... and just for modelling purposes, my new BV Montaigne bag (I prefer the side flaps open instead of closed so it looks less boxy) ...
> 
> - Etro silk/beaded dress
> - Manolo Blahnik Fontacu heels



I love both of these outfits and your NEW BV!!! Absolutely stunning.

I know people think black is a bit dull, but I think that a really well styled and well made black bag is actually the pinnacle of bag-ness!  Seriously, I already have about 5 or 6 (including evening bags) and would certainly add something as beautiful as that BV to my collection! It's just so chic!

And those Manolo Fontacu heels are TDF!


----------



## Ladybug09

La Van,  love the BV bag. I also love the Orange outfit!

What do you do when you and the hubbie go out? I would be in Wonderland in your closet.


----------



## mrsDIY88

i love your Etro dress.  and your new BV montaigne, i'm also a BV fan.  (not sure about BV and infants though....)

Question: how do you store your shoes? and do you keep the shoe boxes?  pics of your shoe cupboard?

I'm sorting out all my shoes now. and realizing that when they're in the boxes, i tend to forget what i have.  I'm very tight on storage space.  yet, it seems such a waste to throw out those very sturdy designer shoe boxes


----------



## La Vanguardia

*Thank you everyone!* 



Ladybug09 said:


> What do you do when you and the hubbie go out? I would be in Wonderland in your closet.



It depends where we're going and which function ... if it's just a normal "outing" then I wear what I always wear but maybe just with heels. But, to be honest, with the baby and not having a nanny nor relatives nearby, we don't go out in the evenings together. On weekends, we take little excursions to other towns with Sophie, have brunch/lunch, or sit in a cafe.



mrsDIY88 said:


> i love your Etro dress.  and your new BV montaigne, i'm also a BV fan.  (not sure about BV and infants though....)
> 
> Question: how do you store your shoes? and do you keep the shoe boxes?  pics of your shoe cupboard?
> 
> I'm sorting out all my shoes now. and realizing that when they're in the boxes, i tend to forget what i have.  I'm very tight on storage space.  yet, it seems such a waste to throw out those very sturdy designer shoe boxes



I don't have an issue carrying BV with a baby ... if I can do it with Birkins, I can definitely do it with a BV bag lol!

About how I store my shoes, I posted a picture in my first post on this thread. They're displayed on a cabinet with glass doors ... no boxes! Otherwise, I forget which pairs I have lol! To avoid smell, I first air out my shoes outside, in an open space or in the cellar before putting them inside the cabinet.


----------



## La Vanguardia

*... yellow and green ...*

It was a full day with business meetings and going out with friends to dinner/movie so I needed a day to night outfit. As it was a glorious, sunny, warm day, I opted to go full color with my new DVF dress and contrasting green/white mary janes! 

- Diane Von Furstenberg dress
- Manolo Blahnik heels
- Tahiti pearl necklace


----------



## wong1234

WOW! I love you paired the yellow dvf dress with green heels... very spring looking! Love the dress on you!


----------



## Bitten

La Vanguardia said:


> *... yellow and green ...*
> 
> It was a full day with business meetings and going out with friends to dinner/movie so I needed a day to night outfit. As it was a glorious, sunny, warm day, I opted to go full color with my new DVF dress and contrasting green/white mary janes!
> 
> *- Diane Von Furstenberg dress*
> - Manolo Blahnik heels
> - Tahiti pearl necklace



Your new dress is divine! So fresh for spring, congratulations on another superb choice!


----------



## KristyDarling

Your new DVF dress is glorious! It fits you perfectly and is so pretty and fresh!


----------



## Suzie

Love your new DVF dress, it looks gorgeous on you!! I love the way that you are not too matching, I must follow your lead more!


----------



## r1ta_s

LaVan,
You look gorgeous. The dress looks like it is made for you. So cute!



La Vanguardia said:


> *... yellow and green ...*
> 
> It was a full day with business meetings and going out with friends to dinner/movie so I needed a day to night outfit. As it was a glorious, sunny, warm day, I opted to go full color with my new DVF dress and contrasting green/white mary janes!
> 
> - Diane Von Furstenberg dress
> - Manolo Blahnik heels
> - Tahiti pearl necklace


----------



## anitalilac

That is a beautiful yellow dress!! you look good in it...


----------



## pghandbag

La Van, I am so glad I found this thread so I could drool over the incredible collection of pieces you've amassed! I remember admiring your outfits in the daily thread from when I first began posting on tpf and I would have never guessed you were the petite height you are from your photos both then and now. The way you dress suits your proportions beautifully! It is an exemplary lesson in the necessity and utility of good tailoring. 

The contents and organization of your closet belong in a wardrobe museum! Everything is so interesting and fabulous. I love your style because it is always elegant and unafraid of bold colors. The photos of you and your daughter are too cute! Thank you for sharing. I am especially enamored of your new DVF! It is a great color on you.


----------



## papertiger

Love this dress La Van, it's timeless


----------



## may3545

La Vanguardia said:


> *... yellow and green ...*
> 
> It was a full day with business meetings and going out with friends to dinner/movie so I needed a day to night outfit. As it was a glorious, sunny, warm day, I opted to go full color with my new DVF dress and contrasting green/white mary janes!
> 
> - Diane Von Furstenberg dress
> - Manolo Blahnik heels
> - Tahiti pearl necklace



Another impeccable outfit! I wish I could be as creative. :0)


----------



## Cates

yellow and green outfit=amazing!  Again, I just adore your use of color


----------



## Elina0408

Since I am a lover of DVF the only thing that I can say is


----------



## Prada_Princess

love the Manolo's


----------



## mkampman

Oh my gosh, you look amazing!  Love your style.  You look fabulous, polished, and always put together nicely


----------



## roundandround

You're once, twice, 3x a lady!!!! Your taste is superb! You can compete Anna Wintour with your style.Keep coming.


----------



## tulip618

May I see close up of the pearls!! What a stunning outfit!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Vintage Leather

You look amazing LaVan.  It is always a joy to see this thread, and your amazing pictures.


----------



## Brasilian_Babe

Lavan, I loooooooooooove your Manolo shoes here and your dress!!!!!!!!!







And i can never get enough of your closet shots!!!!!!


----------



## vuittonGirl

love your closet and the way u put your outfits together.  Very unique and effortless.


----------



## La Vanguardia

*Thank you everyone!* 

After your feedback on my outfits and colors, I now have two fave ones that seem to suit my skintone ... white and yellow! 

Yeah, the green Manolos really complemented the yellow DVF dress quite well. I need to learn more on how to wear "color blocks!"



roundandround said:


> You're once, twice, 3x a lady!!!! Your taste is superb! You can compete Anna Wintour with your style.Keep coming.



Ooh la la! I wonder how Anna Wintour's closet looks like ... mmm ...



pghandbag said:


> La Van, I am so glad I found this thread so I could drool over the incredible collection of pieces you've amassed! I remember admiring your outfits in the daily thread from when I first began posting on tpf and I would have never guessed you were the petite height you are from your photos both then and now. The way you dress suits your proportions beautifully! It is an exemplary lesson in the necessity and utility of good tailoring.
> 
> The contents and organization of your closet belong in a wardrobe museum! Everything is so interesting and fabulous. I love your style because it is always elegant and unafraid of bold colors. The photos of you and your daughter are too cute! Thank you for sharing. I am especially enamored of your new DVF! It is a great color on you.



Hi there and I'm flattered that you've followed my posts all the way from old times lol! Yeap, I'm really that short! I do agree with you that it's important to alter clothes when necessary to suit our height and body shape ... we don't want to look any shorter nor plumper than normal. 



tulip618 said:


> May I see close up of the pearls!! What a stunning outfit!!!!!!!!!



I tried photographing my Tahitians but it's a daunting task. This is the best I could do at the moment. 

The specs are:
- Teal blue, round, 10 x 12.7mm, excellent/high luster, clean/very minimal blemishes with an 18K diamond pave clasp. I bought it from fellow TPF member and jeweler Japster!


----------



## tulip618

La Van, Thanks for sharing a close up of the pearl!! They are truly breathtaking!!!! The teal blue just is like the ocean sparkle!!!! I also ordered a strand from Jaspter recently and posted in the jewelry forum in the pearl thread!


----------



## Bitten

*LaVan* those pearls are gorgeous!!! Love the clasp!


----------



## La Vanguardia

tulip618 said:


> La Van, Thanks for sharing a close up of the pearl!! They are truly breathtaking!!!! The teal blue just is like the ocean sparkle!!!! I also ordered a strand from Jaspter recently and posted in the jewelry forum in the pearl thread!



I saw your Tahitians and I  the colors. If I didn't have my teal blue already, I would also definitely get a multicolored one. 



Bitten said:


> *LaVan* those pearls are gorgeous!!! Love the clasp!



I really wanted a diamond clasp as I think it makes the strand a bit more blingy, especially for special occasions.


----------



## La Vanguardia

*... autumn in May ...*

What a weird weather! After the glorious sunny warm days we've had the past couple of weeks, it looked like autumn today ... grey, cloudy, rainy and cold ... but without the beautiful autumn leaves. Well, to go with the mood of Mother Nature, I dressed up in autumn colors with a dark purple top, etoupe skirt and black trench/bag/tights/shoes!

This was a very comfy outfit for meetings in 2 different cities and for rushing to and from the daycare. Plus, I could easily run to the train with my wedge pumps!  By the way, I  the Zara tiered silk skirt. When I bought it a few years ago, they also had it in red ... dang, I should have bought it too!

- Zara dark purple top
- Zara etoupe silk skirt
- Burberry black trench with Chanel pin
- Bottega Veneta black Montaigne bag
- Hermès scarf
- Calvin Klein black crocodile belt
- Wolford black tights
- Sergio Rossi black patent Mary Jane wedge pumps


----------



## wong1234

your outfit, especially your brown skirt! You have great taste.


----------



## flipchickmc

I never tire coming to this thread and seeing all your outfits.  You're so put together!


----------



## MissPR08

Lavan, beautiful as always


----------



## mishaagui

Hi La Van.  It's my 1st time to see this wardrobe thread of yours & i just had to go through every page of it. Love your style - how you mix & match, how you accessorize & how you are not afraid to wear "color".  I love how stylish you are even after having Sophie! I have been in a style/ fashion "rut" ever since i gave birth to my DS 2 years ago. Sticking to loose dark clothing to "hide" all my baby weight (that just won't go away). Looking through your photos is inspiring...  hopefully soon i can get back to my "groove" & get my fashion sense back  Will be a regular in this thread.. Can't wait to see more of your outfits!


----------



## Sammyjoe

You just hit a home run time after time *La Van *, I think the zara silk skirt outfit is one of my favs for sure. The BV is the icing on the cake!

I have heard and read tons about Japsters pearls and I fully understand the great raves about her, it looks fantastic on you and you made 100% the right decision to get the diamond clasp, it just pops!!


----------



## Bitten

La Vanguardia said:


> *... autumn in May ...*
> 
> What a weird weather! After the glorious sunny warm days we've had the past couple of weeks, it looked like autumn today ... grey, cloudy, rainy and cold ... but without the beautiful autumn leaves. Well, to go with the mood of Mother Nature, I dressed up in autumn colors with a dark purple top, etoupe skirt and black trench/bag/tights/shoes!
> 
> This was a very comfy outfit for meetings in 2 different cities and for rushing to and from the daycare. Plus, I could easily run to the train with my wedge pumps!  By the way, I  the Zara tiered silk skirt. When I bought it a few years ago, they also had it in red ... dang, I should have bought it too!
> 
> - Zara dark purple top
> - Zara etoupe silk skirt
> - Burberry black trench with Chanel pin
> - Bottega Veneta black Montaigne bag
> - Hermès scarf
> - Calvin Klein black crocodile belt
> - Wolford black tights
> - Sergio Rossi black patent Mary Jane wedge pumps




I love this outfit!!! It's getting into Autumn over here (well, we're in May so it's about time!) and I'm feeling quite inspired by your tasteful colour combinations. 

Fantastic BV bag - a superb choice, it's such a challenge to find a bag that is practical for work and still stylish. I adore it *sigh*...


----------



## La Vanguardia

*Thank you everyone! *



wong1234 said:


> your outfit, especially your brown skirt! You have great taste.



This Zara skirt is so fun and whimsical with the tiered layering. Even though it's silk, I just wash it in the washing machine (gentle cycle, cold and inside a garment bag). It's just a pain to iron it. Otherwise, the dry cleaning here will cost more than the skirt! 



flipchickmc said:


> I never tire coming to this thread and seeing all your outfits.  You're so put together!





MissPR08 said:


> Lavan, beautiful as always



I'm really flattered! 



mishaagui said:


> Hi La Van.  It's my 1st time to see this wardrobe thread of yours & i just had to go through every page of it. Love your style - how you mix & match, how you accessorize & how you are not afraid to wear "color".  I love how stylish you are even after having Sophie! I have been in a style/ fashion "rut" ever since i gave birth to my DS 2 years ago. Sticking to loose dark clothing to "hide" all my baby weight (that just won't go away). Looking through your photos is inspiring...  hopefully soon i can get back to my "groove" & get my fashion sense back. Will be a regular in this thread.. Can't wait to see more of your outfits!



Welcome to my thread mishaagui! I really try hard to look presentable. You'll just never know who you'll run into. Personally, I feel so much more energetic when I dress up even while running errands with Sophie. 

I lost all my prego weight by taking power walks pushing Sophie in her stroller around our neighborhood. Even in town, I always try to walk. Fitting into my pre-baby clothes was also a huge motivation as I really like my wardrobe and it would be so depressing, and such a waste, if I couldn't wear my clothes anymore. However, even though I've lost 15 kilos of baby weight, my body is not the same. I'm seriously thinking of going to the gym to tone my flabs!



Sammyjoe said:


> I have heard and read tons about Japsters pearls and I fully understand the great raves about her, it looks fantastic on you and you made 100% the right decision to get the diamond clasp, it just pops!!



In case you're thinking of getting South Sea and Tahiti pearls, do contact Japster. She has such a wide variety of pearls and there's always something for somebody!



Bitten said:


> I love this outfit!!! It's getting into Autumn over here (well, we're in May so it's about time!) and I'm feeling quite inspired by your tasteful colour combinations.
> 
> Fantastic BV bag - a superb choice, it's such a challenge to find a bag that is practical for work and still stylish. I adore it *sigh*...



I'm glad I could inspire you! I also think BV bags are both practical and stylish.


----------



## La Vanguardia

*... blue, green & beige ...*

Spring is back and as it's a sunny day, I could wear my satin Manolos ... Carrie's blue shoes from the SATC 1 movie! I  this model so much so I also bought it in black. Plus, I got the lower 90mm heel so that I can easily trot around town ... and push the stroller ... without a problem!

This H&M cardigan is one of my fave pieces of clothing. It goes with everything and I really like the color. It's so old and I should have bought another one when it was still available. It even already has a hole on the left arm but I salvaged it by sewing a little butterfly to close it up lol!  

With my jeans, to avoid what happened to my cardigan, I recently bought three more flared/dark wash Marc by Marc Jacobs ones on sale online. I don't wear skinny nor low-waisted jeans because they don't suit me, so I'm stacking up on flared ones before they're gone! Gosh, all three cost THE SAME as one pair here in Switzerland (the one I'm wearing)!!!

- Blumarine lace/silk top
- H&M cardigan 
- Marc by Marc Jacobs jeans 
- Trench coat from Asia
- Bottega Veneta Montaigne bag
- Manolo Blahnik Hangisi pumps
- Mikimoto pearl necklace


----------



## may3545

La Vanguardia said:


> *... blue, green & beige ...*
> 
> Spring is back and as it's a sunny day, I could wear my satin Manolos ... Carrie's blue shoes from the SATC 1 movie! I  this model so much so I also bought it in black. Plus, I got the lower 90mm heel so that I can easily trot around town ... and push the stroller ... without a problem!
> 
> This H&M cardigan is one of my fave pieces of clothing. It goes with everything and I really like the color. It's so old and I should have bought another one when it was still available. It even already has a hole on the left arm but I salvaged it by sewing a little butterfly to close it up lol!
> 
> With my jeans, to avoid what happened to my cardigan, I recently bought three more flared/dark wash Marc by Marc Jacobs ones on sale online. I don't wear skinny nor low-waisted jeans because they don't suit me, so I'm stacking up on flared ones before they're gone! Gosh, all three cost THE SAME as one pair here in Switzerland (the one I'm wearing)!!!
> 
> - Blumarine lace/silk top
> - H&M cardigan
> - Marc by Marc Jacobs jeans
> - Trench coat from Asia
> - Bottega Veneta Montaigne bag
> - Manolo Blahnik Hangisi pumps
> - Mikimoto pearl necklace



Shoe twins!!! 

And you have the most awesome coat collection-- my gah I'm in awe!


----------



## ireallylovelv

love your style and love your boots -- you reminded me that there are so many ways to wear tall boots -- i have a new pair that i hardly used in so many ways, over jeans, with skirts, etc.


----------



## j0s1e267

You look GREAT *LaVan*!  I love it!


----------



## Prada_Princess

You have fabulous style


----------



## Accessorize*me

Very inspiring! Thanks for sharing your great style *La Van*!


----------



## La Vanguardia

*Thank you everyone!*


----------



## La Vanguardia

ireallylovelv said:


> love your style and love your boots -- you reminded me that there are so many ways to wear tall boots -- i have a new pair that i hardly used in so many ways, over jeans, with skirts, etc.



Well, where I live boots are the norm in autumn/winter and also cold spring days. Otherwise, I wear a lot of wool/opaque tights when wearing pumps/flats in cold days.


----------



## La Vanguardia

j0s1e267 said:


> You look GREAT *LaVan*!  I love it!



Hi ya josie! Great that you could stop by my thread.


----------



## La Vanguardia

Prada_Princess said:


> You have fabulous style





Accessorize*me said:


> Very inspiring! Thanks for sharing your great style *La Van*!



I'm really flattered!


----------



## La Vanguardia

may3545 said:


> Shoe twins!!!
> 
> And you have the most awesome coat collection-- my gah I'm in awe!



I  these shoes so much. I was really tempted to also order them in raspberry last year but decided to hold on and wait if my feet go back to their pre-prego size. Well, they're still 1/2 size bigger ... good thing the Hangisi runs big!


----------



## La Vanguardia

*... rain, rain, go away ...*

Well, time for my rain boots on this cold/grey/rainy day. Well, at least I don't need to water my garden anymore lol!

- Benetton T-shirt
- Massimo Dutti pants
- Burberry trench coat with Chanel pin
- Hermès shawl
- Hermès fuchsia crocodile belt (you barely see it)
- Hermès 28cm Kelly
- Gucci rain boots


----------



## Jeneen

^ looking great! your outfit beats the rainy day blues.


----------



## Elina0408

Always very chic!! Love your outfits!!


----------



## flipchickmc

Always so chic!


----------



## DC-Cutie

even on the gloomy days, you find a way to brighten it up


----------



## Bitten

Yes!!!! My favourite trench!!!


----------



## KristyDarling

Bitten said:


> Yes!!!! My favourite trench!!!



ITA! Mine too! LaVan was the one whose fabulous black Burberry trench inspired me to bite the bullet and finally buy one of my own.   (I got a black Maristow trench)


----------



## mishaagui

Lovely outfit !


----------



## honeylove316

you look so cute and it makes me feel like I want to be cute every day too...


----------



## Bitten

KristyDarling said:


> ITA! Mine too! LaVan was the one whose fabulous black Burberry trench inspired me to bite the bullet and finally buy one of my own.  (I got a black Maristow trench)


 
It's such a classic item, I don't own one but hope to one day (think I might actually have to go to London to get one, but that's not necessarily a bad thing!). 

The Chanel pin just makes it even more glamorous!


----------



## La Vanguardia

*Thank you everyone! *



Jeneen said:


> ^ looking great! your outfit beats the rainy day blues.





DC-Cutie said:


> even on the gloomy days, you find a way to brighten it up



It rains quite a bit where I live so I always need to be prepared and check the weather before leaving the house lol! Plus, I always have a foldable umbrella with me ... a must accessory and I feel naked without it! 



Elina0408 said:


> Always very chic!! Love your outfits!!





flipchickmc said:


> Always so chic!



Ooooh ... I'm really flattered to be called chic! 



Bitten said:


> Yes!!!! My favourite trench!!!



Mine too! I'm thinking if I should get another one in beige. But I saw two types of beige before and the classic one makes me look so pale! The other one was richer in tone but only came with gold buttons. It was also sold out in my size. I'll probably have to check out Burberry again to see if they have  the richer beige again with normal buttons. 



KristyDarling said:


> ITA! Mine too! LaVan was the one whose fabulous black Burberry trench inspired me to bite the bullet and finally buy one of my own.  (I got a black Maristow trench)



Yay! Congratulations! You'll enjoy wearing the trench. It's goes with everything. How does the Maristow look like? I tried to google it but didn't find a pic. Mmm, come to think of it, I don't even know what my trench is called lol!



Bitten said:


> It's such a classic item, I don't own one but hope to one day (think I might actually have to go to London to get one, but that's not necessarily a bad thing!).
> 
> The Chanel pin just makes it even more glamorous!



It's always a good excuse to go to London to buy a trench! Gosh, I haven't been in London for ages ... I miss it!



mishaagui said:


> Lovely outfit!







honeylove316 said:


> you look so cute and it makes me feel like I want to be cute every day too...



Glad I could inspire you!


----------



## La Vanguardia

*... shades of purple and grey ... *

A comfy attire for a casual appointment out of town with DD. 

- Mango cardigan
- Dress a friend gave me 
- Falke leggings
- Balenciaga City bag
- Calvin Klein crocodile belt
- Lanvin flats






I'm also excited that I got my new pair of Manolos! I ordered them from the boutique in NYC and I  them. The straps are a big long so I need to go to the cobblers and get another hole punched. 






Oh, and all three pairs of the dark wash/flared Marc by Marc Jacobs jeans I ordered online have arrived! Time to wash them for shrinkage and go to the tailor to get the bottoms hemmed.


----------



## ayla

^ Love the heels, they're like super girly wingtips.


----------



## Bitten

La Vanguardia said:


> *... shades of purple and grey ... *
> 
> A comfy attire for a casual appointment out of town with DD.
> 
> - Mango cardigan
> - Dress a friend gave me
> - Falke leggings
> - Balenciaga City bag
> - Calvin Klein crocodile belt
> - Lanvin flats
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm also excited that I got my new pair of Manolos! I ordered them from the boutique in NYC and I  them. The straps are a big long so I need to go to the cobblers and get another hole punched.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and all three pairs of the dark wash/flared Marc by Marc Jacobs jeans I ordered online have arrived! Time to wash them for shrinkage and go to the tailor to get the bottoms hemmed.



Gorgeous outfit and I'm loving your internet goodies!!! I love it when you have some fabulous pieces heading to you from all over the world - I indulged in a little internet shopping myself this evening, sitting in the comfort of my bedroom wearing jammies and sipping tea...divine!! 

I know what you mean about the beige trench issue - it is such a classic item but it is harder to get it in a shade that is truly flattering than you think. So many shades just end up washing you out.  In comparison, a black trench is always flattering!


----------



## Jaded81

Oh my, you're incredibly well dressed all the time! Would love to raid your wardrobe!


----------



## queennadine

LOVE the last 2 outfits and the new Manolos!


----------



## La Vanguardia

*Thank you everyone! *



ayla said:


> ^ Love the heels, they're like super girly wingtips.



I  wingtip/brogue shoes! Sometimes I wish there were more of them in women's shoes! 



Bitten said:


> Gorgeous outfit and I'm loving your internet goodies!!! I love it when you have some fabulous pieces heading to you from all over the world - I indulged in a little internet shopping myself this evening, sitting in the comfort of my bedroom wearing jammies and sipping tea...divine!!
> 
> I know what you mean about the beige trench issue - it is such a classic item but it is harder to get it in a shade that is truly flattering than you think. So many shades just end up washing you out.  In comparison, a black trench is always flattering!



Internet shopping is vicious! :lolots: To avoid impulse buys, I normally put items in the shopping cart and think about them for a day or two. If I'm still lusting after them, I think hard if I'll be happier having them rather than my items in my wishlist. If yes, I take the plunge. Of course, unless the item is really, really cheap, I just buy it lol! 



Jaded81 said:


> Oh my, you're incredibly well dressed all the time! Would love to raid your wardrobe!







queennadine said:


> LOVE the last 2 outfits and the new Manolos!



I  Manolos! I'm probably one of the few who prefer him over Louboutin. I also find that Manolos fit me so much better.


----------



## La Vanguardia

*... purple lace with gold ...*

A casual day in town with DD meeting a friend, running errands and window shopping. I passed by Chanel and fell in love with a classic flap in black tweed, but the handles were in beige tweed.  

This bag is very Chanel and it would be a nice addition to my handbag collection as I don't have a Chanel bag anymore (I sold the ones I had). But I'm kind of disappointed it's not in the runway ... it is however on the S/S 2010 ads. Mmm ... I'm wondering if I should get it. 

Anyway, the SA made a nice compliment that I looked cute with my funky outfit. She said it looked even more fabulous that I was pushing the stroller as I could have easily worn a track suit and sneakers lol! 

Well, after a full day, I decided to change to my flats on the way home. 

- Benetton T-shirt
- Anna Sui lace skirt
- Maria Bonita Extra denim jacket
- Christian Louboutin peep toe pumps (probably one of the rare chunky heeled CLs with the inside part of the heel wrapped in leather ... only the sole is red)
- Lanvin flats
- Bag from Asia
- Murano glass beads necklace







Oh, and as I have been obsessed with Carrie's diamond necklace from the last episode of SATC (the one Alexandr Petrovsky gave her while in Paris), I finally got one. But mine is just sterling silver with crystal beads from etsy lol! I could never find a similar one at the jewelers here so I was happy to find this etsy one. If I still love it after a while, I might ask a jeweler to custom make one for me.


----------



## lily25

La Van, this is a gorgeous skirt!


----------



## wong1234

Love your purple skirt!!!  You have such a great taste!


----------



## Martina_Italy

La Vanguardia said:


> *... autumn in May ...*
> 
> What a weird weather! After the glorious sunny warm days we've had the past couple of weeks, it looked like autumn today ... grey, cloudy, rainy and cold ... but without the beautiful autumn leaves. Well, to go with the mood of Mother Nature, I dressed up in autumn colors with a dark purple top, etoupe skirt and black trench/bag/tights/shoes!
> 
> This was a very comfy outfit for meetings in 2 different cities and for rushing to and from the daycare. Plus, I could easily run to the train with my wedge pumps!  By the way, I  the Zara tiered silk skirt. When I bought it a few years ago, they also had it in red ... dang, I should have bought it too!
> 
> - Zara dark purple top
> - Zara etoupe silk skirt
> - Burberry black trench with Chanel pin
> - Bottega Veneta black Montaigne bag
> - Hermès scarf
> - Calvin Klein black crocodile belt
> - Wolford black tights
> - Sergio Rossi black patent Mary Jane wedge pumps




I really like this skirt, it's lovely!! 
I totally understand you when you talk about the weather..here in north-Italy we are also having an extremely cold spring, it's been raining since last week..


----------



## j0yc3

I LOVE that Anna Sui lace skirt!


----------



## Prada_Princess

loivin the CK belt


----------



## Ladybug09

I liked your Autumn in may outfit.

I too love wingtips, they remind me of my Grand Daddy's Stacy Adams.


----------



## La Vanguardia

*Thank you everyone!* 

I'm still debating about the Chanel bag. I posted it in the Chanel forum and received feedback that Chanel can't repair fabric bags ... mmm ... that's a con then. But I like that the bag is a bit different and it's highly unlikely it'll be on sale here since there's only 1 left in the boutique and sales are not until July. Oh, what to do, what to do! 



lily25 said:


> La Van, this is a gorgeous skirt!





wong1234 said:


> Love your purple skirt!!!  You have such a great taste!





j0yc3 said:


> I LOVE that Anna Sui lace skirt!



I  love this Anna Sui lace skirt. I got it on my trip to Japan a few years ago. They had such a fabulous selection of Anna Sui clothes there. I think the skirt is a bit long and after all these years, I'm still debating whether to get it shortened or not. As it's lace, probably the dressmaker needs to hem it from the waist.



Martina_Italy said:


> I really like this skirt, it's lovely!!
> I totally understand you when you talk about the weather..here in north-Italy we are also having an extremely cold spring, it's been raining since last week..



Hope you get sunshine soon too!  The weather forecast here is rain for the next week. I don't mind it so much as long as it's not heavy rain ... or if it rains more in the early morning or evening. Then, at least I could wear fab shoes while in town during the day lol! 



Prada_Princess said:


> loivin the CK belt



This croc belt was a great find at a local vintage shop.



Ladybug09 said:


> I too love wingtips, they remind me of my Grand Daddy's Stacy Adams.



Yay! Another wingtip lover!


----------



## Bitten

*LaVan *your necklace is stunning!!! I've been following in the Jewelry subforum...it's amazing design by Fred Leighton, I would definitely love to check out the store when I'm in New York next.


----------



## DC-Cutie

*LaVan* - one of the other things I appreciate about your style is that you take something, such as the skirt from Zara and where it in the day.  Whereas I would only see it as soemthing for the evening.  But the way you completed the total look - just works!  You've got to be the chic-est (is that a word) woman in your village.


----------



## La Vanguardia

*Thank you everyone! *

Hope you're all having a fabulous weekend!


----------



## La Vanguardia

Bitten said:


> *LaVan *your necklace is stunning!!! I've been following in the Jewelry subforum...it's amazing design by Fred Leighton, I would definitely love to check out the store when I'm in New York next.



This necklace is fabulous! It has become one of my favorite necklaces ... and one of the cheapest ones too! I've been wearing since I got it and have gotten compliments from people.

Ahhhh, it would be a dream to own the Fred Leighton one someday!


----------



## La Vanguardia

DC-Cutie said:


> *LaVan* - one of the other things I appreciate about your style is that you take something, such as the skirt from Zara and where it in the day.  Whereas I would only see it as soemthing for the evening.  But the way you completed the total look - just works!  You've got to be the chic-est (is that a word) woman in your village.



I try to get the most wear out of my clothes as much as I can ... otherwise, it's a waste lol!  I'm one of those people who do not have a problem wearing more formal-looking outfits during daytime.


----------



## La Vanguardia

*... shades of green and brown ... *

Out and about in town on a cold/rainy spring day! Had a fabulous time with friends sans bebé!

Mmm ... I think I should have worn a belt ... oh, well, next time then. By the way, I've gotten over the Chanel tweed flap bag. I went to the boutique today to try it on again, but I wasn't feeling so much love for it anymore. It's a good thing I thought about it instead of impulsively buying it! I did, however, get a 50s-style wrap dress from a local boutique but the length needs to shortened. I can't wait to get it!

- Etro cashmere top
- Etro silk pleated skirt
- Benetton jacket
- Hermès 30cm Birkin
- Gucci boots


----------



## Julide

*LaVan *I love your Etro skirt!!!


----------



## girlfrommoscow

these boots look super comfy)
love the green of your outift, sucha  great colour on you


----------



## Bitten

La Vanguardia said:


> *... shades of green and brown ... *
> 
> Out and about in town on a cold/rainy spring day! Had a fabulous time with friends sans bebé!
> 
> Mmm ... I think I should have worn a belt ... oh, well, next time then. By the way, I've gotten over the Chanel tweed flap bag. I went to the boutique today to try it on again, but I wasn't feeling so much love for it anymore. It's a good thing I thought about it instead of impulsively buying it! I did, however, get a 50s-style wrap dress from a local boutique but the length needs to shortened. I can't wait to get it!
> 
> - Etro cashmere top
> - Etro silk pleated skirt
> - Benetton jacket
> - Hermès 30cm Birkin
> - Gucci boots



I love this outfit *LaVan*, it's so colourful and together! I love the bright _zing_ of the birkin!

It's funny with the Chanel bag, I have a similar fascination with them but really don't think I'll ever own one - I just don't think they work with my overall look. Still, they are nice to admire in the boutique, no?


----------



## Lorelei

Wow,love the skirt and how fantastic it looks with the belted jacket!


----------



## Ladybug09

I absolutely LOVE LOVE LOVE that Etro skirt!


----------



## Ali-bagpuss

I love your wardrobe threads - you're such an inspiration!


----------



## La Vanguardia

*Thank you everyone! *

Wow ... the Etro skirt have a lot of fans!  It's such a great print and the colors are really lively and lovely!



girlfrommoscow said:


> these boots look super comfy)



The Gucci boots are quite comfy. I find that Gucci makes one of the most comfortable fit for my feet.



Bitten said:


> It's funny with the Chanel bag, I have a similar fascination with them but really don't think I'll ever own one - I just don't think they work with my overall look. Still, they are nice to admire in the boutique, no?



I  the look of the classic flap in the medium size. However, you can't really put a lot of stuff in it that's why I always hesitate. Yeah, there's the bigger size, but it looks ginormous on my frame. I'm starting to like the reissue though ... fits more and you can wear it cross body. 



Ali-bagpuss said:


> I love your wardrobe threads - you're such an inspiration!



I'm really flattered!


----------



## La Vanguardia

*... beige and black ...*

My daughter got baptized today so I decided to wear my beige Prada lace skirt to match her dress ... a traditional one from my country. The material is made of pineapple fiber (very delicate, but beautiful) and fully embroidered by hand.

- Prada silk top
- Prada lace skirt
- Prada belt
- Hermès 25cm Kelly
- Manolo Blahnik Hangisi pumps






At the church:






The castle where we had the reception for a small group of family and close friends:


----------



## Polaremil

Congrats on the baptism to the whole family. You're outfit is PERFECT, ten points, my all time favourite! And the location is so beautiful. My friend's daughter just got baptized and I held her through it, she's 4 months and boy was she heavy, lol. Usually, babies are baptized earlier here and I can see why.


----------



## AmberLeBon

La van, love those gucci boots!!

you look adorable in the nude/black too, very chic,


----------



## Bitten

La Vanguardia said:


> *... beige and black ...*
> 
> My daughter got baptized today so I decided to wear my beige Prada lace skirt to match her dress ... a traditional one from my country. The material is made of pineapple fiber (very delicate, but beautiful) and fully embroidered by hand.
> 
> - Prada silk top
> - Prada lace skirt
> - Prada belt
> - Hermès 25cm Kelly
> - Manolo Blahnik Hangisi pumps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At the church:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The castle where we had the reception for a small group of family and close friends:



Congratulations *LaVan*, what a great event!! You look so chic, the outfit is superb and the family shot of all of you is so lovely!


----------



## honeylove316

Your baby is soo cute! She always looks so happy, just a smile full of gums lol. Love the lace skirt too


----------



## DivasDare

LaVan I love your thread, the wardrobe and taste are to die for.  Just had to say that your little princess is adorable, and the family attire for the baptism... *swoon*


----------



## Ladybug09

Love this outfit also. Congrats on the baptism.


La Vanguardia said:


> *... beige and black ...*
> 
> My daughter got baptized today so I decided to wear my beige Prada lace skirt to match her dress ... a traditional one from my country. The material is made of pineapple fiber (very delicate, but beautiful) and fully embroidered by hand.
> 
> - Prada silk top
> - Prada lace skirt
> - Prada belt
> - Hermès 25cm Kelly
> - Manolo Blahnik Hangisi pumps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At the church:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The castle where we had the reception for a small group of family and close friends:


----------



## MsCandice

What a beautiful family picture. And I love everyone's outfit!! You're baby looks like an angel.


----------



## peachygoldfish

La Vanguardia said:


> *... beige and black ...*
> 
> My daughter got baptized today so I decided to wear my beige Prada lace skirt to match her dress ... a traditional one from my country. The material is made of pineapple fiber (very delicate, but beautiful) and fully embroidered by hand.
> 
> - Prada silk top
> - Prada lace skirt
> - Prada belt
> - Hermès 25cm Kelly
> - Manolo Blahnik Hangisi pumps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At the church:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The castle where we had the reception for a small group of family and close friends:



you look fantastic! and your hubby and baby too! i really like sophie's dress. may i ask what country you are from?


----------



## elisaj

you are living my dream life


----------



## floppykelly

Congratulations! What a lovely family picture. You look terrific with your handsome DH and beautiful daughter.


----------



## loves

the baptismal wardrobe of all three of you and the locations are gorgeous. congratulations on you baby's baptism. picture perfect family!


----------



## Sammyjoe

Beautiful baptism pictures *La Van*, your family looks fab. The church looks so beautiful.

Love the outfits and loved Sophies baptism outfit inc cap, she is so cute always smiling.

The detailing on the prada skirt is delicate and pretty.


----------



## mojo

La Vanguardia said:


> *... shades of green and brown ... *
> 
> Out and about in town on a cold/rainy spring day! Had a fabulous time with friends sans bebé!
> 
> Mmm ... I think I should have worn a belt ... oh, well, next time then. By the way, I've gotten over the Chanel tweed flap bag. I went to the boutique today to try it on again, but I wasn't feeling so much love for it anymore. It's a good thing I thought about it instead of impulsively buying it! I did, however, get a 50s-style wrap dress from a local boutique but the length needs to shortened. I can't wait to get it!
> 
> - Etro cashmere top
> - Etro silk pleated skirt
> - Benetton jacket
> - Hermès 30cm Birkin
> - Gucci boots


 
this is such a fab outfit!  love the way all the colours work together.....you should be a stylist!!!!


----------



## mojo

La Vanguardia said:


> *... rain, rain, go away ...*
> 
> Well, time for my rain boots on this cold/grey/rainy day. Well, at least I don't need to water my garden anymore lol!
> 
> - Benetton T-shirt
> - Massimo Dutti pants
> - Burberry trench coat with Chanel pin
> - Hermès shawl
> - Hermès fuchsia crocodile belt (you barely see it)
> - Hermès 28cm Kelly
> - Gucci rain boots


 
stunning!


----------



## mojo

La Vanguardia said:


> *... blue, green & beige ...*
> 
> Spring is back and as it's a sunny day, I could wear my satin Manolos ... Carrie's blue shoes from the SATC 1 movie! I  this model so much so I also bought it in black. Plus, I got the lower 90mm heel so that I can easily trot around town ... and push the stroller ... without a problem!
> 
> This H&M cardigan is one of my fave pieces of clothing. It goes with everything and I really like the color. It's so old and I should have bought another one when it was still available. It even already has a hole on the left arm but I salvaged it by sewing a little butterfly to close it up lol!
> 
> With my jeans, to avoid what happened to my cardigan, I recently bought three more flared/dark wash Marc by Marc Jacobs ones on sale online. I don't wear skinny nor low-waisted jeans because they don't suit me, so I'm stacking up on flared ones before they're gone! Gosh, all three cost THE SAME as one pair here in Switzerland (the one I'm wearing)!!!
> 
> - Blumarine lace/silk top
> - H&M cardigan
> - Marc by Marc Jacobs jeans
> - Trench coat from Asia
> - Bottega Veneta Montaigne bag
> - Manolo Blahnik Hangisi pumps
> - Mikimoto pearl necklace


 
ooh lala, you're such a head turner!!!!  I love he way you wear colours - so gorgy!


----------



## onebagatime

I really like your Prada outfit&#8212;monochromic dressing is definitely one way that flatter us petites most. I enjoy this thread a lot&#8212;great fashion and a little story and life behind it. Please keep it going&#8230;forever&#61514;


----------



## Elina0408

Congrats on the baptism of your daughter!! I wish you and your family health and happiness!! (Mother and daughter: lovely colour you have chosen!!)


----------



## mrb4bags

Congratulations on the baptism of little Sophie.

Beautiful family pictures.  You all look so lovely!!


----------



## linpaddy

Beautiful clothes and may I add that you have a gorgeous daughter!

Her smile is just adorable!


----------



## toonie

What a beautiful family you have LaVan The baby is so cute!You matched perfectly!


----------



## may3545

Every outfit is just so beautiful, like a work of art! I love how you combine color combos and patterns. *Bow*


----------



## dreamdoll

Congrats on your DD's baptism!! Both of you look gorgeous!!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Beautiful baptismal and beautiful family...


----------



## roussel

hi there fellow pinay!  i love how you used a traditional filipino baptismal dress for your little one.  your baby looks so adorable, always smiling, such a happy baby.  congrats on her baptism! you always look so put together and classy.


----------



## La Vanguardia

*Thank you everyone! *

I really appreciate your well wishes for DD's baptism and all the compliments. It was a small but lovely event. 

Regarding the Prada lace skirt, it was actually one of my motivations to lose my prego weight. I have two (the blue one I posted a while back) and as I  them so much, I didn't want to lose them. Hence, I tried hard to walk as much as I can with DD and did minor exercises when she's asleep. But even though I've lost all my prego weight, my body is not the same and I really need to go to the gym to tone my muscles!  



Polaremil said:


> My friend's daughter just got baptized and I held her through it, she's 4 months and boy was she heavy, lol. Usually, babies are baptized earlier here and I can see why.



Back home, babies are also baptized early on. We waited on DD's baptism so that we can celebrate it together with our 5th wedding anniversary.



peachygoldfish said:


> may i ask what country you are from?



The Philippines! 



Sammyjoe said:


> The church looks so beautiful.



The castle dates back from 1220 and the church from the 13th century. However, the church burned down and was reconstructed in 1885.



mojo said:


> love the way all the colours work together.....you should be a stylist!!!!





may3545 said:


> Every outfit is just so beautiful, like a work of art! I love how you combine color combos and patterns. *Bow*



I'm flattered! 



onebagatime said:


> I really like your Prada outfit&#8212;monochromic dressing is definitely one way that flatter us petites most. I enjoy this thread a lot&#8212;great fashion and a little story and life behind it. Please keep it going&#8230;forever



Monochromatic dressing definitely works for petite women ... in addition to proper hemming! I'm glad you enjoy the little stories, thank you! 



Elina0408 said:


> Mother and daughter: lovely colour you have chosen!!



I actually didn't have a choice with the color of DD's baptismal gown. Normally, the traditional pineapple fiber material ONLY comes in this color! Although now they also dye it in certain pastel tones. I'm really happy though that my Prada outfit kind of matched the beige/off white color! 



roussel said:


> hi there fellow pinay!  i love how you used a traditional filipino baptismal dress for your little one.



I bugged my parents to have a piña baptismal gown made! My mom said most of the ready-made ones didn't have a lot of embroidery so she went to Taal a couple of times to custom order one with full embroidery all throughout ... the gown, the dress underneath, the matching shoes and the hat. I  my mom!


----------



## La Vanguardia

*... lilac and powder pink ... *

A casual day running errands. I got this fabric bag a few years ago from a local boutique and it was actually adorned with so many frills ... laces, sequins, beads, you name it! But I removed them!  Well, at least the most that I could (there's still a teeny weeny bit left on the other side) lol!  It was a bit too cutesy, but as I loved the color and the handle, I bought it. 

- Polo Ralph Lauren shirt
- Christian Dior jacket
- Old Navy jeans
- Fabric bag from a local boutique
- Louis Vuitton loafers


----------



## trisha48228

la, simply nice!


----------



## peachygoldfish

i thought you were pinay too! sophie's dress looked like mine when i got baptized haha


----------



## MrsTGreen

New on this thread and wanted to say LaVan you have amazing style. In every photo you look so chic. I was wondering if I can get your help.  I'm in my 30's also. Mid 30's. I'm 4'11 and very petite. I was in the jewelry industry for about 16years and have decided to stay @ home to start working on having a family. I have worn suits for so long that I need some ideas on caual dressing. I also have a small collection of high end accessories.


----------



## elisaj

I couldnt help coming in to see if you updated yet..lol
you are my fashion idol~~@@@


----------



## girliceclimber

You have such amazing taste!  I'm sure I've said this before, but I LOVE how you mix high and low end and make it all look so fabulous.  Anyone can pile on designer stuff and look halfway decent, but it takes a real sense of style to mix and match the way you do.  
Also loved the baptism pictures of your family.. your DD has such a happy and angelic smile!  The combo of her dress and your skirt is perfection.


----------



## mrsbaglady

Oh my, it took me this long to discover this thread and I love it! You really inspire me to dress better. I use to be a silent reader on your blog till you locked it up but no matter I found this thread 

Congrats on your daughter's baptism and Happy Anniversary!! BTW, did I say I LOVE this thread?


----------



## La Vanguardia

*Thank you everyone! *


----------



## La Vanguardia

mrsbaglady said:


> Oh my, it took me this long to discover this thread and I love it! You really inspire me to dress better.



Welcome to the thread and I'm glad that I could inspire you! It doesn't hurt to dress up ... it's only to our advantage ... as long as we feel comfortable and confident in the way we dress, it's all good!  



girliceclimber said:


> You have such amazing taste!  I'm sure I've said this before, but I LOVE how you mix high and low end and make it all look so fabulous.  Anyone can pile on designer stuff and look halfway decent, but it takes a real sense of style to mix and match the way you do.



Mixing and matching high street and designer clothing definitely makes the outfit more personal. Plus, there are some fabulous clothes from many high-street brands. I particularly like Zara, Mango, Massimo Dutti, Benetton, and H&M.


----------



## La Vanguardia

elisaj said:


> I couldnt help coming in to see if you updated yet..lol
> you are my fashion idol~~@@@



I'm flattered! 



peachygoldfish said:


> i thought you were pinay too! sophie's dress looked like mine when i got baptized haha



I  embroidered piña. I'll definitely get a dress made for daytime and evening wear the next time I go back home.


----------



## La Vanguardia

MrsTGreen said:


> New on this thread and wanted to say LaVan you have amazing style. In every photo you look so chic. I was wondering if I can get your help.  I'm in my 30's also. Mid 30's. I'm 4'11 and very petite. I was in the jewelry industry for about 16years and have decided to stay @ home to start working on having a family. I have worn suits for so long that I need some ideas on caual dressing. I also have a small collection of high end accessories.



Mmm ... I'm in the same age group and height as you (ok, I'm teeny bit shorter lol!). I find that dresses really work well for casual wear. Plus, they're a bit more different than the regular jeans/shirt combo that many wear. To start with, perhaps invest in some neutral-colored dresses and combine them with your high-end accessories.


----------



## La Vanguardia

*... pleated pattern ...*

DD and I had lunch with DH and his work colleagues. Afterwards, we went window shopping! DD did so well and was very patient when I was trying on clothes. Oh, and I fell in  with a pair of Bottega Veneta sunglasses, but since the new collection will arrive in a few weeks, I think I'll wait before purchasing a new one! 

- Etro silk pleated dress
- Benetton cardigan
- Blumarine lace/silk underdress (as the Etro dress has a deep neckline, I prefer to cover my cleavage with lace)
- Hermès 28cm Kelly
- Dumond Mary Jane pumps (really affordable/comfortable shoes that I got in Brazil years ago when I lived there)


----------



## Jeneen

^ Looking great! Love your dress/underdress and heels.


----------



## nattie1020

La Vanguardia said:


> *... yellow, yellow ...*
> 
> It's such a beautiful day so my baby and I took a stroll along the lake and the vineyard next to our neighborhood ... we also lounged about in a café.
> 
> - Zara dress
> - D&G denim jacket
> - Tory Burch Reva flats
> - Balenciaga City bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My baby's wearing Catimini clothes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The view from today ... perfect Spring day!



first, your baby is sooo adorable! my goodness!

second, where do you live? it's breathtaking!!!


----------



## Martina_Italy

La Vanguardia said:


>




I like the skirt!




La Vanguardia said:


> - Prada silk top
> - Prada lace skirt
> - Prada belt
> - Hermès 25cm Kelly
> - Manolo Blahnik Hangisi pumps




This is just perfection!!!  for the black Hangisi..was it a special order?




La Vanguardia said:


> - Etro silk pleated dress
> - Benetton cardigan
> - Blumarine lace/silk underdress (as the Etro dress has a deep neckline, I prefer to cover my cleavage with lace)
> - Hermès 28cm Kelly
> - Dumond Mary Jane pumps (really affordable/comfortable shoes that I got in Brazil years ago when I lived there)




Nice dress!


----------



## flipchickmc

Love, love, love, love all the newest additions!  Such beautiful outfits and the colors are just so striking!  Congrats on the Baptism of your DD.  Her gown was gorgeous.  I had my mom purchase DD's baptismal gown when she was on vacation in the PI as well.


----------



## MrsTGreen

La Vanguardia said:


> Mmm ... I'm in the same age group and height as you (ok, I'm teeny bit shorter lol!). I find that dresses really work well for casual wear. Plus, they're a bit more different than the regular jeans/shirt combo that many wear. To start with, perhaps invest in some neutral-colored dresses and combine them with your high-end accessories.



Thanks for your advice I haven't worn dresses in a long time so I guess I'm going on a little shopping spree!


----------



## Bitten

MrsTGreen said:


> Thanks for your advice I haven't worn dresses in a long time so I guess I'm going on a little shopping spree!



*LaVan* has great style and shows how great and feminine a dress can be - it's very chic one-stop dressing.


----------



## asianjade

Your closet is beautiful and well organized. I know I will never have one. It will, maybe in my dream. Love your outift.


----------



## papertiger

La Vanguardia said:


> *... beige and black ...*
> 
> My daughter got baptized today so I decided to wear my beige Prada lace skirt to match her dress ... a traditional one from my country. The material is made of pineapple fiber (very delicate, but beautiful) and fully embroidered by hand.
> 
> - Prada silk top
> - Prada lace skirt
> - Prada belt
> - Hermès 25cm Kelly
> - Manolo Blahnik Hangisi pumps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At the church:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The castle where we had the reception for a small group of family and close friends:



SPLENDID! It looked like a wonderful occasion, and you looked perfection


----------



## La Vanguardia

*Thank you everyone! *



nattie1020 said:


> where do you live? it's breathtaking!!!



Switzerland :buttercup:



Martina_Italy said:


> This is just perfection!!!  for the black Hangisi..was it a special order?



You can get the black Hangisis at the MB boutique in NYC. However, mine was a special order because I wanted a lower heel and a smaller size from what was available.



flipchickmc said:


> Such beautiful outfits and the colors are just so striking!



I  colors! I'm currently looking at my wardrobe and it seems that I have quite a bit of printed colored clothes ... mmm ... I'm thinking I need to invest in some solid colored ones and experiment with "color-block" outfits!  

(similar to my yellow DVF dress and green Manolos I posted here: http://forum.purseblog.com/the-ward...-30-something-gal-571677-22.html#post15134784)



MrsTGreen said:


> Thanks for your advice I haven't worn dresses in a long time so I guess I'm going on a little shopping spree!



Dresses are great! But, you need to like wearing them and they need to work for you. I hope you find ones that you like.



Bitten said:


> *LaVan* has great style and shows how great and feminine a *dress can be - it's very chic one-stop dressing.*



Aha! I like your term one-stop dressing with dresses. This is so true and works really well for me.


----------



## La Vanguardia

*Ahoy there!*

This is my interpretation of the sailor look, which seems to be in fashion again. DD and I were out and about in town.

Gosh, I got this striped shirt years and years ago. Even though I rarely wear it (in fact, not since a couple of years), I kept it because the material feels nice and it's really comfortable. I was also happy to find this denim blazer at Zara this season. I think it works with a lot of outfits and the light denim material makes it really casual. The best thing? I don't need to alter it because of the 3/4 arm length and the short cut ... yay!  

At first, I didn't see the blazer displayed but another customer was carrying it, so I followed her and asked. I actually had a similar Zara blazer before, but I wore it to death so it just had to go. Ever since then, I've been looking for a similar one (for a couple of years now). Glad I found this!

- Benetton top
- Zara denim blazer
- Marc by Marc Jacobs jeans
- Hermès shawl
- Bottega Veneta Montaigne bag
- Nine West sandals (I bought them in Chile years ago for probably double the price as in the US. But they're so comfortable and the semi-chunky 90mm heel is perfect for walking in cobblestones!)


----------



## onebagatime

I like the sailor look! Navy+White+a pop of red is such a classic combo. I like the Etro dress in the previous day too.


----------



## MrsTGreen

Love your sailor look


----------



## pink angel

I like the way you tie your shawl. Do you have a closeup of the knot? An how did you do it?


----------



## wong1234

I love the look, the white blazer looks really good on you!


----------



## flipchickmc

LOVING the sailor look!

I actually tried on a white blazer today but couldn't think of how to wear it.  Now I must go back and purchase it!


----------



## Bitten

I love that look on you *LaVan*, a bit of nautical chic is so fresh for spring!

My fave is the Hermes shawl - divine perfect red!


----------



## siaobag

just luv the pictures that you have posted..... so beautiful!


----------



## BagEssence

Just found this and am subscribing, stunning assemblies.


----------



## mrsDIY88

*LaVan*: Love, love, love the baptism outfits!


----------



## La Vanguardia

*Thank you everyone! *



onebagatime said:


> I like the sailor look! Navy+White+a pop of red is such a classic combo.





MrsTGreen said:


> Love your sailor look





Bitten said:


> I love that look on you *LaVan*, a bit of nautical chic is so fresh for spring!



I really like the casual feel of the red/white/navy blue nautical look. I was actually inspired by a recent picture of Kate Moss wearing the nautical look in Paris. She looked really fabulous! The combination of her navy striped shirt/red cardigan/skinny jeans/dark scarf/ballerinas was so chic! Next time, I'll probably wear my red cardigan instead of the white blazer. But as I can't pull off the skinny jeans look, I'll have to settle for my flared jeans.









pink angel said:


> I like the way you tie your shawl. Do you have a closeup of the knot? An how did you do it?



My shawl is pretty big so I folded it in a triangle shape, wrapped it low around my neck twice and then tied the knot. Hope that helps a bit.



wong1234 said:


> I love the look, the white blazer looks really good on you!



White is truly becoming my all time favorite color. Looking at the colors of my outfits against my skin tone, I'm really loving white! 



flipchickmc said:


> I actually tried on a white blazer today but couldn't think of how to wear it.  Now I must go back and purchase it!



Did you get it? I think white is really versatile. I especially like the casual feel of my Zara denim blazer ... and the lightweight denim material they used.



BagEssence said:


> Just found this and am subscribing, stunning assemblies.



Welcome to thread and thanks for looking!



mrsDIY88 said:


> *LaVan*: Love, love, love the baptism outfits!



It's one of my favorites too!


----------



## La Vanguardia

*... crimsom red ...*

Had a wedding out of town this weekend and opted for my crimsom red shantung silk gown. Here are my outfits for the trip and during the wedding.

- Zara T-shirt
- Marc by Marc Jacobs Charlie jeans (for flat shoes ... I have three pairs for different lengths)
- Hermès shawl
- Hermès 30cm Birkin
- Gucci sneakers
- Tailor-made shantung silk gown and chiffon shawl
- Manolo Blahnik Sedaraby D'Orsay peep toes
- Bag from Asia


----------



## Bitten

^^^ I die! Love them both, did you have a good time??


----------



## mojo

stunning as always!


----------



## La Vanguardia

*Thank you! *

*Bitten - *Well, the wedding was good but DD and I left early and went to the hotel room since she needed to sleep. It was a tough night as she screamed/cried for quite a while and then vomitted. Plus, the antique Art Deco platinum/diamond/sapphire bracelet I was wearing broke.


----------



## papertiger

La Vanguardia said:


> *Ahoy there!*
> 
> This is my interpretation of the sailor look, which seems to be in fashion again. DD and I were out and about in town.
> 
> Gosh, I got this striped shirt years and years ago. Even though I rarely wear it (in fact, not since a couple of years), I kept it because the material feels nice and it's really comfortable. I was also happy to find this denim blazer at Zara this season. I think it works with a lot of outfits and the light denim material makes it really casual. The best thing? I don't need to alter it because of the 3/4 arm length and the short cut ... yay!
> 
> At first, I didn't see the blazer displayed but another customer was carrying it, so I followed her and asked. I actually had a similar Zara blazer before, but I wore it to death so it just had to go. Ever since then, I've been looking for a similar one (for a couple of years now). Glad I found this!
> 
> - Benetton top
> - Zara denim blazer
> - Marc by Marc Jacobs jeans
> - Hermès shawl
> - Bottega Veneta Montaigne bag
> - Nine West sandals (I bought them in Chile years ago for probably double the price as in the US. But they're so comfortable and the semi-chunky 90mm heel is perfect for walking in cobblestones!)



Great cut of blazer and jeans on you


----------



## Sammyjoe

Stunning looks yet again La Van :urock: 
My fav is the silk gown outfit because you look so elegant


----------



## Bitten

La Vanguardia said:


> *Thank you! *
> 
> *Bitten - *Well, the wedding was good but DD and I left early and went to the hotel room since she needed to sleep. It was a tough night as she screamed/cried for quite a while and then vomitted. Plus, the antique Art Deco platinum/diamond/sapphire bracelet I was wearing broke.



Oh. So not quite the most fabulous evening ever then? :shame:

I hope your DD is feeling a bit better.  Can your bracelet be repaired??


----------



## lovehermes

La Van...I love this thread!  You are such a terrific mom!!


----------



## MrsTGreen

You make jeans and sneakers look so chic. You are my role model Your gown is beautiful.





La Vanguardia said:


> *... crimsom red ...*
> 
> Had a wedding out of town this weekend and opted for my crimsom red shantung silk gown. Here are my outfits for the trip and during the wedding.
> 
> - Zara T-shirt
> - Marc by Marc Jacobs Charlie jeans (for flat shoes ... I have three pairs for different lengths)
> - Hermès shawl
> - Hermès 30cm Birkin
> - Gucci sneakers
> - Tailor-made shantung silk gown and chiffon shawl
> - Manolo Blahnik Sedaraby D'Orsay peep toes
> - Bag from Asia


----------



## Ladybug09

Love the Nautical (I rock this look alot). Beautiful scarf in the wedding outfit.


----------



## AmberLeBon

La Van the gown and the colour of it looks amazing on you...


----------



## La Vanguardia

*Thank you everyone! *



papertiger said:


> Great cut of blazer and jeans on you



I really like the cut too ... works well for petites like myself! 



Sammyjoe said:


> My fav is the silk gown outfit because you look so elegant





AmberLeBon said:


> La Van the gown and the colour of it looks amazing on you...



I had the gown made from a local designer in the Philippines. Next time I go back, I'm definitely going to have more dresses and gowns tailor made. The prices are very reasonable, the quality is great and I can choose from tons of fabrics! 



Bitten said:


> Can your bracelet be repaired??



I really hope so. I'm going to the jeweler this week and see what they say. Hopefully, it won't cost a fortune to repair it.



lovehermes said:


> You are such a terrific mom!!



I try my best! Thank you! 



MrsTGreen said:


> You make jeans and sneakers look so chic. You are my role model. Your gown is beautiful.



I'm really flattered! 



Ladybug09 said:


> Love the Nautical (I rock this look alot).



Oooh, I'd love to see some of your nautical outfits! I think this look is really great for spring/summer and never goes out of style!


----------



## La Vanguardia

*... black & white ...*

It was such a beautiful day today and even though it's a holiday (almost everything is closed), that didn't stop DD and I from going out! 

As you might have guessed from my outfits, I have a thing for lace and frills ... eyelet is another one of my favorite fabrics. I bought this top in Paris last year when I was pregnant because one of the tops I packed didn't fit my belly anymore!  It was not until we were in Paris and I was changing clothes that I realized this. Hence, off I rushed to go shopping! I think the top still works quite well now that I'm not pregnant. 

- Exetera Paris top
- Leggings from a local grocery store
- H&M necklace
- Bottega Veneta Montaigne bag
- Lanvin satin ballerinas







... some of the sights from today!


----------



## laurayuki

^ chic! love the combo


----------



## Bitten

Stunning *LaVan*, a chic breezy ensemble for what was clearly a gorgeous spring day!


----------



## La Vanguardia

*Thank you everyone! *

*... red and brown ...*

DD and I were hanging out in town. We  to go out and people watch lol! 

- Etro top ( the fur-trimmed sleeves and lace around the neckline)
- H&M pants
- Hermès 28cm Haut à Courroies (HAC)
- Tory Burch Reva ballerinas
- Tahiti pearl necklace


----------



## Dukeprincess

^^Fabulous as always!


----------



## MrsTGreen

Stunning!!! Are your Tory Burch ballerinas comfortable? Almost got some Chanel flats put when I tried them on they were not very comfortable.


----------



## KristyDarling

I love that regardless of what you wear -- casual, business, formal -- everything fits you PERFECTLY....like your outfits are precisely custom-tailored. (and I know that many of them are!) I think that's a huge part of why you always look so classy and well put-together. You have truly mastered the art of *fit*!


----------



## flipchickmc

KristyDarling said:


> I love that regardless of what you wear -- casual, business, formal -- everything fits you PERFECTLY....like your outfits are precisely custom-tailored. (and I know that many of them are!) I think that's a huge part of why you always look so classy and well put-together. You have truly mastered the art of *fit*!


 
Ditto this!


----------



## mrb4bags

I love how you are always so stylish and chic
even when you are just going into town with your
little girl.
Love all of your Etro pieces!!


----------



## Majara

LaVan I love your tread and specially the pink Kelly. Colours Colours and not black black black...

Your pink Kelly 28 ist this a rose shoking in chevre? Chevre because I dont saw a shoking rose in a other lether than chevre.


----------



## La Vanguardia

*Thank you everyone! *


----------



## La Vanguardia

MrsTGreen said:


> Stunning!!! Are your Tory Burch ballerinas comfortable? Almost got some Chanel flats put when I tried them on they were not very comfortable.



My Tory Burch ballerinas are comfortable, but they needed some breaking in. In the beginning, the elastic band was hurting my heels so I always had to use Compeed plasters. I don't have Chanel ballerinas so I can't compare, but I do have Lanvins and they are far much more comfortable than Tory Burch. My Lanvins didn't need breaking in and no plasters needed! 



KristyDarling said:


> I love that regardless of what you wear -- casual, business, formal -- everything fits you PERFECTLY....like your outfits are precisely custom-tailored. (and I know that many of them are!) I think that's a huge part of why you always look so classy and well put-together. You have truly mastered the art of *fit*!



Because of my petite frame, I have to try on tons of clothes before I can purchase any. It's not so easy and gets quite costly with hemming. However, I've found some brands that do fit me well and do not need a lot of alterations such as Etro, Prada, Miu Miu and M Missoni. I can also get away with some styles from Spanish brands such as Zara, Mango and Massimo Dutti. When I buy online, it's mostly brands that I've tried on at some point so I can "guess" my size and what alterations will be needed. 



mrb4bags said:


> I love how you are always so stylish and chic
> even when you are just going into town with your little girl. Love all of your Etro pieces!!



Before I had a baby, someone actually told me that there was no point in dressing up because the baby will just puke all over you. That was one of the worst things I've ever heard and vowed not to be like that person. I'm a firm believer in bringing lots of burping cloths, wipes, baby clothes and bibs for protection! And, instead of my baby pulling on my clothes and jewelry, I bring some toys and we play while we're out. Fortunately, many cafés here have sofas so we're both quite comfortable and I can play with her while drinking my coffee or champagne!



Majara said:


> Your pink Kelly 28 ist this a rose shoking in chevre? Chevre because I dont saw a shoking rose in a other lether than chevre.



My Kelly is fuchsia and it's chevre de coromandel.


----------



## La Vanguardia

*... denim romance ... *

DD and I were out and about again. I decided to go for a bit of a romantic look wearing my lace/cotton/silk top, pleated silk belt and jeans!

As you can see, one of the reasons why I don't wear skinny jeans/leggings (except with a super long top, a tunic or a short dress) is because of my huge thighs!  Hence, I always need a bit of flared bottoms to balance them out. And, because of my thigh complex, I wear mostly dresses/skirts to hide them! 

- Blumarine top
- Calvin Klein jeans
- Louis Vuitton Alma PM bag
- Gucci sequined ballerinas
- Nina Ricci belt (This was in the runway several years ago and I obsessed about it. I couldn't find it here so I called the boutique in Paris and tried to explain what the belt looked like. I'm so happy I got it!)


----------



## lanasyogamama

You have the most glamorous life!  Will you adopt me?!  

You look fabulous!


----------



## Jeneen

I'm searching for huge thighs in your photos.... nope not finding them!

You look great in jeans and that is such a pretty top and cute flats!


----------



## wong1234

Love the lace top and belt combo! 

Nope, don't see the huge thigh either...


----------



## Ladybug09

I know what you feel about the thigh thing...

Regarding the Etro pieces, I too like the colors of those. I will have to look into that brand.


----------



## KristyDarling

That belt is amazing! I love the pleating details. Very origami-like!  And silly, you do not have big thighs! You are very well-proportioned!


----------



## Elina0408

Love your top-blouse!! Always chic!!


----------



## LarissaHK

*La Van*: you look great in jeans It gives you very fresh and young look. Did you try to wear your jeans with high heel shoes? I know they are maybe not as comfy as flats but I think you will also look very nice...and white shirt+jeans+heels is one of my favourite combo, I think all ladies look beautiful in such a set.


----------



## Bitten

Fabulous *LaVan*! You're so funny, _big thighs_...not from where I'm standing lady!!


----------



## La Vanguardia

*Thank you everyone! * You guys are so modest about my huge thighs lol! 



lanasyogamama said:


> Will you adopt me?!



Oh, gosh! In the movie today, I actually could totally relate to the scene where Miranda and Charlotte talk about motherhood. Charlotte asked how do people with no help do it and Miranda answered that she had no f*cking idea! Well, I'm one of those who don't really have help. Ahhh, the joys of motherhood and the emotional ups and downs!



Ladybug09 said:


> I know what you feel about the thigh thing...
> 
> Regarding the Etro pieces, I too like the colors of those. I will have to look into that brand.



Go check out Etro. The patterns and colors are amazing! I  it, though sometimes some of the clothes could be a bit too loud and busy ... even for me! 



KristyDarling said:


> That belt is amazing! I love the pleating details. Very origami-like!



You got that right! It also came in orange but I opted for blue as I think it's more wearable.



LarissaHK said:


> *La Van*: you look great in jeans It gives you very fresh and young look. Did you try to wear your jeans with high heel shoes? I know they are maybe not as comfy as flats but I think you will also look very nice...and white shirt+jeans+heels is one of my favourite combo, I think all ladies look beautiful in such a set.



I do wear heels with jeans, but since all of them are flared, you don't really see my shoes. My jeans have different lengths ... for flats, heels and mid heels. I try to have them as much as possible at floor length depending which shoes I wear to elongate my legs.


----------



## La Vanguardia

*... 50s style to SATC 2 ...*

Ahhh, I had some Mommy time off and enjoyed the afternoon watching SATC 2.  I  it and the outfits of all four gals were just FABULOUS ... the clothes, the shoes, the accessories ... they were all drool-worthy! Ah, and the patterns and colors!!! 

I opted for the 50s style with my new wrap dress that I bought a couple of weeks ago, which had to be shortened by quite a bit. But I was shocked that the alteration cost around USD 50! I mean, how much fabric could there be to hem and how difficult is it to shorten a simple wrap dress? Oh, well, I guess as long as it fits, it's all good! 

- Annex dress (local boutique and the lady who owns it sometimes uses designer fabrics ... this one is from Brioni)
- Dumond Mary Jane pumps (really affordable/comfortable shoes that I got in Brazil years ago when I lived there)
- Louis Vuitton Alma PM bag






I also bought a cheap necklace from Claire's.


----------



## queennadine

^LOVE LOVE LOVE that dress!!!


----------



## Lorelei

That dress is simply stunning LaVan,so elegant and ladylike.......love it!


----------



## Cavalier Girl

*La Van,* I couldn't sleep tonight, and while browsing tPF, I discovered your thread.  Thank you so much for sharing these pictures with us.  You're absolutely amazing!  I adore your style, and Sophie too cute for words.


----------



## lily25

Hubba hubba! You look like a doll! Perfect dress, can I steal it?

BTW I think your thighs are wonderful, but those calves and ankles are TDF!!! :salute:


----------



## Bitten

Oh, I'm so excited about SATC 2 *LaVan*! Your dress is the perfect outfit for the movie, I'm going to dress up a bit when I go to see it next week!!!


----------



## La Vanguardia

*Thank you everyone! *



queennadine said:


> ^LOVE LOVE LOVE that dress!!!





Lorelei said:


> That dress is simply stunning LaVan,so elegant and ladylike.......love it!



What I actually really like about the dress is that the wrap belt is really long and wide so I can make a big bow out of it! Plus, the fabric feels divine ... a silk/cotton blend ... oh, and the dress is fully lined. 



Cavalier Girl said:


> *La Van,* I couldn't sleep tonight, and while browsing tPF, I discovered your thread.  Thank you so much for sharing these pictures with us.  You're absolutely amazing!  I adore your style, and Sophie too cute for words.



I'm really flattered and thanks for looking at my thread! 



lily25 said:


> Hubba hubba! You look like a doll! Perfect dress, can I steal it?



Stealing with permission!  Maybe the boutique here can ship to you! Let me know if you want the shop details. They also have it in red with black dots. It was kind of cool, but then I thought of Minnie Mouse!  



Bitten said:


> Oh, I'm so excited about SATC 2 *LaVan*! Your dress is the perfect outfit for the movie, I'm going to dress up a bit when I go to see it next week!!!



I'd love to see the movie AGAIN, but this time in the evening with some girlfriends, cocktails and dinner. I think that'll be so much fun!


----------



## La Vanguardia

*... red with a hint of turquoise ...*

Quick trip to the doctor's as I've been suffering from urticaria (allergies) lately ... I even had to go to the emergency at the hospital last week! I hope it doesn't come again, oh please! The burning sensation and the itchiness are soooooooo uncomfortable! 

I decided to pair the necklace I bought yesterday with my red cardigan. Actually, I've already stored this cardigan to my "For Sophie when she's older box," but I dug it up again. 

- Mango cardigan
- Marc by Marc Jacobs Charlie jeans
- Bottega Veneta Montaigne bag
- Tory Burch Reva ballerinas
- Claire's necklace


----------



## Tamarind

LaVan, great outfits so far.  Just want to tell you something about urticaria -- see your inbox.


----------



## Bitten

Love the outfit *LaVan*, very chic, those jeans are fantastic!


----------



## LarissaHK

Another beautiful outfit, I like how you match dark blue jeans with red top (these two coloours looks perfect together). 
Sorry to hear about your health problem *La Van*, pls do take care, 
P.S. When I live in Europe I also suffer from some kind of allergy but fortunately when I move to HK chinese doctor and chinese medicene help me a lot, help me to recover, I wish there will be in Europe such a easy access to chinese medicine like in asia.


----------



## La Vanguardia

*Thank you everyone! *



Tamarind said:


> LaVan, great outfits so far.  Just want to tell you something about urticaria -- see your inbox.



Thanks so much for the tips! I'll definitely keep them in mind.



Bitten said:


> Love the outfit *LaVan*, very chic, those jeans are fantastic!



These jeans are definitely my kind of jeans ... that's why I bought three pairs of them! 



LarissaHK said:


> Another beautiful outfit, I like how you match dark blue jeans with red top (these two coloours looks perfect together).
> Sorry to hear about your health problem *La Van*, pls do take care,
> P.S. When I live in Europe I also suffer from some kind of allergy but fortunately when I move to HK chinese doctor and chinese medicene help me a lot, help me to recover, I wish there will be in Europe such a easy access to chinese medicine like in asia.



I'll definitely look into traditional Chinese medicine if ever. Thanks so much for the tip! It's really weird as I never had any allergies before, at least not that I know of. I just remember a couple of times when I was a child.


----------



## La Vanguardia

*... safari in the city ...*

This is my interpretation of the safari look for the city ... mostly because of the colors! DD and I had a marvelous day window shopping and having a nice lunch. We're even wearing matching animal-print shoes (kind of) lol!  I'm not really into animal print so these Manolos were the boldest I could go! 

- Gucci silk dress
- Hermès 28cm HAC
- Manolo Blahnik sequined flats
- Claire's necklace


----------



## Princess Pink

La Vanguardia said:


> *... safari in the city ...*
> 
> This is my interpretation of the safari look for the city ... mostly because of the colors! DD and I had a marvelous day window shopping and having a nice lunch. We're even wearing matching animal-print shoes (kind of) lol!  I'm not really into animal print so these Manolos were the boldest I could go!
> 
> - Gucci silk dress
> - Hermès 28cm HAC
> - Manolo Blahnik sequined flats
> - Claire's necklace




Sorry to say but this dress (the style) does not suit you!


----------



## Greenstar

La Vanguardia said:


> *... safari in the city ...*
> 
> This is my interpretation of the safari look for the city ... mostly because of the colors! DD and I had a marvelous day window shopping and having a nice lunch. We're even wearing matching animal-print shoes (kind of) lol!  I'm not really into animal print so these Manolos were the boldest I could go!
> 
> - Gucci silk dress
> - Hermès 28cm HAC
> - Manolo Blahnik sequined flats
> - Claire's necklace


 
Mother and daughter are both simply beautiful


----------



## mrb4bags

Sophie's animal print shoes are sooooo adorable!!

Love the Gucci dress, necklace and Manolos.


----------



## wong1234

Love your Safari outfit! Your DD is very cute!


----------



## anniepersian

La Vanguardia said:


> *... 50s style to SATC 2 ...*
> 
> Ahhh, I had some Mommy time off and enjoyed the afternoon watching SATC 2.  I  it and the outfits of all four gals were just FABULOUS ... the clothes, the shoes, the accessories ... they were all drool-worthy! Ah, and the patterns and colors!!!
> 
> I opted for the 50s style with my new wrap dress that I bought a couple of weeks ago, which had to be shortened by quite a bit. But I was shocked that the alteration cost around USD 50! I mean, how much fabric could there be to hem and how difficult is it to shorten a simple wrap dress? Oh, well, I guess as long as it fits, it's all good!
> 
> - Annex dress (local boutique and the lady who owns it sometimes uses designer fabrics ... this one is from Brioni)
> - Dumond Mary Jane pumps (really affordable/comfortable shoes that I got in Brazil years ago when I lived there)
> - Louis Vuitton Alma PM bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also bought a cheap necklace from Claire's.


 
Gorgeous!!!! Dont you just LOVE claires?!?!?!


----------



## luxury.ninja

I think I just spent the past hour reading your thread (from the beginning to end). I'm speechless!


----------



## MrsTGreen

Your daughter is so adorable. Her shoes are too cute




La Vanguardia said:


> *... safari in the city ...*
> 
> This is my interpretation of the safari look for the city ... mostly because of the colors! DD and I had a marvelous day window shopping and having a nice lunch. We're even wearing matching animal-print shoes (kind of) lol!  I'm not really into animal print so these Manolos were the boldest I could go!
> 
> - Gucci silk dress
> - Hermès 28cm HAC
> - Manolo Blahnik sequined flats
> - Claire's necklace


----------



## yoglood

La Vanguardia said:


> *... safari in the city ...*
> 
> This is my interpretation of the safari look for the city ... mostly because of the colors! DD and I had a marvelous day window shopping and having a nice lunch. We're even wearing matching animal-print shoes (kind of) lol!  I'm not really into animal print so these Manolos were the boldest I could go!
> 
> - Gucci silk dress
> - Hermès 28cm HAC
> - Manolo Blahnik sequined flats
> - Claire's necklace



OMG your daughter!! sooooo adorable!


----------



## ImogenLove

You are so very elegant!

Sorry if this is not the correct format, I'm very new to tpf.

-Imogen


----------



## ImogenLove

Wow, this outfits (turq and red) looks so effortlessly chic! Thanks for sharing it!


----------



## ImogenLove

papertiger said:


> Great cut of blazer and jeans on you



amazingly chic outfit! Love it.


----------



## sonya

Adorable!!




La Vanguardia said:


> *... safari in the city ...*
> 
> This is my interpretation of the safari look for the city ... mostly because of the colors! DD and I had a marvelous day window shopping and having a nice lunch. We're even wearing matching animal-print shoes (kind of) lol!  I'm not really into animal print so these Manolos were the boldest I could go!
> 
> - Gucci silk dress
> - Hermès 28cm HAC
> - Manolo Blahnik sequined flats
> - Claire's necklace


----------



## honeylove316

Baby and mom adorable as usual! There's a lot of meow comments in this thread. I wonder why...


----------



## hypoxia

You always look so chic and perfect, LaVan.  I only hope I can be half as stylish as you once I become a new mummy!


----------



## Martina_Italy

La Vanguardia said:


>





La Vanguardia said:


> *.
> 
> *




 the two dresses!!!! 
And your DD is sooooooooooo cute!!!


----------



## newbaglover

You look wonderful!
I have just discovered your thread and have read it from the beggining, I have enjoyed every pic, I would love to to have a wardrobe like yours!
Please keep your outfits coming... you are really inspiring!


----------



## BagEssence

I love that wrap dress, it is so Charlotte (SATC), don't you think?


----------



## memory

I love your thread, la Van, I am learning so much about dressing for your height - especially the importance of getting the right length in jeans/dresses etc.


----------



## La Vanguardia

*Thank you everyone! *

Welcome also to the new posters in the thread. 



honeylove316 said:


> Baby and mom adorable as usual! There's a lot of meow comments in this thread. I wonder why...



Must be DD's outfit and animal-print shoes lol! 



BagEssence said:


> I love that wrap dress, it is so Charlotte (SATC), don't you think?



Now that you mentioned it, actually, yeah! I think this dress needs a tiny bit more poof though to show the full skirt. I'm currently searching eBay for petticoats ... but one that gives just the right volume. It's quite hard as most are either very poofy or really short.



memory said:


> I love your thread, la Van, I am learning so much about dressing for your height - especially the importance of getting the right length in jeans/dresses etc.



You stated that perfectly ... dressing for your height! I have also have to add dressing for your body type/frame. Oh, and that the size of the print is also important so that it doesn't overwhelm you.



Princess Pink said:


> Sorry to say but this dress (the style) does not suit you!



Thank you for your comment. I'm not sure whether you're quite happy that the dress does not suit me because of your smiley icon. 



mrb4bags said:


> Sophie's animal print shoes are sooooo adorable!!





MrsTGreen said:


> Your daughter is so adorable. Her shoes are too cute



My sister sent them over from Asia. I think the animal print makes the baby shoes quite cool lol! 



anniepersian said:


> Gorgeous!!!! Dont you just LOVE claires?!?!?!



Claire's definitely has some fab pieces. 



bv.luxury said:


> I think I just spent the past hour reading your thread (from the beginning to end). I'm speechless!



Hey Bryan! Nice to see you here and thanks for reading through my thread.



hypoxia said:


> You always look so chic and perfect, LaVan.  I only hope I can be half as stylish as you once I become a new mummy!



Congratulations on your coming little one! I wish you a safe and smooth pregnancy!



newbaglover said:


> You look wonderful!
> I have just discovered your thread and have read it from the beggining, I have enjoyed every pic, I would love to to have a wardrobe like yours!
> Please keep your outfits coming... you are really inspiring!



Glad you enjoyed reading the entire thread. Thank you!


----------



## La Vanguardia

*... farewell Bambi ... *

This is perhaps the last time I'll wear this dress ... I think it's called Bambi because of the abstract Bambi print in the middle. I'm quite fond of its trumpet sleeves and color, but I think it's a little bit "young" for me now. So, off it goes to "Sophie when she's older box!"

Anyway, DD and I attended a friend's casual lunch summer party by the lake. However, it's perhaps the worst day for such a party because it was raining cats and dogs. It was also quite grey, windy and a bit chilly. Good thing there was a shed where we could all squeeze in.

- Betsey Johnson dress
- Falke leggings
- Bottega Veneta Stretch Knot clutch
- Tory Burch Reva ballerinas


----------



## Sammyjoe

I love the wrap dress for the movie and Sophie looks so happy.

Congrats Hypoxia.


----------



## AmberLeBon

La van gorgy colours in the silk dress!
love the brown and turquise, your daughter is adorable!

Hypoxia, big congratulations!! look fwd to hearing any news - you will be one elegant mummy ,


----------



## La Vanguardia

Hope everyone had a fabulous weekend!  Did anyone else see SATC 2?



Sammyjoe said:


> I love the wrap dress for the movie and Sophie looks so happy.



Sophie is laughing and smiling most of the time. We're so lucky! 



AmberLeBon said:


> La van gorgy colours in the silk dress! love the brown and turquise, your daughter is adorable!



I'm also quite fond of the color of the bronze Gucci dress. It's a nice shade of bronze ... maybe I should get the VCA turquoise Alhambra to match the dress!  Though at the moment, the cheapo Claire's necklace will suffice!


----------



## babyskyblue

Hey LaVan, I think it looks fabby on you!!!!



La Vanguardia said:


>


----------



## Bitten

I LOVE the Gucci dress *LaVan*, it's so stylish and elegant - I'm sure I've seen it before on this thread, yes?


----------



## doloresmia

LaVan - sophie is so sweet looking! i was in H&M today, got completely overwhelmed with all the people and stuff, tried to calm myself down by saying, what would LaVan find? LOL. there were a couple things you would have taken and transformed beautifully IMO.


----------



## juneping

your closet pic put a smile on my face....


----------



## MrsTGreen

Is the necklace you have on the one you purchased from esty? I like it with your dress.





La Vanguardia said:


> *... farewell Bambi ... *
> 
> This is perhaps the last time I'll wear this dress ... I think it's called Bambi because of the abstract Bambi print in the middle. I'm quite fond of its trumpet sleeves and color, but I think it's a little bit "young" for me now. So, off it goes to "Sophie when she's older box!"
> 
> Anyway, DD and I attended a friend's casual lunch summer party by the lake. However, it's perhaps the worst day for such a party because it was raining cats and dogs. It was also quite grey, windy and a bit chilly. Good thing there was a shed where we could all squeeze in.
> 
> - Betsey Johnson dress
> - Falke leggings
> - Bottega Veneta Stretch Knot clutch
> - Tory Burch Reva ballerinas


----------



## La Vanguardia

*Thank you everyone!* 



Bitten said:


> I LOVE the Gucci dress *LaVan*, it's so stylish and elegant - I'm sure I've seen it before on this thread, yes?



Nope, that's a different Gucci dress, which is more of a gold/mustard color. Here's the old post of the dress so you can compare: http://forum.purseblog.com/the-wardrobe/lavans-closet-the-wardrobe-of-30-something-gal-571677-19.html#post15046417



MrsTGreen said:


> Is the necklace you have on the one you purchased from esty? I like it with your dress.



Yeap, it's the etsy "Carrie diamond" necklace.



doloresmia said:


> LaVan - sophie is so sweet looking! i was in H&M today, got completely overwhelmed with all the people and stuff, tried to calm myself down by saying, what would LaVan find? LOL. there were a couple things you would have taken and transformed beautifully IMO.



Gosh, I haven't been in H&M for a while. Why? Because with DD around (and her stroller), I couldn't find the lift to go down the women's section! Duh!


----------



## BagEssence

Haven't had a chance to see SATC 1 fully, always just barely caught it on planeride.  Maybe I should see SATC 2.  Is it as awesome as the ad?


----------



## Bitten

La Vanguardia said:


> *Thank you everyone!*
> 
> 
> 
> *Nope, that's a different Gucci dress, which is more of a gold/mustard color. *Here's the old post of the dress so you can compare: http://forum.purseblog.com/the-wardrobe/lavans-closet-the-wardrobe-of-30-something-gal-571677-19.html#post15046417



Well, now I love them both - they're so bright and delicious!

It is officially winter here now - I am in jeans and can see myself in jeans for the foreseeable future.  Not that I mind usually, I quite enjoy the idea of curling up with a cashmere knit and a glass of red wine etc etc. But still, those bright pops of colour you wear make me long a little bit for summer again.

BTW, major issue!! My internet shopping mojo seems to be on the fritz ! I bought a couple of things last week, at least two I'm not that keen on and think I will send back (one of them, an Issa dress, is definitely going back)! I'm not sure what's going on but am thinking I'll have to cut back on internet shopping until my taste reasserts itself - I hate sending stuff back.


----------



## lily25

I love that BV clutch! Blue is my favourite colour!


----------



## La Vanguardia

*Thank you everyone! *



BagEssence said:


> Haven't had a chance to see SATC 1 fully, always just barely caught it on planeride.  Maybe I should see SATC 2.  Is it as awesome as the ad?



I  it ... but there are also some mixed reviews from critics. I, personally, could relate much more to the second movie than to the first.



Bitten said:


> Well, now I love them both - they're so bright and delicious!
> 
> It is officially winter here now - I am in jeans and can see myself in jeans for the foreseeable future.  Not that I mind usually, I quite enjoy the idea of curling up with a cashmere knit and a glass of red wine etc etc. But still, those bright pops of colour you wear make me long a little bit for summer again.
> 
> BTW, major issue!! My internet shopping mojo seems to be on the fritz ! I bought a couple of things last week, at least two I'm not that keen on and think I will send back (one of them, an Issa dress, is definitely going back)! I'm not sure what's going on but am thinking I'll have to cut back on internet shopping until my taste reasserts itself - I hate sending stuff back.



You can still wear color in winter. Oh, yeah, I'm also trying to cut down on Internet shopping ... so far, I've done well though. I haven't bought many pieces online. But I'm currently eyeing some that are not available here ... for instance, the Halston Heritage white dress from SATC 2.



lily25 said:


> I love that BV clutch! Blue is my favourite colour!



I find BV Stretch Knots very elegant, but a bit on the heavy side though for such a small thing! Anyway, this particular shade of blue is also really nice ... an intense cobalt blue.


----------



## La Vanguardia

*... olive green ...*

Had a full day of business meetings and opted for olive green. Actually, I don't think it's really my color but I  the multicolor embroidery on the skirt. I got the top much later and I was quite content that it matches this skirt.

Oh, I also partially cleaned out my closet with some clothes that I haven't worn for ages. They're mostly Zara, H&M and high-street brands ...  they'll be given to charity.

- Celine top
- St. Emile embroidered silk skirt
- Prada belt
- Prada pumps
- Bottega Veneta Montaigne bag
- VCA Frivole ring and earclips
- Gloria Astolfo cuff (a boutique in Venice, Italy, that makes costume jewelry by hand using murano glass and swarovski crystals)


----------



## liquid_room

LaVan

That is a well put together outfit! Very nice!


----------



## loves

love blue and that bv clutch is gorgeous.

love the latest outfit, you wear greens very well


----------



## Bitten

La Vanguardia said:


> *... olive green ...*
> 
> Had a full day of business meetings and opted for olive green. Actually, I don't think it's really my color but I  the multicolor embroidery on the skirt. I got the top much later and I was quite content that it matches this skirt.
> 
> Oh, I also partially cleaned out my closet with some clothes that I haven't worn for ages. They're mostly Zara, H&M and high-street brands ...  they'll be given to charity.
> 
> - Celine top
> - St. Emile embroidered silk skirt
> - Prada belt
> - Prada pumps
> - Bottega Veneta Montaigne bag
> - VCA Frivole ring and earclips
> - Gloria Astolfo cuff (a boutique in Venice, Italy, that makes costume jewelry by hand using murano glass and swarovski crystals)



Lovely! I love the whole ensemble, v. chic!

(As an aside, also LOVE the Frivole!)


----------



## Ladybug09

I personally think you can continue wearing that print. If it were like a halter or something you were hanging out in, then I would say retire it, but you could still wear that.



La Vanguardia said:


> *... farewell Bambi ... *
> 
> 
> This is perhaps the last time I'll wear this dress ... I think it's called Bambi because of the abstract Bambi print in the middle. I'm quite fond of its trumpet sleeves and color, but I think it's a little bit "young" for me now. So, off it goes to "Sophie when she's older box!"
> 
> Anyway, DD and I attended a friend's casual lunch summer party by the lake. However, it's perhaps the worst day for such a party because it was raining cats and dogs. It was also quite grey, windy and a bit chilly. Good thing there was a shed where we could all squeeze in.
> 
> - Betsey Johnson dress
> - Falke leggings
> - Bottega Veneta Stretch Knot clutch
> - Tory Burch Reva ballerinas


----------



## Sammyjoe

^^ I agree with ladybug, you really could easily carry on wearing this dress La Van, it does not look young at all, your still young after all.


----------



## La Vanguardia

*Thank you everyone! *



loves said:


> love blue and that bv clutch is gorgeous.



It's the only clutch I have at the moment and its acquisition is quite an interesting story. I was on a trip to Paris a couple of years ago and I was actually determined to get the H mini Medor. It's the perfect size for me and I like the edgy look of the hardware. I saw many colors but none sang to me. Then, I headed off to BV and fell in love with the Stretch Knot. I always found the Knot beautiful, but it was too tiny. I was really glad BV launched the longer version that year. Plus, it's a lot cheaper than the H mini Medor and the ayers trim detail on the side is a nice touch.  Oh, and it almost perfectly matches my blue Manolo Hangisis (Carrie's blue shoes from SATC 1). 



liquid_room said:


> That is a well put together outfit! Very nice!







Bitten said:


> Lovely! I love the whole ensemble, v. chic!
> 
> (As an aside, also LOVE the Frivole!)



You've definitely got to try on the Frivoles on your trip to Paris! 



Ladybug09 said:


> I personally think you can continue wearing that print. If it were like a halter or something you were hanging out in, then I would say retire it, but you could still wear that.





Sammyjoe said:


> ^^ I agree with ladybug, you really could easily carry on wearing this dress La Van, it does not look young at all, your still young after all.



Mmm ... you ladies have got me thinking about the Bambi dress.  Okay, let's give it another shot! :okay:


----------



## La Vanguardia

*... debuting my MB Astruks ...*

Another full day of business meetings and as it was out of town, I wore my flats for the commute and quickly changed to my heels for my meetings. This is the first time to wear these Manolos and they are really comfortable! I was literally walking in them from one meeting to the next the entire day and my feet have survived! 

... I previously posted close-up pics of the MB Astruks here: http://forum.purseblog.com/the-ward...-30-something-gal-571677-25.html#post15265908

- Mango jersey dress (love the pleating)
- "O" by Isabell Kristensen trench
- Hermès silk chiffon shawl
- Bottega Veneta Montaigne bag
- Manolo Blahnik Astruk heels
- Tory Burch Reva flats


----------



## MrsTGreen

Love your dress. You look impeccable. Have to put Mango on my shopping list. Love to have those manolos too 




La Vanguardia said:


> *... debuting my MB Astruks ...*
> 
> Another full day of business meetings and as it was out of town, I wore my flats for the commute and quickly changed to my heels for my meetings. This is the first time to wear these Manolos and they are really comfortable! I was literally walking in them from one meeting to the next the entire day and my feet have survived!
> 
> ... I previously posted close-up pics of the MB Astruks here: http://forum.purseblog.com/the-ward...-30-something-gal-571677-25.html#post15265908
> 
> - Mango jersey dress (love the pleating)
> - "O" by Isabell Kristensen trench
> - Hermès silk chiffon shawl
> - Bottega Veneta Montaigne bag
> - Manolo Blahnik Astruk heels
> - Tory Burch Reva flats


----------



## loves

*lavan *thanks for the BV clutch story, it's always nice to stumble upon something  unplanned. with H because it is so hard to find an item in our preferred specs, i have to say i find myself plotting and planning and gets tiring. 

love your recent outfit, i always have a weakness for black and white/ivory. great touch of colour too with the scarf. i also love switching to flats when i have a lot of walking to do.


----------



## Ladybug09

I love this look! This is sooo me. 

What is the weather normally like where you are? I ask cause I see you are normally wearing lite trenches and scarves.



La Vanguardia said:


> *... debuting my MB Astruks ...*
> 
> Another full day of business meetings and as it was out of town, I wore my flats for the commute and quickly changed to my heels for my meetings. This is the first time to wear these Manolos and they are really comfortable! I was literally walking in them from one meeting to the next the entire day and my feet have survived!
> 
> ... I previously posted close-up pics of the MB Astruks here: http://forum.purseblog.com/the-ward...-30-something-gal-571677-25.html#post15265908
> 
> - Mango jersey dress (love the pleating)
> - "O" by Isabell Kristensen trench
> - Hermès silk chiffon shawl
> - Bottega Veneta Montaigne bag
> - Manolo Blahnik Astruk heels
> - Tory Burch Reva flats


----------



## La Vanguardia

*Thank you everyone! *



MrsTGreen said:


> Love your dress. You look impeccable. Have to put Mango on my shopping list. Love to have those manolos too



Mango has some great stuff! Go get the Manolos so we can be shoe twins. Let me know if you need an SA at the boutique in NYC.



loves said:


> *lavan *thanks for the BV clutch story, it's always nice to stumble upon something  unplanned. with H because it is so hard to find an item in our preferred specs, i have to say i find myself plotting and planning and gets tiring.
> 
> love your recent outfit, i always have a weakness for black and white/ivory. great touch of colour too with the scarf. i also love switching to flats when i have a lot of walking to do.



The waiting game and search for THE "right" bag at H can get quite tedious. I've had my share of trials and errors and am sick and tired of it. I haven't bought anything at H in quite a while. I do have two orders and I have no idea when, and if, I'll get them. The boutique said my orders are in the system but they haven't heard from Paris yet. Oh, well!

Speaking of flats, I'm thinking I need a grey one ... mmm ... 



Ladybug09 said:


> I love this look! This is sooo me.
> 
> What is the weather normally like where you are? I ask cause I see you are normally wearing lite trenches and scarves.



I live in Switzerland where it rains a lot and sometimes summer kind of comes and goes lol!  For example, today it's only 15ºC!  But when it's a beautiful day, I can't complain. It is indeed beautiful with the lake and the Swiss Alps in the background!  I do hope it becomes sunny again!


----------



## La Vanguardia

*... navy stripes ...*

DD and I were out and about in town. We were in one of our favorite cafés with a friend and then went window shopping. OK, I did get three leggings at a bargain ... only about USD 20!

I got this striped top years ago and already packed it in the "Sophie when she's older" box. But I took it out again lol! I got the cashmere cardigan this season because I couldn't find my GAP off-white cardigan anywhere. I searched and searched, but nothing! I do love this new one I got because the length is perfect and I don't need to fold the sleeves! The silk ruffle detail below the neck and along the edges is also a nice touch. It also actually had huge plastic buttons to close it, but I had the boutique remove them.

- Mango top
- Moschino Cheap and Chic cashmere/silk cardigan
- Marc by Marc Jacobs Charlie jeans
- Gucci sequined ballerinas
- Gucci Bamboo backpack (really old and a hand-me-down from my sister)


----------



## Sammyjoe

La Vanguardia said:


> *The waiting game and search for THE "right" bag at H can get quite tedious. I've had my share of trials and errors and am sick and tired of it.* I haven't bought anything at H in quite a while. I do have two orders and I have no idea when, and if, I'll get them. The boutique said my orders are in the system but they haven't heard from Paris yet. Oh, well!


 
Totally agree!!


----------



## queennadine

You look impeccable, as always!


----------



## loves

ita, i'm also sick and tired of the H game. i'm rerouting my funds to vca, clothes and shoes instead.

i haven't seen that gucci backpack in years, wow thanks for bringing it out! my very first designer bag i bought myself was the bamboo handled handbag, i think it's still around somewhere. still useasble today, very classic and it retailed for only SGD880. my gosh, imagine it was expensive then.

btw is that the 10 motif around your neck? can't see. lovely outfit, very casual and comfortable


----------



## Julide

*LaVan *you look wonderful as always!!I agree about H, there are so many other places where I can spend my money and get instant gratification!!


----------



## loves

on the instant gratification *Julide*


----------



## littleblackbag

When I grow up I want to be you 

Thank you so much *La Van* for taking the time and effort to post your fabulous pics. You really are an inspiration. xx


----------



## Elina0408

I am in Love with your MB!! I will go to MB boutique here to see if I can order them!! (You bought them from NY, do you think is possible to find them here?)


----------



## La Vanguardia

*Thank you everyone! *



Sammyjoe said:


> Totally agree!!





loves said:


> ita, i'm also sick and tired of the H game. i'm rerouting my funds to vca, clothes and shoes instead.
> 
> i haven't seen that gucci backpack in years, wow thanks for bringing it out! my very first designer bag i bought myself was the bamboo handled handbag, i think it's still around somewhere. still useasble today, very classic and it retailed for only SGD880. my gosh, imagine it was expensive then.
> 
> btw is that the 10 motif around your neck? can't see. lovely outfit, very casual and comfortable





Julide said:


> *LaVan *you look wonderful as always!!I agree about H, there are so many other places where I can spend my money and get instant gratification!!



There's just so much BS going on with acquiring a Birkin (or sometimes anything H in the right color/size) and I always find myself laughing when I go to a new boutique and the SAs tell me the same old story. Oh, PUUULLLEEAAZZEEEE!!! 

In addition, I think that once you get the first Birkin, it's anyway easier to get the next ones. It's just a matter of waiting and waiting and waiting. I have also kind of lost interest somehow because there's just so many Birkins currently being sold (at least from all the reveals I see) and it feels somehow less exclusive than it used to be. Call me a snob or whatever, but honestly, I don't want to shell out almost USD 10,000 for a ubiquitous bag.

*loves - *Yeap, I'm wearing the 10-motif YG/MOP Vintage Alhambra necklace. I also totally hear ya about the Gucci bag. I remember it sounding so expensive when my sister got it almost 15 years ago. I do  the bamboo handle and knob of this bag. 



queennadine said:


> You look impeccable, as always!







littleblackbag said:


> When I grow up I want to be you



You crack me up! 



Elina0408 said:


> I am in Love with your MB!! I will go to MB boutique here to see if I can order them!! (You bought them from NY, do you think is possible to find them here?)



I'm not sure if it's available in London ... it could be an exclusive model for NYC. Let me know if you need an SA at the Manhattan boutique in case you can't find it there.


----------



## La Vanguardia

*... rain, rain, go away ...*

Oh, gosh, it's been raining the whole freaking day! But that didn't stop me from having a quiet lunch by myself while reading Vogue Spain and drinking a glass of Swiss white wine at one of my favorite cafés. Plus, I went to the movies to watch SATC 2 again!  Ah, such an entertaining film. 

By the way, while I was window shopping, I found a boutique selling different styles of wrap dresses. I tried a couple on but the torsos were a bit too long for me. However, the owner said she could easily alter the dress ... OR ... better yet, custom make one for me.  I asked if she had shantung silk and she brought out a catalog with dozens and dozens of colors to choose from. I'm definitely going back there and get one (or two) made! 

- Prada top
- Moschino denim skirt
- Burberry jacket
- Longchamp Le Pliage bag with Eiffel Tower print
- Gucci rain boots
- Claire's necklace (this also had big shiny discs but I removed them. I think it looks better just with the small matte ones)


----------



## Shoppinmel

La Vanguardia said:


> *... denim romance ... *
> 
> DD and I were out and about again. I decided to go for a bit of a romantic look wearing my lace/cotton/silk top, pleated silk belt and jeans!
> 
> As you can see, one of the reasons why I don't wear skinny jeans/leggings (except with a super long top, a tunic or a short dress) is because of my huge thighs!  Hence, I always need a bit of flared bottoms to balance them out. And, because of my thigh complex, I wear mostly dresses/skirts to hide them!
> 
> - Blumarine top
> - Calvin Klein jeans
> - Louis Vuitton Alma PM bag
> - Gucci sequined ballerinas
> - Nina Ricci belt (This was in the runway several years ago and I obsessed about it. I couldn't find it here so I called the boutique in Paris and tried to explain what the belt looked like. I'm so happy I got it!)



Just had to say how much I LOVE this outfit and adore your belt!!  I see why you had to track that beauty down.


----------



## AmberLeBon

^looking good! love the boots - we are twins on the pliage tower bag too!

I went to see SATC last night, some very funny moments!


----------



## loves

lavan, love the color of the denim and fucshia. and your lastest outfit, that blumarine top is GORGEOUS. you look fab! ehhh if you even want to get rid of that top, lmk! 

ita birkins are everywhere these days. that's why if i'm in the market for a birkin, i'm only looking at the 25s now. 

btw the vintage alhambra 10motif looks fab on you. i'm still contemplating between the 10 motif or 20 motif. i'm leaning towards the 10 since i've a bracelet and then i'm getting the white/grey mop btw the finger ring to finish off my set  *runs off to start saving*


----------



## babyskyblue

Great casual outfit!  LaVan, I wanted to ask, all of your tops are just the perfect length.  Did you fold the bottom by any chance and hide it inside?  TIA!!



La Vanguardia said:


>


----------



## La Vanguardia

*Thank you everyone!*  



AmberLeBon said:


> ^looking good! love the boots - we are twins on the pliage tower bag too!
> 
> I went to see SATC last night, some very funny moments!



The Gucci rain boots are great! I was so happy I found them. I was lusting after the Hunter ones but since my legs are short, they were right at my knees and looked odd. These Gucci ones are perfect for petites! 



babyskyblue said:


> Great casual outfit!  LaVan, I wanted to ask, all of your tops are just the perfect length.  Did you fold the bottom by any chance and hide it inside?  TIA!!



You got that right! I do fold many of my tops at the bottom so that the length is proportional to my height. 



loves said:


> lavan, love the color of the denim and fucshia. and your lastest outfit, that blumarine top is GORGEOUS. you look fab! ehhh if you even want to get rid of that top, lmk!
> 
> ita birkins are everywhere these days. that's why if i'm in the market for a birkin, i'm only looking at the 25s now.
> 
> btw the vintage alhambra 10motif looks fab on you. i'm still contemplating between the 10 motif or 20 motif. i'm leaning towards the 10 since i've a bracelet and then i'm getting the white/grey mop btw the finger ring to finish off my set  *runs off to start saving*



Hey, the Blumarine white top is a keeper, one of my favorites! But if I become too fat for it, I'll let you know! 

Oooh, I'd also like a 25cm Birkin. I think it will be fabulous for day to night wear. I'm finding myself bringing less and less things when I go out. But the 30cm is just also so practical as I can shove my mini shopping sprees in there lol! 

VCA wise, I think you can't go wrong with either 10 or 20 motifs. Either way, you can link your bracelet to both. I once saw a lady linking her VCA Vintage Alhambra pieces together (longer than 20 motifs) and it looked FABULOUS! As for me though, as I've always wanted a 20, I find myself wanting one more and more. I just can't decide whether to get another 10 motifs YG/MOP to link to my current one or a full 20-motif turquoise/WG. Logic tells me that another 10 will be much more practical, useful and cheaper. Plus, I can wear MOP all year round.


----------



## mrsDIY88

more lovely outfits *LaVan*, thanks for posting all these pics!


----------



## loves

La Vanguardia said:


> Hey, the Blumarine white top is a keeper, one of my favorites! But if I become too fat for it, I'll let you know!


 
well if you put it this way then i hope you keep it forever 



> Oooh, I'd also like a 25cm Birkin. I think it will be fabulous for day to night wear. I'm finding myself bringing less and less things when I go out. But the 30cm is just also so practical as I can shove my mini shopping sprees in there lol!


 
ita and bringing out my 25 actually makes me shop less 



> VCA wise, I think you can't go wrong with either 10 or 20 motifs. Either way, you can link your bracelet to both. I once saw a lady linking her VCA Vintage Alhambra pieces together (longer than 20 motifs) and it looked FABULOUS! As for me though, as I've always wanted a 20, I find myself wanting one more and more. I just can't decide whether to get another 10 motifs YG/MOP to link to my current one or a full 20-motif turquoise/WG. Logic tells me that another 10 will be much more practical, useful and cheaper. Plus, I can wear MOP all year round.


 
i almost got the turquoise earrings/pendant but seeing that i won't wear it as often i decided to complete my mop set instead and yes i also thought i can wear it all year round. 

well we will find out sooner or later what we finally decide on!


----------



## dreamdoll

*La Van*, I love your latest outfit, and we're twins on the Le pilage!! 
Ooh, and I have to say, I'm hooked on those 25Bs


----------



## La Vanguardia

*I hope everyone is having a fabulous weekend! *


----------



## La Vanguardia

loves said:


> ita and bringing out my 25 actually makes me shop less
> 
> i almost got the turquoise earrings/pendant but seeing that i won't wear it as often i decided to complete my mop set instead and yes i also thought i can wear it all year round.
> 
> well we will find out sooner or later what we finally decide on!



Mmm ... sounds like a good plan to bring a smaller bag and shop less. I've got to try this! 

I hear ya about the turquoise. Actually, the more I wear my 10-motif MOP, the more I'm convinced that getting another 10-motif MOP to link will be the best option. I think MOP brightens up my face and I  that!


----------



## La Vanguardia

dreamdoll said:


> *La Van*, I love your latest outfit, and we're twins on the Le pilage!!
> Ooh, and I have to say, I'm hooked on those 25Bs



Whaaa ... another 25cm enabler!


----------



## La Vanguardia

mrsDIY88 said:


> more lovely outfits *LaVan*, thanks for posting all these pics!



I hope Samantha is doing well. I can't believe our babies are almost 9 months old. Gosh, time does fly!

Sophie just starting to crawl and it's so amusing to watch her. She still has no teeth though ... arrgghhh ... it's driving me nuts that she has all the symptoms of teething since a few months and still no teeth!


----------



## La Vanguardia

*... the sun is out! ... *

Yippie!!! Summer is back! :sunnies It's such a beautiful day so DD and I went strolling around town. Then, we took a nice boat ride along the lake. I do hope the sunny weather lasts!

This dress was one of those impulse buys a few months ago while killing time at the airport on my way to Venice, Italy. Since winter was dragging on, the yellow color just looked so happy and fun.  

- M Missoni dress
- Giuseppe Zanotti jeweled slippers
- Louis Vuitton Alma PM 







I bought a hat today from a local boutique. The brand says Pringle but I don't think it has anything to do with Pringle of Scotland.  I think it'll be great to pair with jeans and a T-shirt or a simple dress. Here's a modelling pic:


----------



## hypoxia

Such a beautiful summer outfit!  I love the happy yellow dress


----------



## mrb4bags

Lovely as always Lavan.  I am a huge fan of Missoni and this dress 
looks so pretty on you and the hat is just the right addition to a perfect
summer day outfit.


----------



## daynci

how do i get that wardrobe in 10 years?


----------



## mishkaluv

La Vanguardia said:


> *... shades of green and brown ... *
> 
> Out and about in town on a cold/rainy spring day! Had a fabulous time with friends sans bebé!
> 
> Mmm ... I think I should have worn a belt ... oh, well, next time then. By the way, I've gotten over the Chanel tweed flap bag. I went to the boutique today to try it on again, but I wasn't feeling so much love for it anymore. It's a good thing I thought about it instead of impulsively buying it! I did, however, get a 50s-style wrap dress from a local boutique but the length needs to shortened. I can't wait to get it!
> 
> - Etro cashmere top
> - Etro silk pleated skirt
> - Benetton jacket
> - Hermès 30cm Birkin
> - Gucci boots



I usually do not post here, just admire from afar.  And I must say that you always, regardless of what you are wearing or the occasion, always are so perfectly put together.  However, I think that will change.  I am head-over-heels for your Etro skirt....it is TDF!!!!!


----------



## mishkaluv

La Vanguardia said:


> *... 50s style to SATC 2 ...*
> 
> Ahhh, I had some Mommy time off and enjoyed the afternoon watching SATC 2.  I  it and the outfits of all four gals were just FABULOUS ... the clothes, the shoes, the accessories ... they were all drool-worthy! Ah, and the patterns and colors!!!
> 
> I opted for the 50s style with my new wrap dress that I bought a couple of weeks ago, which had to be shortened by quite a bit. But I was shocked that the alteration cost around USD 50! I mean, how much fabric could there be to hem and how difficult is it to shorten a simple wrap dress? Oh, well, I guess as long as it fits, it's all good!
> 
> - Annex dress (local boutique and the lady who owns it sometimes uses designer fabrics ... this one is from Brioni)
> - Dumond Mary Jane pumps (really affordable/comfortable shoes that I got in Brazil years ago when I lived there)
> - Louis Vuitton Alma PM bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also bought a cheap necklace from Claire's.


You look perfect, and not just for SATC!!  That dress....OMG!!  I love it and is totally my style!


----------



## Bitten

La Vanguardia said:


> *... the sun is out! ... *
> 
> Yippie!!! Summer is back! :sunnies It's such a beautiful day so DD and I went strolling around town. Then, we took a nice boat ride along the lake. I do hope the sunny weather lasts!
> 
> This dress was one of those impulse buys a few months ago while killing time at the airport on my way to Venice, Italy. Since winter was dragging on, the yellow color just looked so happy and fun.
> 
> - M Missoni dress
> - Giuseppe Zanotti jeweled slippers
> - Louis Vuitton Alma PM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bought a hat today from a local boutique. The brand says Pringle but I don't think it has anything to do with Pringle of Scotland.  I think it'll be great to pair with jeans and a T-shirt or a simple dress. Here's a modelling pic:



LOVE it *LaVan*!! It's so happy and bright! And the VCA action shots


----------



## MrsTGreen

Your GZ jeweled slippers are FABULOUS




La Vanguardia said:


> *... the sun is out! ... *
> 
> Yippie!!! Summer is back! :sunnies It's such a beautiful day so DD and I went strolling around town. Then, we took a nice boat ride along the lake. I do hope the sunny weather lasts!
> 
> This dress was one of those impulse buys a few months ago while killing time at the airport on my way to Venice, Italy. Since winter was dragging on, the yellow color just looked so happy and fun.
> 
> - M Missoni dress
> - Giuseppe Zanotti jeweled slippers
> - Louis Vuitton Alma PM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bought a hat today from a local boutique. The brand says Pringle but I don't think it has anything to do with Pringle of Scotland.  I think it'll be great to pair with jeans and a T-shirt or a simple dress. Here's a modelling pic:


----------



## queennadine

I LOVE LOVE LOVE that Missoni dress!!!  And you look stunning in it!


----------



## MrsTGreen

LaVan...I also bookmarked your "the sun is out" outfit.(I have bookmarked some of your other outfits too). Your dress collection is wonderful and I hope to one day have a dress collection on my own. I did find a dress I like so I'm on my way. Also, your VCA necklace and matching earrings is TDF! That set is on my wish list. Thanks for being an inspiration


----------



## loves

love that hat and the missoni dress looks very pretty
i think you wear the vca 10 motif very well. you should absolutely get another 10 motif to make it a 20.

we're twins on the GZ jewelled sandals


----------



## Princess Pink

La Vanguardia said:


> *
> 
> Thank you for your comment. I'm not sure whether you're quite happy that the dress does not suit me because of your smiley icon. :confused1
> 
> *


*

Hi La Vanguardia. I don't know why you would bother to question whether that I was "quite happy" that I thought that your dress did not suit you.......nothing to be happy or sad about - it's just a dress LOL! I just passed comment on how I think your outfit looked that day, nothing sinister! It just didn't do you any justice for your height and shape. I do look at your thread and some of your outfits are gorgeous while others (IMO) are a total miss! You may feel reassured that people do encourage you by writing positive comments, however, as an experienced poster, you must also surely understand that not everyone has to or will agree with what you submit on an open forum 

P.S. If you check out the "smilies" you will see that the icon I used was a "nuts" (i.e. shocked) smiley - not a "happy" one ...by the way.....*


----------



## Bitten

^^^ Well I think that's rude. If you've got nothing nice to say, how about keeping your opinion on the inside?


----------



## Princess Pink

Bitten said:


> ^^^ Well I think that's rude. If you've got nothing nice to say, how about keeping your opinion on the inside?




So you may think LOL but it's just my honest opinion, just as you are allowed yours. If I wanted to be rude I probably could have written in a much more descriptive way LOL but I just said it didn't suit her. Simple. Where is it said that you have to agree with everything? If you choose to post photos of yourself on an open forum then you have to be prepared to take judgment either way  that's how it is.


----------



## Bitten

Please don't play the wide-eyed ingenue "I'm just being honest, what's the problem?" Being honest is not an all-season pass to being rude to or about people. Good manners require more subtlety than that.


----------



## Princess Pink

I can't understand why you are getting all twisted up about it! LOL anyway, I stand by my view.


----------



## hypoxia

Bitten said:


> Please don't play the wide-eyed ingenue "I'm just being honest, what's the problem?" Being honest is not an all-season pass to being rude to or about people. Good manners require more subtlety than that.



Wise words, Bitten 

More on topic, I think LaVan looks incredibly chic in every photo I've ever seen... and that's the honest truth!


----------



## Kristinelooi

LaVan, I have been a silent follower of yours. You have always looked wonderful from
your pre-pregnancy till now. I am impressed with the effort you take to look good all the time.


----------



## AmberLeBon

LaVan, you look super summery and great in the Missoni! I too have some of these dresses, great for summer! thankyou for sharing, it takes time and effort to dress nicely and post pics as you do, what a lovely example


----------



## Swanky

Princess Pink, it's less than fabulous to come into someone's personal thread and post negatively about their personal photos.  I mean, why do that?  Just bad manners, so expect to get called out on it.

:back2topic: LaVan doesn't deserve her thread to go off topic like this, no one does.


----------



## Princess Pink

^^ If you care to look back on the thread, I just posted ONE comment that ONE outfit in one particular photo did not suit her. Perhaps it was the way the photo was taken? Anyway, that's it. Can't believe everyone is getting so up in arms! And they are NOT "private" photos - they are public! If one can only take "positive" comments in life then there is something seriously wrong.

Sorry but I believe in freedom of speech - not following like sheep.


----------



## Swanky

Yeah, well you don't have freedom of speech here, this is a privately owned website and we tend to play nice here. 
When people post a personal photo of themselves maybe a little thoughtfulness would be a better idea.  
I'm just saying, if you're going to be critical of people, expect to get it back


----------



## Sammyjoe

Thank you Swanky!!

Imo La Van has not put a foot wrong in her fashion sense and style. If you have nothing nice to say - button it!!!


----------



## Sammyjoe

I  your M Missoni dress!!

The VCA butterflies ring just sets it off along with the ribbon around the dress at the top left angle.


----------



## loves

Sammyjoe said:


> The *VCA butterflies ring* just sets it off along with the ribbon around the dress at the top left angle.


 
now how did i miss that? i need to get my eyes checked
love that hat, really


----------



## Samia

LaVan, looking great as usual, love all the new outfits! I admire your style and would love to live in your wardrobe


----------



## La Vanguardia

*Thank you for all the support! *:urock:

... LaVan serving champagne for everyone to enjoy! Let's all relax and chill! 



Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> :back2topic:



Thank you Swanky!


----------



## La Vanguardia

mrb4bags said:


> I am a huge fan of Missoni and this dress
> looks so pretty on you and the hat is just the right addition to a perfect
> summer day outfit.





queennadine said:


> I LOVE LOVE LOVE that Missoni dress!!!





Sammyjoe said:


> I  your M Missoni dress!!



Isn't the yellow Missoni dress fun! I only have a couple of Missoni pieces and I love them ... so comfortable too! The only thing is since I don't have much of a waist, the thin belt accentuates my belly. I can't seem to get rid of my pregnancy belly pouch. :lolots:



AmberLeBon said:


> thank you for sharing, it takes time and effort to dress nicely and post pics as you do, what a lovely example



I have nothing to do!  I'm glad I could share my outfits and it's actually a good diary for me so that I have a reference to look back and improve, change, or just experiment with my outfits. 



daynci said:


> how do i get that wardrobe in 10 years?



Trial and error ... and I'm still learning!



mishkaluv said:


> I usually do not post here, just admire from afar.  And I must say that you always, regardless of what you are wearing or the occasion, always are so perfectly put together.





Kristinelooi said:


> LaVan, I have been a silent follower of yours. You have always looked wonderful from
> your pre-pregnancy till now. I am impressed with the effort you take to look good all the time.





Princess Pink said:


> I do look at your thread and some of your outfits are gorgeous while others (IMO) are a total miss!



Thanks so much for reading and looking at my thread!


----------



## La Vanguardia

MrsTGreen said:


> Your GZ jeweled slippers are FABULOUS



There's a funny story with these GZ slippers. I first saw them at Saks on a trip to NYC a few years ago. I loved them and thought that maybe I'll buy them in Europe as they might be cheaper! I called the boutique in Milan, reserved the slippers, and went all the way there. Well, they were more expensive in Milan ... go figure! Oh, well, at least I enjoyed a nice day shopping in Milan!



MrsTGreen said:


> I did find a dress I like so I'm on my way.



Oooh, which dress did you get? Please do share if you can!


----------



## La Vanguardia

loves said:


> we're twins on the GZ jewelled sandals





loves said:


> now how did i miss that? i need to get my eyes checked
> love that hat, really:



We're not only GZ twins, also VCA Two Butterflies twins!!! By the way, I thought of you when I bought the hat. Looking at your outfits, I thought that this hat will suit you really well! You are so fabulously chic!


----------



## La Vanguardia

*... a day at the children's zoo ...*

We went to the children's zoo and I wore my new hat. DD loved the goats! Actually, I did too! They are so darn cute ... I want one lol! :lolots:

By the way, I wore this top recently and I think I kind of like it better this way ... more casual. Let me know what you think and here's the link to the old post: http://forum.purseblog.com/the-wardrobe/lavans-closet-the-wardrobe-of-30-something-gal-571677-32.html#post15411972 

- Exetera Paris top
- Tally Weijl leggings (great bargain! I got 3 on sale for around USD 20)
- Lanvin flats
- Balenciaga City bag
- Pringle hat


----------



## Mekinfrance

^^^ Love your "zoo" outfit! Looks so comfy!
You always look so appropiate for the occasion


----------



## Bitten

Love it *LaVan*!!!! V. chic  AND practical for a day of zoo-hopping with DD. And is that the VCA bird hanging out on your finger?? How in keeping with the animal-theme!!!

We actually have a goat on our property - it keeps our horses company!!He was not a purchase or anything, just turned up one day in the stables and we figured, why not!? Horses and goats are companion animals, they like hanging out together. 

Our billy is def. not as cute as the goats you saw at the zoo - they're GORGEOUS.


----------



## loves

La Vanguardia said:


> We're not only GZ twins, also VCA Two Butterflies twins!!! By the way, I thought of you when I bought the hat. Looking at your outfits, I thought that this hat will suit you really well! You are so fabulously chic!


 
i don't have the guts to wear a hat here in southeast asia though but what a compliment esp from you, thanks 

love that hat in the zoo outfit, w/o the hat it'd be a lovely outfit but with it, it just takes it up a level


----------



## loves

Bitten said:


> Love it *LaVan*!!!! V. chic AND practical for a day of zoo-hopping with DD. And is that the VCA bird hanging out on your finger?


 
i _never _notice bling till someone mentions it...

guess i'm still a clotheshorse at heart  i love how you work the BOP ring into your casual outfits. eh might as well make full use of that gorgeous ring right?


----------



## Bitten

loves said:


> *i never notice bling till someone mentions it...*
> 
> guess i'm still a clotheshorse at heart  i love how you work the BOP ring into your casual outfits. eh might as well make full use of that gorgeous ring right?



It's all good *loves*, I'll point it out to you, I never miss it!


----------



## loves

Bitten said:


> It's all good *loves*, I'll point it out to you, I never miss it!


 
*hangs around Bitten*


----------



## mrsDIY88

so fun and sporty! perfect for a zoo outing day. looked like great wehather too. 

you look stylish, as always.


----------



## Mrs. SR

*LaVan* I always enjoy your pictures and posts, and had to come out of lurking to tell you how amazing you always look. I especially like your zoo outfit.


----------



## AmberLeBon

La Van, fab pics! you look like your having a really fun day out....


----------



## Ladybug09

loves said:


> i don't have the guts to wear a hat here in southeast asia though but what a compliment esp from you, thanks
> 
> love that hat in the zoo outfit, w/o the hat it'd be a lovely outfit but with it, it just takes it up a level


 

why can't you wear a hat? is it against customs or frowned upon??


----------



## Sammyjoe

Love the shot of you ducking through the jigsaw!

Cute pic of you and Sophie. That billy goat is looking pretty close to the VCA bird ring! Like he wants to lick it!


----------



## AmberLeBon

La Van, little question, Ive noticed a lot of ladies who own the BTF 's rings wear them on their middle finger, is this what VCA recommends or could we wear then on the ring finger too? sadly, the Bird ring my store had was so tiny it would only fit my little finger!!


----------



## Martina_Italy

LaVan, I love your zoo outfit!! You look perfect even for such an informal occasion!!


----------



## candy2100

Super cute outfit for the zoo- and I love the "action" of the shot as well.


----------



## LushBoutique

LaVan ..you are so chic!  You have an amazing wardrobe so classy and trendy and I can tell you carry yourself very well !   You also have a beautiful family  I can't wait to see more wonderful outfits.


----------



## twigski

Lavan~you look fab as usual! I love your missoni dress & the zoo outfit!! I can't wait until my son is old enough for me to take him to the zoo!


----------



## twigski

Princess Pink said:


> ^^ If you care to look back on the thread, I just posted ONE comment that ONE outfit in one particular photo did not suit her. Perhaps it was the way the photo was taken? Anyway, that's it. Can't believe everyone is getting so up in arms! And they are NOT "private" photos - they are public! If one can only take "positive" comments in life then there is something seriously wrong.
> 
> Sorry but I believe in freedom of speech - not following like sheep.


Perhaps you should change your user name to princess green.


----------



## monap_1981

Love the Missoni dress!  And your Alma looks great with it!



La Vanguardia said:


> *... the sun is out! ... *
> 
> Yippie!!! Summer is back! :sunnies It's such a beautiful day so DD and I went strolling around town. Then, we took a nice boat ride along the lake. I do hope the sunny weather lasts!
> 
> This dress was one of those impulse buys a few months ago while killing time at the airport on my way to Venice, Italy. Since winter was dragging on, the yellow color just looked so happy and fun.
> 
> - M Missoni dress
> - Giuseppe Zanotti jeweled slippers
> - Louis Vuitton Alma PM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bought a hat today from a local boutique. The brand says Pringle but I don't think it has anything to do with Pringle of Scotland.  I think it'll be great to pair with jeans and a T-shirt or a simple dress. Here's a modelling pic:


----------



## loves

Ladybug09 said:


> why can't you wear a hat? is it against customs or frowned upon??


 
we just don't have the habit of wearing hats here. wear a hat and you stand out. nothing wrong with it but not the kind of attention i want to get. i'm old fashioned i guess


----------



## loves

amberlebon my 2cents 
i originally ordered the btw the finger ring to be worn on my ring finger. however i realised that it not only looks better on the middle, it also fits better.  so i re-ordered another size. 

i can wear my ring on the ring finger on my other hand but i don't wear it there that often.


----------



## floppykelly

My VCA Butterfly ring fell apart. It was fortunately in my house. I took it back and it was defective. They are making me a new one, no charge. The white diamond missing body of that Butterfly was MIA. We couldn't find it since it went flying in a large room. All who own this ring check that the Butterflies are attached well to the mounting. I have purchased many items from them and this is a first for me. I was shocked!
La Van, you are always dressed so well. Your darling daughter is precious.


----------



## La Vanguardia

*Thank you everyone and welcome to all the new posters! *

As for my zoo outfit, I normally don't wear leggings because of my thigh complex. I first tried on several "normal" tops but I didn't feel comfortable showing my thighs and butt. :lolots: In the end, I opted for the long white tunic top.



Bitten said:


> And is that the VCA bird hanging out on your finger?? How in keeping with the animal-theme!!!
> 
> We actually have a goat on our property - it keeps our horses company!!He was not a purchase or anything, just turned up one day in the stables and we figured, why not!? Horses and goats are companion animals, they like hanging out together.



Yeap! That's my Birds of Paradise BTF ring. By the way, I didn't know that goats and horses like to keep each other company. Thanks for the info ... it's fun to learn something new everyday!



loves said:


> i don't have the guts to wear a hat here in southeast asia though but what a compliment esp from you, thanks
> 
> love that hat in the zoo outfit, w/o the hat it'd be a lovely outfit but with it, it just takes it up a level



I hear ya about the hat. The interesting thing in Asia is that even though it's very fashion forward (and I think Asians like to dress up in general), people tend to look at you when you go beyond the "norm." 



loves said:


> i love how you work the BOP ring into your casual outfits. eh might as well make full use of that gorgeous ring right?



I'm making it worth every penny ... or in my case, Swiss Franc!



mrsDIY88 said:


> so fun and sporty! perfect for a zoo outing day. looked like great wehather too.



We were lucky with the weather. On our way home, there was a thunderstorm! 



Sammyjoe said:


> Love the shot of you ducking through the jigsaw!
> 
> Cute pic of you and Sophie. That billy goat is looking pretty close to the VCA bird ring! Like he wants to lick it!



My sister saw the picture and she said I didn't need to duck since I'm not tall enough to hit the jigsaw! And man, those goats kept on trying to eat my shirt! 



AmberLeBon said:


> La Van, little question, Ive noticed a lot of ladies who own the BTF 's rings wear them on their middle finger, is this what VCA recommends or could we wear then on the ring finger too? sadly, the Bird ring my store had was so tiny it would only fit my little finger!!



It's just a personal choice. I think the Two Butterflies and Birds of Paradise BTF rings look more balanced in the middle finger. For example, the Two Butterflies appear like they're floating on your hands while I find the Birds of Paradise ring sits better in the middle finger. However, I prefer the Socrates BTF ring in the ring finger, otherwise it's too tiny and gets a bit lost in the middle finger.



twigski said:


> Lavan~you look fab as usual! I love your missoni dress & the zoo outfit!! I can't wait until my son is old enough for me to take him to the zoo!



It's really fun for kids in the children's zoo since they can pet and feed the animals. When DD is big enough, I'd also like to ride the pony with her.



monap_1981 said:


> Love the Missoni dress!  And your Alma looks great with it!



I also think the Alma and yellow Missoni dress are perfect for each other!



floppykelly said:


> My VCA Butterfly ring fell apart. It was fortunately in my house. I took it back and it was defective. They are making me a new one, no charge. The white diamond missing body of that Butterfly was MIA. We couldn't find it since it went flying in a large room. All who own this ring check that the Butterflies are attached well to the mounting. I have purchased many items from them and this is a first for me. I was shocked!



OMG!  I'm glad VCA can repair it without cost. Thanks for sharing this! 

... runs to check the mounting on my ring!


----------



## La Vanguardia

*... yellow and turquoise ... *

Out and about in town running errands. DD and I also hanged out at a café at the lakeside. DD enjoyed watching people and feeling the breeze.

... and, from the other side of the world is my new Bottega Veneta medium classic Veneta in yolk. I've always wanted a yellow bag but couldn't find the "perfect" shade of yellow. When I first saw yolk, it was definitely my kind of yellow. However, they didn't have it here in the classic Veneta style. I was really happy when I found out it was available at the BV boutique in Hawaii, and, on sale! 

Regarding my outfit, I first thought of wearing a yellow top, but I wanted the bag to stand out. Then I tried a white T-shirt, but it looked off. In the end, I opted for this turquoise shirt. Mmm ... I think I need to get my skirt shortened though. 

- Cheap shirt from Brazil
- Clube Chocolate skirt (overpriced Brazilian brand but I thought having the white silk embroidered organza over the cotton skirt was quite original)
- J. Crew jeweled belt
- Bottega Veneta classic Veneta bag
- Giuseppe Zanotti jeweled slippers






... close up of my new bag. I'm not really into shoulder bags since they tend to slide off my shoulders ... the exception being the medium classic Veneta (it stays put!). Plus, it can also be handheld.


----------



## monap_1981

This bag is beautiful!  And I think the size of the bag is perfect. If it would be a bigger size, the effect of yellow color would be too overpowering.  

But this size is perfect!




La Vanguardia said:


> *... yellow and turquoise ... *
> 
> Out and about in town running errands. DD and I also hanged out at a café at the lakeside. DD enjoyed watching people and feeling the breeze.
> 
> ... and, from the other side of the world is my new Bottega Veneta medium classic Veneta in yolk. I've always wanted a yellow bag but couldn't find the "perfect" shade of yellow. When I first saw yolk, it was definitely my kind of yellow. However, they didn't have it here in the classic Veneta style. I was really happy when I found out it was available at the BV boutique in Hawaii, and, on sale!
> 
> Regarding my outfit, I first thought of wearing a yellow top, but I wanted the bag to stand out. Then I tried a white T-shirt, but it looked off. In the end, I opted for this turquoise shirt. Mmm ... I think I need to get my skirt shortened though.
> 
> - Cheap shirt from Brazil
> - Clube Chocolate skirt (overpriced Brazilian brand but I thought having the white silk embroidered organza over the cotton skirt was quite original)
> - J. Crew jeweled belt
> - Bottega Veneta classic Veneta bag
> - Giuseppe Zanotti jeweled slippers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... close up of my new bag. I'm not really into shoulder bags since they tend to slide off my shoulders ... the exception being the medium classic Veneta (it stays put!). Plus, it can also be handheld.


----------



## lily25

One of my fav combos, turquoise and yellow, I'm a sucker for yellow, like those bugs that are attracted from this colour!


----------



## flipchickmc

LOVE your new yellow BV!  Such a great color.


----------



## Dukeprincess

Oooh I  your new BV!


----------



## mrb4bags

Another perfect color combination.  I just adore turquoise and yellow.

Your new handbag is just the right shade of yellow for your outfit.  Love it!!


----------



## floppykelly

I love this outfit. Your bag is gorgeous.


----------



## shoogrrl

*LaVan* - Loving all the spring colors!   The Missoni dress absolutely gorgeous.  I'm a fan of yellow myself and it's definitely perfect for this season.   Any chance that they have this dress left anywhere?!    The VCA necklace and hat are such nice touches.  And of course, the latest ensemble with the yummy BV.... ah... you never disappoint!


----------



## Bitten

That BV is gorgeous *LaVan*, the whole outfit is so bright and juicy!!


----------



## KristyDarling

Just looking at that yellow bag makes me feel all cheery! lol. I love that you don't shy away from color and that you have FUN with putting together an outfit. Above all, you always dress like a LADY. A lot of fashionable women these days put so much emphasis on sex, sex, sex....or trendy trendy trendy....of course at the end of the day, it doesn't really matter because it's all about how the outfit makes YOU feel, but truthfully, I like how your outfits make ME feel! lol. You are pure femininity and grace!! So refreshing, I love it!


----------



## ceci

OMG *LaVan* It's been so long!!! Your DD is so cute & really, time flies!!!

I didn't get to check out TPF as often as I'm also back to work (from home) 3 months ago. I'm glad I drop by The Wardrobe forum tonight. I really love how you present your outfits in different color combination! Love it! You are always so brave to try many bold colors! It really cheer me up too! 

BTW, I just read your DD turned 9-mth & still no teeth yet. I can tell you that NO WORRY - my DD didn't cut her 1st tooth until 1 week after her 1st birthday  which was just a few weeks ago. Even a friend (dentist) of my in-laws said that's a good thing for the baby - well I don't know the reason but I feel better when she says so  I'll keep coming back once in a while for sure


----------



## tulip618

you look fab as always!! The missoni dress is just TDF!!!!!


----------



## burberryprncess

La Van, how time fly so fast.  It's already been 9 months and your daughter is so adorable.  Love your thread!


----------



## loves

KristyDarling said:


> utfit. Above all, you always dress like a LADY. A lot of fashionable women these days put so much emphasis on sex, sex, sex....or trendy trendy trendy....!


 
ITA on the dressing sexy part 99% of women dress to look sexy, nothing wrong looking sexy i guess but oh i get so tired looking at sexpots. i want to see style on a body, not just _a body_.

i'm still ok on the trend part, mother says i'm still young so if i can still do some trends, DO IT NOW! ok ma 

lavan, i love the butterflies ring with yellows and oranges. lovely mix of turquoise and yellow. i'm always in neutrals so it is nice to see color on someone!


----------



## Bitten

loves said:


> *ITA on the dressing sexy part 99% of women dress to look sexy, nothing wrong looking sexy i guess but oh i get so tired looking at sexpots. i want to see style on a body, not just a body.
> 
> i'm still ok on the trend part, mother says i'm still young so if i can still do some trends, DO IT NOW! ok ma*
> 
> lavan, i love the butterflies ring with yellows and oranges. lovely mix of turquoise and yellow. i'm always in neutrals so it is nice to see color on someone!



I agree, some people have told me I dress older than my age (27) but really I just dress in a more feminine and ladylike way than in a trendy and overly-sexualised way. It's my natural aesthetic, I love it.


----------



## La Vanguardia

*Thank you everyone! *



monap_1981 said:


> This bag is beautiful!  And I think the size of the bag is perfect. If it would be a bigger size, the effect of yellow color would be too overpowering.
> 
> But this size is perfect!



I totally agree with you! I think this is perhaps the biggest I can go with a bright yellow bag so that it doesn't overwhelm my frame and doesn't overpower the bag!



lily25 said:


> One of my fav combos, turquoise and yellow, I'm a sucker for yellow, like those bugs that are attracted from this colour!





flipchickmc said:


> LOVE your new yellow BV!  Such a great color.





mrb4bags said:


> Your new handbag is just the right shade of yellow for your outfit.  Love it!!



It's not so easy to find the "right" yellow but this BV yolk is definitely a winner. It's just a great shade of yellow ... not too mustardy, not too neon and not too pale!



shoogrrl said:


> Any chance that they have this dress left anywhere?!



It should still be available as it's from this season. They have the same dress in grey at Neiman's and Bergdorf's online on sale. I would have snatched it if it was my size.



ceci said:


> OMG *LaVan* It's been so long!!! Your DD is so cute & really, time flies!!!
> 
> BTW, I just read your DD turned 9-mth & still no teeth yet. I can tell you that NO WORRY - my DD didn't cut her 1st tooth until 1 week after her 1st birthday  which was just a few weeks ago. Even a friend (dentist) of my in-laws said that's a good thing for the baby - well I don't know the reason but I feel better when she says so  I'll keep coming back once in a while for sure



ceccciiiiiii!!!!!!!! It's been a while!!!! I hope everything is well on your end. Coco is a cutie! Ah, it's a relief that she only got teeth recently ... I guess I just need to wait!



burberryprncess said:


> La Van, how time fly so fast.  It's already been 9 months and your daughter is so adorable.  Love your thread!



You know, at first I thought it's such a cliché when parents say their kids grow up so fast ... well, now that I'm a mom, they really do! I can't believe it so I'm trying to spend time with DD as much as I can.


----------



## La Vanguardia

KristyDarling said:


> Just looking at that yellow bag makes me feel all cheery! lol. I love that you don't shy away from color and that you have FUN with putting together an outfit. Above all, you always dress like a LADY. A lot of fashionable women these days put so much emphasis on sex, sex, sex....or trendy trendy trendy....of course at the end of the day, it doesn't really matter because it's all about how the outfit makes YOU feel, but truthfully, I like how your outfits make ME feel! lol. You are pure femininity and grace!! So refreshing, I love it!



I'm really flattered!  There was actually a post in another thread (about the French aura) and someone commented that I don't have any glamour nor exude any sex appeal at all. Well, my goal is not to look sexy but simply to look PRESENTABLE and not sloppy lol!  



loves said:


> ITA on the dressing sexy part 99% of women dress to look sexy, nothing wrong looking sexy i guess but oh i get so tired looking at sexpots. i want to see style on a body, not just _a body_.



You definitely have the BODY but I really like how you dress ... so fabulously and effortlessly chic! 

Regarding the sexy dresses, sometimes women tend to buy the same style/brand and it's just odd going to a function and many are dressed almost the same ... just maybe in different colors and a few tweaks and changes in the dresses.

In addition, I've seen pics of some women wearing an HL dress and their lower feminine area is protruding out and very noticeable. To me, that takes away the concept of sexiness, it's fugly! HL dresses are fabulous and sexy, but I think those who want to wear them need to thoroughly check and carefully examine how the dresses fit them.  



Bitten said:


> I agree, some people have told me I dress older than my age (27) but really I just dress in a more feminine and ladylike way than in a trendy and overly-sexualised way. It's my natural aesthetic, I love it.



I don't think anyone will look older if they dress in a classic and timeless manner. I was just browsing the thread on Charlotte Casiraghi's style (I  her!) and even though I'm much older than her, I can see myself wearing many of her outfits. She's just pure elegance and sooooo beautiful! Actually, I want her wardrobe lol!


----------



## La Vanguardia

*... yellow and navy blue ...*

A busy morning at the pediatrician's, running errands and going grocery shopping. This time, I paired my yolk BV with navy blue.

DD is nine months old today and everything is tip top according to the pediatrician. She just needs to take iron drops to increase her hemoglobin count and some estrogen cream to open up more her labia (to avoid a urinary infection). Apparently, some babies have this. Anyway, I'll then try to incorporate red meat in DD's diet and the pediatrician recommended lamb. Mmm ... I think I'll make lamb purée with carrots. Hope she likes it!

- Emporio Armani top
- Marc by Marc Jacobs Charlie jeans
- Bottega Veneta classic Veneta bag
- Gucci sequined ballerinas
- Cheap necklace from a local department store







... and here's DD happily munching on a baby biscuit. She doesn't have teeth yet, but I give her 1-2 baby biscuits a day as a snack.


----------



## monap_1981

Your top and your ballerina flats look great together!  

And I love your yellow BV, it looks beautiful, yet somehow amazingly understated against the navy color.


----------



## pixiestix

LaVan- I love  your style, I've gotten lots of ideas from you.  Keep them coming. 

Your DD is so pretty!!


----------



## KristyDarling

Your DD *slays* me! I just want to devour her! She always looks so happy and smiley.


----------



## Code Blue

*LaVan*, I'm mainly a lurker here, but I love your outfits!  And your daughter is a total cutie!  She seems like such a happy baby.


----------



## Samia

Love this outfit and BV is beautiful!


----------



## hautehippie61

i LOVE the color of that bottega veneta bag! and seriously your closet is to die for, it looks so organized and pristine


----------



## Dukeprincess

Omg, what are cutie pie!  Your DD is adorable!!!

I lurk everyday and I am just simply amazed at how you look magnificient each and every day.  I strive to be like you.


----------



## loves

sophie is just so happy and adorable, it must be such a joy to have a lovely bubbly baby

i am in complete agreement with you on HL  dresses on some women

you are in my favourite colour today...blue! love blue/yellow combi. i really admire how you use a lot of colors because an olive jacket is as brave as i get color-wise! i haven't really used my rouge garance bag cos it has "color" :greengrin:


----------



## La Vanguardia

*Thank you everyone! *

Well, I think I'm going to change my shopping habits when buying clothes. I also think after this summer, I'll do an inventory and see which pieces should go to the "Sophie when she's older box" and then just shop in my closet!

Here are my new resolutions ... what do you think?

*Have my body shape in mind (still no HL dresses) so mostly:*
         - A-line
         - A bit of a balloon is also ok
         - Sleeves if possible, I have thick arms!

*Use my skin tone as reference ... that means:*
         - More white (dresses as I have enough tops)
         - Avoiding very pale pastel shades (baby pink, baby blue)

*Invest in high-quality fabrics and craftsmanship*
         - It doesn't matter whether it's high-street or designer

*Solid colors so that I can easily do "color blocking" *
         - I think contrasting colored shoes/bags will look fabulous

*When prints/patterns, only lace or Missoni zig-zag lol!*
         - I'm still a sucker for lace!
         - With Missoni, I'm referring to the knitted traditional Missoni zig-zag print  
         - Timeless and classic ... great for travelling too!

*More wrap dresses *
         - I think they look elegant
         - Timeless and classic

*More jersey fabrics 
*         - They drape nicely on the body
         - Comfortable

*Avoid "cutesy"*
         - I'm turning 35 so I would like to transition to looking elegant/refined (still a bit cute) but not too cute!

... and my two latest editions I bought today online on sale. I can't wait to get them!  I always look at the length of the clothes on the mannequins. If it's mid thigh, that means it'll be perfectly slightly above/around my knees lol!  

*Missoni from Outnet.com*
The pale grey is actually borderline with my skintone, but I think the dark grey/purple should balance it out.







*M Missoni from stylebop.com*
I know this is sleeveless, but I can put a cardi over it and I also think if I put a necklace it should help avoid emphasizing my thick arms.


----------



## Suzie

^ Lavan, I tried to buy the exact same dress from theoutnet but my size was gone..

I am sure you will look gorgeous in it.


----------



## La Vanguardia

^ Bummer you're size was gone! I think it sold really fast because I immediately went to Outnet when I received the e-mail, clicked my size and paid. Then, when I wanted to visit the page again, it said it's sold out. Wowza!

*By the way, for the print/pattern part of my resolution, I need to add ETRO! How could I forget about Etro ... duh! *:shame:


----------



## Suzie

Yes, unfortunately I was not at the computer when my email arrived so I missed out!

I love Etro, but I only have 2 cotton shirts, they have great colours and vibrant patterns. My husband has a couple of Etro suits and inside the suit they are lined with vibrant silk patterns, I love that as it is an unexpected surprise.

I am very partial to Pucci also.


----------



## ceci

^ *LaVan* - I just can easily imagine how you pull off the 2 dresses above! Great choices! 

Oh my! You are so organized & always make a list of resolutions & even start the "Sophie when she's older box"  - I never think about passing the clothes to Coco, but maybe I should now - though the nicest clothes are actually those made by my mom or unless one day I get to own a classic Chanel jacket


----------



## AmberLeBon

Congrats on the new dresses la van they are gorgy


----------



## hypoxia

I like your resolutions... what a great idea!
I love the idea of a 'DD when she's older' box too


----------



## La Vanguardia

*You guys rock!* 



Suzie said:


> I love Etro, but I only have 2 cotton shirts, they have great colours and vibrant patterns. My husband has a couple of Etro suits and inside the suit they are lined with vibrant silk patterns, I love that as it is an unexpected surprise.
> 
> I am very partial to Pucci also.



Oh, yes, Etro for men is fabulous with the contrast lining in vibrant colors/patterns! I'd love DH to wear the suits but he's probably not willing to spend that much lol! He mostly wears Hugo Boss and the sizing is perfect for him. I bought him some cool tailored shirts from Thomas Pink but he said they're difficult to match with ties ... whatever. He loves H ties though ... the ones with embroidered patterns and not the animal printed ones. 

I'd love to have a Pucci dress but I haven't seen it here. I don't know the sizing to buy online. :shame:



AmberLeBon said:


> Congrats on the new dresses la van they are gorgy



The M Missoni pinkish one has been shipped so should be here soon ... yippie ... can't wait!



hypoxia said:


> I like your resolutions... what a great idea!
> I love the idea of a 'DD when she's older' box too





ceci said:


> Oh my! You are so organized & always make a list of resolutions & even start the "Sophie when she's older box"  - I never think about passing the clothes to Coco, but maybe I should now - though the nicest clothes are actually those made by my mom or unless one day I get to own a classic Chanel jacket



I used to give away a lot of clothes that I don't wear anymore, even designer ones if they don't sell at consignment. Now, at least I can store them for Sophie and maybe she'll like them. They'll be VINTAGE by then lol! Though I only store the ones with good fabrics, unique design or premier designer brands.


----------



## La Vanguardia

*... high-waisted jeans? ... *

A quick trip to town wearing high-waisted bootcut/flared jeans with a tucked in T-shirt. I know it's not exactly the trend these days, but I think I look taller lol! 

- Benetton T-shirt
- Marc by Marc Jacobs high-waisted jeans
- Gucci ankle boots
- Bottega Veneta Montaigne bag
- Accessorize stole






... and some last-minute Rue La La shopping! I don't have silver flats so I got these Giuseppe Zanotti crystal studded ones ... last pair and in my size!  However, they don't ship here so I had to send it to my aunt in the US. It'll be torture waiting for them.


----------



## Vintage Leather

La Vanguardia said:


> *... high-waisted jeans? ... *
> 
> A quick trip to town wearing high-waisted bootcut/flared jeans with a tucked in T-shirt. I know it's not exactly the trend these days, but I think I look taller lol!



What I love most about your style is that you wear what Looks Good on YOU - not what the world says you should be wearing.
Higher waists always remind me of Barbara Stanwyck.  And it makes your legs look long.


----------



## Ladybug09

Haha too funnny the way the biscuit is clinging to her teeth. LOL


LaVan,  I wish I could just break into your closet....If you ever want to donate to the Ladybug Foundation, just let me know. LOL



La Vanguardia said:


> *... yellow and navy blue ...*
> 
> A busy morning at the pediatrician's, running errands and going grocery shopping. This time, I paired my yolk BV with navy blue.
> 
> DD is nine months old today and everything is tip top according to the pediatrician. She just needs to take iron drops to increase her hemoglobin count and some estrogen cream to open up more her labia (to avoid a urinary infection). Apparently, some babies have this. Anyway, I'll then try to incorporate red meat in DD's diet and the pediatrician recommended lamb. Mmm ... I think I'll make lamb purée with carrots. Hope she likes it!
> 
> - Emporio Armani top
> - Marc by Marc Jacobs Charlie jeans
> - Bottega Veneta classic Veneta bag
> - Gucci sequined ballerinas
> - Cheap necklace from a local department store
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... and here's DD happily munching on a baby biscuit. She doesn't have teeth yet, but I give her 1-2 baby biscuits a day as a snack.


----------



## Ladybug09

What happened to shopping in your closet??? BTW I LOVE the red, but red is my favorite. I recommend some more Etro pieces too! LOL



La Vanguardia said:


> *Thank you everyone! *
> 
> Well, I think I'm going to change my shopping habits when buying clothes. I also think after this summer, I'll do an inventory and see which pieces should go to the "Sophie when she's older box" and then just shop in my closet!
> 
> Here are my new resolutions ... what do you think?
> 
> *Have my body shape in mind (still no HL dresses) so mostly:*
> - A-line
> - A bit of a balloon is also ok
> - Sleeves if possible, I have thick arms!
> 
> *Use my skin tone as reference ... that means:*
> - More white (dresses as I have enough tops)
> - Avoiding very pale pastel shades (baby pink, baby blue)
> 
> *Invest in high-quality fabrics and craftsmanship*
> - It doesn't matter whether it's high-street or designer
> 
> *Solid colors so that I can easily do "color blocking" *
> - I think contrasting colored shoes/bags will look fabulous
> 
> *When prints/patterns, only lace or Missoni zig-zag lol!*
> - I'm still a sucker for lace!
> - With Missoni, I'm referring to the knitted traditional Missoni zig-zag print
> - Timeless and classic ... great for travelling too!
> 
> *More wrap dresses *
> - I think they look elegant
> - Timeless and classic
> 
> *More jersey fabrics *
> - They drape nicely on the body
> - Comfortable
> 
> *Avoid "cutesy"*
> - I'm turning 35 so I would like to transition to looking elegant/refined (still a bit cute) but not too cute!
> 
> ... and my two latest editions I bought today online on sale. I can't wait to get them!  I always look at the length of the clothes on the mannequins. If it's mid thigh, that means it'll be perfectly slightly above/around my knees lol!
> 
> *Missoni from Outnet.com*
> The pale grey is actually borderline with my skintone, but I think the dark grey/purple should balance it out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *M Missoni from stylebop.com*
> I know this is sleeveless, but I can put a cardi over it and I also think if I put a necklace it should help avoid emphasizing my thick arms.


----------



## La Vanguardia

Vintage Leather said:


> What I love most about your style is that you wear what Looks Good on YOU - not what the world says you should be wearing.
> Higher waists always remind me of Barbara Stanwyck.  And it makes your legs look long.



Thanks! Because of my body shape, I really can't do low-waisted and skinny jeans. They just look really odd and like I'm "trying too hard" when I try them on at stores ... seems like my bum is also falling lol!



Ladybug09 said:


> What happened to shopping in your closet??? BTW I LOVE the red, but red is my favorite.



I stopped shopping my closet when I got pregnant since I needed new clothes lol! Now though, I need to start it again ... okay ... after summer since there are great sales at the moment lol!


----------



## fieryfashionist

*LaVan* - I don't think I ever posted here before, but I've certainly been lurking and admiring!!   I love your ability to combine colors together so beautifully!   I love doing that as well.   You really dress so nicely for your body type and I love your elegant style.   I'm sure people think I dress a bit "older" for my age (I'm 28), but I've never really been into super sexy dressing... I think it's more elegant and classy to leave certain things to the imagination.  In general, my style is more feminine/flirty/colorful/girly than it is attention grabbing.  So, I'm with you!  

Also, I LOVE, LOVE those GZ ballet flats!   I bought them in champagne years ago when they went on sale at the boutique, and love them so much, I couldn't resist buying the gold as well.  Haha.   Looking forward to more pics!


----------



## anitalilac

La Vanguardia said:


> *... yellow and navy blue ...*
> 
> A busy morning at the pediatrician's, running errands and going grocery shopping. This time, I paired my yolk BV with navy blue.
> 
> DD is nine months old today and everything is tip top according to the pediatrician. She just needs to take iron drops to increase her hemoglobin count and some estrogen cream to open up more her labia (to avoid a urinary infection). Apparently, some babies have this. Anyway, I'll then try to incorporate red meat in DD's diet and the pediatrician recommended lamb. Mmm ... I think I'll make lamb purée with carrots. Hope she likes it!
> 
> - Emporio Armani top
> - Marc by Marc Jacobs Charlie jeans
> - Bottega Veneta classic Veneta bag
> - Gucci sequined ballerinas
> - Cheap necklace from a local department store
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... and here's DD happily munching on a baby biscuit. She doesn't have teeth yet, but I give her 1-2 baby biscuits a day as a snack.



Hi Lavanguardia, 
Pics of your little beauty is tempting me to have another baby girl..they are just fun aren't they?? 
Anyway it is nice to know that  I am not the only one who can't carry low waist jeans..Love the Marc Jacon Jeans on you. Do you mine letting me know where do you usually get yours? thanks!


----------



## La Vanguardia

fieryfashionist said:


> *LaVan* - I don't think I ever posted here before, but I've certainly been lurking and admiring!! I love your ability to combine colors together so beautifully!   I love doing that as well.  You really dress so nicely for your body type and I love your elegant style.  I'm sure people think I dress a bit "older" for my age (I'm 28), but I've never really been into super sexy dressing... I think it's more elegant and classy to leave certain things to the imagination.  In general, my style is more feminine/flirty/colorful/girly than it is attention grabbing.  So, I'm with you!
> 
> Also, I LOVE, LOVE those GZ ballet flats!   I bought them in champagne years ago when they went on sale at the boutique, and love them so much, I couldn't resist buying the gold as well.  Haha.   Looking forward to more pics!



Yay! Another color lover. By the way, I do love my shoes to grab attention though lol!   We'll soon be GZ cousins with the crystal ballerinas. I do hope they fit. 



anitalilac said:


> Anyway it is nice to know that  I am not the only one who can't carry low waist jeans..Love the Marc Jacon Jeans on you. Do you mine letting me know where do you usually get yours? thanks!



I have four pairs of Marc by Marc Jacobs high-waisted/flared jeans in different lengths for different heel heights!  Three are the Charlie model and one is super high waisted. I bought one at a local department store here but it's so much more expensive than in the US. The rest I bought online at Bluefly and Outnet.

You can find the Charlie ones in Bluefly and Yoox.


----------



## DC-Cutie

*LaVan* - I'm gonna have to get some stronger strength glasses because I don't see this thick thigh and thick arm complex you speak of   .  You dress very well for your body shape/height and have figured out what works for you!  I drool at your BVs - very nice


----------



## candy2100

I love the yellow you've added to your wardrobe!  The BV bag is really the perfect, rich-yellow color, and the Missoni dress is marvelous.  It looks like another tPfer (larkie) has a top that is very similar:

http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/chanel-du-jour-part-2-a-423562-159.html#post15611518

Anyways, thank you for sharing your sartorial adventures with us .  I always like checking in to see what you've been wearing.


----------



## Bitten

I really like the femininity of your style *LaVan* - it's demure and stylish but not wall-flowery, you still make an impact with your use of colour and accessories.

I'm getting a bit more into colour at the moment. Sometimes it's not that you don't want to wear colour, but more that you can't find any colourful pieces in stores that really sing to you. So you end up dressing more in neutrals because that's what is available. However, I am looking for colour a bit more and trying to make it less of an unusual thing. I have to be careful though, I have red hair and that can make colour a little tricky. Not impossible, but just has to be exactly the right shade!

Bought a really beautiful purple dress last weekend and wore it on Thursday night to the Tiffany Yellow Diamonds launch party. Accessorised with YSL black patent belt and CL Simples. I'd love to post pics and get all your thoughts but I have never been able to successfully post a pic on tPF. Not sure why. Am a bit challenged in that regard


----------



## La Vanguardia

*Thank you everyone!* 



DC-Cutie said:


> *LaVan* - I'm gonna have to get some stronger strength glasses because I don't see this thick thigh and thick arm complex you speak of   .  You dress very well for your body shape/height and have figured out what works for you!  I drool at your BVs - very nice



The angle of the pictures and clothes sometimes hide my thick arms and thighs ... no photoshop though lol! 



candy2100 said:


> I love the yellow you've added to your wardrobe!  The BV bag is really the perfect, rich-yellow color, and the Missoni dress is marvelous.  It looks like another tPfer (larkie) has a top that is very similar:
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/chanel-du-jour-part-2-a-423562-159.html#post15611518



Off to see larkie's Chanel thread ... she has fabulous style and sometimes I read her blog about her travels. 



Bitten said:


> Bought a really beautiful purple dress last weekend and wore it on Thursday night to the Tiffany Yellow Diamonds launch party. Accessorised with YSL black patent belt and CL Simples. I'd love to post pics and get all your thoughts but I have never been able to successfully post a pic on tPF. Not sure why. Am a bit challenged in that regard



Would love to see a pic. In the comment box, click "Go Advanced" and then there's an icon for an attachment. There's a limit though on how big your image can be so you probably have to resize it.


----------



## La Vanguardia

*... camel and red ... *

The sales are on in town but I didn't buy anything ... I was tempted but decided to control myself! :okay: DD and I just hanged out with a friend sipping champagne! 

- Anne Klein wrap dress
- Muxart sandals (funky Spanish brand)
- Hermès 30cm Birkin


----------



## mrb4bags

Love a wrap dress.  It's perfect for everyone.  Love the pop of red!!


----------



## Bitten

Gorgeous *LaVan*, I really like this outfit, it's so simple and polished. The sandals are perfect!


----------



## loves

love the dress! so pretty. ok gives me an idea on how to use my red bag. it is languishing in my closet.


----------



## dreamdoll

*La Van*, just popping by to say I LOVE all your outfits!! Esp the wrap dress, very nice!


----------



## may3545

I love love love the red birkin!


----------



## Sammyjoe

I love your wrap dress and the pairing with the shoes and bag *La Van*!!

You really are going to have to address this posting picture problem *Bitten*  I want to know more about your cartier thoughts as well as see your dress and CL's


----------



## La Vanguardia

I hope everyone had a wonderful weekend!

About my Anne Klein wrap dress ... it's one of those items that I wish I bought multiple colors. I regret not getting the red and black ones as it's a very comfortable dress and the fit is great! I especially like the pleating detail in front ... hides my belly pouch and I can eat a lot lol! 



mrb4bags said:


> Love a wrap dress.  It's perfect for everyone.



I also think a wrap dress can really suit everyone! It's such an easy dress to wear and can instantly make you look feminine.



Sammyjoe said:


> I love your wrap dress and the pairing with the shoes and bag *La Van*!!





Bitten said:


> Gorgeous *LaVan*, I really like this outfit, it's so simple and polished. The sandals are perfect!



Actually, I first thought of wearing another pair of shoes, but then I thought that the camel color of the dress could work well with my red Birkin ... AND ... that I actually have the Muxart sandals with the two colors together! 



loves said:


> love the dress! so pretty. ok gives me an idea on how to use my red bag. it is languishing in my closet.



I'm glad I could give you an idea! 



may3545 said:


> I love love love the red birkin!



Before I got my vermillion Birkin, I thought hard about this color because I've never seen it on a Birkin. I tried several vermillion pieces to see if the color works for me. I'm really glad I got the Birkin because the color is quite easy to match and I think it suits my skintone. It's not a shade that many yearn for but vermillion does GROW ON YOU lol! 



dreamdoll said:


> *La Van*, just popping by to say I LOVE all your outfits!! Esp the wrap dress, very nice!


----------



## La Vanguardia

*... honey brown ...*

Enjoying some Mommy time off and had a relaxing day in town ... shops are closed (as always on Sundays), but cafés aren't! 

I think honey works well with my skintone, thus, it's slowly becoming one of my favorite colors. I'm not sure though about the pairing with my dark brown belt and bag ... mmm ... they're maybe too dark for my shoes and coat! Also, I probably should not have worn this necklace ... the tie-dye print of the dress is already busy enough!

- Zara silk dress
- Leather trench coat from Brazil (I folded the sleeves for a more casual look but I'm not sure I succeeded lol!)
- Prada belt
- Hermès 28cm Haut à Courroies (HAC)
- Christian Louboutin New Simple Pumps







I opted for rose gold jewelry and here are some of the pieces I wore:

- Pomellato Baby ring in rose quartz with brown diamonds
- Antique diamond earrings from circa 1890s
- Cartier charm bracelet (I try to collect limited edition charms but, so far, I only have 2 ... the pink sapphire Cartier logo charm and the playing card charm (the back is a red heart). The other 2 are the love charm and the Cartier shopping bag charm.


----------



## Bitten

One of my favourite looks *LaVan*, a belt over a little dress is absolutely gorgeous! I love the colour combos personally.  That leather coat is a total statement, is it warm?

*Sammyjoe*, I know, it is really annoying. I might have a practice run this week...


----------



## glamourdoll.

I love your Zara dress! Your Cartier charm bracelet is so cute too.


----------



## dreamdoll

*La Van*, I love how you matched the belt with your dress (ohh it's beautiful! I wonder if it's still in stores?), and shoes too. And the pearl strand looks great with everything as well! You look amazing!! I totally love your Cartier charm bracelet


----------



## La Vanguardia

Bitten said:


> That leather coat is a total statement, is it warm?



It's more for cool spring/summer days or early autumn. The lining is just satin. I actually think there's a misconception about leather jackets being warm in general. They're only warm if they are properly lined with, let's say, wool/cashmere/fur. Otherwise, at least here, "normal" leather jackets are not enough for winter. 



glamourdoll. said:


> Your Cartier charm bracelet is so cute too.



I rarely wear this bracelet but I think it's a fun piece.



dreamdoll said:


> *La Van*, I love how you matched the belt with your dress (ohh it's beautiful! I wonder if it's still in stores?), and shoes too. And the pearl strand looks great with everything as well!



The Zara dress is from a few years ago and is quite well made. By the way, my necklace is NOT pearls ... just a cheap one made of wooden beads in metallic rose gold. I think I got it from either Claire's or Accessorize.


----------



## MrsTGreen

I  your dress. I would love to borrow it sometime Your Cartier charm bracelet is beautiful.


----------



## Ladybug09

I'm a sucker for a wrap, and love the pop of red.


----------



## monap_1981

The dress and the belt + pumps complement each other so well!  You look fantastic!

And your antique earrings are just beautiful!




La Vanguardia said:


> *... honey brown ...*
> 
> Enjoying some Mommy time off and had a relaxing day in town ... shops are closed (as always on Sundays), but cafés aren't!
> 
> I think honey works well with my skintone, thus, it's slowly becoming one of my favorite colors. I'm not sure though about the pairing with my dark brown belt and bag ... mmm ... they're maybe too dark for my shoes and coat! Also, I probably should not have worn this necklace ... the tie-dye print of the dress is already busy enough!
> 
> - Zara silk dress
> - Leather trench coat from Brazil (I folded the sleeves for a more casual look but I'm not sure I succeeded lol!)
> - Prada belt
> - Hermès 28cm Haut à Courroies (HAC)
> - Christian Louboutin New Simple Pumps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I opted for rose gold jewelry and here are some of the pieces I wore:
> 
> - Pomellato Baby ring in rose quartz with brown diamonds
> - Antique diamond earrings from circa 1890s
> - Cartier charm bracelet (I try to collect limited edition charms but, so far, I only have 2 ... the pink sapphire Cartier logo charm and the playing card charm (the back is a red heart). The other 2 are the love charm and the Cartier shopping bag charm.


----------



## birkingal

*La Van*, I love the shirtdress on you. Very flattering and I agree. It hides every flaw   I love the Zara dress too.


----------



## KristyDarling

Honey brown IS your color!  Although any number of colors looks beautiful on you. That leather coat is TDF!


----------



## girliceclimber

La Vanguardia said:


> *... honey brown ...*
> 
> Enjoying some Mommy time off and had a relaxing day in town ... shops are closed (as always on Sundays), but cafés aren't!
> 
> I think honey works well with my skintone, thus, it's slowly becoming one of my favorite colors. I'm not sure though about the pairing with my dark brown belt and bag ... mmm ... they're maybe too dark for my shoes and coat! Also, I probably should not have worn this necklace ... the tie-dye print of the dress is already busy enough!
> 
> - Zara silk dress
> - Leather trench coat from Brazil (I folded the sleeves for a more casual look but I'm not sure I succeeded lol!)
> - Prada belt
> - Hermès 28cm Haut à Courroies (HAC)
> - Christian Louboutin New Simple Pumps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I opted for rose gold jewelry and here are some of the pieces I wore:
> 
> - Pomellato Baby ring in rose quartz with brown diamonds
> - Antique diamond earrings from circa 1890s
> - Cartier charm bracelet (I try to collect limited edition charms but, so far, I only have 2 ... the pink sapphire Cartier logo charm and the playing card charm (the back is a red heart). The other 2 are the love charm and the Cartier shopping bag charm.



This is one of my favorite outfits! You coordinated all the browns perfectly.  I also love the antique earrings.. For some reason I think antique diamonds are really cool (it's like the interest of who might have owned them before, plus the fact that they are really pretty!).


----------



## Kat

LOVE your closet or should I say dressing room!  It is beautiful ... every girl's dream.  You have great taste in clothes and bags.  LOVE your Birkins!  Thanks for sharing pics with us.


----------



## amandakmc

:kiss:LaVan - I love this thread. You always look sooo AMAZING!!!! 

Ever since I moved to USA, I hardly have time to post here but I do love to see your fashion and style!! Keep them coming 




La Vanguardia said:


> *... honey brown ...*
> 
> Enjoying some Mommy time off and had a relaxing day in town ... shops are closed (as always on Sundays), but cafés aren't!
> 
> I think honey works well with my skintone, thus, it's slowly becoming one of my favorite colors. I'm not sure though about the pairing with my dark brown belt and bag ... mmm ... they're maybe too dark for my shoes and coat! Also, I probably should not have worn this necklace ... the tie-dye print of the dress is already busy enough!
> 
> - Zara silk dress
> - Leather trench coat from Brazil (I folded the sleeves for a more casual look but I'm not sure I succeeded lol!)
> - Prada belt
> - Hermès 28cm Haut à Courroies (HAC)
> - Christian Louboutin New Simple Pumps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I opted for rose gold jewelry and here are some of the pieces I wore:
> 
> - Pomellato Baby ring in rose quartz with brown diamonds
> - Antique diamond earrings from circa 1890s
> - Cartier charm bracelet (I try to collect limited edition charms but, so far, I only have 2 ... the pink sapphire Cartier logo charm and the playing card charm (the back is a red heart). The other 2 are the love charm and the Cartier shopping bag charm.


----------



## loves

very pretty colors in your outfit! i love how the coat and shoes go together so well and i love the silk dress on you. lovely look lavan!

thanks to your pic, today i'm in _burlap sack_ beige and taking my rg out for a spin


----------



## La Vanguardia

KristyDarling said:


> Honey brown IS your color!  Although any number of colors looks beautiful on you. That leather coat is TDF!



Gosh, I do regret selling my gold and natural barenia/toile Birkins because they're kind of honey colored! 

I got the leather jacket from the south of Brazil ... Gramado, a lovely little town with Germanic architecture (due to the German immigrants) and a paradise for leather lovers. They have TONS and TONS in every color and design imaginable at a reasonable price. You can also get them custom made.



monap_1981 said:


> And your antique earrings are just beautiful!





girliceclimber said:


> I also love the antique earrings.. For some reason I think antique diamonds are really cool (it's like the interest of who might have owned them before, plus the fact that they are really pretty!).



These antique earrings have an interesting story. I was in Vienna, Austria, a few years ago and saw these earrings displayed at the window of an antique store. I loved them and tried them, but didn't buy them. I went back home and couldn't take them out of my mind. The fact that they were also early brilliant cuts in 18K rose gold with the bezel setting plated in silver on top of rose gold was quite rare. I searched other antique shops and my hunch of the rarity was even confirmed. 

Finally, I called the antique shop in Vienna and asked if they could reserve the earrings for me. They did! I booked my plane ticket back to Vienna and got these babies! Crazy, but hey, DH and I spent a lovely weekend once again in Vienna!



amandakmc said:


> Ever since I moved to USA, I hardly have time to post here but I do love to see your fashion and style!! Keep them coming



Hope all is well with you!



loves said:


> thanks to your pic, today i'm in _burlap sack_ beige and taking my rg out for a spin



Woohoo! Your RG is out of the closet! Way to go!


----------



## DC-Cutie

I'm diggin' the look of the Zara dress combo w/belt and leather jacket!  Perfect.


----------



## La Vanguardia

Great news! DH decided he'll give me the Zanotti silver/crystal ballerinas ... yippie! This means, I can use those funds towards another pair of shoes! 

Since we have established that honey brown/natural brown suits me, I just bought this pair of YSL low-heeled Tributes from ysl.com! 

I hope they fit as I'm afraid I might have ordered a half size bigger. I'm normally 35-35.5 and I do have YSL pointed pumps in both sizes but the 35.5 fits so much more comfortable. After reading the Tributes thread about toe overhang, I ordered 35.5. But then I measured my foot and compared it to the measurement someone posted and maybe I should have gotten a 35 ...

... and why, oh why, does ysl.com only ship to the US???!!!! My aunt will send them over together with my silver/crystal Zanotti ballerinas. Fingers crossed they fit perfectly!


----------



## loves

^ i love those YSLs, am looking for more, the normal higher heeled ones are too high for my liking. these ones are perfect, i can walk all day in them~ and i did!


----------



## La Vanguardia

^ Great to be reassured that they're comfy! How does the sizing work for you?


----------



## roundandround

La Vanguardia said:


> *... honey brown ...*
> 
> Enjoying some Mommy time off and had a relaxing day in town ... shops are closed (as always on Sundays), but cafés aren't!
> 
> I think honey works well with my skintone, thus, it's slowly becoming one of my favorite colors. I'm not sure though about the pairing with my dark brown belt and bag ... mmm ... they're maybe too dark for my shoes and coat! Also, I probably should not have worn this necklace ... the tie-dye print of the dress is already busy enough!
> 
> - Zara silk dress
> - Leather trench coat from Brazil (I folded the sleeves for a more casual look but I'm not sure I succeeded lol!)
> - Prada belt
> - Hermès 28cm Haut à Courroies (HAC)
> - Christian Louboutin New Simple Pumps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I opted for rose gold jewelry and here are some of the pieces I wore:
> 
> - Pomellato Baby ring in rose quartz with brown diamonds
> - Antique diamond earrings from circa 1890s
> - Cartier charm bracelet (I try to collect limited edition charms but, so far, I only have 2 ... the pink sapphire Cartier logo charm and the playing card charm (the back is a red heart). The other 2 are the love charm and the Cartier shopping bag charm.




*La  Van, I don't post much but I am always following every movement in this thread. I really love this dress and all together looks perfect! Mabuhay!!*


----------



## loves

lavan i got it in 36 which is my size. hope yours fits you!


----------



## Bitten

*LaVan*, I love those YSL shoes!!! I know, how annoying that ysl.com doesn't ship internationally - it is pure torture! Lucky you have an aunt to send things to you, I can only browse, though that is still good for research lol. Seriously, I love where I live but we are so far away from everything!


----------



## shoogrrl

La Vanguardia said:


> These antique earrings have an interesting story. I was in Vienna, Austria, a few years ago and saw these earrings displayed at the window of an antique store. I loved them and tried them, but didn't buy them. I went back home and couldn't take them out of my mind. The fact that they were also early brilliant cuts in 18K rose gold with the bezel setting plated in silver on top of rose gold was quite rare. I searched other antique shops and my hunch of the rarity was even confirmed.
> 
> Finally, I called the antique shop in Vienna and asked if they could reserve the earrings for me. They did! I booked my plane ticket back to Vienna and got these babies! Crazy, but hey, DH and I spent a lovely weekend once again in Vienna!



What an interesting story indeed!   When it's meant to be yours, it's meant to be, right?  I'm not an expert in shopping for antiques, but it's great that you have the eyes for spotting something so rare, and with history!    Perhaps that's one of the perks living in Europe too since there must be lots of fascinating shops with treasures like these.   

Belt over dress look really suits you.  Great ensemble, once again!


----------



## Sammyjoe

I love your YSL!!! Yep that colour does really suit you. 

You can always get another natural barenia toile 30 birkin or kelly at a later date.


----------



## girliceclimber

La Vanguardia said:


> These antique earrings have an interesting story. I was in Vienna, Austria, a few years ago and saw these earrings displayed at the window of an antique store. I loved them and tried them, but didn't buy them. I went back home and couldn't take them out of my mind. The fact that they were also early brilliant cuts in 18K rose gold with the bezel setting plated in silver on top of rose gold was quite rare. I searched other antique shops and my hunch of the rarity was even confirmed.
> 
> Finally, I called the antique shop in Vienna and asked if they could reserve the earrings for me. They did! I booked my plane ticket back to Vienna and got these babies! Crazy, but hey, DH and I spent a lovely weekend once again in Vienna!



Love this story!  I find that when I see a piece of vintage or antique jewelry that I love, I should just get it because you can never find anything similar.   This has happened to me countless times--that I don't spring for something immediately, thinking I can find something similar, but the first item happens to be rare/unique.  Those earrings were truly meant for you!


----------



## Julide

La Vanguardia said:


> Great news! DH decided he'll give me the Zanotti silver/crystal ballerinas ... yippie! This means, I can use those funds towards another pair of shoes!
> 
> Since we have established that honey brown/natural brown suits me, I just bought this pair of YSL low-heeled Tributes from ysl.com!
> 
> I hope they fit as I'm afraid I might have ordered a half size bigger. I'm normally 35-35.5 and I do have YSL pointed pumps in both sizes but the 35.5 fits so much more comfortable. After reading the Tributes thread about toe overhang, I ordered 35.5. But then I measured my foot and compared it to the measurement someone posted and maybe I should have gotten a 35 ...
> 
> ... and why, oh why, does ysl.com only ship to the US???!!!! My aunt will send them over together with my silver/crystal Zanotti ballerinas. Fingers crossed they fit perfectly!




I have the same shoes *LaVan*, I got a half size larger because of the toe overhang and I think it works!!(Of course I am very concerned about toe overhang and heel overhang.)I really hope they work for you!! I can't wait to see how you wear them!! BTW I am soooo happy they finally made YSL in lower heels!!


----------



## Glykia

I'm living vicariously through you and your outfits...and closet.... THANK YOU! 
I feel like such a redneck now with the way I dress running errands, I told my friend the other day that I didn't bring my LV Artsy with me to the grocery because I was dressed in such a way that it was embarrassing to my bag!!

The way you wore your necklace messenger style (back from an April post), I can't believe it, I TOO do this... I have had people ask me what kind of shirt i'm wearing and I just simply state that it's a necklace, not even attached to my shirt at all, you know what else works well this way, I have some chain belts I got in Greece and a couple that are leather straps with a big leather flower, I wear those messenger style as well!!!! I picked up on the idea from a Greek Television Program that used to come on......


----------



## La Vanguardia

Well, both Missoni dresses I ordered have arrived and they are fabulous! The colors are so much richer and nicer IRL than in the pictures. However, the grey/purple one from outnet.com has to go back because the fit is a bit off. It keeps on sliding off a bit on one shoulder. 

For reference, here's how the dress looks like from my previous post:
http://forum.purseblog.com/the-wardrobe/lavans-closet-the-wardrobe-of-30-something-gal-571677-44.html#post15594729



girliceclimber said:


> Love this story!  I find that when I see a piece of vintage or antique jewelry that I love, I should just get it because you can never find anything similar. Those earrings were truly meant for you!





shoogrrl said:


> What an interesting story indeed! When it's meant to be yours, it's meant to be, right? Perhaps that's one of the perks living in Europe too since there must be lots of fascinating shops with treasures like these.



Totally agree, when it's meant to be, it's meant to be! I wore these earrings almost everyday for quite a while ... they're actually called "dormeuse" (sleeping in French) because they're intended to be worn all the time, also for sleeping. Myth says it's good luck to always wear them ... I don't know if that's true though.

Yeap, and one thing I do love about living in Europe is all the antique shops everywhere and the contrasting cultures ... so interesting! I've lived in Asia, the US, South America and, so far, I love living in Europe the most!



Julide said:


> I have the same shoes *LaVan*, I got a half size larger because of the toe overhang and I think it works!! (Of course I am very concerned about toe overhang and heel overhang.) BTW I am soooo happy they finally made YSL in lower heels!!



Yay! We'll be shoe twins! I'm also not fan of heel and toe overhang so I'm really, really hoping the shoes fit! I was busy trying on and measuring my sandals yesterday to compare (in my head lol!) with the Tributes will look like. I'm also glad they exist in lower heels because as much as I love the higher heels, they're just not so practical for me pushing the stroller and all lol!



Glykia said:


> The way you wore your necklace messenger style (back from an April post), I can't believe it, I TOO do this.



Way to go! I was just experimenting when I wore the necklace messenger style and it worked!


----------



## Suzie

^ La Van, if you don't mind me asking what size is the purple Missoni you are returning? I am sure it is a small size though as you are teeny. I keep checking to see if my size appears.


----------



## La Vanguardia

^ Size IT 38! I first thought of you and to PM you if you want it, but I'm guessing it might be small for you. DHL just picked it up!


----------



## Suzie

Thanks, way too small, I am a 42, thanks anyway for thinking of me!


----------



## Martina_Italy

La Vanguardia said:


>





La Vanguardia said:


>




I love both dresses!! You have great taste!


----------



## La Vanguardia

Suzie said:


> Thanks, way too small, I am a 42, thanks anyway for thinking of me!



I hope your size pops up again! The color is really stunning IRL ... so much more vibrant and richer than in the picture (it looked a bit pale there).



Martina_Italy said:


> I love both dresses!! You have great taste!


----------



## La Vanguardia

*... black and fuchsia ... *

Had business meetings out of town and needed a comfy outfit. My skirt actually has a detachable black underskirt, but I decided not to wear it. Instead, I wore a fuchsia silk underdress and let the color show through! 

- Prada silk top
- H&M silk underdress
- MiuMiu skirt
- Calvin Klein croc belt
- Hermès 28cm Kelly
- Sergio Rossi patent Mary Jane wedge pumps


----------



## Lorelei

Great idea swapping the black underskirt for the fuchsia dress, love it!


----------



## Julide

La Vanguardia said:


> *... black and fuchsia ... *
> 
> Had business meetings out of town and needed a comfy outfit. My skirt actually has a detachable black underskirt, but I decided not to wear it. Instead, I wore a fuchsia silk underdress and let the color show through!
> 
> - Prada silk top
> - H&M silk underdress
> - MiuMiu skirt
> - Calvin Klein croc belt
> - Hermès 28cm Kelly
> - Sergio Rossi patent Mary Jane wedge pumps



Your Prada skirts are some of my favorites from your wardrobe!!


----------



## queennadine

La Vanguardia said:


> *... black and fuchsia ... *
> 
> Had business meetings out of town and needed a comfy outfit. My skirt actually has a detachable black underskirt, but I decided not to wear it. Instead, I wore a fuchsia silk underdress and let the color show through!
> 
> - Prada silk top
> - H&M silk underdress
> - MiuMiu skirt
> - Calvin Klein croc belt
> - Hermès 28cm Kelly
> - Sergio Rossi patent Mary Jane wedge pumps



LOVE it!!! Perfect, once again!


----------



## monap_1981

you look wonderful!




La Vanguardia said:


> *... black and fuchsia ... *
> 
> Had business meetings out of town and needed a comfy outfit. My skirt actually has a detachable black underskirt, but I decided not to wear it. Instead, I wore a fuchsia silk underdress and let the color show through!
> 
> - Prada silk top
> - H&M silk underdress
> - MiuMiu skirt
> - Calvin Klein croc belt
> - Hermès 28cm Kelly
> - Sergio Rossi patent Mary Jane wedge pumps


----------



## flipchickmc

^Beautiful LaVan!


----------



## KristyDarling

SUBLIME!!!! LaVan, I love this outfit. Hot pink and black -- an eternally chic combination!

OK, those Sergio Rossi Mary Jane pumps -- please tell me more about them! How high are they? What season? (i.e., are they currently available) Are those rounded toes? Do they run TTS? (I'm very wide-footed)


----------



## Chie-Boo

Princess Pink said:


> ^^ If you care to look back on the thread, I just posted ONE comment that ONE outfit in one particular photo did not suit her. Perhaps it was the way the photo was taken? Anyway, that's it. Can't believe everyone is getting so up in arms! And they are NOT "private" photos - they are public! If one can only take "positive" comments in life then there is something seriously wrong.
> 
> Sorry but I believe in freedom of speech - not following like sheep.


 
we don't call names here


----------



## casantos

I love your thread, LaVan!  Thanks for sharing- you have impeccable style, a closet TDF, and your DD is adorable!!


----------



## may3545

La Vanguardia said:


> *... black and fuchsia ... *
> 
> Had business meetings out of town and needed a comfy outfit. My skirt actually has a detachable black underskirt, but I decided not to wear it. Instead, I wore a fuchsia silk underdress and let the color show through!
> 
> - Prada silk top
> - H&M silk underdress
> - MiuMiu skirt
> - Calvin Klein croc belt
> - Hermès 28cm Kelly
> - Sergio Rossi patent Mary Jane wedge pumps



OMG every piece of this outfit is perfect!!!


----------



## Ladybug09

Love the Black and Pink.


----------



## onebagatime

love this outfit! perfection!


----------



## Bitten

Such a ladylike combination *LaVan*! And that Miu Miu skirt is spectacular, no question


----------



## La Vanguardia

Gosh, it's been raining non-stop since last night! Well, it's a good excuse to work on some of my projects!









Lorelei said:


> Great idea swapping the black underskirt for the fuchsia dress, love it!



A successful experiment! I think it makes the outfit more original without being too much!



Julide said:


> Your Prada skirts are some of my favorites from your wardrobe!!





Bitten said:


> And that Miu Miu skirt is spectacular, no question



They are ALSO some of my favorites!!! They're comfortable, original and the design is TIMELESS! 



KristyDarling said:


> OK, those Sergio Rossi Mary Jane pumps -- please tell me more about them! How high are they? What season? (i.e., are they currently available) Are those rounded toes? Do they run TTS? (I'm very wide-footed)



They're from a few years ago and I don't think they're still available at the boutiques. They're the perfect height ... only 75mm so I can run in them when catching the bus/train! They are indeed round toes and are TTS. I also have wide feet and these shoes are comfortable.



may3545 said:


> OMG every piece of this outfit is perfect!!!







casantos said:


> I love your thread, LaVan!  Thanks for sharing-



Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## La Vanguardia

*... hello Cathay ...*

My new Loubies have arrived ... Cathay peep-toe slingbacks! Got them from www.mytheresa.com on sale! They're soooooo comfy, especially because of the lower heel height. At first, I was concerned about the double platform, but they work! I can't wait to wear them!


----------



## pearlisthegurl

Awesome shoes! Nice new addition to an already-amazing wardrobe!


----------



## mishkaluv

La Vanguardia said:


> *... black and fuchsia ... *
> 
> Had business meetings out of town and needed a comfy outfit. My skirt actually has a detachable black underskirt, but I decided not to wear it. Instead, I wore a fuchsia silk underdress and let the color show through!
> 
> - Prada silk top
> - H&M silk underdress
> - MiuMiu skirt
> - Calvin Klein croc belt
> - Hermès 28cm Kelly
> - Sergio Rossi patent Mary Jane wedge pumps



I absolutely LOVE this and it is sheer perfection with the pink peeking out from underneath!!  Gorgeous!
I have noticed that we are the same age, and if I could only dress half as chic and gorgeous as you, I would be a very happy girl!!


----------



## Mininana

I LOVE your black & pink outfit!!! LOVE LOVE LOVE!!!!


----------



## wis3ly

La Vanguardia said:


> *... hello Cathay ...*
> 
> My new Loubies have arrived ... Cathay peep-toe slingbacks! Got them from www.mytheresa.com on sale! They're soooooo comfy, especially because of the lower heel height. At first, I was concerned about the double platform, but they work! I can't wait to wear them!



Really nice. I've always wanted to get a nude peep toe!

So this is my first post on this thread but I have read all the pages, I vaguely remember visiting your blog yrs back (before pregnancy) and must say I absolutely adore your wardrobe and where you live. Just curious what kind of work do you do to allow residence in multiple continents?


----------



## loves

i absolutely LOVE THIS lavan, lovely play of colors and i love love love the choice of the underskirt and kelly.  



La Vanguardia said:


> *... black and fuchsia ... *
> 
> Had business meetings out of town and needed a comfy outfit. My skirt actually has a detachable black underskirt, but I decided not to wear it. Instead, I wore a fuchsia silk underdress and let the color show through!
> 
> - Prada silk top
> - H&M silk underdress
> - MiuMiu skirt
> - Calvin Klein croc belt
> - Hermès 28cm Kelly
> - Sergio Rossi patent Mary Jane wedge pumps


----------



## monkeytail

This is my first time in this thread and I just have to say OMG, your closet is amazing!  It looks like it is as big as my apartment and judging from the outfits you have posted it is full of gorgeous things.


----------



## olialm1

Love all your outfits! I looked back several pages and the "zoo outfit" is by far one of my favorites. So comfy and chic! You seem like a great mom


----------



## cowbelle

LaVan, I am in a rush so I will come back another time to gush about your talent and your wardrobe. But I wanted to tell you all before I forget, that if you have a pair of shoes that you love, but your foot is sliding forward, try "shoe petals." They come in a variety of shapes and sizes and they are a life saver for me. I love Jack Rogers sandals, but my feet are skinny and want to slide forward, so I just stick the ball of foot cushion on the sandal and it keeps my feet from sliding forward. These cushions are also good if the shoe is just a little too big or wide. It the ball of foot cushion is too big for you, since you have small feet, you might try cutting it or try one of the pads that goes on the back of shoe straps. 

I'm off to church. Your talent and wardrobe are such an inspiration to the rest of us!


----------



## MissMargaux

La Van what can I say, you always look amazing, love your taste, style and grace.

This is a beautiful thread, I just found it from your link. I love everything in it.

Sophie is soooooo adorable too.


----------



## cowbelle

LaVan, thank you so much for sharing your style and wardrobe with the rest of us. You have such a fresh and creative eye, and you only wear what flatters you, you are not a slave to trends, which is why your thread is a far better resource than Vogue magazine!

It inspires me that you make an effort with your appearance for even minor errands. I tend to only make an effort for special occasions, and for my daily errands I often look like a slob. you have inspired me to make more of an effort with my daily appearance! 

Who or what inspires you? A particular style icon or magazine, etc?

Thanks again.


----------



## La Vanguardia

*Thank you everyone and welcome to the new posters! * 

I hope all of you had a fabulous and wonderful weekend! Wowza, the fuchsia and black outfit got quite a bit of rave reviews! Thank you!



pearlisthegurl said:


> Awesome shoes! Nice new addition to an already-amazing wardrobe!



I'm not much of a CL gal because, sometimes, his shoes fit a bit odd ... or maybe my feet are too odd for his shoes lol! But these Cathays are really comfy! I'm glad I got them, and, on sale too! 



mishkaluv said:


> I have noticed that we are the same age, and if I could only dress half as chic and gorgeous as you, I would be a very happy girl!!



Hi there fellow mid-30's gal. It helps me to think about my outfits the night before to save time. Also, when I see a look I like from a magazine, I cut it out and try to reinvent it "my way" lol! 



wis3ly said:


> Just curious what kind of work do you do to allow residence in multiple continents?



It was not only my work that allowed me to move, but also my studies (took my Bachelor's degree in the US and my Master's degree in Spain). I'm in public relations/communications/corporate events.



MissMargaux said:


> This is a beautiful thread, I just found it from your link. I love everything in it.



Nice to see you here MissMargaux!!! Hope all is well with you!!!



cowbelle said:


> Who or what inspires you? A particular style icon or magazine, etc?



Honestly, my clothes inspire me! I figured, since I have all these clothes and shoes, I might as well wear them, otherwise, it's a waste IMHO! Magazine-wise, I read Vogue Spain and Elle Portugal ... I love the looks/styles and there are far less advertisements than Vogue USA. 

Lately, I've been looking quite a bit at the style of Charlotte Casiraghi ... I know she's a lot younger than I, but I think her style is timeless and classic. Of course, it also depends on how you mix and match the clothes she wears, but I think a 30-something gal like myself can find inspiration from her! 

Regarding your post on shoes, thanks for the tips. Fortunately, I've found which brands work for me so I don't find the need for foot petals. Plus, my feet are on the wider side so I never have an issue with my feet sliding forward lol!


----------



## La Vanguardia

*... off to the mountains ... *

We had a family weekend trip to a tiny village in the Swiss Alps. We stayed in a boutique hotel, which was originally a farmhouse dating back to 1590. It is now classified as a romantic/historic hotel. The food was also excellent! But the weather was a total wacko ... when we woke up this morning, it was SNOWING!!!!!!!

I also debuted my CL Cathays to dinner last night and paired them with my really old white blouse and pencil-cut skirt. 

- Mango blouse (I find the pattern really cool ... the stripes are strips of fabric sewn into the blouse)
- Benetton skirt ( the modern cut and details (front and back), which are not so noticeable in the pic)
- Calvin Klein vintage croc belt
- Hermès 30cm Birkin
- Christian Louboutin Cathay peep-toe slingbacks







... some pictures from the trip ...











... the hotel (pics taken from their website) ...


----------



## cowbelle

I was just catching up with your thread, and I stumbled upon those ugly comments by another poster several pages back. I don't want to acknowledge the poster by name, since I think the poster was wanting attention. But just wanted to say that the ugly comments were so wrong it was almost laughable, like some type of prank. Anyway, you handled it far more graciously than I would have. I'm glad that you are able to ignore that type of jealousy because the rest of us think that you have the most spectacular style and wardrobe on this forum! Plus that particular dress suited you perfectly!!


----------



## mrb4bags

I absolutely love a crisp white shirt paired with a black pencil skirt.
The new CLs look fabulous too and little Sophie is as adorable as
usual!!
Hope you enjoyed your family get away.  The pics are beautiful.


----------



## loves

lovely pics and lovely outfit my dear


----------



## monap_1981

Love your new CL's, they look great with your red Birkin!


----------



## KristyDarling

Nothing more elegant than a crisp white blouse with pencil skirt and....gorgeous new CLs!!! (love 'em by the way!)

That hotel looks exquisite. Once again, I long to live your life!!!


----------



## may3545

Ahhh your daughter in the background is soooo cute! And you look fabulous as always


----------



## Lorelei

OMG LaVan,those photos belong in a magazine add,what a figure! and what a cutie Sophie is crawling into the photo
I know what you mean about Vogue USA,for someone used to read Vogue Spain it is a shock the amount of adds in the USA issues


----------



## Elina0408

Another perfect-chic look!! Really love it!!


----------



## queennadine

You look gorgeous again!

I love the Romantic/Historic Hotels in Europe! We stayed in one just this past winter in NW Germany and it was gorgeous! They have an awesome old windmill right next to the hotel. There was snow everywhere and it was magical!

Back to topic... Love the outfit again!


----------



## Ladybug09

Wow, love this outfit also...very Bombshell look but yet  corporate too.

Your daughter crawling is too cute!



La Vanguardia said:


> *... off to the mountains ... *
> 
> We had a family weekend trip to a tiny village in the Swiss Alps. We stayed in a boutique hotel, which was originally a farmhouse dating back to 1590. It is now classified as a romantic/historic hotel. The food was also excellent! But the weather was a total wacko ... when we woke up this morning, it was SNOWING!!!!!!!
> 
> I also debuted my CL Cathays to dinner last night and paired them with my really old white blouse and pencil-cut skirt.
> 
> - Mango blouse (I find the pattern really cool ... the stripes are strips of fabric sewn into the blouse)
> - Benetton skirt ( the modern cut and details (front and back), which are not so noticeable in the pic)
> - Calvin Klein vintage croc belt
> - Hermès 30cm Birkin
> - Christian Louboutin Cathay peep-toe slingbacks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... some pictures from the trip ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... the hotel (pics taken from their website) ...


----------



## La Vanguardia

*Thank you everyone! *


----------



## La Vanguardia

mrb4bags said:


> I absolutely love a crisp white shirt paired with a black pencil skirt. The new CLs look fabulous too and little Sophie is as adorable as usual!! Hope you enjoyed your family get away.  The pics are beautiful.





KristyDarling said:


> Nothing more elegant than a crisp white blouse with pencil skirt and....gorgeous new CLs!!! (love 'em by the way!)
> 
> That hotel looks exquisite. Once again, I long to live your life!!!





Ladybug09 said:


> Wow, love this outfit also...very Bombshell look but yet  corporate too.
> 
> Your daughter crawling is too cute!



We did enjoy the weekend ... it was a nice break! The village was quite quaint and very tiny ... population of only 707! 

I opted for the blouse and pencil skirt combination as I thought, this way, the CLs would stand out.



monap_1981 said:


> Love your new CL's, they look great with your red Birkin!



I was really determined to wear my red Birkin as I wanted it to match the red sole of the CLs ... I'm that pathetic ... sad, I know lol! 



may3545 said:


> Ahhh your daughter in the background is soooo cute! And you look fabulous as always



Hey may ... just wanted to let you know that I'm always feeling hungry after looking at your yummy cooking experiments/meals in FB! They look delish!


----------



## La Vanguardia

Lorelei said:


> OMG LaVan,those photos belong in a magazine add,what a figure! and what a cutie Sophie is crawling into the photo. I know what you mean about Vogue USA,for someone used to read Vogue Spain it is a shock the amount of adds in the USA issues



The outfit does a great job at camouflaging my bulges lol! I also think the thick belt helps in making the silhouette slimmer. 

I absolutely  Vogue Spain ... I think it's one of the best out there! Plus, it helps me brush up on my Spanish. I rarely buy Vogue USA also because many of the American brands featured there are not readily available here anyway. I also much prefer to re-create the looks from Vogue Spain since the outfits are  more my style.



Elina0408 said:


> Another perfect-chic look!! Really love it!!







queennadine said:


> You look gorgeous again!
> 
> I love the Romantic/Historic Hotels in Europe! We stayed in one just this past winter in NW Germany and it was gorgeous! They have an awesome old windmill right next to the hotel. There was snow everywhere and it was magical!
> 
> Back to topic... Love the outfit again!



Romantic/historic hotels definitely have a lot of charm ... plus, many are also well priced! That must have been lovely where you were in Germany!


----------



## La Vanguardia

*... denim, black and faux pearls ...*

Well, DD and I quickly went grocery shopping ... since we were away during the weekend, we needed to stock up our refrigerator lol! The weather is really weird ... cold and grey for mid June! Summer, c'mon, please come back!

Anyway, I absolutely  this Claire's necklace ... very Chanel-esque/Lanvin-esque without their hefty price tags lol! Only around 30 bucks! 

- Benetton T-shirt
- Massimo Dutti pants
- Maria Bonita Extra denim jacket
- Gucci rain boots
- Claire's faux pearl necklace







*... details of the necklace ... *

I already removed one strand of just pearls as I thought it didn't go so well with the proportion and balance of the necklace. I also thought of removing the metal strands, but decided to leave them for now.


----------



## pearlisthegurl

La Vanguardia said:


> *... denim, black and faux pearls ...*
> 
> Well, DD and I quickly went grocery shopping ... since we were away during the weekend, we needed to stock up our refrigerator lol! The weather is really weird ... cold and grey for mid June! Summer, c'mon, please come back!
> 
> Anyway, I absolutely  this Claire's necklace ... very Chanel-esque/Lanvin-esque without their hefty price tags lol! Only around 30 bucks!
> 
> - Benetton T-shirt
> - Massimo Dutti pants
> - Maria Bonita Extra denim jacket
> - Gucci rain boots
> - Claire's faux pearl necklace
> 
> 
> 
> *... details of the necklace ... *
> 
> I already removed one strand of just pearls as I thought it didn't go so well with the proportion and balance of the necklace. I also thought of removing the metal strands, but decided to leave them for now.



love the necklace! you look very cute for errands!


----------



## queennadine

LOVE the necklace! This is totally something I would wear.

Great outfit, as always!


----------



## SummerHill

Finally caught up with this thread of yours 
Gorgeous outfits and you wear them so well!!
I also noticed quite a few VC&A pieces through out...they are TDF


----------



## loves

hmm what happened to the weather?? regardless of odd weather, you look great. love the boots!


----------



## Bitten

*LaVan*, it's grey and raining here today, can I borrow your gorgeous boots?


----------



## Majara

La Vanguardia said:


>


 
Woa you look so great 
It looks a bit dangerous for your baby and his hands (right photo). But i think you are verry carefull! 

What is that for a Colour of your Birkin?


----------



## Hermia

La Vanguardia said:


> *... denim, black and faux pearls ...*
> 
> Well, DD and I quickly went grocery shopping ... since we were away during the weekend, we needed to stock up our refrigerator lol! The weather is really weird ... cold and grey for mid June! Summer, c'mon, please come back!
> 
> Anyway, I absolutely  this Claire's necklace ... very Chanel-esque/Lanvin-esque without their hefty price tags lol! Only around 30 bucks!
> 
> - Benetton T-shirt
> - Massimo Dutti pants
> - Maria Bonita Extra denim jacket
> - Gucci rain boots
> - Claire's faux pearl necklace
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *... details of the necklace ... *
> 
> I already removed one strand of just pearls as I thought it didn't go so well with the proportion and balance of the necklace. I also thought of removing the metal strands, but decided to leave them for now.


 
Lovely look La Van!

I think the necklace looks great. I like the way you adapt things to improve them. 

I see what you mean about the chains, that would have been my first thought but actually, I think they add a good contrast. It certainly looks more expensive than it was! xx


----------



## La Vanguardia

pearlisthegurl said:


> love the necklace!





queennadine said:


> LOVE the necklace! This is totally something I would wear.



The necklace was definitely a good buy and can spice up a simple T-shirt anytime!



Hermia said:


> I think the necklace looks great. I like the way you adapt things to improve them.
> 
> I see what you mean about the chains, that would have been my first thought but actually, I think they add a good contrast. It certainly looks more expensive than it was! xx



I've only started adapting cheap costume jewelry lately. I guess I'm learning to accessorize better lol! You're definitely correct that this necklace looks a bit more expensive than its price! 



SummerHill said:


> Finally caught up with this thread of yours  Gorgeous outfits and you wear them so well!! I also noticed quite a few VC&A pieces through out...they are TDF



Hey there SummerHill and thanks for reading my thread! 



loves said:


> hmm what happened to the weather??



Tell me about it! On the bright side, the forecast says it's going to warm up! 



Bitten said:


> *LaVan*, it's grey and raining here today, can I borrow your gorgeous boots?



LOL! Do you wear size 35-35.5? Oh, by the way, you know which rain boots I would have really loved to have? Those beige Chanels with black/white camelias. I was too late and they were sold out worldwide in my size. Chanel followed up with versions in black, but they're not as fabulous as the beige ones.



Majara said:


> What is that for a Colour of your Birkin?



The color is vermillion.


----------



## La Vanguardia

*... black and honey brown ...*

Talk about mixing business with pleasure. As my meeting was next to Prada, I decided to "browse" the boutique afterwards. Well, I ended up getting a dress from the S/S 2010 runway collection. 

That's it! I'm now going to just shop my closet. Plus, I picked up tons of clothes from the dry cleaners, so it's like having new clothes.  

- Gucci silk pleated top
- Gucci pants
- Bottega Veneta Montaigne bag
- Christian Louboutin embroidered shoes






*... details of my CLs ...*

Monsieur Louboutin doesn't make shoes like these anymore. I bought them eons ago in Paris and I really love the details and craftsmanship. 






*... details of my earrings ...*

I didn't wear a necklace with this outfit as I wanted the earrings to stand out. They are H. Stern in 18K yellow gold with white quartz and garnet.






*... my new Prada S/S 2010 runway dress ...*

I know, I've broken my rules on avoiding printed and sleeveless clothes. Well, let me explain! I've loved this dress since the beginning but as I thought it was quite pricey, I tried my luck and patiently waited for it to go on sale! 

I was a bit concerned the dress might look dated after sometime and that it might look too "young." But I stopped rationalizing as I really love it.  I think it looks special!

Anyway, here are modelling pics ... now I need an occasion to wear it! By the way, which shoes look better with the dress, the black CLs or the silver Manolos? In the runway, the model wore strappy silver sandals ... mmm, let me check again my shoe collection for a similar one lol!


----------



## ahertz

^^ Lovely!   I think both shoes work, but the Manolos make the outfit a bit dressier.


----------



## pearlisthegurl

LOVE the old CL pumps. DIVINE!
I like the silver Manolos more


----------



## Jeneen

Gorgeous pictures from the trip, and I love your new Prada dress with the Manolos - also love the Claire's necklace.


----------



## asianjade

The silver Manolos. It is the perfect match imo.


----------



## Code Blue

Gorgeous dress, *LaVan*!  And I like the silver Manolos better.


----------



## Bitten

La Vanguardia said:


> *... black and honey brown ...*
> 
> Talk about mixing business with pleasure. As my meeting was next to Prada, I decided to "browse" the boutique afterwards. Well, I ended up getting a dress from the S/S 2010 runway collection.
> 
> That's it! I'm now going to just shop my closet. Plus, I picked up tons of clothes from the dry cleaners, so it's like having new clothes.
> 
> - Gucci silk pleated top
> - Gucci pants
> - Bottega Veneta Montaigne bag
> - Christian Louboutin embroidered shoes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *... details of my CLs ...*
> 
> Monsieur Louboutin doesn't make shoes like these anymore. I bought them eons ago in Paris and I really love the details and craftsmanship.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *... details of my earrings ...*
> 
> I didn't wear a necklace with this outfit as I wanted the earrings to stand out. They are H. Stern in 18K yellow gold with white quartz and garnet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *... my new Prada S/S 2010 runway dress ...*
> 
> I know, I've broken my rules on avoiding printed and sleeveless clothes. Well, let me explain! I've loved this dress since the beginning but as I thought it was quite pricey, I tried my luck and patiently waited for it to go on sale!
> 
> I was a bit concerned the dress might look dated after sometime and that it might look too "young." But I stopped rationalizing as I really love it.  I think it looks special!
> 
> Anyway, here are modelling pics ... now I need an occasion to wear it! By the way, which shoes look better with the dress, the black CLs or the silver Manolos? In the runway, the model wore strappy silver sandals ... mmm, let me check again my shoe collection for a similar one lol!



Ok, I literally just frothed at the mouth a little...

*LaVan*, the first outfit is completely stunning (v. similar to things I would wear personally, I love mixing tan/camel and black, so chic) and it looks very elegant and understated.

Meanwhile, the Prada dress - there are no words, simply stunning!!! I love the scarf detail at the back and the pattern is gorgeous! I like the Manolos better for styling, the CLs seem a bit heavy for the dress, it's like a gossamer cloud!


----------



## ReisKitty

I love this thread. What good inspiration! Thanks for taking the time to share


----------



## honeylove316

I love the silver shoes! So light and airy...


----------



## loves

congrats on the prada dress. it's lovely on you. i prefer the manolos with it  i'm planning to shop my closet too lol.


----------



## loves

black and honey brown, love it. stylish, comfy. those cls are lovely. i liked cl a lot years ago, now i've moved to ysl and others 

good idea on no necklace, the neckline of the blouse is lovely by itself and the earrings are a great touch


----------



## Julide

LaVan the new dress isLove the color!! I also love the CL with the kitten heels!!! Your collections of clothes, shoes and purses!!Love them!!



loves said:


> black and honey brown, love it. stylish, comfy. those cls are lovely. i liked cl a lot years ago, now i've moved to ysl and others
> 
> good idea on no necklace, the neckline of the blouse is lovely by itself and the earrings are a great touch



*Loves* do you also like Alaia shoes? I wish he would make the shoes shorter I can't walk in 4" heels. YSL and Roger Vivier are favs of mine too!!!


----------



## La Vanguardia

*... Prada S/S 2010 runway dress ...*

Seems like the vote goes to the silver Manolos. HOWEVER ... I was determined to find another pair from my shoe collection to match the dress. I think I've found it! The lace Manolo Blahnik Fontacu peep-toe/booties/slingback heels! 

What do you think? By the way, the more I look at the dress and its details, it's definitely not as "young looking" anymore as I first thought. I think it just looks modern and I LOOOVEEEE IT! 













loves said:


> i liked cl a lot years ago, now i've moved to ysl and others



I'm IMPATIENTLY waiting for my low-heel Tributes to arrive! My aunt sent them yesterday so, hopefully, they'll be here SOON!!!!!



loves said:


> i'm planning to shop my closet too lol.



DH laughed hard at me when I said I'll shop my closet lol! I hope I can make it through the year without buying any clothes, shoes and bags! 

... Jewelry, of course, is not included since I'm going to focus on my wishlist! ...


----------



## Elina0408

Love your new Prada!! It's amazing!!  (I searched for Astruk Manolo's BUT the manager of the Manolo shop told that that the design is from previous collection so No chance I can buy them!!  But luck for me... Good for my pocket!! )


----------



## ceci

*JUST PERFECT!*  

*LOVE THE DETAILS - another classic piece you can wear at any age!* 

I'm thinking you can probably add a peral necklace too!



La Vanguardia said:


> *... Prada S/S 2010 runway dress ...*
> 
> with the lace Manolo Blahnik Fontacu peep-toe/booties/slingback heels!


----------



## La Vanguardia

Elina0408 said:


> (I searched for Astruk Manolo's BUT the manager of the Manolo shop told that that the design is from previous collection so No chance I can buy them!!  But luck for me... Good for my pocket!! )



There was an Astruk model from last year that had chunky heels but the rest looked the same (different colors though). Sometimes, London and NYC have different models and NYC decided to make another Astruk model with thinner heel this season. Let me know if you need an SA. 



ceci said:


> *JUST PERFECT!*
> 
> *LOVE THE DETAILS - another classic piece you can wear at any age!*



Hope your family is doing well! Sophie finally has TEETH! YES! Two at the bottom and they came at the same time.


----------



## Ladybug09

I love the embroidered CLs.


----------



## flipchickmc

Loooooving your new Prada dress and the black lace Manolo's are perfect!


----------



## Bitten

I like the dress styled with the lace manolos - it sort of makes the dress more edgy, whereas with the silver (d'Orsay?) pumps make it super pretty. 

The detail at the back is crazy-beautiful!


----------



## thewave1969

La Vanguardia said:


> *... bloody red with white ...*
> 
> Had a meeting and decided to combine bloody red with white lol! I didn't realize until I tried on my shoes that the color perfectly matched the huge flower on my shirt.
> 
> - Gianfranco Ferre top
> - H&M skirt
> - "O" by Isabell Kristensen trench coat
> - LV Alma PM bag
> - Christian Louboutin Harry pumps


Love the Alma! You look lovely


----------



## wis3ly

La Vanguardia said:


> *... Prada S/S 2010 runway dress ...*



Love the whole print!


----------



## honeylove316

La Vanguardia said:


> *... Prada S/S 2010 runway dress ...*
> 
> Seems like the vote goes to the silver Manolos. HOWEVER ... I was determined to find another pair from my shoe collection to match the dress. I think I've found it! The lace Manolo Blahnik Fontacu peep-toe/booties/slingback heels!
> 
> What do you think? By the way, the more I look at the dress and its details, it's definitely not as "young looking" anymore as I first thought. I think it just looks modern and I LOOOVEEEE IT!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm IMPATIENTLY waiting for my low-heel Tributes to arrive! My aunt sent them yesterday so, hopefully, they'll be here SOON!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> DH laughed hard at me when I said I'll shop my closet lol! I hope I can make it through the year without buying any clothes, shoes and bags!
> 
> ... Jewelry, of course, is not included since I'm going to focus on my wishlist! ...


 

That dress is pure art! I love it. like a fashion butterfly lol


----------



## loves

so far i've only tried ysl, cl, wetizman, sergio rossi, marc jacobs and chloes. my faves are YSL , lower heeled tributes and tribtoos  and chloe
you will love your lower heeled tributes


----------



## AmberLeBon

La Van, congrats on the Prada dress! its stunning, I can see this dress working all year round - in winter with a black wrap/jacket and thick black tights, what a gorgeous dress! no wonder you couldn't resist it!


----------



## jelts

I've finally made it through 53 pages! I've just stumbled on to you thread and must say that you've got wonderful style! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## mrb4bags

I am so happy for you that you bought the Prada dress.
It is so stunning.  I keep going back to look at your pics.
The print and design is fabulous!!  You look lovely and I also
love both pairs of Manolos.
Congrats and I hope your YSL shoes arrive soon.


----------



## Sammyjoe

I love  your prada dress *La Van*, it is my fav piece of yours ever!!!!! I logged off and then remembered your dress so had to log back on to comment , its like art / a true talking point it really is.


----------



## La Vanguardia

*Thank you everyone!* 

I'm really happy to know that the Prada dress was a great buy. It definitely makes a statement and I think it's one of those items that could be a spectacular vintage piece in many, many years to come. As many of you mentioned, it's like a work of ART!

The shawl integrated into the dress is also quite unique and acts like a tail or wings to flutter! 



AmberLeBon said:


> La Van, congrats on the Prada dress! its stunning, I can see this dress working all year round - in winter with a black wrap/jacket and thick black tights, what a gorgeous dress! no wonder you couldn't resist it!



Oh, yes! I can totally see this dress for all seasons. Actually, without the shawl attached I think I can even dress it down, but since the shawl is integrated, it's more of a dressy/statement dress for cocktails/special occasions!



Sammyjoe said:


> I love  your prada dress *La Van*, it is my fav piece of yours ever!!!!! I logged off and then remembered your dress so had to log back on to comment , its like art / a true talking point it really is.





mrb4bags said:


> I am so happy for you that you bought the Prada dress. It is so stunning.  I keep going back to look at your pics.
> The print and design is fabulous!!



I feel so flattered that you come back to look at the dress again! 



flipchickmc said:


> Loooooving your new Prada dress and the black lace Manolo's are perfect!





Bitten said:


> I like the dress styled with the lace manolos - it sort of makes the dress more edgy, whereas with the silver (d'Orsay?) pumps make it super pretty.
> 
> The detail at the back is crazy-beautiful!



I can see myself wearing the lace Manolos for an edgy/modern look (which I currently prefer) and maybe other times the silver Manolos for a dressier look.



Ladybug09 said:


> I love the embroidered CLs.



I wish Monsieur Louboutin would make these types of shoes again.


----------



## La Vanguardia

*... purple paisley ...*

The sun is out!  Had a full day of business meetings and I went for purple and paisley. The skirt and top are really more purple than they appear to be on the pic. 

I do like the box pleating on the skirt, but the fabric is WEIRRDDDD!!! It's one of those modern/techno ones and I ALWAYS need to fix the pleats each time I stand up! When I bought it years ago, I focused on the color and cut, but after wearing it, I realized it's hard work to maintain the shape/pleats. 

- Prada silk top
- Prada skirt
- Louis Vuitton Alma PM bag
- Cheap leather sandals from Brazil (it's a metallic light pink color)


----------



## Dukeprincess

Fabulous as always *LaVan!*


----------



## littleblackbag

La Vanguardia said:


> *... black and fuchsia ... *
> 
> Had business meetings out of town and needed a comfy outfit. My skirt actually has a detachable black underskirt, but I decided not to wear it. Instead, I wore a fuchsia silk underdress and let the color show through!
> 
> - Prada silk top
> - H&M silk underdress
> - MiuMiu skirt
> - Calvin Klein croc belt
> - Hermès 28cm Kelly
> - Sergio Rossi patent Mary Jane wedge pumps



Best outfit ever!!!!


----------



## Sammyjoe

Another stunning outfit La Van!!

I love the fact that you have lots of different bags and you mix high end with high street!

I remember a while back you said you loved Prada RTW, I am so glad to see these pieces as well as all your new outfits!!


----------



## tulip618

the prada dress is super amazing!!!!!!


----------



## Bitten

La Vanguardia said:


> *... purple paisley ...*
> 
> The sun is out!  Had a full day of business meetings and I went for purple and paisley. The skirt and top are really more purple than they appear to be on the pic.
> 
> *I do like the box pleating on the skirt, but the fabric is WEIRRDDDD!!! It's one of those modern/techno ones and I ALWAYS need to fix the pleats each time I stand up! When I bought it years ago, I focused on the color and cut, but after wearing it, I realized it's hard work to maintain the shape/pleats.*
> 
> - Prada silk top
> - Prada skirt
> - Louis Vuitton Alma PM bag
> - Cheap leather sandals from Brazil (it's a metallic light pink color)



I know what you mean, sometimes though you can't possibly tell what a top/skirt/whatever will be like to wear until you're wearing it for a full day.  It can be annoying. I bought an Alberta Ferretti knit top from theOutnet.com a little while ago and it is honestly so annoying to wear. I'm going to wear it though - I hate waste!


----------



## Suzie

La Van, I love this thread. Your Prada dress is an amazing piece and just divine, I adore it.

I love your black/fuchsia combination also. I have a black prada skirt with a bone coloured slip and i could do the same thing, you have given me a great idea. Pink is not really one of my colours but under the skirt it looks amazing. I have a red underskirt so i could use that.

Thank you for your fashion inspiration!!


----------



## Martina_Italy

La Vanguardia said:


>





La Vanguardia said:


>





La Vanguardia said:


>





I like these outfits!! ...and the Prada dress is just wonderful, a dress you'll wear in ages!!  However, even if I'm in the minority, I prefer it with the black CLs..


----------



## La Vanguardia

Suzie said:


> I love your black/fuchsia combination also. I have a black prada skirt with a bone coloured slip and i could do the same thing, you have given me a great idea. Pink is not really one of my colours but under the skirt it looks amazing. I have a red underskirt so i could use that.
> 
> Thank you for your fashion inspiration!!



I'm so glad I could inspire you! Let me know how it works and maybe post a pic too when you have time.



Bitten said:


> I know what you mean, sometimes though you can't possibly tell what a top/skirt/whatever will be like to wear until you're wearing it for a full day. go and it isIt can be annoying. I bought an Alberta Ferretti knit top from theOutnet.com a little while a honestly so annoying to wear. *I'm going to wear it though - I hate waste!*



Tell me about it! :true:



Sammyjoe said:


> I remember a while back you said you loved Prada RTW, I am so glad to see these pieces as well as all your new outfits!!



I COULD LIVE IN PRADA! I  Miuccia and the clothes fit me!


----------



## La Vanguardia

*... the silver, gray and black spectrum ...*

I was actually not in the mood to go out today and was quite busy with projects. But I dragged DD and myself out to enjoy the beautiful weather and the city. 

PLUS, I have another lame excuse to go out. My Tributes have arrived!  They are so comfortable and the "natural/luggage/honey brown" color is amazing! But the straps are a bit loose so I needed to go to the cobblers to have a few more holes punched in.  

By the way, the Zanottis also came with the same package, but I'm not loving them so much ... they make my feet look SUPER FAT and WIDE! But it's a pain in the as* to return them to the US so I might just wear them with jeans.

- Mango silk dress (the length was originally mid-calf but I had it shortened, otherwise, it looks like a night gown on me lol!)
- Jimmy shoe sandals
- Louis Vuitton Alma PM


----------



## onebagatime

nice mango dress! it's such a treat to see your outfit everyday!


----------



## La Vanguardia

^ Thank you!

I just realized I made an error in writing the brand of my shoes ... They're Jimmy Choo and not Jimmy shoe! :lolots:


----------



## purseaholic90

your closet is absolutely amazing!


----------



## mrsDIY88

this dress is from Mango??? you make high street brands look very designer. 

yet another GREAT outfit from LaVan!!

i would try it again with a heavier sandal though, make it edgier.


----------



## La Vanguardia

^ Yeap! It's only a Mango dress. I bought it a few years ago and is very well made, even has lining that's why the alteration cost double ... wah! Good idea about chunkier shoes to make it edgier, I'll definitely try that next time!


----------



## La Vanguardia

*... flamingos and roses ...*

Such a gorgeous day so DD and I went out and about in town! We also took a boat ride on the way home.

- Moschino shirt
- H&M pants
- Louis Vuitton Neverfull MM "Stephen Sprouse Roses"
- Tory Burch Reva ballerinas


----------



## La Vanguardia

I have to rant ... 

I was trying on again my Tributes and was feeling that the left foot was a bit big. I just realized that the shoes are not the same size! The stamp size on the bottom of the right was double (35 and 35.5). Then, I measured and checked the inside stamp. The right is clearly marked 35 and the left is 35.5. Now, this really pisses me off big time. Since my aunt sent them over here from the US, I'm trying to contact www.ysl.com if I can ship them back the shoes ... or at least one of them in exchange for the correct size. I'm also quite disappointed in my aunt that she didn't check the shoe size.


----------



## onebagatime

eh, that would make me so disappointed too. after i saw your pic, i went to their website. hello, the shoes sells for $760 and they have service like this? hope they can sort things out for you soon! 

i wouldn't complain about your aunt though, after all, she is doing you a favor by sending you stuffs. she was not supposed to check the size for you unless you told her specifically to do that. she might being polite not touching/opening your stuff at all.


----------



## mrsDIY88

i love that picture of DD leaning out to peer at the boat!

sorry to hear about your shoes.  hope that you manage to get the problem resolved


----------



## toniec

I can not believe I have missed your new thread VL!  What a wonderful way to spend some time on a Sunday morning - first to last page you are always such an inspiration!Your babe is just so sweet too. 

I recall your pre-baby thread when you promised to shop in your own closet for ... was it a year ... I think you did very well but lasting several months.

So great to see you again.


----------



## La Vanguardia

Well, after all this online shopping drama with my Zanottis not fitting properly and the Tributes of different sizes, I think it's a sign that I should really focus on shopping in my closet lol! 

Of course, I'm sending the YSL's back as there's no way I'm wearing them with different sizes. However, for the Zanottis, my aunt sent the receipt separately, so if that arrives on time and still within the 30-day return policy of Rue La La, those are going back to.



onebagatime said:


> eh, that would make me so disappointed too. after i saw your pic, i went to their website. hello, the shoes sells for $760 and they have service like this? hope they can sort things out for you soon!
> 
> i wouldn't complain about your aunt though, after all, she is doing you a favor by sending you stuffs. she was not supposed to check the size for you unless you told her specifically to do that. she might being polite not touching/opening your stuff at all.



Tell me about it! For USD 760, I would expect the person packing my shoes to simply double check if the sizes are the same. This is really a hassle and costly to ship them back again to the US. Plus, I had to pay Swiss VAT on them too. Oh, well! Lesson learned. 

You're right, my aunt is pretty sweet to send me the stuff. I did ask her to double check, but it's clearly a mistake by ysl.com.



mrsDIY88 said:


> i love that picture of DD leaning out to peer at the boat!



It was really a lovely day to take the boat ride. We enjoy taking it as much as we can. There's also a restaurant so we can relax there eating/drinking. DD also happily plays on the table (I remove all the glasses, utensils, plates).



toniec said:


> I can not believe I have missed your new thread VL!  What a wonderful way to spend some time on a Sunday morning - first to last page you are always such an inspiration!Your babe is just so sweet too.
> 
> I recall your pre-baby thread when you promised to shop in your own closet for ... was it a year ... I think you did very well but lasting several months.
> 
> So great to see you again.



Hi there toniec. Hope all is well with you and thanks for reading my thread!


----------



## eggpudding

DD looks so adorable reaching for the flower! Aww . I love the grey/black/ombre Mango dress, you make it look like a million bucks!


----------



## loves

oh dear so sorry to hear abt the mismatched sandals. it must be very very annoying!


----------



## Bitten

*LaVan*, that is so annoying! I hate it when online purchases don't work out - for some reason it feels like more of an effort to correct than returning something to a store in person.


----------



## monap_1981

I can understand your frustration about the wrong sizing of YSL shoes, I would be so upset!

This is why I rarely buy things online, unless I've tried the same or similar item in store, and know my size already.

I hope you get the right size soon!


----------



## La Vanguardia

I spoke to YSL.com and the SA was very apologetic of the mistake. So I've sent back my Tributes to exchange for the proper pair. I emphasized to the SA to DOUBLE CHECK that the new pair has the same size. However, I have to pay for the shipping back to the US since they only sell online to US residents. Once they receive the shoes, they'll ship the new pair to my aunt without cost. At least, the problem has been resolved.

I was really tempted to just simply return and get a refund. But since I already paid so much on FedEx costs to ship here and back, I might as well get something!



monap_1981 said:


> This is why I rarely buy things online, unless I've tried the same or similar item in store, and know my size already.



I rarely have issues with online shopping. But this is really incompetence on the part of YSL.com to send mismatched shoes. I'm glad they resolved it though.



Bitten said:


> *LaVan*, that is so annoying! I hate it when online purchases don't work out - for some reason it feels like more of an effort to correct than returning something to a store in person.





loves said:


> oh dear so sorry to hear abt the mismatched sandals. it must be very very annoying!



Tell me about it! It would have been easy if there were a YSL store here. Unfortunately, the closest are in Milan and Paris. I would love to go to these cities for a day, but I just don't have time at the moment.



eggpudding said:


> I love the grey/black/ombre Mango dress, you make it look like a million bucks!



Thanks! Before I had the dress shortened, it looked more like a night gown on me! :shame:


----------



## La Vanguardia

*... Brazilian romance ...*

DD and I met a friend and hanged out in town. Except for my bag and jewelry, my outfit is 100% Brazilian. 

But this is the last time I'll wear these sandals. As much as I like the color and style, my pinky toes keep on popping out and I HATE IT! It looks so ugly! ush: 

Regarding the dress, they are actually two, one on top of the other! 

- Le Lis Blanc dress(es) 
- Corello sandals
- Maria Bonita Extra denim jacket
- Louis Vuitton Neverfull MM "Stephen Sprouse Roses"







... details of the dress(es) ...


----------



## Bitten

I love a denim jacket over a dress - it is so spring/summer for me!

Those sandals are really pretty *LaVan*, but pinky-toe issues are understood - it's too irritating!


----------



## loves

looking very pretty lavan! i like the tough denim on the girly dress
oh i totally get you on the toe spillage, shoes that give me that go straight to the bin.


----------



## ceci

*This is really really beautiful!~ *



La Vanguardia said:


> *... flamingos and roses ...*


----------



## Bitten

loves said:


> looking very pretty lavan! i like the tough denim on the girly dress
> oh i totally get you on the* toe spillage*, shoes that give me that go straight to the bin.


 

toe spillage? 

That goes up there with 'frumptastic' as one of my favourite tPF terms!


----------



## Julide

La Vanguardia said:


> *... Brazilian romance ...*
> 
> DD and I met a friend and hanged out in town. Except for my bag and jewelry, my outfit is 100% Brazilian.
> 
> But this is the last time I'll wear these sandals. As much as I like the color and style, my pinky toes keep on popping out and I HATE IT! It looks so ugly! ush:
> 
> Regarding the dress, they are actually two, one on top of the other!
> 
> - Le Lis Blanc dress(es)
> - Corello sandals
> - Maria Bonita Extra denim jacket
> - Louis Vuitton Neverfull MM "Stephen Sprouse Roses"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... details of the dress(es) ...



Love this!!!I hope your shoes come soon!!!!


----------



## La Vanguardia

*Thank you everyone! *



Bitten said:


> I love a denim jacket over a dress - it is so spring/summer for me!



This denim jacket is probably one of the best buys ever as I wear it quite often. Definitely a staple in my wardrobe!



loves said:


> oh i totally get you on the toe spillage, shoes that give me that go straight to the bin.



Yeap ... I totally hate it that's why I never, ever, buy these types of thin strappy sandals online in fear of toe "spillage" (love the term). When I bought these sandals, my pinky toes were fitting right, but after walking for a while, out they pop. I've been keeping these sandals in my closet for ages ... you know, just in case. But I think now it's really time for them to go! 



Bitten said:


> toe spillage?
> 
> That goes up there with 'frumptastic' as one of my favourite tPF terms!



  



Julide said:


> I hope your shoes come soon!!!!



YSL called to say they got my shoes and will ship the replacement today. I'm really glad everything worked out well (okay, fingers crossed the shoes will be perfect when they arrive). Can't wait to get them!


----------



## La Vanguardia

*... beige ... *

Out and about in town on this lovely day!

- Beldona top (local Swiss brand, actually for lingerie and lounge wear)
- Morgan eyelet skirt
- Salvatore Ferragamo sandals (hand-me-down from my sister ... they are probably 15 years old and still going strong)
- Hermès Garden Party PM bag with DD


----------



## Dukeprincess

I love your outfit *LaVan,* but I must say DD is SOOOOOOOOOOOOO adorable!  I just want to hug and kiss her!


----------



## shoogrrl

Oh my, *LaVan.*.. you should try to include DD in your modeling pics more often because you two are just absolutely adorable together!   She's so photogenic and seems to be smiling at the camera all the time.   Good to know that she's already appreciating your beautiful items.


----------



## mrb4bags

Your DD is too cute for words.  I think she may need her own thread lol.


----------



## Bitten

*LaVan*, it looks like Sophie is sitting in the Garden Party - hysterical!! Is she?!

She is getting so good with photos too - she looks right into the camera and gives us a big giggly smile!

I like the white/beige theme - very summery and elegant.


----------



## KristyDarling

Gorgeous, LaVan! I love the textures in your latest outfit! The whole ensemble is summery and light! And of course, DD -- she is delectable as always!


----------



## La Vanguardia

Dukeprincess said:


> I must say DD is SOOOOOOOOOOOOO adorable!





shoogrrl said:


> Oh my, *LaVan.*.. you should try to include DD in your modeling pics more often because you two are just absolutely adorable together!   She's so photogenic and seems to be smiling at the camera all the time.





mrb4bags said:


> Your DD is too cute for words.  I think she may need her own thread lol.



DD is definitely a poser! She LOVES getting her picture taken. At one point, DH and I thought she could be a good baby model since she's always smiling and looking at the camera! 



Bitten said:


> *LaVan*, it looks like Sophie is sitting in the Garden Party - hysterical!! Is she?!



She is sitting inside the bag lol! 



KristyDarling said:


> Gorgeous, LaVan! I love the textures in your latest outfit! The whole ensemble is summery and light!



You're definitely right about the outfit being summery and light! Even though the top is partly velvet, it's a super light/thin one that can be easily worn during summer!


----------



## La Vanguardia

*... teal polka dots ...*

I'm so exhausted! I vacuumed, dusted, scrubbed and mopped almost everything in our tiny abode for hours and hours today! Then, I still needed to go grocery shopping. We used to have a cleaning lady but I decided in the end to just do it myself since I think I do a better job anyway lol!

Well, I've been deliberating now for ages whether to get this dress shortened or not (knee length). What do you guys think? 

- Fit dress (Brazilian brand)
- Hermès Garden Party PM bag
- Castañer wedge espadrilles


----------



## Nico3327

Hi *La Van*, I am a long-time reader of your thread but first time poster.  Let me preface by saying that you have superb style and are a great inspiration to us "fashion challenged" folks!  I cannot, however, in good conscience allow you to continue to wear that dress the way it is - definitely shorten it.


----------



## babyskyblue

LaVan!!!  

Another nice outfit- the polka dots dress!!  It definitely would look very refreshing if you shorten it.  However I found the length is just fine where it is right now!!!!

Gorgeous ensembles every time!!  I surely did learn something from you!!!!!  

Crossing my fingers for you on your YSL Tributes!!!!


----------



## La Vanguardia

Nico3327 said:


> Hi *La Van*, I am a long-time reader of your thread but first time poster.  Let me preface by saying that you have superb style and are a great inspiration to us "fashion challenged" folks!  *I cannot, however, in good conscience allow you to continue to wear that dress the way it is - definitely shorten it.  *



 Well, hello there Nico3327! That is very well said and you totally cracked me up! I guess the dress will go to the tailor's! :okay: By the way, I love those CLs in your avatar.



babyskyblue said:


> Gorgeous ensembles every time!!  I surely did learn something from you!!!!!   Crossing my fingers for you on your YSL Tributes!!!![/COLOR]



Glad I could inspire you somehow!  I'm really getting anxious to receive the replacement of my Tributes! Can't wait!


----------



## tulip618

I think the polka dot dress will look better on you shortened too!!!


----------



## Nico3327

I'm glad you understand my sense of humor!  Thank you for the compliments - they are a special pair that was a totally lucky ebay find.  Likewise, I LOVE your avi - that is a VC&A ring, right?


----------



## loves

lovely action pics again, your dd is adorable!
i like this skirt length, since you are asking 
http://famespy.com/wordpress/files/2010/03/louis-vuitton18.jpg
lovely seeing the GP out on rotation


----------



## mrb4bags

The polka dot dress is lovely but I agree with some of the other ladies
that it may look better shortened.


----------



## AmberLeBon

Hi LaVan!

DD is gorgeous!! she certainly would be inundated with modelling work if you put her forward for it! 

re dress, love the colour, think it would be even better shorter, you had great success in shortening the other dress you recently posted, you have inspired me to not write off a dress because of length!

are you waiting for tribtoos btw?? look forward to seeing your new items!


----------



## Sammyjoe

mrb4bags said:


> The polka dot dress is lovely but I agree with some of the other ladies
> that it may look better shortened.


 
I agree, current length is cool but with the option of it shorter, that is tempting so looking forward to seeing it in its new length.


----------



## Elina0408

Dear LaVan I think you need to shorten the dress! It will be much better...(I think your DD is adorable! Do you want to be consuegras?? included fotos of my DS!  )


----------



## La Vanguardia

*Thanks everyone for the feedback on shortening the dress ... or not! *

I thought about it again and on one hand, I do like having the dress this length just for a change since most of my clothes are knee length. But, I guess the dress might be more flattering short, like what most of you mentioned. I'll bring it to the tailor's next time. 



Elina0408 said:


> Do you want to be consuegras?? included fotos of my DS!  )



OMG!!! What a handsome boy!!!  I think DD is batting her eyelashes at your son! 



loves said:


> i like this skirt length, since you are asking
> http://famespy.com/wordpress/files/2010/03/louis-vuitton18.jpg



Oooh, I like that LV outfit! Thanks for posting!



AmberLeBon said:


> you had great success in shortening the other dress you recently posted, you have inspired me to not write off a dress because of length!
> 
> are you waiting for tribtoos btw?? look forward to seeing your new items!



The length of a dress can make a big difference ... even 1-2 centimeters!  About the shoes, I ordered the Tributes. 



Nico3327 said:


> I LOVE your avi - that is a VC&A ring, right?



Yeap! It's the Oiseaux de Paradis (Birds of Paradise) between-the-finger ring!


----------



## La Vanguardia

*... hello Tributes ...*

YAY! The replacement of my mismatched Tributes have arrived! That was a quick turn around from YSL's part and I'm content with how they handled the problem. Now, both sandals fit perfectly! I just need to get a hole or two punched on the straps as they're a bit loose.






*... modelling pic ...*


----------



## Elina0408

Thanks so much LaVan!      Eventhough I don't like so much the tributes this colour I must admit is very, very to my style!! Many congrats!!


----------



## La Vanguardia

^ I'm really glad the sandals arrived quickly! They are so comfy (okay, at least around the house) ... I want another pair but need to control myself. I'm supposed to be just shopping in my closet, although, there might be a loophole. I'm going to Paris in a couple of weeks and might need to make an exception ... especially with the low Euro and all lol!


----------



## loves

love those tributes! glad it all turned out fine  eh yes i stopped shopping like a mad woman. time to take a break


----------



## Lorelei

Wow,that was really fast service from YSL,I know it was their mistake but unfortunately nowadays not every company takes pride in fixing them so quickly,glad it worked out well and of course they are stunning


----------



## candypants1100

you have beautiful clothes and a beautiful closet!!


----------



## Julide

*LaVan* so happythat your shoes are here!!!


----------



## wis3ly

Lovely tributes! Glad the problem was resolved!


----------



## Elina0408

You are going to Paris?? What are you planing to buy???  (I was thinking of Paris this summer but isn't it too hot??? I have a 3 months old baby, and a 20 months boy as you know, and I think it will be difficult travelling in the summer. Too many things to carry with especially for the baby!!).


----------



## mrb4bags

La Vanguardia said:


> ^ I'm really glad the sandals arrived quickly! They are so comfy (okay, at least around the house) ... I want another pair but need to control myself. I'm supposed to be just shopping in my closet, although, there might be a loophole. I'm going to Paris in a couple of weeks and might need to make an exception ... especially with the low Euro and all lol!



Going to Paris is always a loophole for shopping so dont give it a second thought.


----------



## onebagatime

great the shoes worked out for you! it looks nice and comfy. and it will easily match a lot of summer clothes. i know you'd control yourself, but what other color you have in mind?


----------



## La Vanguardia

*Hope everyone's having a fabulous weekend! *



Elina0408 said:


> You are going to Paris?? What are you planing to buy???  (I was thinking of Paris this summer but isn't it too hot??? I have a 3 months old baby, and a 20 months boy as you know, and I think it will be difficult travelling in the summer. Too many things to carry with especially for the baby!!).



I'm going by myself so am not so concerned about the summer heat. I was also there around the same time last year and it wasn't so bad. I'm in much need of Mommy time alone so I'm really looking forward to my Parisian weekend getaway. Apparently, there's an exhibition about Yves Saint Laurent at the Petit Palais ... and, as I've never been to that museum and don't know much about YSL, I'm looking forward to see it. 



mrb4bags said:


> Going to Paris is always a loophole for shopping so dont give it a second thought.



... and it's supposed to be SALE too! Since I'm only going for the weekend, I'm jotting down which boutiques to visit. I'm definitely going to Loewe! I've always liked their Amazona bag and denied myself of the pleasure when I was in Madrid a couple of years ago. Maybe they have a nice earthy color ... like similar to my Tributes, or even beige.



onebagatime said:


> i know you'd control yourself, but what other color you have in mind?



Either pewter, black, navy or beige. I think I'll pop by the YSL store in Paris and see what they have. Hopefully, NOTHING! 



loves said:


> yes i stopped shopping like a mad woman. time to take a break



... and then when you stop, you still think like you're missing a few things lol! 



Lorelei said:


> Wow,that was really fast service from YSL,I know it was their mistake but unfortunately nowadays not every company takes pride in fixing them so quickly,glad it worked out well and of course they are stunning





wis3ly said:


> Lovely tributes! Glad the problem was resolved!



I was really pleased with how YSL handled it. They were very apologetic and solved the problem at lightning speed! Now, I'm definitely a happy customer!



candypants1100 said:


> you have beautiful clothes and a beautiful closet!!



I'm really flattered! 



Julide said:


> *LaVan* so happythat your shoes are here!!!



Now, I just need to wait until Monday to go to my fave cobbler and have extra holes punched in the straps.


----------



## La Vanguardia

*... multicolor etoupe ...*

We went to the public viewing of the World Cup game between Germany and Argentina. I'm not really a football fanatic, but the World Cup is always fun to watch. As it was quite hot, I opted for this light top ... though I'm not so convinced with the pairing together with the skirt. I'll try another combo next time.

- John Galliano silk top ( the uneven length and how the colors change all throughout)
- Zara silk skirt
- Giuseppe Zanotti jeweled slippers


----------



## lily25

Lovely La Van! love the top and the sandals!


----------



## Julide

*LaVan* love your outfit!! The top is so!!


----------



## dkli14

I LOVE the multi-colored top!  The first thing that popped to my mind after see your pic was that the top would look awesome with white bermuda shorts and the top would stand out on its own.  With the ruffle skirt, there's a little too much going on.  Btw, I love your thread and it's one of my daily go to threads when I'm on tpf.  Your daughter is super adorable too.


----------



## dreamdoll

*Lavan*, you look amazing!!! LOVE the skirt, how gorgeous!! Btw, I'm finally in Zurich, and sending you warmest wishes!!! (Many happy returns, hope you had a good one!!)


----------



## flower71

Just came back to check the latest additions to your wardrobe...wow, I am also a fan of YSL...and I also had a hard time finding my shoe size...the 40 (which is my usual size) was too big (have to add a hole in the strap too!!). How is Zurich (haven't been in a few months and won't be going so often anymore...)? Miss the lake!


----------



## Bitten

La Vanguardia said:


> *... multicolor etoupe ...*
> 
> We went to the public viewing of the World Cup game between Germany and Argentina. I'm not really a football fanatic, but the World Cup is always fun to watch. As it was quite hot, I opted for this light top ... though I'm not so convinced with the pairing together with the skirt. I'll try another combo next time.
> 
> - John Galliano silk top ( the uneven length and how the colors change all throughout)
> - Zara silk skirt
> - Giuseppe Zanotti jeweled slippers



I really like the outfit *LaVan*!  It IS a strong statement, you're definitely going to get noticed in it, but sometimes that is exactly what you want and you shouldn't shy away from it if you're comfortable with the admiration! Both elements of the outfit can certainly be worn separately with more understated alternatives for a streamlined look, however together they look incredibly joyous and festive!


----------



## La Vanguardia

*Thank you everyone! *



lily25 said:


> love the top and the sandals!





Julide said:


> The top is so!!



This top is really perfect for summer ... so light and colorful! Plus, since it's pleated silk, I don't have to worry about wrinkles and ironing! 



DonnaK483 said:


> I LOVE the multi-colored top!  The first thing that popped to my mind after see your pic was that the top would look awesome with white bermuda shorts and the top would stand out on its own.



Thanks for the suggestion ... I haven't thought of that, it sounds good. I don't have white bermuda shorts though, but maybe I can pair it with just plain denim skirt next time ... we'll see. 



dreamdoll said:


> *Lavan*, you look amazing!!! LOVE the skirt, how gorgeous!! Btw, I'm finally in Zurich, and sending you warmest wishes!!! (Many happy returns, hope you had a good one!!)



I hope you're enjoying Zurich and are having a fabulous European trip. Have a safe trip back!



flower71 said:


> I am also a fan of YSL...and I also had a hard time finding my shoe size...the 40 (which is my usual size) was too big (have to add a hole in the strap too!!). How is Zurich (haven't been in a few months and won't be going so often anymore...)? Miss the lake!



I just got the extra holes punched on the straps of my Tributes and now their perfect!  Let me know next time you're around town ... finally, it stopped raining and it's warm ... the lake and city are awaiting your visit again!



Bitten said:


> I really like the outfit *LaVan*!  It IS a strong statement, you're definitely going to get noticed in it, but sometimes that is exactly what you want and you shouldn't shy away from it if you're comfortable with the admiration! Both elements of the outfit can certainly be worn separately with more understated alternatives for a streamlined look, however together they look incredibly joyous and festive!



It definitely made a statement, and I don't have any issue at all with getting noticed lol! I know, shame on me!


----------



## La Vanguardia

*... lime yellow with hints of magenta and violet*

DD and I had lunch in town with DH, strolled around, and took the boat on the way home again. Gosh, I love taking the boat home on a sunny day ... the view is wonderful!

- Philosophy di Alberta Ferretti silk top
- Marc by Marc Jacobs Charlie jeans
- Tory Burch Reva ballerinas
- Louis Vuitton Neverfull MM "Stephen Sprouse Roses"
- Chanel sunglasses

*... at the dock, ready to board the boat ... *






*... on our way home ... *


----------



## Mininana

Gorgeous view!!!


----------



## Bitten

Love jeans and a chic top for day - so elegant!


----------



## LarissaHK

La Vanguardia said:


> *... lime yellow with hints of magenta and violet*
> 
> DD and I had lunch in town with DH, strolled around, and took the boat on the way home again. Gosh, I love taking the boat home on a sunny day ... the view is wonderful!
> 
> - Philosophy di Alberta Ferretti silk top
> - Marc by Marc Jacobs Charlie jeans
> - Tory Burch Reva ballerinas
> - Louis Vuitton Neverfull MM "Stephen Sprouse Roses"
> - Chanel sunglasses
> 
> *... at the dock, ready to board the boat ... *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *... on our way home ... *


 
You look great *LaVan*, love your top, jeans and shoes..and the view is just stunning..like a postcard


----------



## La Vanguardia

Here's a funny story about DD and my picture above. After taking it on self-timer, I went to grab my camera and somebody thought I was STEALING it! I appreciate the civic concern of the person, but can you imagine my SHOCK?! I reiterated that the camera was mine and I could show the rest of the pictures (with my face) stored in it to prove it!



Mininana said:


> Gorgeous view!!!





LarissaHK said:


> ..and the view is just stunning..like a postcard



Taking the boat home is definitely one of the best ways to enjoy the view on a sunny day! 



Bitten said:


> Love jeans and a chic top for day - so elegant!



... and comfortable too!


----------



## La Vanguardia

*... candy colors ...*

Out and about ... went to the lakeside to have a cake and drink with DD. I already wore this dress before with another pair of shoes and bags ... looks totally different! Here's the old post so you can compare: http://forum.purseblog.com/the-wardrobe/lavans-closet-the-wardrobe-of-30-something-gal-571677-20.html#post15059369

- Zara cotton dress
- Bottega Veneta medium Veneta bag
- Lanvin ballerinas






*... details of my necklace ... *
This is a special necklace as I had it custom made by Cartier in their Fifth Avenue boutique in New York a few years ago. I was BIG TIME into rose gold then and wanted a long necklace. Cartier didn't have at that time a long chain so I special ordered this one and had the charm engraved. When you open it, there's my name on one side and a self quote on the other. I also had the back of the charm engraved with the city of New York. I actually wanted my initial in front instead of "Cartier" but that was not possible lol!


----------



## Lorelei

Love the inscription LaVan


----------



## KristyDarling

Oh LaVan, I can honestly say that everything you post -- whether it's a photo of the views in your neighborhood, or a fab outfit, or a custom-made item by Cartier (wow!) -- absolutely everything is positively a DREAM! Do you ever feel like you are a princess living in a dreamy fairy tale? Or is all of this just everyday stuff, LOL! I'm only a year older than you but....you are my idol!!  Most importantly, you are so sweet, considerate, and grounded! I totally love that!    Keep on keepin' on, girlfriend!


----------



## Bitten

Gorgeous necklace* LaVan*, love the story and the inscription.


----------



## wis3ly

Who doesn't love life huh?? I LOVE your roses Neverfull, it's going to be my first LV that I will purchase after college!


----------



## La Vanguardia

*Thank you everyone! *



Lorelei said:


> Love the inscription LaVan



Actually, I wanted a longer one, but it wouldn't fit ... it would have been ... "Bohemia porque me gusta la vida y así soy yo"



KristyDarling said:


> Oh LaVan, I can honestly say that everything you post -- whether it's a photo of the views in your neighborhood, or a fab outfit, or a custom-made item by Cartier (wow!) -- absolutely everything is positively a DREAM! Do you ever feel like you are a princess living in a dreamy fairy tale? Or is all of this just everyday stuff, LOL! I'm only a year older than you but....you are my idol!!  Most importantly, you are so sweet, considerate, and grounded! I totally love that!    Keep on keepin' on, girlfriend!



That's so sweet of you to say. I'm really flattered! I don't, however, feel like a princess. What I feel is blessed and that I have achieved a lot of the things I wanted to ... most importantly ... WITHIN MY MEANS! For example, I don't dream of having a mansion, rather we are very happy with the simple house we have because we can easily afford it (especially with Zurich prices lol!). Overtime, who knows, maybe we can upgrade, but we're pretty happy with what we have right now. 

In addition, I TRY TO MAKE THE BEST OF WHAT WE HAVE AND WHAT I DO! A friend once said, you always regret the things you didn't try. So, as much as possible I'm quite proactive because things won't fall on your lap if you don't do anything. However, there are times when you also get lucky!



Bitten said:


> Gorgeous necklace* LaVan*, love the story and the inscription.



I used to wear this necklace daily, but now, I'm giving it a break lol!



wis3ly said:


> Who doesn't love life huh??



Well, there are a lot of people who also complain often about life. Sure, it's challenging and sometimes tough, but you have to try your best to achieve whatever it is you wanted.


----------



## La Vanguardia

*... light silver blue, white and beige with black ... *

DD was acting cranky this morning so I thought the best way to calm her is to go to town! We got ready, dressed up, put her in her buggy and she was smiling! We ended up visiting friends who produce handbags and also own a vintage shop. We had a look at the inventory and new collection of handbags for next season. But, as I'm currently only shopping in my closet, we went home empty handed. 

Anyway, I never thought of combining white with beige/black. It's not until I saw one picture from SATC 2 where Carrie was wearing a white dress and beige/black pumps ... I thought, "yeah, that could work!"

- Massimo Dutti silk top with belt
- John Galliano pants (the bottom hem is quite unique ... the front is shorter than the back) 
- Chanel pumps
- Louis Vuitton Alma PM







*... details of the John Galliano fabric ...*


----------



## Lorelei

I love the Massimo Dutti top LaVan,is it this season's?


----------



## anitalilac

I love the Massimo Dutti top too! Love the combo..very chic...
LaVan!


----------



## La Vanguardia

Lorelei said:


> I love the Massimo Dutti top LaVan,is it this season's?



It's from a few years ago. 



anitalilac said:


> I love the Massimo Dutti top too! Love the combo..very chic...
> LaVan!



It's a great top and well made. The embroidery on the chest area is very nice and the buttons are even covered with the same silk fabric in a lighter shade (to match the thread color of the embroidery).


----------



## queennadine

La Vanguardia said:


> *... light silver blue, white and beige with black ... *
> 
> DD was acting cranky this morning so I thought the best way to calm her is to go to town! We got ready, dressed up, put her in her buggy and she was smiling! We ended up visiting friends who produce handbags and also own a vintage shop. We had a look at the inventory and new collection of handbags for next season. But, as I'm currently only shopping in my closet, we went home empty handed.
> 
> Anyway, I never thought of combining white with beige/black. It's not until I saw one picture from SATC 2 where Carrie was wearing a white dress and beige/black pumps ... I thought, "yeah, that could work!"
> 
> - Massimo Dutti silk top with belt
> - John Galliano pants (the bottom hem is quite unique ... the front is shorter than the back)
> - Chanel pumps
> - Louis Vuitton Alma PM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *... details of the John Galliano fabric ...*



LOVE this outfit! The top is TDF!


----------



## Bitten

La Vanguardia said:


> *
> In addition, I TRY TO MAKE THE BEST OF WHAT WE HAVE AND WHAT I DO! A friend once said, you always regret the things you didn't try. So, as much as possible I'm quite proactive because things won't fall on your lap if you don't do anything. However, there are times when you also get lucky!
> 
> ...
> 
> Well, there are a lot of people who also complain often about life. Sure, it's challenging and sometimes tough, but you have to try your best to achieve whatever it is you wanted.*


*

So true LaVan, I think a lot of people rely too much on the idea that life is something that will happen TO them, whereas it really doesn't. Life is what each of us chooses to MAKE happen off our own initiative. I got off the partner track in a law firm and went back to university to study a Masters and applied to medical school at the same time. It was a big step and some people thought I was crazy (particularly as it means you can't necessarily get into the housing market and for many people this is all they can think of achieving - while that may be the case for some, for others there are different goals). I have never felt happier than I have for the past 3 years however, it has been such a great decision!!

And do you think I deserve a pair of CL Declic 90s to celebrate perfect 7.00 grades for this semester?  

http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/78774*


----------



## KristyDarling

^^ Words of wisdom, LaVan!


----------



## La Vanguardia

*Thanks everyone! *



Bitten said:


> So true *LaVan*, I think a lot of people rely too much on the idea that life is something that will happen TO them, whereas it really doesn't. Life is what each of us chooses to MAKE happen off our own initiative. I got off the partner track in a law firm and went back to university to study a Masters and applied to medical school at the same time. It was a big step and some people thought I was crazy (particularly as it means you can't necessarily get into the housing market and for many people this is all they can think of achieving - while that may be the case for some, for others there are different goals). I have never felt happier than I have for the past 3 years however, it has been such a great decision!!
> 
> And do you think I deserve a pair of CL Declic 90s to celebrate perfect 7.00 grades for this semester?
> 
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/78774





I definitely think you deserve a pair of CLs ... great color on those Declics but I'm not a big fan of the model. However, if you love it and the shape suits your feet well ... GO FOR IT!


----------



## La Vanguardia

*... blue and **honey brown ...*

Had a busy day ... meetings, errands and a lunch appointment at my favorite Japanese restaurant! Yummy, yummy food and very authentic. It's not posh at all, but the food is great and always fully booked. 

I finally wore my Tributes and they are indeed quite comfortable. Oh, I also went window shopping. I was really tempted by a couple of Chanel jackets on sale but decided to hold back. Why?

1. I'm supposed to be shopping in my closet
2. If ever I do break my shopping ban, since I'm going to Paris soon, I think that would be the place to do it lol!
3. As jewelry is not included in my "shopping in my closet" mood, I don't want to make a dent on my jewelry fund

So, I'm really contemplating, do I need more jackets/clothes/shoes/bags or should I just really focus on my jewelry wishlist? 

- Clube Chocolate silk skirt (overpriced Brazilian brand)
- Clube Chocolate cotton top (I didn't buy this top to match my skirt, but they do suit each other ... especially the contrast color of the buttons, which matches the brown lining of my skirt)
- YSL low-heeled Tributes
- Louis Vuitton Alma PM
- Ribbon used as a belt (I got this from a curtains/upholstery store and the colors perfectly match my outfit)


----------



## ahertz

^^ Lovely!  How do you keep the ribbon belt from moving around?


----------



## La Vanguardia

^ Thanks! This particular ribbon stays put because it's embroidered so the bottom does not have a slippery surface. I just tied it at the back and it stayed put.


----------



## AmberLeBon

Very chic lavan!! love it all, i have those chanel pumps they are great! cant go wrong with those, 

a bit OT (sorry!) but did it take long to fit out your beautiful walk in closet? did a company design it or did you know what you want/need?


----------



## AmberLeBon

ooh lavan, I got tempted by a chanel jacket in the sale, but I too refrained ! Im thinking its best to buy the jewellery asap as the price hikes are crazy! then look to chanel etc etc

and yes, paris would be the ideal place to break your ban lol!its so difficult to not buy in paris


----------



## La Vanguardia

AmberLeBon said:


> a bit OT (sorry!) but did it take long to fit out your beautiful walk in closet? did a company design it or did you know what you want/need?



My closet is a spare bedroom and I designed it myself. Basically, I really wanted to display my shoes/bags ... this way I don't FORGET what I have. It has happened in the past that I would buy certain things that look similar because I've forgotten I had them lol! 

*Shoes/Bags*
My shoe/bag cabinet is simply an IKEA Billy bookshelf (yes, bookshelf!) with glass doors. I bought extra boards and changed the heights accordingly.

*Clothes*
I opted for the double decker metal rack so I can easily combine outfits. I'm unsure about getting a cabinet that would accommodate all my clothes because maybe ... just maybe ... in case we have another child, I'll have to move my wardrobe to a smaller room. Otherwise, I'll probably move DD to my wardrobe room when she's older as the curtains will look fab for a girl's room.

*Chest of drawers*
I searched and searched for massive wood ones that suited my needs and finally found these two from Italian manufacturer Selva http://www.selva.com/. 

*Vanity table and mirror*
I've had them already before we moved to our current home. They're antique Biedermeier pieces. Actually, I bought them separately from different cities. I first saw the mirror and fell in love with it. Then, it took me more than a year (maybe even two) to find a matching table (same wood, finish and condition).

*Chair and curtains*
Custom made with fabrics from Designer's Guild http://www.designersguild.com/.

*Ceiling lights*
Antique Art Nouveau lamps that I already had before we moved to our current home.

Hope that helps!



AmberLeBon said:


> ooh lavan, I got tempted by a chanel jacket in the sale, but I too refrained !* Im thinking its best to buy the jewellery asap as the price hikes are crazy! then look to chanel etc etc*
> 
> and yes, paris would be the ideal place to break your ban lol!its so difficult to not buy in paris



This is so true! Actually, I also calculated in the price hike of the jewelry to the Chanel jacket. Then, I thought, okay, maybe the jacket will not be such a great deal after all lol!


----------



## AmberLeBon

^^thats a great help lots of ideas thanks! I was looking at designers guild thanks to you the other day, I saw piggies cushions!! but I have to wait before we move but im looking fwd to buying from there..

the price hikes are plain scary!


----------



## mrb4bags

Wow thanks so much for sharing your innovative way of designing your closet.  I love how

you used both antique pieces and local finds.  It's definitely a lot easier to see what you 

already own when everything is displayed openly, out of their boxes.


----------



## Bitten

La Vanguardia said:


> I definitely think you deserve a pair of CLs ... great color on those Declics but I'm not a big fan of the model. However, if you love it and the shape suits your feet well ... GO FOR IT!



Thanks *LaVan* 

I know, I love the colour and I'm hoping to pair them with a lot of things in my wardrobe already (and maybe *gulp* get a grey satin Prada clutch to go with!?  )

Now I haven't actually seen a pair of Declics in real life (living where I do, in a style/fashion desert!) so they might not look good on me.  I'll just have to wait and see when they get here, thank goodness for Net-a-Porter!


----------



## loves

i love the last two outfits! esp the silvery outfit, love silvery blues and greys


----------



## steffe

i am glad you started a outfit thread!  i love all of your pieces...
xxx


----------



## La Vanguardia

*Thank you everyone and I hope you're all having a fabulous weekend! *



AmberLeBon said:


> ^^thats a great help lots of ideas thanks! I was looking at designers guild thanks to you the other day, I saw piggies cushions!! but I have to wait before we move but im looking fwd to buying from there.



Designer's Guild has really fabulous fabrics and accessories!  They're just so pricey here compared to the UK. A friend bought her fabrics from London while on a trip there and she said they're definitely cheaper than here. 



mrb4bags said:


> Wow thanks so much for sharing your innovative way of designing your closet.  I love how you used both antique pieces and local finds. * It's definitely a lot easier to see what you already own when everything is displayed openly, out of their boxes.*



... yeap, you forget less what you own. Sometimes, when I buy clothes or something and "think/assume" that I have nothing to pair them with, I simply look around my closet and surprisingly find something that fits well.



Bitten said:


> Thanks *LaVan*
> 
> I know, I love the colour and I'm hoping to pair them with a lot of things in my wardrobe already (and maybe *gulp* get a grey satin Prada clutch to go with!?  )



Let's see that Prada clutch!  By the way, congrats on being able to post pics! Your Canturi ring is lovely!



loves said:


> i love the last two outfits! esp the silvery outfit, love silvery blues and greys







steffe said:


> i am glad you started a outfit thread!  i love all of your pieces...xxx



Hi steffe! Nice to see you again. Hope all is well!


----------



## La Vanguardia

*... blue, green, and a hint of gold ...*

It was such a gorgeous and sunny day. We had a fantastic lunch at one of the garden restaurants, had dessert at another, and strolled around town.

- Chloe silk dress
- Hermès 30cm Birkin
- Christian Louboutin espadrille wedges







But ... oops! I broke my "shopping in my closet" resolution. ush: A local boutique that carries exclusive designer brands (Trois Pommes for those living in Switzerland) was having a massive sale and I bought this Dolce & Gabbana lace/silk top for a fraction of the original price. It retailed for 1500 Swiss Francs and I only paid 300! What a deal! Here's a modelling pic ... it definitely looks a lot better IRL! I'm thinking of wearing it to Paris when I go soon as it's so light and comfy!


----------



## Greenstar

Lovely


----------



## lily25

La Van you look beautiful!!! AAAaaargh you stole my espadrilles! Just kidding, I'm looking for that pair but I can't find it locally. 

Awesome lace&silk top, and what a match for those cool sandals!


----------



## AmberLeBon

love the blue dress, what a stunning colour, great pic of you out and about....


----------



## Julide

La Vanguardia said:


> *... blue, green, and a hint of gold ...*
> 
> It was such a gorgeous and sunny day. We had a fantastic lunch at one of the garden restaurants, had dessert at another, and strolled around town.
> 
> - Chloe silk dress
> - Hermès 30cm Birkin
> - Christian Louboutin espadrille wedges
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But ... oops! I broke my "shopping in my closet" resolution. ush: A local boutique that carries exclusive designer brands (Trois Pommes for those living in Switzerland) was having a massive sale and I bought this Dolce & Gabbana lace/silk top for a fraction of the original price. It retailed for 1500 Swiss Francs and I only paid 300! What a deal! Here's a modelling pic ... it definitely looks a lot better IRL! I'm thinking of wearing it to Paris when I go soon as it's so light and comfy!



I love your new top!! It was sooo worth breaking the ban for!!They look great with your YSLs!!!


----------



## doloresmia

the blue dress with birkin is stunning! that should go to paris too!


----------



## onebagatime

love the blue dress with the VA birkin!!! that's my favorite B color (or chartreuse), i hope i can manage to get it one day^^

nice top too. but since the top is loose, i'd pair it with sth more tighter. maybe even a legging.


----------



## Bitten

La Vanguardia said:


> *... blue, green, and a hint of gold ...*
> 
> It was such a gorgeous and sunny day. We had a fantastic lunch at one of the garden restaurants, had dessert at another, and strolled around town.
> 
> - Chloe silk dress
> - Hermès 30cm Birkin
> - Christian Louboutin espadrille wedges
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But ... oops! I broke my "shopping in my closet" resolution. ush: A local boutique that carries exclusive designer brands (Trois Pommes for those living in Switzerland) was having a massive sale and I bought this Dolce & Gabbana lace/silk top for a fraction of the original price. It retailed for 1500 Swiss Francs and I only paid 300! What a deal! Here's a modelling pic ... it definitely looks a lot better IRL! I'm thinking of wearing it to Paris when I go soon as it's so light and comfy!




OMG, that Chloe dress is one of my favourite outfits!! You look so chic and summery LaVan, absolutely stunning! 

Sometimes it is necessary to break our shopping resolutions - Dolce et Gabbana at 1/5th of the retail price is a good reason 

Thank you for your kind comments about my ring   It is definitely unusual and more outlandish than my usual jewellery however as soon as I put it on, I knew it had to be mine!


----------



## Lorelei

LaVan,it would have been rude not to get the Dolce top


----------



## Elina0408

The blue dress is awesome!! Perfect choice!! !Que chollo!! Love the colour of your new top


----------



## La Vanguardia

*Thank you everyone! *



lily25 said:


> AAAaaargh you stole my espadrilles! Just kidding, I'm looking for that pair but I can't find it locally.



LOL! I bought them a few years ago in Paris. They're quite comfortable for the wedge height! Hope you find a pair sometime, maybe eBay?



AmberLeBon said:


> love the blue dress, what a stunning colour.





Greenstar said:


> Lovely





Bitten said:


> OMG, that Chloe dress is one of my favourite outfits!!





Elina0408 said:


> The blue dress is awesome!!



This dress is another one which used to be mid-calf but I had it shortened to knee length. It's actually a size too big, but it's okay ... very comfortable to wear. The only thing is it doesn't have any lining, which is quite disappointing considering the price tag. But I wore a silk underdress anyway as it adds volume to the lower part and helps against sweat ... I don't want the dress sticking to my body lol! 



doloresmia said:


> the blue dress with birkin is stunning! that should go to paris too!



I'm afraid it can't go to Paris as dry cleaners here are so SLOW!!!! They work at turtle speed so I won't have it ready for Paris. I sometimes machine wash some of my less expensive silk clothes (cold/gente cycle), but since the Chloe dress also has rhinestones and bead work on the straps, I bring it to the cleaners. 



onebagatime said:


> love the blue dress with the VA birkin!!! that's my favorite B color (or chartreuse), i hope i can manage to get it one day^^ nice top too. but since the top is loose, i'd pair it with sth more tighter. maybe even a legging.



Hope you can get a VA Birkin ... it's a great color. When I bought the Dolce top, I also thought about pairing it with leggings since it's long enough to cover my butt lol! 



Lorelei said:


> LaVan,it would have been rude not to get the Dolce top



LOL! My husband's jaw literally dropped when he saw me paying for the top. He said that he couldn't believe I would break my resolution in such a short time ... whatever!


----------



## La Vanguardia

*... brown, magenta and saffron ...*

We had brunch at one of our favorite cafés and I finally wore the M Missoni dress I bought last month before my "shopping in my closet" resolution, remember? It's so comfy and works well with my Tributes. 

- M Missoni dress
- YSL low-heeled Tributes
- Hermès 28cm Haut à Courroies (HAC) (It's comfortably hanging at the handle of the stroller)
- Chanel sunglasses







We took the boat back home again and I want to share with you some of the lakeside views! 

*... Zurich ...*






*... the beach...*






*... the vineyards...*






*... a doggie on the lake ...*






*... and the pedalo boats (love the swan in the background &#8212; there are actually quite a lot of them around the lake) ...*


----------



## AmberLeBon

^^looking great! wonderful pics, love the doggy!!


----------



## mrb4bags

Love the Missoni on you.  The dress matches so well with your new YSLs.

The scenery pics are gorgeous too.


----------



## birkingal

I love the outfit. It's gorgeous especially with the contrasting VA Birkin.


----------



## La Vanguardia

Let's make a poll. As I'm going to Paris soon, I thought that maybe, just maybe, I could allow myself to buy something (especially with the low euro). Well, I have enough shoes but I'd like to have a luggage/natural/cream/bronze colored bag. Most importantly, the bag needs to be big enough to fit flats as I do often change from heels to flats, but it can't be bigger than 30cm. I don't really wear shoulder bags ... I much prefer handheld or messenger ones.

I'm thinking between the Mulberry regular-sized Alexa and the Loewe Amazona 28cm. I've seen the Amazona IRL and I think it suits me, but I'm intrigued by the versatility and color of the oak Alexa bag. I was also thinking of the small Fendi Peekaboo bag, but I'm not yet sure I want to spend that much lol!

Here are pics ... what do you guys think?

*Mulberry Alexa regular size*






*Loewe Amazona 28cm*


----------



## Lorelei

Arrrrrrgh!!!! Can't you not get both?   As a spaniard I should vote for Loewe but the Alexa is gorgeous too, sorry,definitely can't help


----------



## La Vanguardia

^ YOU'RE BAD!!! LOL!!! I'm just really allowing myself one bag and it's difficult because they're both gorgeous yet so different too. 

By the way, congratulations on winning the World Cup! 

*¡Campeones, campeones, olé, olé, olé! *


----------



## Lorelei

Thank you! I must admit it was a memorable night 

Ok,I think the Amazona is more classic while the Alexa is a lot trendier,if I really,really,REALLY had to choose one I would go for the Mulberry (and get the Loewe maybe next year,lol)


----------



## lily25

Looking good! And the weather is perfect, lucky girls!!! Over here it seems like it's going to rain! WTH, since when central Europe has better weather than here in the Mediterranean?lol

As for the poll. I would choose the Loewe, I was flirting with her at a local boutique and I love her.


----------



## La Vanguardia

Lorelei said:


> Thank you! I must admit it was a memorable night
> 
> Ok,I think the Amazona is more classic while the Alexa is a lot trendier,if I really,really,REALLY had to choose one I would go for the Mulberry (and get the Loewe maybe next year,lol)



Especially after seeing the aggressive football style of the Dutch, I was really happy Spain won! 

Mmm ... I think the Mulberry will match my new Tributes perfectly ... mmm 



lily25 said:


> Looking good! And the weather is perfect, lucky girls!!! Over here it seems like it's going to rain! WTH, since when central Europe has better weather than here in the Mediterranean?lol
> 
> As for the poll. I would choose the Loewe, I was flirting with her at a local boutique and I love her.



It rains here too, mostly in the late afternoon and evenings. It's so refreshing as it's been really HOT the past few days!

I know, isn't the Loewe so gorgeous and elegant!?!


----------



## Bitten

lily25 said:


> Looking good! And the weather is perfect, lucky girls!!! Over here it seems like it's going to rain! WTH, since when central Europe has better weather than here in the Mediterranean?lol
> 
> As for the poll. *I would choose the Loewe, I was flirting with her at a local boutique and I love her.*



You mean she's been flirting with you?!! I thought she and I had something special!! 

*LaVan*, I'm a second vote for the Loewe, the Alexa seems a bit casual and those straps would annoy me - it looks like it would be a bit of a hassle getting in and out of the bag.


----------



## edelzee

I'm a big fan of Loewe Amazona so my vote goes to Loewe Amazona.  

Looks like you had a beautiful day in Zuri.


----------



## ladyhermes

I vote for the Loewe Amazona!


----------



## La Vanguardia

Oooh ... the Loewe is getting ahead!


----------



## marmyte

Hi LaVan,

I've been watching a thread a little and when you posted about the Alexa, I decided to chip in: I joined tPF for the Mulberry room and that's where I really hang out - if you've not seen it yet, there's a thread where posters have listed the pros and cons of their Alexa in the Mulberry sub forum, you may want to check it out to help you to decide.

I agree that it'd go really well with your Tributes... if it's a Mulberry you're after but you decide the Alexa isn't classic enough, a Bayswater may be the way forward (I carry a pair of flats no problem in mine).  Good luck!


----------



## La Vanguardia

marmyte said:


> Hi LaVan,
> 
> I've been watching a thread a little and when you posted about the Alexa, I decided to chip in: I joined tPF for the Mulberry room and that's where I really hang out - if you've not seen it yet, there's a thread where posters have listed the pros and cons of their Alexa in the Mulberry sub forum, you may want to check it out to help you to decide.
> 
> I agree that it'd go really well with your Tributes... if it's a Mulberry you're after but you decide the Alexa isn't classic enough, a Bayswater may be the way forward (I carry a pair of flats no problem in mine).  Good luck!



Thanks for the input and your experience also with the Bayswater. I browsed through the Mulberry subforum to find out more about the Alexa and one issue seems to be that some don't have "nice" leather. I'm really curious to see it though.


----------



## La Vanguardia

lily25 said:


> I would choose the Loewe, I was flirting with her at a local boutique and I love her.





Bitten said:


> You mean she's been flirting with you?!! I thought she and I had something special!!



Oh, Bitten! That's just a hilarious response to lily!


----------



## marmyte

La Vanguardia said:


> Thanks for the input and your experience also with the Bayswater. I browsed through the Mulberry subforum to find out more about the Alexa and one issue seems to be that some don't have "nice" leather. I'm really curious to see it though.



no problem!

That has been an issue, but it's personal taste as much as quality, I think, but I 100% understand why everyone's flagged it up: when I spend that much on a bag, it has to be my idea of perfect.  For some people, that's a lot of creases and an already aged look, for others it's smooth, perfect leather.  But the SAs are normally really helpful and if they have several of the colour you want in stock, are happy for you to scrutinise them all before you settle on the one you like best.


----------



## lily25

Bitten said:


> You mean she's been flirting with you?!! I thought she and I had something special!!


This is why I had to let her go, she told me about your relationship...


----------



## La Vanguardia

Well, guys, I think the poll will have a sudden death lol! Why?

I just called both Mulberra and Loewe in Paris and they don't have the bags I'm looking for. Mulberry said the oak-colored Alexa won't arrive until September (they only have black and a purple shade). Loewe doesn't have any Amazonas in size 28cm in stock and won't receive them until after I leave from Paris. What a bummer!

Though ... an option is to check their counters at Gallerie Lafayette, but I doubt they'll have them. Plus, I really hate shopping with a big crowd, which will probably be the case in Gallerie Lafayette due to the sales. 

Oh, well, I'm glad I called before going to the stores and then just be disappointed afterwards. I guess it's just not meant to be!


----------



## mrsDIY88

oh no, pity about that.   i was just about to cast a vote for the Loewe Amazona.  I've always had my eye on that bag, but torn with indecision as to colour/material. 

(love the chloe dress on you btw. great colour!)


----------



## frantic

Hi LaVan,
     Just wanted to let you know how much I enjoy the photos you share. The scenery is just beautiful....what a lovely place to call home. 

     Best wishes to you and your sweet daughter.

Fran


----------



## Martina_Italy

La Vanguardia said:


> *... blue, green, and a hint of gold ...*
> 
> It was such a gorgeous and sunny day. We had a fantastic lunch at one of the garden restaurants, had dessert at another, and strolled around town.
> 
> - Chloe silk dress
> - Hermès 30cm Birkin
> - Christian Louboutin espadrille wedges





Lovely!! I have to have a blue dress!!!


----------



## inspired984

LaVan, I had to comment on your thread. I just went through all 62 pages in 1 sitting admiring your lovely outfits! (And beautiful daughter )


----------



## mayen120

La Vanguardia said:


> Well, guys, I think the poll will have a sudden death lol! Why?
> 
> I just called both Mulberra and Loewe in Paris and they don't have the bags I'm looking for. Mulberry said the oak-colored Alexa won't arrive until September (they only have black and a purple shade). Loewe doesn't have any Amazonas in size 28cm in stock and won't receive them until after I leave from Paris. What a bummer!
> 
> Though ... an option is to check their counters at Gallerie Lafayette, but I doubt they'll have them. Plus, I really hate shopping with a big crowd, which will probably be the case in Gallerie Lafayette due to the sales.
> 
> Oh, well, I'm glad I called before going to the stores and then just be disappointed afterwards. I guess it's just not meant to be!





did you try harrods.com?

that's where i got my regular oak alexa,  and they deliver international......

love your thread by the way


----------



## kim_mac

hi la van, just discovered this thread and LOVE it.  you look absolutely gorgeous in all your clothing and accessories.  love the clothes, shoes, jewelry and bags!!!  glad to see that you've kept all this style even through having a baby!  most women including me slack off and only dress up occasionally.  ahhh, i love all the eye candy!  thank you!  

quick question - did you lengthen your 10 motif alhambra necklace at all?  it sits so nicely on you and i think i may have to lengthen to achieve the same look.  

thanks!


----------



## La Vanguardia

By the way, as it's too late to return the Zanotti silver ballerinas, I'm just going to give them to my sister when I see her in a couple of months ... they should fit her. If not, I'll sell them lol!



mrsDIY88 said:


> oh no, pity about that.   i was just about to cast a vote for the Loewe Amazona.  I've always had my eye on that bag, but torn with indecision as to colour/material.



I know. Oh, well! I really find the Amazona a feminine, gorgeous and classic bag. I guess it's just not meant to be ... maybe next time. Oooh, which colors were you thinking of? I'm really liking the bronze on Loewe's website.



Martina_Italy said:


> Lovely!! I have to have a blue dress!!!



LOL! The blue shade of the Chloé dress is really striking. I hope you find a blue dress soon! 



mayen120 said:


> did you try harrods.com?
> 
> that's where i got my regular oak alexa,  and they deliver international......
> 
> love your thread by the way



As I've never seen the Alexa IRL, I hesitate to buy it online ... especially with my recent online shopping drama (the YSL Tributes and Zanotti ballerinas) lol! For those interested, it's also available at net-a-porter.com 



kim_mac said:


> quick question - did you lengthen your 10 motif alhambra necklace at all?  it sits so nicely on you and i think i may have to lengthen to achieve the same look.



Hey ya kim_mac! Nice to see you here! My 10-motif necklace is the normal length.



frantic said:


> Hi LaVan, Just wanted to let you know how much I enjoy the photos you share. The scenery is just beautiful....what a lovely place to call home. Best wishes to you and your sweet daughter.
> 
> Fran



Thanks for letting me share! 



inspired984 said:


> LaVan, I had to comment on your thread. I just went through all 62 pages in 1 sitting admiring your lovely outfits! (And beautiful daughter )



Wow! You read all pages in one sitting! Thank you!


----------



## chaneljewel

Just went through about 30 pages of your outfits/comments  I've been MIA on this particular thread and forgot just how much I love seeing your outfits and reading your comments.  BTW, your dd is just precious...a beautiful child!


----------



## fieryfashionist

*LaVan *- Ooooh, I also returned my Zanottis... they weren't quite what I was expecting and my metallic champagne/crystal pair set the bar quite high!   I absolutely LOVE, LOVE the Chloe dress on you ... such a vibrant shade of cobalt blue and especially striking with tanned skin!  The VA Birkin is the perfect complimentary bright color to it... and the Tribs, of course, are the perfect neutral shade (I have the higher version)!   Home run!!!


----------



## La Vanguardia

chaneljewel said:


> Just went through about 30 pages of your outfits/comments  I've been MIA on this particular thread and forgot just how much I love seeing your outfits and reading your comments.  BTW, your dd is just precious...a beautiful child!



Thanks for stopping by! 



fieryfashionist said:


> *LaVan *- Ooooh, I also returned my Zanottis... they weren't quite what I was expecting and my metallic champagne/crystal pair set the bar quite high!



I know, I was really disappointed that the fit was off. I don't have any silver ballerinas and was thinking of combining the Zanottis with my white dresses. Oh, well, I do hope they fit my sister!


----------



## La Vanguardia

*... multicolor brown and blue ... *

Gosh, I was stuck at home the past few days working on my projects, but it wasn't so bad as it was scorching hot outside ... thank goodness for the evening thunderstorms. Anyway, today I was at the printing press for one of my projects to ensure all is okay. In the end, we printed more than 100,000 calendars for 2011 ... and this is just the first round!

As the printing press was out of town and I had to be mostly on my feet, I needed a really comfy outfit!

- Lace top from a local boutique
- H&M pants
- Longchamp Le Pliage with Eiffel Tower bag
- Tory Burch Reva ballerinas


----------



## Tamarind

My thought exactly.  I also like the Mulberry better generally.



La Vanguardia said:


> Mmm ... I think the Mulberry will match my new Tributes perfectly ... mmm QUOTE]


----------



## Bitten

La Vanguardia said:


> Well, guys, I think the poll will have a sudden death lol! Why?
> 
> I just called both Mulberra and Loewe in Paris and they don't have the bags I'm looking for. Mulberry said the oak-colored Alexa won't arrive until September (they only have black and a purple shade). Loewe doesn't have any Amazonas in size 28cm in stock and won't receive them until after I leave from Paris. What a bummer!
> 
> Though ... an option is to check their counters at Gallerie Lafayette, but I doubt they'll have them. Plus, I really hate shopping with a big crowd, which will probably be the case in Gallerie Lafayette due to the sales.
> 
> Oh, well, I'm glad I called before going to the stores and then just be disappointed afterwards. I guess it's just not meant to be!



*LaVan*, when are you going to Paris? Will you be doing a packing pics extravaganza like *piggy* *hint* *hint* ?


----------



## KristyDarling

^^ Very, very elegant!! I like!


----------



## AmberLeBon

La Van, we are twins on the eiffel tower navy pliage!!


----------



## La Vanguardia

*Thank you everyone!* 



Tamarind said:


> I also like the Mulberry better generally.



Well, maybe next time I'll get to see this sought-after oak Alexa bag ... before the color is sold out.



AmberLeBon said:


> La Van, we are twins on the eiffel tower navy pliage!!



Hey twin! Where I live, Longchamp Le Pliage bags are everywhere, but at least I like that the Eiffel Tower version is a rare sight!



KristyDarling said:


> ^^ Very, very elegant!! I like!







Bitten said:


> Will you be doing a packing pics extravaganza like *piggy* *hint* *hint* ?



I'm still undecided what to wear. I envision an outfit and then change my thoughts lol! I copied this text from the New Yooxer (the online newsletter of yoox.com) and their recommendations for the "Airport Look." Here's the link and they also have some outfits pictured: http://www.thenewyooxer.yoox.com/eng/index.php/post/5797/

Here are a few simple sartorial rules you might find useful on your next flight:

1.    GO FOR LAYERS
Whether you&#8217;re jetting off to the Caribbean or to Alaska, bring a jacket or some form of cardigan or hoodie to fight the aggressive air con on-board and the freezing temperatures of the departure lounge. Cotton layers and lightweight fabrics could also come in handy for your in-flight naps.

2.    NICE AND EASY FOOTWEAR
Heels or flats, brogues or loafers, what matters is how easily you can take them off during the security checks. Airports are forever coming up with new regulations and it seems shoes have become a critical matter, especially now that they have their own dedicated piece of scanning equipment. Clearly boots are tricky since it will take you forever to pull them off &#8211; and these people queuing behind you won&#8217;t accept fashion as an excuse.

3.    STRETCHY FABRICS
He might go for a tracksuit, she might choose a shift dress, but in either case it&#8217;s all about the fabric. Rather than turning and twitching in stiff garments and worrying about creases and basically looking a mess upon landing, go for jerseys, spandex or stretch cotton; you&#8217;ll then be able to breeze through Arrivals as if you&#8217;d never been on a plane in the first place.

4.    SHOULDER BAG OR BACKPACK?
Clutches and fanny packs should be left at home. Boarding passes, clear plastic bags for your liquids, passports, notebooks, laptops and various iPods&#8230; that certainly won&#8217;t fit into anything smaller than a shoulder bag, although he might prefer a good old backpack (mind the cabin measurements however, anything longer than 60cm won&#8217;t do).  Oh and don&#8217;t forget your sunnies, they might offer you a welcome break from the neon lighting on board when you decide to take a nap.

5.    UTTER RELAXATION
Not everyone might want to watch a film on the in-flight entertainment system or on their laptops; not everyone might want to listen to music and not everyone might want to sleep&#8230; What is left for you to do in such cases is to read. A good book to slip in your hand luggage, ideally not too heavy (both in terms of difficulty and weight &#8211; for that reason we would strongly advise against re-reading Tolstoy), or why not a Moleskine notebook to use as a travel log. For this is exactly how Bruce Chatwin and Ernest Hemingway did things pre-blogs; can you think of a better opportunity to rediscover the simple pleasure of reading, doodling or designing while daydreaming  of your next destination?


----------



## La Vanguardia

*... black and white stripes with a pop of yellow ...*

Busy morning running errands and going to the doctor. I've had another test done for my urticaria (allergies) and it seems the culprit(s) as of this moment are grass (YES! Of all things!) and house dust mites (also those in mattresses/pillows/etc.). 

Geez ... this means I need to clean my house more often lol! We already replaced our duvets and sheets a couple of months back due to my allergies, and man, the freaking mites are still here!  The doc said I can buy anti-allergy covers for mattresses/pillos/duvets ... but I'll wait until more conclusive results from my blood test come back next week. 

Anyway, back to my outfit. It's very light and comfy ... perfect for hot summer days. Maybe next time I'll try wearing the top/shorts with my straw fedora hat and black ballerinas.

- John Galliano silk/jersey top
- Zara shorts
- Bottega Veneta medium Veneta bag
- Castañer wedge espadrilles


----------



## Jeneen

^ Pretty outfit!

Also for allergies, try one of those dehumidifier machines - they seem to help take some moisture and allergens out of the air... 2 of my friends use them and they swear it helps their allergies.


----------



## ceci

^ allergy sucks! I have been getting the regular seasonal allergy shots since 2004 & they still didn't go away - but it's a lot better than before which I can't say it didn't work. Yes, try SHARP air purifier. It's the best! I have one inside my bedroom. Usually morning (6am-10am) is the worst period throughout the day!

Anyway, your colorful outfits just cheer me up! I think I have to stop wearing same old black/gray color theme. But I do wear my coloful purses instead though. See my avatar I got a new-to-me magenta vintage lamb camera case  What color of outfit would you match with this color? Love to get some ideas from you!


----------



## Tamarind

Mattress/pillow covers really work.  I have them too.  We are an allergic family.


----------



## Ladybug09

Allergies = Neti pot not the mister, but the actual pot. Awesome!


----------



## loves

love the pop of yellow. hope your allergies get better.


----------



## lily25

Great look! B&W + yellow! Very nice!

My secret for summer allergies... Franziskus zinc+histidin+cystein supplement for infections and allergies! Didn't have to use an antihistamine for 2 years! Make sure to take  vit c and lots of water with that!


----------



## Bitten

La Vanguardia said:


> *Thank you everyone!*
> 
> 
> 
> Well, maybe next time I'll get to see this sought-after oak Alexa bag ... before the color is sold out.
> 
> 
> 
> Hey twin! Where I live, Longchamp Le Pliage bags are everywhere, but at least I like that the Eiffel Tower version is a rare sight!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I'm still undecided what to wear. I envision an outfit and then change my thoughts lol! I copied this text from the New Yooxer (the online newsletter of yoox.com) and their recommendations for the "Airport Look." Here's the link and they also have some outfits pictured: http://www.thenewyooxer.yoox.com/eng/index.php/post/5797/
> 
> Here are a few simple sartorial rules you might find useful on your next flight:
> *
> 1.    GO FOR LAYERS
> Whether youre jetting off to the Caribbean or to Alaska, bring a jacket or some form of cardigan or hoodie to fight the aggressive air con on-board and the freezing temperatures of the departure lounge. Cotton layers and lightweight fabrics could also come in handy for your in-flight naps.
> 
> 2.    NICE AND EASY FOOTWEAR
> Heels or flats, brogues or loafers, what matters is how easily you can take them off during the security checks. Airports are forever coming up with new regulations and it seems shoes have become a critical matter, especially now that they have their own dedicated piece of scanning equipment. Clearly boots are tricky since it will take you forever to pull them off  and these people queuing behind you wont accept fashion as an excuse.
> 
> 3.    STRETCHY FABRICS
> He might go for a tracksuit, she might choose a shift dress, but in either case its all about the fabric. Rather than turning and twitching in stiff garments and worrying about creases and basically looking a mess upon landing, go for jerseys, spandex or stretch cotton; youll then be able to breeze through Arrivals as if youd never been on a plane in the first place.
> 
> 4.    SHOULDER BAG OR BACKPACK?
> Clutches and fanny packs should be left at home. Boarding passes, clear plastic bags for your liquids, passports, notebooks, laptops and various iPods that certainly wont fit into anything smaller than a shoulder bag, although he might prefer a good old backpack (mind the cabin measurements however, anything longer than 60cm wont do).  Oh and dont forget your sunnies, they might offer you a welcome break from the neon lighting on board when you decide to take a nap.
> 
> 5.    UTTER RELAXATION
> Not everyone might want to watch a film on the in-flight entertainment system or on their laptops; not everyone might want to listen to music and not everyone might want to sleep What is left for you to do in such cases is to read. A good book to slip in your hand luggage, ideally not too heavy (both in terms of difficulty and weight  for that reason we would strongly advise against re-reading Tolstoy), or why not a Moleskine notebook to use as a travel log. For this is exactly how Bruce Chatwin and Ernest Hemingway did things pre-blogs; can you think of a better opportunity to rediscover the simple pleasure of reading, doodling or designing while daydreaming  of your next destination?



 Thanks *LaVan*.


----------



## marjie

wow great


----------



## floppykelly

LaVan,
You know I rarely post or am even on TPF anymore but I do follow your thread. You are a fashion icon IMO. I so enjoy viewing all of your ensembles.
Your daughter is adorable. I love the way you dress her.


----------



## mercylurkergirl

*LaVan*...
I spent most of a very bored Friday at work scrolling the thread...I love your style and how you embrace it - especially with the little munchkin!  

I'm just a bit taller than you (and that sounds so weird!), so I'm so interested in how you have stuff tailored for you.  I just ordered a "mini" dress that will literally come to my knees.  Mini...right...  :lolots:


----------



## cjy

La Vanguardia said:


> *... red and white ...*
> 
> A casual outfit on a warm spring day to meet friends and go to the pediatrician. Sophie's not feeling well so a visit to the doctor was necessary. Hope she's better soon!
> 
> Since we missed the bus (both ways), we took a leisurely walk to town, the pediatrician, and back home ... in total more than 1.5 hours. These Manolos have definitely passed my comfy test!
> 
> Oh, my DVF dress from matchesfashion.com arrived! Yay! I  it, *though some alterations are necessary since the upper body is too long for my short torso.
> *- Zara dress
> - Hermès 30cm Birkin
> - Manolo Blahnik Urmuna flats


 Did you have the shoulders taken in?? I have a short torso also and that is what I alsmost always have to do. DVF seems to run long for me, short thing I am.
I adore this thread. What classic style you have. I am in my late 40's and just love your classic taste. Don't even get me started on your closet.
You are a very impressive lady. I am glad I stopped in here, I will be a regular now.


----------



## dreamdoll

A vote for the Mulberry! And loving your B+W stripe outfit, you look great!! 
Hope you feel better / get well soon from your allegies


----------



## tulip618

love the mulberry alexa!!! I wanted one too!


----------



## wis3ly

Love the your recent outfits! OMG the scenery shots are absolutely breathtaking! It's like out of a vacation brochure! Maybe I should make Switzerland my future home..


----------



## La Vanguardia

*Thank you everyone!* 

I really appreciate all your concern, thoughts and suggestions for my allergies. It's just really weird because I was NEVER allergic before. It all started this spring. Wow, I also was not aware that so many people suffer from allergies!



wis3ly said:


> OMG the scenery shots are absolutely breathtaking! It's like out of a vacation brochure! Maybe I should make Switzerland my future home..



I really enjoy living here and the scenery is indeed beautiful.



Jeneen said:


> Also for allergies, try one of those dehumidifier machines



DD has one in her room, maybe I should borrow it lol!



ceci said:


> See my avatar I got a new-to-me magenta vintage lamb camera case  What color of outfit would you match with this color? Love to get some ideas from you!



Hope your allergies get better too. Congrats on your new bag! I'm thinking black, grey, dark blue, dark green, white and dark brown can match with magenta.



Tamarind said:


> Mattress/pillow covers really work.  I have them too.  We are an allergic family.



Glad to know they do work! Hope your family's allergies get better too!



lily25 said:


> My secret for summer allergies... Franziskus zinc+histidin+cystein supplement for infections and allergies!



I'm definitely checking this one out at the pharmacy!



floppykelly said:


> You know I rarely post or am even on TPF anymore but I do follow your thread. You are a fashion icon IMO. I so enjoy viewing all of your ensembles.



I'm really flattered that you visit my thread albeit your TPF hiatus.

QUOTE=mercylurkergirl;16011579] I just ordered a "mini" dress that will literally come to my knees.  Mini...right...[/QUOTE]

I know lol! Whenever I see a model wearing a mini dress or skirt, I always imagine the length on me and, true enough, it's always to my knees or just a little bit above.



cjy said:


> Did you have the shoulders taken in?? I have a short torso also and that is what I alsmost always have to do. DVF seems to run long for me, short thing I am.



Yeap! I had the shoulders taken in and by quite a bit too.



dreamdoll said:


> A vote for the Mulberry!





tulip618 said:


> love the mulberry alexa!!! I wanted one too!



Well, I did pass by Mulberry in Paris just to check the size of the normal Alexa. I do like the casual design, but, unfortunately, I'm not so in love with the leather ... seemed a bit stiff and plasticky.


----------



## La Vanguardia

*... Travelogue &#8212; Paris ...*

Bonjour! I'm back from my short weekend trip to Paris!

I've been to Paris so many times and it never disappoints. I can truly say, I  Paris! 

I walked and walked and walked and walked almost everywhere! On the first day, I walked for almost 8 hours!

*DAY 1:*

*... at the airport ...*

I'm a light packer and love my tiny Samsonite trolley. It has been to a lot of places and can fit quite a bit ... don't let its size fool you lol! I also opted for layers and wrinkle free fabrics. I decided to put on leggings so I can comfortably sit in the plane.

- Etro silk dress
- Burberry cashmere sweater
- Cheap leggings from a local boutique
- Tory Burch Reva ballerinas
- Bottega Veneta Montaigne bag






*... the hotel ...*

It's the first time I've stayed at this hotel. If you prefer to spend your bucks on shopping, the Best Western Folkestone Opera is a good 3-star hotel. It's excellently located at the 8th arrondisement, just a stone's throw away from Madeleine. My room was tiny but it was clean and decent. The hotel staff are also friendly.






*... La Madeleine ...*

I love staying at the Madeleine area because it's so close to all the things that I normally want to see and do in Paris.






*... Place Vendôme ...*

So, I removed my legging and put on my Castañer espadrille wedges. I also just carried my sweater inside my handbag. Then off to one of my favorite squares, the Place Vendôme! Although, I really wish they'd put cafés or some greenery around. Anyway, despite all the concrete, it's beautiful ...






... and what's Paris without some shopping?






*... lunch ...*

A little piece of Tokyo in Paris. I found this dinky Japanese restaurant (called Sapporo) along Rue Saint-Honoré.






*... the Louvre ...*

Picture time at the Louvre. I decided to put my VCA purchase inside my bag to avoid unneccessary pickpocketing!






*... to be continued*


----------



## queennadine

It looks like you had a great time! Your outfit is adorable and perfectly chic for summer as well!


----------



## may3545

Ooooh I love your Paris pics! What did you get at VCA? =D


----------



## La Vanguardia

*... the Left Bank ...*

Then I crossed over to the Left Bank ...











... to the Pont des Arts wooden pedestrian bridge ...






... where lovers attach padlocks to represent everlasting love!






*... the Seine River ...*

I've always wanted to walk along the Seine and read a book there ... okay, at least I did the first one haha!






*... Notre Dame de Paris ...*

Continuing along the Seine, I made it to the magestic Notre Dame de Paris, one of the finest examples (if not the best) of French Gothic architecture.






*... Saint-Germain ...*

I continued walking towards the Boulevard Saint-Germain ...






... all the way to Diptyque!


----------



## La Vanguardia

*... dinner ...*

My legs were so tired from walking that I took the bus back to Madeleine where I met a friend for dinner. This time, French food!






*DAY 2:*

*... Champs-Élysées ...*

The next day, I walked towards Champs-Élysées.






*... Eiffel Tower ...*

I continued walking towards the Eiffel Tower ...






... and found a spot at Pont Alexandre III to take a picture.

- Dolce & Gabbana shirt
- Zara shorts
- Tory Burch Reva ballerinas
- Bottega Veneta Montaigne bag
- Chanel sunglasses






*... YSL exhibit ...*

Then I went to Petit Palais to visit the YSL exhibit. I learned so much about him and it was definitely worth it. Like in most museums, I was not allowed to take pictures.

Afterwards, I met a friend for lunch and headed back to the airport. 






*... my shopping loot ...*

I just wanted to walk and enjoy the city so I kept my shopping to a minimum.

- VCA WG/MOP Vintage Alhambra earclips
- Diptyque candle
- Fauchon chocolates (love the fuchsia/black metal canister)
- Embryollise moisturizer (I heard so many French women swear by it that I bought one from the pharmacy)
- T. LeClerc face powder (I've used this for quite a while now and buy it each time I'm in France)
- Cheap souvenir wallet to put my euros next time I'm in Paris






*... the end!*


----------



## Elina0408

Nice fotos!! Beautiful buys!! (you haven't been to Hermes??, bad girl!! ). Although buying jewelery is better than buying bags!! (in my opinion). Many congrats for your new earclips!!


----------



## cjy

What fabulous photos!!!! You look amazing as usual!


----------



## Cates

fabulous pictures La Van!  Your making me miss Paris--DH and I were just there in late May for our anniversary, such a beautiful city


----------



## Lorelei

Lovely photos LaVan,looks like you had a great time,I agree with you,I could never get tired of visiting Paris....


----------



## AmberLeBon

La Van great pics as usual! and story telling too.... makes me wish I was there!

How were your feet with the walking? are both styles of shoes comfy?(im always on the look out for flats that dont give me blisters!)....


----------



## Hirondelle

Oh La Van your Paris trip sounds divine...I usually lurk and live secretly in your dreamy closet but when I recognized the Best Western Hotel room in PAris I thought it was a sign to finally say ''HI''  
Thanks for sharing your happiness with us all !!
We also had supper 2 times at that small Japanese restaurant near the hotel and once at the Italian one at the end of the street....yumm...memories


----------



## floppykelly

La Van,
Lovely photos! Paris is one of my favorite places to visit. We will be going often this year. One of my granddaughters will be there for 6 months going to school, starting in Sept.


----------



## Martina_Italy

I love your Paris pics..the city, your outfits..everything!!!


----------



## Suzie

Thank you for the lovely shots of Paris. I love your earings!


----------



## dkli14

LaVan, did you go to Paris by yourself?  I'm trying to make a trip to Paris this coming November but I can't convince any of my girlfriends to go with me as they're not big shoppers or big on Paris period   Would you recommend traveling there alone based on your experience?  I just want to see the major sights and do a little shopping.  I loved the outfits you packed for Paris...very chic and stylish.


----------



## Bitten

*LaVan*, there are no words for how fabulous that entire photo session is!! :urock:

I love love love your traveling outfits, absolutely divine - I am so inspired for my trip now!  I agree, it is so delightful to walk around Paris, really, what more could you want? 

And congratulations on the beautiful purchases! Especially those gorgeous VCA earrings - what a fantastic addition to your collection!


----------



## mrb4bags

Beautiful photos of Paris. Love your purchases.  Sounds like you had a wonderful time.


----------



## dreamdoll

Thank you for sharing your travelogue pics! Great purchases too!! Your earclips look FAB on you, and I LOVE the cute little wallet...by any chance, would you remember where you got it? TIA!


----------



## kashmira

You look stunning LaVan and it is so much fun to be able to look at your different outfits in this thread! I cannot say what I like the most because I love everything!

I'd also like to know where you bought the little cute wallet!


----------



## mrsDIY88

great trip! what a lovely little break for yourself. 

nice haul. agree with you that whilst shopping is a nice bonus, enjoying the city should be paramount. 

Can i ask you about T. LeClerc face powder? i've heard good things about it before but never tried it. i think i can buy it in hong kong as well.


----------



## La Vanguardia

*Thank you everyone and for letting me share my Paris trip! *

I definitely had a great time and the weather was perfect! Even though it's summer and the middle of the sales, I didn't see an influx of tourists ... maybe they have all left or I just missed them as I didn't enter the touristy sites.

However, my dinky point-and-shoot camera is kind of broken after this trip.  As I had to place it in the weirdest positions to take my pictures on self timer, it fell quite often. I do have an SLR digital camera and although it takes great pictures, sometimes it's just too heavy to carry around.

Oh, about Parisian hotels, these are the places I've stayed at and would recommend:

- Le Mathurin (really nice 4* boutique hotel in the Madeleine area) 
- Hilton Arc de Triomphe (lovely art deco design and BIG rooms for Parisian standards) 
- Hotel Bel-Ami (small 4* boutique hotel in next to Saint-Germain-de-Prés, tiny rooms)
- Best Western Hotel Folkestone Opera (small 3* hotel in the Madeleine area, clean, decent, friendly staff)



queennadine said:


> Your outfit is adorable and perfectly chic for summer as well!





Bitten said:


> I love love love your traveling outfits, absolutely divine - I am so inspired for my trip now!





Martina_Italy said:


> I love your Paris pics..the city, your outfits..everything!!!



I chose these outfits because they're really comfortable. Whenever I'm travelling, I try as much as possible to dress like I would normally do, taking into consideration the weather, culture and things I want to do.  You won't see me in trainers, T-shirt and shorts ... well, I don't dress like that anyway lol! 



may3545 said:


> What did you get at VCA? =D



The WG/MOP Vintage Alhambra earclips ... love them!



Elina0408 said:


> you haven't been to Hermes??, bad girl!!



I was contemplating whether I should enter Hermès, but I really have no craving whatsoever for H at the moment that I just skipped it. I kind of lost interest. But I do have a couple of orders but I have no idea when/if they'll be produced. If not, well, that's okay too!



Cates said:


> Your making me miss Paris--DH and I were just there in late May for our anniversary, such a beautiful city



Belated happy anniversary! Hope you and your DH had a wonderful time!



Lorelei said:


> I agree with you, I could never get tired of visiting Paris....



I can't wait to go again. The city gets better and better each time I visit, especially now that I kind of have my "areas" and favorite little things to do.


----------



## La Vanguardia

DonnaK483 said:


> LaVan, did you go to Paris by yourself?  I'm trying to make a trip to Paris this coming November but I can't convince any of my girlfriends to go with me as they're not big shoppers or big on Paris period   Would you recommend traveling there alone based on your experience?  I just want to see the major sights and do a little shopping.  I loved the outfits you packed for Paris...very chic and stylish.



Yes, I went alone and would highly recommend it if your friends don't want to go with you. Mind you that I'm used to travelling alone. I find Paris a very walkable city too, of course, depending on where you stay and what you want to do. For my needs and the things I want to do, I found the Madeleine area a good location for a hotel.



mrb4bags said:


> Love your purchases.



I also bought clothes for DD from Catimini and Tartine et Chocolat. But for myself, I really kept it to a minimum.



dreamdoll said:


> I LOVE the cute little wallet...by any chance, would you remember where you got it? TIA!





kashmira said:


> I'd also like to know where you bought the little cute wallet!



Got it at Charles de Gaulle airport at one of the magazine stores/kiosks in Terminal 1. I'm pretty sure they have it in other terminals too ... maybe even the big souvenir shops next to the main attractions in Paris.



mrsDIY88 said:


> Can i ask you about T. LeClerc face powder? i've heard good things about it before but never tried it. i think i can buy it in hong kong as well.



I really like T. LeClerc ... been using it for years now and I find it very light and doesn't clog my pores. It also comes in many shades.


----------



## La Vanguardia

AmberLeBon said:


> How were your feet with the walking? are both styles of shoes comfy?(im always on the look out for flats that dont give me blisters!)....



My secret? Compeed stick and plasters!

My feet are perfectly fine, no blisters! The Castañer espadrille wedges are super comfortable ... I walked around 8 hours in them the first day without problems ... no Compeed too! But for my Tory Burch, I applied Compeed stick on areas that could rub. Sometimes, I also put Compeed plasters on my heel as a precaution as these ballerinas can dig in after a while. 



Hirondelle said:


> Oh La Van your Paris trip sounds divine...I usually lurk and live secretly in your dreamy closet but when I recognized the Best Western Hotel room in PAris I thought it was a sign to finally say ''HI''
> Thanks for sharing your happiness with us all !!
> We also had supper 2 times at that small Japanese restaurant near the hotel and once at the Italian one at the end of the street....yumm...memories



I discovered this particular Best Western hotel because when I'm in Paris, I often eat at Café Sud at the same street as the hotel ... great food!  So, I decided to give the hotel a try and I was not disappointed for the price/quality.



Suzie said:


> Thank you for the lovely shots of Paris. I love your earings!



*hint* *hint* how about a pair to match your necklace?


----------



## La Vanguardia

*... black and white/cream ...*

A casual summer outfit today for running errands. My shirt is a tad bit long, but I don't want to get it altered as it will cost more than the shirt!  

Mmm ... but looking at my pic, I think the length of the shirt also makes me look short and I DON'T WANT THAT since I'm already short! Gotta find a way to elongate my look next time I wear it ... maybe a long necklace or something.

- H&M shirt
- Benetton camisole
- Tally Weijl leggings 
- Pringle straw fedora hat
- Louis Vuitton Neverfull MM Stephen Sprouse "Roses" bag
- Chanel slippers


----------



## cjy

You have the most impecable taste!


----------



## ceci

Love reading your Paris mini trip journal~ I want to go there again soon!

As for the above outfit, add a chain belt & then pull the top portion out a little bit, so to add some drapery effects & make it interesting...or add a brooch after gather some fabric around your hip bone...

Thanks for your idea with my magenta lamb...I've never think of dark brown...I would give it a try for sure!


----------



## Martina_Italy

La Vanguardia said:


> I chose these outfits because they're really comfortable. Whenever I'm travelling, I try as much as possible to dress like I would normally do, taking into consideration the weather, culture and things I want to do.  You won't see me in trainers, T-shirt and shorts ... well, I don't dress like that anyway lol!




I also don't usually wear trainers and shorts, but when I travel I tend to dress like this to feel more comfortable. I know it's not trendy or cute, but it's something that I'm used to! Next time I'll definitely try leggings with a dress, I will copy you!


----------



## dkli14

I don't see shortness!  You look fine as is.  Maybe a chain belt or a skinny belt if you want to add something to break the longness of the shirt?  Your idea of a long necklace would do the trick too.  I love your definition of a casual summer outfit.  Definitely puts sneakers, t-shirt and shorts to shame.  I love your Chanel jellies!  Are they comfortable?  I was sooo close to buying that exact version 2-3 summers ago but couldn't get over the sticker shock.  A lil pricey for jelly sandals but seeing your picture makes me wish I had brought them and now they don't make that version anymore .



La Vanguardia said:


> *... black and white/cream ...*
> 
> A casual summer outfit today for running errands. My shirt is a tad bit long, but I don't want to get it altered as it will cost more than the shirt!
> 
> Mmm ... but looking at my pic, I think the length of the shirt also makes me look short and I DON'T WANT THAT since I'm already short! Gotta find a way to elongate my look next time I wear it ... maybe a long necklace or something.
> 
> - H&M shirt
> - Benetton camisole
> - Tally Weijl leggings
> - Pringle straw fedora hat
> - Louis Vuitton Neverfull MM Stephen Sprouse "Roses" bag
> - Chanel slippers


----------



## Suzie

Originally Posted by Suzie   
Thank you for the lovely shots of Paris. I love your earings!  

*hint* *hint* how about a pair to match your necklace?   
__________________
Yes, LaVan, I agree but we have no store here in Oz!


----------



## loves

still love that hat on u!


----------



## dreamdoll

You look great! Love the hat too!

And can I just say, you took amazing pics on self-timer, wow! Doubt I could ever do that...


----------



## jelts

I love your Paris photos. It makes me want to go there as well.


----------



## La Vanguardia

*Thank you everyone!* 

Glad I could entice you to visit Paris ... or, at least, virtually with my walking tour! 



ceci said:


> As for the above outfit, add a chain belt & then pull the top portion out a little bit, so to add some drapery effects & make it interesting...or add a brooch after gather some fabric around your hip bone...



Might try creating some drapes and add a brooch around the hips ... never done that before.



Martina_Italy said:


> I also don't usually wear trainers and shorts, but when I travel I tend to dress like this to feel more comfortable. I know it's not trendy or cute, but it's something that I'm used to! Next time I'll definitely try leggings with a dress, I will copy you!



I feel flattered that you'll try to wear leggings with a dress next time. I guess all our comfort levels are different. I feel most comfortable in a mid-length dress/skirt while travelling. I added the leggings with my Etro dress because it's a bit short sitting down and I want to freely move in my plane seat lol! 



DonnaK483 said:


> I love your Chanel jellies!  Are they comfortable?  I was sooo close to buying that exact version 2-3 summers ago but couldn't get over the sticker shock.  A lil pricey for jelly sandals but seeing your picture makes me wish I had brought them and now they don't make that version anymore .



I find them comfortable, but I've heard others complain. I walked in them around the city with no problems. I'm glad I bought this version a couple of years ago in Paris because I really like the "opal" effect on the camelias. Does Chanel really not make this combination anymore? What a pity because it's very elegant compared to the others I've seen.



Suzie said:


> Yes, LaVan, I agree but we have no store here in Oz!



*hint* *hint* phone order!  I can give you the name of my SA at Place Vendôme ... she's really nice and also offered to ship.



loves said:


> still love that hat on u!



Gotta use it more before the summer weather is gone ... mmm ... off to check my closet for potential outfits.



dreamdoll said:


> And can I just say, you took amazing pics on self-timer, wow! Doubt I could ever do that...



Yeap! Self timer is my best friend when travelling alone. Sometimes, strangers offer to take my picture but I always refuse because I think I can do it better lol!  The only thing is I need to take several pictures and I look silly posing shamelessly!


----------



## La Vanguardia

*... fuchsia and teal ...*

Wearing my maxi floral skirt for lunch in town and some shopping. I bought DD clothes for next summer at Benetton Kids and Catimini, both 50% off!  

As for moi, I bought a new point-and-shoot camera since my old one is banged out from falling so many times from my self-timer pictures!  I got the newer model of the same brand as I was pretty content with the quality/usability/settings of my old one.

- H&M lace top (the semi-draping around the belly is perfect for hiding bulges after pigging out at lunch)
- Benetton camisole
- La Petite Française skirt (the shade darkens from top to bottom ... come to think of it, the attached underskirt should be a bit more nude in color instead of the same teal tye-dye effect on white cotton)
- Hermès 28cm Kelly
- Giuseppe Zanotti jeweled slippers






*... my new camera ...*

Panasonic Lumix FX66 with Leica lens. It's weird that they call this color "violet" as it looks more like burgundy IRL!


----------



## lily25

I have the same camera, the Leica lens is fantastic!!! I already commented in h in Action thread, but I'll do it again!

Gorgeous La Van, perfect summery look, and that fuchsia kelly is amazing! 

As for your previous action pic, love it! Very urban inspired, and awesome fedora (ps My straw hat arrived lol)!!!


----------



## Ladybug09

Love the blue look and the white tank casual.


----------



## hermesctn

LaVan - after lurking and avidly following your thread for a long time, I just have to chime in and say I love your style, love your closet, and especially loved the most recent travelogue of Paris!  You have such an artistic eye, it's a pleasure always to see what's new in your world.

Also, totally agree with your comment that they need to put some cafes or greenery around Place Vendome.  I was there today, and as lovely as it is, it looks a little "blank" (minus all the jewels glittering in the shop windows of course!).


----------



## kashmira

La Vanguardia said:


> Got it at Charles de Gaulle airport at one of the magazine stores/kiosks in Terminal 1. I'm pretty sure they have it in other terminals too ... maybe even the big souvenir shops next to the main attractions in Paris.



Thanks *LaVan*!


----------



## GidgetGirl

Great Paris pics, LaVan! You've got a knack for getting nice shots - like the view of the Eiffel Tower from the bridge...I was there last month and wanted to get a pic of my DD in front of the Eiffel but badly assumed that the Palais de Chaillot would be the best place for it. Waaay too much concrete and far too many tourists (compounded with the challenge of beating away the hustlers selling their Eiffel Tower trinkets and fake bags) does not make for a fantastic picture. Managed to get a bit of a better one when we went down to the Jardin du  Trocadéro. 





​
For Notre Dame, it was the same with the crowds of people so I just got the upper part of the cathedral with Sierra's favourite stuffed toy, Hobbes.






Anyhoo, I've been meaning to ask you...and apologies if it's already been asked and answered...but do you just use your normal tote/shoulder bags as diaper bags? If so, do you find everything fits well? What do you pack when you're on the town with Sophie? Sorry for the avalanche of questions, I've just been carrying around the same diaper bag for the past 10 months or so and, although it's cute, it would be nice to change it up every once in a while with a normal bag!

Keep the pics coming! Lovin' your summery ideas, especially considering that Zürich's temperatures aren't too far from Munich's! ​


----------



## dreamdoll

*La van*, love how you play with colours!! The blues and pinks look great on you


----------



## fendibbag

*LaVan *Just found your beautiful Paris travel pictures!!! Congratulations on your gorgeous new VCA earrings (will leave more on the VCA thread) they look gorgeous on you!!! Your pictures are really making me miss Paris and I will check out the hotels you mentioned for our next stay!! Thank you for sharing!!


----------



## Sammyjoe

I really love your skirt La Van, the pics and words describing your French adventures are fab!!


----------



## La Vanguardia

lily25 said:


> I have the same camera, the Leica lens is fantastic!!! (ps My straw hat arrived lol)!!!



Yay! Camera twins! I'm really quite content with the functionality of the Panasonic Lumix. Oooh, do post a pic with your straw hat when you get a chance ... I wanna see, I wanna see! 



hermesctn said:


> LaVan - after lurking and avidly following your thread for a long time, I just have to chime in and say I love your style, love your closet, and especially loved the most recent travelogue of Paris!  You have such an artistic eye, it's a pleasure always to see what's new in your world.



Hi there hermesctn! I'm really flattered! 



fendibbag said:


> I will check out the hotels you mentioned for our next stay!! Thank you for sharing!!



Hotels are always subjective, but for the value/cleanliness/location, I would stay again at the ones I listed.



Sammyjoe said:


> I really love your skirt La Van.



This skirt is really fun ... I enjoy wearing it.



GidgetGirl said:


> Anyhoo, I've been meaning to ask you...and apologies if it's already been asked and answered...but do you just use your normal tote/shoulder bags as diaper bags? If so, do you find everything fits well? What do you pack when you're on the town with Sophie? Sorry for the avalanche of questions, I've just been carrying around the same diaper bag for the past 10 months or so and, although it's cute, it would be nice to change it up every once in a while with a normal bag!



Thanks for sharing your Paris pics too! Yeap, there are just sometimes too many tourists in Paris that it's difficult to get a decent shot. 

As for the diaper bag, I don't have a fancy one. I use the one the hospital gave as it's compact and can still fit A LOT of stuff. I also use the compartment of the Bugaboo for other things. 

Here's what I bring each day:

*These go in the compartment of the Bugaboo:*
- Ergocarrier (when DD is fussy, I carry her)
- Bugaboo raincover 
- Bugaboo sunshade
- Sippy cup
- DD's favorite toy, a cow stuff toy that's so beat up but she sleeps with it

*Diaper bag:*
- Around 5 diapers
- Extra set of clothes (onesies, pants, sweater, socks)
- Disposable diaper changing mat
- Pampers baby wipes
- 2 small thermos for warm water
- 2 bottles
- Baby food
- Baby biscuits
- Formula milk (3 portions in the blue plastic container)
- Nasal pump and baby nasal saline solutions
- Hand disinfectant
- Sun screen
- Baby sunglasses
- Wooden pyramid toy
- Bib
- Burping cloth

As you can see, I stack these things in my "free" diaper bag and they all fit! I can easily hang it on the Bugaboo and sometimes also put it in the compartment underneath.






*I also hang toys in the stroller:*
- Fabric image book
- Wooden toy with "Sophie la Giraffe" hanging on it so it doesn't fall and get lost
- Wooden fabric flowers
** By the way, this is the summer canopy of the Bugaboo to allow for more air. In winter, I use the normal canopy.


----------



## ceci

^ Similar sight if I take out everything from my diaper bag LOL! 

Except the 2 small thermos for warm water - I carry 1 small Tiger thermo with hot water & 1 regular water bottles. I usually a small portion of hot water for formula mixing & then add more room-temp. water & mix it to the right temp. This way, even when DD wants to drink more water, I can just give her anytime.

Plus:
a small box of Cheerios
Just 10+ wipes into small Ziplock instead carrying the whole pack (much lighter)
Portable/foldable wrap that can be used as high-chair when attach to regular chair
Portable/foldable eating mat to keep things clean & tidy


----------



## GidgetGirl

LaVan, :urock:! Thanks for sharing the diaper bag contents (in photos, too!) I carry about the same minus the thermoses of hot water and I only carry one small bottle. I just carry a bottle of water for DD and me (she now drinks regular milk and really only in the morning and before bed). I do bring along an emergency bottle of baby food and a fruit cup but she normally eats what we eat. Oh, and I often forget a bib for her, too.  

In the diaper bag that I have, there's a compartment for my stuff so I've just used that instead of carrying a separate bag. I should try to see how it feels pushing the stroller with a handbag in tow just for a change. I have shoulders that don't hang shoulder straps very well, tho', so it may be only cross body options for me.

OK, back to non-baby-related-style talk...


----------



## Elina0408

Perfect LaVan!! (I carry the same amount of things in my Chanel bag that I bought for that reason mainly!!).


----------



## mrsDIY88

i think this is an excellent discussion point, and still on topic too!

whilst it's necessary to haul around alot of baby gear, it's important to remain stylish.


----------



## cjy

I have a greand child. I always say, traveling with a baby is like going on tour with a huge rock band!


----------



## La Vanguardia

*Thank you everyone! *

I just wanted to share these videos from The New York Times about fedora straw hats. Apparently, they're the trend this season, especially in NYC. I need to use mine more before summer is gone! 

From "On the Street with Bill Cunningham." 

http://video.nytimes.com/video/2010/07/23/style/1247468500405/on-the-street-tiptop.html

From "City Critic."

http://video.nytimes.com/video/2010/07/24/nyregion/1247468503238/the-hat-that-ate-new-york.html



ceci said:


> Just 10+ wipes into small Ziplock instead carrying the whole pack (much lighter)



I could never just bring 10+ wipes as I'll be afraid DD will make a big mess and I won't have enough lol! Oh, by the way, for your magenta bag, you can pair it with teal just like in my previous outfit.



GidgetGirl said:


> I have shoulders that don't hang shoulder straps very well, tho', so it may be only cross body options for me.



I have the same problem that's why I rarely buy shoulder bags. I either use messenger-style bags or hand-held ones. Depending which bag I'm carrying, I put the diaper bag in the Bugaboo's compartment. 

For example, when I'm carrying hand-held bags, I tie the wrist strap of the handle bar around my bag's handles so my hands are free. With messenger-style ones (and my Kelly), I just hang the shoulder strap on the handle bar also. 



Elina0408 said:


> Perfect LaVan!! (I carry the same amount of things in my Chanel bag that I bought for that reason mainly!!).



Your Chanel is such a chic diaper bag! 



mrsDIY88 said:


> i think this is an excellent discussion point, and still on topic too! whilst it's necessary to haul around alot of baby gear, it's important to remain stylish.



I totally agree. Someone mentioned to me before that it was not worth it to dress up at all with a baby because he/she will just puke all over you. I think that's the wrong attitude. My trick is whenever I'm wearing light-colored clothes or delicate fabrics, I bring an extra shirt/jeans and put them in the Bugaboo's compartment just in case.



cjy said:


> I have a greand child. I always say, traveling with a baby is like going on tour with a huge rock band!


----------



## wis3ly

La Vanguardia said:


> *Thank you everyone! *
> 
> I just wanted to share these videos from The New York Times about fedora straw hats. Apparently, they're the trend this season, especially in NYC. I need to use mine more before summer is gone!



Wow I totally did not know that. I just bought a Columbia one the other day for 4 bucks!


----------



## Longchamp

Loved your pix, thanks for sharing.  Love the VCA earring clips.


----------



## La Vanguardia

wis3ly said:


> Wow I totally did not know that. I just bought a Columbia one the other day for 4 bucks!



I also didn't know fedoras are the trend this season and you've got a great deal! We don't have a lot of boutiques selling them here and I bought my Italian fedora for around USD 170 from a local boutique.



Longchamp said:


> Loved your pix, thanks for sharing.  Love the VCA earring clips.



 I just saw your Tour de France pics! It looks like a wonderful experience.


----------



## La Vanguardia

*... violet ...*

Had a relaxing afternoon in town with a friend having hot chocolate, Apfelstrudel and walking around. The Ironman Triathlon was also on and there were many participants with gorgeous/fit bodies! Gosh, I feel so out of shape! 

- Class Roberto Cavalli T-shirt
- Prada silk skirt (this is actually a high-waisted/structured mini skirt but I decided to just wear a shirt on top of it for a more relaxed look)
- Bottega Veneta Montaigne bag
- Castañer espadrille wedges







*... details of the skirt ... *

For modelling purposes, I wanted to show the structure of the Prada skirt. It's from the Spring/Summer 2007 runway collection.


----------



## marie-lou

Nice! Love the skirt


----------



## mrb4bags

You always look so lovely in Prada.  It fits you beautifully.

Love the Cavalli top- adds a bit of whimsy.


----------



## Greenstar

I love the way your VCA ring complments with all of your styles Yum Yum


----------



## Martina_Italy

^^I like the Prada skirt, it's got a beautiful color!!


----------



## montseta

La Van what great photos from your trip to Paris and you're so good at packing light but with style.
Regarding the straw fedoras this weekend I went to H&M and there were quite a few different styles for 3&#8364; (they were on sale from 10&#8364. I think most of them were from the men section but I found them quite unisex and you can also style them with a cute new ribbon.


----------



## Cates

that Prada skirt looks marvelous on you with both ways you modeled it, casual and dressy!


----------



## La Vanguardia

marie-lou said:


> Nice! Love the skirt





Martina_Italy said:


> ^^I like the Prada skirt, it's got a beautiful color!!





Cates said:


> that Prada skirt looks marvelous on you with both ways you modeled it, casual and dressy!



One thing that I really like about this Prada skirt is even though it's a mini skirt, it's not tight so it's very comfortable to wear. I also love the structure and color.



mrb4bags said:


> You always look so lovely in Prada. It fits you beautifully. Love the Cavalli top- adds a bit of whimsy.



I  Prada! Oh, yeah ... the Cavalli shirt is really fun and very Lanvinesque. I didn't even know Cavalli made such shirts and wasn't aware of his "Class" brand until I saw it.



Greenstar said:


> I love the way your VCA ring complments with all of your styles Yum Yum



The Birds of Paradise BTF ring is really perfect for day to night wear. It makes a statement without being too much IMHO. 



montseta said:


> Regarding the straw fedoras this weekend I went to H&M and there were quite a few different styles for 3&#8364; (they were on sale from 10&#8364. I think most of them were from the men section but I found them quite unisex and you can also style them with a cute new ribbon.



That's a bargain at &#8364;3! Did you get one? Funnily enough, after seeing the video on fedora straw hats, I've been seeing them more often at shops. I guess since I wasn't looking for one, I didn't really pay attention to them.


----------



## La Vanguardia

*... denim and yellow ... *

It was such a nice cool summer day so DD and I met DH for lunch and delicious Italian gelato in town. Then, we strolled around to burn off the calories from the ice cream lol! 

- Prada cashmere top
- Zara white denim blazer
- Marc by Marc Jacobs Charlie jeans
- Accessorize stole
- Bottega Veneta medium Veneta bag
- Manolo Blahnik ankle boots






*... details of my jewelry ...*

I bought the ring, earrings and necklace while on holiday in Santorini, Greece, a few years ago. The necklace and ring are 22 karat matt yellow gold with freshwater pearls and blue sapphire. They are handmade with the artisan's stamp and are exact copies of museum pieces of ancient Greek jewelry (I think the Minoans). I was told only a few artisans are given permission to exactly copy these ancient jewels. The earrings are just 18 karat matt yellow gold with blue sapphire and are inspired by ancient Greek jewelry. 

Surprisingly, they match a bracelet I already have (and kind of forgotten about). I didn't realize it until I was digging through my old jewelry. I bought the bracelet at the Metropolitan Museum of Art's gift shop in Vienna, Austria (yes, they do have one) ages ago. It's also inspired by ancient Greek jewelry but is only 14 karat gold with freshwater pearls. I also used to have the matching earrings but somehow lost them somewhere in Mexico lol! 

As you can see, the workmanship of the pieces I bought in Santorini are far superior from the Met bracelet (far right). 






*... details of my ankle boots ...*

I think the pleated leather on the sides and top make these Manolos more interesting.


----------



## cjy

OMG I Love it all!!!!! The jewelry is TDF! Love yellows and black, great combo!!!!! The Prada cashmere sweater is a classic cut, you can wear that forever!
Thank you!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lulu3955

Your Stole & your BV are gorgeous! Your whole look is so put together. Your style is truly inspiring.


----------



## Cath Fossati

La Van thank you for sharing your pictures of Paris, they give me such fond memories.


----------



## montseta

La Vanguardia said:


> That's a bargain at 3! Did you get one? Funnily enough, after seeing the video on fedora straw hats, I've been seeing them more often at shops. I guess since I wasn't looking for one, I didn't really pay attention to them.



I bought 4! 3 straw ones to leave at different places/houses so I don't have to carry it with me all the time and small square grey/black one for rainy winter days.

That jewelry is amazing! And that ring....beautiful! Love how you combine the yellow BV bag. Yellow would seem such a difficult colour to carry but you always make it work with amazing outfits.


----------



## AmberLeBon

Looking great la van! the jewellery is fab too, I love pearls/sapphires! sounds like you had a lovely lunch ...


----------



## Ladybug09

Love the Violet!



La Vanguardia said:


> *... violet ...*
> 
> Had a relaxing afternoon in town with a friend having hot chocolate, Apfelstrudel and walking around. The Ironman Triathlon was also on and there were many participants with gorgeous/fit bodies! Gosh, I feel so out of shape!
> 
> - Class Roberto Cavalli T-shirt
> - Prada silk skirt (this is actually a high-waisted/structured mini skirt but I decided to just wear a shirt on top of it for a more relaxed look)
> - Bottega Veneta Montaigne bag
> - Castañer espadrille wedges
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *... details of the skirt ... *
> 
> For modelling purposes, I wanted to show the structure of the Prada skirt. It's from the Spring/Summer 2007 runway collection.


----------



## Ladybug09

Once again, this LOOK is SOOOOO MEEEEE! Love it!


La Vanguardia said:


> *... denim and yellow ... *
> 
> It was such a nice cool summer day so DD and I met DH for lunch and delicious Italian gelato in town. Then, we strolled around to burn off the calories from the ice cream lol!
> 
> - Prada cashmere top
> - Zara white denim blazer
> - Marc by Marc Jacobs Charlie jeans
> - Accessorize stole
> - Bottega Veneta medium Veneta bag
> - Manolo Blahnik ankle boots
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *... details of my jewelry ...*
> 
> I bought the ring, earrings and necklace while on holiday in Santorini, Greece, a few years ago. The necklace and ring are 22 karat matt yellow gold with freshwater pearls and blue sapphire. They are handmade with the artisan's stamp and are exact copies of museum pieces of ancient Greek jewelry (I think the Minoans). I was told only a few artisans are given permission to exactly copy these ancient jewels. The earrings are just 18 karat matt yellow gold with blue sapphire and are inspired by ancient Greek jewelry.
> 
> Surprisingly, they match a bracelet I already have (and kind of forgotten about). I didn't realize it until I was digging through my old jewelry. I bought the bracelet at the Metropolitan Museum of Art's gift shop in Vienna, Austria (yes, they do have one) ages ago. It's also inspired by ancient Greek jewelry but is only 14 karat gold with freshwater pearls. I also used to have the matching earrings but somehow lost them somewhere in Mexico lol!
> 
> As you can see, the workmanship of the pieces I bought in Santorini are far superior from the Met bracelet (far right).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *... details of my ankle boots ...*
> 
> I think the pleated leather on the sides and top make these Manolos more interesting.


----------



## Elina0408

Nice jewellery!!  It is true that you need permission eventhough many copy ancient jewellery in Greece! I am a greek so...!


----------



## nadiap

La Van, what a great thread.  Gorgeous outfits and photos of Paris are breathtaking!  By the way, do you happen to remember how much you paid for your Alhambra earclips?


----------



## eggpudding

Beautiful! I love your yellow Veneta


----------



## La Vanguardia

*Thank you everyone! *



cjy said:


> The Prada cashmere sweater is a classic cut, you can wear that forever!



... and it's the perfect length! The only thing that bothers me a bit is the bottom banded area because, sometimes, my sweater goes up so I constantly need to pull it down.



lulu3955 said:


> Your Stole & your BV are gorgeous!



This stole matches with almost everything, which is a big plus! Ah, and the yellow BV always puts a smile on my face ... such a cheery color. 



Cath Fossati said:


> La Van thank you for sharing your pictures of Paris, they give me such fond memories.



I'm glad you enjoyed my Paris pictures. 



montseta said:


> I bought 4! 3 straw ones to leave at different places/houses so I don't have to carry it with me all the time and small square grey/black one for rainy winter days.



Way to go!!! 



Ladybug09 said:


> Love the Violet!



I wish clothes manufacturers would produce more shades of this kind of violet. You don't find it that often in shops.



Elina0408 said:


> It is true that you need permission eventhough many copy ancient jewellery in Greece! I am a greek so...!



Thanks for the confirmation. That's good to know that the shop wasn't just pulling my leg lol! 



nadiap said:


> By the way, do you happen to remember how much you paid for your Alhambra earclips?



They were 2250 and I got a VAT refund of 270.


----------



## La Vanguardia

*... khaki and white ...*

DD and I were out and about in town. Then, we met DH after work for champagne and bought some take-out sushi before heading home. 

It wasn't particularly sunny today, more like cloudy and a bit of rain every now and then, but that didn't stop me from wearing my straw fedora hat. However, when it started to rain, I changed my shoes to my yellow patent Tory Burch Reva ballerinas because I didn't want my feet to get wet since my espadrille wedges are fabric (I often bring leather/patent flats with me when wearing heels or fabric/satin shoes, just in case ).

- Oxdans top (Argentine brand that I randomly found in Buenos Aires)
- Reflex jacket (I think it's a Finnish brand, but I'm not sure. So far, I've only seen it in Finland)
- Zara shorts
- Pringle hat
- Longchamp Le Pliage with Eiffel Tower print bag
- Castañer espadrille wedges


----------



## mercylurkergirl

Very fresh and summery!


----------



## wis3ly

La Vanguardia said:


>



I like!!


----------



## Phédre

That white top is so cute!
I love your style!


----------



## mrsDIY88

lovely!


----------



## La Vanguardia

Phédre;16134714 said:
			
		

> That white top is so cute!



I also like the ruffles at the neckline and the bottom, makes the shirt more interesting.


----------



## La Vanguardia

*... blue Toile de Jouy ...*

DD and I met a friend for afternoon coffee and cake at one of the cafés at the lakeside. 

Anyway, I absolutely love the Toile de Jouy pattern and was always yearning for a curtain or something in it. I was surprised when I found this tunic while on holiday in Norway. IMHO it has the pattern without looking and feeling like a curtain lol!  

- Rogs Oslo belted tunic (Norwegian brand)
- Tally Weijl navy blue leggings (local brand)
- Hermès 28cm Kelly
- Corello sandals (Brazilian brand)


----------



## lulu3955

Love the Tally Weijl leggings. I've got a couple of stores near my work. I picked up a couple of those leggings and a couple of tank tunics on sale.


----------



## Phédre

Oh, I love Toile! I want Toile wallpaper in my bedroom. It looks great on your tunic!


----------



## Greenstar

yip its a beautful creation your done it again La Van,I love the way you have used block colour legings beside a soft pastle coloured shirt


----------



## La Vanguardia

*Thank you everyone! *

I hope all of you are having a fabulous weekend!



lulu3955 said:


> Love the Tally Weijl leggings. I've got a couple of stores near my work. I picked up a couple of those leggings and a couple of tank tunics on sale.



Yay! We're leggings twins! I think they're a great deal and I like it that the fabric is thicker than many leggings I've seen so far for the same price.




			
				Phédre;16147960 said:
			
		

> Oh, I love Toile! I want Toile wallpaper in my bedroom. It looks great on your tunic!



Ooooh, toile wallpaper would be FABULOUS! I'd especially like it in a boudoir.



Greenstar said:


> I love the way you have used block colour legings beside a soft pastle coloured shirt



This is the first time I tried this combo with this shirt. In the past, I'd wear my Galliano white/cream pants, but I think the leggings makes the whole outfit look more relaxed/casual.


----------



## La Vanguardia

*... shades of brown with black ... *

Who said you can't mix brown with black? Well, I do it! 

I had Mommy time off today so I went out of town to get some things done ... ah, it was such a beautiful day.

- Dolce & Gabbana silk/lace top
- Maria Bonita Extra denim jacket
- Tally Weijl black leggings
- Hermès 28cm cocoan brown Haut à Courroies (HAC)
- Yves Saint Laurent low-heeled Tributes


----------



## Julide

La Vanguardia said:


> *... shades of brown with black ... *
> 
> Who said you can't mix brown with black? Well, I do it!
> 
> I had Mommy time off today so I went out of town to get some things done ... ah, it was such a beautiful day.
> 
> - Dolce & Gabbana silk/lace top
> - Maria Bonita Extra denim jacket
> - Tally Weijl black leggings
> - Hermès 28cm cocoan brown Haut à Courroies (HAC)
> - Yves Saint Laurent low-heeled Tributes



*LaVan* You look wonderful!!


----------



## mrsDIY88

you've done it!  brown and black into a wonderful ensemble.

(and another thumbs up for your toile tunic.  toile is one of my all-time fav prints. it worked surprisingly well on your tunic)


----------



## La Vanguardia

*Thank you everyone! *



Julide said:


> *LaVan* You look wonderful!!







mrsDIY88 said:


> you've done it!  brown and black into a wonderful ensemble. (and another thumbs up for your toile tunic.  toile is one of my all-time fav prints. it worked surprisingly well on your tunic)



Yay! Another Toile de Jouy lover!


----------



## La Vanguardia

*... casual black and white ... *

We had a family picnic at the lakeside on this gorgeous sunny day!

- Simply T-shirt Swiss top
- Zara shorts
- Pringle hat
- Hermès Garden Party PM
- Chanel slippers






At the lake wearing my Chanel sunglasses.


----------



## Sammyjoe

Loving the black and brown combo. I can see the space where your cosmos will be nestled in nicely.

Real cute Pic of you and Sophie in the park, cool GP!


----------



## La Vanguardia

Sammyjoe said:


> Loving the black and brown combo. I can see the space where your cosmos will be nestled in nicely.



Good observation! I specifically left my neckline bare that day in anticipation of (I guess truly in my heart) picking up the Cosmos necklace! It's the same top in my Cosmos modelling pic in the VCA thread.


----------



## LarissaHK

La Vanguardia said:


> *... casual black and white ... *
> 
> We had a family picnic at the lakeside on this gorgeous sunny day!
> 
> - Simply T-shirt Swiss top
> - Zara shorts
> - Pringle hat
> - Hermès Garden Party PM
> - Chanel slippers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At the lake wearing my Chanel sunglasses.


 Beautiful outfit *La Van*, love the contrast between black and white, everything is perfect matching and you look very good wearing hat (you reminds me of some of my summer hat that I seldom wear and maybe it's time to wear them sometimes). Lovely picnic photo with your adorable DD


----------



## mrsDIY88

lovely picnic outfit!  DD and you clearly having some fun.

the garden party looks huge on you.


----------



## anitalilac

La Vanguardia said:


> *... shades of brown with black ... *
> 
> Who said you can't mix brown with black? Well, I do it!
> 
> I had Mommy time off today so I went out of town to get some things done ... ah, it was such a beautiful day.
> 
> - Dolce & Gabbana silk/lace top
> - Maria Bonita Extra denim jacket
> - Tally Weijl black leggings
> - Hermès 28cm cocoan brown Haut à Courroies (HAC)
> - Yves Saint Laurent low-heeled Tributes



I love this outfit!! thanks for the inspiration. Practical and classy!!


----------



## La Vanguardia

*Thank you everyone!*


----------



## La Vanguardia

LarissaHK said:


> Beautiful outfit *La Van*, love the contrast between black and white, everything is perfect matching and you look very good wearing hat (you reminds me of some of my summer hat that I seldom wear and maybe it's time to wear them sometimes). Lovely picnic photo with your adorable DD



Go get your hat out! Once in a while, I like to wear hats ... most especially in winter to keep my head and ears warm.


----------



## La Vanguardia

mrsDIY88 said:


> lovely picnic outfit!  DD and you clearly having some fun.
> 
> the garden party looks huge on you.



I've been asked several times if my Garden Party is MM and when I say it's only PM, they can't believe it lol!

It's big, but perfect for having a picnic as I can stuff it with lots of stuff. Sometimes, I also use it for groceries.


----------



## La Vanguardia

anitalilac said:


> I love this outfit!! thanks for the inspiration. Practical and classy!!



Thanks! It's simple, practical and very comfortable!


----------



## La Vanguardia

*... orange and green ... *

Out and about in town with DD. I really love how comfortable M Missoni dresses are. My only complaint is they always seem to become longer while being worn ... mmm ... must be the weave stretching. Has anyone else experienced this?

I already wore this dress before with another bag, jewelry, etc. Here's the link to my old post so you can compare the looks: http://forum.purseblog.com/the-wardrobe/lavans-closet-the-wardrobe-of-30-something-gal-571677-3.html#post14732813

- M Missoni dress
- Louis Vuitton Neverfull Stephen Sprouse "Roses" bag
- Lanvin ballerinas


----------



## AmberLeBon

great colours in this dress! and yes, I agree they do seem to hang longer - I have an ankle length one, they are quite heavy I think. thanks for sharing - so nice to see this necklace!


----------



## avedashiva

Thanks for this thread! I really enjoy reading it everyday!


----------



## kim_mac

loving the outfits.  such stylish ensembles.  but i have to admit, i'm a jewelry girl and LOVE the vca bling most of all!!!


----------



## wis3ly

La Vanguardia said:


> *... orange and green ... *
> 
> Out and about in town with DD. I really love how comfortable M Missoni dresses are. My only complaint is they always seem to become longer while being worn ... mmm ... must be the weave stretching. Has anyone else experienced this?
> 
> I already wore this dress before with another bag, jewelry, etc. Here's the link to my old post so you can compare the looks: http://forum.purseblog.com/the-wardrobe/lavans-closet-the-wardrobe-of-30-something-gal-571677-3.html#post14732813
> 
> - M Missoni dress
> - Louis Vuitton Neverfull Stephen Sprouse "Roses" bag
> - Lanvin ballerinas



OMG you are killing me with that bag! It's haunting my dreams..LOL!


----------



## wis3ly

La Vanguardia said:


> *... casual black and white ... *
> 
> We had a family picnic at the lakeside on this gorgeous sunny day!
> 
> - Simply T-shirt Swiss top
> - Zara shorts
> - Pringle hat
> - Hermès Garden Party PM
> - Chanel slippers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At the lake wearing my Chanel sunglasses.



Love the sandals


----------



## pearlisthegurl

What an adorable outfit! love missoni!


----------



## Martina_Italy

La Vanguardia said:


> - M Missoni dress
> - Louis Vuitton Neverfull Stephen Sprouse "Roses" bag
> - Lanvin ballerinas




Lovely dress!!!


----------



## loves

loving the pics recently, looking fab lavan. esp loving the cocoan


----------



## mrsDIY88

lovely dress - the colours really pop. 

and the neckline frames your necklace very nicely!


----------



## Sammyjoe

Really love that dress on you *La Van*, hee hee, I can spot your cosmos!!


----------



## La Vanguardia

*Thank you everyone! *

Mmm ... after seeing this outfit on me a few times (and others in the bright orange color scheme), I'm thinking this shade of orange might not be the color for my skin tone ... just a thought.


----------



## La Vanguardia

AmberLeBon said:


> yes, I agree they do seem to hang longer - I have an ankle length one, they are quite heavy I think.



Good to know that I'm not just imagining it! 



kim_mac said:


> loving the outfits.  such stylish ensembles.  but i have to admit, i'm a jewelry girl and LOVE the vca bling most of all!!!



You know, my jewelry wish list is what motivates me to currently just shop in my closet. I think at the moment I have enough clothes, shoes and bags. And while I do already have some jewelry, I think I'm at the stage of rounding up a collection that will age with me.


----------



## La Vanguardia

wis3ly said:


> OMG you are killing me with that bag! It's haunting my dreams..LOL!



The Neverfull is a very practical bag. Sometimes though, I think the "Roses" are a bit loud and clash with my already colorful/printed outfits! One of my work colleagues made a joke of how I destroyed the bag by spray painting it!


----------



## La Vanguardia

Sammyjoe said:


> Really love that dress on you *La Van*, hee hee, I can spot your cosmos!!



I'm really loving my Cosmos!  It's good that I really thought hard about it because I think I absolutely made the right decision. 



mrsDIY88 said:


> lovely dress - the colours really pop. and the neckline frames your necklace very nicely!



Actually, without a necklace, this dress makes the neckline quite "empty" ... I don't know, it must be the shape or something IMHO.


----------



## La Vanguardia

*... Rapsodia silk kimono dress ...*

How about a bit of Japan by way of Argentina? I discovered this Argentine brand while in Buenos Aires a few years ago. I love their clothes and it's great that they use quite a bit of silk. As you might have noticed, I like to wear silk. It's cool in the summer and warm in the winter. I also tend to wear silk underdresses often, especially nowadays when most high-street brand dresses don't have lining. Contrary to what others might say, I think silk underdresses are great for summer because if ever I sweat, it won't show in my actual dress. In winter, they keep me warm ... together with my wool tights!

Anyway, back to this dress. The length was originally mid-calf and I had it shortened to my knee. But I think it looks a bit longer than it used to ... weird ... and it's not just because of the picture's angle lol! I must have lost some weight (at least I'm trying to make myself believe!) because it really used to be the perfect knee length, but now it hangs a bit and my big waist and stomach are not snugging the dress as much as they used to.  

- Rapsodia silk dress
- Hermès 28cm Haut à Courroies (HAC)
- Giuseppe Zanotti jeweled slippers

*... having an afternoon snack in town ...*







*... then we took the boat back home ...*


----------



## baglady2006

I have to admit that I am adicted to this thread, I love your style!


----------



## wis3ly

La Vanguardia said:


> *... Rapsodia silk kimono dress ...*
> 
> How about a bit of Japan by way of Argentina? I discovered this Argentine brand while in Buenos Aires a few years ago. I love their clothes and it's great that they use quite a bit of silk. As you might have noticed, I like to wear silk. It's cool in the summer and warm in the winter. I also tend to wear silk underdresses often, especially nowadays when most high-street brand dresses don't have lining. Contrary to what others might say, I think silk underdresses are great for summer because if ever I sweat, it won't show in my actual dress. In winter, they keep me warm ... together with my wool tights!
> 
> Anyway, back to this dress. The length was originally mid-calf and I had it shortened to my knee. But I think it looks a bit longer than it used to ... weird ... and it's not just because of the picture's angle lol! I must have lost some weight (at least I'm trying to make myself believe!) because it really used to be the perfect knee length, but now it hangs a bit and my big waist and stomach are not snugging the dress as much as they used to.
> 
> - Rapsodia silk dress
> - Hermès 28cm Haut à Courroies (HAC)
> - Giuseppe Zanotti jeweled slippers
> 
> *... having an afternoon snack in town ...*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *... then we took the boat back home ...*



Lovely dress! I'm a huge silk fanatic too!


----------



## nvie

I have been following this thread and love your style. I think you have lost some weight, I noticed it from the last couple of shots. 

LaVan, I am just curious, what's the plan for your DD's birthday?


----------



## mrsDIY88

great look!  i have a few kimono-esque tops and they really stand the test of time.  can haul one out from a few years' ago and it still looks fresh. 

DD is such a darling!  my DD probably won't sit still on a cafe table. i don't think i've sat down with her in a cafe before alone to just have a cup of tea. must try it soon.


----------



## Martina_Italy

La Vanguardia said:


> *... Rapsodia silk kimono dress ...*
> 
> How about a bit of Japan by way of Argentina? I discovered this Argentine brand while in Buenos Aires a few years ago. I love their clothes and it's great that they use quite a bit of silk. As you might have noticed, I like to wear silk. It's cool in the summer and warm in the winter. I also tend to wear silk underdresses often, especially nowadays when most high-street brand dresses don't have lining. Contrary to what others might say, I think silk underdresses are great for summer because if ever I sweat, it won't show in my actual dress. In winter, they keep me warm ... together with my wool tights!
> 
> Anyway, back to this dress. The length was originally mid-calf and I had it shortened to my knee. But I think it looks a bit longer than it used to ... weird ... and it's not just because of the picture's angle lol! I must have lost some weight (at least I'm trying to make myself believe!) because it really used to be the perfect knee length, but now it hangs a bit and my big waist and stomach are not snugging the dress as much as they used to.
> 
> - Rapsodia silk dress
> - Hermès 28cm Haut à Courroies (HAC)
> - Giuseppe Zanotti jeweled slippers
> 
> *... having an afternoon snack in town ...*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *... then we took the boat back home ...*



Great dress..and you look so cute!!!


----------



## La Vanguardia

*Thank you everyone! *



baglady2006 said:


> I have to admit that I am adicted to this thread, I love your style!



Oooh, I'm really flattered ... I even caused you an addiction! 



wis3ly said:


> I'm a huge silk fanatic too!



I  silk! It's a fantastic fabric and I really like how it feels on my body. I wish there would be more silk sweaters out there though. I found some ages ago that I wore to death, but now, it's quite difficult to get hold of them. The best thing about silk sweaters is they don't pill (at least not the ones I had)!



nvie said:


> I have been following this thread and love your style. I think you have lost some weight, I noticed it from the last couple of shots.
> 
> LaVan, I am just curious, what's the plan for your DD's birthday?



Yay! I did lose some weight then according to your eyes too lol! Mmm ... I can't seem to find our weighing scale and our Wii Fit is not connected to the TV so I can't weigh myself.

As for DD's birthday, we'll just have a family dinner. I figured I'll make a party when she's 2 or 3 years old, when she actually has "friends" and can play more actively.



mrsDIY88 said:


> great look!  i have a few kimono-esque tops and they really stand the test of time.  can haul one out from a few years' ago and it still looks fresh.
> 
> DD is such a darling!  my DD probably won't sit still on a cafe table. i don't think i've sat down with her in a cafe before alone to just have a cup of tea. must try it soon.



I also think kimono-style clothes don't go out of style.

With DD, I now found the coffee places where I can hang out with her. Normally, they are those with big chairs, sofas and space enough for a stroller. The waiters already know me and they also play with DD. 



Martina_Italy said:


> Great dress..and you look so cute!!!


----------



## La Vanguardia

*... denim and fuchsia ...*

My outfit to the grocery store on a cold/rainy summer day. I'm normally not a huge fan of Burberry, but I love their jackets, trench coats and BABY CLOTHES!  

A little story behind this jacket. I was in Munich a few years ago taking intensive German lessons and even though it was summer, the evenings were cool and I didn't bring any warm clothing. Well, I knew that this model would be perfect as I already the same in green. So, I headed to Burberry and, lo and behold, this fuchsia one was on SALE! Perfect! It's a great jacket, very comfortable and the perfect length for shorties like me IMHO! I'd love to have another one in white someday.

As for my shoes, I mostly shy away from logo-esque ones, but I got these Gucci sneakers on sale in Milan a few years back. They are very comfortable and perfect for walking and casual days.

- Simply T-shirt Swiss top
- Burberry jacket
- Marc by Marc Jacobs "Charlie" jeans
- Louis Vuitton Neverfull Stephen Sprouse "Roses" bag
- Gucci sneakers


----------



## doloresmia

the color of the jacket is wonderful on you!


----------



## cbtg818

LaVan: Is that the bugaboo? 

I would really like one but don't know how practical it is for going around town bc im short but I think I could handle it. Did ur lil one use the bassinet for a good while?


----------



## anitalilac

Another winner in my book!!! Love the Jacket..


----------



## La Vanguardia

*Thank you everyone! *


----------



## La Vanguardia

cbtg818 said:


> LaVan: Is that the bugaboo?
> 
> I would really like one but don't know how practical it is for going around town bc im short but I think I could handle it. Did ur lil one use the bassinet for a good while?



Yeap! It's the Bugaboo Cameleon. It's a great stroller and very robust. It's also easy to maneuver and the height is good for shorties lol! 

I used the bassinet until DD was 6 months old. Here, they only recommend to change to the seat at that age so that it's sure that the baby can more or less sit.


----------



## La Vanguardia

anitalilac said:


> Another winner in my book!!! Love the Jacket..



 

The Burberry jacket is perfect for cool spring/summer/autumn days. It also comes in a variety of colors. Other friends of mine also has it in multiples, but mainly in black and white.


----------



## La Vanguardia

doloresmia said:


> the color of the jacket is wonderful on you!



I  pink and I'm glad the color somehow suits me. It would be a bit tragic if I couldn't wear it at all!


----------



## La Vanguardia

*... denim, white and red ... *

Another casual day out and about for an afternoon snack around our neighborhood. 

I got these loafers at the children's section (YES!) of El Corte Inglés, a Spanish department store. They are SUPER COMFORTABLE ... like you're walking on the clouds!  I also have them in blue, but I can't seem to find them ... oops! 

I rarely buy/wear loafers because I think they make my legs look even shorter than they are.  Actually I only own these, the missing blue ones, and a pair of Louis Vuitton in patent pink. 

- Polo Ralph Lauren shirt
- H&M denim skirt
- Hermès 30cm Birkin
- T&Z loafers

*... first we were outdoors ... *







*... then we moved indoors as it started getting a bit cold ... *


----------



## MrsTGreen

Your Burberry coat looks great on you! I have the same coat and have really enjoyed wearing it. Love the picture of you with your daughter. She is such a cutie


----------



## Greenstar

Lovey pics La Van


----------



## glaserads

I believe I have the same red loafers, and they are like walking on the clouds! Lovely paired with the Birkin!


----------



## jelts

This is a lovely look, as was the previous one.  You make very good fashion choices.


----------



## Lorelei

OMG LaVan,Sophie has grown sooo much,she looks adorable....


----------



## loves

love your little girl she is always so happy and smiley

i like your latest pic, love white, blue and your red shoes pick off sophie's red shirt and the red top buggy.very nice!


----------



## LarissaHK

So beautiful *La Van*, I love combinations of red, denim and white


----------



## ParkAvenuePrincess

LaBan, as always you look fabulous! Please tell me you made authored of your pregnancy wear? I need to start thinking about my wardrobe and need some super chic style guide!


Your little one is beautiful! Sophia is one of the names I'm considering for this baby.


----------



## mrsDIY88

*LaVan*, your feet must be TEENY TINY if you can wear children's shoes. LOL! 

I love the coordinated look between DD and you in matching red outfit/accents. 
(my DD has the same Sophie the giraffe toy too. it's a favourite. especially since she's learnt how to squeeze it to make it squeak)


----------



## La Vanguardia

*Thank you everyone! *

I hope all of you are having a fabulous weekend!



mrsDIY88 said:


> *LaVan*, your feet must be TEENY TINY if you can wear children's shoes. LOL!
> 
> I love the coordinated look between DD and you in matching red outfit/accents. (my DD has the same Sophie the giraffe toy too. it's a favourite. especially since she's learnt how to squeeze it to make it squeak)



LOL! I wear size 35-35.5 but before the pregnancy, I could wear 34.5-35. Yeap, my feet grew by half a size and I actually have some shoes that are quite snug now. I'm still debating whether I should sell them on eBay or try this leather stretching spray that I bought. 

We have actually renamed the giraffe to Mademoiselle lol! DH said that Sophie might get confused that her name is the same as a giraffe and she might start calling the giraffes in the zoo Sophie lol!


----------



## La Vanguardia

LarissaHK said:


> So beautiful *La Van*, I love combinations of red, denim and white



I also think it's a great color combination, especially for casual days. The red gives the right pop of color to the white and denim shades.



loves said:


> love your little girl she is always so happy and smiley



DD is a cameraholic!  When she sees it, she immediately makes a huge smile. She also has no shame at all and giggles at everybody ... strangers, friends, no matter whom! She's definitely not a shy baby lol!


----------



## La Vanguardia

Lorelei said:


> OMG LaVan,Sophie has grown sooo much,she looks adorable....



I've become one of those parents who start to say that babies really do grow up fast. Gosh, I used to think it was a cliché until now. 



ParkAvenuePrincess said:


> LaBan, as always you look fabulous! Please tell me you made authored of your pregnancy wear? I need to start thinking about my wardrobe and need some super chic style guide!
> 
> Your little one is beautiful! Sophia is one of the names I'm considering for this baby.



Sophia is a very nice name ... okay, I'm biased since mine is named Sophie.  At first, we wanted to name her Sofia Victoria, but then, her cousin is also named Victoria and I didn't want her having the same name. So, we changed it to Sophie Marikit, which also represents her heritage (Marikit is a Filipino name). I also like the meanings, wisdom (Sophia/Sophie) and beauty (Marikit).

I posted my pregnancy outfit before and here's the link:
http://forum.purseblog.com/the-wardrobe/lavans-closet-the-wardrobe-of-30-something-gal-571677-17.html#post14971820


----------



## La Vanguardia

glaserads said:


> I believe I have the same red loafers, and they are like walking on the clouds! Lovely paired with the Birkin!



What a coincidence!!! Yay! We're shoe twins! I bought it together with a friend and she also bought the same pair in red and blue.  



jelts said:


> This is a lovely look, as was the previous one.  You make very good fashion choices.


----------



## La Vanguardia

MrsTGreen said:


> Your Burberry coat looks great on you! I have the same coat and have really enjoyed wearing it. Love the picture of you with your daughter. She is such a cutie



Yay! We're jacket twins! Which color do you have?



Greenstar said:


> Lovey pics La Van


----------



## La Vanguardia

*... whimsical Prada ...*

It's such a beautiful day so we had brunch in town, checked out the flea market, strolled around, bought DD some wooden toys, and took the boat back home.

This Prada dress is from the S/S 2005 runway collection. Style.com described the collection as: "A vague idea of birds; birds of vanity, like peacocks, parrots, and swans." I bought the dress on sale and it was the last one ... BUT ... 2 sizes too large! The seamstress at Prada did a great job at altering it but I had to go twice for the fittings. The alterations also came at a hefty price of around USD 270! 

DH recommended I wear the hat and he's absolutely right! For the first time, he made good fashion sense! 

- Prada silk dress
- Pringle hat
- Hermès 25cm Kelly
- Castañer espadrille wedges
- Chanel sunglasses (I'm bummed that it got a bit scratched a couple of days ago)







*... with DD ... *


----------



## Elina0408

Love this outfit! DD and you both wear hats!!


----------



## dreamdoll

the dress!!! DD is so adorable too =)


----------



## lily25

Awesome outfit! I love that hat on your DD!!! Very Sofia Lauren!


----------



## mrb4bags

The seamstress did a wonderful job altering the dress.  It fits you perfectly and was
well worth the cost to have it done properly.

Love the Prada dress with the hat.  Your dh was right and of course Sophie looks adorable
as usual.


----------



## Deborah1986

_you look amazing  your DD is so cute !! you are a inspiration_


----------



## Martina_Italy

La Vanguardia said:


> - Prada silk dress
> - Pringle hat
> - Hermès 25cm Kelly
> - Castañer espadrille wedges
> - Chanel sunglasses (I'm bummed that it got a bit scratched a couple of days ago)





Awesome outfit!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! And DD is just too cute for words!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MrsTGreen

La Vanguardia said:


> Yay! We're jacket twins! Which color do you have?
> 
> The same magenta color as yours!! You look fantastic in your Prada dress. The seamstress did a great job on the tailoring.


----------



## Cates

love your red, white & denim outfit and your latest Prada outfit!  Your DD is amazingly adorable as always


----------



## wis3ly

La Vanguardia said:


> I  silk! It's a fantastic fabric and I really like how it feels on my body. I wish there would be more silk sweaters out there though. I found some ages ago that I wore to death, but now, it's quite difficult to get hold of them. The best thing about silk sweaters is they don't pill (at least not the ones I had)!



Silk sweaters? Wow I don't think I've seen one yet! Gotta fine me some 



La Vanguardia said:


> *... denim and fuchsia ...*
> 
> My outfit to the grocery store on a cold/rainy summer day. I'm normally not a huge fan of Burberry, but I love their jackets, trench coats and BABY CLOTHES!
> 
> A little story behind this jacket. I was in Munich a few years ago taking intensive German lessons and even though it was summer, the evenings were cool and I didn't bring any warm clothing. Well, I knew that this model would be perfect as I already the same in green. So, I headed to Burberry and, lo and behold, this fuchsia one was on SALE! Perfect! It's a great jacket, very comfortable and the perfect length for shorties like me IMHO! I'd love to have another one in white someday.
> 
> As for my shoes, I mostly shy away from logo-esque ones, but I got these Gucci sneakers on sale in Milan a few years back. They are very comfortable and perfect for walking and casual days.
> 
> - Simply T-shirt Swiss top
> - Burberry jacket
> - Marc by Marc Jacobs "Charlie" jeans
> - Louis Vuitton Neverfull Stephen Sprouse "Roses" bag
> - Gucci sneakers



Lovely jacket and bag of course!! 



La Vanguardia said:


> *... denim, white and red ... *
> 
> Another casual day out and about for an afternoon snack around our neighborhood.
> 
> I got these loafers at the children's section (YES!) of El Corte Inglés, a Spanish department store. They are SUPER COMFORTABLE ... like you're walking on the clouds!  I also have them in blue, but I can't seem to find them ... oops!
> 
> I rarely buy/wear loafers because I think they make my legs look even shorter than they are.  Actually I only own these, the missing blue ones, and a pair of Louis Vuitton in patent pink.
> 
> - Polo Ralph Lauren shirt
> - H&M denim skirt
> - Hermès 30cm Birkin
> - T&Z loafers



OMG Sophie is unbelievably adorable!




La Vanguardia said:


> *... whimsical Prada ...*
> 
> It's such a beautiful day so we had brunch in town, checked out the flea market, strolled around, bought DD some wooden toys, and took the boat back home.
> 
> This Prada dress is from the S/S 2005 runway collection. Style.com described the collection as: "A vague idea of birds; birds of vanity, like peacocks, parrots, and swans." I bought the dress on sale and it was the last one ... BUT ... 2 sizes too large! The seamstress at Prada did a great job at altering it but I had to go twice for the fittings. The alterations also came at a hefty price of around USD 270!
> 
> DH recommended I wear the hat and he's absolutely right! For the first time, he made good fashion sense!
> 
> - Prada silk dress
> - Pringle hat
> - Hermès 25cm Kelly
> - Castañer espadrille wedges
> - Chanel sunglasses (I'm bummed that it got a bit scratched a couple of days ago)



I absolutely LOVE this dress! It's so unique and yes the hat matches perfectly! Oh and of course Sophie looks lovely!


----------



## Samia

La Vanguardia said:


> *... Rapsodia silk kimono dress ...*
> 
> How about a bit of Japan by way of Argentina? I discovered this Argentine brand while in Buenos Aires a few years ago. I love their clothes and it's great that they use quite a bit of silk. As you might have noticed, I like to wear silk. It's cool in the summer and warm in the winter. I also tend to wear silk underdresses often, especially nowadays when most high-street brand dresses don't have lining. Contrary to what others might say, I think silk underdresses are great for summer because if ever I sweat, it won't show in my actual dress. In winter, they keep me warm ... together with my wool tights!
> 
> Anyway, back to this dress. The length was originally mid-calf and I had it shortened to my knee. But I think it looks a bit longer than it used to ... weird ... and it's not just because of the picture's angle lol! I must have lost some weight (at least I'm trying to make myself believe!) because it really used to be the perfect knee length, but now it hangs a bit and my big waist and stomach are not snugging the dress as much as they used to.
> 
> - Rapsodia silk dress
> - Hermès 28cm Haut à Courroies (HAC)
> - Giuseppe Zanotti jeweled slippers
> 
> *... having an afternoon snack in town ...*
> 
> 
> 
> *... then we took the boat back home ...*


 
I love all your outfits! And I love, love this silk dress! I am a huge fan of silk too!
And your DD is so cute!


----------



## La Vanguardia

*Thank you everyone! *



Elina0408 said:


> Love this outfit! DD and you both wear hats!!





lily25 said:


> Awesome outfit! I love that hat on your DD!!! Very Sofia Lauren!



I found DD's hat at a random children's boutique at the St. Germain neighborhood in Paris. I really like the hat as it's wide enough to cover her face and shoulders. The brand is TroiZenfantS.



mrb4bags said:


> The seamstress did a wonderful job altering the dress.  It fits you perfectly and was well worth the cost to have it done properly.





MrsTGreen said:


> You look fantastic in your Prada dress. The seamstress did a great job on the tailoring.



I'm really content with the alterations. Thumbs up to the seamstress. As much as possible, I get my high-end clothes altered at the boutique where I bought it from so in case there's something wrong, it's easier to fix and less of a hassle.



dreamdoll said:


> the dress!!! DD is so adorable too =)





Martina_Italy said:


> Awesome outfit!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! And DD is just too cute for words!!!!!!!!!!!!!





Cates said:


> love your red, white & denim outfit and your latest Prada outfit!  Your DD is amazingly adorable as always



The Prada dress is really quite special especially if you see all the details. It's definitely different ... I think it makes a statement without being too much kwim. 



wis3ly said:


> Silk sweaters? Wow I don't think I've seen one yet! Gotta fine me some
> 
> I absolutely LOVE this dress! It's so unique and yes the hat matches perfectly! Oh and of course Sophie looks lovely!



Yeap! Even Zara and Mango used to have silk sweaters ages ago ... haven't seen them since. 

Oh, you took the right word out of my mouth describing the Prada dress, it's UNIQUE!



Samia said:


> I love all your outfits! And I love, love this silk dress! I am a huge fan of silk too!
> And your DD is so cute!



Yay! Another silk lover!!! 



Deborah1986 said:


> _you look amazing  your DD is so cute !! you are a inspiration_



That's sweet of you to say I'm an inspiration. Well, thank you to all of you for letting me share my outfits.


----------



## La Vanguardia

*... khaki with yellow ... *

DD and I were out and about in town and then visited a friend for afternoon tea. I bought this wrap top ages ago and I've kind of forgotten about it. For the longest time, it was hanging in one of our closets in the cellar ... oops! Anyway, I thought I'd pair it with my shorts for a dressier casual look. 

Shoewise, I initially thought of wearing my CL platform wedge sandals, but I changed my mind and opted for lower heels ... mostly because these sandals haven't seen the light of day for a while. Plus, I normally wear high heels (those that are 3" and above) either on business meetings or when DH is with us. This way, I don't need to push the stroller and can concentrate on walking.  Oh, gosh, it'll be so embarrassing if I fall down wearing high heels/platforms pushing the stroller ... I hope it never happens! 

- Boss silk wrap top
- Zara shorts
- Jimmy Choo sandals
- Bottega Veneta medium Veneta bag


----------



## AmberLeBon

looking fab lavan! - a picture of summer!


----------



## linhhhuynh

La Vanguardia said:


> *... whimsical Prada ...*
> 
> DH recommended I wear the hat and he's absolutely right! For the first time, he made good fashion sense!
> 
> - Prada silk dress
> - Pringle hat
> - Hermès 25cm Kelly
> - Castañer espadrille wedges
> - Chanel sunglasses (I'm bummed that it got a bit scratched a couple of days ago)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *... with DD ... *




i really love your dress!! and your DD is too cute


----------



## monap_1981

Love the top, looks great on you! 




La Vanguardia said:


> *... khaki with yellow ... *
> 
> DD and I were out and about in town and then visited a friend for afternoon tea. I bought this wrap top ages ago and I've kind of forgotten about it. For the longest time, it was hanging in one of our closets in the cellar ... oops! Anyway, I thought I'd pair it with my shorts for a dressier casual look.
> 
> Shoewise, I initially thought of wearing my CL platform wedge sandals, but I changed my mind and opted for lower heels ... mostly because these sandals haven't seen the light of day for a while. Plus, I normally wear high heels (those that are 3" and above) either on business meetings or when DH is with us. This way, I don't need to push the stroller and can concentrate on walking.  Oh, gosh, it'll be so embarrassing if I fall down wearing high heels/platforms pushing the stroller ... I hope it never happens!
> 
> - Boss silk wrap top
> - Zara shorts
> - Jimmy Choo sandals
> - Bottega Veneta medium Veneta bag


----------



## kymmie

You have such amazing style.


----------



## wis3ly

La Vanguardia said:


> *... khaki with yellow ... *
> 
> DD and I were out and about in town and then visited a friend for afternoon tea. I bought this wrap top ages ago and I've kind of forgotten about it. For the longest time, it was hanging in one of our closets in the cellar ... oops! Anyway, I thought I'd pair it with my shorts for a dressier casual look.
> 
> Shoewise, I initially thought of wearing my CL platform wedge sandals, but I changed my mind and opted for lower heels ... mostly because these sandals haven't seen the light of day for a while. Plus, I normally wear high heels (those that are 3" and above) either on business meetings or when DH is with us. This way, I don't need to push the stroller and can concentrate on walking.  Oh, gosh, it'll be so embarrassing if I fall down wearing high heels/platforms pushing the stroller ... I hope it never happens!
> 
> - Boss silk wrap top
> - Zara shorts
> - Jimmy Choo sandals
> - Bottega Veneta medium Veneta bag



FABULOUS!


----------



## cjy

Love the yellow!!! I adore getting the updates!!!! Thanks and have a great day!


----------



## Bitten

Yay *LaVan*! I haven't been in for a while (crazy busy just now) but I'm pleased to note your contributions of sartorial splendour have continued.  That Cosmos is like a burst of light at your neck - divine!


----------



## ParkAvenuePrincess

I don't think there's been single thing you've worn that I haven't utterly loved! 


And I have been taking great notes of your maternity wardrobe!


----------



## La Vanguardia

Hi everyone! I've been MIA for a while as I was on a short vacation. I had some Mommy time off so I headed to the Baltics &#8212; Estonia and Latvia! That makes it a total of 45 countries that I've been to! 

Here are some pics from the trip and my outfits. My staples were my denim jacket and Gucci sequined ballerinas. They have rubber soles so perfect rain or shine. I also decided to bring my Prada nylon messenger bag and small beige Longchamp Le Pliage as they're easy grab and go bags.

*Travelogue &#8212; Estonia and Latvia*

In the airport, on my way to Tallinn with just a small carry-on luggage. 

- H&M shirt
- Maria Bonita Extra denim jacket
- Tally Weijl leggings
- Prada nylon messenger bag
- Gucci ballerinas
- Claire's necklace






I stayed at Hotel Telegraaf, a luxury 5-star hotel and supposed to be one of the best hotels in Tallinn. Built in 1878, it once housed the Estonian Telegraaf. 






I bought my Tallinn card and intended to use it vigorously! Hence, I immediately headed to take the Hop-on, Hop-off bus!

- M Missoni dress
- Maria Bonita Extra denim jacket
- Longchamp Le Pliage bag
- Chanel sunglasses
- Claire's necklace
- Giuseppe Zanotti jeweled slippers






I then toured Kadriorg Palace, which was built by Czar Peter I of Russia as one of his summer residences.






I headed back to the old town and decided to climb a tower.






Then, went to one of four platform viewing locations in the city. Check out that view!






Taking a break at Kehrwieder Kohvicum for cake and tea.






*... to be continued ... *


----------



## La Vanguardia

*... continued ... *

The following day, I visited more sights, churches and climbed more towers!

- D&G top
- Zara shorts
- Maria Bonita Extra denim jacket
- Prada nylon messenger bag
- Gucci sequined ballerinas
- Chanel sunglasses






The beautiful Katarina Kaik passage!






Tallinn's Town Hall Pharmacy is the second oldest in Europe. It's still a working pharmacy!






I headed back to Kadriorg to visit the cottage of Czar Peter I. Before the palace was built, he stayed in this modest four-room cottage. This is the bedroom, which was later converted to Empress Catherine's bedroom. Actually, he never got to live in Kadriorg palace since he died before it was finished.






The Presidential Palace (home and office) is also in Kadriorg. I guess there's not much danger in Estonia as one can literally walk right in front of it and there are only two guards.






*... to be continued ...*


----------



## La Vanguardia

*... continued ... *

As I've seen many of the sights in Tallinn, I headed to Riga, Latvia, for the day. The disorganized tourist office said there was a free walking tour ... which turned out to be the "Alternative Tour" with a bunch of kiddos from the youth hostel. As I was already there, might as well ...






... the ugly "Soviet" part of Riga ...






.. heading to Riga's old town ...






Even though Riga has the best preserved/most number of Art Nouveau buildings anywhere in the world, it also has a beautiful medieval old town.

- Custo Barcelona shirt
- Marc by Marc Jacobs "Charlie" jeans
- Prada nylon messenger bag
- Longchamp Le Pliage bag
- Gucci sequined ballerinas
- Chanel sunglasses






A final stop at Riga's town hall square before heading back to Tallinn.






*... to be continued ...*


----------



## Bitten

Woohoo! Love the pics *LaVan*, your traveling outfits look amazing as always, practical and chic. 

You're so well-travelled *LaVan*, it is really inspiring!


----------



## La Vanguardia

*... continued ...*

On my last day, I visited Tallinn's town hall. The museum's "guard," or whatever the term is, was laughing at me and said that she found it really funny how I pose for my camera on self timer lol!

- Benetton top
- Moschino cashmere sweater (seen on other pics)
- Zara shorts
- Prada nylon messenger bag
- Giuseppe Zanotti jeweled slippers
- Claire's necklace






Mmm ... what else should I do?






I know, let me walk around the medieval wall ... Ah, perfect spot to take a picture of some of the towers! For those curious minds, I had my camera on top of a dinky fountain and was praying that it doesn't fall in the water!






Back inside the walls ...






Cheers Tallinn! Until next time! 






*... the end ...*


----------



## Elina0408

:coolpics:


----------



## twiggers

Love the pictures LaVan!!! I hope to be able to spend some time in the Baltics one day...perhaps a nice cruise!


----------



## Suzie

Great photos LaVan, goodness, no only are you very stylish you are talented also, I didn't know you took the photos yourself!


----------



## jelts

Great photos!
I had wondered how you got someone to take pictures for you!
Looks like you had a wonderful time!


----------



## Vintage Leather

Wow - fabulous photos!  It looks like you had a fun holiday!


----------



## loves

great post lavan! loving all your travel pics!


----------



## loves

Love this pic and you look wonderful


----------



## mrb4bags

Gorgeous travel photos and fashion shots!!  Thanks for sharing.

Congrats on seeing 45 countries.  I love to travel too and seeing all your travel pics
makes me want to get on a plane.  My parents have been to Estonia and loved it too.


----------



## queennadine

Love your pictures! And you look chic as ever!


----------



## Cates

love the pictures LaVan--I love how you look chic whilst playing tourist!


----------



## KristyDarling

Once again, I feel the need to say: "Can I please have your life???!!!!"  Thanks for sharing the gorgeous photos, and you looked lovely and fabulously put-together as always. Also, please have your husband call my husband so that I can get away for a solo trip too!


----------



## lily25

Awesome pics La Van! Looks like a fairy tale country! I must visit! It sure looks like you had a great time, and I hope you are rested and ready for fall adventures!!!


----------



## Longchamp

As usual awesome pix, La Van,  just went to Estonia this past winter.  It was brrrr cold, love your pix in the summer.  Thanks for sharing and you look fab as always.


----------



## luvsagreatdeal

Wow I have honestly been reading your posts for months now, and always wondered who was with you to take these pictures! LOL.  Cant believe your using a self timer..they are great pics!:coolpics:


----------



## Bitten

Cates said:


> love the pictures LaVan--I love how you look chic whilst playing tourist!


 
Indeed! 

*Cates *I love your avatar!!! So cute!


----------



## toonie

You always take the most beautiful pictures.Thank you for sharing


----------



## La Vanguardia

*Thank you everyone and for letting me share my vacation to the Baltics!* 



Suzie said:


> I didn't know you took the photos yourself!





jelts said:


> I had wondered how you got someone to take pictures for you!





luvsagreatdeal said:


> Wow I have honestly been reading your posts for months now, and always wondered who was with you to take these pictures! LOL.  Cant believe your using a self timer..they are great pics!:coolpics:



The self timer is MY BEST FRIEND! I have no shame and pose.  Seriously, sometimes people tell me that they can take my picture. But I always refuse. Why? As I'm small, when others take my pictures, they tend to take it from their eye level. This doesn't work as I'll look more like a dwarf with a big head. 

Of course, I need to take several pictures to get a good shot. People probably think I'm nuts. 



Bitten said:


> Woohoo! Love the pics *LaVan*, your traveling outfits look amazing as always, practical and chic.
> 
> You're so well-travelled *LaVan*, it is really inspiring!





queennadine said:


> Love your pictures! And you look chic as ever!





Cates said:


> love the pictures LaVan--I love how you look chic whilst playing tourist!



I'm a big believer in comfortable and practical clothes for travelling (okay, even in everyday life). I think if you're feel comfortable in your outfits, you exude more confidence and won't look like the clothes are wearing you. Plus, you don't necessarily need to wear track suits and tennis shoes. THERE ARE OTHER OPTIONS lol!



dr. twiggers said:


> Love the pictures LaVan!!! I hope to be able to spend some time in the Baltics one day...perhaps a nice cruise!





lily25 said:


> Awesome pics La Van! Looks like a fairy tale country! I must visit! It sure looks like you had a great time, and I hope you are rested and ready for fall adventures!!!



Estonia is a beautiful place and Tallinn is like a big medieval recreational park, only that it is a REAL CITY lol! Latvia is also interesting but I much prefer Estonia. If I would have had more time, I would have headed to Lithuania as well. I guess next time then.



Vintage Leather said:


> Wow - fabulous photos!  It looks like you had a fun holiday!





loves said:


> great post lavan! loving all your travel pics!





toonie said:


> You always take the most beautiful pictures.Thank you for sharing



I really had a wonderful time. I love travelling and cherish the memories. Even when things don't turn out great, it's still an experience.



mrb4bags said:


> Congrats on seeing 45 countries.



I hope to add another ½ soon. We're planning a family vacation to Taiwan and since it's not recognized by the whole world, it just counts as ½ lol! 



KristyDarling said:


> Once again, I feel the need to say: "Can I please have your life???!!!!"  Thanks for sharing the gorgeous photos, and you looked lovely and fabulously put-together as always. Also, please have your husband call my husband so that I can get away for a solo trip too!



PM me your number lol! One of the things I really appreciate about DH is that he gives me time off. We arrange a deal as I also give him time off. Sometimes, he also gives me the trips as presents like to Paris in July and Venice in March. Other times, I pay for them instead of using my money on shopping. And it's all worth it! In the Baltics, I only bought 2 postcards and a little wool sweater worth 20 for my baby. That's it! But the experience was priceless!



Longchamp said:


> As usual awesome pix, La Van,  just went to Estonia this past winter.  It was brrrr cold, love your pix in the summer.  Thanks for sharing and you look fab as always.



Oooh la la! That must have been freezing in winter. I hope you also had a wonderful time in Estonia.


----------



## La Vanguardia

*... burgundy, pewter, and black ...*

Full day of business meetings and checking out event locations. Gosh, this dress NEEDS TO GO! I used it when I was prego and I just recently had it altered, hoping that it would work well post-pregnancy. I think NOT! I look matronly and it's just off ... the length, the fit, everything. I just wasted 50 bucks for nothing. The fabric is really comfortable though. 

- Annex jersey dress (local boutique)
- Bottega Veneta Montaigne bag
- Manolo Blahnik pumps






Ooops, I broke my "shopping in my closet" resolution today. ush: I went to Zara and saw this full skirt. I was actually secretly hoping it would look awful so that I wouldn't need to buy it. But the length and fit are perfect ... I couldn't resist. I  it! 

I'm planning on wearing it with a crisp white button-down blouse, a wide belt, and my black Loubies!


----------



## Ladybug09

Love the dress and skirt!


----------



## queennadine

I really like that dress! I think if you had it shortened just a bit, it wouldn't look as 'matronly' (which it seriously doesn't!)!


----------



## loves

the dress at this length gives me a very 40s vibe

loving the zara skirt on you!


----------



## KristyDarling

loves said:


> *the dress at this length gives me a very 40s vibe*
> 
> loving the zara skirt on you!



I was JUST going to say that!  I totally agree. I think the length is very retro-cool and glamorous!


----------



## jelts

The Zara skirt is gorgeous!


----------



## La Vanguardia

queennadine said:


> I really like that dress! I think if you had it shortened just a bit, it wouldn't look as 'matronly' (which it seriously doesn't!)!



Mmm ... the thing is there's also a ruffle part attached in the middle of the dress that's hanging to my waist where it should be just right below my boobs just when I was prego lol! I already had it fixed the last time, but it keeps falling and looks weird. One option is that I completely remove it and then wear a wide belt. About the length, I'm not sure I want to spend on alterations AGAIN. That would be third time for this dress (first was the prego length, second was the post-prego alterations). I'll have to think about it.



loves said:


> the dress at this length gives me a very 40s vibe





KristyDarling said:


> I was JUST going to say that!  I totally agree. I think the length is very retro-cool and glamorous!



I never thought about it that way! A new perspective! The fabric is really nice and comfy though ... I'll have to see what I do and if removing the ruffle attachment (see answer above) and wearing a belt instead will work.



jelts said:


> The Zara skirt is gorgeous!





Ladybug09 said:


> Love the dress and skirt!



The skirt is really cool and looks well made. It even has a lining, a rarity in high-street brands! Check out at your local Zara boutiques ... I'm sure they still have the skirt.


----------



## La Vanguardia

*... nude pink, magenta, and brown ...*

To the doctor's and some errands. I weighed myself at the doc's and I did lose weight!  I'm even 2 kilos lighter pre-prego! The exercise I get from lifting/carrying DD, coupled with working, walking/strolling around town, and eating everything in moderation are great for losing weight! Also, I stayed away from coffee, soda and an overdose of sweets due to my urticaria. Each time I have them, I seem to get allergies. Anyway, it ended up that mites are not the cause of my allergies, rather some unknown factor. I could see a dermatologist to run more tests, but since all is good at the moment (I haven't taken an antihistamine in a month), I'll hold off.

I haven't worn these clothes in ages so I decided to mix and match them. The skirt actually has a matching jacket, but I think it would have been magenta overload lol!

- Ellus top (Brazilian brand)
- Moschino skirt
- Prada belt
- Hermès Haut à Courroies (HAC)
- Christian Louboutin chunky heel peep toes


----------



## lily25

^ Beautiful! Ooooh you hit my soft spot with that skirt, I love magenta! Is the material satin like?


----------



## La Vanguardia

lily25 said:


> ^ Beautiful! Ooooh you hit my soft spot with that skirt, I love magenta! Is the material satin like?



Thanks! It has a satin-like sheen ... but the tag says it's only polyester.


----------



## mrb4bags

^  I just love mixing shades of pink with brown.  Pink always works so well with all skin
tones.  Love the CLs.


----------



## LarissaHK

*La Van* you look fabulous in every outfit. beautiful pics from your recent trip too and I like very much your black Zara skirt,. It's very classic piece I also tried it on few weeks ago but it didn't look so good on me at it looks on you...looks like Zara tailored made it for you


----------



## La Vanguardia

*Thank you everyone! *



mrb4bags said:


> ^  I just love mixing shades of pink with brown.  Pink always works so well with all skin tones. Love the CLs.



That's so true with pink. I  pink and my skin tone seems to prefer the really bright/shocking ones like fuchsia and magenta lol!



LarissaHK said:


> *La Van* you look fabulous in every outfit. beautiful pics from your recent trip too and I like very much your black Zara skirt,. It's very classic piece I also tried it on few weeks ago but it didn't look so good on me at it looks on you...looks like Zara tailored made it for you



The skirt has a very 50s vibe! Hope you find one that suits you. Might be the length ... because on me, it's just perfect (right at the knee) and I would assume it would look a lot shorter on your tall/lean body!


----------



## La Vanguardia

*...black and white with a hint of red ...*

DD and I had a little excursion out of town. 

Inspired by Olivia Palermo, I paired my striped shirt and black shorts with red shoes and a white denim blazer. I then added my straw fedora hat and black box Kelly. 

Olivia is so pretty! I  her style!





Not as fabulous as Olivia Palermo, but here's my version. I've worn this top and shorts before with a different pair of shoes and bag. Here's the link to the old post for reference: http://forum.purseblog.com/the-wardrobe/lavans-closet-the-wardrobe-of-30-something-gal-571677-63.html#post15998091

- John Galliano top
- Zara shorts
- Zara denim blazer
- Pringle hat
- Hermès 25cm Kelly
- Chanel sunglasses
- Manolo Blahnik "Urmuna" flats






*... at the Rose Garden ...*






*... at the lakeside ...*






*... details of my shoes ...*


----------



## cjy

Gorgeous!!!
The rose garden is so pretty. How lucky you are to have so many breath taking areas so close by.
The detail of your shoes was much appreciated!!


----------



## Sammyjoe

I love your pics La Van, the detailing on your shoes is stunning
Your black and white combo is divine!


----------



## monap_1981

Love your Manolo Blahnik flats, they are gorgeous!










La Vanguardia said:


> *...black and white with a hint of red ...*
> 
> DD and I had a little excursion out of town.
> 
> Inspired by Olivia Palermo, I paired my striped shirt and black shorts with red shoes and a white denim blazer. I then added my straw fedora hat and black box Kelly.
> 
> Olivia is so pretty! I  her style!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not as fabulous as Olivia Palermo, but here's my version. I've worn this top and shorts before with a different pair of shoes and bag. Here's the link to the old post for reference: http://forum.purseblog.com/the-wardrobe/lavans-closet-the-wardrobe-of-30-something-gal-571677-63.html#post15998091
> 
> - John Galliano top
> - Zara shorts
> - Zara denim blazer
> - Pringle hat
> - Hermès 25cm Kelly
> - Chanel sunglasses
> - Manolo Blahnik "Urmuna" flats
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *... at the Rose Garden ...*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *... at the lakeside ...*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *... details of my shoes ...*


----------



## Elina0408

Love manolo's too! Georgeous colour!


----------



## La Vanguardia

*Thank you everyone! *

I hope all of you had a lovely and fabulous weekend.



monap_1981 said:


> Love your Manolo Blahnik flats, they are gorgeous!





Elina0408 said:


> Love manolo's too! Georgeous colour!





Sammyjoe said:


> I love your pics La Van, the detailing on your shoes is stunning





cjy said:


> The detail of your shoes was much appreciated!!



I  Manolo! The fit is so much better for my feet than CLs. Plus, I prefer the more theatrical designs of Manolo. However, lately, he seems to be slacking off.  C'mon Manolo, bring back the Goyaesque/dramatic styles using fabulous fabrics that you are known for!

My most cherished (and most expensive) pair of Manolos is the limited edition Marie Antoinette heels. In case you're not familiar, he made the shoes for Sofia Coppola's Marie Antoinette movie. For his exclusive boutiques, he designed four models and produced only one pair for each size. I called every single Manolo boutique (that time there were only four &#8212; London, NYC, Las Vegas and Hong Kong) and found the last one in my size in Hong Kong! 

I've had them for a couple of years now and have never worn them. I don't want to ruin them. I love the detail of the buckles and even the stones/crystal have an antique feel. The pleating on the sides is also a nice touch and the color is so Marie Antoinette!


----------



## La Vanguardia

*... burgundy paisley and dark brown ...*

I needed a comfy outfit for running errands and doing administrative matters today. So, I wore my cotton paisley skirt, paired with a dark burgundy cotton top and dark brown ballerinas and belt.

Let me tell you the story about my bag. I was in New York a couple of years ago and met up with a fellow TPF member for a fabulous brunch at Barney's. We were discussing Hermès and, at that time, I was really into browns. I was searching for the perfect dark brown bag ... not in a Birkin nor a Kelly, but specifically the Haut à Courroies (HAC) in a size 28cm with gold hardware. 

Lo and behold, we entered the Hermès boutique at Madison Ave. and there it was displayed on the shelf (all by itself like a star)! I couldn't believe my eyes especially since we were just talking about it. It was in my exact specifications, even in my preferred leather ... chevre, which I find resistant to rain and scratch.  

It's a very rich and intense dark brown, but actually quite difficult to photograph. I also like how the gold hardware warms up the color. I bought the Tory Burch flats specifically to match the bag lol!

- Zara top
- i Blues skirt
- Hermès 28cm Haut à Courroies (HAC)
- Prada belt
- Tory Burch Reva ballerinas


----------



## mrb4bags

Love the story of the HAC--being in the right place at the right time.

I absolutely love your Marie Antoinette MB shoes.  I love MB too and agree that the past couple of seasons haven't been as exciting as previous ones.  I prefer my shoes to make a statement since I usually dress in solid pieces with an accessory or 2 as an accent.


----------



## lulu3955

*LaVan.-* Love the outfit! The skirt is beautiful. What necklace are you wearing? It looks intriguing.


----------



## sedatedrainbow

La Vanguardia said:


> *Thank you everyone! *
> 
> I hope all of you had a lovely and fabulous weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I  Manolo! The fit is so much better for my feet than CLs. Plus, I prefer the more theatrical designs of Manolo. However, lately, he seems to be slacking off.  C'mon Manolo, bring back the Goyaesque/dramatic styles using fabulous fabrics that you are known for!
> 
> My most cherished (and most expensive) pair of Manolos is the limited edition Marie Antoinette heels. In case you're not familiar, he made the shoes for Sofia Coppola's Marie Antoinette movie. For his exclusive boutiques, he designed four models and produced only one pair for each size. I called every single Manolo boutique (that time there were only four  London, NYC, Las Vegas and Hong Kong) and found the last one in my size in Hong Kong!
> 
> I've had them for a couple of years now and have never worn them. I don't want to ruin them. I love the detail of the buckles and even the stones/crystal have an antique feel. The pleating on the sides is also a nice touch and the color is so Marie Antoinette!


 
I didn't know how to feel about Manolo shoes. Your thread (and these beautiful Marie Antoinette shoes) has certainly peaked my interest! You look absolutely stunning in all of your outfits!


----------



## randr21

Your revas and birkin look fantastic together.  I didn't even know Madison H had HAC's for sale off the shelf, without a waitlist.  So happy to see you found your heart's desire when you stepped inside the store!  It's the perfect size for you.


----------



## anitalilac

La Vanguardia said:


> *Thank you everyone! *
> 
> I hope all of you had a lovely and fabulous weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I  Manolo! The fit is so much better for my feet than CLs. Plus, I prefer the more theatrical designs of Manolo. However, lately, he seems to be slacking off.  C'mon Manolo, bring back the Goyaesque/dramatic styles using fabulous fabrics that you are known for!
> 
> My most cherished (and most expensive) pair of Manolos is the limited edition Marie Antoinette heels. In case you're not familiar, he made the shoes for Sofia Coppola's Marie Antoinette movie. For his exclusive boutiques, he designed four models and produced only one pair for each size. I called every single Manolo boutique (that time there were only four &#8212; London, NYC, Las Vegas and Hong Kong) and found the last one in my size in Hong Kong!
> 
> I've had them for a couple of years now and have never worn them. I don't want to ruin them. I love the detail of the buckles and even the stones/crystal have an antique feel. The pleating on the sides is also a nice touch and the color is so Marie Antoinette!


whoa!! The color is beautiful, I think you should put it as part of your home decor as an art centerpiece!! Simply stunning shoes..


----------



## Martina_Italy

La Vanguardia said:


> *... at the Rose Garden ...*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *... at the lakeside ...*




I love this outfit (I have a soft spot for black and white!!) 
I also like the pics you took during your trip, you're an excellent self-photographer!!


----------



## roxys

You have a fabulous closet! I love your wardrobe.


----------



## miyale30

La Van,
 I have really enjoyed your thread. Thank you for sharing all of your beautiful clothes, bags, shoes, etc! 
Your photographs are fantastic and I hope to visit some of the amazing places you have been to some day.


----------



## loves

lavan loving your thread  unfortunately i've only a month left before i can see your pics. where i'm moving to, i can't see the pics posted here, just your posts. odd eh? i know cos i logged on to tpf there and lo and behold, pic-less


----------



## Samia

Love the recent outfits and both your manolos are gorgeous!


----------



## LarissaHK

La Vanguardia said:


> *Thank you everyone! *
> 
> I hope all of you had a lovely and fabulous weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I  Manolo! The fit is so much better for my feet than CLs. Plus, I prefer the more theatrical designs of Manolo. However, lately, he seems to be slacking off.  C'mon Manolo, bring back the Goyaesque/dramatic styles using fabulous fabrics that you are known for!
> 
> My most cherished (and most expensive) pair of Manolos is the limited edition Marie Antoinette heels. In case you're not familiar, he made the shoes for Sofia Coppola's Marie Antoinette movie. For his exclusive boutiques, he designed four models and produced only one pair for each size. I called every single Manolo boutique (that time there were only four  London, NYC, Las Vegas and Hong Kong) and found the last one in my size in Hong Kong!
> 
> I've had them for a couple of years now and have never worn them. I don't want to ruin them. I love the detail of the buckles and even the stones/crystal have an antique feel. The pleating on the sides is also a nice touch and the color is so Marie Antoinette!


 
OMG these shoes are a piece of art You are very lucky *LaVan* to own one. I remember that time after Marie Antoinette movie there was a little exhibition inside Manolo shop in Landmark in HK..actually just display behind window glass some of the shoes that Kirsten Dunst was wearing in the movie..they were fabulous and the details also so beautiful like on your shoes.


----------



## loves

i meant i have only a month left to see your pics...


----------



## mrsDIY88

these marie antoinette shoes are gorgeous.  i think you should build an outfit around them. (shopping in your closet of course, LOL!)


----------



## La Vanguardia

*Thank you everyone!*

I seem to have created a bit of interest with my Manolos lol! Currently, I have 18 pairs and if you like, I can feature them in my future posts with detailed pics. Should I? 



mrsDIY88 said:


> these marie antoinette shoes are gorgeous.  i think you should build an outfit around them. (shopping in your closet of course, LOL!)



I'm too scared to wear them outside! I attempted twice but always backed out at the last moment.  Okay, maybe I can play dress up at home LOL! 



mrb4bags said:


> I love MB too and agree that the past couple of seasons haven't been as exciting as previous ones.



He needs to keep up! Not necessarily with the trends, but with making fabulous shoes! I remember about 3 years ago, he made a spectacular F/W collection ... at least in his NYC boutique. 



sedatedrainbow said:


> I didn't know how to feel about Manolo shoes. Your thread (and these beautiful Marie Antoinette shoes) has certainly peaked my interest!



I think that the designs from his boutiques are much more dramatic and interesting than those in department stores. I don't know where you're located, but if ever you're in NYC, Vegas, London, Madrid or HK, do visit his boutique and try on the shoes. 



anitalilac said:


> whoa!! The color is beautiful, I think you should put it as part of your home decor as an art centerpiece!! Simply stunning shoes..



My Marie Antoinettes are actually on a custom-made shoe stand.  I thought I had a pic somewhere in my computer, but I couldn't find it. I'll take one next time! 



Samia said:


> Love the recent outfits and both your manolos are gorgeous!



I'd love to wear my Manolos more often. I'm always checking the weather since most of the pairs I own are satin or fabric and I don't want to ruin them. 



LarissaHK said:


> OMG these shoes are a piece of art You are very lucky *LaVan* to own one. I remember that time after Marie Antoinette movie there was a little exhibition inside Manolo shop in Landmark in HK..actually just display behind window glass some of the shoes that Kirsten Dunst was wearing in the movie..they were fabulous and the details also so beautiful like on your shoes.



Whoaaaa! I would have loved to see that exhibit!!!  I'm so jealous!


----------



## La Vanguardia

lulu3955 said:


> What necklace are you wearing? It looks intriguing.



My necklace is the "Cosmos" model from Van Cleef and Arpels. It's my holy grail necklace for everyday wear.  I bought it this year to celebrate my 35th birthday ... a gift TO ME and FROM ME!  

Here's a close-up pic. It's the small version of "Cosmos" and also converts into a pin. By the way, I love how the shoe in this card is the same color as my Manolo Marie Antoinettes. 









randr21 said:


> I didn't even know Madison H had HAC's for sale off the shelf, without a waitlist.  So happy to see you found your heart's desire when you stepped inside the store!  It's the perfect size for you.



When I was there, they only had my brown one displayed. But when I asked which other colors in size 28cm were available, they brought out like 4 from the back. I think the SAs are more inclined to show the HACs since they're less coveted than a Birkin. Plus, they're probably tired of everybody asking for a Birkin.



Martina_Italy said:


> I also like the pics you took during your trip, you're an excellent self-photographer!!



Sometimes, I do have the perfect self timer picture. Other times, I just try as much as I can to "frame" what I want in the photo and then "crop" the rest! 



miyale30 said:


> La Van, I have really enjoyed your thread. Thank you for sharing all of your beautiful clothes, bags, shoes, etc!
> Your photographs are fantastic and I hope to visit some of the amazing places you have been to some day.



Thank you for letting me share.  Here's an interesting story about one of my trips. I went to Ecuador and contacted the CEO of the local affiliate of my previous employer. I knew her from e-mails but thought, hey, maybe we can go for drinks or something. We went out for dinner with her friends and they asked me why I went to Ecuador. I was like, well, I had the map of South America and pointed my finger randomly to a country. It was Ecuador! They all laughed and found it amusing!  



loves said:


> lavan loving your thread  unfortunately i've only a month left before i can see your pics. where i'm moving to, i can't see the pics posted here, just your posts. odd eh? i know cos i logged on to tpf there and lo and behold, pic-less



Whoaaa! Where are you moving to? Maybe they have Flickr blocked there or something. I wish you a safe move and lots of fun in the new place!


----------



## La Vanguardia

*... yellow with hints of blue ... *

Since I was busy the past couple of days with project work, I decided to take a day off today. Ah, the joys of being self employed!  

After going to the local farm in the morning for some fresh eggs, DD and I went on an excursion! 

- Diane Von Furstenberg dress
- Christian Louboutin espadrille wedges
- Bottega Veneta medium Veneta bag

I already wore this dress before with a different pair of shoes and set of jewelry. Here's the old post to compare the look: http://forum.purseblog.com/the-wardrobe/lavans-closet-the-wardrobe-of-30-something-gal-571677-22.html#post15134784






We went out of town and took the boat back home. "Hey, Mr. Boatman, can you please take our picture before we depart? PLEASE!" (There was no stable place to put my camera on self timer so I had to ask somebody lol!)






DD all dressed up for her big boat adventure LOL! Mmm ... "Mommy, this baby cookie is yummy. And, see, I'm not messing up my outfit!" Man, oh man, she was chattering up, smiling and waving at everybody in the boat!






All aboard! The view from the boat.


----------



## cjy

Beautiful! You and daughter look great! She is a total cutie!


----------



## anitalilac

La Vanguardia said:


> *... yellow with hints of blue ... *
> 
> Since I was busy the past couple of days with project work, I decided to take a day off today. Ah, the joys of being self employed!
> 
> After going to the local farm in the morning for some fresh eggs, DD and I went on an excursion!
> 
> - Diane Von Furstenberg dress
> - Christian Louboutin espadrille wedges
> - Bottega Veneta medium Veneta bag
> 
> I already wore this dress before with a different pair of shoes and set of jewelry. Here's the old post to compare the look: http://forum.purseblog.com/the-ward...-30-something-gal-571677-22.html#post15134784
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We went out of town and took the boat back home. "Hey, Mr. Boatman, can you please take our picture before we depart? PLEASE!" (There was no stable place to put my camera on self timer so I had to ask somebody lol!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DD all dressed up for her big boat adventure LOL! Mmm ... "Mommy, this baby cookie is yummy. And, see, I'm not messing up my outfit!" Man, oh man, she was chattering up, smiling and waving at everybody in the boat!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All aboard! The view from the boat.



I LOVE THAT DVF DRESS!!!!! And the color is just  . Your DD is really a charmer..and her dress too...


----------



## La Vanguardia

*Thank you everyone for continuing to follow my thread! *



cjy said:


> Beautiful! You and daughter look great! She is a total cutie!







anitalilac said:


> I LOVE THAT DVF DRESS!!!!! And the color is just  . Your DD is really a charmer..and her dress too...



It's definitely a bright color LOL! I love this shade of golden yellow ... it's also not so easy to find the "right" yellow that I like and which suits my skin tone. 

DD's dress and sweater are from Hartstrings (www.hartstrings.com).


----------



## La Vanguardia

*... black, beige and green ...*

Hectic day of business meetings. I debuted my Zara full skirt that I bought recently. I know that I said I'll combine it with a crisp button-down white shirt and my black Loubies. But, I changed my mind!  Since it was a warm/sunny day, I wanted to wear sandals ... you know, get the most out of them before autumn sets in.

My shirt is actually a traditional Hungarian hand-embroidered top. I bought it at a souvenir shop in Budapest.  They had the colorful Hungarian version and this plain beige one (I guess for tourists). 

As for my handbag, I was debating between my vermillion red Birkin or vert anis one. I opted for the latter since the color and gold hardware matched better with my sandals.

- Hand-emroidered top from Hungary 
- Zara skirt
- Calvin Klein croc belt
- Hermès 30cm Birkin
- Rene Caovilla sandals






*... details of my sandals ...*
I  the color combination of the crystals. Oh, and most especially, the buckle to close the straps also has tiny white crystals!


----------



## monap_1981

Love your DVF dress! Your daughter is so cute!





La Vanguardia said:


> *... yellow with hints of blue ... *
> 
> Since I was busy the past couple of days with project work, I decided to take a day off today. Ah, the joys of being self employed!
> 
> After going to the local farm in the morning for some fresh eggs, DD and I went on an excursion!
> 
> - Diane Von Furstenberg dress
> - Christian Louboutin espadrille wedges
> - Bottega Veneta medium Veneta bag
> 
> I already wore this dress before with a different pair of shoes and set of jewelry. Here's the old post to compare the look: http://forum.purseblog.com/the-wardrobe/lavans-closet-the-wardrobe-of-30-something-gal-571677-22.html#post15134784
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We went out of town and took the boat back home. "Hey, Mr. Boatman, can you please take our picture before we depart? PLEASE!" (There was no stable place to put my camera on self timer so I had to ask somebody lol!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DD all dressed up for her big boat adventure LOL! Mmm ... "Mommy, this baby cookie is yummy. And, see, I'm not messing up my outfit!" Man, oh man, she was chattering up, smiling and waving at everybody in the boat!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All aboard! The view from the boat.


----------



## monap_1981

I like the look of traditional Hungarian top paired with classic black skirt!




La Vanguardia said:


> *... black, beige and green ...*
> 
> Hectic day of business meetings. I debuted my Zara full skirt that I bought recently. I know that I said I'll combine it with a crisp button-down white shirt and my black Loubies. But, I changed my mind!  Since it was a warm/sunny day, I wanted to wear sandals ... you know, get the most out of them before autumn sets in.
> 
> My shirt is actually a traditional Hungarian hand-embroidered top. I bought it at a souvenir shop in Budapest.  They had the colorful Hungarian version and this plain beige one (I guess for tourists).
> 
> As for my handbag, I was debating between my vermillion red Birkin or vert anis one. I opted for the latter since the color and gold hardware matched better with my sandals.
> 
> - Hand-emroidered top from Hungary
> - Zara skirt
> - Calvin Klein croc belt
> - Hermès 30cm Birkin
> - Rene Caovilla sandals
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *... details of my sandals ...*
> I  the color combination of the crystals. Oh, and most especially, the buckle to close the straps also has tiny white crystals!


----------



## gracekelly

Great outfit! Love the way you picked the green out of your sandals.  The blouse is lovely.


----------



## lily25

I love the yellow outfit!!! 
RCs are gorgeous (feeling guilty for not wearing mine) and the new shirt *wow*!!!


----------



## wis3ly

Wow haven't been on this thread for a bit..LOVE all the your outfits!!


----------



## loves

love your DD always
and your hungarian top is tdf. absolutely lovely!


----------



## mrb4bags

The Hungarian blouse is gorgeous.  I love picking up something different on my travels that you can only get from that country.  Whenever you wear it, it brings back memories of your trip.
The vert bag goes really well with the sandals.  Love all the crystals and embellishments on them!!


----------



## Martina_Italy

La Vanguardia said:


> *... yellow with hints of blue ... *
> 
> Since I was busy the past couple of days with project work, I decided to take a day off today. Ah, the joys of being self employed!
> 
> After going to the local farm in the morning for some fresh eggs, DD and I went on an excursion!
> 
> - Diane Von Furstenberg dress
> - Christian Louboutin espadrille wedges
> - Bottega Veneta medium Veneta bag
> 
> I already wore this dress before with a different pair of shoes and set of jewelry. Here's the old post to compare the look: http://forum.purseblog.com/the-ward...-30-something-gal-571677-22.html#post15134784
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We went out of town and took the boat back home. "Hey, Mr. Boatman, can you please take our picture before we depart? PLEASE!" (There was no stable place to put my camera on self timer so I had to ask somebody lol!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DD all dressed up for her big boat adventure LOL! Mmm ... "Mommy, this baby cookie is yummy. And, see, I'm not messing up my outfit!" Man, oh man, she was chattering up, smiling and waving at everybody in the boat!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All aboard! The view from the boat.





Great dress and great view!!


----------



## La Vanguardia

*Thank you everyone! I hope you're all having a fabulous weekend! *



monap_1981 said:


> I like the look of traditional Hungarian top paired with classic black skirt!





loves said:


> love your DD always
> and your hungarian top is tdf. absolutely lovely!





mrb4bags said:


> The Hungarian blouse is gorgeous.  I love picking up something different on my travels that you can only get from that country.  Whenever you wear it, it brings back memories of your trip.



Who knew that the traditional Hungarian blouse would get so many lovely compliments LOL!  It's really funny that I just got it from a souvenir shop in Budapest, not even a clothes boutique. What I really like about it is that it doesn't look too touristy IMHO. 



Martina_Italy said:


> Great dress and great view!!



This town is really lovely, quaint and picturesque. DD also had her baptism there and the reception was held in the medieval castle. It's not so far away so we like to go there once in a while. 



gracekelly said:


> Great outfit! Love the way you picked the green out of your sandals.



It's really interesting how you'll just never know when things would match if you don't try and experiment. In my mind, I was convinced that the vermillion red would fit best with the sandals, until I tried the vert anis on!



lily25 said:


> RCs are gorgeous (feeling guilty for not wearing mine)



Get those Rene Caovillas out of your closet! He really makes fabulous shoes, especially the jeweled ones!



wis3ly said:


> Wow haven't been on this thread for a bit..LOVE all the your outfits!!


----------



## La Vanguardia

*... blue ...*

We attended a wedding and you can't get any bluer than this outfit!  Blue dress, blue clutch and blue shoes! 

This gown is like a decade old and I really love it! I almost gave it away once because I gained weight and couldn't zip it up. ush: I'm glad I didn't as it fits perfectly again!  I used to pair it with silver shoes and bag, but, this time around, I went all blue!  Oh, and the clutch is a perfect blue match to my shoes ... unbelievable! 

Jewelry-wise, I wore diamond/pearl chandelier earrings from a local jeweler and these Mikimoto necklace and bracelet. They were the perfect souvenir from my honeymoon trip to Japan several years ago. Funnily, I recently thought they were becoming too small (they're only like 6-6.5mm), but after taking the picture, I think they're still a good size for my frame. 

- Gown from Asia
- Bottega Veneta Strech Knot with ayers trim clutch
- Manolo Blahnik "Hangisi" pumps






*... details of my shoes ...*
Well, you probably all know these Manolos from Sex and the City. These are the 90mm version with flared heels. I also have them in black that I specially ordered with the 90mm round/metal heels.


----------



## flirtsy

knew i'd seen the manolos before. wow


----------



## r1ta_s

Beautiful LaVan! I love this thread so much, this is the first one I open in the Wardrobe section.

Would you be able to show a closeup of your chandelier earrings?


----------



## mrb4bags

You look lovely in blue!!  I think the pearls are the right size for you--any larger and they would take away from the dress.  What can I say about the shoes-they are gorgeous and match perfectly.
Hope you and DH had a wonderful time at the wedding.


----------



## lily25

Gorgeous La  Van, you were their "something blue" in the wedding!!! The pearls are just perfect!


----------



## may3545

Oh La Van, this outfit just blew me away-- I love every bit about it!!!



La Vanguardia said:


> *... blue ...*
> 
> We attended a wedding and you can't get any bluer than this outfit!  Blue dress, blue clutch and blue shoes!
> 
> This gown is like a decade old and I really love it! I almost gave it away once because I gained weight and couldn't zip it up. ush: I'm glad I didn't as it fits perfectly again!  I used to pair it with silver shoes and bag, but, this time around, I went all blue!  Oh, and the clutch is a perfect blue match to my shoes ... unbelievable!
> 
> Jewelry-wise, I wore diamond/pearl chandelier earrings from a local jeweler and these Mikimoto necklace and bracelet. They were the perfect souvenir from my honeymoon trip to Japan several years ago. Funnily, I recently thought they were becoming too small (they're only like 6-6.5mm), but after taking the picture, I think they're still a good size for my frame.
> 
> - Gown from Asia
> - Bottega Veneta Strech Knot with ayers trim clutch
> - Manolo Blahnik "Hangisi" pumps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *... details of my shoes ...*
> Well, you probably all know these Manolos from Sex and the City. These are the 90mm version with flared heels. I also have them in black that I specially ordered with the 90mm round/metal heels.


----------



## onebagatime

you look amazing! thanks for sharing


----------



## nvie

La Van, you look great. The weight loss really makes you look leaner from the pictures posted.


----------



## Samia

Love the all Blue outfit!


----------



## Suzie

Stunning!


----------



## lulu3955

*la van.-* That dress is super flattering on you. It makes you look so slim! your bv & your manolos match perfectly. What a great wedding outfit.


----------



## La Vanguardia

*Thank you everyone! *



may3545 said:


> Oh La Van, this outfit just blew me away-- I love every bit about it!!!





onebagatime said:


> you look amazing! thanks for sharing





Samia said:


> Love the all Blue outfit!





Suzie said:


> Stunning!





lulu3955 said:


> *la van.-* That dress is super flattering on you. It makes you look so slim! your bv & your manolos match perfectly. What a great wedding outfit.



Wow! I'm really flattered!  Thank you! I'm glad I didn't give away the dress!


----------



## La Vanguardia

mrb4bags said:


> You look lovely in blue!! Hope you and DH had a wonderful time at the wedding.



I think the more vibrant shades of blue and midnight blue suit me. I look totally bleh with light blue and H blue jean.  About the wedding, I only attended the ceremony and cocktail event. It's because the couple didn't want any children at the reception and since we couldn't find a baby sitter, we RSVP'd that only DH would stay on for dinner. 



lily25 said:


> Gorgeous La  Van, you were their "something blue" in the wedding!!!



I didn't think of it that way but you're absolutely right! You know, I never knew about the "something new, something borrowed and something blue" wedding tradition in other cultures until I've read about it in this forum. 



nvie said:


> La Van, you look great. The weight loss really makes you look leaner from the pictures posted.



Yay! You do notice the difference!  I think it also helped my metabolism that I've been drinking more water. I guess it does help! However, even though I lost weight, I still have a sort of baby pouch and my waistline is nowhere to be found lol! I know I've been saying this since forever, but I need to tone my muscles.


----------



## La Vanguardia

flirtsy said:


> knew i'd seen the manolos before. wow



 They're really quite comfortable too! If it weren't for the satin fabric, I'd wear them more often.



r1ta_s said:


> Would you be able to show a closeup of your chandelier earrings?



Here's a close up of the earrings. They're 18k WG/RG with diamonds and pearls.


----------



## La Vanguardia

*... multicolor brown ...*

We had a family day and checked out the local beef festival. This time, DH was our photographer lol! By the way, I think autumn is slowly settling in. 

- Gerard Darel silk blouse
- Massimo Dutti knee-length denim pants
- Hermès Tohu Bohu cashmere shawl
- Chanel sunglasses
- Brown leather boots with beige trim


----------



## mrb4bags

Just read in American Vogue that Manolo Blahnik is creating a concept sandal based on the rose called Gallica Rose for "Liberty's World of Manolo'.  It's part of Liberty of London's pop-up shops.
Your earrings for the wedding are so pretty.

Love the family outing pics!!


----------



## etoupebirkin

LaVan,

I just found this thread. You and DD look fabulous!!!!


----------



## nvie

Here's a close up of the earrings. They're 18k WG/RG with diamonds and pearls. 






[/QUOTE]

Ooh, I love your earrings.


----------



## mrsDIY88

love the photo in the pumpkin patch!  pumpkins are really the confirmation that it is moving to Fall.


----------



## Martina_Italy

La Vanguardia said:


> *... blue ...*
> 
> We attended a wedding and you can't get any bluer than this outfit!  Blue dress, blue clutch and blue shoes!
> 
> This gown is like a decade old and I really love it! I almost gave it away once because I gained weight and couldn't zip it up. ush: I'm glad I didn't as it fits perfectly again!  I used to pair it with silver shoes and bag, but, this time around, I went all blue!  Oh, and the clutch is a perfect blue match to my shoes ... unbelievable!
> 
> Jewelry-wise, I wore diamond/pearl chandelier earrings from a local jeweler and these Mikimoto necklace and bracelet. They were the perfect souvenir from my honeymoon trip to Japan several years ago. Funnily, I recently thought they were becoming too small (they're only like 6-6.5mm), but after taking the picture, I think they're still a good size for my frame.
> 
> - Gown from Asia
> - Bottega Veneta Strech Knot with ayers trim clutch
> - Manolo Blahnik "Hangisi" pumps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *... details of my shoes ...*
> Well, you probably all know these Manolos from Sex and the City. These are the 90mm version with flared heels. I also have them in black that I specially ordered with the 90mm round/metal heels.






Wow, you look great!!!!


----------



## KristyDarling

That blue gown is unbelievable! I love how you took a traditional fabric and fashioned it into a very classic, timeless Western style dress. Very east-meets-west! The cut is perfect -- very elongating and you look soooo slim!


----------



## Kurka_Paulina

Thank you so much for posting these amazing, inspiring pictures! I just LOVE your wardrobe! 
Discovered this thread yesterday and I'm reading all of it! I'm just on page 13, but had to say thank you already


----------



## La Vanguardia

*Thank you everyone! *



mrb4bags said:


> Just read in American Vogue that Manolo Blahnik is creating a concept sandal based on the rose called Gallica Rose for "Liberty's World of Manolo'.  It's part of Liberty of London's pop-up shops.



Oh my! Oh my! That'll be fascinating to see how he'll incorporate the roses into the shoes. I saw these first sketches online and would love to see more!








etoupebirkin said:


> LaVan,
> 
> I just found this thread. You and DD look fabulous!!!!



Nice to see you here etoupebirkin! Hope all is well!



mrsDIY88 said:


> love the photo in the pumpkin patch!  pumpkins are really the confirmation that it is moving to Fall.



I was actually searching for more pumpkins to take DD's picture! I've always loved other kids' photos with tons and tons of giant pumpkins and I'd like to have one of DD. 



nvie said:


> Ooh, I love your earrings.



They're great to pair with a pearl strand, looks very romantic and "Old World" IMHO! 



KristyDarling said:


> That blue gown is unbelievable! I love how you took a traditional fabric and fashioned it into a very classic, timeless Western style dress. Very east-meets-west! The cut is perfect -- very elongating and you look soooo slim!



I'd like to have more gowns/dresses made in this style ... and, as you say, if it makes me look taller and slimmer, the better!  Apart from the lining, the dress actually has two fabrics on top of each other. The bottom one is satin in the shade of the sash/belt and the upper one is organza silk with a very discreet floral pattern. 



Martina_Italy said:


> Wow, you look great!!!!



 I'm really flattered!



Kurka_Paulina said:


> Thank you so much for posting these amazing, inspiring pictures! I just LOVE your wardrobe!
> Discovered this thread yesterday and I'm reading all of it! I'm just on page 13, but had to say thank you already



Welcome to the thread and thanks for reading it!


----------



## La Vanguardia

*... camel, denim, etc., etc. ...*

Fall is definitely here! DD and I were out and about in town and it was chilly and drizzling every now and then! But regardless of the diminishing sunshine in the coming months, I bought new Chanel sunglasses.  It'll be a good excuse to go more often to the Alps this winter as there's often sunshine there (once you reach a certain altitude).  

The sunglasses are a deep burgundy color and I think the shape suits my face.  I also really like the color graduation of the glasses. 






I have exactly the same one in black (love the contrasting white bow).  Some people think it's weird to buy the same model, but I'm boring like that. When I like something, I tend to stick with it until I find a better one. 






- Benetton T-shirt
- H&M denim skirt
- Pollini boots
- Burberry jacket
- Hermès cashmere shawl
- Louis Vuitton Neverfull Stephen Sprouse "Roses" bag






By the way, this denim skirt is going, going, gone!  DH said when I sit, it makes my tummy look really big. I already have a baby belly pouch as it is so I don't want this skirt to accentuate it even more.


----------



## lily25

Congrats on the new sunnies, they really suit your face!

Is this type of quilted jacket warm enough for Autumn? I 'm in a dilemma about a similar Barbour jacket.


----------



## Julide

*LaVan* I loved all your outfits!!As always!!


----------



## wong1234

Love your outfits! Happy to say we're Chanel Sunnies twins! I have a black pair with black bow, I love mine! Yours look perfect on you!


----------



## queennadine

Cute outfit! And I LOVE those Chanel sunnies! 

I do the same thing with items I like: I buy them in all colors!


----------



## La Vanguardia

*Thank you everyone! I hope you are all having a wonderful weekend! *



lily25 said:


> Is this type of quilted jacket warm enough for Autumn? I 'm in a dilemma about a similar Barbour jacket.



Not this model as it doesn't really have an inner layer. For cooler days (10°C), I'd need a long-sleeve wool/cashmere sweater and scarf for the jacket to be warm enough. 



Julide said:


> *LaVan* I loved all your outfits!!As always!!







wong1234 said:


> Love your outfits! Happy to say we're Chanel Sunnies twins! I have a black pair with black bow, I love mine! Yours look perfect on you!



Yay! We're Chanel sunnies twins! I  these bow sunnies. There's another one with a much larger frame but it was too overwhelming on my face. 



queennadine said:


> I do the same thing with items I like: I buy them in all colors!



With some of my favorite items, I really wished I bought multiples.


----------



## La Vanguardia

*... purple and gray ... *

I've been swamped with work/meetings the past few days and didn't have time to take pictures of my outfits. 

Today was more relaxing and after a wonderful brunch in town with DD and DH, I went shopping! 

I got DD a bunch of autumn/winter clothes from Catimini and told DH I'll quickly pass by Chanel to try on sunnies ... AGAIN! 

When I came out of the boutique with a Chanel bag, he had a wide grin on his face and said that he knew I'd buy a new pair ... the man knows me!  I've always wanted aviators but couldn't find the right size for my face. These Chanels are perfect and you gotta love the metallic silver holder! 







... and oops, something made me break my "shopping in my closet" goal. ush: It's totally not my fault, it was DESTINY! You see, I've been searching for ages for a Burberry trench coat in the right shade of khaki, the "honey" one as it suits my skin tone better. I wanted a model for cool days and in-between seasons. I totally missed out on one they had a few years ago and have been kicking myself ever since. 

Every now and then, I'd pass by Burberry to take a look at their inventory, just in case. Well, it was FATE and I found it ... the perfect shade in the perfect length. As it was the last one in my size, there was no time to think twice ... I'm not missing out on this baby again.  Modelling pics will come later as it needs minor alterations. The arms need to be shortened and the waist straps need to be raised. 

- Blumarine top
- Prada skirt
- Prada belt
- Gucci wedge pumps
- Chanel aviator sunnies
- Bottega Veneta Montaigne bag


----------



## Vintage Leather

Fate took a hand - how could you refuse?   As always, you look fabulous


----------



## ilava2000

La Vanguardia said:


> *... purple and gray ... *
> 
> I've been swamped with work/meetings the past few days and didn't have time to take pictures of my outfits.
> 
> Today was more relaxing and after a wonderful brunch in town with DD and DH, I went shopping!
> 
> I got DD a bunch of autumn/winter clothes from Catimini and told DH I'll quickly pass by Chanel to try on sunnies ... AGAIN!
> 
> When I came out of the boutique with a Chanel bag, he had a wide grin on his face and said that he knew I'd buy a new pair ... the man knows me!  I've always wanted aviators but couldn't find the right size for my face. These Chanels are perfect and you gotta love the metallic silver holder!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... and oops, something made me break my "shopping in my closet" goal. ush: It's totally not my fault, it was DESTINY! You see, I've been searching for ages for a Burberry trench coat in the right shade of khaki, the "honey" one as it suits my skin tone better. I wanted a model for cool days and in-between seasons. I totally missed out on one they had a few years ago and have been kicking myself ever since.
> 
> Every now and then, I'd pass by Burberry to take a look at their inventory, just in case. Well, it was FATE and I found it ... the perfect shade in the perfect length. As it was the last one in my size, there was no time to think twice ... I'm not missing out on this baby again.  Modelling pics will come later as it needs minor alterations. The arms need to be shortened and the waist straps need to be raised.
> 
> - Blumarine top
> - Prada skirt
> - Prada belt
> - Gucci wedge pumps
> - Chanel aviator sunnies
> - Bottega Veneta Montaigne bag



absolutely love it


----------



## baglady2006

I love this latest outfit, congrats on your new Chanel sunnies!!


----------



## onebagatime

can't wait to see your trench!


----------



## Martina_Italy

Can't wait to see pics of your Burberry trench!!! 
Oh, you look great in your new Chanel sunnies! I have your same problem: I have always wanted a pair of aviators but I have never found the right size for me.


----------



## lvpiggy

little piggy, peeking in to admire your closet once more! I'll never get tired of it (^(oo)^)v


----------



## monap_1981

Love the sunglasses!  Can't wait to see the pics of your trench coat!




La Vanguardia said:


> *... purple and gray ... *
> 
> I've been swamped with work/meetings the past few days and didn't have time to take pictures of my outfits.
> 
> Today was more relaxing and after a wonderful brunch in town with DD and DH, I went shopping!
> 
> I got DD a bunch of autumn/winter clothes from Catimini and told DH I'll quickly pass by Chanel to try on sunnies ... AGAIN!
> 
> When I came out of the boutique with a Chanel bag, he had a wide grin on his face and said that he knew I'd buy a new pair ... the man knows me!  I've always wanted aviators but couldn't find the right size for my face. These Chanels are perfect and you gotta love the metallic silver holder!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... and oops, something made me break my "shopping in my closet" goal. ush: It's totally not my fault, it was DESTINY! You see, I've been searching for ages for a Burberry trench coat in the right shade of khaki, the "honey" one as it suits my skin tone better. I wanted a model for cool days and in-between seasons. I totally missed out on one they had a few years ago and have been kicking myself ever since.
> 
> Every now and then, I'd pass by Burberry to take a look at their inventory, just in case. Well, it was FATE and I found it ... the perfect shade in the perfect length. As it was the last one in my size, there was no time to think twice ... I'm not missing out on this baby again.  Modelling pics will come later as it needs minor alterations. The arms need to be shortened and the waist straps need to be raised.
> 
> - Blumarine top
> - Prada skirt
> - Prada belt
> - Gucci wedge pumps
> - Chanel aviator sunnies
> - Bottega Veneta Montaigne bag


----------



## fieryfashionist

Ohhhhh, I love, love both pairs of sunnies!!   I have the exact same two pairs... bought the black pair first, then found the burgundy in Paris while on vacation!   Loving all of the latest outfits!!


----------



## wis3ly

La Vanguardia said:


> *... purple and gray ... *
> 
> I've been swamped with work/meetings the past few days and didn't have time to take pictures of my outfits.
> 
> Today was more relaxing and after a wonderful brunch in town with DD and DH, I went shopping!
> 
> I got DD a bunch of autumn/winter clothes from Catimini and told DH I'll quickly pass by Chanel to try on sunnies ... AGAIN!
> 
> When I came out of the boutique with a Chanel bag, he had a wide grin on his face and said that he knew I'd buy a new pair ... the man knows me!  I've always wanted aviators but couldn't find the right size for my face. These Chanels are perfect and you gotta love the metallic silver holder!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... and oops, something made me break my "shopping in my closet" goal. ush: It's totally not my fault, it was DESTINY! You see, I've been searching for ages for a Burberry trench coat in the right shade of khaki, the "honey" one as it suits my skin tone better. I wanted a model for cool days and in-between seasons. I totally missed out on one they had a few years ago and have been kicking myself ever since.
> 
> Every now and then, I'd pass by Burberry to take a look at their inventory, just in case. Well, it was FATE and I found it ... the perfect shade in the perfect length. As it was the last one in my size, there was no time to think twice ... I'm not missing out on this baby again.  Modelling pics will come later as it needs minor alterations. The arms need to be shortened and the waist straps need to be raised.
> 
> - Blumarine top
> - Prada skirt
> - Prada belt
> - Gucci wedge pumps
> - Chanel aviator sunnies
> - Bottega Veneta Montaigne bag



Love the aviator! I've been searching for the perfect size color/combo Ray-Ban one for a while now.

I love the neckline of this top!


----------



## am2022

This is my first time to see this thread and I must say.. you have some serious style going there girl!!!

I usually am checking on Centenera and Anna Wintour for style as I always want it to be unpredictable .... 

So glad i found your thread...  

Please post more pics...


----------



## j9hirsch

You and your thread are fabulous!  Big time props for showing mommies that style doesn't have to fall by the wayside.  I wish that there were more mommies like you in Los Angeles  

We are bag twins with the Prada black messenger bag.  I would love to know how you keep it looking so gorgeous.

Keep the goodies coming!


----------



## lastpurse

Love your aviators...


----------



## tbbbjb

Hi LaVan!  Missed you over at the VCA thread.  Glad to hear that you are ok just busy with work and Sophie.  I wrote a Happy First Birthday to dear Sophie over on the VCA thread.  My own little DD will be 1 year in October, so I have always liked reading little tidbits about Sophie.  Anyway glad you are ok and not MIA.  The VCA thread is just not the same with out you!

BTW, what are your views on Chanel ballet flats?   I just recently purchased a few and although they are comfortable (I have severe back pain), are they stylish and classic enough for everyday and several seasons?  I am also shall we say height-challenged at just 5'3".  So, I know that you would know where I am coming from


----------



## Bitten

*LaVan* congratulations on your trench! It's so exciting when destiny steps in to guide us to the right purchase, no? 

Btw, I have thoroughly enjoyed Paris for the second time. Though it is a bit sad to note I missed the Biennale des Antiquaires by 2 days! VCA and a host of other prestige jewelers are showing there and I really was hoping to see it! Oh well, maybe a plan for my next trip!

I didn't feel quite as glamorous as you on your trip, but to be fair the flight from Australia is really long! That's my story and I'm sticking to it!


----------



## n2chanel

Bitten, You missed absolutely nothing at Van Cleef Biennale showing this year.  The collection consisted of sea anemone, octupus necklaces, orbit displays, and other atrocities that I did not care for.  I know that there is something for everyone in a collection, but this presentation was certainly not for me.  I walked through in 5 minutes and was not tempted once.


----------



## La Vanguardia

*Thank you everyone! *
I've been MIA for the past couple of weeks as we were on vacation to Singapore and Taiwan!



Vintage Leather said:


> Fate took a hand - how could you refuse?



Totally! 



ilava2000 said:


> absolutely love it





baglady2006 said:


> I love this latest outfit







onebagatime said:


> can't wait to see your trench!





monap_1981 said:


> Can't wait to see the pics of your trench coat!



I just picked it up from Burberry and they altered it perfectly! I'll post pics soon when I wear it.



Martina_Italy said:


> Oh, you look great in your new Chanel sunnies! I have your same problem: I have always wanted a pair of aviators but I have never found the right size for me.





wis3ly said:


> Love the aviator! I've been searching for the perfect size color/combo Ray-Ban one for a while now.





lastpurse said:


> Love your aviators...



I really  mine and I'm so happy I bought them. I think there are some styles that even come in two sizes (S and M) and perhaps they'll fit you.



amacasa said:


> This is my first time to see this thread and I must say.. you have some serious style going there girl!!!
> 
> I usually am checking on Centenera and Anna Wintour for style as I always want it to be unpredictable ....
> 
> So glad i found your thread...
> 
> Please post more pics...



Welcome to the thread and thanks for taking the time to read through it!  



j9hirsch said:


> You and your thread are fabulous!  Big time props for showing mommies that style doesn't have to fall by the wayside.  I wish that there were more mommies like you in Los Angeles.
> 
> We are bag twins with the Prada black messenger bag.  I would love to know how you keep it looking so gorgeous.



I'm a big believer on looking prim and proper whilst being a Mommy.  I also wish there are more out there in my neck of the woods. I find that sometimes, Mommies are afraid to dress up because of all the drool and mess from lagging a baby around.

I've had my Prada messenger bag for years now and it really withstands the test of time. I'm pretty careful with my bags but I think the Prada nylon ones are also extremely durable and well made.



fieryfashionist said:


> Ohhhhh, I love, love both pairs of sunnies!!  I have the exact same two pairs.



WOW! That's a once in a blue moon coincidence that we have the exact same pairs! 



tbbbjb said:


> Hi LaVan!  Missed you over at the VCA thread.  Glad to hear that you are ok just busy with work and Sophie.  I wrote a Happy First Birthday to dear Sophie over on the VCA thread.  My own little DD will be 1 year in October, so I have always liked reading little tidbits about Sophie.  Anyway glad you are ok and not MIA.  The VCA thread is just not the same with out you!
> 
> BTW, what are your views on Chanel ballet flats?



Many thanks for wishing DD happy birthday! Now that we're back from vacation, I can stop by the VCA thread again! Do you have any plans for your baby's first birthday? We took DD on her first trip abroad and just had a family dinner.

As far as Chanel flats, I don't own any so I'm afraid I can't comment on them.



Bitten said:


> Btw, I have thoroughly enjoyed Paris for the second time.



Welcome back Bitten and I'm glad that you had a wonderful time in Paris. Congrats also on placing an order for your first Birkin!


----------



## La Vanguardia

*Travelogue  Singapore and Taiwan* 

We took DD on her first trip abroad!  Here are some pictures of my outfits and sights from our recent vacation. I only brought one handbag, my vert anis Hermès Birkin so I kind of planned my whole vacation outfit around it! 

*... Singapore ...*

We stayed at the Four Seasons Hotel and had 75 square meters of room bliss in our suite ... perfect for DD to crawl and play!

Here's what I wore to meet some lovely and fabulous TPF members from the H forum. More pictures here: http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes-tpf-meetings/hermes-singapore-tpf-meet-73275-198.html#post16546107

- Mango dress
- Christian Louboutin "Cathay" peep-toe slingbacks







We also celebrated DD's first birthday. We just had a family dinner at the Raffles Hotel ... my whole family from the Philippines flew to Singapore to meet us.

- M Missoni dress
- H&M cardigan
- Prada belt
- Giuseppe Zanotti jeweled slippers






Well, what's Singapore without some shopping? Though I didn't really do much shopping as I wanted to spend time with my family. I only bought 2 local-brand dresses from Takashimaya Department Store, but DH had 5 suits tailor made! 

- Class by Roberto Cavalli shirt
- Zara shorts
- Castañer espadrille wedges
- Chanel aviators






*... to be continued ...*


----------



## La Vanguardia

*... continued ...*

*... Taiwan ...*

Afterwards, we headed off to Taipei to visit some friends. We stayed at the Four Seasons Regent Formosa Hotel, which actually had all the luxury boutiques! However, I focused on acquiring Japanese goodies! Since Taiwan was a Japanese colony, there were tons of Japanese restaurants and shops!

The view from our hotel room:






Having brunch at one of my friend's hangout places ... really good food.

- Dolce & Gabbana top
- Zara shorts






Apparently, many young Taiwanese women go often to Japan and Korea to buy dresses and accessories and sell them in Taipei. Here's a Japanese brand dress that I bought. I absolutely  the details and the lace. It was 50% off but was still quite pricey. 

- D'un a dix (I find it interesting that many Japanese/Asian brands have French names)
- Chanel aviators






DD's way of eating noodles ... like a little bird being fed by its mother.






Taipei at night ...






... wearing a silk dress I bought in Singapore.

- Le Bleu dress (a local Singaporean brand, but with a French name)






*... to be continued ...*


----------



## La Vanguardia

*... continued ...*

We also headed to the night market where I bought some cheap goodies like nylon socks (the one just for the toes), wedge sandals and hair accessories.











You can rent out these little "boxes" in the night market to sell your stuff. I think it's a fantastic idea!






The National Palace Museum in Taipei houses many Chinese treasures from the Forbidden Palace in Beijing, such as calligraphy scrolls and porcelain.






My outfit:

- John Galliano top
- H&M cardigan
- Zara shorts
- Tory Burch "Reva" ballerinas






*... to be continued ...*


----------



## La Vanguardia

*... continued ...*

Wearing the other dress I bought in Singapore at the Longshan Temple, the oldest in Taipei.

- Le Bleu denim dress 
- Tory Burch "Reva" ballerinas
- Chanel aviators
















Bye, bye Taipei! Until next time!






Our loot! Tons and tons of Japanese snacks LOL!






More Japanese stuff ... a Hello Kitty mouse (how ironic!)! I got the cup covers and duck paper clips in Singapore.






My cheap USD 15 wedges and hair clip to make a French bun from the night market.











*... the end ... *


----------



## Julide

For the wonderful pictures *LaVan*!! its looks like you had a great trip!! I love all your dresses!!!


----------



## Elina0408

Wonderful  pics indeed  LaVan!!! Love Asia although I haven't been there at all!! 
*Question*: the pram that you had with you is the one that you have in your home? or bought a cheap one? I am thinking of bringing to our next trip in Greece our pram but I have some considerations-dudas!!  (Happy birthday to your DD!!)


----------



## Ladybug09

Too cute how she ate the noodles! LOL


La Vanguardia said:


> *... continued ...*
> 
> *... Taiwan ...*
> 
> Afterwards, we headed off to Taipei to visit some friends. We stayed at the Four Seasons Regent Formosa Hotel, which actually had all the luxury boutiques! However, I focused on acquiring Japanese goodies! Since Taiwan was a Japanese colony, there were tons of Japanese restaurants and shops!
> 
> The view from our hotel room:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Having brunch at one of my friend's hangout places ... really good food.
> 
> - Dolce & Gabbana top
> - Zara shorts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently, many young Taiwanese women go often to Japan and Korea to buy dresses and accessories and sell them in Taipei. Here's a Japanese brand dress that I bought. I absolutely  the details and the lace. It was 50% off but was still quite pricey.
> 
> - D'un a dix (I find it interesting that many Japanese/Asian brands have French names)
> - Chanel aviators
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DD's way of eating noodles ... like a little bird being fed by its mother.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taipei at night ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... wearing a silk dress I bought in Singapore.
> 
> - Le Bleu dress (a local Singaporean brand, but with a French name)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *... to be continued ...*


----------



## Butterfly_77

*laVan*, I absolutely love your Travelogue! I have never been to either, Singapore (only saw the airport) and Taiwan. I absolutely adore your pictures, your outfit and your DD eating noodles like a little bird.


----------



## La Vanguardia

*Thank you everyone and for letting me share my vacation pics! *



Julide said:


> For the wonderful pictures *LaVan*!! its looks like you had a great trip!! I love all your dresses!!!



Dresses are great for travelling. I don't need to think a lot about pairing it and I can easily change my look with a simple change of dress.



Elina0408 said:


> Wonderful  pics indeed  LaVan!!! Love Asia although I haven't been there at all!!
> *Question*: the pram that you had with you is the one that you have in your home? or bought a cheap one? I am thinking of bringing to our next trip in Greece our pram but I have some considerations-dudas!!  (Happy birthday to your DD!!)



It's another stroller, the MacLaren Quest with a reclinable back. We bought it specifically for the trip as we needed a smaller one that could fold easily for the taxi rides. It's a great stroller but I much prefer our Bugaboo Cameleon as it's so much easier to maneuver.



Ladybug09 said:


> Too cute how she ate the noodles! LOL





Butterfly_77 said:


> I absolutely adore your pictures, your outfit and your DD eating noodles like a little bird.



LOL! I had to play a game feeding her that way so that she'd eat. She had a tendency to get distracted by all the new environment and wouldn't eat so much except for Japanese snacks, mangos and milk.

I did call her Tweety Bird after eating noodles that way. It was the only way for her to eat noodles the whole time in Asia.


----------



## La Vanguardia

lvpiggy said:


> little piggy, peeking in to admire your closet once more! I'll never get tired of it (^(oo)^)v



Thanks piggy for stopping by! I  your thread and tips. Because of you, I bought gourmet nut oil to put on my hair. So far, I've only tried it once and the consistency of the oil seems to be good for my thick/coarse hair ... though I'm not so sure of the nut smell afterwards LOL! I'll definitely try the beer wash too!


----------



## dianagrace

This is such a wonderful thread, I love reading about your travels and looking at the pictures. Thank you for taking the time to share them. Your blue silk dress is really pretty, I love the combination of that shade of blue with the vert anis Birkin.

P.S. Your daughter is so precious.


----------



## Ilovehandbags27

This is my first time commenting here but i have been reading through all the pages and love it! You pictures are amazing and love your classic style.


----------



## onebagatime

thanks for sharing your travel pics! i absolutely enjoyed them. Happy birthday to your lovely DD! i like the one you wear with black dress and the silky blue dress the most.


----------



## jelts

What a lovely trip!  You were in my part of the world! Certainly looks like you had a wonderful wonderful time. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## mrsDIY88

what a lovely travelogue! thanks for sharing. 

You brought only ONE bag for your entire trip? must've been so very hard to choose just one!

your M Missoni dress is lovely. photographs very well. 

i must try the noodle-bird trick with my DD. i've been putting noodles into a spoon and trying to feed her from there.  (agree with you about the biscuits thing. i have some days in which my DD is only eating japanese rice baby biscuits and nothing else. fortunately, the books do say not to panic and just look at their nutrition from a weekly overall basis and a few fussy days and and there shouldn't lead to food wars with our toddlers)


----------



## *ilovebrad*

lovely pictures!


----------



## monap_1981

Happy Birthday to your daughter!  She is adorable 

The pictures are great, thanks for sharing!

Love your new dresses, especially the blue one!


----------



## Sammyjoe

Lovely pictures, the one of DD eating the noodles is so cute 
Love the matching of the VA Birkin against your outfits!!


----------



## mrb4bags

I love reading about and seeing pics from all your travel adventures.

All your outfits look perfect with the one bag you took.  

Happy birthday to your little girl!!  Time goes by so fast doesn't it.  What a lovely way to enjoy her first birthday-on a worldwide adventure with her mom and dad and extended family.


----------



## Vintage Leather

You and Sophie are incredibly gorgeous!

(I love those koala snacks!)

It looks like you had a fabulous holiday


----------



## La Vanguardia

*Thank you everyone and for all the birthday wishes to DD. I hope you're having a fabulous weekend! *



dianagrace said:


> Your blue silk dress is really pretty, I love the combination of that shade of blue with the vert anis Birkin.





onebagatime said:


> i like the one you wear with black dress and the silky blue dress the most.





monap_1981 said:


> Love your new dresses, especially the blue one!



The dress actually has a nice drape at the bottom, very Lanvinesque!  



Ilovehandbags27 said:


> This is my first time commenting here but i have been reading through all the pages and love it! You pictures are amazing and love your classic style.



Thanks for taking the time to comment and for visiting my thread! 



jelts said:


> Certainly looks like you had a wonderful wonderful time.





*ilovebrad* said:


> lovely pictures!



We definitely had a great time and we think it's a good experience for DD, even though she won't remember anything later.



mrsDIY88 said:


> You brought only ONE bag for your entire trip? must've been so very hard to choose just one!
> 
> i must try the noodle-bird trick with my DD. i've been putting noodles into a spoon and trying to feed her from there.  (agree with you about the biscuits thing. i have some days in which my DD is only eating japanese rice baby biscuits and nothing else. fortunately, the books do say not to panic and just look at their nutrition from a weekly overall basis and a few fussy days and and there shouldn't lead to food wars with our toddlers)



Yeap, just ONE bag! It was so hard to decide, but I'm glad I took the VA Birkin on its first major voyage! 

Do try the bird noodle feeding trick. At least, for DD, it does work. Oh, and thanks for your input on looking at DD's weekly nutrition. I sometimes freak out when she's not eating well, especially because she's small for her age and on the lower end of the baby scale. 



Sammyjoe said:


> Love the matching of the VA Birkin against your outfits!!





mrb4bags said:


> All your outfits look perfect with the one bag you took.



I was first afraid that the VA Birkin will be hard to match with 2 weeks' worth of outfits, but now I'm convinced it's a great color and easy to pair.



Vintage Leather said:


> (I love those koala snacks!)



Me too!!!  I ate loads of them when I was a child and love them. They're really yummy!


----------



## La Vanguardia

*... denim, lilac, and honey ...*

Presenting, my new Burberry trench coat! They altered it perfectly at Burberry ... I had the sleeves shortened and the belt holder lifted. As I mentioned before, I was waiting and searching for the perfect khaki shade for my skin tone and my patience paid off. This is the honey shade and I  it! The material is also thicker and finer compared to my other Burberry black trench coat. Well, it also reflects in the price difference LOL! 

- Burberry trench coat
- Street One shirt
- Marc Jacobs high waist/wide leg jeans
- Globus belt (local department store)
- Hermès 25cm Kelly
- Manolo Blahnik Campari Mary Jane pumps







We were out an about in town to buy DD birthday gifts from our family, such as a wooden walker and a wooden farm house. We prefer wooden toys and are not fans of the cliche doll houses so we hope she likes the farm house LOL! We also think she'll learn from it with the animals, etc. 

I also got my eyes checked and bought a new pair of Chanel eyeglasses. I normally wear lenses and have been wearing the same Valentino frame for the past 6-7 years, but I thought it's time for a change. But, the best was this fabulous find from the flea market!

A 40-year-old croc bag in excellent condition for its age. I've seen so many scary looking vintage croc bags at flea markets, but this one is a winner. I love the small/even scales and the design of the bag reminds me of an Hermès Omnibus bag, just with longer handles.  











*... details of my shoes ...*

The urban myth, as Carrie said in one episode of SATC. I bought these Manolo Camparis in NYC several years ago and I  the rich navy blue shade. The patent leather is also perfect for rainy autumn days!


----------



## Butterfly_77

Good morning, dear LaVan

love love love your new Burberry trench. I'm looking for one as well and probably need to wait until my shopping trip to London in December  I love this honey colour and I might get this one as well, cause the regular beige makes me quite pale...

wow, what a nice croc bag you scored - it's amazing how one could get lucky at a flea market. Until now, I haven't been one of the lucky gals - a good friend of my mother's had very very good luck and found two vintage Birkin bags at a flea market. She paid close to nothing and the bags, although from the sixties/early seventies are tdf! 

have a sunny Sunday


----------



## Sammyjoe

Your trench is just perfectly  on you!!! What a find with your croc bag!!! Great style, I really love  the shade of the shirt on you.


----------



## lily25

Gorgeous travel pics,

 and *wow* on the croc bag!!! I have a huge weakness for vintage exotics, what a find... congrats!!!


----------



## mrb4bags

Your new trench fits you perfectly.  It's so important to have/know a good tailor.  It makes a big difference.  Using the store's seamstress/tailor is a great idea since they know the style and all the ins and outs of the garment.  I have taken things I bought to local tailors and the alteration could have been better.  Think I will use the store's tailor next time.
Love the new purse.  You are one lucky girl to have found such a lovely handbag.  Enjoy the rest of your weekend.


----------



## monap_1981

The Burberry trench looks great on you! Perfect fit!

Can you post the close-up picture of your Chanel eyeglasses?  Thanks!


----------



## may3545

La Van, I love the vintage croc-- what a great find!


----------



## dkli14

The Burberry honey shade khaki is the best shade of khaki to go with Asian skin tone.  With that said, it took me 3 years to find the perfect Burberry trench coat in honey.  The tailoring is impeccable, it looks like you just just got it off the rack instead of altered.  Love all the travel pics.  You're so chic in all the pictures.


----------



## onebagatime

The trench fits you so well! i bought one this spring, the style is called "marystow" also fits my petite frame very well--the only alteration needed was shorten the sleeves. what's the name of your style?


----------



## La Vanguardia

*Thank you everyone! *

I'm really loving my new Burberry trench. I'm happy to have found the model and color that suit me. The minor alterations made a big difference. If I didn't have the belt holders lifted, I would look even shorter and the coat would totally look out of proportion ... the belt would have been close to my hips! ush: 



Butterfly_77 said:


> love love love your new Burberry trench. I'm looking for one as well and probably need to wait until my shopping trip to London in December  I love this honey colour and I might get this one as well, cause the regular beige makes me quite pale...
> 
> it's amazing how one could get lucky at a flea market. Until now, I haven't been one of the lucky gals - a good friend of my mother's had very very good luck and found two vintage Birkin bags at a flea market.



It's a great color and if you're going to London, I think you should get it there since it's probably cheaper. I'm with you on the regular beige color, it also makes me look really dull and pale!

Oh, wow! Two Birkin bags at the flea market! That is soooooooooo cool! Very hard to resist!



mrb4bags said:


> Using the store's seamstress/tailor is a great idea since they know the style and all the ins and outs of the garment.  I have taken things I bought to local tailors and the alteration could have been better.  Think I will use the store's tailor next time.



With designer clothes, I tend to have them directly altered by the boutique. This way, if there's a problem, it's easier to get it resolved. Like the Prada dress in my avatar that I posted before. The Prada tailors did an excellent job altering it two sizes down!



lily25 said:


> *wow* on the croc bag!!! I have a huge weakness for vintage exotics, what a find... congrats!!!





may3545 said:


> La Van, I love the vintage croc-- what a great find!





Sammyjoe said:


> What a find with your croc bag!!!



I'm really happy I found this rare gem! There are so many fugly vintage croc/alligator bags at flea markets but this one's a fabulous find. The scales are very even, no cracking, and the bag is in pristine condition with just minor wear on the corners. It's also a good size and even fits the über bulky Chanel cases for sunglasses. 



monap_1981 said:


> Can you post the close-up picture of your Chanel eyeglasses?  Thanks!



Here's a link to the Chanel website with a close-up pic of the eyeglasses. They also come in other colors but I was only able to try on the purple and black/grey ones. I would have loved to see the black/white combo but they didn't have it at the optical shop ... I think I would have taken that pair though LOL!

http://www.chanel.com/fashion/7-rectangular-acetate-and-metal-frame-with-chanel-signature-on-the-front-available-in-exclusive-pop-and-vintage-colors--6,4,1,7,3#7-rectangular-acetate-and-metal-frame-with-chanel-signature-on-the-front-available-in-exclusive-pop-and-vintage-colors--6,4,1,7,3



DonnaK483 said:


> The tailoring is impeccable, it looks like you just just got it off the rack instead of altered.



I think lifting the belt holders made a big difference. The original height would have made me look a lot shorter and totally out of proportion ... the belt would have been close to my hips! ush: 



onebagatime said:


> The trench fits you so well! i bought one this spring, the style is called "marystow" also fits my petite frame very well--the only alteration needed was shorten the sleeves. what's the name of your style?



The receipt says W:Buckingham DK:70500. Hope that helps!


----------



## Elina0408

Many congrats for your croc find!! It's precious!!


----------



## Deborah1986

_Love all the new pics with your dd and on your holiday
The Burberrytrend is tdf it's on my wishlist too !_


----------



## steffe

your title of ' the wardrobe of a 30-something gal' is cute, it made me smile. 

like your outfits, your writing... your style is sophisticated. 

pls check out another 30-something gal's fashion diary (see my signature) if you have time.


----------



## jeszica

I been a silent reader in this thread of yours...love your style!!  Hope you enjoy your trip to Singapore!  Your DD is absolutely lovely!


----------



## La Vanguardia

*Thank you everyone for continuing to read my thread!* 



Elina0408 said:


> Many congrats for your croc find!! It's precious!!



I'm loving it more and more each day! I think it may even be completely handmade and I also love that there's very minimal hardware! 



Deborah1986 said:


> The Burberrytrend is tdf it's on my wishlist too ![/I]



Hope you get one soon! Which color are you thinking of?



steffe said:


> your title of ' the wardrobe of a 30-something gal' is cute, it made me smile.
> 
> like your outfits, your writing... your style is sophisticated.



Hi steffe! Glad to see you here and I hope your family is well!



jeszica said:


> I been a silent reader in this thread of yours...love your style!!  Hope you enjoy your trip to Singapore!  Your DD is absolutely lovely!



Yay! We got you out of your silence LOL!  Thanks for following my thread!


----------



## La Vanguardia

*... vintage croc romance ...*

It's a glorious warm autumn day and before the really cold weather sinks in, I'm wearing sandals! 

Did I mention how I love my vintage croc bag? I'm really happy I found it and I'm adoring it more and more each day! I was meticulously observing all the details and I have a hunch it might be completely handmade. It's also nice that the bag has very minimal hardware to show off the glorious croc skin!

Anyway, DD and I were out and about in town ... had lunch at one of our favorite hangout places (the place has a big sofa so it's easy for DD to play/sit around) and went window shopping. Gosh, I'm loving the minimalist trend this season and the color CAMEL ... very mature yet fabulous! But having said that, aside from the A/W 2010 Prada collection, I have yet to see a piece that WOWs me! But I'm biased anyway as I  Prada ... the clothes are very wearable from day to night! I guess I'm also not really a minimalist!  Well, makes it easier to shop in my closet by just reinventing what I see in magazines. 

Back to my outfit. I'm liking this Japanese lace dress I bought in Taipei better with a thin belt, in addition to my wedges. Here's a link to the previous post where I wore the dress without a belt and with flat jeweled slippers so you can compare. http://forum.purseblog.com/the-wardrobe/lavans-closet-the-wardrobe-of-30-something-gal-571677-83.html#post16635494 

By the way, this woven leather belt actually belongs to one of my dresses that I can't seem to find. I loved that dress and am bummed it's lost. Nevertheless, I found a new way to wear the belt and the color perfectly matches my vintage croc bag ... and my burgundy sunglasses! 

- D'un a dix dress (Japanese brand)
- Zara leather belt 
- Wedges from the night market in Taipei
- Vintage croc bag
- Chanel sunglasses


----------



## anitalilac

love the dress and your burberry trench coat!!! 
You have inspired me to save up for a Burberry Trench and gave me the idea to bring up the belt loop since I have a short torso..


----------



## Deborah1986

_I thinking of beige the same colour as you! But i am buying the trench in spring 2011 _


----------



## nvie

La Van, love your D'un a dix dress with a thin belt. I prefer this over the 'loose' dress look. It really enhances your figure.


----------



## ceci

Wow! *La Van*! I'm amazed you can keep up your COLORFUL wardrobe even you were busy with family, travel & work! You're a superwoman! I believe you have excellent time management skill too!  Oh...You probably notice I've been MIA from TPF for a while. Yes, I'd been away for family vacation to SF & reunion in TO & then busy with kids' new school & daycare & of course my FT & then some volunteering jobs at school. I just try to meet more people here although not many Asian nearby. I really can count with 1 hand! 

HAPPY BELATED 1st BIRTHDAY to your lovely DD! artyhat:She's so adorable! I love your travel photos & you've already been to so many places just within months! I'm so envy! I wish we live in Europe or Asia, it's much easier to visit different countries & experience different cultures! Cities in NA are more or less the same. But, Next year! DH & I have planned for our 7th w.anniversary trip to Europe (without the kids)! Can't wait!!! 

Here's a couple recent photos from me & DD (16M) & DS (5)  Did you see I pair the Chanel magenta vintage bag with camel top & camouflage pattern leggings! Just as you said, it's great with brown! (PS. I paired with my 1st H belt in Gold/black with the Gold hammered buckle!  DH loves the gold more & that's perfect with my magenta bag which is with gold chain too!)


----------



## La Vanguardia

*Thank you everyone! *


----------



## La Vanguardia

anitalilac said:


> You have inspired me to save up for a Burberry Trench and gave me the idea to bring up the belt loop since I have a short torso..



Yeap ... save, save, save!  The excitement and contentment you'll get from purchasing the trench later on will be so worth it! 



Deborah1986 said:


> _I thinking of beige the same colour as you! But i am buying the trench in spring 2011 _



Spring is perfect to get the honey trench! 



nvie said:


> La Van, love your D'un a dix dress with a thin belt. I prefer this over the 'loose' dress look. It really enhances your figure.



It's really interesting how by adding a simple thin belt makes a difference, eh! 



ceci said:


> Wow! *La Van*! I'm amazed you can keep up your COLORFUL wardrobe even you were busy with family, travel & work!
> 
> Next year! DH & I have planned for our 7th w.anniversary trip to Europe (without the kids)! Can't wait!!!



CECI!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I missed ya!!! I  your latest outfits! 

What can I say, I don't have a black wardrobe LOL! However, I'm trying to revamp my style a bit by wearing solid colors, unless, the pattern/print is amazing!

Gosh, Coco has grown so big. Time sure does fly! Let me know which countries in Europe you'll be visiting. Maybe I can meet you somewhere.


----------



## La Vanguardia

*... yellow and black ...*

It's still sunny and warm!  I also had some Mommy time off while DD is at daycare ... she goes once a week. Normally, I'm in meetings when she's in daycare, but not today. However, that'll change in October. My projects will require me to work on site with the firm twice a week until year's end. Good thing a space for another day at the daycare opened up for DD.

As for my outfit, I decided to revamp this dress with a thin belt. I think it instantly modernized it!  I wore it before loose, with flats and a denim jacket. Here's the link to the previous post so you can compare: http://forum.purseblog.com/the-wardrobe/lavans-closet-the-wardrobe-of-30-something-gal-571677-10.html#post14858977

- Zara dress
- Pringle hat
- Satin cord used as belt (it's navy blue)
- Manolo Blahnik Fontacu lace peep toe booties
- Gloria Astolfo venetian beads/crystals cuff (small boutique in Venice)







*... details of my shoes ...*

I fell in love with these shoes the moment I saw them on Neiman's website. However, I thought I'd try my luck and wait for them to go on sale! They did!


----------



## cjy

Love it!


----------



## ceci

I see you are into belts!!! Congrats!!! I wasn't wearing belt until this year & I'm addicted to it now!
They are easy to wear & update the look very quick & most importantly, it can dress up & with the right proportion!
I love you wearing YELLOW! I never tried, maybe I should too!




La Vanguardia said:


> CECI!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I missed ya!!! I  your latest outfits!
> 
> What can I say, I don't have a black wardrobe LOL! However, I'm trying to revamp my style a bit by wearing solid colors, unless, the pattern/print is amazing!
> 
> Gosh, Coco has grown so big. Time sure does fly! Let me know which countries in Europe you'll be visiting. Maybe I can meet you somewhere.



Thank you *La Van*! I would love meeting you & your DD!  My last trip to SF, we got to meet up *Kai & R* & her 3 happy kids & her DH too! It was like meeting up with long lost friends!  If you recall, the mommy thread was started back in Aug2008! So yes we kind of know each other for 3 yrs!

Oh. DH & BILs plan is to go to see the F1 race in SPA Belgium which will be end of August next year. They'd been only attending the Montreal race the past (10!) years. Most likely DH & I will stop by Paris first, last time was our honeymoon  Then we'll see where we should go before/after the race - somewhere easily to access by train. Any suggestions?


----------



## linhhhuynh

your shoes!!  ! i die! 

lovely dress color btw


----------



## FashionLawyer

Dear La Van,

I just *Love...Love...love* your wardrobe!
Your shoes are gorgy...loved the hat! If you don't mind my asking, where did you get the hat from?


----------



## FashionLawyer

Dear *La Van*,

I just *Love...Love...love* your wardrobe!
Your shoes are gorgy...loved the hat! If you don't mind my asking, where did you get the hat from?


----------



## monap_1981

Love the dress and the shoes!  You look great!




La Vanguardia said:


> *... yellow and black ...*
> 
> It's still sunny and warm!  I also had some Mommy time off while DD is at daycare ... she goes once a week. Normally, I'm in meetings when she's in daycare, but not today. However, that'll change in October. My projects will require me to work on site with the firm twice a week until year's end. Good thing a space for another day at the daycare opened up for DD.
> 
> As for my outfit, I decided to revamp this dress with a thin belt. I think it instantly modernized it!  I wore it before loose, with flats and a denim jacket. Here's the link to the previous post so you can compare: http://forum.purseblog.com/the-ward...-30-something-gal-571677-10.html#post14858977
> 
> - Zara dress
> - Pringle hat
> - Satin cord used as belt (it's navy blue)
> - Manolo Blahnik Fontacu lace peep toe booties
> - Gloria Astolfo venetian beads/crystals cuff (small boutique in Venice)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *... details of my shoes ...*
> 
> I fell in love with these shoes the moment I saw them on Neiman's website. However, I thought I'd try my luck and wait for them to go on sale! They did!


----------



## Sammyjoe

I just  the flowy drapey nature of your yellow dress *La Van*! Fab shoe sale find also!!


----------



## Samia

Love the dress and shoes!


----------



## La Vanguardia

cjy said:


> Love it!





monap_1981 said:


> Love the dress and the shoes!  You look great!





Samia said:


> Love the dress and shoes!







linhhhuynh said:


> your shoes!! ! i die!



The lace makes them truly breathtaking ... so comfy too even with the 105mm heels. I'm still debating though if I should have the heels shortened a bit to make them even more walkable. 



FashionLawyer said:


> If you don't mind my asking, where did you get the hat from?



I bought it at a small local boutique in Zurich.



Sammyjoe said:


> I just  the flowy drapey nature of your yellow dress *La Van*!



I've always admired Lanvin's drapey dresses. At the moment, this is the closest I can get LOL! 



ceci said:


> I see you are into belts!!! Congrats!!! I wasn't wearing belt until this year & I'm addicted to it now!
> They are easy to wear & update the look very quick & most importantly, it can dress up & with the right proportion!
> 
> Oh. DH & BILs plan is to go to see the F1 race in SPA Belgium which will be end of August next year. They'd been only attending the Montreal race the past (10!) years. Most likely DH & I will stop by Paris first, last time was our honeymoon  Then we'll see where we should go before/after the race - somewhere easily to access by train. Any suggestions?



I was actually not into belts until recently. I never really bothered with them, but they do change the look of an outfit quite a bit so once in a while, I experiment.

Hey, I did see your pics at R's blog. You guys looked like you had loads of fun.

As for your European trip, here are some places that are close to Paris and Spa and are easily accessible by train:

- Bruges, Ghent, Antwerp, Brussels, Amsterdam, Luxembourg, Cologne, Aachen and London (with the Eurostar)


----------



## La Vanguardia

*... oak ...*

Say what? OAK! OMG! I have succumbed to another bag! 

Remember a few months ago I was debating between the Loewe Amazona and the Mulberry Alexa in oak? Well, after seeing the leather on the purple Alexa in Paris, I was turned of. But each time I look at the bloody online pictures of the color oak, I go into a trance. Nevertheless, I couldn't purchase it as it was SOLD OUT EVERYWHERE!

I waited and waited and waited if it will ever be available once again. Anticipating that the SAs will tell me "it's sold out," I called several boutiques last week! But my lucky stars have aligned as Mulberry in London got a new shipment the day I called!  However, they wouldn't ship abroad.  

Fret not! I immediately called my friend in London and pulled off a pathetic cry for help if she could get me one. I've known her since I was like 10 and being also my shopping buddy, she was happy to do it for me!  But I stressed one important note, she should inspect all the inventory and get the NICEST LEATHER! She rushed to Mulberry and got the best of the three available ones. It arrived today!  

- Burberry trench coat with Chanel pin
- Benetton T-shirt
- Moschino denim skirt
- Falke opaque leggings
- Mulberry Alexa bag
- Yves Saint Laurent low-heeled Tributes






DD and I hanging out at Starbucks with my new bag!


----------



## Elina0408

Love this style!!


----------



## Samia

Love the Trench, the mulberry bag and the entire outfit


----------



## Lorelei

Lol,I was the same with the Oak Bayswater from Mulberry,I said I wouldn't,I couldn't,I shouldn't and of course,at the first chance I got....I bought it!, Enjoy your Alexa,it's a beatiful bag


----------



## megeve12

LaVan, I just happened to stumble on this thread!  Wow, your have wonderful taste and I love all your pics!  Just realised that you are in Geneve (I was till Feb 10 and now I'm in Zürich!  Congrats to your DD 1st birthday!

A slight threadjack, I hope you don't mind, LV

Lorelei, are you the lorelei in PS too?  If yes, just wanted to say, we miss you there!

End of threadjack!


----------



## mrb4bags

Love the Chanel brooch with the Burberry trench.

Congrats on another gorgeous bag.  The new oak mulberry matches beautifully 
with your YSL tributes.


----------



## Deborah1986

La Vanguardia said:


> *... oak ...*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DD and I hanging out at Starbucks with my new bag!


 
_This look looks fantastic on you with your dd_
_I *never never liked* Mulberry bags but that bag looks stunning !! so perfect for youcongrats with your new bag + match also with your heels and trench !_


----------



## La Vanguardia

*Thank you everyone and hope you're having a fabulous weekend!*  

I'm definitely feeling the  on my new Alexa bag! 



mrb4bags said:


> Love the Chanel brooch with the Burberry trench.



I was actually saving this Chanel brooch hoping that, one day, I'd have the perfect khaki Burberry trench to pin it on! I was tempted to sell it several times as I hardly used it, but I'm glad I kept it! 

My black Burberry trench has its matching Chanel brooch and now THIS Chanel brooch has its matching honey Burberry trench! 



Elina0408 said:


> Love this style!!





Samia said:


> Love the Trench, the mulberry bag and the entire outfit.



I'm also loving this relaxed look! Mmm ... I'm thinking how I can emulate it for future outfits! 



Lorelei said:


> Lol,I was the same with the Oak Bayswater from Mulberry,I said I wouldn't,I couldn't,I shouldn't and of course,at the first chance I got....I bought it!



 Shoulda, woulda, coulda ... and DID! 



Deborah1986 said:


> _This look looks fantastic on you with your dd__I *never never liked* Mulberry bags but that bag looks stunning !! so perfect for youcongrats with your new bag + match also with your heels and trench !_



It's the first Mulberry bag that I fell head over heels with and, so far, my only one! 

The color does come pretty close to the Tributes. It's not a perfect match, but they really complement each other. I was initially trying them on with my black Burberry trench, but I wasn't so convinced. So I put on the honey one and I think the whole look is SO MUCH FRESHER! 



megeve12 said:


> LaVan, I just happened to stumble on this thread! Wow, your have wonderful taste and I love all your pics!



Welcome to the thread! You mention that you just moved to Zurich. How do you like it?


----------



## htl88

Hi Lavan,

I have just happened browsing through and came across your thread. You have such an amazing styles and truly know how to dress. I am petite too and have tons of clothes but often time, I am clueless of how to put pieces together. You have given me so many ideas. I will keep checking back. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## La Vanguardia

htl88 said:


> Hi Lavan,
> 
> I have just happened browsing through and came across your thread. You have such an amazing styles and truly know how to dress. I am petite too and have tons of clothes but often time, I am clueless of how to put pieces together. You have given me so many ideas. I will keep checking back. Thanks for sharing.



Hi there and welcome to thread!  Thanks so much for the compliments. It is sometimes a challenge for us petites to dress up and look leaner/taller. But fret not, there's hope and you can actually experiment and see what works for you.


----------



## La Vanguardia

*... more oak ...*

I so, so  my new Mulberry Alexa! It's such a great bag ... practical, comfortable and very urban chic! I did have two extra holes punched in the shoulder strap as I found it a bit long on me. Now I think it's A-okay! :okay:

I tried to emulate my previous outfit carrying the Alexa and came up with this. I have already worn this knit dress way back in early spring. In the meantime, I've shrunk it in the washing machine and I think it looks better. Now it's just a long knit top LOL!  Here's a link to the previous post for comparison: http://forum.purseblog.com/the-wardrobe/lavans-closet-the-wardrobe-of-30-something-gal-571677-8.html#post14806665

- Burberry trench with Chanel pin
- Mango long knit top
- Ann Taylor belt (it actually belongs to one of my dresses)
- Calida lace/cotton camisole
- Falke opaque leggings
- Mulberry Alexa bag
- Yves Saint Laurent low-heeled Tributes






DD and I window shopping ... yes, just window shopping!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Work it!  I think the shrinkage helped the dress fit better.  You look great, as always


----------



## Bagaday

LaVan-Want to thank you for turning me on to Zara - I live in the middle of nowhere but able to get to Chicago every once in awhile......how thrilled was I this past weekend when I saw the Zara store on Michigan Ave.  Loved it and the kid's clothes are fantastic too.


----------



## monap_1981

Congrats on your Mulberry Alexa, looks beautiful and functional at the same time!

Chanel brooches look perfect on your trench coats!




La Vanguardia said:


> *... more oak ...*
> 
> I so, so  my new Mulberry Alexa! It's such a great bag ... practical, comfortable and very urban chic! I did have two extra holes punched in the shoulder strap as I found it a bit long on me. Now I think it's A-okay! :okay:
> 
> I tried to emulate my previous outfit carrying the Alexa and came up with this. I have already worn this knit dress way back in early spring. In the meantime, I've shrunk it in the washing machine and I think it looks better. Now it's just a long knit top LOL!  Here's a link to the previous post for comparison: http://forum.purseblog.com/the-ward...f-30-something-gal-571677-8.html#post14806665
> 
> - Burberry trench with Chanel pin
> - Mango long knit top
> - Ann Taylor belt (it actually belongs to one of my dresses)
> - Calida lace/cotton camisole
> - Falke opaque leggings
> - Mulberry Alexa bag
> - Yves Saint Laurent low-heeled Tributes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DD and I window shopping ... yes, just window shopping!


----------



## Samia

Great outfit! Very trendy and the dress looks great, it looked fine in your previous post too. I absolutely love Mango, they have some great stuff!
And I am still drooling over you Alexa!


----------



## lily25

Lol the dress really did shrunk! But it looks awesome as a tunic! Great look as always!


----------



## mssw157

Just spent the last hour and a bit trawling through this thread! Absolutely love your style La Van!! You have a great way of combining high street with designer and always look so well turned out. Loving the new Alexa! I'm a big fan of Mulberry myself. 
Gonna bookmark this thread!


----------



## Lorelei

Love the outfit LaVan, did you shrink the dress on purpose or was it a happy accident?


----------



## mrsDIY88

great outfit LaVan! wonderfully pulled together. 

The Oak alexa is more flexible than i would've thought. it worked with the honey trench and also works with the black trench. 

love the shot of you and DD havin' fun shopping.


----------



## anitalilac

Love the clothes La Van!! thanks for sharing..I am taking inspiration from you..
Off to find leggings!!!


----------



## wis3ly

your Burberry trenches! They are such great investment pieces! I need to get my hands on one.


----------



## La Vanguardia

*Thank you everyone! *



DC-Cutie said:


> Work it!  I think the shrinkage helped the dress fit better.  You look great, as always





lily25 said:


> Lol the dress really did shrunk! But it looks awesome as a tunic! Great look as always!





Lorelei said:


> Love the outfit LaVan, did you shrink the dress on purpose or was it a happy accident?



I'm really liking the shrunken dress, now "long knitted top!"  I think adding the thin belt also makes a huge difference! And, yes, I did shrink it on purpose. It's wool and I washed it at like 30-40&#8451; ... enough to shrink it!



Bagaday said:


> LaVan-Want to thank you for turning me on to Zara.



Yay! I'm glad you liked Zara! They have great clothes and I do have several pieces that have withstood the test of time. Here's a hint, they're mostly the ones that are Made in Spain. I don't know why, but that's how it is.



monap_1981 said:


> Chanel brooches look perfect on your trench coats!



I like to think of it as my personal touch that differentiates my trenches to the other Burberry ones out there! 



Samia said:


> Great outfit! Very trendy and the dress looks great



... and may I add SUPER COMFORTABLE! 



mssw157 said:


> Just spent the last hour and a bit trawling through this thread! Absolutely love your style La Van!! You have a great way of combining high street with designer and always look so well turned out. Loving the new Alexa! I'm a big fan of Mulberry myself.
> Gonna bookmark this thread!



Hi there and welcome to the thread! Thanks for reading! 



mrsDIY88 said:


> The Oak alexa is more flexible than i would've thought. it worked with the honey trench and also works with the black trench.



It's a FANTASTIC color! It goes with almost anything and I'm really loving the relaxed/urban chic style of the Alexa. 



anitalilac said:


> Love the clothes La Van!! thanks for sharing..I am taking inspiration from you..
> Off to find leggings!!!



I don't wear skinny jeans but I wear leggings! They're super comfortable, but I always wear long tops with them to hide my big bum, stomach and thighs. This way, the look is more balanced. I wear my cotton ones from Tally Weijl that are thick with "shorter" long tops so you don't see any skin showing. For my really long tops or under skirts/dresses, I wear my opaque Falke ones. 



wis3ly said:


> your Burberry trenches! They are such great investment pieces! I need to get my hands on one.



I highly recommend them. They're FAB and there are various styles to choose from.


----------



## La Vanguardia

*... even more oak ...*

You're probably getting bored at seeing my Alexa but I just can't get enough of it!  I think it's also because the way I've fashioned my outfits around it is slightly different from my otherwise boring style LOL! 

I've worn this lace/silk top with leggings in summer and I just layered it, paired with boots, for autumn!  Here's the link to the previous post for comparison: http://forum.purseblog.com/the-wardrobe/lavans-closet-the-wardrobe-of-30-something-gal-571677-70.html#post16161689

- Massimo Dutti oversized sweater (it's because it's 2 sizes too big)
- Dolce & Gabbana silk/lace top
- La Perla long sleeve undershirt
- Tally Weijl leggings
- Mulberry Alexa bag
- Gucci boots







After DD and I ticked off the errands in our checklist, we chilled out at one of the trendy places in town and then went shopping!  Oops! I've broken my "shopping in my closet" goal!  

We were wondering around town and saw something new ... a Zadig & Voltaire boutique! Apparently, it just opened a few months ago. Whenever I'm in Paris, I always stop by Zadig & Voltaire. I have actually never bought anything from them until now! I  love this merino wool dress and the crystal detail at the end of the sleeves is FABULOUS! I bought a size bigger for a more relaxed look and added a thin belt to make it shorter and balance it out. Sorry for the blurry pics ... I took them with my iPhone at the boutique. Oh, it also has a V neckline but you hardly see it due to my undershirt.


----------



## citrus

Love how different the top looks - such fun building a look around a new bag 

Off to pick up a recent purchase from the tailor's - being vertically challenged alterations are our saviour :okay:


----------



## Hermia

La Van

I really love the oversized cardi, D&G top and leggings look. Very relaxed yet stylish and SOOO Autumn (my favourite season). You have given me the inspiration to try the leggings, long top and boots combo. I'm a short one too and I don't like my lower half either so have steered away from this sort of thing but you make it look so good.

I hope I can pull it off as well as you do!

Bisous x


----------



## queennadine

La Vanguardia said:


> *... even more oak ...*
> 
> You're probably getting bored at seeing my Alexa but I just can't get enough of it!  I think it's also because the way I've fashioned my outfits around it is slightly different from my otherwise boring style LOL!
> 
> I've worn this lace/silk top with leggings in summer and I just layered it, paired with boots, for autumn!  Here's the link to the previous post for comparison: http://forum.purseblog.com/the-ward...-30-something-gal-571677-70.html#post16161689
> 
> - Massimo Dutti oversized sweater (it's because it's 2 sizes too big)
> - Dolce & Gabbana silk/lace top
> - La Perla long sleeve undershirt
> - Tally Weijl leggings
> - Mulberry Alexa bag
> - Gucci boots
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After DD and I ticked off the errands in our checklist, we chilled out at one of the trendy places in town and then went shopping!  Oops! I've broken my "shopping in my closet" goal!
> 
> We were wondering around town and saw something new ... a Zadig & Voltaire boutique! Apparently, it just opened a few months ago. Whenever I'm in Paris, I always stop by Zadig & Voltaire. I have actually never bought anything from them until now! I  love this merino wool dress and the crystal detail at the end of the sleeves is FABULOUS! I bought a size bigger for a more relaxed look and added a thin belt to make it shorter and balance it out. Sorry for the blurry pics ... I took them with my iPhone at the boutique. Oh, it also has a V neckline but you hardly see it due to my undershirt.



I was JUST thinking to myself how I can't wait to see some of your colder-weather outfits! 

Love both your outfit and new dress! You look super cute and slim in those leggings.  
I never would have thought of buying something a little big and then using a belt to make it looks more casual.

I have so much to learn!


----------



## Samia

Love the over sized sweater look!


----------



## mrsDIY88

you look great in your new Zadig + Voltaire dress!   there's a Z+V boutique in hong kong, but i've always been too intimated by the parisian chic to buy anything from there. 

a great winter acquisition.


----------



## lara0112

love Z&V - they have an online shop I always cruise. great dress.

first time posting on your thread but love coming here for inspiration. totally fell for the hermes garden party after seeing it in your thread and am waiting for one right now 

i like zara but my fave is Massimo Dutti - not everything but the things I pick I usually wear longer than 1 season, like t-shirts, jeans, suits and shirts


----------



## onebagatime

Can i please know the style number of this sunglass? sadly i lost my favorite Chanel pair the other day and am looking for a replacement. 

Thanks so much! 



La Vanguardia said:


> *... camel, denim, etc., etc. ...*
> 
> Fall is definitely here! DD and I were out and about in town and it was chilly and drizzling every now and then! But regardless of the diminishing sunshine in the coming months, I bought new Chanel sunglasses.  It'll be a good excuse to go more often to the Alps this winter as there's often sunshine there (once you reach a certain altitude).
> 
> The sunglasses are a deep burgundy color and I think the shape suits my face. I also really like the color graduation of the glasses.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have exactly the same one in black (love the contrasting white bow).  Some people think it's weird to buy the same model, but I'm boring like that. When I like something, I tend to stick with it until I find a better one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Benetton T-shirt
> - H&M denim skirt
> - Pollini boots
> - Burberry jacket
> - Hermès cashmere shawl
> - Louis Vuitton Neverfull Stephen Sprouse "Roses" bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the way, this denim skirt is going, going, gone!  DH said when I sit, it makes my tummy look really big. I already have a baby belly pouch as it is so I don't want this skirt to accentuate it even more.


----------



## La Vanguardia

*Thank you everyone! 

*


citrus said:


> Love how different the top looks - such fun building a look around a new bag.
> 
> Off to pick up a recent purchase from the tailor's - being vertically challenged alterations are our saviour.



Totally! And I think what makes it even more fun is creating an urban/relaxed look to complement the style of the Alexa.  

Oooh, do tell what you got that needed alterations?  Yeap, minor alterations can make a HUGE difference on us petites!



Hermia said:


> I really love the oversized cardi, D&G top and leggings look. Very relaxed yet stylish and SOOO Autumn (my favourite season). You have given me the inspiration to try the leggings, long top and boots combo. I'm a short one too and I don't like my lower half either so have steered away from this sort of thing but you make it look so good.



I  AUTUMN! It's also my favorite season. By the way, I can never, ever wear leggings without a loose/long shirt (or at least covering my bum). The optical illusion it creates is also FABULOUS ... I definitely believe I look slimmer if my big thighs and stomach flabs are hidden!



queennadine said:


> I never would have thought of buying something a little big and then using a belt to make it looks more casual.
> 
> I have so much to learn!



... and, in case you feel later on that it's too big, SHRINK IT!  



Samia said:


> Love the over sized sweater look!



It's great for autumn when it's not yet too cold. 



mrsDIY88 said:


> you look great in your new Zadig + Voltaire dress!   there's a Z+V boutique in hong kong, but i've always been too intimated by the parisian chic to buy anything from there.



You have got to get yourself in there! They have very urban chic/understated clothes. Honestly, the reason why I only admired their stuff before was because I didn't know how to wear them. Now, I think I'm learning ... hence, my first acquisition! 



onebagatime said:


> Can i please know the style number of this sunglass? sadly i lost my favorite Chanel pair the other day and am looking for a replacement.



Oh, no! I hate it when my favorite items get misplaced. Hopefully, you find your sunglasses again somewhere, or a good samaritan returns them.

The model number of my sunglasses is 5170. Here's the link to the Chanel website. There are different colors and there's also a larger model, but too big for my face. http://www.chanel.com/fashion/7-fashion-accessories#7-oval-shaped-acetate-frame-with-contrasting-ribbon-and-chanel-signature-on-temples-5,4,7,7,2



lara0112 said:


> first time posting on your thread but love coming here for inspiration. totally fell for the hermes garden party after seeing it in your thread and am waiting for one right now



Yay! The Garden Party is a great bag. Which color did you get and how long do you have to wait for?


----------



## La Vanguardia

*... black lace and anthracite ...*

After a busy morning, DD and I went out and about in town! 

I was obsessed with these Chanel tights when they came out a few years ago. I called several ... or more like, A LOT ... of boutiques in Europe and the US but they were sold out. Then I started to call the department stores and finally found them at Neiman Marcus in Houston! They had the last one and in MY SIZE!  

- Burberry trench coat
- Dress from a small boutique in France (only &#8364;20!)
- Sisley long sleeve shirt
- Ann Taylor belt
- Chanel tights 
- Prada nylon messenger bag
- Sergio Rossi patent wedge Mary Janes






I seriously need to get all my autumn/winter clothes out from storage! Otherwise, I think I have nothing to wear and buy new stuff. 

My new INDULGENCE from Maje, another French brand I've admired since before but never bought anything. I'm loving the camel/grey combo of this outfit ... an inspiration I got from their website! The skirt is wool/cashmere with leather details on the front pockets while the shirt is thick wool with a very modern/edgy feel! 






The SA took this pic to show the details of the shirt/sleeves. My boobs look humongous in this angle LOL!


----------



## FashionLawyer

La Vanguardia said:


> *... black lace and anthracite ...*
> 
> After a busy morning, DD and I went out and about in town!
> 
> I was obsessed with these Chanel tights when they came out a few years ago. I called several ... or more like, A LOT ... of boutiques in Europe and the US but they were sold out. Then I started to call the department stores and finally found them at Neiman Marcus in Houston! They had the last one and in MY SIZE!
> 
> - Burberry trench coat
> - Dress from a small boutique in France (only 20!)
> - Sisley long sleeve shirt
> - Ann Taylor belt
> - Chanel tights
> - Prada nylon messenger bag
> - Sergio Rossi patent wedge Mary Janes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I seriously need to get all my autumn/winter clothes out from storage! Otherwise, I think I have nothing to wear and buy new stuff.
> 
> My new INDULGENCE from Maje, another French brand I've admired since before but never bought anything. I'm loving the camel/grey combo of this outfit ... an inspiration I got from their website! The skirt is wool/cashmere with leather details on the front pockets while the shirt is thick wool with a very modern/edgy feel!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The SA took this pic to show the details of the shirt/sleeves. My boobs look humongous in this angle LOL!


 

OooOohhh....LaVan....what a *GORGY* skirt!! *LOVED* the tights also!! It's sooo tres chic!! You should be our Anne Wintour with all these genius selection of outfits and ideas of how to put them all together!! *FAB..FAB...FAB*!!


----------



## Leah

Hi LaVan, I hardly visit this subforum and yours is the only wardrobe thread I check out because I love your fabulous style! 

I usually comment on your chicness on the jewelry forum but I couldn't resist this time after seeing Maje on you - I LOVE their clothes as well and you look terrific in that outfit.

As I've said before, you really have the "effortless chic" look down pat. Whatever label you're wearing is hardly noticeable, you personalize various looks so well, everything just looks "LaVan Chic" 

(and your DD is adorable!)


----------



## mrb4bags

Love Zadig and Voltaire.  I discovered the store last year when I was visiting my dd in
Paris.  She picked up a few tshirts and a pair of really cute pants.

Went to the Zadig and Voltaire store in the meat-packing district of NYC. I picked up some really cute tees on sale for myself.  They are so soft and wash well.

Love the navy sweater.  Love the color combo of gray and camel.  I never thought of pairing gray with camel.  It definitely works!!


----------



## catcat

Beautiful collection, this is an amazing thread.

Is your Alexa the oversized or the regular one ?


----------



## Vendrazi

Just looked through your thread: awesome! I wish I'd had inspiration like this when my babies were babies.


----------



## ashley27

Hi LaVan,

Your thread is so much fun and love your closet.  So organized & packed with beautiful stuff (looking at my messy one on the right lol! Maybe I tell DH to get rid of some of his stuff). I think you are so right that we need to take care of how we present ourselves after babies.  I also have a toddler girl (a bit younger than yours perhaps), and I try to keep up with who I was before her.  At work (I work full-time), I often get comments 1) how do I find the time to dress up 2) how come I have time to shop 3) you don't look like a mother etc etc.  Normally, I smile and say, why not?  

I am sure I will visit your thread often and get inspired


----------



## La Vanguardia

*You guys rock! *:urock:



FashionLawyer said:


> OooOohhh....LaVan....what a *GORGY* skirt!! *LOVED* the tights also!! It's sooo tres chic!! You should be our Anne Wintour with all these genius selection of outfits and ideas of how to put them all together!! *FAB..FAB...FAB*!!



Well, I do get inspiration from Anna Wintour by reading Vogue!  Ooh, I think I'll watch the September Issue again. 



Leah said:


> I usually comment on your chicness on the jewelry forum but I couldn't resist this time after seeing Maje on you - I LOVE their clothes as well and you look terrific in that outfit.
> 
> As I've said before, you really have the "effortless chic" look down pat. Whatever label you're wearing is hardly noticeable, you personalize various looks so well, everything just looks "LaVan Chic"



WOW! I'm really flattered for the term "LaVan chic!"  You have such an amazing jewelry collection and that Cartier panthere bracelet is just TDF! 

I'm very happy to have my first Maje outfit! They have a very chic understated style, in addition to the high-quality fabrics! 



mrb4bags said:


> Love Zadig and Voltaire.
> 
> Went to the Zadig and Voltaire store in the meat-packing district of NYC. I picked up some really cute tees on sale for myself.  They are so soft and wash well.
> 
> Love the color combo of gray and camel.  I never thought of pairing gray with camel.  It definitely works!!



Congrats on your latest Zadig & Voltaire acquisitions. Like Maje, the fabrics are really nice, soft and high quality. Yeap! Camel and gray complement each other ... you wouldn't necessarily think it, but they do! 



catcat said:


> Is your Alexa the oversized or the regular one ?



It's the regular Alexa! 



Vendrazi said:


> Just looked through your thread: awesome! I wish I'd had inspiration like this when my babies were babies.





ashley27 said:


> I think you are so right that we need to take care of how we present ourselves after babies.  I also have a toddler girl (a bit younger than yours perhaps), and I try to keep up with who I was before her.  At work (I work full-time), I often get comments 1) how do I find the time to dress up 2) how come I have time to shop 3) you don't look like a mother etc etc.  Normally, I smile and say, why not?



We don't need to dress shabbily just because we have babies!  There are so many different ways to combine comfortable outfits that can still look chic and perfect for a mom ... at work, home, and play!


----------



## La Vanguardia

*... autumn in the Alps ...*

It's such a perfect autumn day so we hopped on the train and headed to the Alps!  Hi, ho! Hi, ho! It's on to Kandersteg we go! 

My outfit:

- Moncler jacket
- Prada Sport wool sweater
- Moschino denim skirt
- Wolford wool tights
- Mulberry Alexa bag
- Chanel aviators
- Brown leather boots with contrasting beige piping

Located at 1,200 meters above sea level, Kandersteg has a population of ... guess what ... 1,200!







There's only one main street and the rest is beautiful NATURE!






We also took the gondola and hiked up to Oeschinen Lake. At 1,578 meters above sea level, it is part of the Jungfrau-Aletsch-Bietschhorn UNESCO World Heritage Site.











I'm on top of the world ... well, more like on top of this rock!


----------



## HotCocoa

La Vanguardia said:


> *... yellow and black ...*
> 
> It's still sunny and warm!  I also had some Mommy time off while DD is at daycare ... she goes once a week. Normally, I'm in meetings when she's in daycare, but not today. However, that'll change in October. My projects will require me to work on site with the firm twice a week until year's end. Good thing a space for another day at the daycare opened up for DD.
> 
> As for my outfit, I decided to revamp this dress with a thin belt. I think it instantly modernized it!  I wore it before loose, with flats and a denim jacket. Here's the link to the previous post so you can compare: http://forum.purseblog.com/the-wardrobe/lavans-closet-the-wardrobe-of-30-something-gal-571677-10.html#post14858977
> 
> - Zara dress
> - Pringle hat
> - Satin cord used as belt (it's navy blue)
> - Manolo Blahnik Fontacu lace peep toe booties
> - Gloria Astolfo venetian beads/crystals cuff (small boutique in Venice)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *... details of my shoes ...*
> 
> I fell in love with these shoes the moment I saw them on Neiman's website. However, I thought I'd try my luck and wait for them to go on sale! They did!



Hi LaVan!

Another silent reader here coming out of hiding...

Wow!! You totally transformed the look of the dress with the belt. I  this look!  What bag did you wear with it?


----------



## nvie

La Vanguardia said:


> *... autumn in the Alps ...*
> 
> It's such a perfect autumn day so we hopped on the train and headed to the Alps!  Hi, ho! Hi, ho! It's on to Kandersteg we go!
> 
> My outfit:
> 
> - Moncler jacket
> - Prada Sport wool sweater
> - Moschino denim skirt
> - Wolford wool tights
> - Mulberry Alexa bag
> - Chanel aviators
> - Brown leather boots with contrasting beige piping
> 
> Located at 1,200 meters above sea level, Kandersteg has a population of ... guess what ... 1,200!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's only one main street and the rest is beautiful NATURE!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We also took the gondola and hiked up to Oeschinen Lake. At 1,578 meters above sea level, it is part of the Jungfrau-Aletsch-Bietschhorn UNESCO World Heritage Site.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm on top of the world ... well, more like on top of this rock!



*La Van  *- such a breathtaking view on a fabulous day! I can't stop admiring the scenery!


----------



## memory

I love this outfit on you - I know you like a lot of looser tops etc, but this fitted look is fantastically flattering:


----------



## Samia

La Vanguardia said:


> *... autumn in the Alps ...*
> 
> It's such a perfect autumn day so we hopped on the train and headed to the Alps!  Hi, ho! Hi, ho! It's on to Kandersteg we go!
> 
> My outfit:
> 
> - Moncler jacket
> - Prada Sport wool sweater
> - Moschino denim skirt
> - Wolford wool tights
> - Mulberry Alexa bag
> - Chanel aviators
> - Brown leather boots with contrasting beige piping
> 
> Located at 1,200 meters above sea level, Kandersteg has a population of ... guess what ... 1,200!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's only one main street and the rest is beautiful NATURE!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We also took the gondola and hiked up to Oeschinen Lake. At 1,578 meters above sea level, it is part of the Jungfrau-Aletsch-Bietschhorn UNESCO World Heritage Site.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm on top of the world ... well, more like on top of this rock!



Great outfit!
And the scenery is beautiful!!


----------



## monap_1981

Beautiful and such a peaceful scenery!  

The Moncler jacket looks great on you!





La Vanguardia said:


> *... autumn in the Alps ...*
> 
> It's such a perfect autumn day so we hopped on the train and headed to the Alps!  Hi, ho! Hi, ho! It's on to Kandersteg we go!
> 
> My outfit:
> 
> - Moncler jacket
> - Prada Sport wool sweater
> - Moschino denim skirt
> - Wolford wool tights
> - Mulberry Alexa bag
> - Chanel aviators
> - Brown leather boots with contrasting beige piping
> 
> Located at 1,200 meters above sea level, Kandersteg has a population of ... guess what ... 1,200!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's only one main street and the rest is beautiful NATURE!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We also took the gondola and hiked up to Oeschinen Lake. At 1,578 meters above sea level, it is part of the Jungfrau-Aletsch-Bietschhorn UNESCO World Heritage Site.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm on top of the world ... well, more like on top of this rock!


----------



## monap_1981

The dress from French boutique looks lovely!

Love all the little details on the skirt and top from Maje!  





La Vanguardia said:


> *... black lace and anthracite ...*
> 
> After a busy morning, DD and I went out and about in town!
> 
> I was obsessed with these Chanel tights when they came out a few years ago. I called several ... or more like, A LOT ... of boutiques in Europe and the US but they were sold out. Then I started to call the department stores and finally found them at Neiman Marcus in Houston! They had the last one and in MY SIZE!
> 
> - Burberry trench coat
> - Dress from a small boutique in France (only 20!)
> - Sisley long sleeve shirt
> - Ann Taylor belt
> - Chanel tights
> - Prada nylon messenger bag
> - Sergio Rossi patent wedge Mary Janes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I seriously need to get all my autumn/winter clothes out from storage! Otherwise, I think I have nothing to wear and buy new stuff.
> 
> My new INDULGENCE from Maje, another French brand I've admired since before but never bought anything. I'm loving the camel/grey combo of this outfit ... an inspiration I got from their website! The skirt is wool/cashmere with leather details on the front pockets while the shirt is thick wool with a very modern/edgy feel!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The SA took this pic to show the details of the shirt/sleeves. My boobs look humongous in this angle LOL!


----------



## lilbluebear

Hi *LaVan*. I just want to say that your outfits are very polished and tasteful. They remind me of Audrey Hepburn and Grace Kelly in terms of elegance and refinery. When you state that you want to look at least presentable, you go beyond that and display a ladylike/romantic style of lace and silk that we admire. Like many of the other TPFers, I admire your effortless chic look of mixing designer and nondesigner pieces. I lust after your closet and its fine accessories, handbags, clothes, and shoes. (Except my feet are too big. ) I like how you're down-to-earth with your responses; it's very charming. You're definitely a stylish mummy. Sophie is a beautiful looking baby with her gleeful smile. Keep on posting! I love your scenery pictures. So beautiful!


----------



## Enigma78

You look set on point each time, lovely


----------



## mrsDIY88

two thumbs up for the Maje outfit.  looks great! very minimalist chic. (like a Phoebe Philo celine look)


----------



## anitalilac

I am taking ideas from you for my upcoming trip to Mexico City this year end!!
Thanks for posting pics and introducing me to ZARA , Mango and Massimo Dutti..very tailored and polished!!

Is that  trip a day trip?


----------



## amandakohl

What an incredible wardrobe!!! Your purse collection is to die for! I saw that we were in Paris around the same time I really wanted to go to the YSL exhibit but did not have enough time.  I love looking at your pictures its so nice to see since it has been raining where I live for about a week straight.  Your DD is so adorable, I love the pictures at the zoo!


----------



## La Vanguardia

*Thank you everyone! *



HotCocoa said:


> Another silent reader here coming out of hiding...
> 
> Wow!! You totally transformed the look of the dress with the belt. I  this look!  What bag did you wear with it?



Yay! Come out of the closet! I wore my vintage croc bag from the flea market.



nvie said:


> *La Van  *- such a breathtaking view on a fabulous day! I can't stop admiring the scenery!





Samia said:


> Great outfit! And the scenery is beautiful!!



It's a beautiful, albeit TINY! 



memory said:


> I love this outfit on you - I know you like a lot of looser tops etc, but this fitted look is fantastically flattering





monap_1981 said:


> Love all the little details on the skirt and top from Maje!



Thank you! I have a little confession to make ... the next day, I exchanged the top for a bigger size! ush: It felt a bit too snug for my comfort and now the bigger size feels SO MUCH better! 



monap_1981 said:


> The Moncler jacket looks great on you!





lilbluebear said:


> Hi *LaVan*. I just want to say that your outfits are very polished and tasteful. They remind me of Audrey Hepburn and Grace Kelly in terms of elegance and refinery. When you state that you want to look at least presentable, you go beyond that and display a ladylike/romantic style of lace and silk that we admire. Like many of the other TPFers, I admire your effortless chic look of mixing designer and nondesigner pieces. I lust after your closet and its fine accessories, handbags, clothes, and shoes. (Except my feet are too big. ) I like how you're down-to-earth with your responses; it's very charming. You're definitely a stylish mummy. Sophie is a beautiful looking baby with her gleeful smile. Keep on posting! I love your scenery pictures. So beautiful!





Enigma78 said:


> You look set on point each time, lovely



I really appreciate your comments and thanks for letting me share! 

I thought hard ... weeks ... about this Moncler jacket. I was never into down jackets before as I thought they looked like the Michelin Man LOL! But I've heard so many rave reviews on how warm they are. I went to Moncler and Prada several times and tried on their down jackets before finally splurging.

They are indeed WARM ... in winter, I don't need to layer as much as I used to.



mrsDIY88 said:


> two thumbs up for the Maje outfit.  looks great! very minimalist chic. (like a Phoebe Philo celine look)



I  Phoebe Philo's designs! 



anitalilac said:


> Thanks for posting pics and introducing me to ZARA , Mango and Massimo Dutti..very tailored and polished!!
> 
> Is that  trip a day trip?



Yes, it was a day trip. Hey, maybe you can also try on Zadig & Voltaire and Maje. I think I'm hooked! 



amandakohl said:


> I saw that we were in Paris around the same time I really wanted to go to the YSL exhibit but did not have enough time.



The YSL exhibit was one of my goals while in Paris. I didn't know much about YSL before then and it was an amazing exhibit!


----------



## La Vanguardia

*... my new blog ...*

Hi everyone! Well, I have revived my old blog ... YAY!  It's about my travels, what to wear on trips, and random thoughts. My daily outfits will still be in this thread though! 

I hope you visit it. The link is: http://www.deuxarmoires.com 

*... 50s black and white ...*

Full day of business meetings and commuting 2.15 hours each way so I needed a comfy outfit. 

Well, my bag doesn't really match but it was the only one that can fit my laptop, binders, etc., etc. Next time, I'll bring my little Samsonite suitcase as it's more convenient.

- Mango shirt
- Zara skirt
- Calvin Klein croc belt
- Tights from Japan
- Manolo Blahnik kitten heels
- Louis Vuitton Neverfull MM Stephen Sprouse "Roses" bag


----------



## marie-lou

^^Gorgeous!!


----------



## r1ta_s

You look great! So well put together . I admire your sense of style.


----------



## mrsbaglady

You revived your blog!!!!


----------



## lily25

You look gorgeous, I love classic B&W outfits! Wooohooo Deux Armoires is back!!!


----------



## La Vanguardia

*Thank you everyone! *

Well, I thought it was about time to revive my blog. As many of you know, I had a fashion blog before I got pregnant. It was mostly about what I wore. 

I wasn't sure what to make out of it really. I don't want it to be JUST ANOTHER wardrobe blog. There are so many fab ones out there already ... even of mommies who shop on an almost daily basis and reveal their purchases. 

Thinking about how I can differentiate myself, and since I made a personal goal of travelling once a month somewhere, why not write about what to wear while travelling, pictures of my trips, and reviews of restaurants/hotels I stayed/ate in! 

There will also be random babblings every now and then, which will mostly be about fashion. I'll try to keep the details of my outfits in my blog general ... more about the style instead of the brand/designer. Of course, once in a while, I'll name drop for suggestions and if I absolutely love something.

I will try to post often, at least once a week. I hope you visit even though it will not be about what I bought (as I don't shop on a daily basis) but about the style and trips ... *www.deuxarmoires.com*

----------
*... shade of brown with anthracite and denim ...*

Out and about in town with DD and I decided to pair tricky items! 

I rarely wear ankle boots with skirts/dresses as they're quite tricky ... they have the horrible potential of making my legs even shorter! 

Another tricky item? A poncho sweater. Why? Because it's not so easy to find one that fits my petite frame ... I either look like a blanket or a mushroom! 

Finally, why not pair these shades of brown with anthracite fishnet stockings! 

- Modissa cashmere/silk blend poncho sweater (local brand)
- Moschino denim skirt
- H&M fishnet stockings
- Louis Vuitton Neverfull MM Stephen Sprouse "Roses" bag
- Manolo Blahnik ankle boots






*... details of my ankle boots ...*

 the pleating on the sides and top.


----------



## Butterfly_77

M, I love this outfit!

I'm very happy that you re-vive your blog! I always very much enjoyed to read about your travel experiences and outfit! 





La Vanguardia said:


> *... my new blog ...*
> 
> Hi everyone! Well, I have revived my old blog ... YAY!  It's about my travels, what to wear on trips, and random thoughts. My daily outfits will still be in this thread though!
> 
> I hope you visit it. The link is: http://www.deuxarmoires.com
> 
> *... 50s black and white ...*
> 
> Full day of business meetings and commuting 2.15 hours each way so I needed a comfy outfit.
> 
> Well, my bag doesn't really match but it was the only one that can fit my laptop, binders, etc., etc. Next time, I'll bring my little Samsonite suitcase as it's more convenient.
> 
> - Mango shirt
> - Zara skirt
> - Calvin Klein croc belt
> - Tights from Japan
> - Manolo Blahnik kitten heels
> - Louis Vuitton Neverfull MM Stephen Sprouse "Roses" bag


----------



## DC-Cutie

DeuxAmoires is back


----------



## Samia

Love the poncho!


----------



## La Vanguardia

*Thank you everyone! *


----------



## La Vanguardia

Butterfly_77 said:


> M, I love this outfit!
> 
> I'm very happy that you re-vive your blog! I always very much enjoyed to read about your travel experiences and outfit!



Hope I can keep up with my goal of travelling somewhere once a month. Probably a lot will be day trips or every once in a while a fab weekend getaway, but that's good enough for me! 

This outfit is great for work and meetings ... very comfortable.


----------



## La Vanguardia

DC-Cutie said:


> DeuxAmoires is back



Yay! I hope you can enjoy reading it once in a while.


----------



## La Vanguardia

Samia said:


> Love the poncho!



It's quite difficult for me to find ponchos. I've always loved them but many are just sooooooo long and bulky! I'm glad I have this and another one (a short puffy one in gray) that I still need to get out from storage.


----------



## La Vanguardia

*... camel and gray ...*

A super busy day with one meeting after another. But I don't complain ... I always learn something new from my projects and they add a bit of a break to my otherwise monotonous routine of caring for Sophie, errands and household chores.

Well, here are my new Maje skirt and top in full outfit mode! I absolutely  this ensemble! Gray and camel are my new favorites this season and it's great that I already have my camel oversized cardigan from a few seasons back. I've been wearing it more lately than I ever did in the past.  

Yeah, I know, many say it's a fashion faux pas to wear translucent stockings (even fishnet ones in my case) with open toes. But I just wanted to add a hint of gray in my legs ... plus, it wasn't cold enough to wear opaque tights.

By the way, this necklace has already undergone two transformations. I first removed a boring pearl strand that I thought didn't go well with the proportion of the necklace. Now, I removed the satin cord to make it shorter since I wanted to add a bit of glamour around my neckline. The good thing is that how the necklace is made, I can always put back the satin cord!  Here's a link to a previous outfit with the details of the necklace and worn long: http://forum.purseblog.com/the-wardrobe/lavans-closet-the-wardrobe-of-30-something-gal-571677-51.html#post15720376

- Maje top
- Maje skirt
- Prada belt
- Massimo Dutti oversized cardigan
- H&M fishnet stockings
- Bottega Veneta Montaigne bag
- Manolo Blahnik Fontacu lace peep toe booties
- Claire's necklace


----------



## duckgirl

Gasp!  I LOVE your bag with the outfit!!


----------



## JCinwrppingppr

Your blog is fantastic!! Can't wait to read more about your travels! Your DD is gonna grow up to be a very well-rounded, cultured and of course, fashionable girl!!!


----------



## dkli14

I love the entire outfit!  OMG i can't believe that's the same Claire necklace from your earlier outfit, it looks more like a necklace you'd find at Jcrew or Banana Republic.  It's amazing what a slight alteration can do.


----------



## queennadine

LOVE your latest outfit! I'll have to try camel and gray this season.

I was still thinking about your oversized Massimo Dutti cardi and how much I loved the look...so I went out this weekend and got a similar one a few sizes too big to wear just like yours! 

Now I need to run around to try and find a necklace similar to the one from Claire's! You should make a 'Must Have' shopping list for us each week!


----------



## mrb4bags

Another beautifully put together outfit.  I think the stockings look fine with the outfit
and open toe shoes.  Sometimes going bare leg doesn't work and sometimes it is still
a bit too warm to wear tights so opaque stockings are the answer.  Like the color.


----------



## La Vanguardia

*Thank you everyone!* 



duckgirl said:


> Gasp!  I LOVE your bag with the outfit!!



I was really amazed how well this bag matched with my outfit. 



JCinwrppingppr said:


> Your blog is fantastic!! Can't wait to read more about your travels! Your DD is gonna grow up to be a very well-rounded, cultured and of course, fashionable girl!!!



Thanks for reading my blog! DH and I agreed that we will try not to spoil DD with material things but, instead, try to show her the world!



queennadine said:


> I was still thinking about your oversized Massimo Dutti cardi and how much I loved the look...so I went out this weekend and got a similar one a few sizes too big to wear just like yours!
> 
> Now I need to run around to try and find a necklace similar to the one from Claire's! You should make a 'Must Have' shopping list for us each week!



Yay! I'm glad you found an oversized sweater. I never, ever buy a size too small, but I don't mind a few sizes too big. You can always shrink them later or have them tailored!  Hope you also find a similar Claire's necklace.

Great idea about the "Must Have" shopping list, though I need to think about it big time. I'm still learning what my essentials are LOL! 



DonnaK483 said:


> I love the entire outfit!  OMG i can't believe that's the same Claire necklace from your earlier outfit, it looks more like a necklace you'd find at Jcrew or Banana Republic.  It's amazing what a slight alteration can do.



Yeap ... it's versatile and CHEAP! 



mrb4bags said:


> Another beautifully put together outfit.  I think the stockings look fine with the outfit and open toe shoes.  Sometimes going bare leg doesn't work and sometimes it is still a bit too warm to wear tights so opaque stockings are the answer.  Like the color.



Thanks for the reassurance. It's not perfect but works fine for me! Actually, I wore my fishnets because I couldn't find my semi-opaque pair of gray stockings. But, today, I found them. Yay!


----------



## La Vanguardia

*... black and light brown ...*

Well, I've already exceeded my goal of travelling once a month! I decided to hop on the train and go to Geneva!

It was 15ºC and I extended the wearability of my shorts by pairing them with opaque tights. But, honestly, it&#8217;s because I couldn&#8217;t find my black leggings so I needed an alternative that would match with my poncho! I added brogue shoes for that masculine touch and made sure I brought a tote large enough to fit a magazine (Vogue) for my reading pleasure.

More pictures at http://www.deuxarmoires.com

- Modissa cashmere/silk blend poncho
- Benetton T-shirt (below the poncho)
- Zara shorts
- Wolford opaque tights
- Iris Vidal brogue shoes (Spanish brand)
- Bottega Veneta Montaigne bag
- Chanel aviators






And ... while in Geneva, I found an outlet of Zadig & Voltaire right in the heart of the old town. They stock pieces from the previous collection and I got this merino wool sweater dress!  It's the same style as the blue one I recently bought ... but this one has "IMAGINE" written at the back. I took the picture inside the boutique and now that I see the fit (and have tried on again), I will exchange it for a bigger size as it kind of feels snug. I have no idea why I bought this size when, actually, my blue one is a size bigger LOL!


----------



## dkli14

The Z&V dress looks like a perfect fit based on the picture.  It looks so soft and comfortable.  I actually saw a store in Soho NYC when I was walking through Soho earlier today.  I'm definitely going to stop inside the store next time.


----------



## KristyDarling

Love the Z&V dress! I concur that it fits you perfectly and does not look too small at all! I love your aviators too!


----------



## Kurka_Paulina

La Vanguardia said:


> *... camel and gray ...*



This is one of my favourite outfits of yours 

I finally made it through the whole thread! Now I just have to keep up with it 

I loved looking at the pictures from Sophie's baptism, everything looked magical! And well, I can't help but wonder what did your wedding look like? It must've been one of the most beautiful weddings ever!


----------



## nillacobain

La Vanguardia said:


> *... camel and gray ...*
> 
> A super busy day with one meeting after another. But I don't complain ... I always learn something new from my projects and they add a bit of a break to my otherwise monotonous routine of caring for Sophie, errands and household chores.
> 
> Well, here are my new Maje skirt and top in full outfit mode! I absolutely  this ensemble! Gray and camel are my new favorites this season and it's great that I already have my camel oversized cardigan from a few seasons back. I've been wearing it more lately than I ever did in the past.
> 
> Yeah, I know, many say it's a fashion faux pas to wear translucent stockings (even fishnet ones in my case) with open toes. But I just wanted to add a hint of gray in my legs ... plus, it wasn't cold enough to wear opaque tights.
> 
> By the way, this necklace has already undergone two transformations. I first removed a boring pearl strand that I thought didn't go well with the proportion of the necklace. Now, I removed the satin cord to make it shorter since I wanted to add a bit of glamour around my neckline. The good thing is that how the necklace is made, I can always put back the satin cord!  Here's a link to a previous outfit with the details of the necklace and worn long: http://forum.purseblog.com/the-ward...-30-something-gal-571677-51.html#post15720376
> 
> - Maje top
> - Maje skirt
> - Prada belt
> - Massimo Dutti oversized cardigan
> - H&M fishnet stockings
> - Bottega Veneta Montaigne bag
> - Manolo Blahnik Fontacu lace peep toe booties
> - Claire's necklace


 
I love your outfit! Can I ask you your opinion about Massimo Dutti stuff? TIA


----------



## anitalilac

La Vanguardia said:


> *... black and light brown ...*
> 
> Well, I've already exceeded my goal of travelling once a month! I decided to hop on the train and go to Geneva!
> 
> It was 15ºC and I extended the wearability of my shorts by pairing them with opaque tights. But, honestly, its because I couldnt find my black leggings so I needed an alternative that would match with my poncho! I added brogue shoes for that masculine touch and made sure I brought a tote large enough to fit a magazine (Vogue) for my reading pleasure.
> 
> More pictures at http://www.deuxarmoires.com
> 
> - Modissa cashmere/silk blend poncho
> - Benetton T-shirt (below the poncho)
> - Zara shorts
> - Wolford opaque tights
> - Iris Vidal brogue shoes (Spanish brand)
> - Bottega Veneta Montaigne bag
> - Chanel aviators
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And ... while in Geneva, I found an outlet of Zadig & Voltaire right in the heart of the old town. They stock pieces from the previous collection and I got this merino wool sweater dress!  It's the same style as the blue one I recently bought ... but this one has "IMAGINE" written at the back. I took the picture inside the boutique and now that I see the fit (and have tried on again), I will exchange it for a bigger size as it kind of feels snug. I have no idea why I bought this size when, actually, my blue one is a size bigger LOL!



I think the sweater dress fits you well...
love your massimo oversize sweater..love it I tell ya!!


----------



## La Vanguardia

*Thank you everyone! *


----------



## La Vanguardia

I'm still on the fence about exchanging the Zadig & Voltaire sweater dress for a bigger size. I tried on my other one, which is a size bigger, and I just felt more comfortable ... the bottom part is not hugging my hips and butt as much. 



DonnaK483 said:


> The Z&V dress looks like a perfect fit based on the picture.  It looks so soft and comfortable.  I actually saw a store in Soho NYC when I was walking through Soho earlier today.  I'm definitely going to stop inside the store next time.



Do check Zadig & Voltaire out and let me know what you think. The merino wool dress is really soft and comfy ... the fabric looks and feels very high quality.



KristyDarling said:


> Love the Z&V dress! I concur that it fits you perfectly and does not look too small at all! I love your aviators too!



Oooh, gotta love these Chanel aviators. I want another pair! 



nillacobain said:


> I love your outfit! Can I ask you your opinion about Massimo Dutti stuff? TIA



They make really cool clothes and good quality too. So far, I haven't been disappointed with Massimo Dutti. It's the same owner as Zara and Bershka.



anitalilac said:


> love your massimo oversize sweater..love it I tell ya!!



It's 85% camel hair and 15% cashmere ... the color is really fab. Only one problem, it's itchy when worn in warmer temperatures unless you have a long sleeve shirt on. I've never had camel hair before so I wasn't aware of the itchy factor LOL! 



Kurka_Paulina said:


> This is one of my favourite outfits of yours
> 
> I finally made it through the whole thread! Now I just have to keep up with it
> 
> I loved looking at the pictures from Sophie's baptism, everything looked magical! And well, I can't help but wonder what did your wedding look like? It must've been one of the most beautiful weddings ever!



The Maje outfit is also one of my all-time faves!!! I can't wait to wear it again, next time with opaque tights as the weather is getting colder. Thanks for reading the whole thread. As for my wedding, here are some pics. My dress had red accents and roses at the train (also fresh red roses at the back of my hair). When people asked and I said it's partly red, they all had a strange look on their faces ... it's difficult to explain without seeing the dress.


----------



## La Vanguardia

*... black and navy ...*

Many say it's a fashion faux pas to combine blue and black, but heck, I decided to combine the two colors on this busy day of business meetings.

I really like the draping (and pockets) on this silk dress ... very Lanvin-esque like. I wore it before without the belt and here's a link to the previous post so you can compare: http://forum.purseblog.com/the-wardrobe/lavans-closet-the-wardrobe-of-30-something-gal-571677-83.html#post16635494 

Oh, and I wanted to wear my faux pearls Claire's necklace (the one I've transformed and made shorter in the Maje outfit) but completely forgot as I was in a rush. I think it would have made the outfit even more Lanvin-esque!

- Coat from Asia
- Burberry cashmere cardigan
- Le Bleu silk dress (Singaporean brand)
- Calvin Klein croc belt
- Wolford opaque tights
- Bottega Veneta Montaigne bag
- Sergio Rossi patent Mary Jane wedges


----------



## nillacobain

La Vanguardia said:


> They make really cool clothes and good quality too. So far, I haven't been disappointed with Massimo Dutti. It's the same owner as Zara and Bershka.


 

Thank you!


----------



## floppykelly

La Vanguardia said:


> *... black and navy ...*
> 
> Many say it's a fashion faux pas to combine blue and black, but heck, I decided to combine the two colors on this busy day of business meetings.
> 
> I really like the draping (and pockets) on this silk dress ... very Lanvin-esque like. I wore it before without the belt and here's a link to the previous post so you can compare: http://forum.purseblog.com/the-ward...-30-something-gal-571677-83.html#post16635494
> 
> Oh, and I wanted to wear my faux pearls Claire's necklace (the one I've transformed and made shorter in the Maje outfit) but completely forgot as I was in a rush. I think it would have made the outfit even more Lanvin-esque!
> 
> - Coat from Asia
> - Burberry cashmere cardigan
> - Le Bleu silk dress (Singaporean brand)
> - Calvin Klein croc belt
> - Wolford opaque tights
> - Bottega Veneta Montaigne bag
> - Sergio Rossi patent Mary Jane wedges



Love this!


----------



## Kurka_Paulina

Thanks so much for the wedding pictures! Everything is as beautiful as I imagined.


----------



## mrsDIY88

gorgeous wedding gown!!!  lovely details.  i think red and white really suits you. 

the navy dress really is rather Lanvin-esque.   great utilisation of summer clothes (singaporean brand dress) and extending the wear by layering on the opaque tights, cardi and coat!   you're really inspiring me to shop my closet instead of going out to buy more clothes randomly.


----------



## mrsDIY88

oh and another thing. i just LOVE dresses with pockets.  

very fun to wear.  and nice when you stand up in a business meeting, and just happen to have these pockets to put your hands in occasionally.  very comfy and cool.


----------



## Hermia

Beautifully simple: simply beautiful! I love this look. x


----------



## onebagatime

love this look!


----------



## mrb4bags

The wedding pics are gorgeous.  

Love the combo of blue and black.  It's chic.


----------



## Julide

*LaVan* your wedding photos are beautiful!! I can only imagine what the details of the dress were like!! Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## mssw157

Your wedding dress looks fab, as a matter of fact does everything in that photo!! What a gorgeous church! 
Love the blue and black outfit. The dress is just beautiful. 

This is one of my favourite threads! Guaranteed to pick me up! Thanks LaVan. xx


----------



## monap_1981

Love this dress!  It looks great on you!




La Vanguardia said:


> *... black and navy ...*
> 
> Many say it's a fashion faux pas to combine blue and black, but heck, I decided to combine the two colors on this busy day of business meetings.
> 
> I really like the draping (and pockets) on this silk dress ... very Lanvin-esque like. I wore it before without the belt and here's a link to the previous post so you can compare: http://forum.purseblog.com/the-ward...-30-something-gal-571677-83.html#post16635494
> 
> Oh, and I wanted to wear my faux pearls Claire's necklace (the one I've transformed and made shorter in the Maje outfit) but completely forgot as I was in a rush. I think it would have made the outfit even more Lanvin-esque!
> 
> - Coat from Asia
> - Burberry cashmere cardigan
> - Le Bleu silk dress (Singaporean brand)
> - Calvin Klein croc belt
> - Wolford opaque tights
> - Bottega Veneta Montaigne bag
> - Sergio Rossi patent Mary Jane wedges


----------



## lara0112

love the black and navy 

about Z&V dress - to me the pic looks great BUT I get where you are coming from. I am also of the 'rather a size bigger than smaller' brigade . so if you think you will not wear like this, return it/ exchange it. no point to have it lying around the house.


----------



## anitalilac

La Vanguardia said:


> *... black and navy ...*
> 
> Many say it's a fashion faux pas to combine blue and black, but heck, I decided to combine the two colors on this busy day of business meetings.
> 
> I really like the draping (and pockets) on this silk dress ... very Lanvin-esque like. I wore it before without the belt and here's a link to the previous post so you can compare: http://forum.purseblog.com/the-ward...-30-something-gal-571677-83.html#post16635494
> 
> Oh, and I wanted to wear my faux pearls Claire's necklace (the one I've transformed and made shorter in the Maje outfit) but completely forgot as I was in a rush. I think it would have made the outfit even more Lanvin-esque!
> 
> - Coat from Asia
> - Burberry cashmere cardigan
> - Le Bleu silk dress (Singaporean brand)
> - Calvin Klein croc belt
> - Wolford opaque tights
> - Bottega Veneta Montaigne bag
> - Sergio Rossi patent Mary Jane wedges


 that shade of blue goes well with black!! love your bag..


----------



## Ivy Lin

I'm so loving the navy dress! It's gorgeous.


----------



## La Vanguardia

*Thank you everyone! *



floppykelly said:


> Love this!





Hermia said:


> Beautifully simple: simply beautiful! I love this look. x





onebagatime said:


> love this look!





monap_1981 said:


> Love this dress!  It looks great on you!





anitalilac said:


> that shade of blue goes well with black!! love your bag..





Ivy Lin said:


> I'm so loving the navy dress! It's gorgeous.



WOW! The Lanvin-esque dress is a winner with you gals! When I first tried it on, I actually didn't think too much of it. Then, I thought about it overnight and wondered how it'll look with a belt. So, I went back the next day to Takashimaya Department Store and tried it on with a belt. It was a hit! 



mrsDIY88 said:


> great utilisation of summer clothes (singaporean brand dress) and extending the wear by layering on the opaque tights, cardi and coat!   you're really inspiring me to shop my closet instead of going out to buy more clothes randomly.



I wear A LOT of my dresses year round and just layer them. This way, I can wear them most of the time! Shopping randomly is also good as long as you can incorporate your new purchases into your existing wardrobe for another look ... kwim.  

Oh, and I definitely agree with you about the pockets! 



mrb4bags said:


> The wedding pics are gorgeous.





Kurka_Paulina said:


> Thanks so much for the wedding pictures! Everything is as beautiful as I imagined.





Julide said:


> *LaVan* your wedding photos are beautiful!! I can only imagine what the details of the dress were like!! Thanks for sharing!!





mssw157 said:


> Your wedding dress looks fab, as a matter of fact does everything in that photo!! What a gorgeous church!



Thanks for letting me share my wedding pictures. It was a very memorable day and we had LOADS OF FUN!!!!! That was more than 5 years ago and I still reminisce about it as if it were yesterday. The nice thing is when we meet friends who were at our wedding, they also say how much fun they had and that is ALWAYS flattering to hear! 



lara0112 said:


> about Z&V dress - to me the pic looks great BUT I get where you are coming from. I am also of the 'rather a size bigger than smaller' brigade . so if you think you will not wear like this, return it/ exchange it. no point to have it lying around the house.



I'm going to exchange it and I do hope they still have the bigger size available.


----------



## La Vanguardia

*... neutrals ...*

I combined so many neutral colors in this outfit such as black, grey, cream, oak and nude pink ... I hope it's not too much! 

Lately, I've been into the long cardigan look and as DD and I were out and about in town, I bought 2 merino wool long cardigans (black similar to the one I'm wearing and a camel one with buttons) at a local boutique! They are so soft and super quality at a reasonable price. They're also perfect for autumn and great for layering in the dead of winter. Actually, the thick cashmere/silk one I'm wearing is enough for autumn as an alternative to a light coat.

There's more ... I also bought 2 other colors of this H&M shirt I'm wearing (navy and cream) as it's the perfect length (for me) to wear with leggings as it hides my thighs and belly! 

Okay, I have to stop shopping now. But I figured these are BASICS that I can ALWAYS WEAR! And, who knows if I'll find the perfect fit for me again later on! I tend to buy sometimes in multiples if I like a particular style ... just like my recent Zadig & Voltaire sweater dresses that are almost identical!

- Modissa cashmere/silk long cardigan
- Benetton long sleeve shirt
- H&M short sleeve shirt
- Tally Weijl leggings
- Mulberry Alexa bag
- Gucci boots
- Claire's necklace


----------



## queennadine

Perfect again! I'm loving your legging/layering/tall boot looks!


----------



## Samia

Cool layering!


----------



## La Vanguardia

Thank you *queennadine *and *Samia!*


----------



## La Vanguardia

queennadine said:


> LOVE your latest outfit! I'll have to try camel and gray this season.
> 
> I was still thinking about your oversized Massimo Dutti cardi and how much I loved the look...so I went out this weekend and got a similar one a few sizes too big to wear just like yours!
> 
> Now I need to run around to try and find a necklace similar to the one from Claire's! *You should make a 'Must Have' shopping list for us each week!*



Here's my *MUST HAVE *for the week: 

*Slip dresses:*
You might think it's passé but they are a MUST HAVE item for me and I wear them throughout the year. I especially like the silk ones with lace details at the decollette and bottom. 

I have 8 slip dresses from different brands such as Agent Provocateur, Blumarine, Odd Molly, H&M and others. Five of them are silk and the rest are jersey. My favorite is my silk violet Blumarine one as I love the lace details on the decollette and bottom.

They are a "must have" because they:

1. Guard against showing off body parts from sheer dresses/skirts.

2. Absorb sweat from the body and protect clothes from showing unwanted sweat marks. In summer, this is particularly useful and, contrary to popular belief, they DON'T make you feel any hotter.

3. Keep you warm in winter. Yeap, even the thin silk slip dresses work marvels! Add some wool/cashmere tights and you're ready to go ... and this is coming from someone who lives in a COLD climate!

4. Add a bit of flamboyance to your outfit. When you cross your legs or when a gentle wind blows on your dress or skirt, the lace detail at the bottom of your slip dress is a nice touch! Or, when the neckline is too low, the lace peeping out a teeny bit from the slip dress is more chic than a bra IMHO.

5. Help against STATIC! Oh, gosh, this is one of my worst nightmares in winter, especially when the different materials/fabrics clash from my tights and clothes. My silk slip dresses act as a barrier ... provided my outer garment is not polyester. Can you believe there is no anti-static spray in this country (at least I've never seen one in the supermarket) and my friend always has to get me some each time she goes to Asia.


----------



## jenayb

La, may I ask where you were married? Pardon my ignorance. That church is absolutely amazing and... Well, let's just say I may have ideas....


----------



## anitalilac

La Vanguardia said:


> *... neutrals ...*
> 
> I combined so many neutral colors in this outfit such as black, grey, cream, oak and nude pink ... I hope it's not too much!
> 
> Lately, I've been into the long cardigan look and as DD and I were out and about in town, I bought 2 merino wool long cardigans (black similar to the one I'm wearing and a camel one with buttons) at a local boutique! They are so soft and super quality at a reasonable price. They're also perfect for autumn and great for layering in the dead of winter. Actually, the thick cashmere/silk one I'm wearing is enough for autumn as an alternative to a light coat.
> 
> There's more ... I also bought 2 other colors of this H&M shirt I'm wearing (navy and cream) as it's the perfect length (for me) to wear with leggings as it hides my thighs and belly!
> 
> Okay, I have to stop shopping now. But I figured these are BASICS that I can ALWAYS WEAR! And, who knows if I'll find the perfect fit for me again later on! I tend to buy sometimes in multiples if I like a particular style ... just like my recent Zadig & Voltaire sweater dresses that are almost identical!
> 
> - Modissa cashmere/silk long cardigan
> - Benetton long sleeve shirt
> - H&M short sleeve shirt
> - Tally Weijl leggings
> - Mulberry Alexa bag
> - Gucci boots
> - Claire's necklace



You like you are 5'10"!!
Love this outfit too..


----------



## Deborah1986

_OMG those gucci boots are stunning!!!!_:urock:


----------



## Samia

La Vanguardia said:


> *... neutrals ...*
> 
> I combined so many neutral colors in this outfit such as black, grey, cream, oak and nude pink ... I hope it's not too much!
> 
> Lately, I've been into the long cardigan look and as DD and I were out and about in town, I bought 2 merino wool long cardigans (black similar to the one I'm wearing and a camel one with buttons) at a local boutique! They are so soft and super quality at a reasonable price. They're also perfect for autumn and great for layering in the dead of winter. Actually, the thick cashmere/silk one I'm wearing is enough for autumn as an alternative to a light coat.
> 
> There's more ... I also bought 2 other colors of this H&M shirt I'm wearing (navy and cream) as it's the perfect length (for me) to wear with leggings as it hides my thighs and belly!
> 
> Okay, I have to stop shopping now. But I figured these are BASICS that I can ALWAYS WEAR! And, who knows if I'll find the perfect fit for me again later on! I tend to buy sometimes in multiples if I like a particular style ... just like my recent Zadig & Voltaire sweater dresses that are almost identical!
> 
> - Modissa cashmere/silk long cardigan
> - Benetton long sleeve shirt
> - H&M short sleeve shirt
> - Tally Weijl leggings
> - Mulberry Alexa bag
> - Gucci boots
> - Claire's necklace


 
*Lavan*, I would like to see a close up of your ring, if possible


----------



## queennadine

La Vanguardia said:


> Here's my *MUST HAVE *for the week:
> 
> *Slip dresses:*
> You might think it's passé but they are a MUST HAVE item for me and I wear them throughout the year. I especially like the silk ones with lace details at the decollette and bottom.
> 
> I have 8 slip dresses from different brands such as Agent Provocateur, Blumarine, Odd Molly, H&M and others. Five of them are silk and the rest are jersey. My favorite is my silk violet Blumarine one as I love the lace details on the decollette and bottom.
> 
> They are a "must have" because they:
> 
> 1. Guard against showing off body parts from sheer dresses/skirts.
> 
> 2. Absorb sweat from the body and protect clothes from showing unwanted sweat marks. In summer, this is particularly useful and, contrary to popular belief, they DON'T make you feel any hotter.
> 
> 3. Keep you warm in winter. Yeap, even the thin silk slip dresses work marvels! Add some wool/cashmere tights and you're ready to go ... and this is coming from someone who lives in a COLD climate!
> 
> 4. Add a bit of flamboyance to your outfit. When you cross your legs or when a gentle wind blows on your dress or skirt, the lace detail at the bottom of your slip dress is a nice touch! Or, when the neckline is too low, the lace peeping out a teeny bit from the slip dress is more chic than a bra IMHO.
> 
> 5. Help against STATIC! Oh, gosh, this is one of my worst nightmares in winter, especially when the different materials/fabrics clash from my tights and clothes. My silk slip dresses act as a barrier ... provided my outer garment is not polyester. Can you believe there is no anti-static spray in this country (at least I've never seen one in the supermarket) and my friend always has to get me some each time she goes to Asia.



Awesome! I never knew slip dresses did all of that! Thank you!!!


----------



## Elina0408

The slip dresses that I have seen you wearing reminds me of 20's? (If I am not mistaken though and the sweet memories of my well dressed aunt that I love her so, so very much!). Thank you for bringing back these memories and I am thinking of buying some too! Do you have in mind any particular brand??


----------



## Stephanie*

LAVan, I am thinking of buying the Chanel sunglasses you featured in a recent post with the bows, the ones you have, are they the larger version or the smaller version do you know? model 70 or 71? im debating about whether I should choose larger or smaller. I tried them both on a couple of weeks ago, but couldn't make up my mind! TIA


----------



## laurayuki

I NEED some slip dresses ! as i am wearing this wool blend moschino outfit and even though it has a inner slip i'm still kind of itchy hmmm I NEEED~ starting to look now hmm


----------



## La Vanguardia

*Thank you everyone! *

Here are some of my slip dresses. From L to R: 
- Nude silk Odd Molly
- Blue silk Odd Molly
- Black/pink silk Agent Provocateur
- Light violet silk Blumarine
- Fuchsia silk H&M
- Stripes jersey Sonya Rykiel for H&M

* The others I have are simple solid black/white jersey that are folded with my camisoles.

As I mentioned, my favorite is the Blumarine because it literally goes with everything ... perfect thickness, length (the straps are not adjustable), cut and lovely lace details. The Agent Provocateur feels glamorous and perfect for adding a bit of poof in dresses/skirts. But it's quite thin/transparent lace. The Odd Molly ones are also comfortable and come in different colors.









jenaywins said:


> La, may I ask where you were married? Pardon my ignorance. That church is absolutely amazing and... Well, let's just say I may have ideas....



I got married in Luzern, Switzerland. The church, built in 1666, is the oldest baroque church in Switzerland. Here's a link to the church with more pics:

http://www.jesuitenkirche-luzern.ch/galerie.htm

Oooh, which places are you thinking of getting married?



anitalilac said:


> You like you are 5'10"!! Love this outfit too..



Woohoo! Gotta love it when I can look taller! Though I'm more like 4'10" LOL!



queennadine said:


> Awesome! I never knew slip dresses did all of that! Thank you!!!



I didn't think of it too until I started to use them. I mostly wanted to add a bit of glamour underneath my clothes and then I realized how practical and useful slip dresses are ... and I was hooked!



Elina0408 said:


> The slip dresses that I have seen you wearing reminds me of 20's? (If I am not mistaken though and the sweet memories of my well dressed aunt that I love her so, so very much!). Thank you for bringing back these memories and I am thinking of buying some too! Do you have in mind any particular brand??



Try Odd Molly because I think they always have slip dresses. I've seen them in nude, blue, dark brown, and fuchsia. While I do think my Agent Provocateur one is fabulous, it's quite pricey really for what it is LOL!



Stephanie* said:


> LAVan, I am thinking of buying the Chanel sunglasses you featured in a recent post with the bows, the ones you have, are they the larger version or the smaller version do you know? model 70 or 71? im debating about whether I should choose larger or smaller. I tried them both on a couple of weeks ago, but couldn't make up my mind! TIA



I have the smaller model. The big one was TOO BIG for me. They're great sunnies and hope you enjoy them as much as I do mine.



laurayuki said:


> I NEED some slip dresses ! as i am wearing this wool blend moschino outfit and even though it has a inner slip i'm still kind of itchy hmmm I NEEED~ starting to look now hmm



Oh, yeah, baby! You need slip dresses to the rescue! 



Deborah1986 said:


> _OMG those gucci boots are stunning!!!!_



I got them almost 10 years ago at Gucci in Monaco. They're only kitten heels so just add a bit of height ... and super comfortable. I wear them often in autumn/winter &#8212; rain, snow or shine. But I do waterproof and condition them every now, including a yearly check at the cobblers. I  them to bits so I'm afraid of breaking them.

Here's a better picture:







Samia said:


> *Lavan*, I would like to see a close up of your ring, if possible



Here are some pics that I posted previously (lvpiggy has the same ring):


----------



## mrb4bags

Slip dresses sound like something I need to invest in.

Love those Gucci boots.  Gucci put out a similar pair this year, a riding boot, named Charlotte after Caroline of Monaco DD.  They sponsored or designed her equestrian outfit.


----------



## Samia

Thanks Lavan! so its the VCA ring, I couldn't make out in your outfit pic.


----------



## laurayuki

la van! where do you buy odd molly stuff ? i searched around online and there's not much in .  help!


----------



## JCinwrppingppr

oh wow!! i haven't worn slips in quite some time..I had some in high school because my mother insisted that proper ladies always wore slips underneath dresses and skirts but once I got to college I totally stopped wearing them! But there have definitely been rare occasions where my outfit would have benefitted from a slip. I think I still have them around here somewhere! Thanks for the tip LaVan..and both you and Piggy have now inspired my love for this VCA ring!!!


----------



## kat99

LaVan, I LOVE your slip collection! Have you checked out Collette Dinnigan? I think her clothing is very much your style as well and she has beautiful slips (an Austrailian designer). I also have your AP slip (and matching bra/panty set, I believe it is called Fifi!)


----------



## mrsDIY88

thanks for the great tips about Slip Dresses.  I think you've converted a few of us here to consider them.  great timing too, with winter around the corner, if slips can help to avoid static cling, then i'm all for it.


----------



## La Vanguardia

*Thank you everyone! *



mrb4bags said:


> Love those Gucci boots.  Gucci put out a similar pair this year, a riding boot, named Charlotte after Caroline of Monaco DD.  They sponsored or designed her equestrian outfit.



Thanks for the hint ... those Charlotte boots look fabulous. I wonder how comfy they are. One thing I really like about my Gucci boots is that the length is just right and perfectly sits below my knee (NOT IN THE MIDDLE, which can look silly on petites). Otherwise, I'll go for OTK boots! 



Samia said:


> Thanks Lavan! so its the VCA ring, I couldn't make out in your outfit pic.







laurayuki said:


> la van! where do you buy odd molly stuff ? i searched around online and there's not much in .  help!



I got mine from local department stores here that carry Odd Molly. Online, I found these while googling (have no idea though how these stores are):

http://deepfling.com/oddmolly/

http://www.huset-shop.com/array-m-52.html?page=2

http://www.bohemiadesign.co.uk/odd-molly-m11?gclid=CIvbyaen1aQCFciDDgodZTqIKQ



JCinwrppingppr said:


> oh wow!! i haven't worn slips in quite some time..I had some in high school because my mother insisted that proper ladies always wore slips underneath dresses and skirts but once I got to college I totally stopped wearing them! But there have definitely been rare occasions where my outfit would have benefitted from a slip. I think I still have them around here somewhere! Thanks for the tip LaVan..and both you and Piggy have now inspired my love for this VCA ring!!!



We tend to sometimes think of slips as old fashioned and boring. But there are really some cute and fabulous ones out there. I think mine don't look so "grandmaish" kwim. 

Oooh, go have a look at the VCA ring. It's definitely a piece of art ... okay, I'm biased LOL!



kat99 said:


> LaVan, I LOVE your slip collection! Have you checked out Collette Dinnigan? I think her clothing is very much your style as well and she has beautiful slips (an Austrailian designer). I also have your AP slip (and matching bra/panty set, I believe it is called Fifi!)



Woohoo ... we're slip twins! I've seen the matching bra/panty set and it's very pretty. Thanks for the tip on Collette Dinnigan ... I'm going to check out her designs.



mrsDIY88 said:


> thanks for the great tips about Slip Dresses.  I think you've converted a few of us here to consider them.  great timing too, with winter around the corner, if slips can help to avoid static cling, then i'm all for it.



The problem is many times silk dresses/skirts have polyester linings ... or coats have polyester linings that touch our silk clothes. Coupled with nylon/polyester tights, it's a disaster in the making. At least the silk slip adds as an extra guard between the tights and the dress, but for the coat, you still need to spray it with anti-static spray. I heard rubbing dryer sheets also work.


----------



## La Vanguardia

*... geneva II ...*

Well, I went to Geneva again to exchange my Zadig & Voltaire merino wool sweater dress to a bigger size. It fits so much better now! 

More pics from my trip are in my blog: www.deuxarmoires.com

I extended the wearability of my short sleeve denim dress by layering it. Here's a link to my previous post with the dress worn alone: http://forum.purseblog.com/the-wardrobe/lavans-closet-the-wardrobe-of-30-something-gal-571677-83.html#post16635652

- Burberry trench coat with Chanel brooch
- Modissa long merino wool cardigan (local brand)
- Le Bleu denim dress (Singaporean brand)
- Accessorize shawl
- Leather boots from Argentina
- Le Bourget Paris nylon stockings
- Louis Vuitton Neverfull MM Stephen Sprouse "Roses" bag
- Chanel sunglasses
- Guy de Jean umbrella


----------



## cjy

So chic!! Love the boots!!!!!!


----------



## anitalilac

love the boots..again love the trench and everything else too!!
where in Argentina did you get the boots if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## dkli14

I love the way you layered the long cardigan over the short sleeved denim dress.  It looks so much more fresh to the eye compared to pairing it with a regular cardigan.  You just completely revamped my fall work wardrobe.  I'm going to steal that trick and pair my long cardigans with my summer work dresses.  Thanks LaVan! :urock:


----------



## Butterfly_77

Hi M.

love your recent outfits - very clever to get some wear of summer dresses right into fall 

Your different pics of you wearing the Burberry trench coat made me decide on the spot to buy also one in beige/honey and black. Can't wait to X-Mas shopping in London in December 

Regarding the long cardigans from Modissa: are they from this year's collection? Will be in Zurich in the next two weeks and plan to buy some wool cardis/V-necks at Modissa as well. How are they quality wise?


----------



## queennadine

Super cute again! Quick question: I noticed you mentioned that you waterproof your boots. How do you do that? Does it really work?


----------



## mrsDIY88

great outlfit, with that long cardi. 

hey, can you share your thoughts about belts? You've had some nice outfits recently, changing the look with belts.  when to use a thin belt, when to use a thicker belt? what's the perfect range of belts to get?


----------



## laurayuki

thank you la van! i will check them out. bought some stuff from CK and Honeydew intimates in the mean time


----------



## La Vanguardia

*Thank you everyone! *



cjy said:


> So chic!! Love the boots!!!!!!



It's not so easy to find this color so I'm glad I bought these boots. 



anitalilac said:


> where in Argentina did you get the boots if you don't mind me asking?



I bought them at a small store in Calle Florida years ago. They were a bargain. I don't remember the exact cost ... maybe even only USD 50 or something!



DonnaK483 said:


> I love the way you layered the long cardigan over the short sleeved denim dress.  It looks so much more fresh to the eye compared to pairing it with a regular cardigan.  You just completely revamped my fall work wardrobe.  I'm going to steal that trick and pair my long cardigans with my summer work dresses.  Thanks LaVan! :urock:



I'm glad I could inspire you! I'm really into the long cardigan look lately ... they're sooooooo comfy! Funnily enough, before I thought long cardis would make me look like a shrimp and emphasize my shortness, but with the right proportions, they work!



Butterfly_77 said:


> Your different pics of you wearing the Burberry trench coat made me decide on the spot to buy also one in beige/honey and black. Can't wait to X-Mas shopping in London in December
> 
> Regarding the long cardigans from Modissa: are they from this year's collection? Will be in Zurich in the next two weeks and plan to buy some wool cardis/V-necks at Modissa as well. How are they quality wise?



Woohoo!!!  Congratulations on your Burberry trenches!!! I hope you enjoy wearing them and they're so perfect this time of the year.

As for Modissa, my cardigans are from this season. The quality is quite good ... very soft, comfortable, and no pilling so far. Plus, they're very well priced (for Swiss standards LOL!). They come in different lengths/colors and you can choose between cashmere/silk blend or merino wool. Just avoid the cashmere/silk blend poncho because although it's super comfy and soft, when I wore my light brown/beige one with black cotton shorts/shirts (see picture on Geneva I trip), there was lint all over my clothes. I think it only works with jersey/nylons/silk so that the lint falls off and doesn't get stuck in your cotton clothes.



queennadine said:


> Super cute again! Quick question: I noticed you mentioned that you waterproof your boots. How do you do that? Does it really work?



I first clean my shoes with conditioner, sometimes polish too, and then apply the waterproof spray. It does help in maintaining my leather shoes and, so far, they're doing great. I use Collonil Premium Protect or a heavy-duty waterproof spray for Gore-Tex and hiking boots.



laurayuki said:


> thank you la van! i will check them out. bought some stuff from CK and Honeydew intimates in the mean time



You're welcome! Enjoy your new slip dresses!



mrsDIY88 said:


> hey, can you share your thoughts about belts? You've had some nice outfits recently, changing the look with belts.  when to use a thin belt, when to use a thicker belt? what's the perfect range of belts to get?



Mmm ... this requires a bit of thinking. This is what I've tried so far and kind of works for me:

*Wide belts*
With pencil skirts and fitted tops to accentuate my waist.

*Medium belts*
So far, I've only worn them with jeans and denim skirts but not really to shape my clothes or something.

*Thin belts*
With dresses that have a somewhat fitted torso and A-line bottom. Otherwise, with loose-fitting sweater dresses if I want to relax the look a bit and break the silhouette. I think it can also be worn with fitted/pencil cut dresses to break the silhouette and accentuate the waist.

Hope that helps!


----------



## NicoleV1987

Your VC&A ring is absolutely stunning La Van!


----------



## queennadine

Thanks a million *LaVan*!!!


----------



## Hurrem1001

I wish I could come and live in your closet, I really do!


----------



## Lady_J

OMG. I have spent just over a week, an hour each day with a cup of tea snuggling under my duvet to read your thread. ALL 95 pages. I am astounded by your sense of style and ability to look so well put together. You truly are an inspiration, I can only hope to have your grace and elegance when I grow up 

I am actually quite sad that I've come to the last page :cry:​


----------



## RedDuchess

Simply Gorg


----------



## montseta

LaVan, thanks for your advice on slip dresses. This weekend I bought a knit dress at H&M and although I couldn't find a silk one there, bought a simple one and it's perfect: the dress does not cling to my body and it covers a bit of the decolleté so I can wear it for work. Thanks, great advice!

I still have to try the long cardigans though. I'm very short (1,53 cm) and have always thought it will amke me look even shorter... but will also follow your advice and try!


----------



## Stephanie*

LaVan, I notice you have 2 x shoe stands next to your dressing table (ideal for showpiece shoes or for storing the ones you use the most id imagine), im wondering what type of shop in which  you found these stands?


----------



## La Vanguardia

*Thank you everyone! *



NicoleV1987 said:


> Your VC&A ring is absolutely stunning La Van!



It's my holy grail ring! 



queennadine said:


> Thanks a million *LaVan*!!!



You're welcome! 



coachlover1000 said:


> I wish I could come and live in your closet, I really do!





RedDuchess said:


> Simply Gorg





Lady_J said:


> OMG. I have spent just over a week, an hour each day with a cup of tea snuggling under my duvet to read your thread. ALL 95 pages. I am astounded by your sense of style and ability to look so well put together. You truly are an inspiration, I can only hope to have your grace and elegance when I grow up
> 
> I am actually quite sad that I've come to the last page :cry:​



Thanks so much for reading and following my thread. I'm really flattered and, at the same time, happy that I could provide a bit of inspiration.



montseta said:


> LaVan, thanks for your advice on slip dresses. This weekend I bought a knit dress at H&M and although I couldn't find a silk one there, bought a simple one and it's perfect: the dress does not cling to my body and it covers a bit of the decolleté so I can wear it for work. Thanks, great advice!
> 
> I still have to try the long cardigans though. I'm very short (1,53 cm) and have always thought it will amke me look even shorter... but will also follow your advice and try!



Yay! Glad the slip dress you bought works well. As for long cardigans, it's quite tricky to find the right proportion to our frame. I'm only 4'10" so there's hope ... just keep on searching and try them as much as you can.



Stephanie* said:


> LaVan, I notice you have 2 x shoe stands next to your dressing table (ideal for showpiece shoes or for storing the ones you use the most id imagine), im wondering what type of shop in which  you found these stands?



They're custom made by a hobby carpenter so I'm afraid you won't find them in shops. You can PM member guccigal as her brother made them. Hope that helps!


----------



## La Vanguardia

*What to pack &#8212; Five days on business*

I was away on business and I'd like to share with you how I packed. As I was working in the back end, my outfits were business casual.

*Full details in my blog: http://www.deuxarmoires.com
*

*Left outfit:*
- Zadig & Voltaire merino wool sweater dress
- Hanro lace/cotton camisole
- J. Crew sequened belt
- Wolford wool tights
- Sergio Rossi patent Mary Jane wedges
- Chanel sunglasses

*Right outfit:*
- Zadig & Voltaire merino wool sweater dress
- Benetton camisole
- Ann Taylor thin belt
- Falke anthracite opaque tights
- Tory Burch Reva ballerinas
- Chanel sunglasses
- Murano glass necklace from Venice







*Left outfit:*
- Zadig & Voltaire merino wool long drape cardigan
- Zara leggings
- Benetton long shirt
- Dolce & Gabbana belt
- Sergio Rossi patent Mary Jane wedges
- Chanel sunglasses

*Right outfit:*
- Etro dress
- Modissa merino wool long cardigan
- Wolford wool tights
- Sergio Rossi patent Mary Jane wedges
- Chanel sunglasses






One of these outfits was "extra" ... just in case. I ended up wearing the right one.

*Left outfit:*
- Ann Taylor dress
- La Perla long sleeve shirt
- Falke opaque tights
- Sergio Rossi patent Mary Jane wedges
- Chanel sunglasses
- Claire's necklace

*Right outfit:*
- H&M knit dress
- La Perla long sleeve shirt
- Falke opaque tights
- Sergio Rossi patent Mary Jane wedges
- Chanel sunglasses
- Claire's necklace






*Outerwear:*
- Burberry trench
- Wool beret from Spain
- Louis Vuitton wool stole
- Chanel sunglasses


----------



## Julide

*LaVan* I love your business attire!!The Chanel brooch on your trench...Love it!!!


----------



## shoogrrl

*LaVan* - So well thought out on packing for your business trip!!  Really great packing tips too.  I'd love to invest in a Burberry trench sometime soon... any tips on your fav style/color/vendor?


----------



## onebagatime

so neat and pretty! you are such an inspiration. Thanks so much for sharing--it's such a treat!


----------



## Sammyjoe

You really do knock it out the park *La Van*, I love the drapy cardi and the dresses, the trench just makes everything chic. Loving it lady 

Dont be sad *Lady J* As long as *La Van *kindly provides her time we will still be treated to regular eye candy!


----------



## Kurka_Paulina

I love the grey drape cardigan teamed with the belt! You looked stunning as usual


----------



## Samia

Love all your outfits from your recent business trip!! And just checked your blog for the same post and very clever packing


----------



## Martina_Italy

La Vanguardia said:


> *... denim, lilac, and honey ...*





La Vanguardia said:


> *... oak ...*





La Vanguardia said:


> *... black and navy ...*





Hi La Van!!! 

It's been a while since I last checked the thread..I have been super busy. I'm happy to see that your great sense of style is the same!!! 
I'm in love with your Burberrry trench, this is the PERFECT trench IMO: the lenght, the shade of color, everything!!! And it looks great on you!
I also like to combine black and blue, I don't think it's a faux pas, especially if you are wearing electric blue..like in this pics!!


----------



## La Vanguardia

*Thank you everyone! *



Julide said:


> *LaVan* I love your business attire!!The Chanel brooch on your trench...Love it!!!



I'm a big fan of business casual as I hate wearing suits lol! Oh, yes, the Chanel brooch adds a bit of character to the trench. I highly recommend wearing one to differentiate and personalize your trench from the rest. 



onebagatime said:


> so neat and pretty! you are such an inspiration. Thanks so much for sharing--it's such a treat!





Samia said:


> Love all your outfits from your recent business trip!! And just checked your blog for the same post and very clever packing



Glad I could share my packing tips. 



shoogrrl said:


> I'd love to invest in a Burberry trench sometime soon... any tips on your fav style/color/vendor?



I like the Buckingham model since it's the perfect length and shape for my frame. All I needed to do was shorten the sleeves and lift the belt holders. For color, I'd recommend black or any shade of beige that suits your skin tone. If you can, buy both!



Sammyjoe said:


> You really do knock it out the park *La Van*, I love the drapy cardi and the dresses, the trench just makes everything chic. Loving it lady





Kurka_Paulina said:


> I love the grey drape cardigan teamed with the belt! You looked stunning as usual



It was quite hard to find the perfect drape cardigan for my size. Others are too long as if I'm sweeping the floor. The only flaw with mine is that the middle back part doesn't cover my bum so whenever I wear leggings with it, I have to wear a long shirt underneath.



Martina_Italy said:


> I also like to combine black and blue, I don't think it's a faux pas, especially if you are wearing electric blue..like in this pics!!



I'm a black/blue and brown/black lover LOL! I seriously think it all boils down to how you combine these colors and what you're wearing.


----------



## La Vanguardia

*... black, grey and nude ...*

DD and I had routine check ups at the docs and were out and about running errands. I seem to be stuck in a leggings rut at the moment ... I know I've been saying it since forever but I need to seriously unpack most of my winter clothes.

I think winter has finally arrived so it's time for wool coats and give the trenches a break. As for my sort of OTK boots, I've had them for years even before the over-the-knee phenomenon started. The reason why I bought them is because they're fully lined in fur ... perfect for keeping my feet warm and they're soooo comfortable! Who knew they'd even be in fashion now lol!

- Prada wool/lace coat
- H&M shirt
- Zara leggings
- Capriccio boots (local boutique)
- Louis Vuitton wool stole
- Prada nylon messenger bag with a Prada butterfly charm
- Claire's necklace






*... details of my necklace ...*

On my way home last week from my business trip, I quickly passed by Claire's and got myself a little treat. The necklace is a little blurry in the pic, but it looks better IRL.


----------



## cjy

^^ OK I die!!! You look amazing! I love how you mix H& M, Claires,LV and Prada!!!!!!


----------



## queennadine

I LOVE your legging looks! They're giving me tons of inspiration! 

And I seriously need to go to Claire's and find some of these necklaces!


----------



## mameakua

You have an AMAZING closet..... Loved every style....


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

I love that necklace can't believe it came from Claires!


----------



## anitalilac

Great outfits La Van!! I wouldn't mind a business trip just so I can dress like that..
The problem is I don't own a business and am a stay at home mom!!


----------



## laurayuki

i really love how you pair and layer items. I need to be more mindful of that in the winter!


----------



## sweetest-dealz

What a wonderful thred! I just took a little vacation and got lost there  Enjoyed every minite of it! Thank you!


----------



## Longchamp

Hi *La Van*, love reading your posts and just read your blog--hope you continue to add to it.

I'm fascinated by the slip dresses and wanted to ask you some questions.  I'm not sure how you are wearing them--under your other clothes or alone w/ sweater and tights? 

Sorry so fashion illiterate, thanks for your help.   

Oh did I miss a pix of you in slip dress, if so could you repost or direct me where to find it.  TIA


----------



## La Vanguardia

*Thank you everyone! *


----------



## La Vanguardia

cjy said:


> ^^ OK I die!!! You look amazing! I love how you mix H& M, Claires,LV and Prada!!!!!!





queennadine said:


> And I seriously need to go to Claire's and find some of these necklaces!





~Fabulousity~ said:


> I love that necklace can't believe it came from Claires!



I've found some great finds at H&M and Claire's ... just need to look closely. For example, with this Claire's necklace, I rejected about 5 of them before picking out this one with the least imperfections! 



mameakua said:


> You have an AMAZING closet..... Loved every style....





sweetest-dealz said:


> What a wonderful thred! I just took a little vacation and got lost there  Enjoyed every minite of it! Thank you!



I'm flattered and thanks for taking the time to visit my thread! 



anitalilac said:


> Great outfits La Van!! I wouldn't mind a business trip just so I can dress like that. The problem is I don't own a business and am a stay at home mom!!



I'd also wear these clothes just out and about in town with DD ... hope that gives you some inspiration! 



laurayuki said:


> i really love how you pair and layer items. I need to be more mindful of that in the winter!



I layer lots in winter even if sometimes it doesn't look like it ... this way, I can use most of my clothes all year round. 



Longchamp said:


> I'm fascinated by the slip dresses and wanted to ask you some questions.  I'm not sure how you are wearing them--under your other clothes or alone w/ sweater and tights?



I wear them under my dresses and skirts ... no lingerie look here LOL!  You barely see them unless I'm crossing my legs or some bit of the lace from my Blumarine one pops out of my decollete. However, I also use my H&M silk fuchsia one under my eyelet skirt. Here are some previous pics:

http://forum.purseblog.com/the-wardrobe/lavans-closet-the-wardrobe-of-30-something-gal-571677-30.html#post15358822

http://forum.purseblog.com/the-wardrobe/lavans-closet-the-wardrobe-of-30-something-gal-571677-48.html#post15679698


----------



## La Vanguardia

Busy with meetings the past two days, but I managed to take pics of my outfits! 

*... bronze and camel ...*

I layered my sleeveless silk dress with a long-sleeve top so that I can wear it through winter. My top is actually a cardigan LOL! I don't have a brown long-sleeve top and as my dress has a loose fit, I decided to just wear my cardigan! Here's a link to the previous post for the summer look: http://forum.purseblog.com/the-wardrobe/lavans-closet-the-wardrobe-of-30-something-gal-571677-34.html#post15467116

By the way, this Mango coat is so old ... more than 10 years and it's still going strong!

- Gucci dress
- Kookai cardigan (worn inside the dress)
- Falke opaque tights
- Gucci boots
- Claire's necklace
- Hermès 28cm Haut à Courroies (HAC)
- Mango coat







*... purple and grey ... *

I would never wear a mini skirt to a business meeting with bare legs, but I thought I could get away with it wearing opaque tights!  Here's a link to my previous post wearing the skirt in summer: http://forum.purseblog.com/the-wardrobe/lavans-closet-the-wardrobe-of-30-something-gal-571677-68.html#post16094240

- Maje wool top
- Prada silk skirt
- DKNY opaque tights
- Capriccio boots fully lined in fur (local brand)
- Claire's necklace
- Bottega Veneta Montaigne bag
- Benetton wool coat


----------



## mrsDIY88

lovely!  i like this grey/purple/black look.  in fact, i think i like this "mini" skirt in your winter ensemble even more than back in summer.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

I love the way you layer, mix color and dif fabrics. I always try to wear things that arent too matchy matchy. I need to layer more. Keep the pics coming!


----------



## htl88

Love everything about your idea of mixing the outfits/color. I enjoy every pic. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## marie-lou

I love the grey and purple look!!


----------



## ms.l

Loooved ur wardrobe


----------



## La Vanguardia

*Hope all of you are having a fabulous weekend!*



mrsDIY88 said:


> lovely!  i like this grey/purple/black look.  in fact, i think i like this "mini" skirt in your winter ensemble even more than back in summer.





marie-lou said:


> I love the grey and purple look!!



I'll try to incorporate more this Prada mini skirt this winter. It'll give a pop of color to the cloudy/cold days!



~Fabulousity~ said:


> I love the way you layer, mix color and dif fabrics. I always try to wear things that arent too matchy matchy. I need to layer more. Keep the pics coming!



I'm still learning how to layer my casual wear (i.e. leggings, T-shirts, sweaters) and just do trial and error.  It was always easier with my dresses as I only needed cardigans over them or long-sleeved shirts underneath, but with casual wear, I find it more challenging.



ms.l said:


> Loooved ur wardrobe


----------



## La Vanguardia

*... Lace and denim ...*

Was out and about in town having a Mommy day off ... though I did meet DD and DH for lunch. 

I dressed down my Prada lace skirt wearing a denim jacket and a messenger bag. As it was sort of warm (8&#8451, I decided to layer wearing a thick silk long-sleeved top, a cashmere cardigan over it, and finished the outfit off with a denim jacket and opaque tights. Here's a link to my previous post to see this lace ensemble in spring: http://forum.purseblog.com/the-wardrobe/lavans-closet-the-wardrobe-of-30-something-gal-571677-27.html#post15324592

You see, to keep warm, you don't really need bulky clothes. The fabrics make all the difference! 

- Prada lace skirt
- Prada silk long-sleeved top
- Burberry cashmere cardigan (see the black fabric peeping out of my jacket)
- D&G denim jacket
- Wolford satin opaque tights
- Hermès silk scarf
- H&M necklace
- Prada belt
- Prada nylon messenger bag
- Prada pumps






Well, I have succumbed to skinny jeans! I passed by Zara and bought my first pair! I never liked them on me before, but I guess I just haven't found the right pair yet. The ones I got are super slim fit in stretch denim with the zipper on the side. They'll be perfect for wearing under my boots this season!

I was also window shopping for booties and really liked these ones from Sigerson Morrison ... mmm ... thinking if I should get them or not. They'll be great for casual days.


----------



## cjy

OMG your skirt is TDF!!!!!


----------



## Chi town Chanel

Wow!  This is such a great and entertaining thread.  La Van, I think you have a very well curated closet.  What makes your outfits so great is the fact that they fit so well.  So many people buy clothes for the label, then they never worry about the fit.  It is so refreshing to see clothes that are not only lovely, but fit properly.  The fact that you always choose the correct proportions really makes you look taller than your actual height too.

So far my favorite outfits/pics are: the yellow M Missoni dress, the Annex dresses (just perfect!), and the Moschino jacket from an early post with the red hearts.  For some reason I am just crazy about Moschino lately.  Maybe is is the whimsical element.  Also, I love the photo of you with your daughter and your red birkin where her cute little black and white stuffed cow is sticking out of it.  Just adorable.  Thanks for all of the wonderful pics!


----------



## bnjj

Your wardrobe is simply amazing and you know just how to put everything together.  I would never think of wearing a cardigan under a dress.  Almost every morning, I stand in my (pitiful) closet and stress about what to wear as nothing goes together.

I'm inspired by some of your non-designer items as they are more within my means.


----------



## marie-lou

I love the lace Prada skirt!!


----------



## JCinwrppingppr

I loveee the purple silk skirt!!! It fits you perfectly!


----------



## bnjj

I have just been re-reading the first few pages and again admiring your amazing closet.  I am inspired once again to re-decorate & re-organize mine.


----------



## Martina_Italy

La Vanguardia said:


> *... purple and grey ... *
> 
> 
> - Maje wool top
> - Prada silk skirt
> - DKNY opaque tights
> - Capriccio boots fully lined in fur (local brand)
> - Claire's necklace
> - Bottega Veneta Montaigne bag
> - Benetton wool coat





Love this, you look great!!!!


----------



## rock_girl

Hi LaVan!

First, I love this thread and your blog!  I am learning so much about the idea of shopping in my closet from you.    I truly feel inspired to get extended wear out of my clothes.  Thank You!!  

In fact, I have a lot of dresses that could use some cold weather additions to make them wearable.  Your post on slips as undergarments was particularly enlightening on how to do that.  In that same vein, I was wondering if you could rank and share some of your favorite tights and long sleeved undershirts by warmth, fabric & weight, style, and cost.

Thank you so much!


----------



## nvie

*La Van* - Great combination of clothes . I'm looking forward to see your skinny jeans!


----------



## mrsDIY88

GREAT outfit!!!  i really like how you've extended the wearability of lace into winter.   light coloured lace skirt sounds very spring/summer, but with the heavier weight of your prada skirt, you've really succeeded in making this a year-round wardrobe item. 

thanks for the inspiration!




La Vanguardia said:


> *... Lace and denim ...*
> 
> Was out and about in town having a Mommy day off ... though I did meet DD and DH for lunch.
> 
> I dressed down my Prada lace skirt wearing a denim jacket and a messenger bag. As it was sort of warm (8&#8451, I decided to layer wearing a thick silk long-sleeved top, a cashmere cardigan over it, and finished the outfit off with a denim jacket and opaque tights. Here's a link to my previous post to see this lace ensemble in spring: http://forum.purseblog.com/the-ward...-30-something-gal-571677-27.html#post15324592
> 
> You see, to keep warm, you don't really need bulky clothes. The fabrics make all the difference!
> 
> - Prada lace skirt
> - Prada silk long-sleeved top
> - Burberry cashmere cardigan (see the black fabric peeping out of my jacket)
> - D&G denim jacket
> - Wolford satin opaque tights
> - Hermès silk scarf
> - H&M necklace
> - Prada belt
> - Prada nylon messenger bag
> - Prada pumps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I have succumbed to skinny jeans! I passed by Zara and bought my first pair! I never liked them on me before, but I guess I just haven't found the right pair yet. The ones I got are super slim fit in stretch denim with the zipper on the side. They'll be perfect for wearing under my boots this season!
> 
> I was also window shopping for booties and really liked these ones from Sigerson Morrison ... mmm ... thinking if I should get them or not. They'll be great for casual days.


----------



## La Vanguardia

*Thank you everyone!* 



Chi town Chanel said:


> Wow!  This is such a great and entertaining thread.  La Van, I think you have a very well curated closet.  What makes your outfits so great is the fact that they fit so well.  So many people buy clothes for the label, then they never worry about the fit.  It is so refreshing to see clothes that are not only lovely, but fit properly.  The fact that you always choose the correct proportions really makes you look taller than your actual height too!



I'm really flattered by your post!  

Fit is number one in my style commandments. The right proportion/balance of a piece of clothing on your frame makes a BIG difference! You can buy the most exclusive labels but if they don't fit right and the proportion is off (applies also to the size of the pattern), it's a fashion faux pas to me! You should wear your clothes and not the other way around ... just my two cents! 



rock_girl said:


> I was wondering if you could rank and share some of your favorite tights and long sleeved undershirts by warmth, fabric & weight, style, and cost.



Almost all my tights/undershirts are lightweight since I try to avoid bulky items.

My tights according to warmth:
- Wolford merino wool and Fogal winter tights (they have winter tights in wool/cashmere/cotton blend with some pattern)
- Falke and Fogal opaque tights and Wolford satin opaque 70 (doesn't cause as much static as normal opaque tights)

My long-sleeved undershirts according to warmth:
- Icebreaker merino wool 
- Otherwise, I just wear my La Perla lycra undershirt, my normal long-sleeved shirts under dresses/shirts, or some old thermals from Marks & Spencer.



nvie said:


> I'm looking forward to see your skinny jeans!



See next post! 



mrsDIY88 said:


> GREAT outfit!!!  i really like how you've extended the wearability of lace into winter. light coloured lace skirt sounds very spring/summer, but with the heavier weight of your prada skirt, you've really succeeded in making this a year-round wardrobe item.





cjy said:


> OMG your skirt is TDF!!!!!





marie-lou said:


> I love the lace Prada skirt!!



I was obsessed with the Prada lace collection so I bought a few pieces. The lace was especially made in Switzerland ... the St. Gallen embroidery/lace is actually world renowned and count among the best in the world. 



bnjj said:


> I would never think of wearing a cardigan under a dress.



Because of the loose fit of my dress, wearing a cardigan underneath really works! Just try it and you'll never know!



JCinwrppingppr said:


> I loveee the purple silk skirt!!! It fits you perfectly!





Martina_Italy said:


> Love this, you look great!!!!



... actually among my few outfits that didn't need to be altered!


----------



## La Vanguardia

*... skinnies? ...*

Had an informal meeting so I went all casual on this warm autumn day!

OH.MY.GOD! I never thought I'd wear skinnies ... ever! The ones I tried before just looked awful on me. Until, this super slim stretch skinnies from Zara! Not only are they cheap (USD 35!), they're very comfortable too. The zip is on the side and there are no pockets ... but they're not jeggings. However, I still treat them somewhat like leggings ... meaning I need to wear long shirts to hide my bum!

Of course, I had to shorten the length. But, this time, I decided to just cut the jeans myself using plain old scissors. I then put them in the washing machine to create some fringes at the hem for a more casual/edgy look! 

Anyway, I rarely wear blazers. But since camel is in, I thought my leather blazer I've had for years could use a bit of sunshine.

Well, you might have camel and leather overdose with this outfit, but heck, it's only once in a while. By the way, I seriously feel like one of the Olsen twins in this outfit LOL! 

- Walter leather blazer
- H&M shirt
- Zara super slim stretch skinnies
- Mulberry Alexa bag
- Christian Louboutin New Simple Pumps


----------



## chloe_chanel

^^ Love that outfit combo. I actually feel like the leathers/colors compliment each other in some way. And what you did to the jeans actually looks cool; I thought they were made like that hehe.


----------



## anitalilac

La Vanguardia said:


> *... skinnies? ...*
> 
> Had an informal meeting so I went all casual on this warm autumn day!
> 
> OH.MY.GOD! I never thought I'd wear skinnies ... ever! The ones I tried before just looked awful on me. Until, this super slim stretch skinnies from Zara! Not only are they cheap (USD 35!), they're very comfortable too. The zip is on the side and there are no pockets ... but they're not jeggings. However, I still treat them somewhat like leggings ... meaning I need to wear long shirts to hide my bum!
> 
> Of course, I had to shorten the length. But, this time, I decided to just cut the jeans myself using plain old scissors. I then put them in the washing machine to create some fringes at the hem for a more casual/edgy look!
> 
> Anyway, I rarely wear blazers. But since camel is in, I thought my leather blazer I've had for years could use a bit of sunshine.
> 
> Well, you might have camel and leather overdose with this outfit, but heck, it's only once in a while. By the way, I seriously feel like one of the Olsen twins in this outfit LOL!
> 
> - Walter leather blazer
> - H&M shirt
> - Zara super slim stretch skinnies
> - Mulberry Alexa bag
> - Christian Louboutin New Simple Pumps



Glad you found the  skinny jean  cause it looks good on you!!!


----------



## lara0112

love the skinnies outfit - my daily uniform . you look great!


----------



## monap_1981

Love this outfit, the skinnies look great on you!

The blazer, bag and pumps come in different shades of camel, so there is definitely no overdose in terms of the same color.






La Vanguardia said:


> *... skinnies? ...*
> 
> Had an informal meeting so I went all casual on this warm autumn day!
> 
> OH.MY.GOD! I never thought I'd wear skinnies ... ever! The ones I tried before just looked awful on me. Until, this super slim stretch skinnies from Zara! Not only are they cheap (USD 35!), they're very comfortable too. The zip is on the side and there are no pockets ... but they're not jeggings. However, I still treat them somewhat like leggings ... meaning I need to wear long shirts to hide my bum!
> 
> Of course, I had to shorten the length. But, this time, I decided to just cut the jeans myself using plain old scissors. I then put them in the washing machine to create some fringes at the hem for a more casual/edgy look!
> 
> Anyway, I rarely wear blazers. But since camel is in, I thought my leather blazer I've had for years could use a bit of sunshine.
> 
> Well, you might have camel and leather overdose with this outfit, but heck, it's only once in a while. By the way, I seriously feel like one of the Olsen twins in this outfit LOL!
> 
> - Walter leather blazer
> - H&M shirt
> - Zara super slim stretch skinnies
> - Mulberry Alexa bag
> - Christian Louboutin New Simple Pumps


----------



## Samia

Love the outfit, you look great in the skinnies! And ofcourse every time I see that Alexa I


----------



## DC-Cutie

*LaVan* - you are ROCKIN' the skinny jeans!  Love it.  The jacket looks super soft.  Did you get it online?  I need a camel leather jacket/blazer...  Thanks


----------



## queennadine

Those skinnies look GREAT on you!


----------



## Cates

loving your latest outfit!


----------



## eitak

just stumbled upon your thread, and I love your style. I've added your blog to my Google Reader! p.s. you can totally pull off the skinnies!


----------



## fieryfashionist

I'm loving the outfit with the skinnies and touches of camel!!   Walter makes some great pieces... your blazer/jacket is no exception!


----------



## nvie

*La Van* - great looking outfit. No it's not camel and leather overdose! Skinnies look good on you.....I guess there will be more skinnies in this thread!


----------



## marie-lou

I love the casual skinies outfit. Camel is one of my favorite wardrobe colours!!


----------



## La Vanguardia

*Thank you everyone! *



chloe_chanel said:


> And what you did to the jeans actually looks cool; I thought they were made like that hehe.



One reason why I also just cut the jeans myself and leave the hem unsewn is because I didn't feel like paying the same amount of money for alterations as the cost of the jeans LOL! 



Samia said:


> And ofcourse every time I see that Alexa I



GO.GET.YOURSELF.ONE!  It's such a great bag ... I  it!



DC-Cutie said:


> The jacket looks super soft.  Did you get it online?  I need a camel leather jacket/blazer...  Thanks



I bought it at a local department store several years ago. It is very soft, comfy and well made!



eitak said:


> just stumbled upon your thread, and I love your style. I've added your blog to my Google Reader! p.s. you can totally pull off the skinnies!



Welcome to the thread and thanks for reading!



fieryfashionist said:


> Walter makes some great pieces... your blazer/jacket is no exception!



I actually have no idea what the brand Leder Walter is all about. I just saw this blazer and fell in love with it. You got me curious so I started to google and seems that the brand speciality is leather ... as the name "Leder" implies.



anitalilac said:


> Glad you found the  skinny jean  cause it looks good on you!!!





queennadine said:


> Those skinnies look GREAT on you!





lara0112 said:


> love the skinnies outfit - my daily uniform . you look great!





monap_1981 said:


> Love this outfit, the skinnies look great on you!





Cates said:


> loving your latest outfit!





nvie said:


> *La Van* - great looking outfit. No it's not camel and leather overdose! Skinnies look good on you.....I guess there will be more skinnies in this thread!





marie-lou said:


> I love the casual skinies outfit. Camel is one of my favorite wardrobe colours!!



I'm still getting used to the idea of wearing skinnies. It's really funny because I don't have a problem wearing leggings but I still need to adjust to skinnies!


----------



## La Vanguardia

*... brown ...*

Out and about in town with DD to meet friends and eat spaghetti!  Indian Summer is here as it's quite warm for autumn!

- Modissa cashmere/silk blend poncho (local brand)
- H&M navy blue shirt (not seen ... under poncho)
- Zara super slim stretch skinnies
- Leather boots with contrast piping
- Hermès 28cm Haut à Courroies (HAC)


----------



## Julide

La Vanguardia said:


> *... brown ...*
> 
> Out and about in town with DD to meet friends and eat spaghetti!  Indian Summer is here as it's quite warm for autumn!
> 
> - Modissa cashmere/silk blend poncho (local brand)
> - H&M navy blue shirt (not seen ... under poncho)
> - Zara super slim stretch skinnies
> - Leather boots with contrast piping
> - Hermès 28cm Haut à Courroies (HAC)




Love this look!!Skinny jeansI may have to try them!!


----------



## yakusoku.af

Wow I loooove the way your closet is set up!


----------



## marie-lou

Yet another fabulous outfit. Looks very comfortable yet classic and classy! I am becoming addicted to this thread


----------



## khat

- Burberry trench coat with Chanel brooch
- Modissa long merino wool cardigan (local brand)
- Le Bleu denim dress (Singaporean brand)
- Accessorize shawl
- Leather boots from Argentina
- Le Bourget Paris nylon stockings
- Louis Vuitton Neverfull MM Stephen Sprouse "Roses" bag
- Chanel sunglasses
- Guy de Jean umbrella







Good afternoon LaVan, I'm sat here eating chocolates whilst going through your thread, page by page (working backwards). I'm sure you have heard this so many times but i must still echo how lovely you always look in your pics and you have a fine sense of style. I'm also 4'10!!! but i always find buying coats a nightmare. I have been wanting a burberry trench coat for awhile but always worry whether it will fit me properly. Have you altered your coat in any way? your sleeves and the drop seem perfect on you (and in this pic the colours on you are lovely). Could you please tell me if you don't mind what style that trench is, I am also looking at the burberry website now! Do you also alter you jeans and trousers (because i have to). Keep looking fab. 
khat


----------



## flower71

haven't been by in some time...looking great as usual, I am a skinnies fan too!


----------



## mrb4bags

Love the poncho!!  You look great in the skinnies and I love the idea of
cutting the jeans and letting them fringe instead of taking them to the tailor.  
Cost effective and very stylish too.


----------



## La Vanguardia

*Thank you everyone!* 



Julide said:


> Love this look!!Skinny jeansI may have to try them!!



I tried several pairs/models until I found these Zara ones. Good luck and have fun trying skinnies on! 



mrb4bags said:


> I love the idea of cutting the jeans and letting them fringe instead of taking them to the tailor. Cost effective and very stylish too.





flower71 said:


> haven't been by in some time...looking great as usual, I am a skinnies fan too!





yakusoku.af said:


> Wow I loooove the way your closet is set up!



Thank you!



marie-lou said:


> Yet another fabulous outfit. Looks very comfortable yet classic and classy! I am becoming addicted to this thread



I'm all for comfort and practicality ... at least for my lifestyle! 



khat said:


> I have been wanting a burberry trench coat for awhile but always worry whether it will fit me properly. Have you altered your coat in any way? your sleeves and the drop seem perfect on you (and in this pic the colours on you are lovely). Could you please tell me if you don't mind what style that trench is, I am also looking at the burberry website now! Do you also alter you jeans and trousers (because i have to). Keep looking fab.
> khat



I alter almost everything. As I mentioned a couple of times before, the Burberry trench is the Buckingham model in honey color. I had the sleeves shortened and the waist belts lifted to fit me better. Hope that helps!


----------



## La Vanguardia

*... london, england ... *

Well, my trip this month takes me to LONDON! 

*More pictures and full travelogue in my blog: http://deuxarmoires.wordpress.com/2010/11/09/london-england/*

I also met some fabulous TPF members and we had an enjoyable evening drinking cocktails and chatting. Thanks so much Elina0407, Syma, Sammyjoe, and JA_UK for taking your time to meet up!






Shoppingwise, I bought a Balenciaga skirt (love, love the design and fit) and CL Lastoto 85mm booties that I immediately wore to meet the fabulous TPF ladies!






... AND, a Balenciage MOTORCYCLE leather jacket. This is the slightly shorter version and perfect for petite frames. Harrod's was offering 10% off if you open a customer account (even for foreigners) so I couldn't resist!  The sleeves are slightly long, but I can live with it. I can still have them shortened at Balenciaga later on. This pic was taken in the dressing room at Harrod's before heading back to the airport.






*what to wear*
My staples were:
- Hermès 30cm Birkin
- Chanel aviators (yes, it was slightly sunny in London and didn't rain)

Left:
- Maje wool top
- Maje wool/cashmere skirt
- Prada belt
- Wolford satin opaque tights
- Tory Burch Reva patent ballerinas 
- Manolo Blahnik Fontacu booties
- Claire's necklace

Center:
- Zadig & Voltaire merino wool dress
- Wolford wool tights
- Christian Louboutin Lastoto 85mm booties

For outerwear: 
- Prada wool coat
- Louis Vuitton stole


----------



## KristyDarling

OMG everything you packed/bought is divine of course....but that Bal skirt???  DROOOOOL!!!!!!


----------



## dkli14

OMG...I have the same Balenciaga leather jacket, the non cropped version.  I can't wait for inspirations from you on how to accessorize it.  I'm drooling over your CL Lastoto booties.  I didn't know that they make a 85mm version.  Definitely going to look for the shorter version since I can't walk in the 110mm version that I tried on at Saks.  I  all your travel outfits.


----------



## may3545

I looove the Bal skirt! And I am still on a hunt for my perfect red birkin, GHW!!! Seeing your red birkin makes me want one even faster! Thanks so much for posting so many fabulous photos of you!


----------



## kat99

Your London outfits are perfection!


----------



## Elina0408

Thanks LaVan for meeting with us!! You are truly an inspiration!! The Balenciaga skirt is TDF!! Love the design!!


----------



## argone

LaVan, you are always so Chic !!


----------



## loves

hey i can see your pictures now! i noticed i could on the hermes action thread. yahoo!  you are looking fabulous! am away for a business trip but when i'm back i'm definitely catching up on this thread  take care!


----------



## Sammyjoe

It was such a pleasure meeting you La Van! It is fantastic when you have internet chatted with someone for ages and irl you are just as wonderful, a real true gem. You looked sensational  Love the booties and skirt (the cut of your top was fab and sharp). Also congrats on the moto


----------



## queennadine

LOVE everything you bought! 

And that picture of all of the Birkins? Serious eye candy!


----------



## Deborah1986

_you look amazing no words for it !_:urock:


----------



## Deborah1986

La Vanguardia said:


> *... skinnies? ...*


 
_love this combination ! now i know how to mix the colour brown._


----------



## mrsDIY88

amazing travel outfits!!!  and totally love your new acquisitions in london. 

congrats on the jacket, the shoes, the skirt......


----------



## mrb4bags

Love all your new Balenciaga pieces!!

Your trip to London sounded like a wonderful time.


----------



## La Vanguardia

*Thank you everyone! *



KristyDarling said:


> OMG everything you packed/bought is divine of course....but that Bal skirt???  DROOOOOL!!!!!!





may3545 said:


> I looove the Bal skirt!





queennadine said:


> LOVE everything you bought!





mrb4bags said:


> Love all your new Balenciaga pieces!!



The design of the skirt is just GORGEOUS! It's amazing how Balenciaga made a simple black skirt so UNIQUE and SPECIAL! The edges are also laser cut.

Normally, when I go on such weekend trips that involve some shopping, I make a wishlist. I was adamant to get a pair of CL booties and the LV Stephen Sprouse grey scarf. However, I fell in love with the skirt to I ditched the scarf idea ... yeap, it's one or the other, but not both! As for the Balenciaga leather jacket, it was a completely unexpected splurge. As it never goes on sale, the Harrod's 10% off + 11% VAT refund were just too good to pass up! 



DonnaK483 said:


> OMG...I have the same Balenciaga leather jacket, the non cropped version.  I can't wait for inspirations from you on how to accessorize it.  I'm drooling over your CL Lastoto booties.  I didn't know that they make a 85mm version.  Definitely going to look for the shorter version since I can't walk in the 110mm version that I tried on at Saks.  I  all your travel outfits.



I'm still trying to figure out how to mix the leather jacket with my wardrobe pieces. I've never really had a rock and roll type of jacket before. 

As for the Lastotos, yeap, they do come in 85mm ... perfect height for walking around so do ask for the availability. 



kat99 said:


> Your London outfits are perfection!





mrsDIY88 said:


> amazing travel outfits!!!



I hope I avoided looking like a typical tourist!  These outfits are also quite comfortable and wrinkle free!



Deborah1986 said:


> _love this combination ! now i know how to mix the colour brown._



I mix brown with navy, black, and whatever it sort of goes with LOL! I'm not so much into the RULE that you shouldn't wear brown with black.



loves said:


> hey i can see your pictures now! i noticed i could on the hermes action thread. yahoo!



Yay! I'm glad you can see them now ... that's so weird that you couldn't view them before. Must be the firewall in your place or something.

QUOTE=Elina0408;17106444]Thanks LaVan for meeting with us!! You are truly an inspiration!! [/QUOTE]



Sammyjoe said:


> It was such a pleasure meeting you La Van! It is fantastic when you have internet chatted with someone for ages and irl you are just as wonderful, a real true gem. You looked sensational



It was so much fun meeting you!!! I truly enjoyed chatting and having cocktails with you! Take care! 





argone said:


> LaVan, you are always so Chic !!


----------



## La Vanguardia

*... MUST HAVE ...*

It's time for the MUST HAVE item post. This time, it's the BALENCIAGA motorcycle leather jacket!

I'm not so much the rock and roll type of gal. If ever, I'm more into the dainty/feminine look. Due to my recent phase of wearing leggings, sweater dresses and my one and only skinnies, I thought, mmm, why not try a motorcycle jacket!  

Before my trip to London, I made a shopping wishlist. I always do this so I don't oversplurge. My original shopping wishlist consisted of two items. Yes, two! A pair of CL booties and the LV Stephen Sprouse grey leopard scarf. But that was about to change. 

Fast forward to London, while shopping along Mount Street, I passed by Balenciaga. I saw an amazingly fabulous black skirt. It fitted me like a glove and the design was so unique! Should I or should I not? As I didn't want to oversplurge, I ditched the LV scarf from my wishlist and replaced it with the skirt.  

Then, I tried on the motorcycle jacket. The leather was amazingly soft and I loved it's tapered fit. It's perfect worn open but was a bit tight zipped up. However, the next size was too big. Plus, I wondered if the jacket was a tad bit too long, and, of course, the sleeves needed shortening. I was unsure so I passed.

But I couldn't get it out of my head so the next day, I went to Harrod's and stopped by the Balenciaga section to try on the jacket again. I went back and forth between the colors canard (grey) and black. While deep in thought, the SA said it was the last day to get a Harrod's customer card that allowed me to have 10% on the spot. OMG! What did she just say? My head started to spin and I started to calculate the savings, including the 11% VAT refund. As the motorcycle jacket never goes on sale, I SPLURGED! 

I chose black as it's easier to combine. But while inspecting the jacket before paying, I saw a scratch on the back. The SA went to look for another one in my size. However, she only had the shorter version ... it looks exactly the same, just a teeny bit shorter. I tried it on and it was just my luck that the length was PERFECT! Gosh, I didn't even know a cropped version existed! 

So, sorry for the super long post but I wanted to share the thinking process behind why the Balenciaga motorcycle jacket is my MUST HAVE item this time.

I'm still thinking how to incorporate it into my existing wardrobe. I was trying for the rebel romance look with this outfit. As the sleeves are a bit long, I pushed them up. As I will almost always wear the jacket open (so I can breathe), I NEED, NEED a big scarf to keep my chest warm ... maybe in grey!

- Balenciaga motorcycle leather jacket
- Anna Sui silk/lace dress
- Wolford wool tights
- Christian Louboutin Lastoto 85mm booties


----------



## queennadine

LOVE that combo!  again!!!


----------



## JA_UK

It was a pleasure to meet you *LaVan* I really loved your booties, wish my feet were smaller lol!!  This is a great thread with awesome pics, I like the way you put each ensemble together, very chic  Hope to meet up again sometime


----------



## anitalilac

La Vanguardia said:


> *... MUST HAVE ...*
> 
> It's time for the MUST HAVE item post. This time, it's the BALENCIAGA motorcycle leather jacket!
> 
> I'm not so much the rock and roll type of gal. If ever, I'm more into the dainty/feminine look. Due to my recent phase of wearing leggings, sweater dresses and my one and only skinnies, I thought, mmm, why not try a motorcycle jacket!
> 
> Before my trip to London, I made a shopping wishlist. I always do this so I don't oversplurge. My original shopping wishlist consisted of two items. Yes, two! A pair of CL booties and the LV Stephen Sprouse grey leopard scarf. But that was about to change.
> 
> Fast forward to London, while shopping along Mount Street, I passed by Balenciaga. I saw an amazingly fabulous black skirt. It fitted me like a glove and the design was so unique! Should I or should I not? As I didn't want to oversplurge, I ditched the LV scarf from my wishlist and replaced it with the skirt.
> 
> Then, I tried on the motorcycle jacket. The leather was amazingly soft and I loved it's tapered fit. It's perfect worn open but was a bit tight zipped up. However, the next size was too big. Plus, I wondered if the jacket was a tad bit too long, and, of course, the sleeves needed shortening. I was unsure so I passed.
> 
> But I couldn't get it out of my head so the next day, I went to Harrod's and stopped by the Balenciaga section to try on the jacket again. I went back and forth between the colors canard (grey) and black. While deep in thought, the SA said it was the last day to get a Harrod's customer card that allowed me to have 10% on the spot. OMG! What did she just say? My head started to spin and I started to calculate the savings, including the 11% VAT refund. As the motorcycle jacket never goes on sale, I SPLURGED!
> 
> I chose black as it's easier to combine. But while inspecting the jacket before paying, I saw a scratch on the back. The SA went to look for another one in my size. However, she only had the shorter version ... it looks exactly the same, just a teeny bit shorter. I tried it on and it was just my luck that the length was PERFECT! Gosh, I didn't even know a cropped version existed!
> 
> So, sorry for the super long post but I wanted to share the thinking process behind why the Balenciaga motorcycle jacket is my MUST HAVE item this time.
> 
> I'm still thinking how to incorporate it into my existing wardrobe. I was trying for the rebel romance look with this outfit. As the sleeves are a bit long, I pushed them up. As I will almost always wear the jacket open (so I can breathe), I NEED, NEED a big scarf to keep my chest warm ... maybe in grey!
> 
> - Balenciaga motorcycle leather jacket
> - Anna Sui silk/lace dress
> - Wolford wool tights
> - Christian Louboutin Lastoto 85mm booties




perfection!!! love the Balenciaga Jacket..based on what I read on the Balenciaga subforum, it is a divine jacket...
Love the shoes too!


----------



## anitalilac

La Vanguardia said:


> *... Lace and denim ...*
> 
> I was also window shopping for booties and really liked these ones from Sigerson Morrison ... mmm ... thinking if I should get them or not. They'll be great for casual days.



did you get this boot?


----------



## onebagatime

Thanks for sharing your thought and the whole process--i love hearing stories like that--i do a lot of planning and thinking too. The leather jacket is gorgeous! love it with a dress. as the sleeves is a bit long (especially from your travel pic), do you plan to shorten it or just leave it like that? i don't know if it's possible to shorten a leather sleeve?


----------



## loves

you have the nicest stuff! love the latest bal jacket

yes it is odd that i get to see the pics now, i thought you changed your pic hosting facility. i just hope i won't suddenly can't get access again


----------



## montseta

LaVan, love the amazing things that you bought at London. I actually like that the sleeves are long in the Balenciaga jacket. As it fits you perfectly around the body, and it's cropped, it looks that the sleeve effect is something the designer has made on purpose (I'm not sure abou how to explain it).
Great outfit with your Anna Sui dress!


----------



## shoes4me

hi lavan,

so your beautiful new balenciaga skirt finally got me out off longtime lurkdom! 

I`d totally have traded the scarf for this skirt, if I´d had to choose as well! Also - your foto is the perfect angel for this piece! But I´m really curious about the front of this garment and so I hope, some time you will post a foto from that view! I´ll just keep lurking!


----------



## eitak

a leather jacket is always a must-have and necessity in every wardrobe! I LOVE yours! it looks great on you! the booties are to-die-for.


----------



## La Vanguardia

*Thank you everyone! *



queennadine said:


> LOVE that combo!  again!!!



I'm seriously going through my closet to see which outfits fit with the jacket LOL! 



JA_UK said:


> It was a pleasure to meet you *LaVan* I really loved your booties, wish my feet were smaller lol!!  This is a great thread with awesome pics, I like the way you put each ensemble together, very chic  Hope to meet up again sometime.



It was a real pleasure to meet you in London! The booties are soooooo comfy!!! Hope you find a pair that works for you. 



anitalilac said:


> perfection!!! love the Balenciaga Jacket..based on what I read on the Balenciaga subforum, it is a divine jacket...



I actually didn't know anything about the Bal moto jacket before I got mine. I started to read now the Bal sub-forum and am learning a lot about the different colors/zippers/cuts each season. 



anitalilac said:


> did you get this boot?



I didn't get the Sigerson Morrison booties because, at the back of my head, I was really yearning for CL booties. I'm glad I waited until my London trip since I found the perfect ones at the CL boutique in Mount Street! Patience does pay off! 



onebagatime said:


> Thanks for sharing your thought and the whole process--i love hearing stories like that--i do a lot of planning and thinking too. The leather jacket is gorgeous! love it with a dress. as the sleeves is a bit long (especially from your travel pic), do you plan to shorten it or just leave it like that? i don't know if it's possible to shorten a leather sleeve?



I'm still on the fence if I want to shorten the sleeves or not. I think the sleeves can be shortened, but I'm not sure. I might pass by our local Balenciaga boutique to inquire.



montseta said:


> LaVan, love the amazing things that you bought at London. I actually like that the sleeves are long in the Balenciaga jacket. As it fits you perfectly around the body, and it's cropped, it looks that the sleeve effect is something the designer has made on purpose (I'm not sure abou how to explain it).



I know what you mean about the look of the long sleeves complementing the cropped/fitted cut of the jacket. The sleeves are long, but they don't look that bad. Plus, I can push them up ... it might just get annoying after a while if I have to push them up every now and then ... we'll see!



loves said:


> you have the nicest stuff! love the latest bal jacket
> 
> yes it is odd that i get to see the pics now, i thought you changed your pic hosting facility. i just hope i won't suddenly can't get access again.



Loves is back, loves is back! Yippie! 



shoes4me said:


> hi lavan,
> 
> so your beautiful new balenciaga skirt finally got me out off longtime lurkdom!
> 
> I`d totally have traded the scarf for this skirt, if I´d had to choose as well! Also - your foto is the perfect angel for this piece! But I´m really curious about the front of this garment and so I hope, some time you will post a foto from that view! I´ll just keep lurking!



Thank you for taking your time to finally post! YAY! Another lurker on the loose! I totally agree with you that the skirt is much more unique than the scarf ... though I think the LV Sprouse grey scarf is also only for this season; hence, also unique. Mmm ... come to think of it, it might look nice with my Bal leather jacket LOL!



eitak said:


> a leather jacket is always a must-have and necessity in every wardrobe! I LOVE yours! it looks great on you!



As I'm slowly investing (yeap, that's the word) on high-quality classics (regardless of the brand, more the quality), I'm really happy and content I got the Bal jacket!


----------



## monap_1981

Loved all your new purchases!  And your London trip sounds and looks so fun!

London is a home away from home for me, so seeing all the pics from your trip was wonderful!

I love Mount Street as well, it is kind of a hidden gem.

Also, I am not sure it is appropriate, but would you mind telling me how much those CL booties were in London?  I could find this style only on the Barneys' website.  Wondering about the price difference in UK vs. US.

Thanks!


----------



## mishaagui

La Vanguardia said:


> *... london, england ... *
> 
> Well, my trip this month takes me to LONDON!
> 
> *More pictures and full travelogue in my blog: http://deuxarmoires.wordpress.com/2010/11/09/london-england/*
> 
> I also met some fabulous TPF members and we had an enjoyable evening drinking cocktails and chatting. Thanks so much Elina0407, Syma, Sammyjoe, and JA_UK for taking your time to meet up!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shoppingwise, I bought a Balenciaga skirt (love, love the design and fit) and CL Lastoto 85mm booties that I immediately wore to meet the fabulous TPF ladies!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... AND, a Balenciage MOTORCYCLE leather jacket. This is the slightly shorter version and perfect for petite frames. Harrod's was offering 10% off if you open a customer account (even for foreigners) so I couldn't resist!  The sleeves are slightly long, but I can live with it. I can still have them shortened at Balenciaga later on. This pic was taken in the dressing room at Harrod's before heading back to the airport.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *what to wear*
> My staples were:
> - Hermès 30cm Birkin
> - Chanel aviators (yes, it was slightly sunny in London and didn't rain)
> 
> Left:
> - Maje wool top
> - Maje wool/cashmere skirt
> - Prada belt
> - Wolford satin opaque tights
> - Tory Burch Reva patent ballerinas
> - Manolo Blahnik Fontacu booties
> - Claire's necklace
> 
> Center:
> - Zadig & Voltaire merino wool dress
> - Wolford wool tights
> - Christian Louboutin Lastoto 85mm booties
> 
> For outerwear:
> - Prada wool coat
> - Louis Vuitton stole



Amazing outfits again La Van! I love your Louboutin booties! I've been wanting to get booties but was unsure on how to "wear" them... you've opened my eyes on the possibilities... i adore your Birkin too. What color is that? Is it RG? Thanks!


----------



## mrsDIY88

great outfits!

i think that the Bal motorcycle jacket will expand your wardrobe options in whole new different directions!!  have fun exploring


----------



## marie-lou

Oooeeeh, I love the london outfits! So glad you got to meet up with other tPF-ers! Wish I could have been there, wouldn't have been hard to spot you guys, just "look for the girls with Hermes"

And the motorcycle jacket is TDF,... I need one... like, NOW!!!


----------



## La Vanguardia

Ah, I finally was able to unpack my autumn/winter clothes and store my summer clothes. Though I do wear many of my clothes all year round! Now, I'm really set for the season and I think I don't really have any gaps to fill ... except some BIG WOOL/CASHMERE SCARFS to go with my new Balenciaga moto jacket LOL! 



monap_1981 said:


> Loved all your new purchases!  And your London trip sounds and looks so fun!
> 
> London is a home away from home for me, so seeing all the pics from your trip was wonderful!
> 
> I love Mount Street as well, it is kind of a hidden gem.
> 
> Also, I am not sure it is appropriate, but would you mind telling me how much those CL booties were in London?  I could find this style only on the Barneys' website.  Wondering about the price difference in UK vs. US.
> 
> Thanks!



Mount Street is definitely a hidden gem. It's the first time I strolled in it and absolutely loved it. The restaurants in the area also looked really nice. 

The CL booties were £595.



mishaagui said:


> Amazing outfits again La Van! I love your Louboutin booties! I've been wanting to get booties but was unsure on how to "wear" them... you've opened my eyes on the possibilities... i adore your Birkin too. What color is that? Is it RG? Thanks!



Glad I could help out with giving you ideas for wearing booties. My Birkin is vermillion. 



mrsDIY88 said:


> great outfits!
> 
> i think that the Bal motorcycle jacket will expand your wardrobe options in whole new different directions!!  have fun exploring



It'll be an adventure incorporating the Bal moto jacket into my wardrobe. I have so much to learn on how to wear it! 



marie-lou said:


> Oooeeeh, I love the london outfits! So glad you got to meet up with other tPF-ers! Wish I could have been there, wouldn't have been hard to spot you guys, just "look for the girls with Hermes"
> 
> And the motorcycle jacket is TDF,... I need one... like, NOW!!!



LOL! From what I've read so far in the Bal sub-forum, the moto jacket seems to be a really fabulous clothing item ... hope you get one soon!


----------



## Vintage Leather

La Vanguardia said:


> *Thank you everyone! *
> I'm still on the fence if I want to shorten the sleeves or not. I think the sleeves can be shortened, but I'm not sure. I might pass by our local Balenciaga boutique to inquire.
> 
> 
> 
> As I'm slowly investing (yeap, that's the word) on high-quality classics (regardless of the brand, more the quality), I'm really happy and content I got the Bal jacket!



If the shortening can be done brilliantly (because most tailors don't "get" leather and most leatherworkers don't understand fit) I think you'd enjoy it a bit better.  But unless a balenciaga professional or another leather garment artist can do the cutting - let it be!


Investment dressing is a tiny pet peeve of mine.  I keep trying to figure where clothing fits on the balance sheet - " goodwill"? "Fixed assets" and then you calculate depreciation...? 
None the less, you have built (and are still building) a stunning collection.

I read this thread (and deux armoires) as much for your photography as for your stories.  Thank you for inviting us into your world.
(I still want to be you when I grow up! :sigh:  Even if you are probably just about my age)


----------



## Martina_Italy

La Vanguardia said:


> *... MUST HAVE ...*
> 
> It's time for the MUST HAVE item post. This time, it's the BALENCIAGA motorcycle leather jacket!
> 
> I'm not so much the rock and roll type of gal. If ever, I'm more into the dainty/feminine look. Due to my recent phase of wearing leggings, sweater dresses and my one and only skinnies, I thought, mmm, why not try a motorcycle jacket!
> 
> Before my trip to London, I made a shopping wishlist. I always do this so I don't oversplurge. My original shopping wishlist consisted of two items. Yes, two! A pair of CL booties and the LV Stephen Sprouse grey leopard scarf. But that was about to change.
> 
> Fast forward to London, while shopping along Mount Street, I passed by Balenciaga. I saw an amazingly fabulous black skirt. It fitted me like a glove and the design was so unique! Should I or should I not? As I didn't want to oversplurge, I ditched the LV scarf from my wishlist and replaced it with the skirt.
> 
> Then, I tried on the motorcycle jacket. The leather was amazingly soft and I loved it's tapered fit. It's perfect worn open but was a bit tight zipped up. However, the next size was too big. Plus, I wondered if the jacket was a tad bit too long, and, of course, the sleeves needed shortening. I was unsure so I passed.
> 
> But I couldn't get it out of my head so the next day, I went to Harrod's and stopped by the Balenciaga section to try on the jacket again. I went back and forth between the colors canard (grey) and black. While deep in thought, the SA said it was the last day to get a Harrod's customer card that allowed me to have 10% on the spot. OMG! What did she just say? My head started to spin and I started to calculate the savings, including the 11% VAT refund. As the motorcycle jacket never goes on sale, I SPLURGED!
> 
> I chose black as it's easier to combine. But while inspecting the jacket before paying, I saw a scratch on the back. The SA went to look for another one in my size. However, she only had the shorter version ... it looks exactly the same, just a teeny bit shorter. I tried it on and it was just my luck that the length was PERFECT! Gosh, I didn't even know a cropped version existed!
> 
> So, sorry for the super long post but I wanted to share the thinking process behind why the Balenciaga motorcycle jacket is my MUST HAVE item this time.
> 
> I'm still thinking how to incorporate it into my existing wardrobe. I was trying for the rebel romance look with this outfit. As the sleeves are a bit long, I pushed them up. As I will almost always wear the jacket open (so I can breathe), I NEED, NEED a big scarf to keep my chest warm ... maybe in grey!
> 
> - Balenciaga motorcycle leather jacket
> - Anna Sui silk/lace dress
> - Wolford wool tights
> - Christian Louboutin Lastoto 85mm booties




You look really good with this jacket! I love the way you mix and match different styles!!!


----------



## nillacobain

nillacobain said:


> I love your outfit! Can I ask you your opinion about Massimo Dutti stuff? TIA


 


La Vanguardia said:


> They make really cool clothes and good quality too. So far, I haven't been disappointed with Massimo Dutti. It's the same owner as Zara and Bershka.


 
Again, thank you! I scored a Massimo Dutti silk/cotton blazed on ebay and I absolutely love it!


----------



## La Vanguardia

*I hope everyone's having a nice weekend.*



Vintage Leather said:


> If the shortening can be done brilliantly (because most tailors don't "get" leather and most leatherworkers don't understand fit) I think you'd enjoy it a bit better.  But unless a balenciaga professional or another leather garment artist can do the cutting - let it be!
> 
> 
> Investment dressing is a tiny pet peeve of mine.  I keep trying to figure where clothing fits on the balance sheet - " goodwill"? "Fixed assets" and then you calculate depreciation...?
> None the less, you have built (and are still building) a stunning collection.
> 
> I read this thread (and deux armoires) as much for your photography as for your stories.  Thank you for inviting us into your world.
> (I still want to be you when I grow up! :sigh:  Even if you are probably just about my age)



Thanks for following my thread and blog, I really appreciate it! You know what, when I unpacked my autumn/winter clothes, I also stored pieces that I don't feel like wearing anymore to a "Sophie when she's older box" and the rest in a goodwill sack. Interestingly enough, the clothes I'm keeping right now are almost the same pieces that have withstood the seasonal closet cleaning over the years ... those that are extremely well made, high-quality fabrics, and mostly, in block colors! They are clothes that I can easily mix and match ... with the exception of some statement pieces. 

So, investing in high-quality clothes (regardless of the brand) are really worth it.

Anyway, back to my Balenciaga leather jacket, I did in the end bring it to the local Balenciaga boutique today to have the sleeves shortened. I miss it already and can't wait to get it back.



Martina_Italy said:


> You look really good with this jacket! I love the way you mix and match different styles!!!



Thank you! 



nillacobain said:


> Again, thank you! I scored a Massimo Dutti silk/cotton blazed on ebay and I absolutely love it!



Yay! Glad you found a blazer that works for you!


----------



## La Vanguardia

*... black, grey, and fuchsia ... *

Well, I wore my Balenciaga leather jacket today mostly to see if I feel comfortable with the sleeves being long and having to push them up every now and again. I also had the intention to go to our local Balenciaga to inquire about alterations. Just in case, I brought my Burberry trench with me to wear afterwards.

In the end, I decided to have the sleeves shortened. I think I was in denial with the length ... trying to make it work for me. But when the sleeves are completely down, you can't see my hands at all so I guess they definitely needed altering. The Balenciaga tailor said I could alter them from the shoulders or the end of the sleeves. Though he did inform me that depending on how much needed to be shortened and the overall "cut" of the sleeves, altering from the shoulders could possibly make the armpit area a bit tighter. At first, I thought the end of the sleeves should be fine (with the zippers being shortened also) so I left it at that. 

But after wandering about in town, I realized that the patch around the elbows would actually be better centered if I have the sleeves shortened from the shoulders. So, I went back and told them that ... and I'm so glad I did. Otherwise, I would have probably kick myself afterwards if I didn't. This way, the bottom of the sleeves also maintains the full flare.

I miss my jacket already. It'll take 10 days to alter it and I can't wait until I get it back.

- Balenciaga motorcycle leather jacket
- Miu Miu top
- Zara shorts
- Opaque tights from Taiwan
- H&M necklace
- Hermès 28cm Kelly
- Iris Vidal brogues (Spanish brand)







Oh, oh, oh!!! As I was already wearing my jacket, I searched for the perfect big scarf to wear with it. I found one at Louis Vuitton ... it's grey with some lurex (metallic sheen) and I love it! This scarf will match well with my other clothes this autumn/winter. I intend to wrap it around my neck but I just wanted to show you the scarf in this modelling picture. 

And, I also got these Uggs house shoes. They're so cute and will keep my feet warm this winter!


----------



## Pradameinhofgang

La Vanguardia said:


> Ah, I finally was able to unpack my autumn/winter clothes and store my summer clothes. Though I do wear many of my clothes all year round! Now, I'm really set for the season and I think I don't really have any gaps to fill ... except some BIG WOOL/CASHMERE SCARFS to go with my new Balenciaga moto jacket LOL!
> 
> 
> 
> Mount Street is definitely a hidden gem. It's the first time I strolled in it and absolutely loved it. The restaurants in the area also looked really nice.
> 
> The CL booties were £595.
> 
> 
> 
> Glad I could help out with giving you ideas for wearing booties. My Birkin is vermillion.
> 
> 
> 
> It'll be an adventure incorporating the Bal moto jacket into my wardrobe. I have so much to learn on how to wear it!
> 
> 
> 
> LOL! From what I've read so far in the Bal sub-forum, the moto jacket seems to be a really fabulous clothing item ... hope you get one soon!


 
Hi just wanted to say you look lovely in your thread, and you and i are Birkin twins!!! I last took mine to London last year, though sadly it rained a lot of my trip and the Birkin didn't do too much outdoors because of that!


----------



## *ilovebrad*

love it!  very pretty!





La Vanguardia said:


> *... black, grey, and fuchsia ... *
> 
> Well, I wore my Balenciaga leather jacket today mostly to see if I feel comfortable with the sleeves being long and having to push them up every now and again. I also had the intention to go to our local Balenciaga to inquire about alterations. Just in case, I brought my Burberry trench with me to wear afterwards.
> 
> In the end, I decided to have the sleeves shortened. I think I was in denial with the length ... trying to make it work for me. But when the sleeves are completely down, you can't see my hands at all so I guess they definitely needed altering. The Balenciaga tailor said I could alter them from the shoulders or the end of the sleeves. Though he did inform me that depending on how much needed to be shortened and the overall "cut" of the sleeves, altering from the shoulders could possibly make the armpit area a bit tighter. At first, I thought the end of the sleeves should be fine (with the zippers being shortened also) so I left it at that.
> 
> But after wandering about in town, I realized that the patch around the elbows would actually be better centered if I have the sleeves shortened from the shoulders. So, I went back and told them that ... and I'm so glad I did. Otherwise, I would have probably kick myself afterwards if I didn't. This way, the bottom of the sleeves also maintains the full flare.
> 
> I miss my jacket already. It'll take 10 days to alter it and I can't wait until I get it back.
> 
> - Balenciaga motorcycle leather jacket
> - Miu Miu top
> - Zara shorts
> - Opaque tights from Taiwan
> - H&M necklace
> - Hermès 28cm Kelly
> - Iris Vidal brogues (Spanish brand)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, oh, oh!!! As I was already wearing my jacket, I searched for the perfect big scarf to wear with it. I found one at Louis Vuitton ... it's grey with some lurex (metallic sheen) and I love it! This scarf will match well with my other clothes this autumn/winter. I intend to wrap it around my neck but I just wanted to show you the scarf in this modelling picture.
> 
> And, I also got these Uggs house shoes. They're so cute and will keep my feet warm this winter!


----------



## onebagatime

That's great i think you made the right decision, can't wait to see the altered version --i am sure it will fit you perfectly! btw, do they charge for that? or do it for free? i know Burberry alter for free if you buy from their boutique.


----------



## kdo

Lookin' fabulous, LaVan!  Can't wait to see your tailored Bal moto jacket!


----------



## La Vanguardia

*Thank you everyone! *



onebagatime said:


> That's great i think you made the right decision, can't wait to see the altered version --i am sure it will fit you perfectly! btw, do they charge for that? or do it for free? i know Burberry alter for free if you buy from their boutique.


 
There are no such thing as free alterations here. Even if you buy the item from the boutique, alterations cost and they are not cheap. For my Burberry trenches that I bought from Burberry, I paid like USD 80 for each to get the sleeves shortened and the belt holders lifted. 

I actually forgot to ask the cost to shorten the sleeves of my Balenciaga leather jacket. I'm guessing around USD 100 since it's leather and will be altered from the shoulders, which is more complicated that from the end of the sleeves.

Regardless of the cost (due to the high cost of labor also in Switzerland), I find that tailors here (actually, craftsmen in general) are very well trained and do a very good job. There is an excellent apprenticeship system in place that allows people to really develop the appropriate skills for their chosen craft.



Pradameinhofgang said:


> Hi just wanted to say you look lovely in your thread, and you and i are Birkin twins!!! I last took mine to London last year, though sadly it rained a lot of my trip and the Birkin didn't do too much outdoors because of that!


 
I find that swift is a super sturdy leather so, except for a major downpour, I carry it in the rain also. I just rub off the water with a cloth and everything is okay.



kdo said:


> Lookin' fabulous, LaVan! Can't wait to see your tailored Bal moto jacket!


 


*ilovebrad* said:


> love it! very pretty!


 
Thank you! I miss my jacket LOL!


----------



## monap_1981

LaVan, thanks for replying regarding the CL booties, appreciate it!

I think you made a right decision about altering the Bal jacket. 

It looked fabulous on you before, but now will look even better!


----------



## purses & pugs

Hi *La Van*, I bumped into you int Bal moto jacket thread and I decided to check out your thread as well. Your walk-in closet (OMG, can you adopt me??) and your outfits were so amazing and well put together that I couldn't stop, and now I have gone through ALL the pages! You have so many great pieces and it seems like you really think about what to wear every day. Being a hard core Bal gal your City (is it Anthra?) and moto jacket are my favorites of course!

I wonder about one thing though, who take all your outfit pics? Seems like you use self timer a lot when traveling so maybe you do it at home too? When I take pics for my blog/tpf I do it the "tpf-ish" kind of way - taking pics in the mirror The pics look much better when you don't do that though, it's just that I'm too lazy and also I can't ask my BF to take my pics all the time, it will make him crazy haha!


----------



## marie-lou

La Vanguardia said:


> *... black, grey, and fuchsia ... *
> 
> Well, I wore my Balenciaga leather jacket today mostly to see if I feel comfortable with the sleeves being long and having to push them up every now and again. I also had the intention to go to our local Balenciaga to inquire about alterations. Just in case, I brought my Burberry trench with me to wear afterwards.
> 
> In the end, I decided to have the sleeves shortened. I think I was in denial with the length ... trying to make it work for me. But when the sleeves are completely down, you can't see my hands at all so I guess they definitely needed altering. The Balenciaga tailor said I could alter them from the shoulders or the end of the sleeves. Though he did inform me that depending on how much needed to be shortened and the overall "cut" of the sleeves, altering from the shoulders could possibly make the armpit area a bit tighter. At first, I thought the end of the sleeves should be fine (with the zippers being shortened also) so I left it at that.
> 
> But after wandering about in town, I realized that the patch around the elbows would actually be better centered if I have the sleeves shortened from the shoulders. So, I went back and told them that ... and I'm so glad I did. Otherwise, I would have probably kick myself afterwards if I didn't. This way, the bottom of the sleeves also maintains the full flare.
> 
> I miss my jacket already. It'll take 10 days to alter it and I can't wait until I get it back.
> 
> - Balenciaga motorcycle leather jacket
> - Miu Miu top
> - Zara shorts
> - Opaque tights from Taiwan
> - H&M necklace
> - Hermès 28cm Kelly
> - Iris Vidal brogues (Spanish brand)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, oh, oh!!! As I was already wearing my jacket, I searched for the perfect big scarf to wear with it. I found one at Louis Vuitton ... it's grey with some lurex (metallic sheen) and I love it! This scarf will match well with my other clothes this autumn/winter. I intend to wrap it around my neck but I just wanted to show you the scarf in this modelling picture.
> 
> And, I also got these Uggs house shoes. They're so cute and will keep my feet warm this winter!


 I really like the scarve! I would buy it in a sec! And I love the combination of the "classic" grey with the amazing fuchsia, really makes it stand out!!


----------



## La Vanguardia

purses & pugs said:


> Hi *La Van*, I bumped into you int Bal moto jacket thread and I decided to check out your thread as well. Your walk-in closet (OMG, can you adopt me??) and your outfits were so amazing and well put together that I couldn't stop, and now I have gone through ALL the pages! You have so many great pieces and it seems like you really think about what to wear every day. Being a hard core Bal gal your City (is it Anthra?) and moto jacket are my favorites of course!
> 
> I wonder about one thing though, who take all your outfit pics? Seems like you use self timer a lot when traveling so maybe you do it at home too? When I take pics for my blog/tpf I do it the "tpf-ish" kind of way - taking pics in the mirror The pics look much better when you don't do that though, it's just that I'm too lazy and also I can't ask my BF to take my pics all the time, it will make him crazy haha!



Welcome and thank you for reading my whole thread! The City is anthracite I bought in February this year ... but has now been adopted by my sister. By the way, I used to be a Bal addict a few years ago. I don't own a Bal bag anymore but I really regret selling some of my chevre ones such as an ink City, light blue City, magenta Work and rouge theater Twiggy!

I take my pictures on self timer ... it's easy that way.



monap_1981 said:


> LaVan, thanks for replying regarding the CL booties, appreciate it!
> 
> I think you made a right decision about altering the Bal jacket.
> 
> It looked fabulous on you before, but now will look even better!



I can't wait to get it back ... one more week! 



marie-lou said:


> I really like the scarve! I would buy it in a sec! And I love the combination of the "classic" grey with the amazing fuchsia, really makes it stand out!!



Actually, come to think of it, the scarf is very similar to my other wool LV stole LOL!


----------



## La Vanguardia

*... black, grey and blue ... *

Had a business meeting this morning before the weather turned gloomy LOL! I thought I'd wear my dark grey poncho for a change. 

Anyway, I wore this same dress in summer and here's the link to the previous post so you can compare: http://forum.purseblog.com/the-wardrobe/lavans-closet-the-wardrobe-of-30-something-gal-571677-60.html#post15929312

- Hermès wool poncho
- Burberry cashmere cardigan
- Chloe silk dress
- DKNY opaque tights
- Christian Louboutin Lastoto 85mm booties
- Bottega Veneta Montaigne bag


----------



## Elina0408

I remember this dress from summer!! Love it!! I prefer it though like you wear it this time!!  (The fuschia Kelly in the previous post is fantastic!!).


----------



## queennadine

Loving this outfit too! It's giving me all sorts of layering ideas for winter! 

And I love the booties! I've always been scared to wear booties because I'm short, but you look great with them on! I might be brave enough to try them now!


----------



## monap_1981

Love the pop of color in this outfit, it is a beautiful dress!

CL booties look gorgeous on you!





La Vanguardia said:


> *... black, grey and blue ... *
> 
> Had a business meeting this morning before the weather turned gloomy LOL! I thought I'd wear my dark grey poncho for a change.
> 
> Anyway, I wore this same dress in summer and here's the link to the previous post so you can compare: http://forum.purseblog.com/the-ward...-30-something-gal-571677-60.html#post15929312
> 
> - Hermès wool poncho
> - Burberry cashmere cardigan
> - Chloe silk dress
> - DKNY opaque tights
> - Christian Louboutin Lastoto 85mm booties
> - Bottega Veneta Montaigne bag


----------



## Deborah1986

_*Lavan *- I need my first pair of CL stunning & the monogram scarf is tdf !ok_ _and love everything haha_


----------



## mrsDIY88

LaVan - you should go check out www.boutiques.com

It's a new site by Google and allows you to ...... get this..... create your own boutique!!! 
go create one, yours would be amazing.


----------



## La Vanguardia

*Thank you everyone! *



Elina0408 said:


> I remember this dress from summer!! Love it!! I prefer it though like you wear it this time!!  (The fuschia Kelly in the previous post is fantastic!!).





monap_1981 said:


> Love the pop of color in this outfit, it is a beautiful dress!
> 
> CL booties look gorgeous on you!



I really love the color of this dress. However, the silk is quite thin and there's no lining ... seriously, I would have expected it considering the price! Anyway, at least I can wear my slip dress.



queennadine said:


> Loving this outfit too! It's giving me all sorts of layering ideas for winter!
> 
> And I love the booties! I've always been scared to wear booties because I'm short, but you look great with them on! I might be brave enough to try them now!



I too am weary of wearing booties. But I think with the right proportions and balance in the outfit, they can also work for petites.



Deborah1986 said:


> _*Lavan *- I need my first pair of CL stunning & the monogram scarf is tdf !ok_ _and love everything haha_



Hope you get for first pair of CLs too! Which one are you thinking of?



mrsDIY88 said:


> LaVan - you should go check out www.boutiques.com
> 
> It's a new site by Google and allows you to ...... get this..... create your own boutique!!!
> go create one, yours would be amazing.



Thanks for the tip! I checked it out and created an account, but have no idea how it works LOL!


----------



## La Vanguardia

*... MUST HAVE ...*

*It's vintage, darling! *

Has anyone read that book? Well, it's so-so, but I just love the idea of having something vintage! I normally am not into second-hand clothes, but sometimes, you do find some fabulous pieces in second-hand shops.

From my measly collection of vintage, which includes a crocodile bag from the flea market and a crocodile Calvin Klein belt from a vintage shop, is a ...

*... Chanel skirt!* 

It's composed of four layers of tulle, the top black and the rest white. I love the pleats and the tiny CC logo made of black rhinestones in the waist area. This skirt was actually 2 sizes too big and 2.5 cm too long. That didn't stop me ... of course I had it altered! 

I've actually never worn the skirt, but I feel very Carrie Bradshaw in it! I'm thinking of pairing it with my Balenciaga leather jacket (once I get it back from the tailors) for a romantic/edgy look, together with my CL booties, for a night out in town!

I recommend you scour the vintage/second-hand shops. You just might find a hidden gem ... and, in terms of clothing, don't let the size stop you. Ask if it can be easily altered.


----------



## marie-lou

La Vanguardia said:


> *... black, grey and blue ... *
> 
> Had a business meeting this morning before the weather turned gloomy LOL! I thought I'd wear my dark grey poncho for a change.
> 
> Anyway, I wore this same dress in summer and here's the link to the previous post so you can compare: http://forum.purseblog.com/the-ward...-30-something-gal-571677-60.html#post15929312
> 
> - Hermès wool poncho
> - Burberry cashmere cardigan
> - Chloe silk dress
> - DKNY opaque tights
> - Christian Louboutin Lastoto 85mm booties
> - Bottega Veneta Montaigne bag


 Love love love this outfit! The blue is gorgeous!!


----------



## marie-lou

La Vanguardia said:


> *... MUST HAVE ...*
> 
> *It's vintage, darling! *
> 
> Has anyone read that book? Well, it's so-so, but I just love the idea of having something vintage! I normally am not into second-hand clothes, but sometimes, you do find some fabulous pieces in second-hand shops.
> 
> From my measly collection of vintage, which includes a crocodile bag from the flea market and a crocodile Calvin Klein belt from a vintage shop, is a ...
> 
> *... Chanel skirt!*
> 
> It's composed of four layers of tulle, the top black and the rest white. I love the pleats and the tiny CC logo made of black rhinestones in the waist area. This skirt was actually 2 sizes too big and 2.5 cm too long. That didn't stop me ... of course I had it altered!
> 
> I've actually never worn the skirt, but I feel very Carrie Bradshaw in it! I'm thinking of pairing it with my Balenciaga leather jacket (once I get it back from the tailors) for a romantic/edgy look, together with my CL booties, for a night out in town!
> 
> I recommend you scour the vintage/second-hand shops. You just might find a hidden gem ... and, in terms of clothing, don't let the size stop you. Ask if it can be easily altered.


 Wow, that skirt is TDF! What a find!!


----------



## Julide

*LaVan* Great vintage skirt!! I love vintage!! So worth the alterations IMHO!!


----------



## mrb4bags

What a gorgeous find!!


----------



## krisa

stunning!


----------



## Leah

Ok LaVan, you're so chic you can even make house shoes look funky and cool!


----------



## onebagatime

LaVan, did you get your leather jacket back? can't wait to see it!


----------



## *ilovebrad*

very nice!




La Vanguardia said:


> *... MUST HAVE ...*
> 
> *It's vintage, darling! *
> 
> Has anyone read that book? Well, it's so-so, but I just love the idea of having something vintage! I normally am not into second-hand clothes, but sometimes, you do find some fabulous pieces in second-hand shops.
> 
> From my measly collection of vintage, which includes a crocodile bag from the flea market and a crocodile Calvin Klein belt from a vintage shop, is a ...
> 
> *... Chanel skirt!*
> 
> It's composed of four layers of tulle, the top black and the rest white. I love the pleats and the tiny CC logo made of black rhinestones in the waist area. This skirt was actually 2 sizes too big and 2.5 cm too long. That didn't stop me ... of course I had it altered!
> 
> I've actually never worn the skirt, but I feel very Carrie Bradshaw in it! I'm thinking of pairing it with my Balenciaga leather jacket (once I get it back from the tailors) for a romantic/edgy look, together with my CL booties, for a night out in town!
> 
> I recommend you scour the vintage/second-hand shops. You just might find a hidden gem ... and, in terms of clothing, don't let the size stop you. Ask if it can be easily altered.


----------



## La Vanguardia

*Thank you everyone!*

I hope you had an enjoyable weekend! 



Leah said:


> Ok LaVan, you're so chic you can even make house shoes look funky and cool!



They're so comfy! Love them! 



onebagatime said:


> LaVan, did you get your leather jacket back? can't wait to see it!



Not yet ... we'll post when I do! I hope it fits! 



marie-lou said:


> Love love love this outfit! The blue is gorgeous!!





marie-lou said:


> Wow, that skirt is TDF! What a find!!





Julide said:


> *LaVan* Great vintage skirt!! I love vintage!! So worth the alterations IMHO!!





mrb4bags said:


> What a gorgeous find!!





krisa said:


> stunning!





*ilovebrad* said:


> very nice!



Now, I just need to wear this skirt LOL!


----------



## La Vanguardia

*... brussels, belgium ...*

*Full story and more pictures here: http://www.deuxamoires.com*

On the spur of the moment, I took Sophie on our first solo trip together ... to Brussels!

*what to wear*
My stapes were my grey Benetton coat, camel Pollini boots and Louis Vuitton Stephen Sprouse "Roses" Neverfull bag

Left:
- Accessorize scarf
- Zara skinny jeans
- Modissa merino wool long cardigan (local brand)
- H&M shirt

Middle:
- Wool dress from France
- Wolford opaque tights
- Wooden statement necklace from artisan market in Brussels
- Chanel aviators

Right:
- Annex wool dress (local brand)
- La Perla long sleeve shirt
- Falke opaque tights
- Ann Taylor belt
- Chanel aviators






One advantage of packing light is that there's no space to shop LOL! I only bought one pajama for DD from Petit Bateau, macarons and these wooden statement necklaces from an artisan market. I bargained and got both for 25!


----------



## Lorelei

Hi Lavan,I just read your blog post,I love Flamant too,such a gorgeous shop! As well as Paul I also loved Le Pain Quotidien in le Sablon,the croissants were to die for..I wouldn't have been able to resist buying chocolates from Godiva or biscuits from Dandoy though ,I have such a sweet tooth 
Sophie is a lucky girl to have a mum as cool as you already taking her on "girl only" trips,you both look great!


----------



## marie-lou

You were in BRUSSELS?! Aaaah  Next time you should let me know!! 
Have you been to Bruges yet? And Antwerp and Leuven? All beautiful cities I am sure you will enjoy too! They are all easily doable in one day!


----------



## GirlieShoppe

Such a glamorous life you lead, LaVan! That Chanel skirt is just gorgeous!


----------



## Cath Fossati

You and Sophie look so chic... not easy when traveling with baby and gear.


----------



## wis3ly

Haven't visited this thread in a while...time to catch up on the outfits! LOVEEE the wooden necklaces!


----------



## La Vanguardia

*Thank you everyone!* 



Lorelei said:


> Hi Lavan,I just read your blog post,I love Flamant too,such a gorgeous shop! As well as Paul I also loved Le Pain Quotidien in le Sablon,the croissants were to die for..I wouldn't have been able to resist buying chocolates from Godiva or biscuits from Dandoy though ,I have such a sweet tooth
> Sophie is a lucky girl to have a mum as cool as you already taking her on "girl only" trips,you both look great!



My friend did say Le Pain Quotidien is great, even for brunch. Will definitely try it out next time. I  the Sablon area. If I didn't have a stroller, I'd visit all the galleries and antique shops!

DH and I made a pact that we will not spoil DD with material things. Rather, we'll try to travel as much as possible with her so that she can experience different cultures, which will be more enriching for her rather than getting a new toy. 

Although, Christmas is around the corner and instead of giving presents for DH and I with the Christmas Calendar, we'll buy DD a small gift each day. She currently has a wooden farm house that's empty (I find doll houses so cliché), so we'll buy her new animals/trees/farmers each day. 



marie-lou said:


> You were in BRUSSELS?! Aaaah  Next time you should let me know!!
> Have you been to Bruges yet? And Antwerp and Leuven? All beautiful cities I am sure you will enjoy too! They are all easily doable in one day!



I'll definitely let you know next time. I've been to Bruges and Ghent a few years ago. I would love to visit Antwerp!



HermesNewbie said:


> Such a glamorous life you lead, LaVan! That Chanel skirt is just gorgeous!



I try to make the best of what I can/have. 



Cath Fossati said:


> You and Sophie look so chic... not easy when traveling with baby and gear.



I'm glad many people in the airport helped me, especially in Zurich. I was also happy we were sitting next to baby friendly people. I'm always cautious if she's bothering people, but they played with DD and I was really thankful for that. 



wis3ly said:


> Haven't visited this thread in a while...time to catch up on the outfits! LOVEEE the wooden necklaces!



At first I saw a gorgeous necklace at a posh boutique, but I didn't want to spend 250 ... I'm happy with my two necklaces for 25!


----------



## La Vanguardia

*... rasberry/purple ...*

I can't really make out the color of my coat, it's between rasberry and purple, and it's bright!  Quick trip to town.

- Benetton wool coat
- Benetton wool sweater
- Moschino denim skirt
- Wolford opaque tights
- Capriccio boots fully lined in fur (local brand)
- Prada nylon messenger bag







Yay! I finally got my Balenciaga leather jacket back from the Balenciaga tailor. It's PERFECT! They did a fantastic job and you would not think that the sleeves were shortened at all from the shoulders. Plus, the elbow patch is perfectly centered ... woohoo! The tailor informed me in the beginning that shortening from the shoulders could make the armpit/shoulder area tighter. Well, I don't notice any difference in the fit!  I'm really glad I did it. The USD 120 for alterations were definitely worth it.

I had the sleeves shortened to the longest possible length without looking weird. As you can see from the before and after pics, the alteration (shortening by 2.5 cm) made a big difference ... the leather is no longer so crumpled up and I can see my fingers without having to pull up the sleeves!


----------



## anitalilac

You are lucky to have a great tailor!! I always believe every women needs a great tailor, hairdresser and a chef!!!
Love..love ever single pics...the LV bag gives a nice pop of color to your outift..
I am sooo taking your thread as an inspiration for looking good while travelling!!


----------



## onebagatime

glad that the jacket fits well! 2.5cm is not a whole lot, only 1 inch, maybe that's why the upper arm don't feel tight. Money well spent!


----------



## marie-lou

La Vanguardia said:


> *Thank you everyone!*
> 
> 
> 
> My friend did say Le Pain Quotidien is great, even for brunch. Will definitely try it out next time. I  the Sablon area. If I didn't have a stroller, I'd visit all the galleries and antique shops!
> 
> DH and I made a pact that we will not spoil DD with material things. *Rather, we'll try to travel as much as possible with her so that she can experience different cultures, which will be more enriching for her rather than getting a new toy. *
> 
> Although, Christmas is around the corner and instead of giving presents for DH and I with the Christmas Calendar, we'll buy DD a small gift each day. She currently has a wooden farm house that's empty (I find doll houses so cliché), so we'll buy her new animals/trees/farmers each day.
> 
> 
> 
> I'll definitely let you know next time. I've been to Bruges and Ghent a few years ago. I would love to visit Antwerp!
> 
> 
> 
> I try to make the best of what I can/have.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm glad many people in the airport helped me, especially in Zurich. I was also happy we were sitting next to baby friendly people. I'm always cautious if she's bothering people, but they played with DD and I was really thankful for that.
> 
> 
> 
> At first I saw a gorgeous necklace at a posh boutique, but I didn't want to spend 250 ... I'm happy with my two necklaces for 25!


 I love this!! And I could not agree more! Sophie is a very lucky girl, I am sure she will grow up to be a lovely person

And lovely outfit as per usual


----------



## Lorelei

La Vanguardia said:


> DH and I made a pact that we will not spoil DD with material things. Rather, we'll try to travel as much as possible with her so that she can experience different cultures, which will be more enriching for her rather than getting a new toy.


 
That sounds really wise to me  couldn't agree more
On a different note you certainly did the right thing taking the Bal jacket to the taylor,it was great to start with but now it's simply perfect


----------



## La Vanguardia

*Thank you everyone! *


----------



## La Vanguardia

anitalilac said:


> You are lucky to have a great tailor!! I always believe every women needs a great tailor, hairdresser and a *chef!!!*
> Love..love ever single pics...the LV bag gives a nice pop of color to your outift..
> I am sooo taking your thread as an inspiration for looking good while travelling!!



I'd love to have a CHEF!!!  I hate cooking and that will be a dream come true to always have a gourmet chef ... not just a cook, a CHEF!


----------



## La Vanguardia

onebagatime said:


> glad that the jacket fits well! 2.5cm is not a whole lot, only 1 inch, maybe that's why the upper arm don't feel tight. Money well spent!



Totally!


----------



## La Vanguardia

marie-lou said:


> I love this!! And I could not agree more! Sophie is a very lucky girl, I am sure she will grow up to be a lovely person
> 
> And lovely outfit as per usual



I've seen some babies with tons and tons of toys. Each parent is different in how they indulge their children. I just think travelling is better than a new toy each time.


----------



## La Vanguardia

Lorelei said:


> That sounds really wise to me  couldn't agree more
> On a different note you certainly did the right thing taking the Bal jacket to the taylor,it was great to start with but now it's simply perfect



I'm already thinking what outfits to wear with my Bal jacket.


----------



## La Vanguardia

*... lanvin for H&M ...*

DD and I braved the first snowfall of the season to go to H&M! 

Well, as I'm not living in a very fashionista city, they still had most of the dresses in stock. However, all the T-shirts, brooches, and bags were sold out. Oh, well! I guess I just need to wait until a Lanvin T-shirt goes on sale LOL!

I was adamant about getting a solid-colored one shoulder dress. I tried the yellow one on but I wasn't so convinced of the fabric. It became wrinkled easily, though the fit was really flattering. I was also not particularly interested in the floral dress, but decided to try one on just in case. OMG! I loved the fit and the pattern was gorgeous worn! It's also a very wearable piece compared to the others! I also got necklaces and a tulle jacket. 

I might go again to try the yellow dress once more. I'm thinking I might regret it later if I don't get it. I'll also try on the pink one but I would prefer the purple one as I think you'll see the wrinkles less. However, they only had a smaller size in purple ... boohoo!

Excuse the bandages on my fingers. On the way back home, I slipped in the path going to our house. OUCH! It was so painful and some skin got scraped off.

*... dress and pink necklace ...*
This dress is very well made and I found the fabric better than the solid-colored ones. I also bought the pink necklace to match it.







Modelling with my Balenciaga leather jacket!  I think it's a very wearable dress, even for daytime, unlike the other models.






*... tulle jacket ...*
It's one size too big, but I think it's okay. I paired it with my Class by Roberto Cavalli T-shirt ... very Lanvinesque! 






*... more necklaces ...*






For DD, we went to a local children's shop and got her winter booties fully lined in fur.


----------



## Mininana

u are one lucky woman!! Still stuff left over there? Did u get to see the silk coat? What did you think of the quality? My sister got me the zebra coat in paris as well as the shoes and I can't wait for her to get back and give them to me! yay


----------



## ceci

OK. Maybe I should move to your area! Haha! You got 2 out of 3 items that I wanted in the Lanvin X H&M collection. (tulles jacket & the pink statement bib necklace) I also want the "Jewel legs" Tee as well. However, I GOT NOTHING!

I'm lucky to have my mom & my cousin to wait in line in TO early 5:30am at the mall. They received the bands & were in the group #140-#160. However, ~45mins before they can go in, EVERYTHING were gone!!! Crazy! My cousin actually has friends waited in line 6pm the day before! Lucky, I just think to get those as fun pieces & I'm not going to pay double or triple from ebay. But, I'm going to ask MOM to make my own tulle jacket - maybe a longer version 

After all, you pull out the pink/black dress very nice! I love it! Perfect for the holiday season!

PS. Your DD will have happy feet throughout the WINTER LOL! 
Do you know SW also have wool-lined shoes for kids? I got 2 for DD last winter. Plus, I also picked up a black faux fur moto jacket from GAP Kids too! Check that out, maybe you both will be so chic to wear moto jacket together


----------



## KristyDarling

Your latest acquisitions are just stunning!!!  I never get tired of seeing your photos. I love that you are so good at mixing things up and experimenting with different looks and combinations. The way you dress is artistic expression!


----------



## La Vanguardia

I just checked the tags on my dress and it's 70% silk and 30% polyamide. I'm glad it's not 100% polyester. I'm really content about the quality of this one! 



Mininana said:


> Did u get to see the silk coat? What did you think of the quality? My sister got me the zebra coat in paris as well as the shoes and I can't wait for her to get back and give them to me! yay



The black coat was nice. But I wasn't so convinced of the zebra coat. It was also on my wishlist but it was too thin and the zebra print was more brownish than an actual black/white zebra, which I would prefer. The shoes looked cool, but they start here at 36 and I wear a 35/35.5 ... bummer!

Hope you like them! 



ceci said:


> OK. Maybe I should move to your area! Haha! You got 2 out of 3 items that I wanted in the Lanvin X H&M collection. (tulles jacket & the pink statement bib necklace) I also want the "Jewel legs" Tee as well. However, I GOT NOTHING!
> 
> I'm lucky to have my mom & my cousin to wait in line in TO early 5:30am at the mall. They received the bands & were in the group #140-#160. However, ~45mins before they can go in, EVERYTHING were gone!!! Crazy! My cousin actually has friends waited in line 6pm the day before! Lucky, I just think to get those as fun pieces & I'm not going to pay double or triple from ebay. But, I'm going to ask MOM to make my own tulle jacket - maybe a longer version
> 
> After all, you pull out the pink/black dress very nice! I love it! Perfect for the holiday season!
> 
> PS. Your DD will have happy feet throughout the WINTER LOL!
> Do you know SW also have wool-lined shoes for kids? I got 2 for DD last winter. Plus, I also picked up a black faux fur moto jacket from GAP Kids too! Check that out, maybe you both will be so chic to wear moto jacket together



I would have loved to have the legs T-shirt, or at least see it IRL. I saw the face T-shirt on the mannequin and didn't like the quality. Oh, I really wanted a brooch and as it was sold out, I asked if I could buy the one on the window's mannequion LOL! Apparently, it's already reserved. Well, I'll pass by H&M again and maybe some brooch shows up. Here, the return policy is only 3 days for the Lanvin collection so maybe I get lucky, again! 

Yes, do ask your mom to make you a tulle jacket. I'm really amazed how a simple tulle jacket can glamorize an outfit!

We don't have Gap Kids here, mostly French stuff.



KristyDarling said:


> Your latest acquisitions are just stunning!!!  I never get tired of seeing your photos. I love that you are so good at mixing things up and experimenting with different looks and combinations. The way you dress is artistic expression!



Thank you Kristy! I'm really flattered!


----------



## JCinwrppingppr

OMG great finds from H&M!!! I must have that necklaceeeee


----------



## Suzie

LaVan, love your new purchases. Could I ask how is the sizing, I have no option but to buy via ebay so I was just wondering if they are a standard US/UK/EU size?


----------



## Cath Fossati

Your daughter is adorable.  The floral dress looks great with your Balenciaga.  The tulle does add a touch of glam.

Wow, yeah there are some advantages to living in a less fashion frenzied place... Some people waited in line outside all night to get inside H&M.  We don't have a H&M here.  I can always get the diffusion collections at Target.


----------



## La Vanguardia

*Thank you everyone! *

I was looking at my Lanvin for H&M purchases again and I'm really happy about them ... can't wait to wear them. 



JCinwrppingppr said:


> OMG great finds from H&M!!! I must have that necklaceeeee



Hope you still find a necklace ... good luck! It's perfect for spicing up an outfit.



Suzie said:


> LaVan, love your new purchases. Could I ask how is the sizing, I have no option but to buy via ebay so I was just wondering if they are a standard US/UK/EU size?



I find that the sizing is true to size H&M wise. I wear the same size as with their other clothes. For additional reference, I'm a French size 36, Italian size 38/40, US size 2/4 and UK size 8. I got a size 36 dress and it fits perfectly.



Cath Fossati said:


> Wow, yeah there are some advantages to living in a less fashion frenzied place... Some people waited in line outside all night to get inside H&M.  We don't have a H&M here.  I can always get the diffusion collections at Target.



I think one advantage also is that the Lanvin collection was available in 2 quite big H&M boutiques in my city in relation to the local population.


----------



## La Vanguardia

*... more lanvin for H&M and some Miu Miu ...*



I updated my blog and you can now see my whole lanvin for H&M collection: http://www.deuxarmoires.com 

Taking my chances, I went again today! It's 0&#8451; and snowing, regardless, this outfit is really warm! I highly recommend wool tights and Ice Breaker merino wool shirts for layering!

- Moncler down jacket
- Le Bleu denim dress (Singaporean brand)
- Wolford wool tights
- Pollini boots
- Wool beret from Spain
- Chanel aviators
- Hermès scarf
- Louis Vuitton Neverfull MM Stephen Sprouse "Roses" bag






At both H&Ms were the collection was available, almost everything was sold out except for a few dresses and shoes in the small sizes and the metal/leather/pearl necklace I got the other day. However, I managed to score a T-shirt and another metal/rhinestone necklace!

I'm pretty sure these were what the mannequin inside the store had on the other day. Why? There's still some fake blonde nylon hair stuck in the necklace. How did I find it? I saw a tiny Lanvin for H&M box near the shoes and while it said in the sticker at the bottom "sunglasses," when I opened it, it was this necklace! As for the T-shirt, it wasn't even hanging on the Lanvin area but on another rack (I guess somebody tried it on). I checked and it was my size!!! 

Funnily enough, I didn't like the shirt at first when I saw it on the mannequin the other day. But after close inspection and trying it on, I've had a change of heart! 






I also passed by Miu Miu as I received the private sale card and got this wool cardigan at 30% off.


----------



## marie-lou

Lovely Lanvin purchases!! I wanted to go first but after hearing people were actually there at 3am  I decedid to pass... 

And your daughter looks so cute in her new boots!


----------



## monap_1981

Love your Lanvin for H&M purchases!  The dress and the necklace go so well together!

And your Miu Miu cardi is gorgeous!


----------



## kat99

love your new purchases! and the tulle coat...i'm in love!


----------



## Cath Fossati

I so enjoy reading your posts.


----------



## lara0112

great purchases La Van - not a fan usually of the H&M and designer cooperations  but the dress looks great on you! I just wanted a t-shirt but was late to the online party

so I decided to buy the men's collection t-shirt instead:
http://shop.hm.com/de/lanvin - the leo print one in the sixth window. it is purple, white, black and I am guessing will be a bit big although I ordered S but I like my Ts loose.
planning to wear underneath this:
http://www.maryandpaul.de/WOMEN/SALE/CARDIGAN/Plisseefalten-Cardigan-Gertrude.html (love paul& joe, and love maryandpaul online shop - they let you buy on account)


----------



## RubyPrincess168

La Vanguardia said:


> *... lanvin for H&M ...*
> 
> *... dress and pink necklace ...*
> This dress is very well made and I found the fabric better than the solid-colored ones. I also bought the pink necklace to match it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Modelling with my Balenciaga leather jacket!  I think it's a very wearable dress, even for daytime, unlike the other models.


 
Something about the dress looks off to me. IMHO it makes you look like you're too petite for it.  Adding the black leather jacket helps tremendously though.


----------



## La Vanguardia

*Thank you everyone!* 



marie-lou said:


> Lovely Lanvin purchases!! I wanted to go first but after hearing people were actually there at 3am  I decedid to pass...





kat99 said:


> love your new purchases! and the tulle coat...i'm in love!



I would have loved to get more T-shirts, the brooch and the clutch. But there was no way I could wait in line. If it would be the day when DD went to daycare, I would have considered going an hour or two before the store opened. Oh, well, I'm really happy about my purchases. Plus, I have the brooch the mannequin on the store window was wearing reserved. I do hope H&M calls me when they change the window display.



monap_1981 said:


> And your Miu Miu cardi is gorgeous!



It was a spontaneous buy but I really like the color and the detail on the collar. You don't see it that much in the picture but there's actually a transparent tulle/mesh fabric between the yellow collar and the body. 



lara0112 said:


> great purchases La Van - not a fan usually of the H&M and designer cooperations  but the dress looks great on you! I just wanted a t-shirt but was late to the online party
> 
> so I decided to buy the men's collection t-shirt instead:
> http://shop.hm.com/de/lanvin - the leo print one in the sixth window. it is purple, white, black and I am guessing will be a bit big although I ordered S but I like my Ts loose.
> planning to wear underneath this:
> http://www.maryandpaul.de/WOMEN/SALE/CARDIGAN/Plisseefalten-Cardigan-Gertrude.html (love paul& joe, and love maryandpaul online shop - they let you buy on account)



What a great idea to get a men's shirt! I saw this one and considered getting it for DH, but thought he might find it too trendy so I passed. Gosh, I should have thought about trying the smallest size for me as it was actually quite cool!

The shirt will go well with that grey cardigan ... lovely detail on the shoulders! 



Cath Fossati said:


> I so enjoy reading your posts.



I'm glad you like my thread! 



RubyPrincess168 said:


> Something about the dress looks off to me. IMHO it makes you look like you're too petite for it.  Adding the black leather jacket helps tremendously though.



Thanks for your thoughts. I think it's because of the big ruffles and the print. But I don't mind, I feel like I'm blooming like a flower!


----------



## La Vanguardia

*... even more lanvin for H&M and some Stuart Weitzman ...*

Okay, this is getting sick now but I went again to H&M. I think it has become a recent obsession trying to see if any new item would magically appear like yesterday. 

It was -2&#8451; with light snow and, to heck with it, I'm wearing my motorcycle leather jacket!  I layered intelligently (if I may say so) by wearing my leather boots fully lined in fur (seriously, there are better options than Uggs!) and a silk slip dress below my merino wool clothing ... I was warm and toasty! 

Check out the view today while I was sipping a champagne cocktail in a bar: http://www.deuxarmoires.com

- Balenciaga motorcycle leather jacket
- Zadig & Voltaire merino wool sweater dress
- Ice Breaker merino wool long-sleeve shirt
- Blumarine silk slip dress
- Wolford wool tights
- Capriccio boots fully lined in fur (local brand)
- Hermès wool hat
- Ann Taylor belt
- Wooden necklace from Belgium
- Louis Vuitton shawl
- Sermoneta leather gloves lined in wool
- Louis Vuitton Alma PM bag






Well, I visited both H&Ms were the Lanvin collection was available and while there was almost nothing at one store, I found this silk purple asymmetrical dress in the other! It was sold out the previous days, except for one which was a smaller size. This was probably a return ... the only one and in my size!  I consider myself really lucky now with all my Lanvin for H&M purchases.

I've consolidated my complete Lanvin for H&M haul in my blog: http://www.deuxarmoires.com






Off to do more shopping, including groceries and stuff for DD's room like a diaper pail/genie. Anyway, I've been searching for months for the right OTK boots. I have my sort of OTK ones (see outfit above), but I wanted a normal pair without fur lining. Patience has paid off and I found these at Stuart Weitzman.


----------



## GirlieShoppe

^^That dress is divine, La Van, and it looks perfect on you!

I love how you mix high-end pieces with less expensive items. Very chic!


----------



## marie-lou

Love the outfit you wore! 
I love how you almost got every single Lanvin piece 
And lovely boots, too!


----------



## lara0112

congrats on your new purchases. love the boots!


----------



## KristyDarling

^^ Welcome to the Stuart Weitzman 5050 club! There's a whole bunch of us in the Glass Slipper subforum! 

BTW, that one-shoulder Lanvin/H&M dress is absolutely TDF and looks perfect on you!!!


----------



## La Vanguardia

HermesNewbie said:


> ^^That dress is divine, La Van, and it looks perfect on you!
> 
> I love how you mix high-end pieces with less expensive items. Very chic!



Wow! I'm chic!  Mixing and matching makes the piece more personal and interesting IMHO. There are so many fabulous high-street designs, especially accessories, that it'll be a pity to ignore them. Plus, they're also good for my pocket LOL!



marie-lou said:


> Love the outfit you wore! I love how you almost got every single Lanvin piece  And lovely boots, too!



It's really amazing how I initially thought I would get NOTHING from the Lanvin for H&M collaboration due to its popularity and, here I am, with all these pieces! 



KristyDarling said:


> ^^ Welcome to the Stuart Weitzman 5050 club! There's a whole bunch of us in the Glass Slipper subforum!
> 
> BTW, that one-shoulder Lanvin/H&M dress is absolutely TDF and looks perfect on you!!!



OMG! I didn't even know these boots were so popular. I've searched high and low trying on almost all the OTK boots at shoe stores here ... nothing sang to me ... until these 5050s (thanks, now I know the name too)! It was actually silly of me not to go to the boutique at first (I just forgot as it's in a small side street ... oops!). They have quite a big selection, just 20% more expensive than in the US. 

The boots felt really comfy when I tried them on and I love how the elastic back really shapes up the boots to the legs ... sexy and cool!  I think they'll also be perfect for my city trips this winter! 



lara0112 said:


> congrats on your new purchases. love the boots!



I can't wait to wear them!


----------



## poptarts

That Lanvin/H&M dress looks amazing on you La Van. You always look super classy. Love this thread!


----------



## ipudgybear

I just started looking at this thread and I must say, I LOVE your closet!  You look gorgeous in that Lanvin/H&M dress!


----------



## queennadine

That black Lanvin dress looks like it was made for you!

Loving your outfits, as usual! I'll be in Europe in a few weeks for the Holidays and I'm looking forward to experimenting with long layers and thick tights, à la LaVan!


----------



## onebagatime

love the newest lanvin dress! although you say "purple", looks like black on my computer. 

as to the boots, the calfs fit perfectly, but the feet part looks like too big?


----------



## Julide

*LaVan* The last Lanvin dress looks like it was made for you!!!Congrats again on your Balanciaga jacket too!!!


----------



## bnjj

You look lovely as always and that purple dress is beautiful.

It had been about -20C or colder here most of the past week and I have not donned a pair of boots yet (at least not winter boots) and most years I don't. I keep a pair in the car in case of emergency but don't wear them otherwise.


----------



## Mininana

I agree I thought the dress was black. I'm glad it's purple though purple is soooo much better imo! only because it's easy to get black dresses but so hard to get color dresses.


u got so lucky!! I hope I can get more items... I'm lanvin pour h&m crazy!


----------



## fieryfashionist

You really scored some fabulous loot at H&M!!   That Miu Miu cardi is so beautiful, too!   Also, I LOVE the 50/50s... I've been obsessed with mine too (the thread in the glass slipper pushed me over the edge )... I've been wearing them constantly!


----------



## La Vanguardia

*Thank you everyone!*



queennadine said:


> Loving your outfits, as usual! I'll be in Europe in a few weeks for the Holidays and I'm looking forward to experimenting with long layers and thick tights, à la LaVan!



Glad I could inspire your outfits on your coming European trip. Hope you have a great time and do post your adventure!



fieryfashionist said:


> You really scored some fabulous loot at H&M!!   That Miu Miu cardi is so beautiful, too!   Also, I LOVE the 50/50s... I've been obsessed with mine too (the thread in the glass slipper pushed me over the edge )... I've been wearing them constantly!



They are so comfortable! I wore them these past days and I'm really content with my purchase! 



poptarts said:


> That Lanvin/H&M dress looks amazing on you La Van. *You always look super classy.* Love this thread!



Oooh, classy! What a compliment! 



ipudgybear said:


> I just started looking at this thread and I must say, I LOVE your closet!  You look gorgeous in that Lanvin/H&M dress!



Thanks for taking the time to read my thread.



onebagatime said:


> love the newest lanvin dress! although you say "purple", looks like black on my computer.
> 
> as to the boots, the calfs fit perfectly, but the feet part looks like too big?



The dress is a very dark purple/plum and difficult to capture ... a nice alternative to black. Regarding the boots, they're actually my size. I can see the illusion that they might look big to you in this picture's angle because the feet and heel area are chunky while the calf and leg part are tight due to the elastic material on the back.


----------



## La Vanguardia

Julide said:


> *LaVan* The last Lanvin dress looks like it was made for you!!!Congrats again on your Balanciaga jacket too!!!



I'm really glad I got to finally wear my Balenciaga jacket! 



bnjj said:


> You look lovely as always and that purple dress is beautiful.
> 
> It had been about -20C or colder here most of the past week and I have not donned a pair of boots yet (at least not winter boots) and most years I don't. I keep a pair in the car in case of emergency but don't wear them otherwise.



Wow! You must have a great resistance to cold weather. With -20&#8451;, I need to really bundle up!



Mininana said:


> u got so lucky!! I hope I can get more items... *I'm lanvin pour h&m crazy!*



LOL! Same here, same here!


----------



## La Vanguardia

*... even more lanvin for H&M ... *

RIDICULOUS, I know! 

I've been away the past few days on a business trip and the H&M store where I reserved the store window brooch last week called me!!!  

On my way back home, I rushed to H&M and picked up my brooch! I  it! AND ... in the city where I was for business, of course I popped by H&M and managed to grab the LAST Lanvin UNICEF bag! 

WAIT ... there's more! I got bored in my hotel room and checked eBay for the 3-faces T-shirt. I got lucky that an auction was just finishing and won!!!  I'm happy it wasn't a high mark up. This T-shirt retailed for almost USD 50 here and I won with USD 73. As registered/trackable shipping to here is quite expensive, the seller will send it for free to my aunt in the US. I hope she gets it soon and that she has time to ship it to me! 

... I'll update my blog soon to post my business trip outfits!


----------



## La Vanguardia

*... what to pack  three days on business ...*

Full blog post and more pictures at: http://www.deuxarmoires.com

My staples were my wool beret hat and Louis Vuitton Neverfull MM Stephen Sprouse "Roses" bag.

Left:
- Benetton wool cardigan
- Bally wool sweater
- Prada silk skirt

Middle:
- Benetton wool sweater
- Strenesse wool skirt
- Calvin Klein vintage crocodile belt
- Falke opaque tights
- Gucci wedge pumps
- Faux glass pearls from a local department store

Right:
- Prada silk top
- Miu Miu skirt
- H&M silk slip dress
- Calvin Klein vintage crocodile belt
- Wolford wool tights
- Stuart Weitzman 5050 OTK boots






Outerwear:
- Benetton wool coat
- Wool beret from Spain
- Hermès scarf


----------



## mrb4bags

Wow you are one lucky girl!!  I absolutely love all of your Lanvin pieces.  I cant decide which one is my favorite but think it may be the one shouldered dark purple dress or maybe the t shirt lol.  I didn't even bother looking at our H&M knowing that nothing would be left.  Many congrats!!


----------



## Julide

I love your pop of color in your coat!!!


----------



## Jeneen

Cute outfits on your business trip!


----------



## bagladyseattle

La Vanguardia, congrats on you Lanvin H&M purchases.  I love love the black one shoulder Lanvin H&M dress.  I am so jealous.   I was the H&M store last night, I managed to spote one but it was not in my size.  I was so crushed and dissappointed.


----------



## JCinwrppingppr

you have such a fabulous collection of couture clothing!! I love that when you wear it all it doesn't look OTT or anything like that..You just look so wonderful in all your designer pieces!


----------



## bnjj

I love that purple Benetton coat.


----------



## Mininana

LaVan I love your outfits!!! I have the same gucci wedges and they are sooooo comfy 


Also, what a great idea, the miu miu skirt and the silk slip. PERFECT combo!!!  


and I love that benetton coat!!


----------



## Sammyjoe

JCinwrppingppr said:


> *you have such a fabulous collection of couture clothing!!* *I love that when you wear it all it doesn't look OTT or anything like that..You just look so wonderful in all your designer pieces*!


 
I agree with every word, you just take something *La Van* and put your own twist on it.


----------



## marie-lou

Love your outfits, especially the purple Benetton coat is great! 
I can't believe you got even more Lanvin!


----------



## jelts

WOW! You really did well with the H&M purchases! Especially the store pin. I love love love the bright pink necklace too!


----------



## La Vanguardia

*Thank you everyone! *



JCinwrppingppr said:


> you have such a fabulous collection of couture clothing!! I love that when you wear it all it doesn't look OTT or anything like that..You just look so wonderful in all your designer pieces!





Sammyjoe said:


> I agree with every word, you just take something *La Van* and put your own twist on it.



OMG! Thanks so much for this compliment! I'm FLATTERED! I'm so glad that the clothes I wear say more "ME" rather than the brand. 

Actually, one reason why I don't indicate the brand of my clothes directly on my blog is that even though I wear cheap clothes, I have quite a bit of designer pieces. I want to avoid people thinking I'm arrogant or so by writing Balenciaga jacket, Prada dress, Hermès bag and so on. Some people might even think I'm a fashion victim by buying such brands ... and believe me, I fall in the same judgmental phase when I see others who wear a Balmain jacket that looks totally OFF on them. 

This way, if I focus on the style and cut rather than the brand, it's more neutral. Plus, I always have TPF where I think here it's appropriate to indicate the brands.



mrb4bags said:


> Wow you are one lucky girl!!  I absolutely love all of your Lanvin pieces.  I cant decide which one is my favorite but think it may be the one shouldered dark purple dress or maybe the t shirt lol.  I didn't even bother looking at our H&M knowing that nothing would be left.  Many congrats!!





bagladyseattle said:


> La Vanguardia, congrats on you Lanvin H&M purchases.  I love love the black one shoulder Lanvin H&M dress.  I am so jealous.   I was the H&M store last night, I managed to spote one but it was not in my size.  I was so crushed and dissappointed.





jelts said:


> WOW! You really did well with the H&M purchases! Especially the store pin. I love love love the bright pink necklace too!



I'm REALLY, REALLY, LUCKY to be able to get these pieces straight from H&M. It did pay off to regularly go the shops just in case something new pops up. I was also glad I could reserve the brooch from the window display! I'm also glad the 3-faces T-shirt I won on eBay wasn't highly inflated!



Julide said:


> I love your pop of color in your coat!!!





bnjj said:


> I love that purple Benetton coat.





marie-lou said:


> Love your outfits, especially the purple Benetton coat is great!



Benetton is one of my favorite go-to brands. They make nice, high-quality clothes IMHO. I used to be addicted to Benetton during my university years in the US. I bought almost all my stuff there that the SAs regularly gave me 10% off. Ah, those were the days LOL! 



Mininana said:


> LaVan I love your outfits!!! I have the same gucci wedges and they are sooooo comfy
> 
> Also, what a great idea, the miu miu skirt and the silk slip. PERFECT combo!!!



YAY! Shoe twins! They are so comfortable! Love them! 

Oh, when you have eyelet/lace clothes, do try a contrasting-colored slip, it's fun and a bit different!



Jeneen said:


> Cute outfits on your business trip!



They're not your typical corporate outfits but they're comfortable and, I think, appropriate enough!


----------



## La Vanguardia

*... marshmallow ...*

I know, I look like a marshmallow, or the Michelin woman LOL, in this down jacket. But it's sooooooooooo WARM and COMFY! As you can see, I only wore leggings, a thin merino wool long-sleeved shirt and a white top below the jacket and I was FAR from freezing at -3&#8451;!

To be honest, I initially thought down jackets were just plain ridiculous and a fashion faux-pas. But after having worn them (at least the good ones that really keep you warm), I've had a change of heart. They are a necessity for cold climates!

As it was snowy outside, I wore my rain boots and changed to booties at my meeting.

Oh, I'm so PISSED OFF! My stupid CL booties that I've had for less than a month and worn only a few times BROKE! Can you believe it? I was standing up, with one foot slightly bent on my left heel, and it BROKE! Just like that! Mind you, I stand the same way with my other shoes sometimes and they never broke! I sent them now to CL and hope they can be repaired. I do love them!

- Prada down jacket with white fox fur trim
- Ice Breaker merino wool long-sleeved shirt
- H&M white top
- Lanvin for H&M necklace
- Zara leggings
- Roberto del Carlo booties
- Gucci rain boots
- Longchamp Le Pliage with Eiffel Tower print bag
- Sermoneta leather gloves lined in wool


----------



## Suzie

Wow, LaVan, you look very stylish for -3, I have never been in that low of a temperature in my life!


----------



## Mininana

*LaVan* you are so lucky to have snagged the eiffer tower longchamp!! When I was in paris in september both printemps and lafayette only had the black with yellow version (not my taste)... 


but I did get to get the galeries lafayette version in black and red.  


anyway! The down jacket looks awesome on you. I used to not like them either but they are soooo warm and comfy 


PS: I am SHOCKED about ur CL booties?  Those are such pretty booties they should NOT break!!!!


----------



## authenticplease

Hi LaVan Love your thread! It has become my favorite in The Wardrobe! You have such lovely taste and a wonderfully unique way of expressing yourself through your clothing......I enjoy checking in to see your updates

I am so upset to hear that your new CL booties have an issue. Sadly it is a recurring problem with the Fifi/Elisa heel.....several ladies in the CL forum have had it happen. I would not be satisfied with a repair.....I would insist on a replacement 
http://forum.purseblog.com/christian-louboutin-shoes/problems-with-elisa-heel-snapping-643440.html

There are also other threads concerning this topic but this was just the first one I found.  I know NerdyBirdy and Shainerocks had this very same problem.


----------



## mrsDIY88

so sorry to hear about your CL booties.  that's outrageous! hope that you are able to get it repaired easily. 

you look awesome as always! love the various outfits for your business trip. agree with you that it takes alot more flair and imagination to come up with business appropriate outfits that aren't just "suits".


----------



## marie-lou

Lovely marshmellow outfit!! 
And it is just ridiculous that your boots BROKE! How is that even possible for a CL, you would expect some quality!

Also, I was wondering where you live now? I always thought you live in the US but doesn't that make it a bit hard to travel to Switserland so much? Please don't feel obligated to answer if you think I am being to curious and this question is too personal!


----------



## monap_1981

LaVan, you look great, as always! I love your Lanvin for H&M necklace, so pretty!

I am so sorry to hear about your CL booties, this is unbelievable!

I can only imagine how upset you must be now


----------



## artsygirl

I thought I had a coat fetish... but LaVan, you take the cake!! I absolutely adore every coat you have! Such a stylish mom! And, btw, your baby is adorable! Love her hair!


----------



## onebagatime

I'd be so pissed off too! They better send you a new pair!


----------



## SCL

lavan...love your thread...  and thank you (and authenticplease) for sharing your bootie issues...i have a new pair still in the box that i have been debating about (beauty vs. practical wear issues)...you have made my decision so much easier..thank you!!!


----------



## La Vanguardia

*Thank you everyone! *


----------



## La Vanguardia

Suzie said:


> Wow, LaVan, you look very stylish for -3, I have never been in that low of a temperature in my life!



Brrrr ... despite the cold, the winter wonderland landscape is beautiful.



Mininana said:


> but I did get to get the galeries lafayette version in black and red.



I've never seen the black/red version of the bag ... sounds interesting. 



authenticplease said:


> Hi LaVan Love your thread! It has become my favorite in The Wardrobe! You have such lovely taste and a wonderfully unique way of expressing yourself through your clothing......I enjoy checking in to see your updates



Ooooh ... my thread? Your favorite? Oh, WOW! 



marie-lou said:


> Also, I was wondering where you live now? I always thought you live in the US but doesn't that make it a bit hard to travel to Switserland so much? Please don't feel obligated to answer if you think I am being to curious and this question is too personal!



I used to live in the US during my university years ... long, long ago LOL! I live in Switzerland ... great place and central location for weekend escapades to other European cities! 



artsygirl said:


> I thought I had a coat fetish... but LaVan, you take the cake!!



LOL! I used to have more but I gave a lot away. 



SCL said:


> lavan...love your thread...  and thank you (and authenticplease) for sharing your bootie issues...i have a new pair still in the box that i have been debating about (beauty vs. practical wear issues)...you have made my decision so much easier..thank you!!!



It was great of *auntenticplease* to post that thread. Will you return yours then?


----------



## La Vanguardia

I'm really pissed off about the heel. I do love the design and the booties were comfortable! I hope they can be repaired and I wonder how much it'll cost. Unfortunately, I already threw away my receipt from CL London. Geez, I didn't think the heel will break! I sent them to CL Geneva for repair and was told they might have to send them to Paris.

I was seriously considering buying a new pair. I called CL boutiques in Paris, Geneva and London and none are available. But, I did see a pair in my size at Barney's website. But then, I held back after reading the thread *authenticplease* posted. Gosh, I didn't know there was this common problem happening. Thanks for letting me know. 



authenticplease said:


> I am so upset to hear that your new CL booties have an issue. Sadly it is a recurring problem with the Fifi/Elisa heel.....several ladies in the CL forum have had it happen. I would not be satisfied with a repair.....I would insist on a replacement
> http://forum.purseblog.com/christian-louboutin-shoes/problems-with-elisa-heel-snapping-643440.html
> 
> There are also other threads concerning this topic but this was just the first one I found.  I know NerdyBirdy and Shainerocks had this very same problem.





Mininana said:


> but I did get to get the galeries lafayette version in black and red.
> 
> PS: I am SHOCKED about ur CL booties?  Those are such pretty booties they should NOT break!!!!





mrsDIY88 said:


> so sorry to hear about your CL booties.  that's outrageous! hope that you are able to get it repaired easily.





marie-lou said:


> Lovely marshmellow outfit!!
> And it is just ridiculous that your boots BROKE! How is that even possible for a CL, you would expect some quality!





monap_1981 said:


> I am so sorry to hear about your CL booties, this is unbelievable!
> 
> I can only imagine how upset you must be now





onebagatime said:


> I'd be so pissed off too! They better send you a new pair!


----------



## La Vanguardia

Hope everyone is having a wonderful weekend!


----------



## La Vanguardia

*... zermatt, switzerland ...*

Went to the Alps for a winter wonderland escape.

*Full travelogue and more pictures here:
http://www.deuxarmoires.com*

With an average temperature of -10&#8451;, here's what I wore ... by the way, I do have several pairs of IceBreaker shirts and Wolford wool tights as they are my winter staples! 

*Left:*
- Prada cashmere/wool shirt
- Zara shearling vest
- Zara shorts
- Wolford wool tights
- Capriccio leather boots fully lined in fur (local brand)
- Chanel sunglasses
- Louis Vuitton cashmere scarf

*Middle:*
- Modissa cashmere/silk long cardigan (local brand)
- Missoni shirt
- IceBreaker merino wool long-sleeved shirt (layered underneath my Missoni shirt)
- Moschino denim skirt
- Wolford wool tights
- Capriccio leather boots fully lined in fur (local brand)
- Chanel sunglasses

*Right (for outerwear):*
- Prada down jacket
- Prada nylon messenger bag







*For hiking:*
- Mammuth Gore-Tex jacket
- Mammuth fleece cardigan
- IceBreaker merino wool long-sleeved shirt
- IceBreaker merino wool leggings (layered underneath my jeans)
- Old Navy jeans
- Lowa Gore-Tex hiking boots
- Chanel sunglasses


----------



## artsygirl

LaVan, love your left side Swiss Alps outfit! That vest looks so comfy and warm! Also, love the sunglasses and the way you styled your hair! Very chic! Looks like you had a great w-e!


----------



## mrb4bags

Really enjoy reading your travel blog deuxarmoires!!  

Your white Prada coat with fur trim is gorgeous and looks so warm.


----------



## queennadine

LOVE your cold weather outfits! That white coat is TDF!

I have a quick question for you: what do you wear underneath your jeans when it's freezing out? Long underwear is too bulky underneath skinnies, which I'll be wearing to tuck into boots.

I was thinking about Spanx just to get an extra layer in. I don't know if tights would be too bulky as well? Thanks so much!!!


----------



## Mininana

*LaVan*!!! I had read somewhere that Old Navy jeans were perfect for petite girls! And they definitely fit u perfectly 


this gives me an incentive to try them next time I go to the US.


btw, *queenadine*, I'm not *LaVan* but I wanted to tell u that I wear spanx or tights (regular not wool) under my jeans when it gets super cold


----------



## rock_girl

LaVan - It looks like your trip to Switzerland was a blast.  I am in awe at how chic you look while hiking!  

I wanted to say thank you for the Zara denim recommendation.  Because of your post, I am now the proud owner of my first pair of skinny jeans!    I never thought I was a skinny jeans kind of gal, but for the price point and fit I figured it was worth a try.  Now, if only I could figure out what to wear on the top...  Thanks again!


----------



## Cates

beautiful outfits for your winter wonderland escape to the Alps!  LOVE your travel blog-your photos are amazing!


----------



## pmburk

Mininana said:


> *LaVan*!!! I had read somewhere that Old Navy jeans were perfect for petite girls! And they definitely fit u perfectly
> 
> this gives me an incentive to try them next time I go to the US.


 
I know this question was not directed at me, but I'm 5' with a 27" inseam and I have an absolutely awful time finding jeans. So-called "petite" sizing by most brands have a 29" inseam. (Ralph Lauren does do a 27" inseam, I love those!) 

Anyway, Old Navy jeans are perfect for us shorties and a real bargain. I have bought them for years and I find they hold up very nicely. My only advice is to try them on in-store if possible, as their sizing seems to run a bit off.


----------



## Lady_J

Oh my god you look too cute in your winter outfits, I have been checking your thread regularly as promised. Have been in need for some inspiration to look GOOD this winter and you are my current style icon as I am very petite and always look like the abominable snow-woman in all my layers. 

I've invested in Icebreaker base layers (pricey!) and Wolford tights and some good snow boots from Juicy Couture. Am slowly but surely improving my style and it's thanks to you!


----------



## monap_1981

LaVan, beautiful pictures from your last trip! 

And I love your first outfit, Zara vest + shorts look great on you!


----------



## Majara

Great Pictures from Zermatt. 2 Years ago at the summer we went by the Glacier Express to the city. Wonderfull city and train! Thanks for the winter-pictures... I love them


----------



## La Vanguardia

*Thank you everyone!*


----------



## La Vanguardia

Thanks so much for reading my blog and for letting me share my trips!  As you can see, when I travel I just wear my normal clothes and dress how I would back home on a regular basis  ... except the hiking gear, of course! 



Cates said:


> LOVE your travel blog-your photos are amazing!





mrb4bags said:


> Really enjoy reading your travel blog deuxarmoires!!





Majara said:


> Great Pictures from Zermatt. 2 Years ago at the summer we went by the Glacier Express to the city. Wonderfull city and train! Thanks for the winter-pictures... I love them





monap_1981 said:


> LaVan, beautiful pictures from your last trip!


----------



## La Vanguardia

queennadine said:


> I have a quick question for you: what do you wear underneath your jeans when it's freezing out? Long underwear is too bulky underneath skinnies, which I'll be wearing to tuck into boots.
> 
> I was thinking about Spanx just to get an extra layer in. I don't know if tights would be too bulky as well? Thanks so much!!!



I don't usually wear jeans in winter, but when I do, I wear opaque or wool tights underneath. They help me stay warm and are not bulky. For hiking, I wear the IceBreaker merino wool leggings underneath loose-fitting pants. 

I don't have Spanx ... I did before but gave it to my sister as I couldn't breathe in them LOL! 



mrb4bags said:


> Your white Prada coat with fur trim is gorgeous and looks so warm.





queennadine said:


> That white coat is TDF!



Thank goodness I don't live in the US, otherwise I'll be a fashion faux-pas. I read that you're not supposed to wear white over there after labor day.



monap_1981 said:


> And I love your first outfit, Zara vest + shorts look great on you!



Of all places, I got the vest at Zara KIDS! Yes, KIDS! Got it a few years ago and love it to bits! It's also warm and comfy! 

Once in a while, I lurk in the Kid's section ... just in case! 



artsygirl said:


> LaVan, love your left side Swiss Alps outfit! That vest looks so comfy and warm! Also, love the sunglasses and the way you styled your hair! Very chic! Looks like you had a great w-e!



I hope my hair would be like this most of the time ... love it when sometimes a few short/growing strands fall off to the side. I'm actually very conscious of my hair because they're dry, thick, frizzy and coarse. I try to moisturize them more now by using Kerastase Oleo-Relax Masque each time I wash my hair. I also put once in a while a few drops of nut oil ... oh, and did a beer wash a couple of times as lvpiggy recommended in her thread!


----------



## La Vanguardia

Lady_J said:


> I've invested in Icebreaker base layers (pricey!) and Wolford tights and some good snow boots from Juicy Couture. Am slowly but surely improving my style and it's thanks to you!



 Way to go! IceBreakers are a MUST HAVE for cold climates. 

And, yes, considering they're basic thermal shirts they are pricey (even more so over here than in the US). But I think of them as investment pieces! They're high-quality merino wool, they keep me warm and are life savers in winter. Plus, they're perfect for layering. 

It's great that you can also get different wool thickness. I have several plain black ones ranging from short sleeves, camis, long sleeves, V-necks and round necks ... oh, and leggings for hiking! 

I wear IceBreakers often ... this way, I can also wear my short-sleeved/sleeveless tops and dresses through winter!



Mininana said:


> *LaVan*!!! I had read somewhere that Old Navy jeans were perfect for petite girls! And they definitely fit u perfectly





pmburk said:


> Anyway, Old Navy jeans are perfect for us shorties and a real bargain. I have bought them for years and I find they hold up very nicely. My only advice is to try them on in-store if possible, as their sizing seems to run a bit off.



As I haven't been living in the US for a while now, I actually have never heard of Old Navy until my sister gave me these pants. She bought them in Asia though and they fit perfectly. She even already had them shortened before giving them to me. 



rock_girl said:


> I wanted to say thank you for the Zara denim recommendation.  Because of your post, I am now the proud owner of my first pair of skinny jeans!    I never thought I was a skinny jeans kind of gal, but for the price point and fit I figured it was worth a try.  Now, if only I could figure out what to wear on the top...  Thanks again!



 Aren't the Zara skinnies the best?! They're cheap, comfy and fit really well! I was exactly like you until I tried on these skinnies. 

Regarding what to wear on top, I think depending on your style, you can either wear them with:
- fitted top with vest/leather jacket
- loose-fitting shirts or cardis

I'm more the loose-fitting shirts type of gal ... and they have to go below my bum.


----------



## La Vanguardia

*... black, white, grey, blue india ...*

Out and about in town and casual business day!

Remember how I shrunk this wool dress before? Well, it seems like it has shrunk even more (lengthwise) from the last time I washed it LOL! I think I'm bordering into the "tights are not pants" category here.  Oh, well!

Oh, oh, oh! I got my new-to-me 2006 chevre Balenciaga Twiggy in blue india!  

I used to be obsessed with Balenciaga bags and had several ones (mostly in chevre). I've sold all of them/given some to my sister. However, I do regret selling my rouge theater Twiggy, magenta Work, ink City and sky blue City. They had the softest/smooshiest chevre leathers ... not to mention amazing colors!

I'm so glad I found this Twiggy in like new/mint condition. It's from Real Deal Collection, which is highly recommended in the Balenciaga Forum. 

The distressing on the bag is perfect and it doesn't have the disgusting wrinkling that some not-so-nice chevre Balenciaga bags have. I'd like to have more Balenciaga Twiggies and maybe a First also. I really love the Twiggy model as it can hold more than the bare necessities and the size doesn't overwhelm my frame as much as the City. But I have a preference for the chevre ones so it'll be a daunting task to find them in like new/mint condition.

- Benetton coat
- Modissa merino wool long cardigan (local brand)
- Mango wool dress (now tunic LOL!)
- Wolford wool tights
- Lanvin for H&M necklace
- Roberto del Carlo platform booties (they look big and chunky as the platform is concealed)
- Hermès cashmere shawl
- Balenciaga Twiggy bag


----------



## Greentea

^ Chic and stylish! Love the pop of color at the neck. BTW, the booties look fab on your body type! I'm short too - maybe I need them! Uh-oh...


----------



## Mininana

*LaVan* u made me LOL at mango dress now tunic LOL!!! I guess now u have an excuse to get urself some lovely wool shorts?


----------



## La Vanguardia

Greentea said:


> ^ Chic and stylish! Love the pop of color at the neck. BTW, the booties look fab on your body type! I'm short too - maybe I need them! Uh-oh...



GREENTEA!!!!!!! It's been a while and am glad to see your post. Hope all is well with you! 

Yes, these types of booties work well for shorties like us. It's a good alternative to ankle boots! 



Mininana said:


> *LaVan* u made me LOL at mango dress now tunic LOL!!! I guess *now u have an excuse to get urself some lovely wool shorts?*



Great idea!  Never thought of that. I'll definitely need to find me some of those ... might work with the Lanvin for H&M T-shirts too! Otherwise, my black cotton Zara shorts might work too ... mmm ... though I think it'll be better if the shorts don't have the cuffs so the top can freely flow downwards.


----------



## Mininana

yay!!! yes shorts cotton wool should totally work!!! I personally like the cuffed ones because they make me look more cutesy but you are right in this case since the tops are long, they might be better if they are more simple and let the tops flow freely


----------



## La Vanguardia

^ I also personally like the cuffs too! But for this purpose, gotta check out the uncuffed ones ... though they might be hard to find. Most of the shorts I've seen so far are cuffed, except for some extremely short denim ones.


----------



## Greentea

Hi back!!! Missed you too! Your daughter is simply precious! How's the comfort level of those booties. Can you shop all day in them?


----------



## Elina0408

Love the coat! What color is it?  (it seems blue-grey)


----------



## am2022

congrats!!! love love blue india!!!
good thing the twiggy shape works for you.
i have sold all of my three twiggies - bordeaux, seafoam and blanc


----------



## drati

Looks great, love your twiggy esp, and your booties.

Now you need red twiggy to go with your beautiful blue india. ****** currently has a rouge vif twiggy (from 06, chevre) for sale:

http://hgbagsonline.com/cart/rouge-vif-twiggy-06-chevre-p-1412.html


----------



## birkingal

Greentea said:


> Hi back!!! Missed you too! Your daughter is simply precious! How's the comfort level of those booties. Can you shop all day in them?



*GT*!! I've missed having you around. It's lovely to have you back.

*LaVan*, I'm loving the Lanvin for H&M necklace. I'm very tempted to get one myself.


----------



## birkingal

La Vanguardia said:


> Way to go! IceBreakers are a MUST HAVE for cold climates.
> 
> And, yes, considering they're basic thermal shirts they are pricey (even more so over here than in the US). But I think of them as investment pieces! They're high-quality merino wool, they keep me warm and are life savers in winter. Plus, they're perfect for layering.
> 
> It's great that you can also get different wool thickness. I have several plain black ones ranging from short sleeves, camis, long sleeves, V-necks and round necks ... oh, and leggings for hiking!
> 
> I wear IceBreakers often ... this way, I can also wear my short-sleeved/sleeveless tops and dresses through winter!



I'm from New Zealand, the home of IceBreakers. It's the brand to buy here. I'm back for a holiday and I'm planning to stock up before I leave. It's freezing on the other side of the world.


----------



## sweetfacespout

La Vanguardia said:


> *... black, white, grey, blue india ...*
> 
> Out and about in town and casual business day!
> 
> Remember how I shrunk this wool dress before? Well, it seems like it has shrunk even more (lengthwise) from the last time I washed it LOL! I think I'm bordering into the "tights are not pants" category here.  Oh, well!
> 
> Oh, oh, oh! I got my new-to-me 2006 chevre Balenciaga Twiggy in blue india!
> 
> I used to be obsessed with Balenciaga bags and had several ones (mostly in chevre). I've sold all of them/given some to my sister. However, I do regret selling my rouge theater Twiggy, magenta Work, ink City and sky blue City. They had the softest/smooshiest chevre leathers ... not to mention amazing colors!
> 
> I'm so glad I found this Twiggy in like new/mint condition. It's from Real Deal Collection, which is highly recommended in the Balenciaga Forum.
> 
> The distressing on the bag is perfect and it doesn't have the disgusting wrinkling that some not-so-nice chevre Balenciaga bags have. I'd like to have more Balenciaga Twiggies and maybe a First also. I really love the Twiggy model as it can hold more than the bare necessities and the size doesn't overwhelm my frame as much as the City. But I have a preference for the chevre ones so it'll be a daunting task to find them in like new/mint condition.
> 
> - Benetton coat
> - Modissa merino wool long cardigan (local brand)
> - Mango wool dress (now tunic LOL!)
> - Wolford wool tights
> - Lanvin for H&M necklace
> - Roberto del Carlo platform booties (they look big and chunky as the platform is concealed)
> - Hermès cashmere shawl
> - Balenciaga Twiggy bag


You're so stylish! And your Bal is stunning, love the blue colour with your grey coat.  You're truly an inspiration.

Oh and *birkingal *I just stumbled upon your blog and I love it  Great posts, I'll definitely keep following.


----------



## birkingal

sweetfacespout said:


> Oh and *birkingal *I just stumbled upon your blog and I love it  Great posts, I'll definitely keep following.



*sweetfacespout*, I'm so glad you've enjoyed reading it. It's my way of keeping track of my life in the UK. Thank you so much for your kind words.


----------



## La Vanguardia

*Thank you everyone! *



Greentea said:


> Hi back!!! Missed you too! Your daughter is simply precious! How's the comfort level of those booties. Can you shop all day in them?



Glad you're back! Oh, yes! These booties are super comfy. They have a thick heel and a bit of rubber on the sole so perfect for walking on cobblestone streets for me. Also, they're made out of one piece of leather (even the heel is covered in the same leather) that's sewn together at the back.



Elina0408 said:


> Love the coat! What color is it?  (it seems blue-grey)



It's a light grey with blue undertones. 



amacasa said:


> congrats!!! love love blue india!!!
> good thing the twiggy shape works for you.
> i have sold all of my three twiggies - bordeaux, seafoam and blanc



Why? Why? Why? You didn't like the style on you anymore? I'm still debating which color to get next ... mmm ...



drati said:


> Looks great, love your twiggy esp, and your booties.
> 
> Now you need red twiggy to go with your beautiful blue india. ****** currently has a rouge vif twiggy (from 06, chevre) for sale:
> 
> http://hgbagsonline.com/cart/rouge-vif-twiggy-06-chevre-p-1412.html



LOL! Lovely bag, but I'm not loving the darkened handles ... I have a thing with them. It's okay if I have turned them darked, but not when bought that way kwim. 



birkingal said:


> *LaVan*, I'm loving the Lanvin for H&M necklace. I'm very tempted to get one myself.



It's a great necklace and pretty well made too! It's also quite massive. Hope you find one soon!



birkingal said:


> I'm from New Zealand, the home of IceBreakers. It's the brand to buy here. I'm back for a holiday and I'm planning to stock up before I leave. It's freezing on the other side of the world.



One of the best clothing brands to come out of New Zealand! I can't rave enough about IceBreakers! 

Love the pictures on your blog, by the way!



sweetfacespout said:


> You're so stylish! And your Bal is stunning, love the blue colour with your grey coat.  You're truly an inspiration.



I'm really flattered! Thank you!


----------



## mrsDIY88

What a great outfit!!  I think this outfit looks really good.  You look really well put-together without looking like you've tried too hard. very stylish!!


----------



## drati

*LaVan*, I know what you mean about the darkened handles.  

I'm a big icebreaker fan as well, DH and I live in them in the winter, they're amazing. BTW *birkingal*, icebreaker have an outlet shop near Auckland International Airport, if you want to stock up on basics. They'll have this year's winter stock there on sale too.


----------



## birkingal

La Vanguardia said:


> *Thank you everyone! *
> 
> It's a great necklace and pretty well made too! It's also quite massive. Hope you find one soon!
> 
> 
> 
> One of the best clothing brands to come out of New Zealand! I can't rave enough about IceBreakers!
> 
> Love the pictures on your blog, by the way!



*LaVan*, thank you for the lovely compliment! Means a lot from a fellow photographer. I'll keep my eyes peeled whenever it comes back in stock on the website.


----------



## purseinsanity

*La Van,* you always look amazing!


----------



## birkingal

drati said:


> *LaVan*, I know what you mean about the darkened handles.
> 
> I'm a big icebreaker fan as well, DH and I live in them in the winter, they're amazing. BTW *birkingal*, icebreaker have an outlet shop near Auckland International Airport, if you want to stock up on basics. They'll have this year's winter stock there on sale too.



Thanks, *drati*! I saw it on my way from the airport. I'm planning to check it out very very soon. I need to stock up as UK is still going to be freezing when I get back.


----------



## La Vanguardia

*Thank you everyone! *



mrsDIY88 said:


> What a great outfit!!  I think this outfit looks really good. You look really well put-together without looking like you've tried too hard. very stylish!!



Woohoo!  Still lots to learn though on looking effortlessly chic!  Off to grab a magazine for inspiration LOL!



drati said:


> *LaVan*, I know what you mean about the darkened handles.
> 
> I'm a big icebreaker fan as well, DH and I live in them in the winter, they're amazing. BTW *birkingal*, icebreaker have an outlet shop near Auckland International Airport, if you want to stock up on basics. They'll have this year's winter stock there on sale too.



It's just so hard to find like new/mint condition chevre twiggies, especially since this model is less popular than the city. 

P.A.T.I.E.N.C.E. 

About IceBreaker, if I would be in New Zealand, I'd raid that outlet LOL! They're quite expensive here ... for example, the Crewe Body Fit 200 costs around USD 120! Geez. I might have to check out US websites as I think they're also cheaper there.



birkingal said:


> *LaVan*, thank you for the lovely compliment! Means a lot from a fellow photographer. I'll keep my eyes peeled whenever it comes back in stock on the website.



Your photos are better and more artistic than mine though. I'm looking into getting a new DSLR but still undecided. I just have a Nikon D60 with Nikkor 16-85mm lens. It's definitely not as sharp as my previous Nikon FM3A with Nikkor 1.2/50mm lens. But I sold that one as it was getting hard to develop slides nowadays.



purseinsanity said:


> *La Van,* you always look amazing!


----------



## La Vanguardia

*... must have ...*

For shorties like myself, a great way to modernize our look is by wearing ...

*... heeled BOOTIES!*

Yeap! They are one of the greatest inventions ever without making us look shorter than we are (compared to ankle boots)! I recommend to wear them with same color tights to elongate our legs.

I have 3 booties, all in black, ranging from lace to chunky platform ones. While I do love my lace Manolos and my broken CLs (now in repair), my most practical and comfortable booties are from Roberto del Carlo, a lesser known Italian brand.

The concealed platform gives me the extra height and the chunky heels are perfect for walking all day long on cobblestone streets. Plus, even though the sole is made of leather, there are rubber parts to keep my feet from slipping in the icy conditions we sometimes have.

Oh, by the way. I think I was half asleep when I replied to Greentea's question about my booties' comfort level. I mentioned that they are made of one piece of leather ... well, obviously not LOL! While the heel is also covered in the same piece of leather as the shoe, the leather is actually in 3 pieces (sewn together on the back, the inner zipper and below the ankle).


----------



## La Vanguardia

*... brown, burgundy, blue india ...*

Out and about in town with my Twiggy again!

Gosh, I can't believe the color almost matches the blue flowers embroidered on my coat!  I've had this one for some time now and I always feel very Anna Karenina in it, with a casual twist today! 

- Mango wool with faux fur trim coat
- Mango turtleneck top
- Zara skinny jeans
- Gucci boots
- Chanel sunglasses
- Balenciaga Twiggy bag






Oh, I was playing dress up thinking about my outfit for my next trip. Depending on the weather, I'd really want to wear my Twiggy, Balenciaga leather jacket and platform booties. One outfit has to be city chic for day to night. It must be comfortable enough for sightseeing and fab enough for the theater. 

I came up with this! I like the pop of color on my necklace and bag to an otherwise black outfit. 

- Zara dress
- Calvin Klein croc belt
- Balenciaga motorcycle leather jacket
- Lanvin for H&M necklace
- Wool beret from Spain
- Falke opaque tights
- Chanel sunglasses
- Balenciaga Twiggy bag

... I would also wear a scarf and a cashmere cardigan over my dress to keep me warm. Oh, and wool instead of opaque tights.

Mmm ... still thinking ...


----------



## Mininana

this last outfit makes u look extra tall & lean!! Definitely a two thumbs up for me 


I think it works both with and without the jacket


----------



## Greentea

LaVan, that black outfit with Lanvin necklace and biker jacket is AMAZING!!!!! One of my favorites on you ever! The hat, the booties...perfect.
This is kind of the way I dress and you've given me some ideas here!


----------



## marie-lou

That mango coat is to die for!! I LOVE it! I would jump in my computer to steal it from you 

And thank you for answering my question


----------



## anitalilac

love it!! love it!! love it!!!


----------



## birkingal

La Vanguardia said:


> *... brown, burgundy, blue india ...*
> 
> Out and about in town with my Twiggy again!
> 
> Gosh, I can't believe the color almost matches the blue flowers embroidered on my coat!  I've had this one for some time now and I always feel very Anna Karenina in it, with a casual twist today!
> 
> - Mango wool with faux fur trim coat
> - Mango turtleneck top
> - Zara skinny jeans
> - Gucci boots
> - Chanel sunglasses
> - Balenciaga Twiggy bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, I was playing dress up thinking about my outfit for my next trip. Depending on the weather, I'd really want to wear my Twiggy, Balenciaga leather jacket and platform booties. One outfit has to be city chic for day to night. It must be comfortable enough for sightseeing and fab enough for the theater.
> 
> I came up with this! I like the pop of color on my necklace and bag to an otherwise black outfit.
> 
> - Zara dress
> - Calvin Klein croc belt
> - Balenciaga motorcycle leather jacket
> - Lanvin for H&M necklace
> - Wool beret from Spain
> - Falke opaque tights
> - Chanel sunglasses
> - Balenciaga Twiggy bag
> 
> ... I would also wear a scarf and a cashmere cardigan over my dress to keep me warm. Oh, and wool instead of opaque tights.
> 
> Mmm ... still thinking ...



*LaVan*, I LOVE look.  The belt, booties, necklace and dress just work! Definitely one of my favorites. You're so slim. I'd better watch that I don't put on weight while I'm in NZ. Too many temptations.


----------



## birkingal

La Vanguardia said:


> *Thank you everyone! *
> 
> 
> 
> About IceBreaker, if I would be in New Zealand, I'd raid that outlet LOL! They're quite expensive here ... for example, the Crewe Body Fit 200 costs around USD 120! Geez. I might have to check out US websites as I think they're also cheaper there.
> 
> 
> 
> Your photos are better and more artistic than mine though. I'm looking into getting a new DSLR but still undecided. I just have a Nikon D60 with Nikkor 16-85mm lens. It's definitely not as sharp as my previous Nikon FM3A with Nikkor 1.2/50mm lens. But I sold that one as it was getting hard to develop slides nowadays.



*LaVan*, I've been relying on my family to bring them over each time someone comes over to the UK. I've just raided the Karen Walker store. So, yes, the Icebreaker outlet store is the next on my list.

Thank you!   I still have a long way to go before I'm completely satisfied with my photos. My camera body is Canon 400D - literally ancient by today's standard but I bought the Canon 17-55mm IS lens 2.5 years ago and never looked back. Super sharp and fast.


----------



## Mininana

^ can I just say? I just got me a Canon EOS 5D body and Canon EF 24-70mm f/2.8L USM Standard Zoom Lens and it's AMAZING!!!


----------



## monap_1981

LaVan, I love the way you paired your Zara dress with the belt and the Bal jacket.  

And H&M for Lanvin necklace is gorgeous, it really stands out!


----------



## La Vanguardia

*Thank you everyone!*

Based on everyone's feedback I think I'll be wearing this outfit then on my next trip ... that is, if I don't get tempted to wear it before hand LOL! 

This Zara dress is amazing. It's comfortable and well made. I especially like the box pleating on the skirt and the slimming effect of the sleeves on my arms. However, as I'm a shortie, the torso area is a bit long so that's why I wore the belt to balance out the dress on my frame. Plus, I think it works!  The dress also comes in beige/camel.

As for the bag, I think the Balenciaga Twiggy is the perfect size as it should be big enough to carry my essentials, DLSR camera and a pair of flats ... just in case. 









Mininana said:


> this last outfit makes u look extra tall & lean!! Definitely a two thumbs up for me
> 
> I think it works both with and without the jacket





Greentea said:


> LaVan, that black outfit with Lanvin necklace and biker jacket is AMAZING!!!!! One of my favorites on you ever! The hat, the booties...perfect.
> This is kind of the way I dress and you've given me some ideas here!





anitalilac said:


> love it!! love it!! love it!!!





birkingal said:


> *LaVan*, I LOVE look.  The belt, booties, necklace and dress just work! Definitely one of my favorites. You're so slim. I'd better watch that I don't put on weight while I'm in NZ. Too many temptations.





monap_1981 said:


> LaVan, I love the way you paired your Zara dress with the belt and the Bal jacket.
> 
> And H&M for Lanvin necklace is gorgeous, it really stands out!


----------



## La Vanguardia

marie-lou said:


> That mango coat is to die for!! I LOVE it! I would jump in my computer to steal it from you
> 
> And thank you for answering my question



LOL! Mango made some fantastic pieces the year (can't remember the exact one) the coat was released. 



birkingal said:


> Thank you!   I still have a long way to go before I'm completely satisfied with my photos. My camera body is Canon 400D - literally ancient by today's standard but I bought the Canon 17-55mm IS lens 2.5 years ago and never looked back. Super sharp and fast.





Mininana said:


> ^ can I just say? I just got me a Canon EOS 5D body and Canon EF 24-70mm f/2.8L USM Standard Zoom Lens and it's AMAZING!!!



Canon lovers eh! I'm eyeing the Canon D60 body and a separate 50mm f/1.4 lens. As I love self-timer, the moveable screen will come in handy. Oh, and the video feature will be cool to record DD.


----------



## La Vanguardia

*... grey, camel, black ...*

Went to the pediatrician since DD has a cough and cold, and, freaking SORE EYES! I didn't know you can get sore eyes at 15 months old. She got it from the daycare and the doctor said there's somewhat of a sore eyes epidemic at the moment. I wonder why ... mmm.

Afterwards, we had lunch and went grocery shopping!

I was kind of a bit confused on what I wanted to wear today and just put this outfit together. As I couldn't find my nude/beige cami to wear underneath my shirt, I just wore a black one. 

Accessorieswise, I know, I probably should have removed my necklace as there was already too much going on with the brooch, metal/rhinestone necklace and the draping of the cardigan.

- Benetton wool coat
- Zadig & Voltaire merino wool drape cardigan
- Benetton long-sleeve shirt
- Benetton camisole
- Mango cotton/wool blend shorts
- Wolford wool tights
- Stuart Weitzman 5050 over-the-knee boots
- Lanvin for H&M rhinestone/metal necklace
- Lanvin for H&M brooch
- Lanvin for H&M UNICEF bag






Oh, by the way, my Lanvin for H&M Three Ladies T-shirt from evilBay finally arrived! I  it! 

Now, my collection is complete! You can see everything I scored in my blog: http://www.deuxarmoires.com


----------



## Chi Chi Baby

Subscribing!


----------



## birkingal

La Vanguardia said:


> LOL! Mango made some fantastic pieces the year (can't remember the exact one) the coat was released.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Canon lovers eh! I'm eyeing the Canon D60 body and a separate 50mm f/1.4 lens. As I love self-timer, the moveable screen will come in handy. Oh, and the video feature will be cool to record DD.



*LaVan*, I love that Zara dress of yours. Very flattering. I'm going to check out Zara online store shortly.

I've been eyeing the 50mm f1.4 lens for quite sometime. The reviews have been very good. I was shown a Canon 7D recently and am very impressed. Price point wise, it's far more reasonable than Canon 5D Mark II with the same functions. I've got the Canon 18-200mm IS which is very handy to have but certainly not as sharp as my 17-55mm.


----------



## AEGIS

you have a lovely refined look. brava! i like your travel tips as well.


----------



## am2022

Lavan !!! great pics!!!

I need your help dear!!!

I know you have the cropped balenciaga jacket.

The ladies over at balenciaga have mentioned that the cropped version is available at all times for all models..

I know the regular one will have a 21 inches length ( measured at the back from the top of the shoulder down to the hem)

Will you please kindlyl measure also your bal jacket at the back and let me know the length down to the hem?

thanks dear!!!

I will PM you also!


----------



## Mininana

LaVan!! my sister trimmed the tulle of the top part of the legs tshirt because it looked messy and now it looks awesome!!!


----------



## La Vanguardia

*Thank you everyone!* 



birkingal said:


> *LaVan*, I love that Zara dress of yours. Very flattering. I'm going to check out Zara online store shortly.
> 
> I've been eyeing the 50mm f1.4 lens for quite sometime. The reviews have been very good. I was shown a Canon 7D recently and am very impressed. Price point wise, it's far more reasonable than Canon 5D Mark II with the same functions. I've got the Canon 18-200mm IS which is very handy to have but certainly not as sharp as my 17-55mm.



Hope you got the Zara dress. 

I haven't tried the 7D nor 5D bodies. As I have small hands, I prefer smaller bodies and I think the EOS 60D should be okay. Actually, that's one reason why I bought the Nikon D60 because it was relatively small compared to the others. 



AEGIS said:


> you have a lovely refined look. brava! i like your travel tips as well.



I'm glad you found my blog useful. Thanks for reading.



amacasa said:


> Lavan !!! great pics!!!
> 
> I need your help dear!!!
> 
> I know you have the cropped balenciaga jacket.
> 
> The ladies over at balenciaga have mentioned that the cropped version is available at all times for all models..
> 
> I know the regular one will have a 21 inches length ( measured at the back from the top of the shoulder down to the hem)
> 
> Will you please kindlyl measure also your bal jacket at the back and let me know the length down to the hem?
> 
> thanks dear!!!
> 
> I will PM you also!



I don't know if I measured it correctly but from the top of the shoulder it is 18.5 inches. 



Mininana said:


> LaVan!! my sister trimmed the tulle of the top part of the legs tshirt because it looked messy and now it looks awesome!!!



If I would have the legs shirt, I would also definitely trim the tulle! 



Chi Chi Baby said:


> Subscribing!


----------



## La Vanguardia

*... B.A.L.E.N.C.I.A.G.A. ...*

Out and about in town having some Mommy time off meeting friends and (window) shopping. I got a couple more Wolford merino wool tights in black (again) and anthracite. I was tempted by the cashmere/silk blend ones but I didn't want to spend almost USD 250 on one pair. 

Anyway, I also passed by Balenciaga to see if they've received the new praline color but no luck yet. The SAs complimented me on my outfit and said that if I remove my LV scarf, they could display me on the window LOL!

- Balenciaga leather jacket
- Balenciaga wool skirt
- Balenciaga Twiggy bag
- Lanvin for H&M shirt
- IceBreaker merino wool long-sleeved shirt
- Wolford merino wool tights
- Louis Vuitton scarf
- Chanel aviators
- Roberto del Carlo booties






By the way, the pic really doesn't do the skirt justice. The design is just amazing and fab IRL. Here's another angle from an older pic:


----------



## am2022

Love the bal outfit!  And the bag. Thanks lavan


----------



## Vendrazi

La Vanguardia said:


> Anyway, I also passed by Balenciaga to see if they've received the new praline color but no luck yet. The SAs complimented me on my outfit and said that if I remove my LV scarf, they could display me on the window LOL!





That's how you know you're rockin' it! Those window designers are demanding.


----------



## Greentea

OMG, that skirt. 'Nuff said!


----------



## birkingal

Very classy, *LaVan* and inspiring too. So chic! Speaking about Wolford, I need to give them another call. They were to contact me when they get a shipment of the black merino tights.


----------



## xoxoCat

*La Vanguardia*, 

That skirt is incredible! It screams luxury. I can hardly believe skirts can look that good. Well worth the Balenciaga investment! Lol. 

Cat.


----------



## marie-lou

That skirt is gorgeous indeed! I think I remember seeing it on your blog previously!


----------



## shoes4me

so now I get to the this great skirt from the front as well - thanks, especially also for putting in the pic of the rear view in here again, so I don´t have to go and search it to admire this beauty again!


----------



## La Vanguardia

ARRRGGGHHHH!!!! 

Could you please help me report this seller to eBay. The listing is using my picture! 

Thanks so much to *birkingal* for letting me know.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250734680689&category=50649&_trksid=p5197.c0.m619#ht_500wt_822


----------



## La Vanguardia

*Thank you everyone! *

This Balenciaga skirt is an amazing and fine example of great tailoring. It's so special and unique!



amacasa said:


> Love the bal outfit!  And the bag. Thanks lavan





Greentea said:


> OMG, that skirt. 'Nuff said!





xoxoCat said:


> *La Vanguardia*,
> 
> That skirt is incredible! It screams luxury. I can hardly believe skirts can look that good. Well worth the Balenciaga investment! Lol.
> 
> Cat.





shoes4me said:


> so now I get to the this great skirt from the front as well - thanks, especially also for putting in the pic of the rear view in here again, so I don´t have to go and search it to admire this beauty again!


----------



## La Vanguardia

marie-lou said:


> That skirt is gorgeous indeed! I think I remember seeing it on your blog previously!



Yeap, I wore it in London ... good memory! I bought it and wore it the same day LOL! 



Vendrazi said:


> That's how you know you're rockin' it! Those window designers are demanding.



Ahhh ... I'm super flattered! 



birkingal said:


> Very classy, *LaVan* and inspiring too. So chic! Speaking about Wolford, I need to give them another call. They were to contact me when they get a shipment of the black merino tights.



Hope you get your tights soon. The anthracite was the last one in my size. They had other colors such as navy and plum but my size was all sold out. Next time I know to buy my merino wool tights at the beginning of the season if I want the other colors.


----------



## LovinMyMulberry

La Vanguardia said:


> ARRRGGGHHHH!!!!
> 
> Could you please help me report this seller to eBay. The listing is using my picture!
> 
> Thanks so much to *birkingal* for letting me know.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...gory=50649&_trksid=p5197.c0.m619#ht_500wt_822


 
I have reported this for you. 

If anyone is wondering how to do it - when you go into Report Item under the seller details on the right hand side, choose "Copying of your listing", then "Someone copied text or pictures from another website or ebay user". 

Crazy that she did that, especially when you have your website watermarked on the picture!

I haven't commented on your thread before, but I have read it from start to finish & I am utterly amazed at how stylish & well turned out you always look. I often think that you must have a closet as big as my house to keep all your gorgeous clothes looking so amazing! 

Your little DD is gorgeous too. I am a nanny ... so if you ever need any help  Hehe


----------



## La Vanguardia

^ Thank you so much *LovinMyMulberry! *Now, I also know how to report an item. 

Wow, you read my thread from start to finish! I'm really flattered! Oh, and yes, I can just imagine how a nanny would be so helpful!


----------



## LovinMyMulberry

It took A LOT of reading  Your outfits never cease to amaze me!! 

I hope that the ebay seller's listing gets cancelled or she at least has the brains to remove your photo from it! With any luck, lots of people will report it for you x


----------



## mrsDIY88

that's a GORGEOUS skirt from Bal!!! amazing. 

(sorry to hear about your pic being misused on eBay. with your watermark even! that's terrible. hope you get it taken down and the seller being blacklisted)


----------



## Mininana

Thanks!! I reported as well!!



LovinMyMulberry said:


> I have reported this for you.
> 
> If anyone is wondering how to do it - when you go into Report Item under the seller details on the right hand side, choose "Copying of your listing", then "Someone copied text or pictures from another website or ebay user".
> 
> Crazy that she did that, especially when you have your website watermarked on the picture!
> 
> I haven't commented on your thread before, but I have read it from start to finish & I am utterly amazed at how stylish & well turned out you always look. I often think that you must have a closet as big as my house to keep all your gorgeous clothes looking so amazing!
> 
> Your little DD is gorgeous too. I am a nanny ... so if you ever need any help  Hehe


----------



## Cates

La Vanguardia said:


> ARRRGGGHHHH!!!!
> 
> Could you please help me report this seller to eBay. The listing is using my picture!
> 
> Thanks so much to *birkingal* for letting me know.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...gory=50649&_trksid=p5197.c0.m619#ht_500wt_822




Done and done!  How rude


----------



## La Vanguardia

Thanks all for helping me report the seller!


----------



## LovinMyMulberry

Your photo has gone from her listing 

Well done everybody!!


----------



## La Vanguardia

^ YAY! I'm glad I won't be associated with this listing anymore. I don't really get it why some sellers use stolen pictures ... it's just so unethical!

Thanks everyone for the help.


----------



## LovinMyMulberry

I am glad ebay acted, as they often don't. It must have been a bit of a shock for you. All done anyway, so you can relax


----------



## La Vanguardia

^ Well, it's not exactly all eBay. I was waiting for them to act but as I was losing my patience, I contacted the seller to remove my picture and said that the item being sold was misrepresented by using my photo.

The seller replied that my picture will be removed but that he/she didn't understand why using my picture was misrepresenting the listing ... then wrote to me in a sarcastic tone if I was also selling my necklace that's why I was being a protectionist over my photo. 

WTF!!!! The seller stole my photo and had the nerve to write me that!!!! Please folks, DO NOT EVER buy from this seller!


----------



## mrb4bags

WTF indeed!  I swear some people have a lot of nerve.  Glad they removed your photo.


----------



## birkingal

La Vanguardia said:


> ^ YAY! I'm glad I won't be associated with this listing anymore. I don't really get it why some sellers use stolen pictures ... it's just so unethical!
> 
> Thanks everyone for the help.



It's ridiculous that the seller should feel it's ok to to react in that manner considering the fact that the photos were used without any permission from you.


----------



## LovinMyMulberry

La Vanguardia said:


> ^ Well, it's not exactly all eBay. I was waiting for them to act but as I was losing my patience, I contacted the seller to remove my picture and said that the item being sold was misrepresented by using my photo.
> 
> The seller replied that my picture will be removed but that he/she didn't understand why using my picture was misrepresenting the listing ... then wrote to me in a sarcastic tone if I was also selling my necklace that's why I was being a protectionist over my photo.
> 
> WTF!!!! The seller stole my photo and had the nerve to write me that!!!! Please folks, DO NOT EVER buy from this seller!


 
 What a complete & utter idiot! I mean - your pic had the copyright sign in it & everything. If she had used a Lanvin pic in it or one from H&M they could have practically sued the stupid girl if they had so desired!!!!

Ah well - at least it has gone


----------



## ladyzee

LaVan I have just had the absolute pleasure of going through 114 pages and admiring not only your sense of style but how you make all your outfits "your own". Just loved looking at them all!! May I ask what size your pink Burberry quilted jacket is? I am looking to purchase one and usually wear an XS in all Burberry jackets and just wondered if this fit like the others.
Once again thanks for all the lovely photos and please keep them coming!!


----------



## La Vanguardia

I know, I was really pissed off with the seller's reply to my request to remove my photo that was STOLEN from me. 

Anyway, I'm just glad it's gone now! 



mrb4bags said:


> WTF indeed!  I swear some people have a lot of nerve.  Glad they removed your photo.





birkingal said:


> It's ridiculous that the seller should feel it's ok to to react in that manner considering the fact that the photos were used without any permission from you.





keiragabriel said:


> Einfach IDIOT! Stealing a foto is already a crime!





LovinMyMulberry said:


> What a complete & utter idiot! I mean - your pic had the copyright sign in it & everything. If she had used a Lanvin pic in it or one from H&M they could have practically sued the stupid girl if they had so desired!!!!
> 
> Ah well - at least it has gone


----------



## La Vanguardia

ladyzee said:


> LaVan I have just had the absolute pleasure of going through 114 pages and admiring not only your sense of style but how you make all your outfits "your own". Just loved looking at them all!! May I ask what size your pink Burberry quilted jacket is? I am looking to purchase one and usually wear an XS in all Burberry jackets and just wondered if this fit like the others.
> Once again thanks for all the lovely photos and please keep them coming!!



 Thank you for reading all the pages. WOW! 

My pink Burberry quilted jacket is an S. I also have it in green.


----------



## ladyzee

Going through all the pages was like looking through an great issue of Vogue!!
Thanks for letting me know the size of the Burberry jacket, great colours you chose!! Thanks again for sharing your wardrobe with us!


----------



## shoogrrl

*LaVan* -- Been dropping by often to follow your winter outfits b/c I'm always wondering how to dress fashionably in colder weather!  Of course your recent outfits have not disappoint at all!   I'm getting lots of inspiration from you by layering and wearing lots of tights with stylish booties and un-UGG boots.  That's gotta be one of my fav... inserting fur lining into your own boots to make it warm.  (^_^)!  

Your most recent Bal outfit w/Lanvin tee is great mix of high end and street style.  Do you mind explaining a bit on how you tied that scarf?  Or perhaps direct me to the thread that may help explain it cuz I really like how you tied it.

Oh... I've been eye-ing the Alexa bag but have never seen it in person.  Do you have the medium size?  Is the leather heavy?   I like the cross-body function but since I've never owned a Mulberry, I'm wondering how you like it.    TIA!

Happy Holidays.


----------



## La Vanguardia

ladyzee said:


> Going through all the pages was like looking through an great issue of Vogue!!
> Thanks for letting me know the size of the Burberry jacket, great colours you chose!! Thanks again for sharing your wardrobe with us!



Thanks for letting me share my outfits!  Which color are you thinking of getting?



shoogrrl said:


> *LaVan* -- Been dropping by often to follow your winter outfits b/c I'm always wondering how to dress fashionably in colder weather!  Of course your recent outfits have not disappoint at all!   I'm getting lots of inspiration from you by layering and wearing lots of tights with stylish booties and un-UGG boots.  That's gotta be one of my fav... inserting fur lining into your own boots to make it warm.  (^_^)!
> 
> Your most recent Bal outfit w/Lanvin tee is great mix of high end and street style.  Do you mind explaining a bit on how you tied that scarf?  Or perhaps direct me to the thread that may help explain it cuz I really like how you tied it.
> 
> Oh... I've been eye-ing the Alexa bag but have never seen it in person.  Do you have the medium size?  Is the leather heavy?   I like the cross-body function but since I've never owned a Mulberry, I'm wondering how you like it.    TIA!
> 
> Happy Holidays.



Cool! Where did you get the removable fur lining for your boots? Mine are fully integrated. There are actually many specialty shops that sell fur-lined boots/shoes here that's why I never see the need to buy Uggs. Plus, I don't find the traditional Uggs model aesthetically appealing. Having said that, I do love my Uggs house shoes/ballerinas! 

As for the Alexa, it's very lightweight. I have the standard size (I think it only comes in two sizes  standard and oversized) and for my purposes, it has enought room. I think it's a great bag!

Regarding my scarf, let's see, how do I explain this ... mmm ... I found this picture of another member in the Hermès sub-forum:

* Just make sure that the initial fold of your scarf is a triangle.


----------



## La Vanguardia

*... winter lilac ...*

Been snowing the whole day but had to go grocery shopping as we're running out of food LOL!

- Prada down coat with fox fur trim
- Benetton wool sweater
- Zara skinny jeans
- Lanvin for H&M leather/metal/pearl necklace
- Gucci rubber boots
- Gucci backpack


----------



## mrsDIY88

as least you look very stylish even as you venture forth to go forage food for your family!!

Us moms are the only ones who notice the dwindling food supplies in the house to feed  our offspring and ourselves. it's like these men have partial sight problems not noticing there's only 1 slice of bread left in the entire house.


----------



## Greentea

Love the coat! Winter wonderland fun!


----------



## avedashiva

LaVan - chic snowbunny!

I am thinking about buying the HM lanvin necklace you have on - is the leather strap part real leather or pleather?

Thanks!


----------



## loves

you look so pretty in winter lilac. i can see your pics again. my internet here is schizo 
happy hols to you, mr lavan and your adorable sophie
loves S


----------



## marie-lou

Lovely outfit! It looks comfortable and, most importantly, WARM!!


----------



## josiblee

HI, I just subscribed to this thread. I'm also a thirty something mom...I love your style! It's beautiful the way you mix luxury and off the rack items! Thanks for the inspiration!


----------



## josiblee

Sorry


----------



## La Vanguardia

*THANK YOU EVERYONE!!! *



mrsDIY88 said:


> Us moms are the only ones who notice the dwindling food supplies in the house to feed  our offspring and ourselves. it's like these men have partial sight problems not noticing there's only 1 slice of bread left in the entire house.



Actually, I'm partly guilty on this aspect too. I HATE GROCERY SHOPPING! Before we had a baby, our fridge was often empty. Now, I just kind of re-stock it to make sure there's enough food for DD LOL! 



Greentea said:


> Love the coat! Winter wonderland fun!



This coat is a great investment piece ... it's so warm!



avedashiva said:


> LaVan - chic snowbunny!
> 
> I am thinking about buying the HM lanvin necklace you have on - is the leather strap part real leather or pleather?
> 
> Thanks!



I think it's leather, but not entirely sure. It does feel like leather though and wrinkles like one. 



loves said:


> you look so pretty in winter lilac. i can see your pics again. my internet here is schizo
> happy hols to you, mr lavan and your adorable sophie
> loves S



To take the words right out of one of your previous comments, you're my online hide and seek friend! Wishing you a fabulous holiday season too!



marie-lou said:


> Lovely outfit! It looks comfortable and, most importantly, WARM!!



... and PRACTICAL!  Love how the necklace spiced it up! 



josiblee said:


> HI, I just subscribed to this thread. I'm also a thirty something mom...I love your style! It's beautiful the way you mix luxury and off the rack items! Thanks for the inspiration!



 Welcome to the thread and thanks for subscribing. Glad to see another thirty-something mom!


----------



## La Vanguardia

*... B.A.L.E.N.C.I.A.G.A. part II ...*

Full day of business meetings ... I definitely made a statement with this outfit LOL!

One of my colleagues said I looked like I should be in a gallery. I replied that I was contemporary art! 

I swear, the tailoring of Balenciaga clothes is just AMAZING! However, this dress was a teeny bit tight around the armpit even though it fitted perfectly everywhere else. So, of course, the Balenciaga tailor fixed it for me! 

- Balenciaga motorcycle leather jacket
- Balenciaga dress
- Balenciaga Twiggy bag
- IceBreaker merino wool long-sleeved shirt
- Wolford merino wool tights
- Stuart Weitzman 5050 over-the-knee boots

Since it was really cold today too (-5&#8451, I used my Prada down jacket on the way to my meeting and then changed to my leather jacket. 

By the way, as it was already dark when I got home, I had to use the flash on my camera so sorry if the pic is a bit too bright and my shadow is on the wall.


----------



## DiorDeVille

Just wanted to pop in to say that I love your style too!! 

Very fresh and sophisticated!  Please keep posting pics - I've gotten a lot of ideas from your thread!


----------



## Mayki

La Van - I hope you don't mind my asking . . . what do you do for work?  I would love to have a job that allows me to travel and dress in beautiful yet funky clothes . . . I have to wear boring suits all the time.
If you don't want to share this info I totally understand . .


----------



## jelts

This Bal dress is fabulous! And you look fabulous in it too!


----------



## Mininana

I am in LOVE with your jacket. Determined to get me one soon!!!


----------



## shoogrrl

Thanks M!   For the illustration pic of how to tie the scarf!  I'm going to have to try it soon to see if it'll turn out as nice as yours.  

I'm looking out for any promotions on many sites to see if there are promotions for the Alexa.  It's a huge plus knowing that it's not super heavy, so thanks for the info!  However, once in a while, I'm still wavering between that an the PS1.  Anyhoo, I heard our buds A & T are heading back to Europe for a visit.  I wonder if they'll get a chance to meet up with you.  

Happy Holidays!


----------



## La Vanguardia

*Thank you everyone! *



jelts said:


> This Bal dress is fabulous! And you look fabulous in it too!



It's a special and unique dress IMHO. I, especially like how it was cut and the attention to details. 



Mininana said:


> I am in LOVE with your jacket. Determined to get me one soon!!!



GO.GET.ONE! It's a very urban/rocker chic jacket! 



DiorDeVille said:


> Just wanted to pop in to say that I love your style too!!
> 
> Very fresh and sophisticated!  Please keep posting pics - I've gotten a lot of ideas from your thread!



I'm glad that you could get ideas from my outfits ... I do the same with magazines. I cut out looks I like and try to emulate them with my own personal twist. 



Mayki said:


> La Van - I hope you don't mind my asking . . . what do you do for work?  I would love to have a job that allows me to travel and dress in beautiful yet funky clothes . . . I have to wear boring suits all the time.
> If you don't want to share this info I totally understand . .



I think some have the impression that I travel because of my work. That's not the case at all. Except for a few countries where I've been on business trips (and actually, even then I've been to most of those places on vacation already), my trips are for PLEASURE and HOLIDAY! I love to travel and do it whenever I get the chance. 

As for my profession, I've answered this a while back. I'm self employed and work in the area of communications project management/PR/corporate events (press conferences, forums and such). I dress how I dress to reflect my personality, within reason. Even when I was employed by a corporation before, I rarely let the corporate world dictate my attire. Of course, I tried to dress appropriately with my own personal twist.  And, when I'm not inspired, I wore suits LOL!



shoogrrl said:


> Thanks M!   For the illustration pic of how to tie the scarf!  I'm going to have to try it soon to see if it'll turn out as nice as yours.
> 
> I'm looking out for any promotions on many sites to see if there are promotions for the Alexa.  It's a huge plus knowing that it's not super heavy, so thanks for the info!  However, once in a while, I'm still wavering between that an the PS1.  Anyhoo, I heard our buds A & T are heading back to Europe for a visit.  I wonder if they'll get a chance to meet up with you.
> 
> Happy Holidays!



Hope you found a promotion and get the bag. I prefer the Alexa over the PS1 (though I haven't seen that IRL) as the Alexa looks more feminine IMHO.

Would love to meet up with A & T again if we get a chance. We enjoyed our trip to Taipei to visit them.


----------



## La Vanguardia

*... black and leopard ...*

Miaw!  Full day of business meetings again. 

I find it so difficult to wear a leopard print/outfit that doesn't look over the top. I debated hard in the fitting room of Zara before buying this skirt (it's from this season). I wanted something catty in my wardrobe and though the print, cut and fit were really nice and in proportion to my frame, I wasn't sure if I could pull it off. Then again, as the skirt was cheap, what the heck LOL! I also love how it balloons naturally. 

My skirt is perhaps a bit on the short and "young" side, but I think it works with an all black outfit. Plus, you only live once so might as well experiment and try! 

When it got a bit cold in my meetings, I layered with my long cardigan.

- Prada wool/lace coat
- Prada silk top
- Modissa merino wool long cardigan
- Zara skirt
- Calvin Klein crocodile belt
- Wolford merino wool tights
- Louis Vuitton scarf
- Roberto del Carlo booties
- Bottega Veneta Montaigne bag


----------



## anniepersian

^Bravo on the outfit! I love it! I have been thinking of getting this skirt too, as I love leopard print.................you might have convinced me to go for it!


----------



## Mininana

It's PERFECT!! Just like the other all black zara outfit u had before!!! Totally adorable AND makes u extra long and lean


xoxo!!!


----------



## artsygirl

OMG, super cute! Love the silhouette in the first pic! Very femme! You also picked a great bag to go with it... the gold hardware goes with the leopard... lovely!


----------



## mrb4bags

Love the leopard print skirt!!  Just the right amount of contrast
with the rest of your solid colored outfit.
Especially like that the skirt is very chic-just a little pouf.
Any word yet on your CL booties?


----------



## GirlieShoppe

La Vanguardia said:


> *... black and leopard ...*
> 
> Miaw!  Full day of business meetings again.
> 
> I find it so difficult to wear a leopard print/outfit that doesn't look over the top. I debated hard in the fitting room of Zara before buying this skirt (it's from this season). I wanted something catty in my wardrobe and though the print, cut and fit were really nice and in proportion to my frame, I wasn't sure if I could pull it off. Then again, as the skirt was cheap, what the heck LOL! I also love how it balloons naturally.
> 
> My skirt is perhaps a bit on the short and "young" side, but I think it works with an all black outfit. Plus, you only live once so might as well experiment and try!
> 
> When it got a bit cold in my meetings, I layered with my long cardigan.
> 
> - Prada wool/lace coat
> - Prada silk top
> - Modissa merino wool long cardigan
> - Zara skirt
> - Calvin Klein crocodile belt
> - Wolford merino wool tights
> - Louis Vuitton scarf
> - Roberto del Carlo booties
> - Bottega Veneta Montaigne bag



Great outfit, LaVan! I love that BV bag!


----------



## dreamdoll

*La Van*, I haven't been around as much, but just want to say your outfits are amazing!! I love your leopard print skirt too  

Best holiday wishes to you and all at home


----------



## Julide

*LaVan*Love the whole outfit!! Leopard!!!


----------



## Ladybug09

Love this outfit.



La Vanguardia said:


> *... black and leopard ...*
> 
> Miaw!  Full day of business meetings again.
> 
> I find it so difficult to wear a leopard print/outfit that doesn't look over the top. I debated hard in the fitting room of Zara before buying this skirt (it's from this season). I wanted something catty in my wardrobe and though the print, cut and fit were really nice and in proportion to my frame, I wasn't sure if I could pull it off. Then again, as the skirt was cheap, what the heck LOL! I also love how it balloons naturally.
> 
> My skirt is perhaps a bit on the short and "young" side, but I think it works with an all black outfit. Plus, you only live once so might as well experiment and try!
> 
> When it got a bit cold in my meetings, I layered with my long cardigan.
> 
> - Prada wool/lace coat
> - Prada silk top
> - Modissa merino wool long cardigan
> - Zara skirt
> - Calvin Klein crocodile belt
> - Wolford merino wool tights
> - Louis Vuitton scarf
> - Roberto del Carlo booties
> - Bottega Veneta Montaigne bag


----------



## Greentea

Love the leopard!


----------



## SCL

LOVE the leopard w/ black on you!


----------



## *ilovebrad*

love this outfit!  




La Vanguardia said:


> *... black and leopard ...*
> 
> Miaw!  Full day of business meetings again.
> 
> I find it so difficult to wear a leopard print/outfit that doesn't look over the top. I debated hard in the fitting room of Zara before buying this skirt (it's from this season). I wanted something catty in my wardrobe and though the print, cut and fit were really nice and in proportion to my frame, I wasn't sure if I could pull it off. Then again, as the skirt was cheap, what the heck LOL! I also love how it balloons naturally.
> 
> My skirt is perhaps a bit on the short and "young" side, but I think it works with an all black outfit. Plus, you only live once so might as well experiment and try!
> 
> When it got a bit cold in my meetings, I layered with my long cardigan.
> 
> - Prada wool/lace coat
> - Prada silk top
> - Modissa merino wool long cardigan
> - Zara skirt
> - Calvin Klein crocodile belt
> - Wolford merino wool tights
> - Louis Vuitton scarf
> - Roberto del Carlo booties
> - Bottega Veneta Montaigne bag


----------



## mrsDIY88

leopard and black is such a great classic combination.  have fun with the skirt!


----------



## loves

loves your leopard outfit lavan
and the bal outfit is so fun! gorgeous jacket...


----------



## marie-lou

Love the leopard! Definitely not "too young" in any way! I am sure you ALWAYS look appropriate for your age, which I am guessing must be like 25 
And anyway, there is no age for style and class...!


----------



## randr21

you wear the outfit, esp the montaigne, xtremely well.


----------



## hermesfanno1

La Vanguardia said:


> *... B.A.L.E.N.C.I.A.G.A. part II ...*
> 
> Full day of business meetings ... I definitely made a statement with this outfit LOL!
> 
> One of my colleagues said I looked like I should be in a gallery. I replied that I was contemporary art!
> 
> I swear, the tailoring of Balenciaga clothes is just AMAZING! However, this dress was a teeny bit tight around the armpit even though it fitted perfectly everywhere else. So, of course, the Balenciaga tailor fixed it for me!
> 
> - Balenciaga motorcycle leather jacket
> - Balenciaga dress
> - Balenciaga Twiggy bag
> - IceBreaker merino wool long-sleeved shirt
> - Wolford merino wool tights
> - Stuart Weitzman 5050 over-the-knee boots
> 
> Since it was really cold today too (-5&#8451, I used my Prada down jacket on the way to my meeting and then changed to my leather jacket.
> 
> By the way, as it was already dark when I got home, I had to use the flash on my camera so sorry if the pic is a bit too bright and my shadow is on the wall.



this dress is to die for and i love the bag although not hermes but still good!


----------



## KristyDarling

Your leopard skirt outfit is to die for!!! I so wish I could pull something like that off, but being short-waisted I can't wear belts or skirts right at my natural waist. You, however, totally rock that look!!!


----------



## Sammyjoe

Love the leopard outfit!!


----------



## La Vanguardia

*Thank you everyone! *

WOW! The leopard outfit was a big hit eh LOL! The Zara skirt was a cheap way to wear the leopard trend! 



anniepersian said:


> ^Bravo on the outfit! I love it! I have been thinking of getting this skirt too, as I love leopard print.................you might have convinced me to go for it!





Mininana said:


> It's PERFECT!! Just like the other all black zara outfit u had before!!! Totally adorable AND makes u extra long and lean
> 
> xoxo!!!





artsygirl said:


> OMG, super cute! Love the silhouette in the first pic! Very femme! You also picked a great bag to go with it... the gold hardware goes with the leopard... lovely!





mrb4bags said:


> Love the leopard print skirt!!  Just the right amount of contrast with the rest of your solid colored outfit. Especially like that the skirt is very chic-just a little pouf. Any word yet on your CL booties?





HermesNewbie said:


> Great outfit, LaVan! I love that BV bag!





dreamdoll said:


> *La Van*, I haven't been around as much, but just want to say your outfits are amazing!! I love your leopard print skirt too.
> 
> Best holiday wishes to you and all at home





Julide said:


> *LaVan* Love the whole outfit!! Leopard!!!





Ladybug09 said:


> Love this outfit.





Greentea said:


> Love the leopard!





SCL said:


> LOVE the leopard w/ black on you!





*ilovebrad* said:


> love this outfit!





mrsDIY88 said:


> leopard and black is such a great classic combination.  have fun with the skirt!





loves said:


> loves your leopard outfit lavan
> and the bal outfit is so fun! gorgeous jacket...





marie-lou said:


> Love the leopard! Definitely not "too young" in any way! I am sure you ALWAYS look appropriate for your age, which I am guessing must be like 25.
> And anyway, there is no age for style and class...!





randr21 said:


> you wear the outfit, esp the montaigne, xtremely well.





KristyDarling said:


> Your leopard skirt outfit is to die for!!! I so wish I could pull something like that off, but being short-waisted I can't wear belts or skirts right at my natural waist. You, however, totally rock that look!!!





Sammyjoe said:


> Love the leopard outfit!!


----------



## La Vanguardia

mrb4bags said:


> Any word yet on your CL booties?



It's still at CL. I called the boutique last week and was informed they sent them to Milan and I won't get them back until after the new year.


----------



## La Vanguardia

*... travelogue  LONDON ...*

As my sightseeing activities were severely limited during my trip to London last month  I was way too busy meeting friends  I went again. 

What was supposed to be a short weekend trip lasted four days. Due to the severe weather conditions in England, I couldnt fly back home as planned.

*Read the full update and TONS of PICTURES here: http://www.deuxarmoires.com*

*what to wear*
Black was my staple color and I accessorized it with pops of color. For my handbag, I wore my Balenciaga Twiggy.

Left:
- Zara dress
- Balenciaga motorcycle leather jacket
- Wolford merino wool tights
- Roberto del Carlo booties
- Lanvin for H&M necklace
- Wool beret from Spain
- Calvin Klein crocodile belt
- Chanel sunglasses

Right:
- Modissa merino wool cardigan (local brand)
- Lanvin for H&M T-shirt
- Zara shorts
- Wolford merino wool tights
- Capriccio leather boots fully lined in fur (local brand)







For outerwear:
- Benetton wool coat
- Louis Vuitton Stephen Sprouse leopard scarf 
- Accessorize earmuffs (bought them in London and are so cute. I wore them when I didn't wear my beret)






As I was stranded, I needed clothes to survive the next two days! What an excuse to go shopping! I found refuge at Liberty and Selfridge's. I  the details on these clothes! They're so unique in their own ways.

Left:
- 3.1 Phillip Lim silk/cotton shirt from the S/S 2011 collection

Right:
- Stella MacCartney jersey dress (60% off at Liberty). It's a bit long so I'll probably have it shortened later on.


----------



## fashionistaO

Great sights and terrific finds


----------



## kymmie

LaVan:  You are just too cute.


----------



## birkingal

Great choices, *La Van*! You can't go wrong with either Phillip Lim or Stella McCartney. I've driven past Tower Bridge on many occasions but never stopped to check it out. Shame on me!


----------



## cowbelle

LaVan, I love all of your wonderful outfits. your taste is impeccable!

Question: I notice that you wear Tory Burch Reva flats often and I am considering buying my first pair. But I notice that when I look at the side view of the Reva shoes on me, the back of the shoe looks kinda slouched down, or sloppy. Do your Reva shoes slouch down in the back or look sloppy in the back? Just wondering if this is the acceptable look of the shoe. I know that I am wearing my correct shoe size. Sorry to highjack the thread.


----------



## marie-lou

Lovely outfits! The Stella McCartney dress is very pretty!!


----------



## chielee

I must agree!



thavasa said:


> OMG~ Your closet is every woman's dream!


----------



## La Vanguardia

fashionistaO said:


> Great sights and terrific finds



I really enjoyed my trip to London. Just wished I had more time to go to Harrod's and check out the sales. Well, I did end up getting several Harrod's products in the airport such as shortbread cookies, plastic bag (to be used for my camera) and London bus for DD! 



kymmie said:


> LaVan:  You are just too cute.





chielee said:


> I must agree!



Ah! Why thank you!



birkingal said:


> Great choices, *La Van*! You can't go wrong with either Phillip Lim or Stella McCartney. I've driven past Tower Bridge on many occasions but never stopped to check it out. Shame on me!





marie-lou said:


> Lovely outfits! The Stella McCartney dress is very pretty!!



The Phillip Lim and Stella McCartney clothes are my first from these brands and I'm loving them. The fabrics are so soft and wonderful to the touch, not to mention the modern cut! Oh, yes! Try to visit Tower Bridge next time. It's a pity the light was not in my favor when I took the picture as it's an amazing sight!



cowbelle said:


> Question: I notice that you wear Tory Burch Reva flats often and I am considering buying my first pair. But I notice that when I look at the side view of the Reva shoes on me, the back of the shoe looks kinda slouched down, or sloppy. Do your Reva shoes slouch down in the back or look sloppy in the back? Just wondering if this is the acceptable look of the shoe. I know that I am wearing my correct shoe size. Sorry to highjack the thread.



Yes, the back tends to slouch down. Mine are the same. It's a bug the Revas have and I have less of this problem with my Lanvin ballerinas.

I think it's an acceptable look depending how slouchy they get. If it's too much, the shoes could look kind of strange.


----------



## La Vanguardia

*... merry christmas ...*

Here's wishing you and your loved ones a blessed and wonderful Christmas! Thank you for taking your time to read my thread and blog.

We always use a fresh tree with real candles and sparklers. This is actually from last year. This time, our tree is much, much smaller with fewer ornaments and no candles and sparklers ... just in case DD topples it over. We really just bought a tiny, tiny tree for her to decorate for fun.

But I'm looking forward to having a bigger tree with candles/sparklers next year.


----------



## DC-Cutie

*LaVan* - I have to tell you, it's been a joy watching your style evolve since you started this thread.  You seem to have added a bit of a rocker edge to your looks lately -  - LUV it.  Can't wait to see what you have in store for us next year - it can only get better, right?


----------



## Greentea

^  I think it's her new amazing Balenciaga jacket!! 
Merry Christmas, LaVan!


----------



## Mininana

Merry xmas LaVan, hope u had a lovely time with your family and I love the tree!!!


----------



## Kurka_Paulina

Merry Christmas, LaVan 
Thank you for giving me an inspirational and entertaining read every couple of days


----------



## LovinMyMulberry

Merry Christmas. I hope you had a magical time with your beautiful DD & your lovely DH. xx


----------



## loves

lavan happy hols, pretty tree, love your phillip lim and stella m. buys  you're looking fabulous


----------



## marie-lou

Merry christmas Lavan! Hope you had a wonderful time and I hope DD had fun decorating the tiny tree


----------



## mrb4bags

Hope you and your family had a wonderful Merry Christmas.
Wishing you all a very happy and healthy New Year!


----------



## cowbelle

LaVan, *thank you* so much for answering my question regarding the Reva flats.

You make every day feel like Christmas with your wonderful thread. Merry Christmas and Happy New Year to you and yours, especially your adorable little Sophie!!!


----------



## timayyyyy

LaVan, I'm a new reader of your thread and I have to say, I admire your style! I can't believe that I've missed out on so much of this thread! I must've been living under a rock. Now to start playing catch up =)


----------



## LovinMyMulberry

Just had to mention that I opened my emails this evening to find an email from ebay telling me that the person who stole your picture had not used anyone elses picture in their listing 

I sent them a strongly worded email back stating that IF they had dealt with it at the time, they would have seen the photo in all it's glory & that infact you'd had to contact the seller yourself .. & got dogs abuse back from her.

Maybe ebay should act a little faster. I am sure they would if it was something that concerned them losing money 

Anyway ... HAPPY NEW YEAR to you LaVan. Here's to many more gorgeous outfits from you in the coming 12 months!


----------



## Perfect Day

Happy new year and, throughout 2010 I too have enjoyed your posts. Here is to more in 2011.


----------



## La Vanguardia

*Thank you everyone for the holiday greetings!* 

I hope all of you had a wonderful Christmas and all the best for the new year! :rockettes:

DD and I have been sick with the flu so we've been stuck at home except for doctor's appointments.  I hope we feel better soon ... geez, what a start to the year *cough* *cough*! 

I'm also really bummed because DD and I were supposed to go to Italy (Venice and Padua) this Sunday for a few days , but now we have to cancel our trip due to illness. I was looking forward to showing her around. But heck, all for the best and I won't compromise DD's health over a trip. Plus, I'd need to bring her again for medical check-up in the next days.

Well, I did learn a lesson: GET TRAVEL INSURANCE! I rarely do it (except on long-haul flights and several weeks of vacation), but now I'll get a yearly policy. As I bought the cheapest flight to Venice, I can't refund nor rebook!  I don't want to waste anymore plane tickets! 

Having that in mind, I'm really busy planning our next trips! 



Mininana said:


> Merry xmas LaVan, hope u had a lovely time with your family and I love the tree!!!





Kurka_Paulina said:


> Merry Christmas, LaVan
> Thank you for giving me an inspirational and entertaining read every couple of days





LovinMyMulberry said:


> Merry Christmas. I hope you had a magical time with your beautiful DD & your lovely DH. xx





loves said:


> lavan happy hols, pretty tree, love your phillip lim and stella m. buys  you're looking fabulous





marie-lou said:


> Merry christmas Lavan! Hope you had a wonderful time and I hope DD had fun decorating the tiny tree





mrb4bags said:


> Hope you and your family had a wonderful Merry Christmas.
> Wishing you all a very happy and healthy New Year!





cowbelle said:


> LaVan, *thank you* so much for answering my question regarding the Reva flats.
> 
> You make every day feel like Christmas with your wonderful thread. Merry Christmas and Happy New Year to you and yours, especially your adorable little Sophie!!!





Perfect Day said:


> Happy new year and, throughout 2010 I too have enjoyed your posts. Here is to more in 2011.


----------



## La Vanguardia

DC-Cutie said:


> *LaVan* - I have to tell you, it's been a joy watching your style evolve since you started this thread.  You seem to have added a bit of a rocker edge to your looks lately -  - LUV it.  Can't wait to see what you have in store for us next year - it can only get better, right?



I know, right! I've noticed that too. I also seem to dress more casually and edgy. I'm liking it!!! I guess it's also because it's autumn/winter when I wear more black compared to my dainty summer dresses. 



Greentea said:


> ^  I think it's her new amazing Balenciaga jacket!!
> Merry Christmas, LaVan!



Totally! That Balenciaga jacket is EVIL LOL! It's so fab and I love it! 



timayyyyy said:


> LaVan, I'm a new reader of your thread and I have to say, I admire your style! I can't believe that I've missed out on so much of this thread! I must've been living under a rock. Now to start playing catch up =)



Welcome to thread and thanks for taking your time to read it. 



LovinMyMulberry said:


> Just had to mention that I opened my emails this evening to find an email from ebay telling me that the person who stole your picture had not used anyone elses picture in their listing
> 
> I sent them a strongly worded email back stating that IF they had dealt with it at the time, they would have seen the photo in all it's glory & that infact you'd had to contact the seller yourself .. & got dogs abuse back from her.
> 
> Maybe ebay should act a little faster. I am sure they would if it was something that concerned them losing money
> 
> Anyway ... HAPPY NEW YEAR to you LaVan. Here's to many more gorgeous outfits from you in the coming 12 months!



evilBay is so lame, seriously. Thanks for reporting it and commenting back on their reply. They also wrote me several days AFTER the seller has already removed my pic due to my message. Then, they asked me again to indicate the listing and a link to where the original image was, which I already did in my message to evilBay.


----------



## Lorelei

LaVan, sorry to hear about you and DD being ill and having to cancel the trip to Italy,hope you'll both get better soon,I wish you and your family the best for 2011


----------



## onebagatime

LaVan, sorry to hear both DD and you are sick and you had to cancel the trip. Wish you get better soon! Also wish you a stylish and fabulous 2011! It's enjoyable to browse your thread often!


----------



## kat99

Get better soon LaVan! And happy new year to you  Looking forward to reading your updates this coming year and seeing how your wardrobe evolves.


----------



## LovinMyMulberry

Oh No  Get well soon LaVan & pretty little Sophie xx


----------



## mrb4bags

Hope you and Sophie are feeling better. Italy will always be there so it is better to go when you are both healthy. I usually don't get travel insurance either except for big trips-I guess it is a good thing to have for the amount of money they charge for it.
  Looking forward to a new year of fabulous pics and travel adventures.


----------



## Greenstar

Get well soon im also looking forward to your pics


----------



## La Vanguardia

*HAPPY NEW YEAR!*

Many thanks for the well wishes. I also hope Sophie and I feel better soon.

Here's wishing you and your loved ones all the best for 2011. 



Lorelei said:


> LaVan, sorry to hear about you and DD being ill and having to cancel the trip to Italy,hope you'll both get better soon,I wish you and your family the best for 2011





onebagatime said:


> LaVan, sorry to hear both DD and you are sick and you had to cancel the trip. Wish you get better soon! Also wish you a stylish and fabulous 2011! It's enjoyable to browse your thread often!





kat99 said:


> Get better soon LaVan! And happy new year to you  Looking forward to reading your updates this coming year and seeing how your wardrobe evolves.





LovinMyMulberry said:


> Oh No  Get well soon LaVan & pretty little Sophie xx





mrb4bags said:


> Hope you and Sophie are feeling better. Italy will always be there so it is better to go when you are both healthy. I usually don't get travel insurance either except for big trips-I guess it is a good thing to have for the amount of money they charge for it.
> Looking forward to a new year of fabulous pics and travel adventures.





Greenstar said:


> Get well soon im also looking forward to your pics


----------



## La Vanguardia

*... it's 2011! *

xxx

I don't really have resolutions except for a shopping-related one. Having had my fair share of ill-fitting garments/shoes, fugly leather on handbags, and customs/delivery fees, I will ONLY shop online if I've seen and tried the item in real life, if the price is better, and if it's a rare find!

There are also some changes in the blog. Based on feedback and PMs, it seems that you prefer that I indicate the brands of the clothes and accessories I wear on my trips in my blog to have everything in one spot. I know that I decided not to do it before because I wanted the outfit to speak for itself and not the brand. But, having thought about it again, I guess it makes sense to have everything in one spot. 

I will still, however, post my daily outfits here in my thread. 

Oh, I encourage you to also post the comments in my blog. You don't need to write your real name nor leave an e-mail address to leave a comment. Just a fictitious name and the message is enough ... you can leave the e-mail address blank. You can also subsrcribe if you like.

So, what's my first shopping of the year?  A Lanvin T-shirt! NOT a Lanvin for H&M but *THE* REAL LANVIN LOL! 

xxx


----------



## Martina_Italy

Happy New Year, La Van, to you and to your family!!! I hope you and DD get well soon!
I read you had to come to Italy, also in Padua!! I live near Padua!!!  Are you going to postpone and rebook your trip?


----------



## La Vanguardia

Martina_Italy said:


> Happy New Year, La Van, to you and to your family!!! I hope you and DD get well soon!
> I read you had to come to Italy, also in Padua!! I live near Padua!!!  Are you going to postpone and rebook your trip?



Thanks for the well wishes. I can't rebook nor refund my ticket ... bummer. But I'm considering going again if time permits. My friends will be there until June so I'll see. Problem is I've already booked our trips until April and might go someplace else in May.

I'll definitely let you know ... would be nice to meet up for coffee.


----------



## La Vanguardia

*padua and venice, italy*

 NOT!

Sophie and I would have been landing now at Venices Marco Polo International Airport. Instead, were at home, lying in bed, recovering from the flu.

I was looking forward to visiting friends for a few days in Padua and doing a side trip to Venice.

In any case, as I was just in Venice less than a year ago, I thought Id share my pictures from that trip instead ... with outfit, of course! 

xxx


----------



## GirlieShoppe

La Vanguardia said:


> *padua and venice, italy*
> 
> NOT!
> 
> Sophie and I would have been landing now at Venices Marco Polo International Airport. Instead, were at home, lying in bed, recovering from the flu.
> 
> I was looking forward to visiting friends for a few days in Padua and doing a side trip to Venice.
> 
> In any case, as I was just in Venice less than a year ago, I thought Id share my pictures from that trip instead ... with outfit, of course!
> 
> xxx



I hope you and little Sophie feel better soon, LaVan!


----------



## DivasDare

Sorry to hear that you and Sophie are under the weather... feel better soon.  I had the opportunity of visiting Padua and Venice this past summer... just beautiful.  Happy New Year to you and your family.


----------



## lindamc

LaVan, I really loved your London outfits similar to my style a lot of black with pops of color, but what you put together has given me some inspiration with my closet.  I've been following your thread and blog for sometime and find you have given me so many ideas as I am "height challenged" as you are.  I never thought I could pull off over the knee boots, but they look fabulous on you!!!


----------



## La Vanguardia

*Thank you everyone!*

DD and I are feeling better ... yay!



DivasDare said:


> I had the opportunity of visiting Padua and Venice this past summer... just beautiful.



I heard that Padua is very pretty so I'm really bummed I couldn't go. I've been to Venice several times and it's such a gem of a city.



lindamc said:


> LaVan, I really loved your London outfits similar to my style a lot of black with pops of color, but what you put together has given me some inspiration with my closet.  I've been following your thread and blog for sometime and find you have given me so many ideas as I am "height challenged" as you are.  I never thought I could pull off over the knee boots, but they look fabulous on you!!!



I'm glad I could give you inspiration. As for OTK boots, we petites just need to find the right proportion to our frame. I've tried on so many different pairs and searched for months! I almost gave it until I tried on the Stuart Weitzman 5050s.


----------



## La Vanguardia

Ah, my first outfit for the year ... an equestrian inspired one!

x

First of all, I'd like to thank everyone for following, reading and posting on my thread. Thank you for the lively discussion that you have so graciously contributed. Without you, this thread would not have been so long and what it is right now. All of you have given me inspiration to dress up each day.

Based on recent feedback and in order to streamline things, I will just post everything in my blog. I know that I said before that my daily outfits would be here, nevertheless, it really does make sense to have everything in one spot. Plus, there are always random thoughts that I'd like to share, just like the bird house today.

I really enjoyed everyone's company here and I hope that we will continue to see each other in my blog. As always, I'd love to hear your thoughts and comments (remember that you don't need to write your real name nor put your e-mail address to post a comment. Simply write a fictitious name and ignore the e-mail box). 

Once in a while, I will also have giveaways so stay tuned!

*THANK YOU* for keeping this thread the wonderful place that it was (and still is) throughout this time! To TPF, thank you for letting me share my outfits here.

x

Take care and all the best!


----------



## Swanky

FABULOUS thread!!!

Please do not simply post links to your blog though, please post photos in this thread that you wish our members to see.  We've always had a policy about this.  Some links once in a while is no problem


----------



## blingbaby

Wow LaVan.... you just blow me away.  I will definitely be heading to your blog now as I somehow fell into your thread two days ago (recovering from a knee operation) and it is the most fabulous thread I have seen.  

Your style is amazing.  In the last two days I have seen the change in your outfits (lol... even tho it did happen over 2 - 3 years).  I loved your earlier look, but the 'new you' is even better .. yes more edgey, modern, chic, but always ultra classy.

I think my favs are that beautiful bal skirt, your trenches, the wonderful streamlined look of you booties with the woollen tights, that stunning purple coat and the prada lace skirt.  There are so many more, but cannot remember them all.

I hope you and your beautiful daughter are feeling much better, and just think, if you had got travel insurance every time you went away (except of course for long hauls) and hadn't needed to use it, you probably would have spent soooo much more than the cost of that one trip you lost.

It was also lovely to actually see your face in the last couple of posts.  My cousin does the same work you do, but in Singapore, Cazbaa Communications, just wondering if you would know her as it seems you do travel to Singapore also.

So my dear, I will see you in deux armoires !


----------



## Martina_Italy

La Vanguardia said:


> Thanks for the well wishes. I can't rebook nor refund my ticket ... bummer. But I'm considering going again if time permits. My friends will be there until June so I'll see. Problem is I've already booked our trips until April and might go someplace else in May.
> 
> I'll definitely let you know ... would be nice to meet up for coffee.




Absolutely!!! Please, let me know!!!  
Padua is really a pretty city, you'll like it!

I also read about your decision to post outfits & pics only in your blog..I'm sorry about it and I hope you will change your mind..you could just post pics or links once in a while!!!


----------



## nillacobain

Martina_Italy said:


> Absolutely!!! Please, let me know!!!
> Padua is really a pretty city, you'll like it!
> 
> I also read about your decision to post outfits & pics only in your blog..I'm sorry about it and I hope you will change your mind..you could just post pics or links once in a while!!!


 
I agree w/Martina: Padua is a really pretty city! I might be biased since I live there... but it really is beautiful. I'm absolutely sure you'll like it!


----------



## gracekelly

Heading over to your blog right now!!!


----------



## La Vanguardia

*Thank you everyone! *

See you over in my blog ... with new updates and outfits!


----------



## anitalilac

Hi LaVan,

I bookmarked your blog! 
Aren't you going to post  your wardrobe in your thread anymore?


----------



## alliegatorpie

I perused through your thread (all the pages!  just finished).  You are rather creative to mix your high end products with H&M and Claire's! 


I don't want to blend in with teens and kids (gotta look professional for work), so I've always avoided stores catered to them.  My take of your philosophy is how you wear them and what you pair them with (am I mistaken?)?  Time for me to explore such notions!

By the way, I'm guessing you dry clean most of your clothing?  My silks and delicates end up as "closet/storage box decoration" because I hand wash them (which is more work than tossing cottons into the washer).  

You have an amazing memory  to not only remember all your unique clothes and accessories, but to also be able to mix and match them to your own personal taste!  If my wardrobe collection is a grand as yours, I don't think I'd be able to leave the house (from not being able to decide what to wear! lol).


----------



## cbtg818

^ Well said *Alliegatorpie*! Being able to mix high and low products is the showing of a true style master


----------



## La Vanguardia

Thanks for stopping by *anitalilac, alliegatorpie, cbtg818!*

*alliegatorpie - *I place many of my clothes (even cashmere) in a net bag and use the gentle cycle of the washing machine. The most delicate ones and special/fave pieces are sent to the dry cleaners.


----------



## Majara

If they/the admins dont want that you post here... make a wonderfull blog! Every day i will check it


----------



## Vlad

Majara said:


> If they/the admins dont want that you post here... make a wonderfull blog! Every day i will check it




I've made it my new year's resolution to not beat around the bush, so let me be blunt, because this is complete and utter nonsense. 

The OP had posted in this and other threads her pictures and stories just fine, until (for reasons unknown to me) she decided to only link to her blog and tell people to check for updates there. Perhaps we made her mad, I don't know.

It has always been our policy that we do not want people on TPF to only spam their links for the benefit of driving traffic to their own pages.  If you want to contribute and say there's more on your blog, that's just swell. But only linking to your site, that has never been okay on TPF.

As a matter of fact, she's on her last strike. That PM spamming streak tonight is something we take very seriously and if it happens again, her account will be suspended indefinitely. :excl:


----------



## Oceane

you have a such a great closet!! I love it!


----------



## La Vanguardia

Thank you and I hope you're all enjoying the weekend!


----------



## memory

I wish you would stay here - this thread is much nicer than having to go to a separate blog and wade through everything just to see the pictures


----------



## Bagaday

I agree but absolutely respect the rules and wishes of those that run this forum.  I will miss looking at the great pics.


----------



## Swanky

No reason she couldn't post photos in a thread she started specifically to post photos. . . 
Looks like Vlad banned her temporarily so I'll close this until she's able to post again.


----------

